# MSI Z77 Mpower owners club / All things MPower



## TheGoat Eater

MSI Z77 Mpower Owners Club



Video of Alex from MSI ( *MSIalex* )going over the features of the board






*MPower Product Page*

*Testing / Reviews / Write-Ups**

My MPower Testing thread

reflex99's testing thread
MSI Z77 MPower IC Breakdown + fancy chart - by reflex99

*
*Links:**

Newegg promo page

Newegg

MPower Avexir memory kits

*
*Software and Drivers**

Nelly's software and driver list @ OverclockersUK
*

*BIOS**

SOP for flashing BIOS

Current Release: 17.7 (10/9/2012 )

:Notes:

Version 17.7 Release Date 2013-01-31
- Update CPU Micro Code.
- Update ME firmware.
- Improved memory compatibility.

Version 17.6 Release Date 2012-12-19
- Update CPU Micro Code.
- Update onboard Realtek LAN driver.
- Update ME version to v.8.1.20.1336.
- Improved PCI- E display card compatibility.

Version 17.5 Release Date 2012-11-13
- Support GOP detection compatibility.
- Support WinPE.
- Improved memory compatibility.
- Improved gaming keyboard compatibility.

Version 17.4 Release Date 2012-10-09
- Update CPU Micro Code.
- Update ME firmware.
- Improved memory compatibility.

Version 17.3 Release Date 2012-09-14
- Support GOP detection function.
- Improved memory compatibility.

Version 17.1 Release Date 2012-08-20
-New BIOS Release

*


----------



## llamaboiz

I do believe I was the first consumer to purchase (from newegg)... Therefore~

*will update with pics once ups man delivers







*


----------



## trigger007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llamaboiz*
> 
> I do believe I was the first consumer to purchase (from newegg)... Therefore~
> *will update with pics once ups man delivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What are the other components that you are going to run with this board?


----------



## gfiz

well i bit the bullet and ordered. Have always had nothing but luck with MSI boards, going back to the NF2 days, but realized that for some reason or another, i just haven't owned one in a while and really wanted to give them another shot (despite the non-intel NIC







). And to go one step further, decided to pretty much build from the ground up, including a shiny new 680 Lightning







. Will post pics and benches later next week, probably next weekend until all my planned mods are done and system has been set up to my liking


----------



## Scorpion49

Got mine today, super pleased with it. Having to sell my folding machine and i7 980 rig hurt but this makes it better. I decided to keep my 680 lightning because of this board.


----------



## trigger007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Got mine today, super pleased with it. Having to sell my folding machine and i7 980 rig hurt but this makes it better. I decided to keep my 680 lightning because of this board.


I am jealous dude! I want this board and ram, but it is not available here in SA.

Give some feedback once you have your rig running.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trigger007*
> 
> I am jealous dude! I want this board and ram, but it is not available here in SA.
> Give some feedback once you have your rig running.


Well, I played with it for a while last night. So far, this is one of the best boards I have ever used (and thats saying something, I have 5 high end boards in my house right now). This thing overclocks like a dream. For me, this is round 2 with an i5 3570k, I had one a few months ago and sold it because I was getting disappointing overclocks and it was terribly unstable on the Asus board I had (P8Z77-i Deluxe, also tried an ASRock board that up and died on me). I was able to dial this 3570k in at the 4.6ghz I wanted at 1.195v in about 5 minutes and stress tested it for a few hours without a single crash.

The BIOS is a little weird for me, somehow it seems to be at a lower resolution than the last MSI board I used (X79MA-GD45) so its really hard to navigate, although I think that has to do with my catleap only accepting 16:9 inputs from the GPU, it might be scaling it to fit somehow.

It is very quick and responsive, coming from a Rampage III extreme daily driver machine the native SATA III you can really feel a difference in, especially on boot up. Cold boot takes this board like 3.5 seconds compared to the other machine that putzed around for nearly 5 minutes initializing all of its controllers and stuff.

Another REALLY nifty feature I've noticed is the debug LED displays CPU temperature as soon as its POST loop is done, I have never seen this before and it is an excellent feature because I can just glance over and see the temp while gaming or whatever. I haven't really had time to do any kind of benchmarks with it but these are just my initial impressions. I'm extremely happy with it for the price, I had to buy something reasonable since I was putting everything on my credit card.


----------



## trigger007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well, I played with it for a while last night. So far, this is one of the best boards I have ever used (and thats saying something, I have 5 high end boards in my house right now). This thing overclocks like a dream. For me, this is round 2 with an i5 3570k, I had one a few months ago and sold it because I was getting disappointing overclocks and it was terribly unstable on the Asus board I had (P8Z77-i Deluxe, also tried an ASRock board that up and died on me). I was able to dial this 3570k in at the 4.6ghz I wanted at 1.195v in about 5 minutes and stress tested it for a few hours without a single crash.
> The BIOS is a little weird for me, somehow it seems to be at a lower resolution than the last MSI board I used (X79MA-GD45) so its really hard to navigate, although I think that has to do with my catleap only accepting 16:9 inputs from the GPU, it might be scaling it to fit somehow.
> It is very quick and responsive, coming from a Rampage III extreme daily driver machine the native SATA III you can really feel a difference in, especially on boot up. Cold boot takes this board like 3.5 seconds compared to the other machine that putzed around for nearly 5 minutes initializing all of its controllers and stuff.
> Another REALLY nifty feature I've noticed is the debug LED displays CPU temperature as soon as its POST loop is done, I have never seen this before and it is an excellent feature because I can just glance over and see the temp while gaming or whatever. I haven't really had time to do any kind of benchmarks with it but these are just my initial impressions. I'm extremely happy with it for the price, I had to buy something reasonable since I was putting everything on my credit card.


Awesome! Would you recommend the 3570K or 3770K for this board?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trigger007*
> 
> Awesome! Would you recommend the 3570K or 3770K for this board?


It depends, straight gaming and light use - 3570K. If you're doing encoding, video editing, productivity types of stuff the 3770k may be worth the extra $110 to you. I only use it for internet and games, so it wasn't worth the extra cash to me.


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Scorpion - can we get a picture of the setup? I have yet to see all three cased together


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> Scorpion - can we get a picture of the setup? I have yet to see all three cased together


Sure, give me a little while to set it up for a picture, my camera is really terrible so the lighting has to be just so.

EDIT: here they are, please bear in mind I simply pulled my old board and put this one in. The white stuff will be going and I think I will be using a different case as well.


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Sure, give me a little while to set it up for a picture, my camera is really terrible so the lighting has to be just so.
> EDIT: here they are, please bear in mind I simply pulled my old board and put this one in. The white stuff will be going and I think I will be using a different case as well.
> 
> *Pictures*


Hot damn man I love it - so clean and tidy







... Now is it weird when I saw this my mouth started salivating ( and *** is that about LOL).


----------



## trigger007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Sure, give me a little while to set it up for a picture, my camera is really terrible so the lighting has to be just so.
> EDIT: here they are, please bear in mind I simply pulled my old board and put this one in. The white stuff will be going and I think I will be using a different case as well.


Looks pretty neat! What case are you using?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trigger007*
> 
> Looks pretty neat! What case are you using?


Its an NZXT Switch 810. I am trying to find a reverse ATX case though, or possibly an FT02.


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Its an NZXT Switch 810. I am trying to find a reverse ATX case though, or possibly an FT02.


What will your cooling setup be fore the system?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> What will your cooling setup be fore the system?


Waiting to see what case I end up with, or it I change it at all. I really want a nice reverse ATX with a window but thats a lot to ask of the current industry.


----------



## reflex99

As you noticed already I have an Mpower.

Got a CPU incoming, so I should have some interesting content within a few days.

I am excited. This will be my first "real" system since I took it apart last January.


----------



## SonDa5

Add me to the list.

These are some photos from the first one that I had.




























No Prime95 stability testing sticker on the back of the PCB.










Nasty kink in the SuperPipe.










Because of the kink I did an exchange for another.

I have the 2nd one but I haven't had time to put it all together. Hope to have it up and running and will post photos, benchmarks, ect.


----------



## Blacksetter

My MPower will be here this afternoon. I chose this board over the Sabertooth because of 100% stress testing.... I hope I can join the owner's club!


----------



## trigger007

All these photos are killing me.... but hey, don't stop with the photos please!

I would really like to have this board.


----------



## TheGoat Eater

SonDa5 - you are still stating that there is a "missing" prime95 sticker on that board. I have told you that the MTC - Media Testing Center - sticker is for pre-release media and testing samples. You confirmed this with MSI after I said it how many times over and you are still posting it.


----------



## Blacksetter

My MPower board is here, and in perfect condition. I must say that the photos do not do this board justice! It is visually stunning!!

I'm glad I chose this board over the other one I was considering..


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> SonDa5 - you are still stating that there is a "missing" prime95 sticker on that board. I have told you that the MTC - Media Testing Center - sticker is for pre-release media and testing samples. You confirmed this with MSI after I said it how many times over and you are still posting it.


After I communicated with Alex through another MSI employee the matter has been resolved. to my satisfaction. Check out this post.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1296331/msi-z77-mpower/120#post_18137934

I think I might have copied and pasted the photos without reading the content for the sake of sharing the photos that I have so far.

I was let down about the confusion of the Prime95 certification and stickers. It's not your fault. It was other info being put out.

Hoping to get my MB running soon.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> After I communicated with Alex through another MSI employee the matter has been resolved. to my satisfaction. Check out this post.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1296331/msi-z77-mpower/120#post_18137934
> I think I might have copied and pasted the photos without reading the content for the sake of sharing the photos that I have so far.
> I was let down about the confusion of the Prime95 certification and stickers. It's not your fault. It was other info being put out.
> Hoping to get my MB running soon.


Nice to see you over here as well! Hopefully the one you got now is running good.


----------



## gfiz

Should be done with the build tomorrow, just didn't have enough time today and it's getting late...but liking how it's looking already and excited to give her a run tomorrow.


----------



## reflex99

1. I'm trying to get Alex to talk to their "HQ FAE" guy, who can apparently explain the VRM in detail to me. It is a pretty strange setup.

They use this uP1618 controller, which according to this datasheet (http://goo.gl/MpOJE) is a 6+2 phase controller. Which is strange because it is clearly a tri-plane board (probably 12+2+2 or something like that). Guessing that the VRMs themselves (http://goo.gl/ezPQi these) have some way to modulate the PWM.

2. I have some pics up here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1300094/msi-z77-mpower-reflex99s-preview-shots

3. My CPU should be here tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gfiz*
> 
> Should be done with the build tomorrow, just didn't have enough time today and it's getting late...but liking how it's looking already and excited to give her a run tomorrow.
> 
> *snip*


I am loving that yellow and black case







- make me want to say "Go Hawkeyes!", but then I remembered I was glad I didn't watch the game Saturday ( lol, ugh, shrug, sigh) :'(


----------



## Emissary of Pain

This board is gorgeous ! ... makes me wish that SA would get it in stock already ... Or at least post possible prices ...

What memory is that ?


----------



## SonDa5

Working on my set up right now. Got Daft Punk channel on Padora and I'm having a good time.









Photos from the last few hours.


----------



## SonDa5

A few hours later and I'm almost ready to boot into OS.









Click image for higher resolution.


----------



## nagle3092

Nice Sonda5, how hard was it to get those covers off the heatsinks? Heres 2 shots, nothing special though.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> A few hours later and I'm almost ready to boot into OS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click image for higher resolution.


Nice, I'm looking at the FT02. Can we get a side shot with the window panel on? I had the RV02 about 2 years ago, but I can't remember exactly what the window shows with the board in there.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Nice Sonda5, how hard was it to get those covers off the heatsinks?


The chiipset plate came off very easy.

The ones on the VRMs required a little heating up with hot air gun while applying pressure to remove. I then rubbed some tid bits of glue that remained on them with a mircrofiber clothe and goo off.

The VRM plates are a little bent out of shape but they may possibly go back on with some gentleness. The chipset plate will easily go back on. I don't plan on putting the plates back on.


----------



## Nelly.

Hopefully I should have my MSI Z77 MPOWER on Monday.

I made a thread on the forums I use alot >> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=22761101

Yesterday their was a new official 17.2 Bios, but it's not on the MSI website now, the link is hidden but still can download from it.. I guess their must be a reason they removed it from view though.

Beta Bios below if anyone wants to try...
Quote:


> *Latest Offical BIOS >>*
> 
> [17.1] Release BIOS.
> Release Date: 20th August 2012
> *NOTE:* *Make sure you unplug your PSU from A/C power and properly* *>>Clear CMOS Guide<<* *after flashing.*
> 
> *WARNING:- DO NOT USE THE WINDOWS MSI LIVE UPDATE 5 METHOD TO UPDATE YOUR BIOS, HIGH RISK OF BIOS FAILIURE!*
> 
> *Latest Beta BIOS >>* *BIOS ID: H24*
> 
> *Please note that flashing this release occurs entirely at your own risk!*
> >>Use the MSI HQ Forum USB flasher<<, Method II for best results.
> *Do NOT use the BIOS/UEFI integrated M-Flash Routine.*
> 
> *E7751IMS.H10 ==> E7751IMS.H24*
> 
> Modify some string.
> Fix Ipv6 function fail issue.
> Fix some items of CPU Features form show error when load defalut.
> Add'Win 8 Configuration' item.
> Enable Secure Flash function.
> Fixed using AFU3.03RC02 to Flash BIOS error.
> Support check GOP driver in external VGA card
> Fix some item can not change value.
> Fix DRAM frequency incorrect issue when use Patriot PV316G213C1K memory and XMP is enabled.
> Support MSI Fast Boot.
> Fix system hang on 0x55 issue when use Team Team-Elite-1866 memory.
> Fix system hang on 0x55 issue when use SPD 800MHz memory and Sandy Bridge CPU.
> Add WHCK UEFI GOP TEST fail solution.
> Fix item "Internel PLL Overvoltage" always Enable when over clock cpu ratio.
> remove WHCK UEFI GOP TEST fail solution.
> Set item "Intel C-State" to enabled when use some special cpus (such as i5-3475s which oc ability are limited) to over clock cpu ratio to the ratio higher than the ratio 4 cores can reach at the same time.
> Fix item "Adjust CPU Ratio" show error when adjust cpu ratio.
> Fix the issue that BCLK can not fix at 100.5 MHz after clear CMOS.
> Fix windows boot manager boot sequence show error issue when load default after.
> Fix can't adjust CPU voltage over 1.53V issue.
> Remove Secure Flash function.
> Remove solution:Fix TPM ID issue.
> Remove pop box of 'cpu ratio'item.
> Fix oc profile fail.
> Add OC Retry Counter Item.
> Add code for MSI Fast Boot.
> Next boot after AC power loss run normal boot when fast boot enabled.
> Support check GOP driver in external VGA card when fast boot enabled.
> Modify 'Win 8 Configuration' to 'Windows 8 Configuration'
> Add solution:Realtek LAN WHCK-Debug Capability Test fail when memory > 2G.
> Improve system stability when use AVEXIR AVD3U26661104G-4CM memory and XMP is enabled.
> Release Date: 4th September 2012
> *DISCLAIMER:
> MSI will not be held responsible or liable for any damage made with using a BETA BIOS.
> Please proceed with discretion and do not attempt to use unless you know what you are doing!*


----------



## TheGoat Eater

spending a lot of time looking at the pictures - you guys sure have some nice setups - I will take pictures of mine when I get done moving it to a new bench-table that is a bit more photogenic LOL


----------



## SonDa5

I'm doing some base line LinX temp measurements with my i5-3570 at 4.5 GHZ with 1.175v.

Over clocking this main board has more settings than what my MSI Z68 GD65 G3 had but its similar. I was able to go into bios and do the over clock and boot up stable the first time. Going good so far.

MPower!!!!


----------



## Scorpion49

So, this is going to be the "final form" for a while now. I can't spend any more money on it (I put the board, CPU and RAM on my CC) and I like the way it looks, and I sold the water loop to help offset the new purchase. I used some blue cold cathodes I had to spice it up a little and thats how it will be for the foreseeable future. Its not actually this bright, I think my ISO settings were too low.


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Its not actually this bright, I think my ISO settings were too low.


I love it - definitely looks bad ass that way


----------



## koniu777

would like to join the club







gonna be posting pics over the weekend with the mobo installed in the system


----------



## nagle3092

New BIOS is out, 17.3 http://us.msi.com/product/mb/Z77-MPOWER.html#/?div=BIOS


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> New BIOS is out, 17.3 http://us.msi.com/product/mb/Z77-MPOWER.html#/?div=BIOS


Working on installing it. I can't find my usb drive so I'm having to creat a bootable USB SSD....







taking forever to format. (128GB) though USB...


----------



## Rubix

Good day everyone!

I am one proud owner of this sexy board myself.









I have a question about the CPU Phase LEDs though...when inside Windows, the LEDs keep on flickering, whether in idle or load. However, I've seen a few videos of this board and all CPU Phase LEDs on the videos were lit permanently -- no flickering/blinking whatsoever.

How about on your board guys? Care to share? I'm worried that my board may have some sort of defect.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubix*
> 
> Good day everyone!
> I am one proud owner of this sexy board myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question about the CPU Phase LEDs though...when inside Windows, the LEDs keep on flickering, whether in idle or load. However, I've seen a few videos of this board and all CPU Phase LEDs on the videos were lit permanently -- no flickering/blinking whatsoever.
> How about on your board guys? Care to share? I'm worried that my board may have some sort of defect.


Not sure what causes them to flicker but the lights can be turned off in the BIOS if you want them off. I have had my MB for a few days now and I have notice the lights flicker a little every now and then. I don't think it is a problem.


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Working on installing it. I can't find my usb drive so I'm having to creat a bootable USB SSD....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking forever to format. (128GB) though USB...


putting it on a standard fat32 formatted usb drive and flashing from M-Flash is just fine







( BIOS>Utilities>M-Flash>single file for flashing BIOS> start it wait for it to reboot >done)`


----------



## Rubix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Not sure what causes them to flicker but the lights can be turned off in the BIOS if you want them off. I have had my MB for a few days now and I have notice the lights flicker a little every now and then. I don't think it is a problem.


Thanks for the quick reply.







Mine is constantly flickering. :s I figured it has something to do with power delivery (as it also says in the manual). Haven't encountered any problems so far though...I'll wait and see. XD

I just flashed the latest BIOS too but the flickering is still there BTW. Oh well~

Anyways, beside my current "issue" (or should I say feature?), I'm lovin' this board!


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Working on installing it. I can't find my usb drive so I'm having to creat a bootable USB SSD....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking forever to format. (128GB) though USB...


I'd suggest the MSI HQ USB Flashing Tool: http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=116721.0

Just plugin in your key, use the "Fix my USB key" option, clean the drive and then prepare the USB by using the downloaded BIOS for your MPower. It's a lot safer than MSI Update/M-Flash. Follow the instructions carefully, should be a walk in the park.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> I'd suggest the MSI HQ USB Flashing Tool: http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=116721.0
> Just plugin in your key, use the "Fix my USB key" option, clean the drive and then prepare the USB by using the downloaded BIOS for your MPower. It's a lot safer than MSI Update/M-Flash. Follow the instructions carefully, should be a walk in the park.


I normally use the MSI HQ USB flashing Tool but it didn't play right with my Agility 3 SSD . I ended up putting the new bios on the SSD and using the M-Flash method and everything worked out fine.

Already dialed in a quick OC of 4.8GHZ.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2511360


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubix*
> 
> Good day everyone!
> I am one proud owner of this sexy board myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question about the CPU Phase LEDs though...when inside Windows, the LEDs keep on flickering, whether in idle or load. However, I've seen a few videos of this board and all CPU Phase LEDs on the videos were lit permanently -- no flickering/blinking whatsoever.
> How about on your board guys? Care to share? I'm worried that my board may have some sort of defect.


Under the eco settings in the bios theres a option called cpu phase control, auto will have them switching depending on load (lights appear to flicker) disabled leaves them all on so all the lights will stay on.

On another note I just flashed the bios under windows using the application in the zip, no issues here.

Edit: Also does anyone who has those AVEXIR sticks no if you can disable the leds in them via software(not sure if its even possible)? It seems IB doesnt care for my samsung wonder ram...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Under the eco settings in the bios theres a option called cpu phase control, auto will have them switching depending on load (lights appear to flicker) disabled leaves them all on so all the lights will stay on.
> On another note I just flashed the bios under windows using the application in the zip, no issues here.
> Edit: Also does anyone who has those AVEXIR sticks no if you can disable the leds in them via software(not sure if its even possible)? It seems IB doesnt care for my samsung wonder ram...


I do not believe there is any way to disable to lighting, I have looked at them for a while and can't see anything. I personally like the lights though so it doesn't bother me, I like my ricer computer.


----------



## nagle3092

On this board are the only options for voltage control manual(no voltage drop when idle) and auto with vdroop offset? This is my first MSI board, the UEFI is way different from what Im used to.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> On this board are the only options for voltage control manual(no voltage drop when idle) and auto with vdroop offset? This is my first MSI board, the UEFI is way different from what Im used to.


Same question here, can you overclock the cpu in offset mode? another question is, seems that i cant save a fan profile in the msi control panel, actually you can save it but the apply button is grayed out and when i reboot the computer the settings go back to factory preset. when i try to load the saved profile nothing is happening.

btw mobo is in, just have to tidy up the cables in the back and we should be good


----------



## gfiz

is anyone having issues downloading anything from MSI's "U.S." download location? I'm just using Europe (slow as hell for me), but curious if I've got an issue on my end or it's them. It's been that way for atleast a week now so figured I'd throw it out there since I assumed by now something would have been noticed and fixed if it were their end.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gfiz*
> 
> is anyone having issues downloading anything from MSI's "U.S." download location? I'm just using Europe (slow as hell for me), but curious if I've got an issue on my end or it's them. It's been that way for atleast a week now so figured I'd throw it out there since I assumed by now something would have been noticed and fixed if it were their end.


yup, I've been downloading everything from Europe


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> It seems IB doesnt care for my samsung wonder ram...


That may just be a problem with the Samsung ram and MSI Main boards. With my i5-3570k and Z68 GD65 G3 I was unable to get faster than 2133mhz with the Samsungs. I tried 3 different kits. I was hoping for 2400mhz. Any how I think Samsung cheapy 30nm IC ram doesn't work that great with the MSI Main boards. I have seen that ram do very well in Asus main boards.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> Same question here, can you overclock the cpu in offset mode? another question is, seems that i cant save a fan profile in the msi control panel, actually you can save it but the apply button is grayed out and when i reboot the computer the settings go back to factory preset. when i try to load the saved profile nothing is happening.
> btw mobo is in, just have to tidy up the cables in the back and we should be good


That looks super nice. Do you have a separate build log thread for it? I'd like to see more photos and information about the parts used for the loop.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> That may just be a problem with the Samsung ram and MSI Main boards. With my i5-3570k and Z68 GD65 G3 I was unable to get faster than 2133mhz with the Samsungs. I tried 3 different kits. I was hoping for 2400mhz. Any how I think Samsung cheapy 30nm IC ram doesn't work that great with the MSI Main boards. I have seen that ram do very well in Asus main boards.


They didnt do well in my z77 deluxe with my 3770K but with my 2500K I had them running at 2133 the whole time. In both boards they wont boot with a divider higher than 1600 now with IB.


----------



## SonDa5

Did my first 3dMark11 with this MB using the Virtu MVP feature.

Looked great and very noticeable fps increase. Virtu MVP works with my favorite game UT3 so I am very happy to have it.

My best 3dMark11 so far with the Virtu MVP going.










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4409816


----------



## Creator

Hey everyone. I'm having some issues with this board...

1) Too many options - not really a hardware issue, but this could be the reason why I'm having difficulty with this board. There are just an unncessary amount of options in the bios. These and SB/IBs - it should be as simple as changing the multiplier, setting a voltage, and enabling XMP for the RAM if you have it - as every other motherboard I have used on P67/Z68 has.

2) Losing signal for the monitor half the time when I leave the bios (connecting to monitor through display port). Then I have reboot, and sometimes when I do this, boot manager for Windows somehow gets lost and I have to specify which hard drive to boot off to get that working.

3) Overclock settings are not sticking, ignore my previous message. I've disabled over speed protection and I still get reverted back to 3.5ghz.... Even with a tiny overclock to 4ghz.

4) My bus speed is 100.5 in Windows - why? I did not set this nor is it set to be like this in the bios.

5) Can't even boot into Windows with XMP enabled. I just lose signal to the monitor during the Windows logo loading screen. This is with only 2 sticks of RAM as well. The other motherboards I have work fine with all 4 slots filled.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Hey everyone. I'm having some issues with this board...
> 1) Too many options - not really a hardware issue, but this could be the reason why I'm having difficulty with this board. There are just an unncessary amount of options in the bios. These and SB/IBs - it should be as simple as changing the multiplier, setting a voltage, and enabling XMP for the RAM if you have it - as every other motherboard I have used on P67/Z68 has.
> 2) Losing signal for the monitor half the time when I leave the bios (connecting to monitor through display port). Then I have reboot, and sometimes when I do this, boot manager for Windows somehow gets lost and I have to specify which hard drive to boot off to get that working.
> 3) Overclock settings are not sticking, ignore my previous message. I've disabled over speed protection and I still get reverted back to 3.5ghz.... Even with a tiny overclock to 4ghz.
> 4) My bus speed is 100.5 in Windows - why? I did not set this nor is it set to be like this in the bios.
> Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


1) Its an ocing board, so there are going to be lots of options. I would rather have a board with a lot of options than to little.
2)Are you using a video card or connected to the board?
3)Are you saving when exiting the bios?
4)Just type in 10000 again for bus speed and save it, it will stick then.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> 1) Its an ocing board, so there are going to be lots of options. I would rather have a board with a lot of options than to little.
> 2)Are you using a video card or connected to the board?
> 3)Are you saving when exiting the bios?
> 4)Just type in 10000 again for bus speed and save it, it will stick then.


2) Yes, I'm using a GTX 680 that is connected to my monitor via display port.
3) Yes.
4) That worked - thank you.

So now I'm still having an issue with my overclock settings not sticking in Windows. I for example just set the following on my 2700K : 10000x45 and 1.25V (pretty decent chip - was tested stable at this speed and voltage combination on another motherboard). When I booted into Windows, initially CPU-Z showed 4500mhz, but after about 30 seconds it just dropped back down to 3500mhz. I thought this was over speed protection, but I have that disabled. My short and long duration power are also set to 250, which I believe should be more than enough.


----------



## reflex99

I offer you my initial overview to post in the OP if you want:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1306628/msi-z77-mpower-motherboard-overview-with-pictures


----------



## nagle3092

Ok for your 680 I would make sure your on the latest driver. Also make sure your board is on the latest bios. Not sure what else but if you have a DVI cable I would test it to see if you have the same issue.
Can you leave cpu-z open and run a stress test to see if it jumps back to 4.5 under load. I dont know if this could help but Ill throw it out there. In the uefi on the bottom of the settings theres an option called cpu features. At the bottom of that there a setting for max multi per core, set them all at the same multi as in the main section. I always set them to the same multi so I dont know if it will work.


----------



## Creator

Weird... Real Temp is what was causing my multiplier to drop back down to 35. When I was in Windows running at 4.5ghz, the moment I would load up Real Temp, it would drop to 35. It just took me a while to finally realize that.

Inside of Real Temp, "disable turbo" was checked for whatever reason, and that was effectively disabling my overclock! Well... wasted 2+ hours over something so stupid...









But I'm glad that is fixed. Now I can put my RX 360 loop to the test.









Edit : Real Temp is doing this every single time I boot.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Weird... Real Temp is what was causing my multiplier to drop back down to 35. When I was in Windows running at 4.5ghz, the moment I would load up Real Temp, it would drop to 35. It just took me a while to finally realize that.
> Inside of Real Temp, "disable turbo" was checked for whatever reason, and that was effectively disabling my overclock! Well... wasted 2+ hours over something so stupid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm glad that is fixed. Now I can put my RX 360 loop to the test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : Real Temp is doing this every single time I boot.


Glad you figured it out. Ive never had that happen before.


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> I offer you my initial overview to post in the OP if you want:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1306628/msi-z77-mpower-motherboard-overview-with-pictures


putting it in the OP

As far as the Realtemp I know this was an issue with the settings as an reviewer from overclockers.com experienced this. After talking to the creator of Realtemp he was told him how to fix it, which I take it is the setting you found.


----------



## Creator

Final setup.


----------



## llamaboiz

Here is my 'before'~ i7 [email protected] w/Tuniq tx2 TIM, 12g corsair vengeance 1600, asus p6t, MSI 660ti PE OC (previously 560ti), HT Omega Claro2 sound card M-Audio Studio Pro4 sprks n some other stuffs...



AND now~ i7 [email protected] w/Tuniq tx2 on a Zalman HSF, 32g G.Skill Trident X 2400, MSI 660ti PE OC, HT Omega eClaro sound card, Kingston HyperX 3K 240g ssd, 1000w OCZ Fatal1ty psu, used the same Thermaltake Armor+mx case... had to buy a new DVD burner since my old one was IDE. Corsair SP2500 2.1 spkrs, 23" samsung 2ms led moniter....Still cleaning up the wires, so im not quite done yet.



w/side on


Ok why am i on air? I dunno something about water inside my rig that scares me.

Now how does it compare to my old set up? I really cant say since i have SSD now and boot times are amazing. BUT clicking on firefox and surfing the web? umm~ there really was nothing wrong with my old set up and a 'non' nerd really wouldn't notice the difference~ I don't benchmark/encode or even fold~, just watch avi/surf/team fortress2 and diablo3... spent 2k+ usd in 2 months upgrading for no real reason cept had the xtra cash so why not.

Heres something to think about, the Corsair SP2500 spkrs are supposed to be reference quality? only the bass, nice n punchy not bommy like logitech BUT for overall quality 'reference' it is not, way better than logi thou~ M-Audio spkrs rock and the only way up from them is Yamahas...

Why Tuniq tx2 and not 'some version' of AS... Been there, done the AS fanboy bit for years but then~ found better.

For me cost was no object when choosing a mobo yet i picked this not as featured/not as proven board only for the fact that i OC on air and i want something heavy duty, all the bells and whistles of other boards can always be added on~ its like modding a car, you want the best base and you go from there.

Heres my car too, Club Lexus in da house


----------



## TheGoat Eater

I want to see who can get the highest RAM clock here - and CPU clock on air and water - super pi 32m passable

















Anyone want to do this ???


----------



## Hyperion.

ordering this week might as well add me. I will be posting unboxing and build photos also.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> I want to see who can get the highest RAM clock here - and CPU clock on air and water - super pi 32m passable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to do this ???


once i get it running, I have some 2400 rated sticks.

i'll set them to cl13 or something, and see what it do. wont be worth benching, but hopefully I'll break 2500.

Also planning to dry ice my 3770k some time, so hopefully it is a good chip


----------



## trigger007

Got my board finally!



I now have 2 more components out of 9 for my next build:



Full spec for my built:

- 3770k (_coming soon_)
- Zalman CNPS9900 Max (_coming soon_)
- G.Skill Ripjaws Z 4x4g 2400 DDR3 RAM (_coming soon_)
- MSI Z77 Mpower (_Got it!_)
- 2 x MSI GTX 670 PE (_Got 1 one of them_)
- Corsair Case (_Still deciding which one_)
- Corsair AX850 psu (_Got it!_)
- Dvd writer (_coming soon_)
- Harddrive, no ssd for now (_coming soon_)


----------



## nagle3092

I think the realtemp issue is caused by enabling the X.M.P. profile in the bios. I just swapped out my samsung's (no xmp) to some g.skil's(xmp) enabled it, F10'ed and the disable turbo setting was all of a sudden checked on realtemp. I didnt think to retest is as I'm stability testing but if anyone else wants to check I thought I would throw it out here.


----------



## Creator

I found the RealTemp issue to be caused by having Intel Turbo set to OFF in the bios. When you play the settings and disable turbo, and then change something so that it no longer appears as an option (I forget how to do this exactly), it remains disabled. So it looks like RealTemp sees this, and disables Turbo in the OS, thus locking down your chip to it's lowest speed. So either keep turbo enabled in the bios, or just uncheck the "disable turbo" option in RealTemp to regain your overclock while in Windows. However, you'd have to do that every time, so it's best to just keep turbo enabled.

By the way, how do I enable speed step? It seems like when I overclock, my core voltage and speed are locked to what I specify in the bios. I'd like it to drop down while idle. I have EIST, C1E, and no limit set to the C-State in the bios. I guess I am missing something else?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> once i get it running, I have some 2400 rated sticks.
> 
> i'll set them to cl13 or something, and see what it do. wont be worth benching, but hopefully I'll break 2500.
> 
> Also planning to dry ice my 3770k some time, so hopefully it is a good chip


Should be able to get 2500+ with better timings than cl13.


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Should be able to get 2500+ with better timings than cl13.


4 PSC kits and 1 BBSE kit will be on the way to me soon







- 1 tested PSC 2600 8-12-8-28


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> 4 PSC kits and 1 BBSE kit will be on the way to me soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 1 tested PSC 2600 8-12-8-28


2600 cl8 is nice! I only have 1 kit each of bbse & samsung, but a couple PSC & some hynix to try out. Hypers as well but not seeing too much from those with Ivy so far.


----------



## Scorpion49

Has anyone figured out how to overclock in offset mode on this board? It doesn't seem to like using C-states (C1E included) on manual voltage but if I set it to auto it goes way higher than I want it to be. I can't seem to find any kind of offset anywhere.


----------



## gfiz

The finished product. Major OC'ing will commence in about a week. I always go atleast two weeks at stock with a new system to identify any issues....and then, unleash hell!


----------



## llamaboiz

So far I've noticed everyone is using MSI vidcards with this board


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llamaboiz*
> 
> So far I've noticed everyone is using MSI vidcards with this board


Sapphire HD7950 950mhz edition here.


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Sapphire HD7950 950mhz edition here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image


How did you remove the plates from the heatsinks?


----------



## nagle3092

So 12 hours of prime 95 and 12 hours of folding later I'm happy with calling this stable.


----------



## Ka0sX

Ill have my Mpower in a few days time, ordered today be shipped tomorow so ill have it monday damn weekends hate them when waiting on new gear

Ill have to get the lightning aswell now.

Iam in australia and i want some of that MSI MPower Ram made by Avexir

Would someone be able to help me get some of that ram? I dont really feel like waiting months for Aus to get this ram

Thanks


----------



## trigger007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gfiz*
> 
> The finished product. Major OC'ing will commence in about a week. I always go atleast two weeks at stock with a new system to identify any issues....and then, unleash hell!


Do you think your power supply will be able to handle 2x GTX 680's? Reason I'm asking is because I am building a similar rig also with a AX850 but I would like to have 2 GTX 670's in SLi and don't know if that psu will be able to handle it.


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trigger007*
> 
> Do you think your power supply will be able to handle 2x GTX 680's? Reason I'm asking is because I am building a similar rig also with a AX850 but I would like to have 2 GTX 670's in SLi and don't know if that psu will be able to handle it.


You could run 680 sli on my 750 watt no problem, so I do not see why the 850 would be a problem.


----------



## trigger007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> You could run 680 sli on my 750 watt no problem, so I do not see why the 850 would be a problem.


Awesome


----------



## Hyperion.

Just ordered from newegg so sign me up!


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ka0sX*
> 
> Ill have my Mpower in a few days time, ordered today be shipped tomorow so ill have it monday damn weekends hate them when waiting on new gear
> Ill have to get the lightning aswell now.
> Iam in australia and i want some of that MSI MPower Ram made by Avexir
> Would someone be able to help me get some of that ram? I dont really feel like waiting months for Aus to get this ram
> Thanks


I will send you a PM - tend to do a lot of shipping overseas to friends and aquantences lol... We do tend to be spoiled with spoiled with HW and and eBay finds in the US


----------



## rationalthinking

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *llamaboiz*
> 
> So far I've noticed everyone is using MSI vidcards with this board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapphire HD7950 950mhz edition here.
Click to expand...





Wow, love the plates off. The yellow stripes go against my build Black/Gray/White theme.


----------



## llamaboiz

4 ppl interested in air, im in hawaii in a non ac room with an ambient air temp of 27-28c.

i7 [email protected] *oc genie*
ZALMAN CNPS9500A-LED 92mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler
Tuniq TX-2 TIM
Thermaltake Armor+ MX case

Intel Burn Test v2.54
SpeedFan 4.47
*did realtemp too but prefer speedfan

Idle 44c
100% load 77c-80c

I'm pretty happy since i rarely even use 50% of my cpu, 12% average daily use, only time i hit 100% use is when i run this type of stress test


----------



## nagle3092

So my rig is turning into a gray and black build kinda by accident. I did this today.

Then managed to get these. I have 2 msi 660s that were going to be here tomorrow but looks like that delivery is getting rejected.

I had some luck today...


----------



## Ka0sX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> I will send you a PM - tend to do a lot of shipping overseas to friends and aquantences lol... We do tend to be spoiled with spoiled with HW and and eBay finds in the US


Thanks for the pm replied

Sometimes i wish i was still living in canada wouldnt be so damn hard to source stuff


----------



## nagle3092

Just testing prime95 again with my new ram I notice now that the vrm heatsinks radiate way more heat now with those plates off.


----------



## llamaboiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> ...I notice now that the vrm heatsinks radiate way more heat now with those plates off.


Which is why i was wondering, COULD it be possible that the decoration plates some how create a thermal flow thru for colder air to pass thru~ causing a hotter end thus the cooler end will suck in colder air? does that make sense? i can think it but not express into words...


----------



## beetlespin

People using Avexir MSI Z77 MPOWER Optimized ram. Are they any good? Can you overclock them?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llamaboiz*
> 
> Which is why i was wondering, COULD it be possible that the decoration plates some how create a thermal flow thru for colder air to pass thru~ causing a hotter end thus the cooler end will suck in colder air? does that make sense? i can think it but not express into words...


Almost the entire underside of the plates are covered in double sided tape so I doubt they helped anything.


----------



## llamaboiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Almost the entire underside of the plates are covered in double sided tape so I doubt they helped anything.


one part of the sinks are exposed on one side, thus creating a 'cooler' side thus in someway creating some sort of suction thru the shield~ a way of moving air inside the shield


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Has anyone figured out how to overclock in offset mode on this board? It doesn't seem to like using C-states (C1E included) on manual voltage but if I set it to auto it goes way higher than I want it to be. I can't seem to find any kind of offset anywhere.


I wrote a review on newegg about this mobo and have mentioned that it doesn't support offset overclocking, msi responded to my review and confirmed that this board doesn't have that option. I don't consider this a real overclocking board without offset option, hack my friends $100 asrock mobo lets him overclock in offset mode.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llamaboiz*
> 
> one part of the sinks are exposed on one side, thus creating a 'cooler' side thus in someway creating some sort of suction thru the shield~ a way of moving air inside the shield


There is no suction. That double sided tape is gooey and I really doubt it was doing anything for cooling but was more designed for ornamental reasons. If anything the plates may have actually created a blanket effect and with them off I think the heat sinks are free to dissipate heat easier and feel the cool breeze of a fan. Stick a beanie on your head and after a few minutes your head will warm up. Take the beanie off and your head will cool off easier. Also with the plates on the heat would not be felt as much to the touch because of that sticky tape insulating the heat sink.

With the plates on or off the heat sinks with that huge super pipe do a good job of cooling. Only reason I took the plate off was because I didn't care for the yellow stripe and I am not good at painting so I didn't want to take my chances at painting it and screwing them up. With a little bit of luck I think I could put my plate back on if needed. Right now I plan on running the heat sinks just like I have them.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> So my rig is turning into a gray and black build kinda by accident. I did this today.


How did you do that by accident?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> How did you do that by accident?


Lol not that part, just the combo of parts to go with it.


----------



## vaiguy1

Half way though my very first mod build...and yes, I LOVE THIS BOARD!!!







MB = MSI Z77Mpower
CPU = i5 3570k
GPU = MSI 7870 Hawk

Wacha think for a first timer?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaiguy1*
> 
> Half way though my very first mod build...and yes, I LOVE THIS BOARD!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB = MSI Z77Mpower
> CPU = i5 3570k
> GPU = MSI 7870 Hawk
> Wacha think for a first timer?


I had those exact same items in mind when I did my build, I still plan to get custom sleeved cables going. I looked at a few of those Akasa heatsinks too. Very nice build!


----------



## Ka0sX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaiguy1*
> 
> Half way though my very first mod build...and yes, I LOVE THIS BOARD!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB = MSI Z77Mpower
> CPU = i5 3570k
> GPU = MSI 7870 Hawk
> Wacha think for a first timer?


Nice job on painting the GPU from Blue to yellow.


----------



## vaiguy1

Really? "amateur and ugly concept image"

Thanks to everyone else...LOL, could'nt afford the real yellow GPUs so I thought...***, just paint it...its modding right.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaiguy1*
> 
> Really? "amateur and ugly concept image"
> Thanks to everyone else...LOL, could'nt afford the real yellow GPUs so I thought...***, just paint it...its modding right.


I had to read this like 5 times before I figured out what you were talking about. That quote in my sig is directed at THIS.... I love your build. I have the same RAM, although I have a 680 lightning so I didn't have to paint mine. I actually thought yours was too, it wasn't until the other guy pointed it out that I noticed you have the 7870 Hawk.

My parts from page 1:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*


----------



## vaiguy1

Sorry Scorpion49...But heck, with all the blue LEDs going on now I guess I should have thought twice about that paint idea...LOL

This was my first sleeve job, I kinda like doing it. I still have work to go on it, I want to get a custom paint job on the test bench
case and maybye go water block on tthe CPU or something.

This whole mod thing and build is all becuse I found this board and wanted to have it...LOL


----------



## SonDa5

Bad news. My Lucid Virtu MVP software crapped out. When I would start a 3d application with Virtu MVP enable I would get a little window pop up stating that my Key was incorrect. Took me awhile to figure out the problem was with virtu MVP. I think there is some kind of licensing issue with the software and isn't compatible with all games yet. Problem started when I added CS:GO to the virtu MVP list.

So I had to uninstall the software. It was working great for UT3 while it lasted. I hope MSI fixes this.

Good news. I finally got some time to over clock.

With my old motherboard MSI Z68 GD65 G3 I could never get a pass on any of the futuremark benchmarks with my i5-3570lk at 5GHZ.

Today with a little tweaking around on the Mpower I have finally passed 5GHZ futuremark benchamark.









Big achievement for me and my chip and I really think the Mpower made it possible.









Here is my proof. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm06/16892930

Super Pi 32m 5GHZ










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2518087


----------



## vaiguy1

On this OCGenie II,

If I just push the button and dont mess with any of the settings, is it ok just to let it stay in that state
for now on or is there a time when I should turn it off?


----------



## Hyperion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaiguy1*
> 
> On this OCGenie II,
> If I just push the button and dont mess with any of the settings, is it ok just to let it stay in that state
> for now on or is there a time when I should turn it off?


Dont! If you leave it on for to long it will become to smart. You might think ok hey my computer is getting smarter this is a good thing. Wrong! If you arent careful it will sooner or later turn your case into legs and walk out of your house and start skynet. So yes if you leave that button on to long the world as we know it will come to a end.

God you think this would be something they put in the user manual...


----------



## trigger007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyperion.*
> 
> Dont! If you leave it on for to long it will become to smart. You might think ok hey my computer is getting smarter this is a good thing. Wrong! If you arent careful it will sooner or later turn your case into legs and walk out of your house and start skynet. So yes if you leave that button on to long the world as we know it will come to a end.
> God you think this would be something they put in the user manual...


----------



## llamaboiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaiguy1*
> 
> On this OCGenie II,
> If I just push the button and dont mess with any of the settings, is it ok just to let it stay in that state
> for now on or is there a time when I should turn it off?


Press the button, reboot, open a temp monitor program, run a stress test to make sure your temps aren't too high at 100%load, if its not high leave it on and you're good to go, IF its going past 80c stop the stress test, press the button to turn off oc genie and reboot, try to figure out why your temps are so high.


----------



## vaiguy1

How to run stress test?


----------



## llamaboiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaiguy1*
> 
> How to run stress test?


google prime95 or Intel Burn Test v2.54, you really don't need to run them for the whole test (only if you want to check stability of your rig), if you're just checking temps you can wait till temps peak then stop the test.

N use Realtemp to keep an eye on temps while the test is running.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> I wrote a review on newegg about this mobo and have mentioned that it doesn't support offset overclocking, msi responded to my review and confirmed that this board doesn't have that option. I don't consider this a real overclocking board without offset option, hack my friends $100 asrock mobo lets him overclock in offset mode.


Depends on your idea/process of overclocking, I consider myself an overclocker & have no interest in using offset mode. From what I see with the mpower, it is a real overclocking board. I wouldn't consider most Asrock boards to be overclocking boards, their new OC Formula is the first I've seen worth me even looking at (me personally, I don't knock other Asrock boards since they do well for what other people want).
What are considered useful board features & bios options vary for different individuals & particular goals.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaiguy1*
> 
> Sorry Scorpion49...But heck, with all the blue LEDs going on now I guess I should have thought twice about that paint idea...LOL
> This was my first sleeve job, I kinda like doing it. I still have work to go on it, I want to get a custom paint job on the test bench
> case and maybye go water block on tthe CPU or something.
> This whole mod thing and build is all becuse I found this board and wanted to have it...LOL


Tell me about it, I have blue cold cathodes in my case too! Its a very blue build but I think that will change sooner or later.


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I had to read this like 5 times before I figured out what you were talking about. That quote in my sig is directed at THIS.... I love your build. I have the same RAM, although I have a 680 lightning so I didn't have to paint mine. I actually thought yours was too, it wasn't until the other guy pointed it out that I noticed you have the 7870 Hawk.
> My parts from page 1:


Scorpion - you put the comment that threw him into words that are much more appropriate than what I blurted out when I first saw that (ugh) :/

I am loving the builds I am seeing - my 3770K is back and now going into the board and another board I am messing around with. I am waiting for a couple others to get here that are better for the cold I plan to bring lol.


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Depends on your idea/process of overclocking, I consider myself an overclocker & have no interest in using offset mode. From what I see with the mpower, it is a real overclocking board. I wouldn't consider most Asrock boards to be overclocking boards, their new OC Formula is the first I've seen worth me even looking at (me personally, I don't knock other Asrock boards since they do well for what other people want).
> What are considered useful board features & bios options vary for different individuals & particular goals.


I too find that offsets drive me crazy on any board, but on an overclocking board having a specific set voltage is absolutely needed. I think that most overclockers I know would agree - and that is not overclocking for a daily rig types. People that push it to the limits need to have reliable means of setting voltages, as well as power users who want a reliable way to understand what they are setting value X to. I also think that the Your Asrock statement is correct - the new board designed by Nick Shih is their best board to date ( hes a friend and I don't know if he sleeps lol - works hard and plays D3 insanely well







) but I did have a daily runner for about 5 months or so on the z68 extreme3gen3 - at about 115usd - yes you can OC, but it is Not an overclocking board - I spent a full day fighting the BIOS when it threw fits - absolutely maddening times but was able to be ok for a while when it behaved.

Point being that there is no substitute for a well made and properly performing piece of HW.


----------



## nagle3092

I dont think its the offset necessarily that people would like but the ability to control the voltage in some way other than auto and allow the voltage to drop on idle. Its just that on 1155 boards offset is used as another way of voltage control that allows a low idle voltage so its naturally looked for as another option of voltage control (dont know about previous Intel sockets since I came from AM3(which allows set exact value and reduced voltage) to 1155). I know I would love to set the value exactly rather than figuring out an offset but I dont want it to sit at that voltage 24/7. On this board you can A) set the voltage directly and leave it at that voltage whenever the computer is on, or B) use the auto option but depending on the chip it might get to a rather high value but you get to keep your idle low. I got a decent chip I think, on auto the highest the voltage hits is 1.224v while left on auto using an +50% Vdroop offset puts it at 1.208v on heavy load for a 4.5ghz oc. Yeah I could just leave it at 1.208 manually but it brings with it unnecessary heat and energy draw. Even then as an "overclocking board" MSI said it wasnt made to go head to head with the ROG or UD/P7 series but targets the mainstream segment.

P.S. If there is some setting in the UEFI I'm missing that allows the voltage to drop while using exact value let us know. This UEFI version still seems a little alien to me, coming from Asus' version.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> P.S. If there is some setting in the UEFI I'm missing that allows the voltage to drop while using exact value let us know. This UEFI version still seems a little alien to me, coming from Asus' version.


I've created some screenshots to help you out with this, the BIOS is slightly confusing for someone used to Asus style.

First go into the OC section:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Then scroll to the bottom. You can set your voltage here and then go to the cpu features selection at the very bottom:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















In the CPU features tab, make sure C1E is on (this is the one that will drop it to lower idle clocks), you can also enable other C-states. Some OC's aren't stable with the extra states on, and also some have reported SSD performance problems with C3/C6 on. Thats up to you. Also note the green arrows, the long and short duration power limits can have an effect on high overclocks (I.E. the board will throttle if the CPU goes over this limit).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nagle3092

Just tried everything you had shown but the voltage still stays at 1.208v on idle.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Just tried everything you had shown but the voltage still stays at 1.208v on idle.


What is your CPU usage? If there is anything going on then windows will not signal for C-states. Here is a CPU-Z I took right now at idle. I am also using auto voltage, not manual, although it worked the same for me when I had it on manual. Did you update to the latest BIOS?


----------



## nagle3092

Yeah on latest bios, after sitting idle for about 5 minutes the voltage was still at 1.208v multi drops to 16x. Only on auto the voltage drops for me.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Yeah on latest bios, after sitting idle for about 5 minutes the voltage was still at 1.208v multi drops to 16x. Only on auto the voltage drops for me.


Interesting, maybe a bug with the latest BIOS then? I'm still using the one my board shipped with.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Interesting, maybe a bug with the latest BIOS then? I'm still using the one my board shipped with.


I'll flip the switch and try it in a bit. GW2 time.


----------



## koniu777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Depends on your idea/process of overclocking, I consider myself an overclocker & have no interest in using offset mode. From what I see with the mpower, it is a real overclocking board. I wouldn't consider most Asrock boards to be overclocking boards, their new OC Formula is the first I've seen worth me even looking at (me personally, I don't knock other Asrock boards since they do well for what other people want).
> What are considered useful board features & bios options vary for different individuals & particular goals.


I'm not saying asrock makes better overclocking boards, I just said that my friends $100 asrock board supports offset overclocking. I prefer Asus motherboards thats why I'm using the sabertooth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> I too find that offsets drive me crazy on any board, but on an overclocking board having a specific set voltage is absolutely needed. I think that most overclockers I know would agree - and that is not overclocking for a daily rig types. People that push it to the limits need to have reliable means of setting voltages, as well as power users who want a reliable way to understand what they are setting value X to. I also think that the Your Asrock statement is correct - the new board designed by Nick Shih is their best board to date ( hes a friend and I don't know if he sleeps lol - works hard and plays D3 insanely well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but I did have a daily runner for about 5 months or so on the z68 extreme3gen3 - at about 115usd - yes you can OC, but it is Not an overclocking board - I spent a full day fighting the BIOS when it threw fits - absolutely maddening times but was able to be ok for a while when it behaved.
> Point being that there is no substitute for a well made and properly performing piece of HW.


It seems like offset overclocking is something very technical and hard to understand for you, I find it very easy to do and can set the offset to any specific load voltage I want. Its just like regular overclocking at Load, but at idle the voltage/temps drop and that's what makes it real nice.


----------



## CL3P20

Getting started with mine today...







Board feels great so far. Solid results with air so far. Things get cold later.


----------



## llamaboiz

Wait about this offset talk, if I SET my clocks to a certain speed to OC, if I'm idle and my voltage drops~ would that not hang my rig?


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llamaboiz*
> 
> Wait about this offset talk, if I SET my clocks to a certain speed to OC, if I'm idle and my voltage drops~ would that not hang my rig?


No because your frequency will drop. Offset overclocking is a must imo. Temperatures are not an issue, but the small power savings are nice. And it will help extend the life of our chips.

It doesn't work for me either when using manual so I'm hoping this gets fixed in a bios update.


----------



## llamaboiz

Oh, for us guys on air that would be a godsend.


----------



## Creator

I'm not even on air and I'd still like my idle clocks and voltage to drop.


----------



## Hyperion.

My board is on the way to me and this new news is making me a bit sad. Will i still be able to get my i5 to 4.5ghz and if so will it use more power then it would on a different board?


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koniu777*
> 
> I'm not saying asrock makes better overclocking boards, I just said that my friends $100 asrock board supports offset overclocking. I prefer Asus motherboards thats why I'm using the sabertooth.
> It seems like offset overclocking is something very technical and hard to understand for you, I find it very easy to do and can set the offset to any specific load voltage I want. Its just like regular overclocking at Load, but at idle the voltage/temps drop and that's what makes it real nice.


I know that you likely don't know me from Bob - but its not a great thing to insult /diminish someone's knowledge or comprehension, be it at that from what was a statement about personal preference. Not everybody likes the same things - thus we don't just have 1 computer motherboard in the world that everyone uses. But I did smile after reading it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Getting started with mine today...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1058828/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1058829/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1058834/
> 
> 
> Board feels great so far. Solid results with air so far. Things get cold later.


can't wait to see your results under the cold. Check you PMs in a few









I will be addressing the auto voltage issue with MSI in about 24hours - when they are back in the office


----------



## Genzel

My 790i is doing it's rattling death thing finally. I'm more of a mind to shoot it with a tannerite back stop then rma it. I already bought my budgeted toy out of last check. Next will be a 3570k. The one after that a 1155 board and probably the Samsung wunderkind ram.

For a gaming build this board or a similar priced offering?


----------



## nagle3092

Be careful with the Samsung sticks on this board. Mine wouldn't boot at anything other than 1600mhz while I had the running flawlessly on a P67 board at 2133. I would recommend to just buy some other sticks, the trident x 2400mhz sticks are running great on this board so far.


----------



## Hyperion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Be careful with the Samsung sticks on this board. Mine wouldn't boot at anything other than 1600mhz while I had the running flawlessly on a P67 board at 2133. I would recommend to just buy some other sticks, the trident x 2400mhz sticks are running great on this board so far.


Already bought some.... if they are new ram will it boot ? and then i cant overclock them?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyperion.*
> 
> Already bought some.... if they are new ram will it boot ? and then i cant overclock them?


Mine would boot at stock, but they wouldn't oc on this board at all.


----------



## Genzel

He's saying they woudn't boot over their rated 1600. A lot of people were getting pretty high clocks on other boards. I need to price check and see if I care on a gaming rig.


----------



## Hyperion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Mine would boot at stock, but they wouldn't oc on this board at all.


So basicly i should send those back and get some different ram... wish i would have known this.


----------



## Hyperion.

This board seems to be having issues i would to have liked to know ahead of time. With the offset volt stuff and the samsung ram. Is anyone else having any other problems with this board? I might need to keep the ram and just return the board.

Edit: can i still OC my i5-3570k to 4.5ghz with 1600 samsung ram?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyperion.*
> 
> This board seems to be having issues i would to have liked to know ahead of time. With the offset volt stuff and the samsung ram. Is anyone else having any other problems with this board? I might need to keep the ram and just return the board.
> Edit: can i still OC my i5-3570k to 4.5ghz with 1600 samsung ram?


Its not just this board though. I got an Asus Z77 Deluxe that the sticks won't do over 1866 with my 3770K. When I had my 2500K in the deluxe it ran fine at 2133 same with my p8p67m-pro. Also the issues were stated much earlier in the thread.


----------



## CL3P20

So far, testing with my Pi's [6-9-6-24 @ 2000mhz , 2x2 kit] and a set of Patriot D2's [9-11-9-27 @ 2166 , 2x4 kit] is going well. Board is adjusting all memory timings when moved manually.. no "dead settings" found yet.

*ie - like Gigabut and 'pull in' settings that do not change anything or affect latency..


----------



## Hyperion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Its not just this board though. I got an Asus Z77 Deluxe that the sticks won't do over 1866 with my 3770K. When I had my 2500K in the deluxe it ran fine at 2133 same with my p8p67m-pro. Also the issues were stated much earlier in the thread.


I see, Is it still possible to get 4.5 ghz on a i5-3570k with out overclocking the samsung ram?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyperion.*
> 
> I see, Is it still possible to get 4.5 ghz on a i5-3570k with out overclocking the samsung ram?


Well it depends on the CPU, the ram speed doesn't affect the CPU oc. So I can't say yes completely but you got a better than excellent chance. I ran my 3770k at 4.5 with no issues running the Samsung sticks at 1600mhz, I just wanted faster ram so I put them in my other rig and got the 2400 g.skills.


----------



## Hyperion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Well it depends on the CPU, the ram speed doesn't affect the CPU oc. So I can't say yes completely but you got a better than excellent chance. I ran my 3770k at 4.5 with no issues running the Samsung sticks at 1600mhz, I just wanted faster ram so I put them in my other rig and got the 2400 g.skills.


I see i must not understand what ram speed actually does then. I thought if you OC the cpu you had to do the ram to keep the speed up to the same level... I'm pretty inexperienced as far as OC goes as you can see. This is my first custom computer build and i just wanna do it right.


----------



## nagle3092

No problem, you can leave the ram at stock and only oc the CPU if you want. I'm sure its just a bios issue that could fix the Samsung sticks so it will probably get better with some time. It is a new board after all.


----------



## Hyperion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> No problem, you can leave the ram at stock and only oc the CPU if you want. I'm sure its just a bios issue that could fix the Samsung sticks so it will probably get better with some time. It is a new board after all.


Alright thats what i'll do. I'll just run the samsung at 1600 for a few months and if its not fixed i'll pick up some new ram and have this as backup. Are there any other issues that anyone has found with this board?


----------



## MacClipper

Got my test sample finally... looks great especially on the test bench!










Does anyone have a nice 1920 x 1200 desktop background for the Mpower?


----------



## nagle3092

For a wallpaper check the MSI big bang website, that's where I got mine. I'd link it but its flash and I'm on my phone.


----------



## Ka0sX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacClipper*
> 
> Got my test sample finally... looks great especially on the test bench!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sexc: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a nice 1920 x 1200 desktop background for the Mpower?


Yeah go here,

http://event.msi.com/mb/bigbang/index2.html


----------



## MacClipper

Hmm thanks guys but couldn't find anything there. Got one off searching Google cache though it is only 1920 x 1080, good enough I guess.


----------



## MacClipper

*Budget RAM FTW!*
- still Korean chips, they just do RAM better










*Test Rig Setup

★ MSI Z77 MPower | 2500K | 8GB KVR CFR [email protected] | NiCu HK 3.0-GTX360 | HIS HD7850 IceQ X Turbo | FSP 1200W Aurum Pro ★*

*4.7 GHz*
- limited the Vcore setting to the non-official super safe 1.35V max, can this mobo/chip do it?
- Vcore set at 1.350V, LLC and all other CPU settings at default

*LinX stock run*










*Cinebench 11.5*










*WinRAR*










*7Zip*










*P95 Blend*
- big deal... so it slices & dices but can it blend too?
- note that the mobo does not come bundled with more patience and time so 25 mins is enough for me










OK, back to your regular programming...


----------



## Methos07

I really don't know what's going on here, but I figured I'd post this. I manually set all the multipliers in the bios to x46 and nothing I do can get me out of this x16 multiplier.



I've changed all sorts of settings, disabled every eco setting,. yet this persists?


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacClipper*
> 
> Got my test sample finally... looks great especially on the test bench!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a nice 1920 x 1200 desktop background for the Mpower?


You didn't take off the protective paper? It looks much better w/o it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> I really don't know what's going on here, but I figured I'd post this. I manually set all the multipliers in the bios to x46 and nothing I do can get me out of this x16 multiplier.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've changed all sorts of settings, disabled every eco setting,. yet this persists?


check your temp monitoring program - realtemp has a setting in it that will force it to stock if it is not unchecked - also do you have EIST on and trying to OC?


----------



## MacClipper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> You didn't take off the protective paper? It looks much better w/o it


You are probably right.

I haven't decided whether to cos dust is much easier to see on pure black surfaces too.


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacClipper*
> 
> You are probably right.
> I haven't decided whether to cos dust is much easier to see on pure black surfaces too.


The tops are a nice satin finish - I hope that the bottom was put on satin side up - so if you do take it off no need to redo the orientation. I love the looks compared to my old Clear one from 2010 - dust is easy to see on the clear lol - and scratches


----------



## Methos07

Still can't get my overclock settings to stick, though it does seem to adjust the voltage properly. It'll say 4.6ghz in my computer properties but CPU-Z will report stock clocks and increased voltage.

I've tried it both through the bios and the msi control suite.


----------



## MacClipper

Just stumbled upon the official MSI repository for their media stuff, this link is for the Z77 MPower

MSI > media.msi.com > Mainboard > Intel > LGA1155 > Z77 > MPOWER

Enjoy!


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Still can't get my overclock settings to stick, though it does seem to adjust the voltage properly. It'll say 4.6ghz in my computer properties but CPU-Z will report stock clocks and increased voltage.
> I've tried it both through the bios and the msi control suite.


Are you trying to use realtemp? there is a known settings issue with realtemp causing the cpu to be forced to stock multi - for those with it check your settings it should have an obvious name on the setting - I can't remember off the top of my head currently


----------



## SimpleTech

E7751IMS.H30 → *E7751IMS.H41*

Changelog:
- Fix can not adjust cpu ratio when item "Hyper-threading" set to Disabled and item "Active Processor Cores" set to 1.
- Adjust CPU Ratio keyin function.
- Add win8 gop solution.

http://www.mediafire.com/?b916e7ly9yoy7b0


----------



## Methos07

I use coretemp, not real temp. Don't think coretemp has any options like that.


----------



## Hyperion.

Got my motherboard in yesterday so took some pictures today. I had a perfect top super pipe with no bend but the bottom pipe did have a dent in it. Its not big enough to bother me.


----------



## TheGoat Eater

The imperfections seen in the heat-pipes are 99% most likely from the manufactoring of the heapipe itself - as with the bends it seems to sometimes create a ding like blemish such as that. but in no way should affect how the pipe preforms on the inside which is the real power behind its ability to transfer heat


----------



## jeffro37

Hey guys. I have the Z77A-G45 and to have the voltage drop you have to OC the turbo multi under the CPU features setting. Set all the core ratios to the same thing ( like 45) . Leave the normal multi setting alone and volts on auto and it will throttle while idling. There is a guide in the MSI Z77 club on page 11 or 13 i believe. I think the bios are close to the same with the multi setting parts between the different boards


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gfiz*
> 
> The finished product. Major OC'ing will commence in about a week. I always go atleast two weeks at stock with a new system to identify any issues....and then, unleash hell!


Hey gfiz, How is the Avexir MSI Z77 MPOWER Optimized RAM?

Which ones do you have 1600, 2133 or 2400?

.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Duuuuudeeee

Wayyyy too much yello

I know it's nice and all, but there's a limit to everything


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gfiz*
> 
> The finished product. Major OC'ing will commence in about a week. I always go atleast two weeks at stock with a new system to identify any issues....and then, unleash hell!


It's already been over clocked and primed95 for 24 hours under extreme conditions at the factory. I think it's ready to over clock out of the box.

Has hell been unleashed yet?


----------



## aiya

Hi all,

I'm considering this board to upgrade my current system. Anyone have any problems with it? I haven't used an MSI board since the nForce4 skt 939 days, never with Intel so it will be a first if I do go with the MPower. Probably gonna stick with my 2500k too. How's SB oveclocking?


----------



## mastercommander

Sign me up i just did my first build and i got to say im not to bad for my first. here are some pics with the awesome z77 Mpower from MSI


----------



## mastercommander




----------



## Hyperion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aiya*
> 
> Hi all,
> I'm considering this board to upgrade my current system. Anyone have any problems with it? I haven't used an MSI board since the nForce4 skt 939 days, never with Intel so it will be a first if I do go with the MPower. Probably gonna stick with my 2500k too. How's SB overclocking?


i'm not sure how it preforms later on. But i just bought this board for my first build and it booted right up no problems. The best thing about this board is the fact that the chances of this board being DOA are pretty much 1/10000. Also that little green number gagged is good. I can see my CPU temps by just looking in the case. Love this board so far!


----------



## CL3P20

A frozen pic of my MSI Z77 Big Bang ..yeah.. its under there


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Need moar results (heads to other sub section and thread) -- I am waiting on a gemini 2.0 in blue, tek 9 fatty, and a dewar or two that I find for a good deal on fleabay


----------



## Dmac73

Liking this board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Duuuuudeeee
> Wayyyy too much yello
> I know it's nice and all, but there's a limit to everything


I think it looks great, and that ram is nice.

You've got to also remember it's a close up, _with_ a flash. That's not doing it much justice.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> Need moar results (heads to other sub section and thread) -- I am waiting on a gemini 2.0 in blue, tek 9 fatty, and a dewar or two that I find for a good deal on fleabay


alex decided to send you the 3770 before I got a chance to ice it.

XD


----------



## Sevada88

Just placed an order for 3 parts, Z77 Mpower, 3570k and 8GB Corsair Vengenace. Considering it's a Friday, I think I will get everything next week. Can't wait!


----------



## SimpleTech

E7751IMS.H41 → *E7751IMS.H42*

Changelog:
- Update the CPU Micro Code M12306A9(015).
- Fix UpdateBiosAndME function issue.
- Fix Possible Black Screen issues with GOP Driver.
- Fix Avexir 2400(patched before) S3 wakeup failed.
- Update Realtek UEFI driver.
- Update CryptoPkg Module 010.
- Fix Winxp 64bit S4 error issue.
- Update Intel Ivy CPU GOP ivy_30131013T01.
- Fix post code show error issue.

http://www.mediafire.com/?txesu7i7j694phg


----------



## trigger007

Hi Guys

Quick question, the 6pin connector next to the v-check points, do I have to connect power to it or can I leave it empty? Seems like my AX850 does not have that cable, or I am just stupid?

Thanks!


----------



## gfiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDarryl*
> 
> Hey gfiz, How is the Avexir MSI Z77 MPOWER Optimized RAM?
> Which ones do you have 1600, 2133 or 2400?
> .


they're the 1600. Honestly,i haven't played with them enough yet, but my gut is they won't be that great. I bought them for ha-ha-, also have 4 sticks of samsung and gkill, plan on running them all through in the next few days and seeing how they all perform. I wasn't expecting much from them. I've been swamped with work (corporate guy and this is quarter end), so haven't had alot of time to play. after this weekend it's getting my full attention









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Duuuuudeeee
> Wayyyy too much yello
> I know it's nice and all, but there's a limit to everything


eh, to each his own. Every rig I've had to date has been red or blue, like 90% of them out there...was kind of excited about prospect of yellow, and yea, like dmac said, the ****ty camera phone i took them with doesn't do it much justice. I've still been tweaking some stuff, and when I get my lumia 920 in a month (hmm, maybe yellow too?







), I'll post some proper pictures.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> Liking this board.
> I think it looks great, and that ram is nice.
> You've got to also remember it's a close up, _with_ a flash. That's not doing it much justice.


thanks!


----------



## Nelly.

We know the Avexir MSI Z77 MPOWER Optimized work, also the G.Skill TridentX 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-19200C10 2400MHz kit as example.

What other kits work well with this board? I am sure I read the Samsung Green (MV-3V4G3D/US) 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-12800C11 1600MHz 30nm Dual Channel Kit don't overclock very well with the Mpower, has anyone had any luck with them?

I'm looking to buy some more ram, what ram will run at spec at 2400+ with the MSI Mpower?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trigger007*
> 
> Hi Guys
> Quick question, the 6pin connector next to the v-check points, do I have to connect power to it or can I leave it empty? Seems like my AX850 does not have that cable, or I am just stupid?
> Thanks!


It's required for multi-card setups. So if you have a pair of power hungry GTX 480's or dual-GPU cards, then it would be advised use that connector.


----------



## trigger007

Slowly but surely I am getting there.

Outstanding items on their way:

2 x GTX 670 Power Edition
1 x HDD
4x4GB G.skill Ripjaws Z 2400 modules



The loose cables are for the graphic cards.


----------



## Lorn Blaze

Hello everyone! I'm new here. Looking forward to playing around with my first MSI motherboard.

What I have so far:
MSI Z77 Mpower
I7 3770K
WD Caviar Black 640GB
ASUS DRW-24B1ST DVD/CD burner
CORSAIR HX 750W PSU

And whats to come:
RAM - I'm not quite shore what to get yet, was thinking about CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 1866 or maybe Avexir MSI Z77 MPOWER Optimized DDR3 1600 16GB Kit. What do you guys think?
Case - Xigmatek Elysium (lots of options and room for water cooling)
SSD - OCZ Vertex 4 256GB
GPU - MSI R7870 HAWK Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition


OMG!!! It's the newly released special edition blue board!!!!








LOL........Just kidding. Playing around with the camera effects.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> E7751IMS.H41 → *E7751IMS.H42*
> Changelog:
> - Update the CPU Micro Code M12306A9(015).
> - Fix UpdateBiosAndME function issue.
> - Fix Possible Black Screen issues with GOP Driver.
> - Fix Avexir 2400(patched before) S3 wakeup failed.
> - Update Realtek UEFI driver.
> - Update CryptoPkg Module 010.
> - Fix Winxp 64bit S4 error issue.
> - Update Intel Ivy CPU GOP ivy_30131013T01.
> - Fix post code show error issue.
> http://www.mediafire.com/?txesu7i7j694phg


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> E7751IMS.H41 → *E7751IMS.H42*
> Changelog:
> - Update the CPU Micro Code M12306A9(015).
> - Fix UpdateBiosAndME function issue.
> - Fix Possible Black Screen issues with GOP Driver.
> - Fix Avexir 2400(patched before) S3 wakeup failed.
> - Update Realtek UEFI driver.
> - Update CryptoPkg Module 010.
> - Fix Winxp 64bit S4 error issue.
> - Update Intel Ivy CPU GOP ivy_30131013T01.
> - Fix post code show error issue.
> http://www.mediafire.com/?txesu7i7j694phg


MSI emailed me this beta bios a few days ago when I requested help with Virtu MVP problems.

I did the update and everything seems to be working fine other that Virtu MVP is getting pop up window that states there is a problem with the license. I am unable to use the Virtu MVP. Worked for 3 days before it crapped out.

Worked well while it lasted here is my 3dMark11 score with single HD7950. It's broke now. Not sure what the problem is.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4409816


----------



## Aloha

Hi to all mpower owners im new here







.I really like this motherboard from the photos i have seen, the reviews and want to buy it.Could you plz tell me what issues you had with this board,i heard tha mvp is not working properly and problems with some rams etc.









I was about to buy Gigabyte z77x-ud5h when i saw this beauty.I cant decide between those 2.Should i proceed with MSI?

Thank you


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> MSI emailed me this beta bios a few days ago when I requested help with Virtu MVP problems.
> I did the update and everything seems to be working fine other that Virtu MVP is getting pop up window that states there is a problem with the license. I am unable to use the Virtu MVP. Worked for 3 days before it crapped out.
> Worked well while it lasted here is my 3dMark11 score with single HD7950. It's broke now. Not sure what the problem is.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4409816


Curious, are more people having this issue?


----------



## Hyperion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aloha*
> 
> Hi to all mpower owners im new here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .I really like this motherboard from the photos i have seen, the reviews and want to buy it.Could you plz tell me what issues you had with this board,i heard tha mvp is not working properly and problems with some rams etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was about to buy Gigabyte z77x-ud5h when i saw this beauty.I cant decide between those 2.Should i proceed with MSI?
> Thank you


I have this board and i 100% love it. The Bluetooth and wireless are epic and the built in sound driver is very good compared to my old one. It wont let you run the oc samsung ram i hear but i use the samsung ram and i have no problems. I haven't tried to overclock it and most likely wont try for now.

I would recommend this board i have no regrets.


----------



## rossb

I've just built my new pc on the mpower board and am having an odd issue. Monitoring software such as PC Wizard and Speedfan immediately turn the screen red (with no text) and I have to restart and then uninstall them. I thought it might be my GTX 690 but I didn't have this issue when I used it in my previous pc with a Gigabyte z68 board and 2600k. Is it possible that PC Wizard and Speedfan are interfering with the fan control software in the bios?


----------



## spagnacious

Anyone happen to know what the asterisks behind 1866 and 2000 mean in the Memory Specifications of manual? MSI seams to have forgotten the footnote .... hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Soullessone21

My new Mpower Z77 before major modding happens to the case and system
Got my 2 660 ti PE's on order
















Best 2 boards I have ever had the pleasure of owning.. so many wasted years on the ROG team, MSI is top notch these days.

Love the Z77 Mpower currently have my 3770K clocked at 1.4V 5Ghz and its rocking the sub 70c's in prime


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spagnacious*
> 
> Anyone happen to know what the asterisks behind 1866 and 2000 mean in the Memory Specifications of manual? MSI seams to have forgotten the footnote .... hmmmmmmmm


In regards to? A little more context would be useful if you need help.

I have a high res picture of the board here if anyone wants it - it is 5.3MB~


----------



## spagnacious

Sorry! It looks to me like there are 3 classes of support from the Mpower board for these speed ratings;
1. 1066-1600 "Standard - we got it covered."
2. 1866, 2000 "Not Standard but not OC???" I say this because I see an asterisk.
3. 2133-3000 "These are OC.....you are on your own."

Just trying to nail down what 1866/2000 involve from mobo support standpoint.

TIA


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soullessone21*
> 
> Love the Z77 Mpower currently have my 3770K clocked at 1.4V 5Ghz and its rocking the sub 70c's in prime


Please share info/screen shots of your BIOS voltage, OC settings.


----------



## spagnacious

SonDa5: Did the plates come off easily? Better taking them off warm or room temp?

I believe in all the heat exchange I can get! Good looks or not.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spagnacious*
> 
> SonDa5: Did the plates come off easily? Better taking them off warm or room temp?
> I believe in all the heat exchange I can get! Good looks or not.


I think the super pipe block works fine with the plate on. I don't really think it is worth removing to improve temps since I doubt there will be much of a performance. I did it because the color scheme didn't match the rest of my build. There probably is a little increase in performance though.









I used a hot air heat gun to heat up the two plates on the VRM. I heated up one at a time and then used a small flat head screw driver to pry them off. The chippset plate came off very easy without applying the heat gun. I would first see if you can remove without heat gun and if that doesn't work then heating up will help. I've done this type of suff before with ram sticks so it takes a bit of carefulness to not damage anything and to do it. Don't force it. Should come off with some gradual force. I then used some GOO off to clean up the sticky tape residue.


----------



## Aloha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyperion.*
> 
> I have this board and i 100% love it. The Bluetooth and wireless are epic and the built in sound driver is very good compared to my old one. It wont let you run the oc samsung ram i hear but i use the samsung ram and i have no problems. I haven't tried to overclock it and most likely wont try for now.
> I would recommend this board i have no regrets.


Thank you Hyperion.I think i will proceed with Mpower it looks soo damn good.Never expected this from Msi,i thought they had only good graphic cards.









I wish this motherboard has no issues.


----------



## Hyperion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aloha*
> 
> Thank you Hyperion.I think i will proceed with Mpower it looks soo damn good.Never expected this from Msi,i thought they had only good graphic cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish this motherboard has no issues.


Yep no problem

I hit the OC button and my cpu is running oc at 4200ghz instantly with temps around 40-50c. I haven't had any problems yet and if i do i'll let you know.


----------



## Aloha

Thanks!


----------



## Midgethulk

Recently upgraded my system with this mobo, put a i7-3770K in it and OC'd it to 4,725Ghz without any trouble!









The only thing I see as a bad thing on this board is that it only has 6 SATA connection...
For the rest... buy this board it's freaking amazing!


----------



## NadaJohna

Hi! First post, build and etc... I am a noob and should be treated as such but pretty much I'll be building and setting up tonight.

I will be getting the MPower and 4x4gb Samsung ram sticks. I got them for their overclocking ability, mostly tightening the timings to near (if not less than) 9-9-9-24 @1600 with less voltage than 1.5v.

So after reading that there seems to be an issue with overclocking the Samsung ram on this mobo, what do you believe is the issue? Could it be a specific batch or maybe needing a bios update?

Has anyone been able to get past stock settings, whether it be timings or speed, with the samsungs?
If not any advice from someone with overclocking them? I read on some review of the samsungs that for tightening the timings you had to fiddle with the tRCL? I'll try to find the link and mess with my ram after everything is installed/updated.

Edit: Found the link.
http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/reviews/Samsung/MV-3V4G3/6.html
Has anyone tried this with this mobo?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NadaJohna*
> 
> Hi! First post, build and etc... I am a noob and should be treated as such but pretty much I'll be building and setting up tonight.
> I will be getting the MPower and 4x4gb Samsung ram sticks. I got them for their overclocking ability, mostly tightening the timings to near (if not less than) 9-9-9-24 @1600 with less voltage than 1.5v.
> So after reading that there seems to be an issue with overclocking the Samsung ram on this mobo, what do you believe is the issue? Could it be a specific batch or maybe needing a bios update?
> Has anyone been able to get past stock settings, whether it be timings or speed, with the samsungs?
> If not any advice from someone with overclocking them? I read on some review of the samsungs that for tightening the timings you had to fiddle with the tRCL? I'll try to find the link and mess with my ram after everything is installed/updated.
> Edit: Found the link.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/reviews/Samsung/MV-3V4G3/6.html
> Has anyone tried this with this mobo?


I read earlier in this thread that people have tried these on this mobo and couldn't get past 1600 Mhz because their(Samsung's) XMP file is missing from the *Bios*. I haven't seen anything regarding timing and voltage but you should try running these at 1600 9-9-9-24 1.35V. My pair of Samsung runs 1866 9-9-9-24 1.35V but that's on my ASUS board that recognizes them.


----------



## llamaboiz

hmm... Ok, so im running at stock cpu speed but my ram at 2400, for the 4ghz thread i hit my oc genie button to get the cpuz validation link, then when looking at the link my memory speed dropped to 2133 speed... so with oc genie pressed i dove into the bios to see if could change the mem speed back to 2400 WITH oc genie enabled... it wouldn't let me, in bios my ram speed was listed as 2400 but current speed was 2133~ now this was on xmp profile 1, maybe i'll try profile 2 but i dont think that will change anything...


----------



## NadaJohna

I'll try anything that's not insane, I'm just wondering where the issue lays.
I know what the ram is capable of, that has been proven.

But I'm wondering if the issue is...
A. Bad Batch (mobo)
B. Compatibility Issue with size (since it's shrunk/smaller than average ram)
C. Compatibility Issue with voltage
D. Human Error
E. A combination

Because I thought that ram is ram, only thing that affects it's performance is CPU (controller) and motherboard (bus).


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NadaJohna*
> 
> I'll try anything that's not insane, I'm just wondering where the issue lays.
> I know what the ram is capable of, that has been proven.
> But I'm wondering if the issue is...
> A. Bad Batch (mobo)
> B. Compatibility Issue with size (since it's shrunk/smaller than average ram)
> C. Compatibility Issue with voltage
> D. Human Error
> E. A combination
> Because I thought that ram is ram, only thing that affects it's performance is CPU (controller) and motherboard (bus).


It is most likely a mobo issue, the Gigabyte Z77 boards use to be unable to OC the Samsung Ram and was fixed with a Bios update.

Your two options are:1. return the ram for refund and buy another brand. 2. Wait for the Bios update that fixes this issue. You could also go to the MSI manufacture forum to discuss this.


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llamaboiz*
> 
> hmm... Ok, so im running at stock cpu speed but my ram at 2400, for the 4ghz thread i hit my oc genie button to get the cpuz validation link, then when looking at the link my memory speed dropped to 2133 speed... so with oc genie pressed i dove into the bios to see if could change the mem speed back to 2400 WITH oc genie enabled... it wouldn't let me, in bios my ram speed was listed as 2400 but current speed was 2133~ now this was on xmp profile 1, maybe i'll try profile 2 but i dont think that will change anything...


The OC Genie overclocks the whole system and not just the cpu or memory - its all or nothing, if you want more control for your individual components (cpu/mem/etc) then manually setting things up is best. Is your memory 2133 that you pushed to 2400 or 2400 out of the box?


----------



## spagnacious

OK. Don't mean to be self-serving but is it possible that llamaboiz is up against the mem speed rates I questioned above.

I see a couple of 'soft' documentation issues in the Memory Spec section of the Mpower manual.
1. The asterisks I referred to above.
2. The spec lists 2 speed strings, one of which requires 22nm cpu (Ivy, right?). And they are different so I assume they are memory ID strings to match in BIOS.

I'm just scratchin' my head but llamaboiz is banging his against a wall.

I didn't get any answers above so I don't know whether I am even further out in Left Field now.


----------



## llamaboiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> its all or nothing, if you want more control for your individual components (cpu/mem/etc) then manually setting things up is best


yea i know~ just seeing if i could do things a lazier way








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> Is your memory 2133 that you pushed to 2400 or 2400 out of the box?


2400


----------



## Methos07

Really though, I'm still having this issue despite all of my attempts to fix it. Settings in the bios are being detected by Windows, but the processor isn't actually going up to that frequency. Windows reads 4.3ghz, bios has x43 multi, actual core multi ends up being x35 every time.

What magical setting am I missing here? I can't even begin to overclock on this board because I cannot figure out what options in the bios are preventing it.


----------



## SimpleTech

Disable OC Genie Button Operation and maybe update the BIOS.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Disable OC Genie Button Operation and maybe update the BIOS.


A few days ago I was doing some high over clocks around 5.2GHZ and my BIOS got a little corrupted. To fix it I reflashed the BIOS and all over clocking control came back.


----------



## llamaboiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spagnacious*
> 
> I'm just scratchin' my head but llamaboiz is banging his against a wall....


Well i kinda figured OC Genie values were a SET thing, but i also thought that it could be changed and if you mess up you could reset to genie values, kinda like the stock values can be changed... that way i could just work the ram cuz the cpu part is done~ as i stand now my ram is 2400 but cpu is stock...

BUT~

Lets be totally honest here~ in the real world lowering the latency and speeding up the ram a bit is only some thing you'll be able to 'see' in a benchmark score, you wont be able to tell by clicking on firefox to look at facebook. Even putting my 3770k at 4.2 pales in comparison to the speed you get by adding a SSD... of course assuming everyone has a 3770k/ssd/fast ram then yes its back to the good ole OC anthem of 'removal of bottlenecks'... just have to decide how much tweaking you wanna do and for what purpose, benchmark scores or to just have a wicked fast computer to look at facebook


----------



## NadaJohna

So my first build went well, just trying to finish drivers before bed. Samsung RAM was at spec in bios, but I do need to check CPU-Z first. Once everything is settled/after school and work I'll see if I can squeeze some tighter timings out.


----------



## spagnacious

Agreed llamaboiz.

I think much of the fun and interest comes from exactly what is happening here on the forums. Our type likes puzzles and prizes, be they input from others or the right numbers flashing up in CPUZ. I pick at specs and try to sort out the "best" way to do things but I also try to remember that the journey is a major part of the rush so I shouldn't rush through it. LOL

I am just learning that the Memory Stick / CPU 'dance' requires a lot of information exchange between the support chipset and memory ID logic. The BIOS has got to be right in the middle of that, acting partially, as a translator / negotiator.

IF WE AIN'T PUSHIN' WE AIN"T MOVIN'!!!


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> Curious, are more people having this issue?


Probably. MVP is big complaint on many Z77 chipset mother boards.

I have been going back and forth via email with MSI tech support trying to get it fixed and it is still borked. I think there are some bad registry problems causing bad ju ju.


----------



## SimpleTech

E7751IMS.H42 → *E7751IMS.H43*

Changelog:
- Fix WIN7 64 bit OS S4 resume show error message issue.
- Update Intel ME 8.1.1318.
- Fix System cannot Enter windows 7 most of the time and will just show the message no bootable device found.

http://www.mediafire.com/?nyzhq5mnb7ixze5


----------



## zzorro

hi guy here my....









Old setup z77-Gd65







new setup z77-Mpower







sorry only noob setup


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spagnacious*
> 
> OK. Don't mean to be self-serving but is it possible that llamaboiz is up against the mem speed rates I questioned above.
> I see a couple of 'soft' documentation issues in the Memory Spec section of the Mpower manual.
> 1. The asterisks I referred to above.
> 2. The spec lists 2 speed strings, one of which requires 22nm cpu (Ivy, right?). And they are different so I assume they are memory ID strings to match in BIOS.
> I'm just scratchin' my head but llamaboiz is banging his against a wall.
> I didn't get any answers above so I don't know whether I am even further out in Left Field now.


SB and IB have different designs/ memory controllers - thus with SB you are only going to be able to select 2133 and go up on the bclk to increase. IB has more options above 2133 that can't be used with a SB cpu. In this regard you are correct
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> Really though, I'm still having this issue despite all of my attempts to fix it. Settings in the bios are being detected by Windows, but the processor isn't actually going up to that frequency. Windows reads 4.3ghz, bios has x43 multi, actual core multi ends up being x35 every time.
> What magical setting am I missing here? I can't even begin to overclock on this board because I cannot figure out what options in the bios are preventing it.


can you please take screen shots inside bios of all sections within OC ... Also - did you change anything in CPU features - if you changed CPU Power technology to anything other than "Custom" in the CPU Features section then you could also run into this issue. Also if you are using Realtemp or a similar program I have seen issues like this as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Probably. MVP is big complaint on many Z77 chipset mother boards.
> I have been going back and forth via email with MSI tech support trying to get it fixed and it is still borked. I think there are some bad registry problems causing bad ju ju.


MVP - I never use it as its a software solution that I am not too keen on, as it is faux performance. It is not real performance you are gaining, its the software's ability to create the smoothness that people like. even though you may run a benchmark that says its a lot higher - its because of the software making/faking it. The scores are never going to be legit at Futuremark because of this.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> SB and IB have different designs/ memory controllers - thus with SB you are only going to be able to select 2133 and go up on the bclk to increase. IB has more options above 2133 that can't be used with a SB cpu. In this regard you are correct
> can you please take screen shots inside bios of all sections within OC ... Also - did you change anything in CPU features - if you changed CPU Power technology to anything other than "Custom" in the CPU Features section then you could also run into this issue. Also if you are using Realtemp or a similar program I have seen issues like this as well.
> MVP - I never use it as its a software solution that I am not too keen on, as it is faux performance. It is not real performance you are gaining, its the software's ability to create the smoothness that people like. even though you may run a benchmark that says its a lot higher - its because of the software making/faking it. The scores are never going to be legit at Futuremark because of this.


It's not faked performance. When mine worked for 3 days I noticed smoother game play and increased FPS in benchmarks. It's a hardware/software boost that works well when it works.

Just buggy.

I hope MSI fixes it. I hate buying stuff that is broke.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> E7751IMS.H42 → *E7751IMS.H43*
> Changelog:
> - Fix WIN7 64 bit OS S4 resume show error message issue.
> - Update Intel ME 8.1.1318.
> - Fix System cannot Enter windows 7 most of the time and will just show the message no bootable device found.
> http://www.mediafire.com/?nyzhq5mnb7ixze5


Thanks. Going to install it right now.


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> It's not faked performance. *When mine worked for 3 days I noticed smoother game play and increased FPS in benchmarks. It's a hardware/software boost that works well when it works*.
> Just buggy.
> I hope MSI fixes it. I hate buying stuff that is broke.


As to what I stated earlier and you pointed out as well, please see the link

*Lucid MVP Lowdown Link*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> As Lucid indicates in interviews, the boost in FPS is not a real increase in FPS


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> As to what I stated earlier and you pointed out as well, please see the link
> *Lucid MVP Lowdown Link*


Well it sure does make game play more responsive and smooth.


----------



## daidai67

Hi,

Am I the only one who are not able to boot on a RAID system with this bios revison (17.3) ?

Seems the Intel Rapid Storage has been integrated into the bios (no more post boot sequence), but the bios won't recognize any device when using SATA RAID mode. I have an SSD on port 0 and 3 regular HDD that are configured as RAID 5 (port 2, 3, 4), and the only way to boot is to put bach AHCI mode, but of course without my RAID.

Even if I put only 2 HDD in simple RAID 0 (no problem to configure it in the bios), unconecting the other drive, no way to boot on anything execpt usb key or cd.

--> Is going back to 17.1 the only way for me?

If someone have a good advice, I take it ;-)


----------



## Hyperion.

Well run into my first issue and its not that big of a deal but its very annoying. Everytime i update windows my 3.0 usb ports on the back stop working and i have to move my mouse and keyboard to the front 2.0's to use them. I then have to reinstall the drivers off the cd for the 3.0's everytime. Anyone know how to fix this so it will stop happening?


----------



## Blacksetter

Could we discuss the preferred method for flashing BIOS on this board. I've read many different tools, and they all say to use "this one and not that one!" There seems to be a withering array of methods, many unsupported officially my MSi, but seemingly backed on MSi forums.

I remember when I downloaded BIOS files right off the internet without troubles, but it seems those days are long gone. If there were a book.. "BIOS Flashing for Dummies," I'd invest in it, but until then, what is the preferred tool? And I hope to see MSi Alex chime in on this also.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacksetter*
> 
> Could we discuss the preferred method for flashing BIOS on this board. I've read many different tools, and they all say to use "this one and not that one!" There seems to be a withering array of methods, many unsupported officially my MSi, but seemingly backed on MSi forums.
> I remember when I downloaded BIOS files right off the internet without troubles, but it seems those days are long gone. If there were a book.. "BIOS Flashing for Dummies," I'd invest in it, but until then, what is the preferred tool? And I hope to see MSi Alex chime in on this also.


I hear people on MSI message board state to only use an application that is hosted on their web site to do it which requiers a USB drive. I've done it that way before and it works fine.

I have also used the M flash BIOS method without any problems. I updated to the newest Beta bios earlier today without any problems using the mflash method.


----------



## Nelly.

New beta bios has been released, see below for details.
Quote:


> *WARNING:- DO NOT USE THE WINDOWS MSI LIVE UPDATE 5 METHOD TO UPDATE YOUR BIOS, HIGH RISK OF BIOS FAILIURE!*
> 
> *Latest Beta BIOS >>* *BIOS ID: H44*
> 
> *Please note that flashing this release occurs entirely at your own risk!*
> >>Use the MSI HQ Forum USB flasher<<, Method II for best results.
> *Do NOT use the BIOS/UEFI integrated M-Flash Routine.
> 
> >>Alternative Method BIOS flashing/update using an USB Flash Drive<< Latest version of HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool 2.2.3 >> Click Here
> 
> E7751IMS.H43 ==> E7751IMS.H44
> *
> 
> Update Post Time Tuning module 12.
> Fix it cannot finish Windows 7/8 UEFI Installation When you set the bios boot sequence to SATA HDD as 1st Boot and DVD ROM as 2nd boot and save and exit, then Press F11 to select UEFI DVD to Install.
> Fixed it will hang 0xAD when use Non-GOP card and enable WIN8.
> Release Date: 3rd October 2012
> *DISCLAIMER:
> MSI will not be held responsible or liable for any damage made with using a BETA BIOS.
> Please proceed with discretion and do not attempt to use unless you know what you are doing!*


----------



## Hyperion.

Does anyone know where i can get better usb 3.0 drivers for this board other then the disc that comes with it?


----------



## Nelly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyperion.*
> 
> Does anyone know where i can get better usb 3.0 drivers for this board other then the disc that comes with it?


Check my thread here >> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18441627
Quote:


> *Download Latest Drivers: Win7 64bit >>* 26th September 2012
> 
> Package Contents:
> 
> *Utility*
> 
> MSI Control Center v2.5.033 >> Click Here
> MSI CLICK BIOS II v1.0.089 >> Click Here
> MSI Fast Boot v1.0.0.6 >> Click Here
> MSI SUITE v1.0.023 >> Click Here
> Network Genie v1.00.0000 >> Click Here
> THX TruStudio PRO v1.04.02 >> Click Here
> *Drivers*
> 
> Atheros Bluetooth Driver v7.3.0.160 >> Click Here
> Atheros Wifi Driver v2.0.0.64 >> Click Here
> Intel ME Driver v8.1.0.1248 >> Click Here
> Intel PCH Driver v9.3.0.1021 >> Click Here
> Intel RST v11.6.0.1030 >> Click Here
> Intel USB 3.0 Driver v1.0.5.235 >> Click Here
> Renesas USB 3.0 Driver v3.0.20.0 >> Click Here
> Realtek PCI-E Ethernet Driver v7.061 >> Click Here
> Realtek HD Audio Driver v6.0.1.6662 (R2.70) >> Click Here
> 
> Intel VGA Driver v15.26.12.64.2761 >> Click Here
> Lucidlogix VIRTU MVP v2.1.115 >> Click Here


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nelly.*
> 
> Check my thread here >> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18441627


Yours are outdated:

3.0.12.0 : December 4th, 2011

Versus:

http://www.station-drivers.com/telechargement/nec/divers/renesas_usb3_uPD720201_3.0.20.0(www.station-drivers.com).exe

3.0.20.0 : May ‎27, ‎2012


----------



## Nelly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Yours are outdated:
> 3.0.12.0 : December 4th, 2011
> Versus:
> http://www.station-drivers.com/telechargement/nec/divers/renesas_usb3_uPD720201_3.0.20.0(www.station-drivers.com).exe
> 3.0.20.0 : May ‎27, ‎2012


Thanks, updated my list.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nelly.*
> 
> Thanks, updated my list.


No problem. They also have other drivers that are more recent than the ones on your site such as the *Atheros wi-fi and BT*.

Try sending TheGoat Eater a PM so he can add your site to the OP. It's very well detailed IMO.


----------



## Nelly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> No problem. They also have other drivers that are more recent than the ones on your site such as the *Atheros wi-fi and BT*.
> Try sending TheGoat Eater a PM so he can add your site to the OP. It's very well detailed IMO.


lol thanks, yeah I was just having a browse at those.









Any idea what the best Intel RST are to use, I read a few people having problems with most of the recent ones, including Intel RST v11.6.0.1030


----------



## ROG1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzorro*
> 
> hi guy here my....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old setup z77-Gd65
> 
> 
> 
> new setup z77-Mpower
> 
> 
> 
> sorry only noob setup


WOW NICE







..LOOK VERY COOL... GOOD JOB MAN


----------



## endy0430

I'm joining the club








So far I got the MB and the CPU..
Next week I'm receiving the H100 for my cooler and MSI 660 TI OC edition.
Looking into the MSI Z77 MPOWER Optimized DDR3 1600 16GB Kit. What do you all think about it? Should I go with G Skill or Corsair Vengeance that are proven.
Thanks
 .


----------



## llamaboiz

Just updated to the latest beta bios h44 using that msi flash (press f10) thingy~ thx. Only reason why i'm posting this to say, press f10 at boot, don't know if its posted up anywhere but if it is i didn't see it in the 'clutter' = (too lazy to read everything).


----------



## Hyperion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nelly.*
> 
> Check my thread here >> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18441627


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Yours are outdated:
> 3.0.12.0 : December 4th, 2011
> Versus:
> http://www.station-drivers.com/telechargement/nec/divers/renesas_usb3_uPD720201_3.0.20.0(www.station-drivers.com).exe
> 3.0.20.0 : May ‎27, ‎2012


Thank you both +rep!


----------



## endy0430

MSI Z77 MPOWER Optimized DDR3 1600 8GB Kit (2 x 4GB) Dual Channel 240-pin (PC3 12800)

I was wondering if I buy two of these kits would it be ok or do i have to buy all four sticks at one time. I wanna have 16gb but they are out of the 16gb kits at newegg.


----------



## llamaboiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endy0430*
> 
> ...I was wondering if I buy two of these kits would it be ok or do i have to buy all four sticks at one time. I wanna have 16gb but they are out of the 16gb kits at newegg.


I did that on my gf's rig, put in 2x4 vengeance, then when i rebuilt my rig i had 3x4 vengeance of the same speed and type 1600 c9 extra, popped 2 of them in hers for 4x4gb and everything ran at the same speed/timings... BUT in cpuz they have different part#'s when you click on the individual dimm's. SO~ short answer is yes it'll be fine.


----------



## NadaJohna

Quick question on an issue I'm having...

My gpu is the gtx 680 lightning, and for some reason every time I turn off my TV, I have to unplug the hdmi cable or unplug the dvi to hdmi and plug it back in or I don't get a picture on my tv. For my LCD monitor this is not the case.

Any ideas? I'm thinking it's probably a setting I'm overlooking. If I were to say reboot my machine, I don't see the MPower logo, but it just goes straight to the login page, I don't see anything else.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llamaboiz*
> 
> Just updated to the latest beta bios h44 using that msi flash (press f10) thingy~ thx. Only reason why i'm posting this to say, press f10 at boot, don't know if its posted up anywhere but if it is i didn't see it in the 'clutter' = (too lazy to read everything).


That would be the Method II ????

That MSI forum always states to use their utility and not the Mflash yet MSI puts the Mflash utility in their motherboards and doesn't ship the Forum utility on a CD.... I have used both.

I did the Mflash method with the H44.

I updated the BIOS and the ME.

This time with the H44 I did get a problem loading my old saved over clocking profiles. I got a pop up window that states the hole is not the same for my old profile and it can't be loaded. So I have to manually overclock and everything is fine.

I have done the mflash method 3 times already on this MB and this is the first time I get some type of error with my old over clocking profiles.

MSI is on fire trying new BIOS and BETA BIOS out in such short time. Hope MSI gets all the BIOS kinks out soon.


----------



## llamaboiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> That would be the Method II ????


I tried to get it to read from the rar but it couldn't so i extracted the rar to a 'new folder', then that utility picked it up. Not sure what Method that is... I too have used the Mflash and found no issues with it... AND yea H44 reset everything. Personally i like the msi forum utility, miss that old DOS look. Computers have come along way since the Tandy TSR-80


----------



## SonDa5

Just did a quick stability test with H44 beta bios and everything is stable.









20 pass of LinX
4.5 GHZ OC on i5-3570k


----------



## SonDa5

This Virtu MVP problem is driving me nuts.

It worked with stock BIOS and Virtu MVP software for 3 days then died. Since then I have uninstalled and installed with different MainBoard BIOS and I keep getting license problems.

Worked great while it worked. I hope MSI can fix Virtu MVP.

These are the pop up windows I get when I run any 3d games or benchmarks. Screen shot shows my MVP software is licensed.










When I go into BIOS and disable VIRTU the problem goes away.


----------



## Nelly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> This Virtu MVP problem is driving me nuts.
> It worked with stock BIOS and Virtu MVP software for 3 days then died. Since then I have uninstalled and installed with different MainBoard BIOS and I keep getting license problems.
> Worked great while it worked. I hope MSI can fix Virtu MVP.
> These are the pop up windows I get when I run any 3d games or benchmarks. Screen shot shows my MVP software is licensed.
> When I go into BIOS and disable VIRTU the problem goes away.


I remember their was a similar issue when I had a MSI Z68 series motherboard, contact >> http://support.msi.com/

I would explain it to them, MSI will most likely update the license in a future bios update, as they did for some Z68 boards that had this issue.


----------



## NadaJohna

Virtu MVP is working fine for me. Here's what I did

Setup everything
Installed all current drivers, except virtu MVP (had it disabled in bios).
Double checked GPU driver.
Enabled virtu MVP (d-mode) in bios.
Installed Virtu MVP from CD.
Downloaded newest MVP online and installed it.
Reboot and viola!


----------



## rubicsphere

I don't know if this has been covered yet, but can the yellow aspects of the mosfets be removed without voiding the warranty?? I really like the board and the cost but it won't agree with my latest red and black build


----------



## llamaboiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> I don't know if this has been covered yet, but can the yellow aspects of the mosfets be removed without voiding the warranty?? I really like the board and the cost but it won't agree with my latest red and black build


The yellow is painted~ not a sticker...you're best bet is to take the shield off, use a paint stripper and repaint to the color you want. As for warranty... i dunno.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llamaboiz*
> 
> The yellow is painted~ not a sticker...you're best bet is to take the shield off, use a paint stripper and repaint to the color you want. As for warranty... i dunno.


So the shields with the graphics are removable? For example can these two "shields" be easily removed with screws? Or are they glued on?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> So the shields with the graphics are removable? For example can these two "shields" be easily removed with screws? Or are they glued on?


They are glued on, not really meant to be removable but they can be carefully removed.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> So the shields with the graphics are removable? For example can these two "shields" be easily removed with screws? Or are they glued on?


Not that hard to remove but I suppose you could break something if you did it hastily.


----------



## Scorpion49

Is anyone else having their board restart itself 6 to 10 times every boot after the latest BIOS? Its getting super annoying every time I need to restart to wait for it to cycle for 5 minutes before it will POST.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Not that hard to remove but I suppose you could break something if you did it hastily.


Nice! but I ended up finding an Asrock Extreme4 Gen3 for $77 shipped on Amazon.

Thanks though


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Thanks though


Good luck with that motherboard.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Good luck with that motherboard.


The best motherboards I have ever owned were Asrock, and I've owned a ton of mobos


----------



## mohit9206

where are the gigabyte H61 mobo owners club? i have one coming in a couple of days


----------



## feederman

Recently my AsRock z77 Extreme 4 death and change to Msi M Power z77. Perfect match


----------



## Sharchaster

Hello MPower owners

i want to ask something, *I am very noob in Overclocking*, but I want to learn that. may I ask you a question?

1. How can I raise the BCLK? I was searching in Overclocking Settings, but I didn't found it. (My BIOS version is 17.1)

2. now I am running my system with OC Genie, and I got 4200 Mhz with 1.2 volts, is that normal? *how can I set them to default again?* Because I think 1,2 volt is too high for 4.2 Ghz

3, Why when I always want to save my settings, ( I hit F10), my system always reset ( I mean shutdown directly, before it turn on again).

Any help from you, would be much appreciated.

My CPU is 3570K with 670 PE and MSI Z77 MPower.


----------



## Testier

What proof do I need to join?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> What proof do I need to join?


Post some pics!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Hello MPower owners
> i want to ask something, *I am very noob in Overclocking*, but I want to learn that. may I ask you a question?
> 1. How can I raise the BCLK? I was searching in Overclocking Settings, but I didn't found it. (My BIOS version is 17.1)
> 2. now I am running my system with OC Genie, and I got 4200 Mhz with 1.2 volts, is that normal? *how can I set them to default again?* Because I think 1,2 volt is too high for 4.2 Ghz
> 3, Why when I always want to save my settings, ( I hit F10), my system always reset ( I mean shutdown directly, before it turn on again).
> Any help from you, would be much appreciated.
> My CPU is 3570K with 670 PE and MSI Z77 MPower.


I don't know of any BCLK modification on this board, if there is one I haven't found it. You won't get more than 3-5 mhz out of it anyways. If you want OC genie off, just go in the OC section and disable it, it should be in the middle of the first page.

4200 @ 1.200v is probably fine, neither of my chips will go much lower than that although there are some stellar examples of chips going 4.5ghz at 1.1xx volts in the IB OC thread. Those are extremely rare.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> What proof do I need to join?
> 
> 
> 
> Post some pics!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Hello MPower owners
> i want to ask something, *I am very noob in Overclocking*, but I want to learn that. may I ask you a question?
> 1. How can I raise the BCLK? I was searching in Overclocking Settings, but I didn't found it. (My BIOS version is 17.1)
> 2. now I am running my system with OC Genie, and I got 4200 Mhz with 1.2 volts, is that normal? *how can I set them to default again?* Because I think 1,2 volt is too high for 4.2 Ghz
> 3, Why when I always want to save my settings, ( I hit F10), my system always reset ( I mean shutdown directly, before it turn on again).
> Any help from you, would be much appreciated.
> My CPU is 3570K with 670 PE and MSI Z77 MPower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know of any BCLK modification on this board, if there is one I haven't found it. You won't get more than 3-5 mhz out of it anyways. If you want OC genie off, just go in the OC section and disable it, it should be in the middle of the first page.
> 
> 4200 @ 1.200v is probably fine, neither of my chips will go much lower than that although there are some stellar examples of chips going 4.5ghz at 1.1xx volts in the IB OC thread. Those are extremely rare.
Click to expand...

Umm.. bclk is good up to nearly +112mhz .. heres mine at +105mhz bclk



**Bclk adjustment = CPU Base Frequency.. look below


----------



## Testier




----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Umm.. bclk is good up to nearly +112mhz .. heres mine at +105mhz bclk
> 
> **Bclk adjustment = CPU Base Frequency.. look below


Nice to know how to tweak it, I overlooked that. Doesn't change the fact that 99.999% of all chips will refuse to work past 105mhz or so, you will start getting funky things especially with PCI-E. Nothing new about this compared to SB.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Nice to know how to tweak it, I overlooked that. Doesn't change the fact that 99.999% of all chips will refuse to work past 105mhz or so, you will start getting funky things especially with PCI-E. Nothing new about this compared to SB.


Ivy is better than sandy that way, would be more like 99.999% of ivy will do more than 105Mhz where sandy would not. It is still possible for funky things to happen the higher it is increased though. I pretty much just do bclk for benching, not 24/7.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Ivy is better than sandy that way, would be more like 99.999% of ivy will do more than 105Mhz where sandy would not. It is still possible for funky things to happen the higher it is increased though. I pretty much just do bclk for benching, not 24/7.


I've tried it on several IB chips and I guess for benching its great but they will not run that way without issues for day to day use it seems like. My 3570k was fine at 110mhz up until I tried to do anything besides stress testing. Couldn't play any games at all, chrome wouldn't play flash video it would just crash out saying the driver wasn't responding. Eventually the OC just failed to POST and I set it back down to 100mhz and stuck with multi as my chip was a poor overclocker anyway.


----------



## Testier

How do you guys feel about OCing on this board comparing to ROG boards?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Ivy is better than sandy that way, would be more like 99.999% of ivy will do more than 105Mhz where sandy would not. It is still possible for funky things to happen the higher it is increased though. I pretty much just do bclk for benching, not 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried it on several IB chips and I guess for benching its great but they will not run that way without issues for day to day use it seems like. My 3570k was fine at 110mhz up until I tried to do anything besides stress testing. Couldn't play any games at all, chrome wouldn't play flash video it would just crash out saying the driver wasn't responding. Eventually the OC just failed to POST and I set it back down to 100mhz and stuck with multi as my chip was a poor overclocker anyway.
Click to expand...

 Probably due to PCI bus skew.. are you running a SSD by chance? If so - try again with a crap OS and standard HDD to see if you get the same issues. Ive not tested max bclk on my mobo yet.. but plan to, as my ambients are getting lower this time of year









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> How do you guys feel about OCing on this board comparing to ROG boards?


 I see no immediate difference. *I have owned at least 1x ROG mobo for every Intel gen release since Core 2... The Mpower "feels" no different than Asus Z77/Z68 flavors.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Probably due to PCI bus skew.. are you running a SSD by chance? If so - try again with a crap OS and standard HDD to see if you get the same issues. Ive not tested max bclk on my mobo yet.. but plan to, as my ambients are getting lower this time of year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see no immediate difference. *I have owned at least 1x ROG mobo for every Intel gen release since Core 2... The Mpower "feels" no different than Asus Z77/Z68 flavors.


Well, this board was kinda to replace my Maximus IV genez/gen3 so.....


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> I see no immediate difference. *I have owned at least 1x ROG mobo for every Intel gen release since Core 2... The Mpower "feels" no different than Asus Z77/Z68 flavors.


One thing that I have noticed between MSI and Asus Z77 chipset mb is that MSI is more finicky with memory over clocking. I tried 3 different kits of the Samsung low profile 30nm cheap ram that everyone loves to over clock and I noticed the highest over clocks for that ram were on Asus main boards. My MSI mother board didn't care for it and I was not able to over clock any of the 3 sets very much. So it seems to me Asus is better for memory over clocking.


----------



## Testier

I would give the ascetics to MSI though. this board looks awesome.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> One thing that I have noticed between MSI and Asus Z77 chipset mb is that MSI is more finicky with memory over clocking. I tried 3 different kits of the Samsung low profile 30nm cheap ram that everyone loves to over clock and I noticed the highest over clocks for that ram were on Asus main boards. My MSI mother board didn't care for it and I was not able to over clock any of the 3 sets very much. So it seems to me Asus is better for memory over clocking.


I thought those Samsung sticks wouldn't overclock b/c MSI Bios wouldn't recognize them or come up with secondary timing for them in XMP, Gigabyte z77 boards had a similar issue until I recent Bios fix I believe.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> I see no immediate difference. *I have owned at least 1x ROG mobo for every Intel gen release since Core 2... The Mpower "feels" no different than Asus Z77/Z68 flavors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that I have noticed between MSI and Asus Z77 chipset mb is that MSI is more finicky with memory over clocking. I tried 3 different kits of the Samsung low profile 30nm cheap ram that everyone loves to over clock and I noticed the highest over clocks for that ram were on Asus main boards. My MSI mother board didn't care for it and I was not able to over clock any of the 3 sets very much. So it seems to me Asus is better for memory over clocking.
Click to expand...

While thats a nice thought.. memory clocking from mobo to mobo is all about the BIOS and tertiary timings used. Its not MSI fault that their mobo's choose tighter Auto timings than Asus..









**Most Asus mobo's that I have owned have pretty defined ranges for the tertiary timing sets, that move with bclk and mem speed. Generally speaking - they are much looser. I can move 2-3x notches in the tertiary table on my Asus with most bclk/RAM speed combinations.. some up to 4 or 5x.. Same RAM/CPU on the MSI.. lucky to get 2x notches tighter on the same timing set..

**Dont believe me - use MaxxMem or Aida.. and measure memory latency on each platform.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> While thats a nice thought.. memory clocking from mobo to mobo is all about the BIOS and tertiary timings used. Its not MSI fault that their mobo's choose tighter Auto timings than Asus..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Most Asus mobo's that I have owned have pretty defined ranges for the tertiary timing sets, that move with bclk and mem speed. Generally speaking - they are much looser. I can move 2-3x notches in the tertiary table on my Asus with most bclk/RAM speed combinations.. some up to 4 or 5x.. Same RAM/CPU on the MSI.. lucky to get 2x notches tighter on the same timing set..
> 
> **Dont believe me - use MaxxMem or Aida.. and measure memory latency on each platform.


I didn't know that and I believe you. Thanks +rep

My MSI Mpower board cranks out massive Gflops with LinX or IBT that is much higher than Asus boards that I have seen with similar clocked cpu and ram.


----------



## Testier

Am I the only one here who uses sandy bridge on this mobo?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Am I the only one here who uses sandy bridge on this mobo?


So far I think so.

I just picked up my second MSI Z77 board, a GD55 to replace my P8P67 Pro that crapped out. Comparing the BIOS, the GD55 has several more options for overclocking tweaks compared to the Mpower, and I'm kind of wondering why that is.

Anyways, after my last RMA fiasco with Asus, I won't be buying their crap any more. MSI has been really good to me the two times I needed to RMA something, so I'll stick when them and possibly gigabyte (most of their boards are so ugly though).


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> So far I think so.
> I just picked up my second MSI Z77 board, a GD55 to replace my P8P67 Pro that crapped out. Comparing the BIOS, the GD55 has several more options for overclocking tweaks compared to the Mpower, and I'm kind of wondering why that is.
> Anyways, after my last RMA fiasco with Asus, I won't be buying their crap any more. MSI has been really good to me the two times I needed to RMA something, so I'll stick when them and possibly gigabyte (most of their boards are so ugly though).


Remind me to never buy asus again. So much bad things about them lately.


----------



## EternalRest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Am I the only one here who uses sandy bridge on this mobo?


Once I get this motherboard, I will still be using my 2500k.


----------



## Testier

How is the quality of the power phases on this board comparing to ROG/ and other boards?


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EternalRest*
> 
> Once I get this motherboard, I will still be using my 2500k.


I have a 2500k on it.


----------



## CL3P20

power delivery is solid.

I have yet to get cold enough to push +1.8vcore.. but up until there from what I have tested so far is good. Marginal droop.. nothing more than ROG board.

**One thing I have for MSI = Pretty please give me adjustable Switching Phase Freq on the next board !!! Your extreme OC/vcore users will love you mo betta !!


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> power delivery is solid.
> 
> I have yet to get cold enough to push +1.8vcore.. but up until there from what I have tested so far is good. Marginal droop.. nothing more than ROG board.
> 
> **One thing I have for MSI = Pretty please give me adjustable Switching Phase Freq on the next board !!! Your extreme OC/vcore users will love you mo betta !!


Switching Phase Freq? As in phases control?


----------



## Genzel

Anyone know if offset voltage is actually in the works?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> power delivery is solid.
> 
> I have yet to get cold enough to push +1.8vcore.. but up until there from what I have tested so far is good. Marginal droop.. nothing more than ROG board.
> 
> **One thing I have for MSI = Pretty please give me adjustable Switching Phase Freq on the next board !!! Your extreme OC/vcore users will love you mo betta !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Switching Phase Freq? As in phases control?
Click to expand...

 No not phase control... rather the clipping rate of the phases.

MSI has a feature that implements a higher Switching Phase Freq, once you set the droop options in the BIOS.. but something a bit more flexible.. with at least 3x different frequency rates would be nice.. not only for Extreme users, but also for daily users that are concerned with power savings.. lowering the Phase Freq, will drop power consumption and Mosfet/power phase heat output.


----------



## nxcess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> Anyone know if offset voltage is actually in the works?


I joined just to tell you this. Nope it does not work. There's no option for offset voltage which is weird. It's like old school overclocking. One steady voltage with vdroop. Speedstep still works though. I gotta get accustomed to MSI bios terminology coming from Gigabyte, it's different.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Post some pics!
> I don't know of any BCLK modification on this board, if there is one I haven't found it. You won't get more than 3-5 mhz out of it anyways. If you want OC genie off, just go in the OC section and disable it, it should be in the middle of the first page.
> 4200 @ 1.200v is probably fine, neither of my chips will go much lower than that although there are some stellar examples of chips going 4.5ghz at 1.1xx volts in the IB OC thread. Those are extremely rare.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Umm.. bclk is good up to nearly +112mhz .. heres mine at +105mhz bclk
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1062979/
> 
> **Bclk adjustment = CPU Base Frequency.. look below
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1077725/


*My Bad, I mean how to setting the multiplier not BCLK, I am sorry...*

now I am running my CPU @4 Ghz with 0.906v (according to software voltage), yeah I know, most of *people will never trust* that, myself included, but other than that, is that normal?


----------



## CL3P20

.906v in Windows likely is 1.01v in BIOS.. which my CPU runs at as well on this mobo









***Adjust CPU Ratio = CPU multi in the above pic*

*Closest thing to 'offset' voltage is setting the increase in voltage for the turbo freq.*


----------



## Genzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nxcess*
> 
> I joined just to tell you this. Nope it does not work. There's no option for offset voltage which is weird. It's like old school overclocking. One steady voltage with vdroop. Speedstep still works though. I gotta get accustomed to MSI bios terminology coming from Gigabyte, it's different.


Thanks for the response. I know it isn't currently. I've seen canned responses that it is being looked into. Just wondering if anyone knew anything more substantial. I'm looking into an upgrade into z77 and ivy bridge, but still am obsessing over a mobo selection.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> No not phase control... rather the clipping rate of the phases.
> 
> MSI has a feature that implements a higher Switching Phase Freq, once you set the droop options in the BIOS.. but something a bit more flexible.. with at least 3x different frequency rates would be nice.. not only for Extreme users, but also for daily users that are concerned with power savings.. lowering the Phase Freq, will drop power consumption and Mosfet/power phase heat output.


Clipping rate? Sorry I am a noob......


----------



## reflex99

http://www.overclock.net/t/1313977/msi-z77-mpower-ic-breakdown-fancy-chart

finally


----------



## Testier

I find the "big bang" part of the name interesting. I dont want that to happen to my mobo...............


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> I find the "big bang" part of the name interesting. I dont want that to happen to my mobo...............


it is somewhat ironic

all of the Big Bang series have actually been MSIs most solid boards though.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> it is somewhat ironic
> 
> all of the Big Bang series have actually been MSIs most solid boards though.


Perhaps low end amd msi boards deserve that name.


----------



## twm.7

Hello everybody !
I have a "weird" issue with my board and can't seem to find what is causing it, so a little help would be appreciated









When I shutdown windows my usb-devices (mouse, external drive, headset) are still being powered.
I thought it was the EuP setting that needed to be turned on in BIOS but that did not change anything, any idea ?

That excepted it's a great board and I'm really happy with my new rig









Edit: Found it ! It seems setting the wake-up event to OS mode solved this 'issue'.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> No not phase control... rather the clipping rate of the phases.
> 
> MSI has a feature that implements a higher Switching Phase Freq, once you set the droop options in the BIOS.. but something a bit more flexible.. with at least 3x different frequency rates would be nice.. not only for Extreme users, but also for daily users that are concerned with power savings.. lowering the Phase Freq, will drop power consumption and Mosfet/power phase heat output.
> 
> 
> 
> Clipping rate? Sorry I am a noob......
Click to expand...

Quote: http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/login.jsp?tp=&arnumber=6166030&url=http%3A%2F%2Fieeexplore.ieee.org%2Fiel5%2F6158725%2F6165780%2F06166030.pdf%3Farnumber%3D6166030


> Compared with the widely used constant switching frequency PWM method, variable switching frequency PWM can benefit more because of the extra freedom. Based on the analytical expression of current ripple of three-phase converter discussed in "Study of Analytical Current Ripple of Three-Phase PWM Converter" in APEC 2012, variable switching frequency PWM (VSFPWM) methods are proposed to satisfy different ripple requirements. Two methods are discussed in this paper. The first method (VSFPWM1) is designed to arrange the current ripple peak value within a certain value, and can reduce the equivalent switching frequency and EMI noise; the second method (VSFPWM2) is designed to keep ripple current RMS value constant and reduce the EMI noise. Simulation and experimental results show that variable switching frequency control could improve the performance.


 Basically - adjusting the rate at which the mosfets clip voltage; allows for better droop control on your vcore circuit. As well - adjusting the frequency of the phases can allow for more/less EMI and heat output.

*For daily users a Sw.Freq at the low end of the scale would be fine [200-350khz].. low heat output but still plenty of current potential and low EMI.

**For extreme users a Sw.Freq at the high end of the scale is needed [+400khz].. much higher heat output from the mosfets.. very tight vcore droop margin. Higher EMI can be detrimental though.. this is why its important to be able to manually tune this setting.

On my ROG boards, I would run ~430khz for Sw.Freq when pushing CPU's past 5.5ghz.


----------



## Lorn Blaze

What memory do you guys think I should get for my MSI MPOWER board - Corsair DOMINATOR Platinum Series or AVEXIR MSI Z77 MPOWER Optimized?


----------



## Vivi_ZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freedom Seeker*
> 
> What memory do you guys think I should get for my MSI MPOWER board - Corsair DOMINATOR Platinum Series or AVEXIR MSI Z77 MPOWER Optimized?


The choice is up to you!

Depending on how good your CPU imc is bro. Both the Corsair and Avexir can hit high speeds. The corsair will do it at tiny bit faster timings, but not worth the extra cash.

corsair could do 2600mhz 9-12-12 where the avexir would do 2600 10-13-12. But i don't know what speeds you plan on running

I got some avexirs myself and they look smashingggg. You won't go wrong with em. And the theme is a bonus


----------



## Lorn Blaze

CPU will be an I7 3770k, planing on running at 4.8ghz on water cooling. RAM will be 4 x 4GB sticks @ 1600mhz and will be OC'ed to what ever there capable of.


----------



## Nelly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freedom Seeker*
> 
> What memory do you guys think I should get for my MSI MPOWER board - Corsair DOMINATOR Platinum Series or AVEXIR MSI Z77 MPOWER Optimized?


Not sure if it helps much, but I did a scout around the web of sticks that have been used with the MPower, all work at spec, I'll keep adding to the list if and when I see more people using different sticks.

All the Avexir sticks should work with this board, I should expect, regardless if they are the specific MPower ones, or not.

G.Skill RipjawsZ 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-19200C10 2400MHz Dual Channel Kit (F3-2400C10D-8GZH)
G.Skill RipJawsZ 32GB (8x4GB) DDR3 PC3-12800C9 1600MHz Quad Channel Kit (F3-12800CL9Q2-32GBZL)
G.Skill TridentX 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-19200C10 2400MHz Dual Channel Kit (F3-2400C10D-8GTX)
G.Skill TridentX 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-21300C11 2666MHz Dual Channel Kit (F3-2666C11D-8GTX)
Kingston HyperX Genesis 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3 PC3- 17000C11 2133MHz Dual Channel Kit (KHX2133C11D3K4/16GX)
Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3 PC3-2666C10 Dual Channel Kit (CMD16GX3M4A2666C10)


----------



## twm.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nelly.*
> 
> Not sure if it helps much, but I did a scout around the web of sticks that have been used with the MPower, all work at spec, I'll keep adding to the list if and when I see more people using different sticks.
> All the Avexir sticks should work with this board, I should expect, regardless if they are the specific MPower ones, or not.
> G.Skill RipjawsZ 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-19200C10 2400MHz Dual Channel Kit (F3-2400C10D-8GZH)
> G.Skill RipJawsZ 32GB (8x4GB) DDR3 PC3-12800C9 1600MHz Quad Channel Kit (F3-12800CL9Q2-32GBZL)
> G.Skill TridentX 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-19200C10 2400MHz Dual Channel Kit (F3-2400C10D-8GTX)
> G.Skill TridentX 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-21300C11 2666MHz Dual Channel Kit (F3-2666C11D-8GTX)
> Kingston HyperX Genesis 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3 PC3- 17000C11 2133MHz Dual Channel Kit (KHX2133C11D3K4/16GX)
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3 PC3-2666C10 Dual Channel Kit (CMD16GX3M4A2666C10)


You can add the Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB (2x4GB) PC3-12800C8 as well.


----------



## llamaboiz

Also add as these are working fine:
G.SKILL Trident X Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 240-Pin SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) F3-2400C10Q-32GTX Quad Channel kit


----------



## SmartBombs

I wasn't aware that this board supported quad memory? I have this board on lock down for my next build! Granted it's about 7 to 9 months out.I am a newegg junkie and have my wish list set up. The more I dig into this site the more I find! as far as ram is concerned, I have been looking for anyone using MSI Z77 MPOWER Optimized DDR3 in general. They say it is optimized, whatever that means?. Was looking for some hard data! Is ram just ram?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmartBombs*
> 
> I wasn't aware that this board supported quad memory? I have this board on lock down for my next build! Granted it's about 7 to 9 months out.I am a newegg junkie and have my wish list set up. The more I dig into this site the more I find! as far as ram is concerned, I have been looking for anyone using MSI Z77 MPOWER Optimized DDR3 in general. They say it is optimized, whatever that means?. Was looking for some hard data! Is ram just ram?


z77 supports dual channel, but you can fill all the slots with a quad channel kit & run dual.
Ram is ram, pretty sure the mpower kit is optimized to match the theme.


----------



## Testier

Does anyone know how well these rams overclock? http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231536


----------



## Scorpion49

Still wondering if anyone else board POST cycles many times before booting. I have an MSI Z77A-GD55 to compare now so I swapped CPU's and matched the same OC and it boots first try while my Mpower cycles power 6 to 10 times before it will finally start up.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Still wondering if anyone else board POST cycles many times before booting. I have an MSI Z77A-GD55 to compare now so I swapped CPU's and matched the same OC and it boots first try while my Mpower cycles power 6 to 10 times before it will finally start up.


My board have boot problems with bad OC I think. IMO


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> My board have boot problems with bad OC I think. IMO


I thought that might be the issue, so I set boot retry to 1 for failed OC, and the same hardware at the same settings works perfectly on the other board. What this does it power on for a second and shut back off before it even begins to POST, several times in a row and then it just POSTs normally after that. It didn't do this until I updated to the most recent BIOS (loaded defaults first).


----------



## twm.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> What this does it power on for a second and shut back off before it even begins to POST, several times in a row and then it just POSTs normally after that. It didn't do this until I updated to the most recent BIOS (loaded defaults first).


Mine done the same thing yesterday, except it only did it one time before entering POST. I didn't updated the bios so the issue might be somewhere else.
I'll be investigating this further when I come home tonight, see if it was a one-time thing or not.

Edit: Posted fine today. I'll keep editing this post if the issue arise again.


----------



## CL3P20

After certain changes are made.. a restart before POST is always warranted...

**A "cycle" of multiple POST before Boot.. is not normal though.


----------



## Sevada88

This motherboard doesn't seem to be very stable judging by the comments in this thread, or am I wrong?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> This motherboard doesn't seem to be very stable judging by the comments in this thread, or am I wrong?


Your seeing reported known issues with BIOS updates.. as "stability"..

I have had no issues at all running RAM speeds at cas9 in excess of 2300mhz thus far.. nor had any issues with 3770k @ ~5.4ghz either. BIOS quirks are just that.. and any time a new board is released there are always kinks and preferences to be worked out with the BIOS rev's afterward.

I am running the stock 17.1 BIOS.. which I believe is one of the oldest. Newest rev's out for testing now are in the 20.x range.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> This motherboard doesn't seem to be very stable judging by the comments in this thread, or am I wrong?


I think you are mistaken.

Mine is proving to be extremely stable. I have the latest beta bios as well.

When over clocking and boot up problems happen its just a bad over clock or BIOS flash and clearing CMOS and getting to stable BIOS settings usually fixes the problem.

Z77 Mpower does have a back up BIOS chip that is easy to get to with a switch in case the first BIOS gets too corrupted over clocking or from a bad flash.


----------



## trigger007

So I finished my MPower build. My first benchmark I run (3dMark 2011) it sounds like to corsair AX850 psu is about to crash and burn. It has this very loud electric buzz when under load and it is the loudest component in my case.

Is it possible that my system uses more power than the AX850 can provide? I have a second gtx 670 on the way but I am now doubting whether the psu will be able to handle SLi.

Specs:
3770K @4.5
Zalman CNPS9900
Z77 MPower
G.skill Ripjaws Z 4x4GB 2400 ram
MSI GTX 670 PE
600T Chassis
AX850 PSU

Cheers!


----------



## twm.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> This motherboard doesn't seem to be very stable judging by the comments in this thread, or am I wrong?


No, this board is rock solid !
Really happy with it, The only issues I had was a setting I did not know how to set properly & a normal behavior that I mistakenly interpreted as a sign of defect.


----------



## llamaboiz

Yea everyone has the bios update flash loop (teething problems cuz its a new mobo), BUT it only happens just after you update, after that its normal boot.


----------



## Blacksetter

Finally have some time to start my build. And yes, that's a 2500K under the Raystorm...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> This motherboard doesn't seem to be very stable judging by the comments in this thread, or am I wrong?


Yeah, don;t take my comment as anything to do with stability. I think I fat fingered something in the BIOS causing it to do what its doing, it is super stable with my OC. I was actually able to get a better OC at a lower voltage than the Asus board I had my CPU in previously so I'm very happy with the performance. The power cycling I'm talking about happens much faster than it does if you have a bad overclock and it resets itself.


----------



## endy0430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmartBombs*
> 
> I wasn't aware that this board supported quad memory? I have this board on lock down for my next build! Granted it's about 7 to 9 months out.I am a newegg junkie and have my wish list set up. The more I dig into this site the more I find! as far as ram is concerned, I have been looking for anyone using MSI Z77 MPOWER Optimized DDR3 in general. They say it is optimized, whatever that means?. Was looking for some hard data! Is ram just ram?


I ordered the MSI memory and should be here tomorrow I will follow up with the performance. I will be building my system on Friday.


----------



## Nelly.

Can anyone get speedstep working? My multi won't drop to x16, I've used BIOS 17.3, and also the new beta H:45

*EDIT:* I have emailed MSI, will see what they say about it, hopefully fixed within the next bios update hopefully...


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nelly.*
> 
> Can anyone get speedstep working? My multi won't drop to x16, I've used BIOS 17.3, and also the new beta H:45
> *EDIT:* I have emailed MSI, will see what they say about it, hopefully fixed within the next bios update hopefully...


It seems like the same thing with my OC. On stock, the freq did drop but moves a lot. Ahh well, not a huge deal......IMO


----------



## Lorn Blaze

I just ordered the MSI memory also. Should be here Saturday or Monday.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freedom Seeker*
> 
> I just ordered the MSI memory also. Should be here Saturday or Monday.


How does the OCing on the MSI rams compare to samsung 30nm? Or does anyone have actual OCing experience with them?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> How does the OCing on the MSI rams compare to samsung 30nm? Or does anyone have actual OCing experience with them?


Which MSI RAM is this that you're talking about?


----------



## Genzel

Assuming color themed averix.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> Assuming color themed averix.


Yes, that.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Yes, that.


Oh. It overclocks like crap to be honest, get the one rated at the speed you want, don't buy 1600 thinking you can even get to 1866. There is a reason why its cheaper than the similar kits from other brands while having cool lights and heatsink.







(Not hating, I have some. Its bottom barrel RAM though with a cool heat spreader.)


----------



## llamaboiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nelly.*
> 
> ...and also the new beta H:45...


link?


----------



## hak8or

Hello everyone!

I just got the Mpower Z77 board, and I am currently looking at water cooling for it. I have an aging Q6600 system, meaning a LGA 775 mounting style. I got into water cooling a long time ago and got myself an Apooge GT for LGA 775 and it has worked well for me over these years, but now that I am jumping not only to a much faster processor (yey!) but as well as changing from LGA 775 to 1155. I am not to eager to get a new water block considering my current one is doing so well, so I was searching online at the mounting holes but did not find much information.

In short, does this motherboard have mounting holes which can be used with a LGA 775 block? If not, then any suggestions for a conversion kit thing so I can mount my Apooge GT onto 1155? There are brackets for the Apogee GT for 1366, so does the motherboard possibly have any holes meant for 1366 mounting?

Cannot wait to join the club!


----------



## SonDa5

*FIRST OFF CONGRATS ON WINNING IT!!!!!*

Lucky dog!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hak8or*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> I just got the Mpower Z77 board, and I am currently looking at water cooling for it. I have an aging Q6600 system, meaning a LGA 775 mounting style. I got into water cooling a long time ago and got myself an Apooge GT for LGA 775 and it has worked well for me over these years, but now that I am jumping not only to a much faster processor (yey!) but as well as changing from LGA 775 to 1155. I am not to eager to get a new water block considering my current one is doing so well, so I was searching online at the mounting holes but did not find much information.
> In short, does this motherboard have mounting holes which can be used with a LGA 775 block? If not, then any suggestions for a conversion kit thing so I can mount my Apooge GT onto 1155? There are brackets for the Apogee GT for 1366, so does the motherboard possibly have any holes meant for 1366 mounting?


LGA 1155 has different hole spacing than LGA 775 so it will not work.

I think the Swiftech Apogee GT 1366 adapter plate could be modded to work though.

Here is what I would do.

1. You will need a good S1155 back plate. I am using a EK-LGA115X TRUE Backplate with my Mpower and it works well with my DT SNIPER water block. I highly recommend it

2. You will need the Swiftech Apogee GT LGA1366 Bracket AP-GT-CI7 part.

Once you get the parts take Swiftech Apogee GT LGA1366 Bracket AP-GT-CI7 part and place the EK-LGA115X directly on the center of it. Make sure it is dead center. You will see where the S1155 holes need to go. Take a marker and mark you holes for S1155 offset spacing from the S1366 holes and then carefully drill some new holes. Take your time and don't bend or ruin anything. Not sure if you will have enough room for 2 separate holes or make 1 large elongated hole that could be used for S1366 or S1155.

S1366 hole spacing is 80mm and S1155 is 75mm.

Can be bought below.

http://www.swiftech.com/apogeegthold-downplateforintelcorei7lga1366.aspx

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/price/12960/ex-blc-905/Ek_TRUE_Backplate_EK-LGA115x_True_Backplate_EK-LGA115x_TRUE_Backplate.html

For mounting hardware I would go with some M4 screw.

I set my mount screws up like this.



You can use some springs,washers, and nuts (M4 to match bolt) to tighten it down. I like to use non conductive rubber washers as well against the MB for protection and a little flex.

Some food for thought. Good luck.


----------



## Nelly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nelly.*
> 
> Can anyone get speedstep working? My multi won't drop to x16, I've used BIOS 17.3, and also the new beta H:45
> *EDIT:* I have emailed MSI, will see what they say about it, hopefully fixed within the next bios update hopefully...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> It seems like the same thing with my OC. On stock, the freq did drop but moves a lot. Ahh well, not a huge deal......IMO
Click to expand...

Well I found out what was causing speedstep to appear not workiing...

CPU-Z 1.61.7 beta!, I just used official CPU-Z 161.3 and it's working fine.


----------



## Lorn Blaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Oh. It overclocks like crap to be honest, get the one rated at the speed you want, don't buy 1600 thinking you can even get to 1866. There is a reason why its cheaper than the similar kits from other brands while having cool lights and heatsink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Not hating, I have some. Its bottom barrel RAM though with a cool heat spreader.)


Well thats just great! I just ordered the AVEXIR MSI MPOWER Optimized RAM!







I knew I should of went with the CORSAIR Dominator Platinums!


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freedom Seeker*
> 
> Well thats just great! I just ordered the AVEXIR MSI MPOWER Optimized RAM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I should of went with the CORSAIR Dominator Platinums!


Well i would at least try it - memory clocking is different from setup to setup - since some CPUs have strong IMCs and others have weak ones. definitely try it out and let us know







This is the case with CPU clocking as well - the IB CPUs are not all "cut from the same cloth"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nelly.*
> 
> Well I found out what was causing speedstep to appear not workiing...
> CPU-Z 1.61.7 beta!, I just used official CPU-Z 161.3 and it's working fine.


LOL - how many times over the past ___ years has that happened to me - software versions and software interfering with another piece of software.


----------



## Lorn Blaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> Well i would at least try it - memory clocking is different from setup to setup - since some CPUs have strong IMCs and others have weak ones. definitely try it out and let us know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the case with CPU clocking as well - the IB CPUs are not all "cut from the same cloth"


Yeah, I'll ride it out with the Avexir's and see how they perform.


----------



## CL3P20

*17.4b BIOS has much more memory stability* when adjusting/setting timings manually.. was able to get down to 9-11-11-17-5-94 on my HCH9 last night.. around a 5sec improvement in 32mil Pi time at 4ghz.

**Using 17.1 BIOS [previously] - above timings were not possible ; No other voltage adjustments made, vDIM set @ 1.71v = 1.73v Real [measured with DMM].

pic to show positive offset with vDIMM settings [BIOS -> Real]



my Mpowers home



I also noticed I get more stability when pushing IMC and memory on this mobo; by leaving SA voltage and PLL to 'Auto'


----------



## SonDa5

I just got done doing my first 27 hour Prime95 v27.7 with AVX long FFTs (hot selection).

Ambient temps ranged from low 20C to high 27C.
[email protected] 1.15v.


This MB is awesome but it would be even more awesome if the Virtu MVP software worked.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llamaboiz*
> 
> link?


E7751IMS.H44 → *E7751IMS.H45*

Changelog:
- Add the solution When you plug DVDROM as SATA 1 and plug SATA HDD as SATA 2 then system cannot Enter windows 7 Legacy OS after system restart from E7751IMS.H43.
- Remove solution Fix it cannot finish Windows 7/8 UEFI Installation When you set the bios boot sequence to SATA HDD as 1st Boot and DVD ROM as 2nd boot and save and exit, then Press F11 to select UEFI DVD to Install.
- Add some Multi-Lauguage about fastboot.
- Change "Boot option filter" to "UEFI and Legacy" when Win7 mode.
- Fix it cannot enter UEFI Windows after restart OS when set admin Password.
- Fine tune advanced timing(TWRDRDD) for memory frequency >= 2600Mhz.

http://www.mediafire.com/?a5oe7wl6fm334wg


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> E7751IMS.H44 → *E7751IMS.H45*
> Changelog:
> - Not available
> http://www.mediafire.com/?a5oe7wl6fm334wg


Thanks. I just updated to it and so far its working fine.

In my CPU-Z BIOS information it states it is "Version V17.4B5"

Good to see some work on the memory over clocking. I will try some memory over clocking when I get some time. I had just about given up on my memory for over clocking hope this helps.


----------



## hak8or

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> *FIRST OFF CONGRATS ON WINNING IT!!!!!*
> Lucky dog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LGA 1155 has different hole spacing than LGA 775 so it will not work.
> 
> You can use some springs,washers, and nuts (M4 to match bolt) to tighten it down. I like to use non conductive rubber washers as well against the MB for protection and a little flex.
> Some food for thought. Good luck.


Thanks, first time I ever won anything this awesome.







I was thinking of doing something like this anyways, but was worried about if the mount adapter was long enough to reach the 1155 holes. Also, hopefully this is not getting too off topic, but is the paste used between the IHS and die still as bad as was claimed when the I5-3570k was released? De capping the processor would be pretty awesome, but still risky. Now, to get a processor and ram.









The rubber washers you used is a really good idea, I would be terrified of putting metal nuts and washers against the PCB since I assume that after a while vibrations would cause the nuts and washers to "dig" into the board and eventually short out a few traces. And thanks for the picture and detailed response, rep for you!


----------



## Nelly.

First go in bios settings I tried, and I'm suprised... it's looking good so far







need to prime, this is using the latest H:45 Beta Bios from yesterday.

Will update this when I've checked voltages with multimeter. Settings to add, but LLC was set to 100% and it works damn well with this MSI board, makes a change lol.









Look at the difference compared to my old MSI Z68 GD65 (G3) lol


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> Well i would at least try it - memory clocking is different from setup to setup - since some CPUs have strong IMCs and others have weak ones. definitely try it out and let us know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the case with CPU clocking as well - the IB CPUs are not all "cut from the same cloth"
> LOL - how many times over the past ___ years has that happened to me - software versions and software interfering with another piece of software.


The Avexir memory has clocked poorly on every review since it came out, runs great at XMP though still slower than most other offerings. Nothing to do with the platform, these are the same sticks as reviewed here with a different heat spreader. I don't care much, I think it looks cool and there is realistically little difference in real world use.


----------



## SmartBombs

Sweet! Tried looking for some info on there website, but it is the most barebones site have seen in awhile lol. I wanted to know if it was really worth spending the extra 50 or so bucks than just going with Gskill. This is a great site, I am glad I joined. There is so much info here and I am all about research.


----------



## feederman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> *FIRST OFF CONGRATS ON WINNING IT!!!!!*
> Lucky dog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LGA 1155 has different hole spacing than LGA 775 so it will not work.
> I think the Swiftech Apogee GT 1366 adapter plate could be modded to work though.
> Here is what I would do.
> 1. You will need a good S1155 back plate. I am using a EK-LGA115X TRUE Backplate with my Mpower and it works well with my DT SNIPER water block. I highly recommend it
> 2. You will need the Swiftech Apogee GT LGA1366 Bracket AP-GT-CI7 part.
> Once you get the parts take Swiftech Apogee GT LGA1366 Bracket AP-GT-CI7 part and place the EK-LGA115X directly on the center of it. Make sure it is dead center. You will see where the S1155 holes need to go. Take a marker and mark you holes for S1155 offset spacing from the S1366 holes and then carefully drill some new holes. Take your time and don't bend or ruin anything. Not sure if you will have enough room for 2 separate holes or make 1 large elongated hole that could be used for S1366 or S1155.
> S1366 hole spacing is 80mm and S1155 is 75mm.
> Can be bought below.
> http://www.swiftech.com/apogeegthold-downplateforintelcorei7lga1366.aspx
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/price/12960/ex-blc-905/Ek_TRUE_Backplate_EK-LGA115x_True_Backplate_EK-LGA115x_TRUE_Backplate.html
> For mounting hardware I would go with some M4 screw.
> I set my mount screws up like this.
> 
> You can use some springs,washers, and nuts (M4 to match bolt) to tighten it down. I like to use non conductive rubber washers as well against the MB for protection and a little flex.
> Some food for thought. Good luck.


Hi i use XSPC 240 Raystorm for water cooling and it fit well ..sorry bad camera.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1313977/msi-z77-mpower-ic-breakdown-fancy-chart
> 
> finally












you could put this in the OP if you wanted.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feederman*
> 
> Hi i use XSPC 240 Raystorm for water cooling and it fit well ..sorry bad camera.


Nice.

Is that a de-lidded IB you are running?


----------



## delvyn13

Double post.


----------



## delvyn13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> I just got done doing my first 27 hour Prime95 v27.7 with AVX long FFTs (hot selection).
> Ambient temps ranged from low 20C to high 27C.
> [email protected] 1.15v.
> 
> This MB is awesome but it would be even more awesome if the Virtu MVP software worked.


How do u get those clock speed at those voltages?? I could not get them running at 4.5ghz under 1.3volts. Me just have this target of my cpu. Care to share.. Me still quite new to OC.. Thanks.


----------



## Scorpion49

So I've figured out my power cycling, it has to do with PCI-E 3.0. I threw in a GTX 470 last night to test it out after cleaning and re-applying TIM, and it didn't do it at all. As soon as I put the GTX 680 back in it started cycling again. I manually disabled 3.0 in the BIOS and now it starts right up. I'm wondering if its the card or the board.


----------



## feederman

Quote:


> Is that a de-lidded IB you are running?


Yes. Exactly.


----------



## liljoey112

Does this board have a PCI switch to turn on and off


----------



## Testier

If the heatsink of the power phases feel hot, anything to worry about?

Also, I let the DRAM voltage runs around 1.67ish for a short while. No probems? Just a short while.


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> If the heatsink of the power phases feel hot, anything to worry about?
> Also, I let the DRAM voltage runs around 1.67ish for a short while. No probems? Just a short while.


shouldn't be anything to worry about - They were designed to do the job with little air flow over them ( why there is so much surface area on them) . Use in water cooled systems was taken into account for that design. I would say you are just fine


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> shouldn't be anything to worry about - They were designed to do the job with little air flow over them ( why there is so much surface area on them) . Use in water cooled systems was taken into account for that design. I would say you are just fine


thanks


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> thanks


No problem - at the end of the day its all personal preference as every setup is going to be different from user to user. With that said if you get some low noise/RPM fan to blow over it, it will help keep it cool if that satisfies your need to keep everything cooled down


----------



## Testier

Also, I dont think I get an option higher than 2133mhz memory on this board. It is limited to 2133mhz? I do have a 2500k, so.... could that be the problem?


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Also, I dont think I get an option higher than 2133mhz memory on this board. It is limited to 2133mhz? I do have a 2500k, so.... could that be the pro
> blem?


IB has stronger memory IMC than SB so I think that your are hitting the wall of your SB CPU.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delvyn13*
> 
> How do u get those clock speed at those voltages?? I could not get them running at 4.5ghz under 1.3volts. Me just have this target of my cpu. Care to share.. Me still quite new to OC.. Thanks.


What cpu do do you have?


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Also, I dont think I get an option higher than 2133mhz memory on this board. It is limited to 2133mhz? I do have a 2500k, so.... could that be the problem?


yeah the the IMC options for speeds/dividers are topped out at 2133 , as that is a SB processor - many more options are available with the IB IMC


----------



## delvyn13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> What cpu do do you have?


i5-3570k running at 4.5ghz, however the voltages are 1.36v..


----------



## Testier

I am ok. I am pretty happy with my 7-8-8-24-2T 1.5v 1600mhz ram's OC. I going to run it at 9-10-10-27-2T. Let see if it is stable. NVM, unstable, going back to 9-11-10-27-2T. OCing ram is fun but complicated.


----------



## Roikyou

So is LLC an option yet in any bios for this board?


----------



## CL3P20

You can set LLC effectively by using the CPU droop offset control.


----------



## Roikyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> You can set LLC effectively by using the CPU droop offset control.


Not familiar with that setting in this bios, whats the laymen term for that setting?

Edit: Found the setting in the hybrid digital power. I'll have to mess with this a little. Thanks again.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> You can set LLC effectively by using the CPU droop offset control.
> 
> 
> 
> Not familiar with that setting in this bios, whats the laymen term for that setting?
> 
> Edit: Found the setting in the hybrid digital power. I'll have to mess with this a little. Thanks again.
Click to expand...









** ~75% and CPU Switching Freq - set to 1.5x will do fine for 35xx/37xx CPU's with HT on around 4.5ghz+ ... Mine needed droop @ 100% to go above 4.6ghz on air stable. When I run -0c I bump Switching Freq to 2x for vcore higher than +1.5v


----------



## Roikyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** ~75% and CPU Switching Freq - set to 1.5x will do fine for 35xx/37xx CPU's with HT on around 4.5ghz+ ... Mine needed droop @ 100% to go above 4.6ghz on air stable. When I run -0c I bump Switching Freq to 2x for vcore higher than +1.5v


Running 4.5ghz right now with 1.27v with 3770k on water with HT runs up to 71c when running prime 95. Will try vdroop at 75% and CPU switching to 1.5x, see how it runs. Running PLL at 1.8, going to try to get that down to 1.5 also, see if I can get it running a little cooler. Running XSPC Raystorm with RX360 and Rx240.


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Anyone care to start a friendly "bench off" with super pi 1&32m and something else? air/water


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Has anyone tested tri-fire with this board? Looks like it would work really well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> You can set LLC effectively by using the CPU droop offset control.


Does that still make the vcore climb under load like with their P55 and P67 boards? I know that with my P55-GD65 vcore would climb a fair bit more than cpu-z would report according to my DMM. Has MSI finally fixed that? I also remember a really high vdroop when not using that option, so there was no inbetween.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> Anyone care to start a friendly "bench off" with super pi 1&32m and something else? air/water


 Shall we use a CPU cap? or leave it open to cooling preference only?

4ghz 32mil should be good fun for everyone.

**From what I have seen.. vcore does not climb under load with the droop functions enabled. I set 1.60v and get 1.608v under load


----------



## nagle3092

Anyone running windows 8 with this board? For some reason my multi is stuck at 45 and it wont downclock, running the latest bios release.


----------



## Nelly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Anyone running windows 8 with this board? For some reason my multi is stuck at 45 and it wont downclock, running the latest bios release.


What version of CPU-Z are you using?

If it's a beta - download the official CPU-Z it's version 1.61.3 and should downclocking, their is a bug in any of the latest betas, I had the same problem using Windows 7 64bit.

I have not tried the latest 1.61.8 Beta, so it maybe fixed with that version.


----------



## ktf

Does anyone use a Noctua D14 as CPU cooler on this board ? I am using it with the supplied 2 fans, connected through the supplied Y cable to the CPU cooler socket on the mainboard. The problem is that I have no fan speed control. I tried using BIOS, ControlCenter (both temperature and rough CPU fan speed) and it still stays at full throttle. Should I put the fan in different sockets ? (one if the CPU cooler socket and one in a case socket )


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Shall we use a CPU cap? or leave it open to cooling preference only?
> 
> 4ghz 32mil should be good fun for everyone.
> 
> **From what I have seen.. vcore does not climb under load with the droop functions enabled. I set 1.60v and get 1.608v under load


yes- 4GHz cap is good for everyone to try. I will be starting here today, still trying to tweak multiple OS installs on seprate rive
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktf*
> 
> Does anyone use a Noctua D14 as CPU cooler on this board ? I am using it with the supplied 2 fans, connected through the supplied Y cable to the CPU cooler socket on the mainboard. The problem is that I have no fan speed control. I tried using BIOS, ControlCenter (both temperature and rough CPU fan speed) and it still stays at full throttle. Should I put the fan in different sockets ? (one if the CPU cooler socket and one in a case socket )


Do try to put the fans on other channels - also is you BIOS updated to the latest?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Shall we use a CPU cap? or leave it open to cooling preference only?
> 
> 4ghz 32mil should be good fun for everyone.
> 
> **From what I have seen.. vcore does not climb under load with the droop functions enabled. I set 1.60v and get 1.608v under load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes- 4GHz cap is good for everyone to try. I will be starting here today, still trying to tweak multiple OS installs on seprate rive
Click to expand...

 Here is my last run at 4ghz cap.. entered in the 32mil efficiency thread here on OCN  Still need to re-run with faster RAM. This was highest stable speed with tight subtimings.

7m 54s 32mil Pi



Should be closer to 7m49s with proper run [on these rams] I think.


----------



## nagle3092

So it seems Bios A is completely corrupted and I cant get it working properly again. I was stress testing a OC in windows went to manually reboot and it locked up at A2, if I let it sit for a couple minutes it eventually will go into the bios screen if I hit delete but it wont boot windows it just reboots and sits at A2. I tried to clear cmos, reflash the latest bios, reflash an older bios but it still continues to behave strangely no matter what bios version is on there or what settings are used. Bios 2 runs perfectly fine though, its a little concerning though because I wasnt in the bios when this happened I was just restarting windows, now a month or so into owning the board I'm down a chip.


----------



## FtW 420

Here's a pi 32m I ran for the 4Ghz efficiency thread, was trying higher frequency but at 2737Mhz memory couldn't match the time I had posted already at 2600Mhz.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> E7751IMS.H44 → *E7751IMS.H45*
> 
> Changelog:
> - Add the solution When you plug DVDROM as SATA 1 and plug SATA HDD as SATA 2 then system cannot Enter windows 7 Legacy OS after system restart from E7751IMS.H43.
> - Remove solution Fix it cannot finish Windows 7/8 UEFI Installation When you set the bios boot sequence to SATA HDD as 1st Boot and DVD ROM as 2nd boot and save and exit, then Press F11 to select UEFI DVD to Install.
> - Add some Multi-Lauguage about fastboot.
> - Change "Boot option filter" to "UEFI and Legacy" when Win7 mode.
> - Fix it cannot enter UEFI Windows after restart OS when set admin Password.
> - Fine tune advanced timing(TWRDRDD) for memory frequency >= 2600Mhz.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?a5oe7wl6fm334wg


Changelog has been added to .H45


----------



## Testier

Is there any way of going higher than 2133mhz(ram speed) on sandy bridge?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Is there any way of going higher than 2133mhz(ram speed) on sandy bridge?


 Yeah.. bclk.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Yeah.. bclk.


Yup, 2300 would be about the limit if it even gets that far.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Yup, 2300 would be about the limit if it even gets that far.


Anything besides BLCK?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Anything besides BLCK?


Not for sandy. Updating the bios can open up more memory dividers for ivy, but it does take an ivy bridge to POST using the higher dividers, don't think any sandy has ever booted 2400Mhz memory.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Not for sandy. Updating the bios can open up more memory dividers for ivy, but it does take an ivy bridge to POST using the higher dividers, don't think any sandy has ever booted 2400Mhz memory.


Well, I am testing 102.5 BLCK ratio now just on CPU with 43 ratio(I want a 4.4ghz OC), while on 1600mhz ram divider. I might get the it to 2200ishmhz. 2400mhz is basically impossible through pure blck with 2133mhz. IMO I think. Is there particular BLCK stability tester?


----------



## Testier

So a BLCK around 103.5 with 2133mhz ram divider would get me around 2200mhz.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> So a BLCK around 103.5 with 2133mhz ram divider would get me around 2200mhz.


Yup.. i run PCH 1.066v for that bclk daily on Gene-Z and my 2600k. Didnt find much improvements in going faster.. and latency is already ~41.5ns which is pretty tight for daily/air user in my book


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Anything besides BLCK?


No :/

Though I sure could have used a bunch of pixie dust to change it to an IB


----------



## endy0430

Hey guys so I finally got around to setting up my system and so far I love it. I have the Mpower board with a I7-3770k, 16gb of the msi memory and the msi gtx 660 ti oc card. I have never oc before so I wanted some advice should I use the oc genie for my first time. If so what are the steps just turn system off and hit oc genie button once and start system. Also what are some of the programs I should get to be checking system.
Thanks


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Yup.. i run PCH 1.066v for that bclk daily on Gene-Z and my 2600k. Didnt find much improvements in going faster.. and latency is already ~41.5ns which is pretty tight for daily/air user in my book


Well, my attempt to boot into window with 2400mhz failed. LOL. Wasn't expecting it to be successful either way. BLCK is simply too high. Well, I can at least boot in with 2200mhz. I think

What is the board that can do the highest BLCK? I am curious. OC formula?


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Well, my attempt to boot into window with 2400mhz failed. LOL. Wasn't expecting it to be successful either way. BLCK is simply too high. Well, I can at least boot in with 2200mhz. I think
> What is the board that can do the highest BLCK? I am curious. OC formula?


What you are getting is almost the limit with conventional methods for a daily PC - you won't get a great bump going from mobo A to B. Into heavier duty cooling and benching is the only next step to increase performance for SB and Z77 and a single stage phase unit will cost you at least $850ish for a decent one. You can only push so far and to run 2400 with your setup I can say confidently that its not meant to be - high clocks mean squat if the performance is not there - what you need to do now is tweak your memory at a stable speed - 2133 + (what ever your IMC can do long term ) and tighten it up with the timings and sub-timings.... you want to DL AIDA64 Extreme Edition and work on the memory test to improve your your read and latency scores ( ones you can see and use from the free version







)


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> What you are getting is almost the limit with conventional methods for a daily PC - you won't get a great bump going from mobo A to B. Into heavier duty cooling and benching is the only next step to increase performance for SB and Z77 and a single stage phase unit will cost you at least $850ish for a decent one. You can only push so far and to run 2400 with your setup I can say confidently that its not meant to be - high clocks mean squat if the performance is not there - what you need to do now is tweak your memory at a stable speed - 2133 + (what ever your IMC can do long term ) and tighten it up with the timings and sub-timings.... you want to DL AIDA64 Extreme Edition and work on the memory test to improve your your read and latency scores ( ones you can see and use from the free version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thanks. I am just curious, what the board that can handle the highest BLCK?


----------



## nagle3092

Finally fixed my bios 1 issue, not sure why the Bios and ME flashed worked over just a standard flash but I'll take it. Here are some pics of my current setup for now, I got 2 Accelero twin turbo 2s arriving tomorrow that I got for $70 so all together I spent $390 on 2 GTX 660's and 2 Accelero TT2's.


----------



## Testier

^What is that fan on the CPU cooler?


----------



## nagle3092

Corsair SP120 quiet edition


----------



## nagle3092

For good measure a comparison between my 660s and the 670 I had.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/4484079/3dm11/4412391


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> For good measure a comparison between my 660s and the 670 I had.
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/4484079/3dm11/4412391


Whats with the weird core clock on GPUs and 0ghz on the cpu on the second run?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Whats with the weird core clock on GPUs and 0ghz on the cpu on the second run?


I have no idea, Im thinking just a bug maybe. It wouldnt show any of the correct clocks for the gpu or my ram speed.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> I have no idea, Im thinking just a bug maybe. It wouldnt show any of the correct clocks for the gpu or my ram speed.


What clock did you get the 670 to?

As a question, would running with internal PLL OV and ram voltage around 1.55v be ok for everyday use for 1.5 year+?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> What clock did you get the 670 to?
> As a question, would running with internal PLL OV and ram voltage around 1.55v be ok for everyday use for 1.5 year+?


1402 benchable http://www.overclock.net/t/1275020/gigabyte-gtx-670-oc-windforce-thread-post-your-scores-and-overclocks/40_20#post_18037336


Thats when I still was using my 2500K though. I had a really nice clocker but when I was able to jump on 2 GTX 660s for $320 I got them and returned the 670.

As for internal PLL OV and the ram voltage yeah that would be fine.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> 1402 benchable http://www.overclock.net/t/1275020/gigabyte-gtx-670-oc-windforce-thread-post-your-scores-and-overclocks/40_20#post_18037336
> 
> Thats when I still was using my 2500K though. I had a really nice clocker but when I was able to jump on 2 GTX 660s for $320 I got them and returned the 670.
> As for internal PLL OV and the ram voltage yeah that would be fine.


Yeah, I would be running around 1325-1.4v with a SB, which is not too much.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> What you are getting is almost the limit with conventional methods for a daily PC - you won't get a great bump going from mobo A to B. Into heavier duty cooling and benching is the only next step to increase performance for SB and Z77 and a single stage phase unit will cost you at least $850ish for a decent one. You can only push so far and to run 2400 with your setup I can say confidently that its not meant to be - high clocks mean squat if the performance is not there - what you need to do now is tweak your memory at a stable speed - 2133 + (what ever your IMC can do long term ) and tighten it up with the timings and sub-timings.... you want to DL AIDA64 Extreme Edition and work on the memory test to improve your your read and latency scores ( ones you can see and use from the free version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I am just curious, what the board that can handle the highest BLCK?
Click to expand...

 not board... what chip









the chipset is not limitation.. architecture is. Most extreme users would be very happy to have a SB that could touch the plus side of 105bclk stable...Mine will run 104.7 but has low clock limit of ~5.2ghz anyway.. so


----------



## gubbin

First time poster here









Let me start by saying my purchase of this board was heavily based on the reviews found here so a big thanks for all the research, pics and stats.

I've been running bone stock for about 4 days with no problems so I decided to try my hand at some mild overclocking. Let me preface this by saying I haven't overclocked anything since a TBird back in 2000. I ran my previous rig (intel 860) stock since I purchased it new a few years ago. I'm not going for any record breaking OC's here. My goal is a modest overclock somewhere @ 4.2.

I started off by trying out the OCGenie button but couldn't get it pass the inital BIOS screen. I then proceeded to spend all day digging through IB OC guides and such and narrowed the problem down to Memory timings related to my Corsair RAM. I couldn't get the XMP profile to Post either. I ended up manually entering OC settings and wanted to get the experts here to check my settings to see if it looks ok.

A few of the questions I have are:

1. The RAM is specified at 1.5V. I couldn't manually force 1.5V. It would only let me go right below or just right beyond at 1.5055V Is this a big deal? When I had it on auto it was setting it somewhere in the1.65V range.

2. On my previous motherboard there were only 4 settings for the RAM timings.. I was a bit overwhelmed by extra options there..I plugged in the ones I recognized based on the manufactures specs and left the other's on auto. I haven't had any issues yet. Should I worry about the extra options here?

3. I tried the Core Voltage setting on Auto first and my temps where 3-5 C higher, I then set it to 1.1500 and ended up with the temps posted. What's a good goal for this voltage?

4. I noticed some talk about the Vdroop setting but I left that alone, I'm not trying to break the record books here so is this a setting I need to worry about?

    

System Specs
MSI Z77 Mpower
I7 3770K With Corsair H100
16GB Corsair Dominator Platnium 1866
GIGABYTE GTX 670 Windforce
Seasonic X650 Gold PSU
Crucial 256 M4 SSD
WD Black 1TB
Fractal Design Arc Midi Case


----------



## CL3P20

Welcome to OCN!

Looks like your off to the right start!!









I'll see if I can be brief:

1. - .05v over is not a bid deal... you can run 1.55v without worry of hardware damage or failure. Heat is a killer of RAM.. 1.65v doesnt even make a heatspreader warm to the touch usually unless your loading all 8-16GB's for MemTest.

2. - Things to try to improve system response and RAM latency:

Command Rate = 1

tWR = 12 or lower if stable

tWCL = 7

tRFC = ~100-130 for most single and double sided RAM IC's is fine.. and will cut latency some

**You may need to raise vcc I/O voltage to ~1.07 or so when you start tightening latency and raising RAM speeds closer to +2200mhz

3. - If you dont need to adjust more power settings to remain stable -> Then DONT ! Use them when needed only! You will only generate more heat from the power phases when you start raising vdroop tolerance and frequency switching.


----------



## Testier

^so command rate 2 is bad? Which is mostly what I'm using, i think.


----------



## Genzel

It's not bad but 1t is better. You should be able to get it at that speed with your ram. You probably won't notice the difference unless benching. Same with half of what you're doing honestly.

Edit..Sorry Testier. Read your post and thought it was gubbin. Guide explaining memory timing.


----------



## Genzel

Board arrived unscathed. Looking forward to messing with it this weekend.


----------



## TheGoat Eater

I have been working on my 32m tweaking and so far I am gaining a second or so but a few off pace from CL3P20 and FTW. I am a 3D guy and I am a brute force guy, I will make it go fast - without fear of damage lol... very few dead things I have had so I must do something right


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> I have been working on my 32m tweaking and so far I am gaining a second or so but a few off pace from CL3P20 and FTW. I am a 3D guy and I am a brute force guy, I will make it go fast - without fear of damage lol... very few dead things I have had so I must do something right


 A real "if it dont fit force it" kind of a guy







. I dig it. If the hardware does not respond to more volts.. then it responds more cold first!! .. And if not.. its "bad" hardware.. and gets sold. I use the "Scare it with solder" style myself.


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> A real "if it dont fit force it" kind of a guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I dig it. If the hardware does not respond to more volts.. then it responds more cold first!! .. And if not.. its "bad" hardware.. and gets sold. I use the "Scare it with solder" style myself.


My volts are HigH and my timings are LoW... LOL.. Selling, funny you say that - I dare you to search for all my sales and sales threads LOL - I look back and I shudder to tally up everything LOL


----------



## Testier

I wished I have gone with a 2700k or a 3770k instead my 2500k. It is no fun. LOL IMO


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> A real "if it dont fit force it" kind of a guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I dig it. If the hardware does not respond to more volts.. then it responds more cold first!! .. And if not.. its "bad" hardware.. and gets sold. I use the "Scare it with solder" style myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My volts are HigH and my timings are LoW... LOL.. Selling, funny you say that - I dare you to search for all my sales and sales threads LOL - I look back and I shudder to tally up everything LOL
Click to expand...

 I know.. I bought a thermo and some K probes off of one of them a while back.


----------



## Blatsz32

I have been reading this thread religiously since I found it a few days ago and I am very interested in getting this motherboard. I am not much of an overclocker and besides my 3570k has peaked at 4.7 stable for 10hours prime95, so I won't be doing any major overclocking. What i'd like to ask this community is, how is the gaming performance? I'll be mostly gaming so the answer is very important to me. I've tried finding some reviews and statistics but really haven't found anything i'd like to believe due to the variance in reviewers. So I'd like to get opinions from those that use the board.

I'll be switching to MSI due to me terrible experience with gigabyte ( 6 store returns in one day for a board that worked 99fxa-ud7) and currently Asus ( 2 Sabertooth, one was my fault, failed PCI so no sli, and 2 CUII gpus that DOAd in 5 months of purchase)..I'm hoping that MSI will treat me well with this board. from wht I've been reading everyone is happy with the quality and the over all functionality.

One of my concerns though is the lack of "offset" voltage control. From my experience with my current board, the accuracy isn't always right..as in: if I set it to 1.28v, under load it will reach up to 1.30v. Now, I am not a pro so my understanding of how it all works is limited and to be honest I have no idea what the benefits of having the offset setting is.

I will probablly be picking up this board on friday morning unless someone tells me that this isn't the best for gaming, then I'll have to hit the drawing board again. I am torn between this board and the Asrock Extreme6..most likely will be getting this one though.


----------



## llamaboiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> ...What i'd like to ask this community is, how is the gaming performance? I'll be mostly gaming so the answer is very important to me...


I'm sure you know, the gaming performance is based on the 'whole' computer and not just a motherboard, crappy cpu/crappy ram/crappy vidcard in ANY motherboard will give you crappy gaming~

For me my main purpose was gaming, i7 3770k/32gb 2400 ram (only 16 is recognized by win7 thou







)/msi gtx660ti PE/240gb ssd = i run borderlands 2 4xaa/8xaf everything at highest setting AND~ its freaking awesome, ZERO slowdowns. TF2 is awesome 150fps in 32ppl sever 2fort on the middle of the bridge, D3 on that a3 bridge run NO STUTTERS AT ALL... A computer is the sum of its parts.


----------



## gubbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> I have been reading this thread religiously since I found it a few days ago and I am very interested in getting this motherboard. I am not much of an overclocker and besides my 3570k has peaked at 4.7 stable for 10hours prime95, so I won't be doing any major overclocking. What i'd like to ask this community is, how is the gaming performance? I'll be mostly gaming so the answer is very important to me. I've tried finding some reviews and statistics but really haven't found anything i'd like to believe due to the variance in reviewers. So I'd like to get opinions from those that use the board.
> I'll be switching to MSI due to me terrible experience with gigabyte ( 6 store returns in one day for a board that worked 99fxa-ud7) and currently Asus ( 2 Sabertooth, one was my fault, failed PCI so no sli, and 2 CUII gpus that DOAd in 5 months of purchase)..I'm hoping that MSI will treat me well with this board. from wht I've been reading everyone is happy with the quality and the over all functionality.
> One of my concerns though is the lack of "offset" voltage control. From my experience with my current board, the accuracy isn't always right..as in: if I set it to 1.28v, under load it will reach up to 1.30v. Now, I am not a pro so my understanding of how it all works is limited and to be honest I have no idea what the benefits of having the offset setting is.
> I will probablly be picking up this board on friday morning unless someone tells me that this isn't the best for gaming, then I'll have to hit the drawing board again. I am torn between this board and the Asrock Extreme6..most likely will be getting this one though.


I may not be the best to answer this but depending on what else you're putting in, it should run great. I run Diablo3, Skyrim, GTA IV ( with HD mods), Borderlands 2 and many others on full settings without any probllems.


----------



## Testier

Personally, I feel this is more of an OC board than a gaming board. IMO


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Personally, I feel this is more of an OC board than a gaming board. IMO


Except a PLX chip for 3 Way/4Way SLI or CFX, a Network KIll NIC(benefit is limited depending on your ISP) and a better integrated Audio, this board is just as capable in gaming as an ASUS ROG boards or Gigabyte G. Sniper.


----------



## CL3P20

A "gaming capable" mobo is one that has a HDD attached to it with games installed...

This is a "performance" motherboard... nuff said


----------



## Sevada88

So guys, I got my MPower today. What are some of the first things I should do (besides installing it in my PC and installing an OS of course). In other words, should I update the BIOS, install certain programs, run some tests?


----------



## CL3P20

check your BIOS revision.. if your still on 17.1 ... then DL the 17.2b4 BIOS .. unzip on a thumdrive.. and update it!







Mflash utility in BIOS is very simple and safe to use. I have updated both main BIOS on my board now using it without issue.

**Memory improvements and HDD detection issues are the main reason to upgrade from the 17.1 BIOS.. its kinda quirky


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> check your BIOS revision.. if your still on 17.1 ... then DL the 17.2b4 BIOS .. unzip on a thumdrive.. and update it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mflash utility in BIOS is very simple and safe to use. I have updated both main BIOS on my board now using it without issue.
> 
> **Memory improvements and HDD detection issues are the main reason to upgrade from the 17.1 BIOS.. its kinda quirky


And would it also be recommended to use Control Center? I need to turn down my fans a little bit, it's getting pretty cold in my room...


----------



## CL3P20

CC works great.. I was toying with my iPod.. using to OC mid-bench.. and checking GPU temps while in the middle of 3D run... very cool i must say.


----------



## Nelly.

Beta H47 and H51 have been listed yesterday, I'm guessing the updates in H47 are included in H51 anyway, but download links for both listed below.

See here for full list of updates >> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18441627
Quote:


> *WARNING:- DO NOT USE THE WINDOWS MSI LIVE UPDATE 5 METHOD TO UPDATE YOUR BIOS, HIGH RISK OF BIOS FAILIURE!*
> 
> *Latest Beta BIOS >>* *BIOS ID: H51*
> 
> *Previous Beta BIOS >>* *BIOS ID: H47*
> 
> *Please note that flashing this release occurs entirely at your own risk!*
> >>Use the MSI HQ Forum USB flasher<<, Method II for best results.
> *Do NOT use the BIOS/UEFI integrated M-Flash Routine.*
> 
> >>Alternative Method BIOS flashing/update using an USB Flash Drive<< Latest version of HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool 2.2.3 >> Click Here
> 
> *E7751IMS.H47 ==> E7751IMS.H51*
> 
> Fixed compatibility issue with Roccat Isku keyboards not usable before OS.
> + more unknown for now.
> Release Date: 16th October 2012
> *E7751IMS.H45 ==> E7751IMS.H47*
> 
> Fix issue:Wakeup from S4 failed under Windows7 UEFI mode if you set Administrator password and set the Password check to ¡°BOOT¡±.
> Fixed "Output Select"item can not working correct.
> Remove "Press DEL or F2 to enter setup." from post.
> Release Date: 16th October 2012
> *DISCLAIMER:
> MSI will not be held responsible or liable for any damage made with using a BETA BIOS.
> Please proceed with discretion and do not attempt to use unless you know what you are doing!*


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> CC works great.. I was toying with my iPod.. using to OC mid-bench.. and checking GPU temps while in the middle of 3D run... very cool i must say.


I am LOVING CC! What a great little utility. My system is really quiet now with all the fans turned down.


----------



## llamaboiz

Thx for the beta's









And about the 'performance' vs 'gaming'? Think: How many old men who buy Porsche 911's actually drive it like it's supposed to be driven?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llamaboiz*
> 
> Thx for the beta's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And about the 'performance' vs 'gaming'? Think: How many old men who buy Porsche 911's actually drive it like it's supposed to be driven?


lol.. old man in porche is the equivalent of "gaming with a performance car" .. just for 'fun'







They on the other-hand wouldnt doubt the Porche's prowess at leisurely driving.. just because its not made for 65mph..

When you purchase any performance based mobo.. you shouldnt have any doubts of its abilities to perform relatively mundane tasks. Yes the board has an Aux. power input for PCI-E power and 3x PCI-E slots.. it fine for gaming and overclocking together. I like the slot spacing on the PCI-E for larger coolers and multiple GPU solutions, myself.

**With PCI-E control in the CPU on IB.. Im not sure how to even go about comparing 'said out-of-box' efficiency tests for graphics performance.. you would have to use the same CPU and ensure that each voltage etc for CPU was the same to have a good control.. would be tough, and most likely come down to a few points at most even for synthetic benchmarks.


----------



## Sevada88

Okay, I don't really get this. I set values for my fans in CC (CPU and 2 system fans), I applied the settings, and even saved the values. However, every time I restart or boot my PC, it goes back to default settings...how can I make the fan settings stick?


----------



## CL3P20

Believe you can do that with the BIOS fan settings.. CC is just for windows control.. though I must admit I have not played with this feature yet. I dont plug fans into mobo


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Believe you can do that with the BIOS fan settings.. CC is just for windows control.. though I must admit I have not played with this feature yet. I dont plug fans into mobo


The bios options are very limited. I just changed them, but, for some strange reason, my PC froze at boot; it didn't go past the Windows logo...


----------



## CL3P20

Let me boot and check it out.. im on 17.2b4 right now.. what BIOS you on?


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Let me boot and check it out.. im on 17.2b4 right now.. what BIOS you on?


17.1, I will update in a bit.

EDIT: btw, which one is 17.2b4? I thought the latest was 17.3.


----------



## SimpleTech

I took the liberty to update the ROMs in H47 and H51. Changes are noted below.

_Realtek LAN: v2.41 → v2.50
Intel RAID: v11.5.0.1582 → v11.6.0.1702_

*E7751IMS.H47*
*E7751IMS.H51*


----------



## CL3P20

H24 = 17.2b4

H51 = ??.?

..guess I could flash up a couple as well


----------



## Sevada88

Okay, this might be because I don't get it, but how do you create a bootable USB? I tried using MagicISO, but it didn't work. I formatted my USB drive, copied the files to it, booted, it didn't get recognized...


----------



## FtW 420

I've always used the HP disk format tool for making a bootable flash drive. You probably have to change boot options in the bios to boot to it, I usually just pull the sata for the OS HDD & reboot.


----------



## CL3P20

you dont need to do any of that.. just unzip the new BIOS file to the thumbdrive..

1. go into BIOS

2. go to mflash

3. select load from USB

4. flash BIOS

5. mobo restarts and enters new BIOS

done


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> you dont need to do any of that.. just unzip the new BIOS file to the thumbdrive..
> 
> 1. go into BIOS
> 2. go to mflash
> 3. select load from USB
> 4. flash BIOS
> 5. mobo restarts and enters new BIOS
> 
> done


+Rep to you sir! Worked like a charm, no hassle.

I did however run into a problem. Whereas previously my PC would't boot after changing the fan settings in the BIOS (it would get stuck at the Windows logo), I managed to change the values after flashing the BIOS and the system booted normally. However, when I tried to open HWMonitor, it BSOD.

EDIT: seems to be working fine now...not sure what caused it but I'll have to let someone with more knowledge in that area take a look at the dump files.


----------



## endy0430

My bios is on 17.3 is that the latest?


----------



## ibleedspeed

Hey guys nice thread... I have been designing my first full build for a bit now and just discovered this board last night....I have a few questions about my setup. First which 16 GB ram should i look at for this board? And second I really intend to max out the 8 mechanical hard drive bays in my case plus an ssd and a bluray drive...this rig will double for gaming and home theater.... so what kind of addon card will i need to run another 4 hard drives? I will be fine with 12 TB storage for a while but it WILL come to a point where I need to fill in the rest of the bays... I dont want to go with a Nas when i have the capability for 24 TB of internal storage right in my rig. Oh and there will also be a nice soundcard filling another slot...

I was initially planning on the sabertooth board due to the 10 onboard sata ports it has... but a lot of folks have been talking me out of that board and then i found this sexy thing.... too bad no 10 sata ports though.....so anyhow i would love some more opinions on how this board would work out with my plans... the plans are as of now to have a solid stable rig (not to much need for crazy overclocking as I am a fairly light gamer)... I will be running tons of emulators and XBMC with a huge media library....hence the 24 TB target storage capacity....







This will be running on my 46" HDTV so not exclusively for gaming but still want to be able to play newer games when i want.

So here is a list of the parts thus far I had picked assuming the sabertooth board... what if any changes might I need to make here assuming the Mpower board?
CM Storm Trooper case:
I5 3570k cpu:
MSI Mpower MOBO:
Corsair HX750 psu:
16 GB Corsair Vengeance ram: 2X8GB Stix.
EVGA GTX 670 FTW 2GB GPU:
Samsing 830 Series 256Gb SSD:
LG BD drive:
Corsair H80 liquid cpu cooler: though considering stepping up to something like this....(XSPC Raystorm 750 RS240 Extreme Universal CPU Water Cooling Kit w/ Free Dead-Water!)
and of course all of the 3TB hard drives purchased one at a time down the line.


----------



## fubar swe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> It's required for multi-card setups. So if you have a pair of power hungry GTX 480's or dual-GPU cards, then it would be advised use that connector.


So what if I need to connect my AX850 to the 6 pin connector.
Should I use a PCI 6+2?

Thanks!


----------



## jbmayes2000

When I first turn the comp on, on the screen, i get a black screen with a underscore dash in the upper left hand corner and then 2 characters that change in the bottom right of the screen before going into the MSI screen. Is this normal?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fubar swe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> It's required for multi-card setups. So if you have a pair of power hungry GTX 480's or dual-GPU cards, then it would be advised use that connector.
> 
> 
> 
> So what if I need to connect my AX850 to the 6 pin connector.
> Should I use a PCI 6+2?
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

 You can.. It makes little difference. My TPQ1200 has only 6+2's ... so I dont really have a choice. It just helps with additional current for multiple cards... its not really necessary to have plugged in though. Its not like PCI-E #2 & 3 wont work without it... its just "extra insurance" for power delivery.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> When I first turn the comp on, on the screen, i get a black screen with a underscore dash in the upper left hand corner and then 2 characters that change in the bottom right of the screen before going into the MSI screen. Is this normal?


 Cant say that it is.. this could be your VGA BIOS initializing though.. So long as your Boot and Post is normal.. i would not worry about it.


----------



## NewHighScore

Is it safe to run up to 3 pwm fans per fan header on this motherboard? I have 9 pwm fans and i would like to put 3 fans on 2 of the headers.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Is it safe to run up to 3 pwm fans per fan header on this motherboard? I have 9 pwm fans and i would like to put 3 fans on 2 of the headers.


Depending on the *Amperage* of each fan(marked on a sticker behind the center hub of the fan), Motherboard header are generally good for 1A(so Good for 2 0.5A fans or 3 0.3A fans), if you want to plug in more you will have to get a PWM splitter with a molex plug.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Depending on the *Amperage* of each fan(marked on a sticker behind the center hub of the fan), Motherboard header are generally good for 1A(so Good for 2 0.5A fans or 3 0.3A fans), if you want to plug in more you will have to get a PWM splitter with a molex plug.


Thanks for the info.







The fans are 0.32A but I would like to know specifically about this motherboard not 'generally speaking'. Can I fry anything by trying or will it simply only power as many fans as it can? I would like to not have to buy a fan controller if at all avoidable since I have all these fancy PWM fans.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Cant say that it is.. this could be your VGA BIOS initializing though.. So long as your Boot and Post is normal.. i would not worry about it.


Yeah everything has been running fine, it lasts maybe 5 seconds. The MSI screen flashes for less than a second and then windows starts coming up. As long is it's just a weird quark that doesn't do anything i'm ok with that.

PS, I can't just the multiplier for the CPU from "Auto", do I need to do something first before I can do that?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Cant say that it is.. this could be your VGA BIOS initializing though.. So long as your Boot and Post is normal.. i would not worry about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah everything has been running fine, it lasts maybe 5 seconds. The MSI screen flashes for less than a second and then windows starts coming up. As long is it's just a weird quark that doesn't do anything i'm ok with that.
> 
> *PS, I can't just the multiplier for the CPU from "Auto", do I need to do something first before I can do that?*
Click to expand...

 Just use the '+' when you cursor is on the "Adjust CPU Ratio" selection in the below BIOS screen... or enter the desired multi directly [which i believe works as well]



**Or have you tried and its still not adjusting?


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Just use the '+' when you cursor is on the "Adjust CPU Ratio" selection in the below BIOS screen... or enter the desired multi directly [which i believe works as well]
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1092025/
> 
> **Or have you tried and its still not adjusting?


I feel like i double clicked on "auto" and also highlighted and hit "enter" but I guess i didn't try typing in a multiplier..

I'll just highlight it and see if i can't just type 40 or 42...


----------



## hak8or

Hey guys, I was the one that won the MSI giveaway on OCN a week or so ago. Thought you guys might be interested in some pictures, so here they are! 

















I wonder what this is ...

















The coolest ram ever apparently.









Packaging









All the paper that comes with it. If any of you have not read the manual, check it out, it is one of the funniest "English" manuals I have ever read.

















And the really nice looking motherboard itself. The lame picture which was shot quickly does not do it justice, it really does look amazing.









Loving the SMD LED display!









And some nice looking (what seems to be) current sense resistors.

Thanks MSI!







My processor should get here tomorrow!


----------



## gubbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hak8or*
> 
> Hey guys, I was the one that won the MSI giveaway on OCN a week or so ago. Thought you guys might be interested in some pictures, so here they are!


Congrats! You won't be disappointed


----------



## rossb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> I feel like i double clicked on "auto" and also highlighted and hit "enter" but I guess i didn't try typing in a multiplier..
> I'll just highlight it and see if i can't just type 40 or 42...


That should work - I was puzzled by this too initially. Although when I tried overclocking by adjusting the CPU ratio I couldn't get a stable overclock. I then left the ratio on auto and changed the maximum turbo ratio to 45 instead. Seem to work fine, and produces a stable 4.5ghz overclock at 1.272v. This way seems to have worked better for me, but is it generally better to change the cpu ratio or the turbo ratio?


----------



## Atom03

GUYS I NEED HELP! :-( very very sad..

I just got my MPOWER board..love it...so I was updating the dual bios. Bios A updated fine and works, Bios B..said it was 100 percent completed and will reboot the PC...Bios B was in a constant cool boot!!!
meaning everything turns on and shuts off within 2 seconds..just on and off on and off! Bios A is working fine...but how can I reflash and fix Bios B? I have not seem to figure out how to flash from one Bios to another. Is there a way to fix this or is my Bios B dead forever?

If there is no fix..I'm not flashing anymore due to paranoia.....

(If anyone asks no I can't boot at all into Bios B)

EDIT:

Specs

CPU - i7 3770K OC to 4.6GHZ
RAM - Corsair Vengeance RAM 8GB (2133MHZ)
PSU - OCZ Fatality PSU 1000W
GPU - Radeon 4890 (I know super old waiting on my MSI GTX 670 OC PE)


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atom03*
> 
> GUYS I NEED HELP! :-( very very sad..
> I just got my MPOWER board..love it...so I was updating the dual bios. Bios A updated fine and works, Bios B..said it was 100 percent completed and will reboot the PC...Bios B was in a constant cool boot!!!
> meaning everything turns on and shuts off within 2 seconds..just on and off on and off! Bios A is working fine...but how can I reflash and fix Bios B? I have not seem to figure out how to flash from one Bios to another. Is there a way to fix this or is my Bios B dead forever?
> If there is no fix..I'm not flashing anymore due to paranoia.....
> (If anyone asks no I can't boot at all into Bios B)
> EDIT:
> Specs
> CPU - i7 3770K OC to 4.6GHZ
> RAM - Corsair Vengeance RAM 8GB (2133MHZ)
> PSU - OCZ Fatality PSU 1000W
> GPU - Radeon 4890 (I know super old waiting on my MSI GTX 670 OC PE)


Switch to the working BIOS, boot computer and go into the part where it asks you to update the BIOS. Before you begin, toggle to the defective borked BIOS chip, and then proceed.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fans are 0.32A but I would like to know specifically about this motherboard not 'generally speaking'. Can I fry anything by trying or will it simply only power as many fans as it can? I would like to not have to buy a fan controller if at all avoidable since I have all these fancy PWM fans.


If you overload a fan header it will just undervolt your fans, 1A is the maximum.


----------



## Sevada88

Guys, BIOS versions 17.4 has been released.

From the MSI website:

Description
- Update CPU Micro Code.
- Update ME firmware.
- Improved memory compatibility.


----------



## Atom03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Switch to the working BIOS, boot computer and go into the part where it asks you to update the BIOS. Before you begin, toggle to the defective borked BIOS chip, and then proceed.


Okay I want to be clear because if I screw this up my board that is a week old will be dead lol.

Steps:

1) Boot into Bios A
2) Go to Flash Bios
3) Switch to Bios B
4) Flash Bios
5) Reboot with Bios B

6) Gangnam Dance?

If you don't mind can you provide solid steps or photos for me? I think I have a good idea but I don't want to screw up my Bios A since I'm on my last leg. Thanks for the help!


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atom03*
> 
> Okay I want to be clear because if I screw this up my board that is a week old will be dead lol.
> Steps:
> 1) Boot into Bios A
> 2) Go to Flash Bios
> 3) Switch to Bios B
> 4) Flash Bios
> 5) Reboot with Bios B
> 6) Gangnam Dance?
> If you don't mind can you provide solid steps or photos for me? I think I have a good idea but I don't want to screw up my Bios A since I'm on my last leg. Thanks for the help!


I had an issue where Bios A wouldnt boot and this is what I did and it fixed it.

Booted into Bios with Bios B
Flipped back to Bios A
Under Utilities/M-Flash I selected "Select bios to flash on reboot"(something like that I think it was the first option) then select the bios you want to flash from your thumb drive
Then I went to "Update Bios and ME" selected the bios again and began the process

It took a while to finish and it gives you plenty of warning signs but in the end when it finished I had a perfectly functioning Bios A. Hope that helps.


----------



## Nelly.

Well this is abit of a bummer, MSI posted this on there forums today;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warner, MSI Tech-support*
> Sorry guys, here's the bad news.
> *Due to IC & BIOS design, HQ cannot implement offset mode on existing products since the BIOS needs a major overhaul, and a proper Super I/O that can supply info to the BIOS.*
> The good news, we may be able to add this in the next product release (although I can't guarantee it since HQ can change mind without notice).
> 
> Any suggestions, or comments, feel free to let me know, thank you.


----------



## CL3P20

but you can set voltage for your 'turbo multi' ... which is effectively the same thing is it not?

ie - set vcore at 1.1v for 4ghz.. and set 1.25v for 4.6ghz multi.. that should act in the same fashion as a typical "offset voltage" would.. no?


----------



## NadaJohna

ibleedspeed,

Your setup is nearly identical to my setup.
The only difference is
i7 3770k
Samsung Green RAM (stock speeds and voltage) 16gb
Haf X
MSI GTX 680 Lightning

And pretty much the XSPC Raystorm Extreme kit, but customized (mcp655 pump, RX480 mounted externally, Feser UV Blue tubing 1/2" id, 3/4" OD)

At stock speeds (MSI overclocks automatically to 3.9ghz on my board), it runs like a champ. CPU at load is about 42 degrees, and at idle about 28-29, without speedstep. I can play Crysis 2 with Maldo's Mod V.3/Blackfire's mod/ DX11 and textures at ultra without dropping below 59fps and capped at 60fps. Skyrim with 6gb of texture mods is the same way. I haven't done any editing or anything CPU stessful besides prime95 however.

As far as your RAM goes, is your PC gonna be on 24/7?

I ask because I'd go with some low voltage ram if you are, as it will save you some money. With this mobo I wouldn't recommend samsungs ram, as it's potential to overclock isn't great, and it has very loose timings (provided you don't overclock) and doesn't come in 8gb sticks.

But I do believe mushkin, corsair and maybe g.skill have some low voltage ram with much better timings.


----------



## fubar swe

Thanks for answering my 6 pin dilemma.

My system is now up running

Corsair C70 military green
Intel 3770k
16Gb corsair
MSI MPower
XFX Radeon 6870
Samsung 256 Gb SSD 830
Corsair H100
Seagate 1Tb


----------



## NewHighScore

ADD me to the club.


----------



## Nelly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> but you can set voltage for your 'turbo multi' ... which is effectively the same thing is it not?
> 
> ie - set vcore at 1.1v for 4ghz.. and set 1.25v for 4.6ghz multi.. that should act in the same fashion as a typical "offset voltage" would.. no?


If I set the turbo multi to say 48, my vid is 1.411v that's using Auto Voltage, but I know for a fact it's stable at 1.32v at 4.8GHz, now if I set the voltage to 1.32v it will stay constant, regardless if I use EIST and the multi dropping to x16

How do you set the vcore for 1.1v @ 4GHz and set 1.25v for 4.6GHz, like you mentioned?


----------



## Atom03

Okay so I I booted into my BIOS A
switched to BIOS B manually
Clicked M-flash
Update Bios
Bios bar completed to 100%
System rebooted
Cold boot loop happened again

Bios A is working still - Bios B is still fail. I have no idea what to do nor how to fix this. =/


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atom03*
> 
> Okay so I I booted into my BIOS A
> switched to BIOS B manually
> Clicked M-flash
> Update Bios
> Bios bar completed to 100%
> System rebooted
> Cold boot loop happened again
> Bios A is working still - Bios B is still fail. I have no idea what to do nor how to fix this. =/


Looks like BIOS B is not stable so you need to find a way to update BIOS B from stable BIOS A switch position. Not sure if there is a way to do that.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> ADD me to the club.


Looks nice.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> Guys, BIOS versions 17.4 has been released.
> From the MSI website:
> Description
> - Update CPU Micro Code.
> - Update ME firmware.
> - Improved memory compatibility.


Is this the newest?

Any differences from the Beta that just came out a few days ago?


----------



## GridIroN

In any case, can I join the cool kids club guys? I have a pretty MPower too!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nelly.*
> 
> If I set the turbo multi to say 48, my vid is 1.411v that's using Auto Voltage, but I know for a fact it's stable at 1.32v at 4.8GHz, now if I set the voltage to 1.32v it will stay constant, regardless if I use EIST and the multi dropping to x16
> How do you set the vcore for 1.1v @ 4GHz and set 1.25v for 4.6GHz, like you mentioned?


How the heck did you get 4.8 @ 1.32? I had to up my voltage to 1.43 and I still had 1 core lagging.


----------



## garikfox

FYI: Z77 MPOWER BIOS 17.4 with updated RAID OROM 11.6.0.1702

http://www.overclock.net/t/1244232/dl-asus-asrock-msi-bioss-with-updated-raid-rom


----------



## dlanes

Hey guys I just got my motherboard, but it doesn't seem like the first pci-e16x slot is working. I have two gtx560ti and the card in the second pci-e16x works fine and show up in windows, but the other does not show up at all whether it is in or not. Is it somehow disabled? I updated the bios to 17.3, but now I dont get any video after the windows loading logo (using 2nd pcie card)


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlanes*
> 
> Hey guys I just got my motherboard, but it doesn't seem like the first pci-e16x slot is working. I have two gtx560ti and the card in the second pci-e16x works fine and show up in windows, but the other does not show up at all whether it is in or not. Is it somehow disabled? I updated the bios to 17.3, but now I dont get any video after the windows loading logo (using 2nd pcie card)


Did you have the board install itself in windows before flashing the BIOS with both cards installed?


----------



## GerardFreeman

Hookin' up the USB 3 cable to the MSI Z77 Mpower motherboard inside the Cooler Master Storm Trooper case


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Is this the newest?
> Any differences from the Beta that just came out a few days ago?


This is the newest, as shown on MSI's website. Not sure how this one compares to the beta, haven't used it.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlanes*
> 
> Hey guys I just got my motherboard, but it doesn't seem like the first pci-e16x slot is working. I have two gtx560ti and the card in the second pci-e16x works fine and show up in windows, but the other does not show up at all whether it is in or not. Is it somehow disabled? I updated the bios to 17.3, but now I dont get any video after the windows loading logo (using 2nd pcie card)


i have the same problem, but i'm using only a card , this is what :

as the manual suggest, for a single gpu configuration i should use pci_e2 (page 1-19)

i've tried GTX 260 216sp no go , black screen no system post ,and pressed reset button like 10 time, didn't work, it worked once and never again, and gpu-z shows [PCI-E 16X2.0 @ X4.0]
i've tried AMD 3850x2 no go , black screen no system post
i've tried 9600GT no go , black screen no system post
i've tried 9500GT no go, black screen no system post
i've tried 9800GTX no go black screen no system post

then each of this vga shifted on pci_e5 and worked at the first system startup

is the mainboard faulty?!

PC SPECH :

i7 3770K @ stock speed
Mainboard : z77 mpower latest bios installed
Storage : SSD Crucial 64 Gb
PSU : enermax revo 85+ 1050w
Ram: corsair platinum 2400c9 2x4gb
Windows Xp 32bit
Windows 7 x64 [7601]

i may think this board is faulty, or what is causing this?! i don't believe is normal!

my previous mainboard was an Asus Gene Z77 wich didnt' give me any kind of problem, and cpu ram and psu were the same, i'd only changed the mainboard.

can anyone help / help us out!?
i just got the mainboard yesterday... and i'm really disapointed!


----------



## dlanes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Did you have the board install itself in windows before flashing the BIOS with both cards installed?


Yes, I installed windows via intel graphics (IGU) and installed the motherboard drivers from the disc, downloaded the latest nvidia drivers, shutdown and then installed graphics cards. Only one showed up and from pulling each card I found out the 2nd one is the only one being detected. I plugged the display port in the 2nd one and changed the display setting to PEG but still nothing from slot 1. I'm still new to this click bios coming from a 790i ultra board, I was wondering if there was some setting that was preventing the card in first pcie-16x slot from working.


----------



## dlanes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> i have the same problem, but i'm using only a card , this is what :
> as the manual suggest, for a single gpu configuration i should use pci_e2 (page 1-19)
> i've tried GTX 260 216sp no go , black screen no system post ,and pressed reset button like 10 time, didn't work, it worked once and never again, and gpu-z shows [PCI-E 16X2.0 @ X4.0]
> i've tried AMD 3850x2 no go , black screen no system post
> i've tried 9600GT no go , black screen no system post
> i've tried 9500GT no go, black screen no system post
> i've tried 9800GTX no go black screen no system post
> then each of this vga shifted on pci_e5 and worked at the first system startup
> is the mainboard faulty?!
> PC SPECH :
> i7 3770K @ stock speed
> Mainboard : z77 mpower latest bios installed
> Storage : SSD Crucial 64 Gb
> PSU : enermax revo 85+ 1050w
> Ram: corsair platinum 2400c9 2x4gb
> Windows Xp 32bit
> Windows 7 x64 [7601]
> i may think this board is faulty, or what is causing this?! i don't believe is normal!
> my previous mainboard was an Asus Gene Z77 wich didnt' give me any kind of problem, and cpu ram and psu were the same, i'd only changed the mainboard.
> can anyone help / help us out!?
> i just got the mainboard yesterday... and i'm really disapointed!


Try plugging in the HDMI in the motherboard and using that as the display input with no graphics card. That is what I did and once I had windows installed I was able to get the video card to work.


----------



## Genzel

Did the install and the bank of pins with front panel power, reset, etc doesn't seem to be working. Hate my life sometimes.

edit Glad I got it through Amazon. Going to swap out my 775 board and make sure multiple wires aren't shorted out. Swapped reset and power cables to make sure it wasn't a short in either or a problem with physical buttons. Pretty sure it isn't PEBKAC in plugin placement. Right to left top row- 2 pins no clue, blank, 2 pins power, 2 pins power led. Not looking forward to pulling board. Mobo installation is PITA in a Storm Scout.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> FYI: Z77 MPOWER BIOS 17.4 with updated RAID OROM 11.6.0.1702
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1244232/dl-asus-asrock-msi-bioss-with-updated-raid-rom


What are the benefits of this?| Somebody try it out?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> What are the benefits of this?| Somebody try it out?


TRIM in RAID for starters (only applies to Z77). Slightly better I/O performance.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlanes*
> 
> Yes, I installed windows via intel graphics (IGU) and installed the motherboard drivers from the disc, downloaded the latest nvidia drivers, shutdown and then installed graphics cards. Only one showed up and from pulling each card I found out the 2nd one is the only one being detected. I plugged the display port in the 2nd one and changed the display setting to PEG but still nothing from slot 1. I'm still new to this click bios coming from a 790i ultra board, I was wondering if there was some setting that was preventing the card in first pcie-16x slot from working.


Sounds like you're trying to go too fast. You need to install windows with just one card, then install the motherboard drivers (the newest ones, not the garbage that came with the discs), then install the Nvidia driver. Then, when one card is working perfectly, install the second card. So, uninstall both cards, and Nvidia drivers. Then, uninstall the device in control panel, then install the "broken" card, wait for windows to find it again, then install nvidia drivers, then put back in the second card.

This **** used to happen all the time when I had SLI. This was always the solution.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlanes*
> 
> Try plugging in the HDMI in the motherboard and using that as the display input with no graphics card. That is what I did and once I had windows installed I was able to get the video card to work.


not in my case, it didn't work!


----------



## thehammer007

I just bought this card yesterday, installed my 7970 on it and it showed that it was running on PCI-E 8x v1.1! How do I get it to run at PCI-E 16x 3.0? I have an Ivy Bridge 3570k and I'm running my 7970 in the middle PCI-E slot.

Edit: I also have no control of my CPU fan in the BIOS, how do I control it? The only way I could lower the rpm is with speedfan D: MSI keeps ramping everything up to full speed


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thehammer007*
> 
> I just bought this card yesterday, installed my 7970 on it and it showed that it was running on PCI-E 8x v1.1! How do I get it to run at PCI-E 16x 3.0? I have an Ivy Bridge 3570k and I'm running my 7970 in the middle PCI-E slot.
> Edit: I also have no control of my CPU fan in the BIOS, how do I control it? The only way I could lower the rpm is with speedfan D: MSI keeps ramping everything up to full speed


Re CPU fan, you can find speed settings under Hardware Monitor. I think it's in Settings > Advanced. Enable Smart Fan Target and set a minimum speed. I have it set to 40 °C and 50%.

EDIT: I should mention that changing these values wouldn't let my computer boot into Windows when I was running BIOS version 17.1. Flashing to 17.3 or 17.4 should fix this if you happen to run into the same problem.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thehammer007*
> 
> I just bought this card yesterday, installed my 7970 on it and it showed that it was running on PCI-E 8x v1.1! How do I get it to run at PCI-E 16x 3.0? I have an Ivy Bridge 3570k and I'm running my 7970 in the middle PCI-E slot.
> Edit: I also have no control of my CPU fan in the BIOS, how do I control it? The only way I could lower the rpm is with speedfan D: MSI keeps ramping everything up to full speed


You probably have to use the first slot, not the second, or you will probably trip the lane switch.


----------



## thehammer007

Ok I found a way with the fans, but I still think im gonna get a fan controller, the software fan controller on the board is kinda crappy. As for the 7970 I'll just have to put on top








Quite happy with this board overall







What does the blue leds on the top right of the board mean? Can I switch it off?


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thehammer007*
> 
> Ok I found a way with the fans, but I still think im gonna get a fan controller, the software fan controller on the board is kinda crappy. As for the 7970 I'll just have to put on top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite happy with this board overall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does the blue leds on the top right of the board mean? Can I switch it off?


Yes, you can. You can do that in the BIOS. Consult the user manual, everything is explained in there. If I recall correctly the blue LEDs indicate the number of power phases in use. Correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## llamaboiz

I run a single 660ti in PCI-E slot 1 n gpuz reads x16 3.0


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llamaboiz*
> 
> I run a single 660ti in PCI-E slot 1 n gpuz reads x16 3.0


that means your mainboard works correctly as it supposed to


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thehammer007*
> 
> Ok I found a way with the fans, but I still think im gonna get a fan controller, the software fan controller on the board is kinda crappy. As for the 7970 I'll just have to put on top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite happy with this board overall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does the blue leds on the top right of the board mean? Can I switch it off?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> Yes, you can. You can do that in the BIOS. Consult the user manual, everything is explained in there. If I recall correctly the blue LEDs indicate the number of power phases in use. Correct me if I am wrong...


It indicates which phase the CPU is on, and is not information that you really need to know. It also ruins the look of the mobo in my opinion, so, I turned it off.


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> It indicates which phase the CPU is on, and is not information that you really need to know. It also ruins the look of the mobo in my opinion, so, I turned it off.


So they LEDs are supposed to light up based on CPU load? Say if the CPU is idling, only 3 LEDs are lit? Mine are all lit...


----------



## TheGoat Eater

do you have any power saving features disabled? I don't allow mine to ever be "green" and mine are always lit.


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> do you have any power saving features disabled? I don't allow mine to ever be "green" and mine are always lit.


I didn't touch any of the options except Hardware Monitor. Maybe I should enable some Eco options?


----------



## thehammer007

You can turn it off? Please tell me how to.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> So they LEDs are supposed to light up based on CPU load? Say if the CPU is idling, only 3 LEDs are lit? Mine are all lit...


You have to set the "green" options to lower the power phases it think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thehammer007*
> 
> You can turn it off? Please tell me how to.


BIOS.


----------



## Genzel

Nothing special.. Just making sure my daily driver OC is stable. Going to leave it running over night. I have 4.5 1 hour prime stable with 1.32 vcore. I'll try going higher when I have more time. Glad to see my True 120 is still viable. Temps are with push only. May add another fan when I get more zip ties.


----------



## grandfred29

Hi all,

I 've got some problem to enter in bios, sometimes 3 or 4 times need to go, what do i check in os or in bios ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandfred29*
> 
> Hi all,
> I 've got some problem to enter in bios, sometimes 3 or 4 times need to go, what do i check in os or in bios ?
> Thanks in advance


I am not sure I understand what you are asking. Are you asking how to get in the BIOS?


----------



## grandfred29

Yes,

I mean i want to enter bios seting, i've just tried 5 times by press del and it wasn't possible.

Sorry i m french, don't speak very well english

Thanks


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandfred29*
> 
> Yes,
> I mean i want to enter bios seting, i've just tried 5 times by press del and it wasn't possible.
> Sorry i m french, don't speak very well english
> Thanks


You have to keep pressing DEL in order to get into the BIOS. If, for some reason, that doesn't work, you can always hit the Go2Bios button on your motherboard and restart. That way it will automatically enter the BIOS at boot.

This video will help: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0-HEeztmO0
It does exactly what I just described above.


----------



## NewHighScore

That is strange. However my flash screen to allow me to select wether I want to go into bios or not is so fast I never have time to press it. I don't even know if it's del or f2 on this board or what







.

There is a little button located right under the chipset heatsink(the one that reminds me of transformers). If you press that it will boot into the bios next time you reboot.


----------



## Sevada88

I am having a bit of a strange issue with my CPU. It runs at a constant 3.8 GHz, while my CPU is not overclocked, I didn't change the CPU ratio, nor did I enable OC Genie. Could it be that CPU-Z is giving me an incorrect readout?

EDIT: my CPU is supposed to run at stock speed, 3.4 GHz.


----------



## grandfred29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> You have to keep pressing DEL in order to get into the BIOS. If, for some reason, that doesn't work, you can always hit the Go2Bios button on your motherboard and restart. That way it will automatically enter the BIOS at boot.
> This video will help: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0-HEeztmO0
> It does exactly what I just described above.


thanks for the information


----------



## NewHighScore

I think that's just turbo boost. My cpu reads that out also as I have yet to start overclocking.


----------



## grandfred29

and is there any information about the Vcore offset?

+ how to update driver Me, because don't have any driver install before and maybe an option no active in the bios?

Actually run 5gz @1.41v, but i don't need run so fast when i don't play my game.

thx


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandfred29*
> 
> and is there any information about the Vcore offset?
> + how to update driver Me, because don't have any driver install before and maybe an option no active in the bios?
> Actually run 5gz @1.41v, but i don't need run so fast when i don't play my game.
> thx


I am not an experienced overclocker so I am not sure about the first one.

You should flash your BIOS and update ME drivers at the same time. Just go to Msi.com, download the latest BIOS version (17.4).

Unzip the files, and copy them to a USB drive.
Plug the USB into your PC and reboot.
Go into the BIOS, and go to Utilities.
There you can use MFlash to update both your BIOS version and ME.


----------



## SonDa5

Need help with BIOS settings to get past 5GHZ with IB 3570k. Thanks.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> I am not an experienced overclocker so I am not sure about the first one.
> You should flash your BIOS and update ME drivers at the same time. Just go to Msi.com, download the latest BIOS version (17.4).
> Unzip the files, and copy them to a USB drive.
> Plug the USB into your PC and reboot.
> Go into the BIOS, and go to Utilities.
> There you can use MFlash to update both your BIOS version and ME.


That is exactly what I have been doing with this MB and it has worked great. I have done all the betas and official without any problems. Right now I am running official 17.4.


----------



## llamaboiz

i don't know if this has been mentioned but:

For you guys who think you have problems with your PCI-E vidcard not running at 3.0 in gpu-z, mine says @x16 1.1 BUT when i run the render test it'll show @x16 3.0, your pci-e bus scales down when bandwidth is not needed.

Hope this clears some things up.


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Need help with BIOS settings to get past 5GHZ with IB 3570k. Thanks.


These setting got me to 4.8Ghz

Vcore = 1.4V
I/O Voltage = 1.1V
PPL = 1.6-1.7V

I think if you add more core voltage you should be fine but it all depends on your chip.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> These setting got me to 4.8Ghz
> Vcore = 1.4V
> I/O Voltage = 1.1V
> PPL = 1.6-1.7V
> I think if you add more core voltage you should be fine but it all depends on your chip.


Thanks.

I haven't noticed any improvements on over clock ability with my 3570k since I upgraded from MSI Z68 GD65.

I have even delidded my CPU and managed to get awesome low temps since upgrading to Z77 Mpower.

I can run my 3570k for 24 hours Prime95 at 4.5GHZ with vcore at 1.15v without a single error and my hottest core is in the 60s.

As soon as I try to get get above 4.5GHZ I have to pump crazy voltage to my cpu and my cpu just gets too hot.

For 5GHZ I am struggling with vcore at 1.5V and my temps on hottest core are nearing 105C when running Intel Burn Test.

I feel like I have a golden 3570k based on the 4.5GHZ performance but I just can't figure out how to set BIOS to go faster without increasing vcore to ridiculous levels.


----------



## thehammer007

Umm...My mobo posts very fast and my keyboard needs time to boot, is there a way to slow down the posting time?


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thehammer007*
> 
> Umm...My mobo posts very fast and my keyboard needs time to boot, is there a way to slow down the posting time?


Lol same happens to me. You can use the bios button located underneat the chipset heatsink.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> These setting got me to 4.8Ghz
> Vcore = 1.4V
> I/O Voltage = 1.1V
> PPL = 1.6-1.7V
> I think if you add more core voltage you should be fine but it all depends on your chip.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I haven't noticed any improvements on over clock ability with my 3570k since I upgraded from MSI Z68 GD65.
> 
> I have even delidded my CPU and managed to get awesome low temps since upgrading to Z77 Mpower.
> 
> I can run my 3570k for 24 hours Prime95 at 4.5GHZ with vcore at 1.15v without a single error and my hottest core is in the 60s.
> 
> As soon as I try to get get above 4.5GHZ I have to pump crazy voltage to my cpu and my cpu just gets too hot.
> 
> For 5GHZ I am struggling with vcore at 1.5V and my temps on hottest core are nearing 105C when running Intel Burn Test.
> 
> I feel like I have a golden 3570k based on the 4.5GHZ performance but I just can't figure out how to set BIOS to go faster without increasing vcore to ridiculous levels.
Click to expand...

 Your just approaching your stable temp limit. Lower temps will bring more speed.

**this is indicated by your vcore increase needed for another 500mhz in CPU speed.. if 4.5ghz = 1.15vcore... and you cant hit 5ghz at below 1.3vcore.. you need to be colder. There isnt any voltages that will bring stability to your CPU other than vcore for what your running. VCCIO is already high enough at 1.1v ...

btw- I would seriously avoid IBT over 4.5ghz if your temps are climbing above 70c.. its not good for CPU at all. Regardless of what most will say about heat and IB being more tolerant.. you can degrade your CPU quickly with OC+heat.


----------



## Blatsz32

Proud owner of an Mpower z77. Still trying to learn how to OC manually opposed to the OCGenie. But the board is stable and fantastic. This was my second as I had to return the first. Wawsn't sure if it was the board or PSU so I exchanged for new mobo and bought a new PCPower and Cooling 950PSU. The board would start then shut off, start for a bit then shut off. Everything is good now though.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Your just approaching your stable temp limit. Lower temps will bring more speed.
> 
> **this is indicated by your vcore increase needed for another 500mhz in CPU speed.. if 4.5ghz = 1.15vcore... and you cant hit 5ghz at below 1.3vcore.. you need to be colder. There isnt any voltages that will bring stability to your CPU other than vcore for what your running. VCCIO is already high enough at 1.1v ...
> 
> btw- I would seriously avoid IBT over 4.5ghz if your temps are climbing above 70c.. its not good for CPU at all. Regardless of what most will say about heat and IB being more tolerant.. you can degrade your CPU quickly with OC+heat.


I probably need Liquid Nitrogen then.









Bummer. I was hoping there was some magic hybrid voltage settings I could mess with to tweak it into shape. With 1.3V vcore I am not posting at all.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> Proud owner of an Mpower z77. Still trying to learn how to OC manually opposed to the OCGenie. But the board is stable and fantastic. This was my second as I had to return the first. Wawsn't sure if it was the board or PSU so I exchanged for new mobo and bought a new PCPower and Cooling 950PSU. The board would start then shut off, start for a bit then shut off. Everything is good now though.


That looks industrial and toxic.

Good luck with it. If you figure out how to over clock please share.


----------



## Genzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> I probably need Liquid Nitrogen then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer. I was hoping there was some magic hybrid voltage settings I could mess with to tweak it into shape. With 1.3V vcore I am not posting at all.




If you haven't, the cpu related stuff in pic. Disable Eist and Cstates. Haven't tried for 5ghz yet. Probably going to hit the same wall.


----------



## Blatsz32

Having BIOS issues. Tried flashing to 17.4 (off the thread) I now get caught and stuck at a black screen right after the MSI splash. Cursor is blinking but I get no progress or response I. I reverted back to 17.3 and still the same thing. I flashed using the UEFI and not live update. Currently I am using BIOS2 as BIOS1 seems to be broken. thank you for any help. Any suggestions please PM me so I can get the email while I'm at work.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> 
> If you haven't, the cpu related stuff in pic. Disable Eist and Cstates. Haven't tried for 5ghz yet. Probably going to hit the same wall.


Thanks. I will try this.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> 
> If you haven't, the cpu related stuff in pic. Disable Eist and Cstates. Haven't tried for 5ghz yet. Probably going to hit the same wall.


Can you explain to me what is Digital Compensation Level, CPU Core OCP Expander, and CPU core switching frequency? I noticed these in my bios last night but didn't want to change any of the settings as I don't know what they are.


----------



## SonDa5

When over clocking I have been using the Turbo mode for over clocking. Is this a no go for high over clocking?

What are good watt settings for cpu settings in turbo mode over clocking? I would like to lower my CPU temps at 4.5GHZ.


----------



## Genzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Can you explain to me what is Digital Compensation Level, CPU Core OCP Expander, and C? I noticed these in my bios last night but didn't want to change any of the settings as I don't know what they are.


If you have Click Bios II installed hover over them. No clue on Digital Compensation Level(recommended high for OCing in manual). Core Expander is overvoltage protection. CPU core switching frequency is PWN efficiency I guess.


----------



## NewHighScore

Nope I don't have click bios II installed. Maybe I will install it and check that out.


----------



## Testier

Should I leave cpu phase control on auto or disable?


----------



## Genzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Should I leave cpu phase control on auto or disable?


Google fu brought me OCN. Off helps if you have some instability.

http://www.overclock.net/t/793584/cpu-phase-control

I turned all the Eco stuff off when trying for higher than 4.5 ghz. Have them enabled for daily use @4.2.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> Google fu brought me OCN. Off helps if you have some instability.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/793584/cpu-phase-control
> I turned all the Eco stuff off when trying for higher than 4.5 ghz. Have them enabled for daily use @4.2.


k.

Also is it safe to run CPU switching freq 2.0, enchanced OCP expander, and 100% LLC?


----------



## Genzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> k.
> *(1)*Also is it safe to run CPU switching freq 2.0,*(2)* enchanced OCP expander, and *(3)*100% LLC?


1 I wouldn't worry about it if you have decent airflow in your case.
2 Not sure if I would run it 24/7 with a higher vcore
3 Should be all right. Watch your vcore.

Im a noob. This thread besides being dead is pretty lacking in specifics. Someone should feel free to correct me.


----------



## CL3P20

You shouldnt need CPU Switching Freq @ 2x unless your pushing higher vcore.. like 1.5+v

.. the OCP expander may help with your OC, make sure to disable CPU Overspeed Protection in the CPU settings too though









100% LLC is fine too.. just gonna heat up the power phases a bit more thats all.. If your aircooling, you may benefit from the lower in-case temps from using something like 70% instead.. so long as your vcore is stable and CPU doesnt BSOD on sudden load.. you should be fine. None of the above settings are wrong/bad for 24/7 use.. just they may be unwarranted; you can save a bit of electricity and heat by "tuning" them on a more 'as needed basis'.


----------



## Zackotsu

got mine via tiger direct..


----------



## grandfred29

Hi all,

Since i've updated my bios with 17.4 , included ME i've got this message when i run msi control center :"please replace ME version".

What does that mean?

thanks


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> 1 I wouldn't worry about it if you have decent airflow in your case.
> 2 Not sure if I would run it 24/7 with a higher vcore
> 3 Should be all right. Watch your vcore.
> Im a noob. This thread besides being dead is pretty lacking in specifics. Someone should feel free to correct me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> You shouldnt need CPU Switching Freq @ 2x unless your pushing higher vcore.. like 1.5+v
> 
> .. the OCP expander may help with your OC, make sure to disable CPU Overspeed Protection in the CPU settings too though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% LLC is fine too.. just gonna heat up the power phases a bit more thats all.. If your aircooling, you may benefit from the lower in-case temps from using something like 70% instead.. so long as your vcore is stable and CPU doesnt BSOD on sudden load.. you should be fine. None of the above settings are wrong/bad for 24/7 use.. just they may be unwarranted; you can save a bit of electricity and heat by "tuning" them on a more 'as needed basis'.


Thank you for everything. I think I disabled overspeed protection in my heavy OC profile. what does OCP expander does? I know LLC eliminates vdroops. CPU switching freq for phase freq. I think.


----------



## dlanes

I just RMA'd my motherboard, looking forward when I get my new one. Anyone else have issues? My 1st PCI-E slot was DOA. Board should be showing up tomorrow. I've had terrible luck with motherboards lately.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlanes*
> 
> I just RMA'd my motherboard, looking forward when I get my new one. Anyone else have issues? My 1st PCI-E slot was DOA. Board should be showing up tomorrow. I've had terrible luck with motherboards lately.


I've seen alot of people do RMA with Z77 chipset because of stated "dead PCI" slot.

If BIOS settings for GPU/IGPU are not set up right it will effect video out put.

I'm sure the RMA will fix the problem. Good luck.


----------



## SonDa5

Experimenting with Fujipoly Extreme thermal pad on my VRMS. A little sloppy looking because I cut it myself. Took some time to do this. It's the best thermal pad material I could find. Got it from Frozen.CPU.

Thickness is .5 mm



I think this is the specs on the thermal pad I am using.
http://www.fujipoly.com/usa/products/sarcon-thermal-management-components/thermal-gap-filler-pads/gap-filler-pads-putty/xr-pe.html

Photo of my EK S115X TRUE back plate I am using.


----------



## Blatsz32

I'm a bit concerned. I managed to get to a 4.5 oc with 1.25v, problem is, my processor doesn't downclock at idle. I have Speedstep on and it still stays at 4.5. My temps aren't to bad. my lowest core is at 29-30 and highest 40-41. I finally gave up and just went back to stock till I can figure out how to make it idle at low clock/voltage. Any suggestions?

the highest I've gotten on this 3570k is 4.8 at 1.45v..ran OCCT for about 4 hours and no issues..but then decided to run Firefox and the Fox kept crashing...figured it wasn't stable. Anyway, if anyone could help me with the correct settings to enable the down clocking it would be greatly appreciated.

wait.....due to the mobo not having an "offset" option does that mean my voltage/clock will stay the smae constantly?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> 1 I wouldn't worry about it if you have decent airflow in your case.
> 2 Not sure if I would run it 24/7 with a higher vcore
> 3 Should be all right. Watch your vcore.
> Im a noob. This thread besides being dead is pretty lacking in specifics. Someone should feel free to correct me.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> You shouldnt need CPU Switching Freq @ 2x unless your pushing higher vcore.. like 1.5+v
> 
> .. the OCP expander may help with your OC, make sure to disable CPU Overspeed Protection in the CPU settings too though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% LLC is fine too.. just gonna heat up the power phases a bit more thats all.. If your aircooling, you may benefit from the lower in-case temps from using something like 70% instead.. so long as your vcore is stable and CPU doesnt BSOD on sudden load.. you should be fine. None of the above settings are wrong/bad for 24/7 use.. just they may be unwarranted; you can save a bit of electricity and heat by "tuning" them on a more 'as needed basis'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for everything. I think I disabled overspeed protection in my heavy OC profile. what does OCP expander does? I know LLC eliminates vdroops. CPU switching freq for phase freq. I think.
Click to expand...

OCP = Over Current Protection

Used for monitoring amperage throughput of your mosfet stages.. Basically ; higher CPU speed = more current... and higher vcore = more current

**Increasing your OCP range will help to make sure that your OC is not being held back by the amperage settings/limitations of the CPU power phases.


----------



## Zackotsu

this board is just plain awesome..performance per dollar..just love it..with a press on a button viola instant OC..lols..still can't appreciate the looks cause my D-14 is overshadowing it T_T..waiting for my raystorm kit..wew


----------



## NewHighScore

Guys I have a few questions. If you can bear with me please as I am still relatively new to overclocking having only been doing this for a little less then a year and having experience only with 2 chips and 4 boards all 1155 socket.

I noticed that every time I increase my mutli by 1 or more it will enable my interal pll overvoltage. Is this normal? I set it to disable when i got to 47 multi and it sent my computer into an endless 1 second boot loop in which I could only get out of it by spamming the gobios button. I even switched my power supply off for a couple seconds and it continued in the fail boot loop once power was restored. It then proceeds to say failed OC and resets all of my bios settings. Well it was either that or what I'm about to say below I'm not sure.

Also not sure if I should be enabling XMP or not and manually setting the timings. Sandy bridge was my first home build platform so I really don't know much about memory settings at all. It's not the same as with older platforms right? much simpler now. Will having a BCLK of anything other then 100 with XMP enabled cause a failed OC?

Also is it bad to mess with the BCLK? I see some people say yes and some people say no. It seems I have hit a wall at 4.7 with my chip as the voltages and heat required for a 48 multi stable are simply not worth it to me. Talk about diminishing returns! So I would like try to push my OC a little higher with the bclk if possible I have great airflow in my case and adequate water cooling for my cpu.

Your advice and help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## SonDa5

Chipset cooling tweak.

IC Diamond on die
Fujipoly Extreme 1mm around die on pcb provides heatsink stability to protect die and thermal heat transfer from PCB.
Thermalright chipset heat sink


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Guys I have a few questions. If you can bear with me please as I am still relatively new to overclocking having only been doing this for a little less then a year and having experience only with 2 chips and 4 boards all 1155 socket.
> 
> I noticed that every time I increase my mutli by 1 or more it will enable my interal pll overvoltage. Is this normal? I set it to disable when i got to 47 multi and it sent my computer into an endless 1 second boot loop in which I could only get out of it by spamming the gobios button. I even switched my power supply off for a couple seconds and it continued in the fail boot loop once power was restored. It then proceeds to say failed OC and resets all of my bios settings. Well it was either that or what I'm about to say below I'm not sure.
> 
> Also not sure if I should be enabling XMP or not and manually setting the timings. Sandy bridge was my first home build platform so I really don't know much about memory settings at all. It's not the same as with older platforms right? much simpler now. Will having a BCLK of anything other then 100 with XMP enabled cause a failed OC?
> 
> Also is it bad to mess with the BCLK? I see some people say yes and some people say no. It seems I have hit a wall at 4.7 with my chip as the voltages and heat required for a 48 multi stable are simply not worth it to me. Talk about diminishing returns! So I would like try to push my OC a little higher with the bclk if possible I have great airflow in my case and adequate water cooling for my cpu.
> 
> Your advice and help is greatly appreciated.


*Enable - Internal PLL overvoltage : is good for OC of +4.5ghz.. helps stabilize CPU [i noticed no difference temps on air cooling with this setting enabled/disabled].

For RAM overclocking - Yes ; You CAN use bclk adjustments in conjunction with XMP profile... you can even manually set RAM voltage with XMP profile enabled. XMP is merely keeping defined timings and booting with JDEC spec voltage [It will increase just prior to POST though - if you watch with DMM  ].

ie- set bclk for 102.5 and use XMP profile with 1866mhz divider to get ~2000mhz... you can manually set voltage to what your RAM needs for this speed/timing or leave XMP voltage on Auto

From my experience with this mobo and different BIOS so far, bclk is relatively safe for adjusting up to ~109mhz [Please keep in mind, I am benching and have things like Audio/Networking etc disabled in the BIOS and am running with a max of 2x standard SATA2 HDD's]. Things like onboard sound or PCI-e 1x devices may not even tolerate more than ~106mhz bclk.. so if your running RAID or anything like that.. i would try to stay below 105mhz. There are plenty of available RAM dividers there to have fun with, if your into pushing your system.


----------



## NewHighScore

Thanks a bunch for the reply CL3P20. My ram sticks are rated at 1600mhz cl8. Should I set it to 1333 if I am adjusting the bclk?

My rig is pretty simple. 1 ssd(currently running hdd awaiting new ssd) and a gpu. That's it


----------



## CL3P20

My advice would be just to leave timings on Auto when moving your bclk around for testing RAM speeds.. the mobo sets a few of them pretty loose. You shouldnt have to increase voltage from stock if your loosening timings. If it ends up your RAM doesnt OC to 1866 or so with some more volts; you may be better off seeing what timings you can tighten up with some additional voltage. Just make sure your using some tool to measure latency as you go.... like Aida or Maxxmem. They will show you if loosening your timings for more mhz is giving you any Read/Write/Copy gains.. or if your loosing too much efficiency with the added latency.


----------



## Testier

What timings are very important and what timings are losable?


----------



## CL3P20

**above timings for 2000mhz using Patriot D2 kit... rated for 2133 @ 11-11-11-31

Timings you should be able to adjust from "Auto".. due to mobo picks them a bit loose









tRFC can usually be tightened substantially from Auto.. but depends largely on the IC type and density your RAM is.. 120-140 should be fine for just about any brand/speed - some may go as low as high 80's

tWR usually defaults to 16 on Auto.. this can be tightened depending on RAM type and voltage. Try for 12 if your stable.. try for 10 etc.

tWCL - seems the mobo changes this setting a lot depending on latency and speed.. keep at 7 or lower for tighter latency

To tighten up latency.. try for

tighter CL

running 1T

lower tRP & tRAS

lower tRTP

lower tRWDRDD


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1063015/
> 
> **above timings for 2000mhz using Patriot D2 kit... rated for 2133 @ 11-11-11-31
> 
> Timings you should be able to adjust from "Auto".. due to mobo picks them a bit loose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tRFC can usually be tightened substantially from Auto.. but depends largely on the IC type and density your RAM is.. 120-140 should be fine for just about any brand/speed - some may go as low as high 80's
> tWR usually defaults to 16 on Auto.. this can be tightened depending on RAM type and voltage. Try for 12 if your stable.. try for 10 etc.
> tWCL - seems the mobo changes this setting a lot depending on latency and speed.. keep at 7 or lower for tighter latency
> 
> To tighten up latency.. try for
> 
> tighter CL
> running 1T
> lower tRP & tRAS
> lower tRTP
> lower tRWDRDD


I am using 2 x 4gb 7-8-8-24 1600mhz, 1.5v(Although it might run on a tid higher, 1.514v, not sure) ram. I got it to around 9-10-10-27-2t 2133 mhz with around 1.55v(although it might not need it) and internal pll OV. Actually, I think it was stable with 1.513v or something. It might have 1.07v CPU i/o voltage. I think. I dont use memtest x86 for testing though. I think. What would you recommend? Trying it at 100t trfc and 9-10-10-27-1t with 1.07v CPU I/O and 1.54v ram voltage.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> 100t trfc and 9-10-10-27-1t with 1.07v CPU I/O and 1.54v ram voltage.


looks good  see if your memtest stable


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see if your memtest stable


AHH. I made a mistake and set the timing to 9-10-11-27-1t-100t. It is stable though........ I think


----------



## Testier

Uping voltage to 1.575ish. Had a crash in a game. Not sure if it is relatedl. IMO


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1063015/
> 
> **above timings for 2000mhz using Patriot D2 kit... rated for 2133 @ 11-11-11-31
> 
> Timings you should be able to adjust from "Auto".. due to mobo picks them a bit loose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tRFC can usually be tightened substantially from Auto.. but depends largely on the IC type and density your RAM is.. 120-140 should be fine for just about any brand/speed - some may go as low as high 80's
> tWR usually defaults to 16 on Auto.. this can be tightened depending on RAM type and voltage. Try for 12 if your stable.. try for 10 etc.
> tWCL - seems the mobo changes this setting a lot depending on latency and speed.. keep at 7 or lower for tighter latency
> 
> To tighten up latency.. try for
> 
> tighter CL
> running 1T
> lower tRP & tRAS
> lower tRTP
> lower tRWDRDD


I kinda tried to use your timings but I think I will leave most on auto for now. Probably will try to tighten it whenever I feel like it.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Testier*
> 
> What timings are very important and what timings are losable?


The CL, (first number in the set) and the command rate are the largest indicator of speed of a ram set, given the clock speed is the same. For example...

*8*-8-8-20 *2T*

Is a slower set of ram than...

*8*-8-8-20 *1T*

Which is a slower set of a ram than...

*7*-8-8-20 *1T*

No one does 1T set's of ram anymore though, so the CL is what's important. Though, some people can overclock the Cmd Rate down from 2T to 1T. The cost of buying a set of ram with a faster CL can be pretty large. For example, a set of Corsair Dominators at 1600Mhz, CL9 are $96, yet a set of 1600Mhz, CL8 are 88. Nearly $10 difference for a CL bump.


----------



## Testier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> The CL, (first number in the set) and the command rate are the largest indicator of speed of a ram set, given the clock speed is the same. For example...
> *8*-8-8-20 *2T*
> Is a slower set of ram than...
> *8*-8-8-20 *1T*
> Which is a slower set of a ram than...
> *7*-8-8-20 *1T*
> No one does 1T set's of ram anymore though, so the CL is what's important. Though, some people can overclock the Cmd Rate down from 2T to 1T. The cost of buying a set of ram with a faster CL can be pretty large. For example, a set of Corsair Dominators at 1600Mhz, CL9 are $96, yet a set of 1600Mhz, CL8 are 88. Nearly $10 difference for a CL bump.


Thanks.


----------



## Testier

error on 9-10-11-27-1t-100t in memtest. Up voltage to 1.6v......... 1.65v is the ceiling for long term use right? I like to make sure it is ok for 24/7 just to be sure, but I dont actually use my PC 24/7. IMO


----------



## Testier

I think it is stable on 1.6v. And apparently I cant set the voltage to just 1.600v in click bios. But I can in control center. Ahh well, 1.5955v will have to do.


----------



## CL3P20

1.59v set ~1.61v real if you measured with DMM on the mobo


----------



## p3gaz_001

so this is mine


















http://i.imgur.com/j0L2y.jpg


----------



## dlanes

I got my new board last weekend and everything seems to be running smoothly so I finally overclocked my 3770k to 4.5ghz, but would only run stable with 1.3v cpu core. The temps look good even running prime95 for hours. I wonder how so many other people can get away with lower vcore. If I ran 1.29v I would blue screen and crash. I heard 1.3v is highest you want to go. My temps range from 70-90c water cooled.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlanes*
> 
> I got my new board last weekend and everything seems to be running smoothly so I finally overclocked my 3770k to 4.5ghz, but would only run stable with 1.3v cpu core. The temps look good even running prime95 for hours. *I wonder how so many other people can get away with lower vcore*. If I ran 1.29v I would blue screen and crash. I heard 1.3v is highest you want to go. My temps range from 70-90c water cooled.


It's called the silicon lottery


----------



## llamaboiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlanes*
> 
> ...My temps range from 70-90c water cooled.


That seems high for water, I'm at 70c peak on air... You should try reseat ur block.


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> It's called the silicon lottery


Yep - that is why you will see many overclockers have multiples of the 3770Ks , and thats for binning... some can go higher on lower volts, some have very very strong IMCs, some have both (







), and others are not so lucky... the unlucky eventually find a home in a rig or a grave.


----------



## dlanes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llamaboiz*
> 
> That seems high for water, I'm at 70c peak on air... You should try reseat ur block.


Mind you these are temps after running prime95 for 13hours, in games I never see it over 70. I may try reseating the cpu, technically the highest temp was 87c on one core while the highest on another is 78c.

temps after 13 hours under prime95

core0 29/78
core1 31/87
core2 32/86
core3 32/81


----------



## Blacksetter

Do you all buy WINZIP to extract these BIOS files? I've had the free trial version for ages, but it will not let me use WINZIP anymore without buying.. How does everyone accomplish this?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacksetter*
> 
> Do you all buy WINZIP to extract these BIOS files? I've had the free trial version for ages, but it will not let me use WINZIP anymore without buying.. How does everyone accomplish this?


http://www.7-zip.org/


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacksetter*
> 
> Do you all buy WINZIP to extract these BIOS files? I've had the free trial version for ages, but it will not let me use WINZIP anymore without buying.. How does everyone accomplish this?


Right mouse click on the zipped folder and Extract All. You really don't have to buy anything, it's included in Windows already.


----------



## Blacksetter

Thanks gents...

I've tried both methods and end up in the same place. Don't these files need to be opened further before downloading to the flash drive??


----------



## Sevada88

Download the files, extract, copy the files to a USB drive, restart with the USB drive still plugged in, go to BIOS, go to Utilities, M Flash, Update Bios, follow the instructions on the screen, done!


----------



## Blacksetter

BTW, Sorry for the noob questions. If I could get to the point where I'm comfortable with the entire BIOS flash procedure, I wouldn't be so nervous about it!


----------



## Blacksetter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> Download the files, extract, copy the files to a USB drive, restart with the USB drive still plugged in, go to BIOS, go to Utilities, M Flash, Update Bios, follow the instructions on the screen, done!


Just copy the files as they appear?? I assume not the text file?? And then follow your instructions?? That's all there is to it??
Don't I need to see a list of all the files after extraction??


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacksetter*
> 
> Just copy the files as they appear?? I assume not the text file?? And then follow your instructions?? That's all there is to it??
> Don't I need to see a list of all the files after extraction??


Just copy everything, doesn't matter. And then yes, follow the instructions, and MFlash will take care of it for you.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Hey I was hoping that someone with the board could clarify something for me. I need it to run 2 7970s and a Revodrive. Will it support that and can anyone confirm this configuration works? Thanks.


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Hey I was hoping that someone with the board could clarify something for me. I need it to run 2 7970s and a Revodrive. Will it support that and can anyone confirm this configuration works? Thanks.


You can but your cards will be 8x,4x,4x that will limit your second graphics card preformance


----------



## Dwood

Anyone need a matching backplate?


----------



## NewHighScore

Hey that's mine and noone else shall have it just like a custom designed tattoo. How much extra for that?.... teeheehee


----------



## Ceee9

I feel really grateful and happy finding this forum and this thread, man

I didnt know theres a plenty of Msi z77 Mpower board user,
I will be owning 1 very soon and as a sneak peak, i really want to know 2 things,

1.How many of u able to OC the i5 3570k or the i7 3770k to 4.6 and higher using air cooler?
2. Can someone post on link me to the printscreen or image of this board post screen/boot up screen/Bios screen as i doesnt know the correct name for it.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastercommander*
> 
> You can but your cards will be 8x,4x,4x that will limit your second graphics card preformance


That's what I was afraid of. Is this a limitation of Ivy Bridge or a limitation of the Mpower?


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceee9*
> 
> I feel really grateful and happy finding this forum and this thread, man
> I didnt know theres a plenty of Msi z77 Mpower board user,
> I will be owning 1 very soon and as a sneak peak, i really want to know 2 things,
> 1.How many of u able to OC the i5 3570k or the i7 3770k to 4.6 and higher using air cooler?
> 2. Can someone post on link me to the printscreen or image of this board post screen/boot up screen/Bios screen as i doesnt know the correct name for it.


If you have a decent air cooler OC'ing to 4.6Ghz should be a walk in the park









And I don't even get the time to take a picture of the boot screen since it goes to damn fast


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceee9*
> 
> I feel really grateful and happy finding this forum and this thread, man
> I didnt know theres a plenty of Msi z77 Mpower board user,
> I will be owning 1 very soon and as a sneak peak, i really want to know 2 things,
> 1.How many of u able to OC the i5 3570k or the i7 3770k to 4.6 and higher using air cooler?
> 2. Can someone post on link me to the printscreen or image of this board post screen/boot up screen/Bios screen as i doesnt know the correct name for it.


1. In regards to this 4.6 and above are really at the mercy of your luck - in regards to the CPU you ended up with. IB CPUs massively vary in performance capability - even if it can't clock well it may have an amazing IMC or the other way around. even if a mediocre chip goes to 4.8 - 5 and needs .13v or. .2v to do so that is not a great trade-off in heat and the like. So while this is a great board (no doubt) a lot of the upper end clocking will be dependent on your CPU (luck








), other equipment, tweaking, and skill.

every system is like a "snowflake" - unique, while it may look the same there are many ways it differs.

2. please explain this one - are you talking about verifying the name " MSI Z77 MPower", being correct? On page 1 > post 1 I have linked to the product page at MSI and I am sure that you can find your information and specs straight from the site.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> If you have a decent air cooler OC'ing to 4.6Ghz should be a walk in the park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't even get the time to take a picture of the boot screen since it goes to damn fast


Proper equipment and knowledge still don't help a chip that is unlucky since they vary so greatly in terms of capability. Due to that I have seen people I know from around the world get 30 boxed 3770Ks and more in order to find a very good one. With IB people are finding that not even batch numbers are greatly reliable to identify the best choice - testing culls the weak from the strong


----------



## Ceee9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> If you have a decent air cooler OC'ing to 4.6Ghz should be a walk in the park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't even get the time to take a picture of the boot screen since it goes to damn fast


Seriously? U using an SSD? The screen shown is the one same on the motherboard box right?

TheGoat Eater,
I mean the startup screen, for ex. Gigabyte with it 3d bios, asrock with xfast 5 and etc,
I hope i get a lucky processor, but then i would already be happy getting to 4.3 as the different with 4.6 clock speed cannot be see in gaming perfomance, just some game would take advantage of higher clock speed.

Thank you for the reply.


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> That's what I was afraid of. Is this a limitation of Ivy Bridge or a limitation of the Mpower?


Its the limitation of both the ivy bridge can only support 32 lanes and the notherboard doesnt have a plx chip to add more lanes if price is an issue get the mpower the difference to me is not worth over $100 to get a motherboard with aplx chip or a 2011 cpu


----------



## thehammer007

How do I turn off the blue led strip on the top right of the motherboard?


----------



## NewHighScore

In your power saving options in the bios or alternatively can be done through MSI Control Center.


----------



## Blatsz32

This is one of the best boards I've ever owned. On my Sabertooth I had to use 1.25v to maintain 4.4 on my chip. thats with 100% LLC. On this i'm running same clock at 1.20v and only 50% LLC I also have C1E3 enabled so that I can downclock at idle....I have to admit, I should have gone MSI a long time ago. I never had this great of a performance with my Gigabyte or Asus boards..for the price it really can't be beat!


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> In your power saving options in the bios or alternatively can be done through MSI Control Center.


No, do it via the BIOS, the settings in Control Center don't stick, they go back to default after you reboot, unless you change it in the bios.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> No, do it via the BIOS, the settings in Control Center don't stick, they go back to default after you reboot, unless you change it in the bios.


Yes, speaking of. Is there any way to get Control center to load with certain values? I use it for my 9 pwm fans but like Sevada88 says, it changes back to default with reboot.


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Yes, speaking of. Is there any way to get Control center to load with certain values? I use it for my 9 pwm fans but like Sevada88 says, it changes back to default with reboot.


Why not just change the values under Hardware Monitor in the BIOS? When I first installed this board, 2 system fan and 1 CPU fan were running at 100%. I couldn't get the settings to stick, I did however manage to change the values in the BIOS and get the system to run much quieter. I do think the options are pretty limited.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> Why not just change the values under Hardware Monitor in the BIOS? When I first installed this board, 2 system fan and 1 CPU fan were running at 100%. I couldn't get the settings to stick, I did however manage to change the values in the BIOS and get the system to run much quieter. I do think the options are pretty limited.


1 of the fan settings in bios has some funny settings where you gotta basically set up a fan curve :\


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> 1 of the fan settings in bios has some funny settings where you gotta basically set up a fan curve :\


I believe that only applies to the CPU fan. Mine is set to 40 degrees, 50% min. speed.

The system fans can only be set to 25%, 50% or 75%, if I am correct. Mine are both set to 50%.

Click Bios seems to allow different values for system fans though. You might want to check it out as well.


----------



## ShadyGaby

Hello All

I`m joining the club! I got a MSI MPower!






Greetings from Romania!

I have a question what voltage should give to a 4.2-4.5Ghz overclock for i5 2500K on an old board I had 1.320v for 4.2GHz and 1.4V for 4.5Ghz Now is on auto on stock!


----------



## Sharchaster

hello MPower owners

I have some questions about my MPower motherboards...
why when I set my processor into 4.5 Ghz @auto voltage @1.240 volt, and I set my RAM into 2133 Mhz @10-11-10-27, I am unable to booting to windows? *so my max stable clock are 4.4 Ghz* [email protected] that ram









any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## mfranco702

Joining the club... wow I have made major upgrades to my system lately, this board looks awesome, and goes perfectly with my 680 Lightning, however a bit disappointed about the offset voltage.
I've read a lot of opinions of the members here about that particular option, for me it feels like something's missing, I am used to do overclock on ASUS boards for quite a while and its very helpful when you want to save power and keep your chip cold, personally there's no need to have your CPU under 1.36V when surfing the web. I really wish you could drop frequency and voltage at idle like ASUS boards,
Other than that the board has everything I need, I have managed to overclock my 2600K to 5100 MHz with no problems at all.

here, some pics.


----------



## snitchkilla11

add me to the club!!! just retired my i5 3570k and z77 sabertooth.for a real setup..lol i7 3770k and the big BANG!!!! and i thrue a little h100 on there for the mean time while i save some cash for some blocks to put them under water.sorry for the mess. im in the middle of some cable management


----------



## Munkypoo7

Hey guys, just got to setting up my MPOWER board, and wanted to ask.... is there any special way to get the little wireless adapter that comes with the board to work?

Windows 7 doesn't pick it up at all, as in it isn't even recognized. It is enabled within BIOS however. I've also disabled, rebooted, then re-enabled, as well as install the Atheros drivers (though not recognized) and it obviously doesn't work.

The bluetooth adapter works fine though... just wondering if there was a way I missed. :\

Considering the board just arrived today, I'm kinda hoping I won't have to RMA it or request a part so soon.

(I'll update my sig rig with info and pics later in the morning, it's way too early (~1AM) and I'm uber fried. )

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7*
> 
> Hey guys, just got to setting up my MPOWER board, and wanted to ask.... is there any special way to get the little wireless adapter that comes with the board to work?
> Windows 7 doesn't pick it up at all, as in it isn't even recognized. It is enabled within BIOS however. I've also disabled, rebooted, then re-enabled, as well as install the Atheros drivers (though not recognized) and it obviously doesn't work.
> The bluetooth adapter works fine though... just wondering if there was a way I missed. :\
> Considering the board just arrived today, I'm kinda hoping I won't have to RMA it or request a part so soon.
> (I'll update my sig rig with info and pics later in the morning, it's way too early (~1AM) and I'm uber fried. )
> Thanks in advance.


That is weird. it should be working fine right after you install the proper driver, I'm just curious, after installing the board, did you reinstall windows or are you running the same operating system?


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> That is weird. it should be working fine right after you install the proper driver, I'm just curious, after installing the board, did you reinstall windows or are you running the same operating system?


I reinstalled a fresh copy of Windows. Just so there wouldn't be any issues like these









Will have pics soon :3


----------



## snitchkilla11

Itsoon the driver disk


----------



## Virtik

*Munkypoo7*
With English not friends. Poor contact in the connector module WiFi stir it well.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> Itsoon the driver disk


Dried the driver disk, installed everything (even MSI Suite.. which I ended up removing as it's more of a gimmick than anything, though I kept it's components like ClickBIOS2, Command Center and Live Update, I just didn't care for the suite's interface. Installed every last driver on the disk as well without resolve.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Virtik*
> 
> *Munkypoo7*
> With English not friends. Poor contact in the connector module WiFi stir it well.


No worries, totally understood







. I jiggled it a bit at first, didn't want to break anything, then I removed the module then reinserted it after cleaning the contacts and there was no change.

Thanks for the help guys, +reps thrown around none the less. Sending an email to MSI to see if they could just replace the module...don't really want to ship the whole board and be out of a system for a week or two... To imagine this is my first MSI board too


----------



## snitchkilla11

It sucks but usually you will have to ship the board back..I had a bad fan on my case.they wanted the whole case.shipping cost more then the fan so I just got a new one..its bullcrap but that's business I guessed


----------



## Munkypoo7

Well, after getting the run around for almost 2 hours, ended up PMing MSIalex...hopefully he can direct me to someone who can help. The technical support crew from MSI are great, completely understood what was going on, but the instant they transferred me, it all spiraled downhill.

Oh well.. first time for everything right? :\


----------



## snitchkilla11

sounds like asus lately also..but cant complane they offered to rma my board before troubleshoothing the problem that i fixed 10 mins after i got off the phone with them


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Munkypoo7 - make sure you are checking BIOS to check that it isn't disabled. Then you will want to go to network connections and make sure that the connection is enabled if that could possibly be a cause. I would check these 2 items since you are saying you can't see it in windows ...

I would definitely double check everything you've done as it can save time in the end.

Just as a way to double check everything before you need an RMA - Flash the latest BIOS + ME > shut off power > after 9 sec push power > pull battery > push CMOS clear button for fun if you want > replace battery > power on > f1 > f6 load defaults> reboot> delete to bios> set your drives the way they need to be to get into windows > boot into windows. (of course make sure that your module is seated correctly and that it hasn't been disabled in BIOS.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> sounds like asus lately also..but cant complane they offered to rma my board before troubleshoothing the problem that i fixed 10 mins after i got off the phone with them


lol to be quite fair, I wouldn't take it that far. MSI's technical support department was helpful, extremely easy to understand and did what they could to help. Can't really say the same for Asus









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> Munkypoo7 - make sure you are checking BIOS to check that it isn't disabled. Then you will want to go to network connections and make sure that the connection is enabled if that could possibly be a cause. I would check these 2 items since you are saying you can't see it in windows ...
> 
> I would definitely double check everything you've done as it can save time in the end.
> 
> Just as a way to double check everything before you need an RMA - Flash the latest BIOS + ME > shut off power > after 9 sec push power > pull battery > push CMOS clear button for fun if you want > replace battery > power on > f1 > f6 load defaults> reboot> delete to bios> set your drives the way they need to be to get into windows > boot into windows. (of course make sure that your module is seated correctly and that it hasn't been disabled in BIOS.


Thanks for the test run, gave it a whirl and ended up with nil. Left the adapter as Enabled, updated to the latest BIOS (17.4, was on 17.3), cleared CMOS, popped the battery out, waited 5 mins, popped it back in, booted, set defaults, then reset my boot order, and loaded right back into Windows, making sure all the while the adapter was enabled within BIOS and still, nada. Nothing within Device Manager, nothing within Network connections.

Even for giggles tried to install the Atheros Driver set again and it just pops up saying the device isn't connected to please connect it (same error as before).

It's just a dud adapter. Just waiting on MSI now, no biggie, le poopoo happens. Nothing in life is always perfect









--

Thank you all for the help too, appreciate it ^^


----------



## Tyreman

These boards are really very good.

Got mine yesterday and up and running.
All I had to do was remember to use the num pad + or - keys to change some settings in bios

VERY pleased.


----------



## CL3P20

@ munkey - if you have a DMM you should be able to see voltage to the pins the module connects to... if no volts.. then you need RMA.. otherwise, you just need new 'dongle'

**Last - TO ALL USERS COMPLAINING about vcore offset - Use the OC Genie profile to setup a 'multi-boost' and define vcore for boosted turbo frequency. Its not quite the same as "Offset" but can have the same affect.


----------



## Hanoverfist

Received my New Z77 MPower. Beautiful Board... Now for some different color to Match My *Orange Build*







*After Surgery*


----------



## snitchkilla11

What did you use to change the color?


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> What did you use to change the color?


Check out his build log at the bottom right of his sig it shows in there. It's an awesome build btw.


----------



## SonDa5

Hanover Fist great choice on the MB and water block.









Looking forward to seeing how it all turns out.


----------



## Hanoverfist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> What did you use to change the color?


Omaha Orange. Had it mixed and loaded to aerosol can. Automotive paint.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Hanover Fist great choice on the MB and water block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how it all turns out.


Thanks.. I know we are both fans of the Sniper..


----------



## ride1226

Got a MSI mpower z77 big bang today just by chance. I put together and entire build around an ASUS board and the board was giving me issues. The net kept dropping in and out no matter what I did. Multiple driver changes, and reinstalls of windows and no luck. Last open box item I buy. Luckily it was a quick drive and an instant exchange. However, every ASUS mobo they had 15+ but all open box returns. The tech even said they have gotten 80% of their ASUS boards back. He recommended this MSI board to me, and it was brand new, and 40 less than my last board so I took it on a whim.

I am having a few issues. The BIOS is flickering and all glitchy sometimes. I try to go into it and its flickering all over itself and impossible to navigate. If i exit BIOS it boots into windows just fine. I am also not getting my CPU temps displayed on the LED, instead it sometimes shows A2 and A0 which I cant find in the manual to figure out whats wrong. Unfortunately, after all my issues today I decided to save this for tomorrow, but wanted to run it past all of you for your insight. I believe the BIOS version I am running is 17.2 or 17.3. 17.4 is the newest correct? And the only safe way to flash to BIOS is though a USB stick correct? The Live Update is dangerous from what I have heard? I should add, the BIOS does boot up correctly 50% of the time and work perfectly.

I have switched from BIOS a to BIOS b and both do the same flickering, and both give me the same LED codes rather than showing my CPU temp, but my rig is running fine.

I did notice my CORSAIR Dominator gt ddr3 2000mhs ram was only running at 1066. I tried to manually change it to 2000 and got a BSOD on bootup. Set it back to 1600 and its booting fine however Id like to get AT LEAST the stock speed out of it.

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks all.


----------



## snitchkilla11

set it to xmp in bios to run the speed its rated for..


----------



## ride1226

Got it. That will cure the BSODs that I was getting? If so, that takes care of one issue. Now for the rest of them haha. Thanks!


----------



## snitchkilla11

yes that will take care of the bsod..the flickering could be stabilty..i would update your bios with a flash drive..but the ram may have been the problem..do you have it installed in dimm slot 1 and 3 or 2 and 4


----------



## ride1226

I put them in exactly as the manual said to for dual channel ram. I believe the slot numbers are 2 and 4. If you were looking at the motherboard with the ram in the top right as if it was mounted in a case it would be as follows. empty, ram, empty, ram. The ram was perfectly OK the last month in my AMD rig, dont know why I would have an issue now with the ram just because its in a new platform.


----------



## snitchkilla11

your ram is installed correctly...update your bios to the latest 17.4 then see what happens..but dominator ram is def compatable as i have the platnum


----------



## ride1226

Will update the BIOS tomorrow. When I do that, does it update both A and B or does it only update whichever I have the switch set to? And updating via a USB drive is the only way to go correct? Thanks again! BTW, this is my first dive into really tuning, what does XMP do? I have overclocked my GPU before, but I plan on going on water and overclocking my 3750k as well as my ram too. Im hoping to get one step up over 2000 on my ram, and a nice daily 4.3-4.5ghz on my CPU.


----------



## snitchkilla11

xmp is extreme memory profile.intel supports 1333 and 1600 ram.xmp overclocks the ram to its rateing and for an easy oc.just hit the oc genie button and push your multiplier to 44.you can do it in click bios in your os.you should be fine with out addind volts..and the bios dont matter what side its on..its for overclock profiles or for emergencies situations.


----------



## ride1226

Im not sure how the OC genie button works, I plan to set it all on my own. Im not going to raise the clock on the CPU until I get my watercooling in. I dont know what the stock Intel fan can do, but I dont want to find out because it looks pretty cheap.

XMP makes sense, I read up on it a little. That should allow me to set my ram to 2000 without any issues from what I gather. I wont why that needs to be enabled and why me just setting it to 2000 caused BSODs.

Any insight on the weird error codes on my board, or whatever codes, as opposed to seeing my CPU temp on there?


----------



## snitchkilla11

Just push the oc genie button and it will overclock to 4.1 I believe on a 3570..but if your running a stock Intel cooler..don't oc till you have something sufficient


----------



## thehammer007

My bluetooth thing doesn't work, when I click on receive files in bluetooth file transfer, It says that I did not plug in my bluetooth device


----------



## Hanoverfist

Removed the SB sink from the Board for Surgery and had a little fun with Photography..









*DROID*


----------



## ride1226

Update BIOS + ME to 17.4 usings the files off the website and a USB stick. Said successful, BIOS reports the new version as well. Still get a bad BIOS boot up sometimes, its not the correct resolution, looks zoomed, and flickers all over the place and is unuseable. Usually if I reboot it will come back up the way it should be. Also still seeing A0 on my motherboard LED instead of cpu temps. Also still crashing with memory set to 2000mhz and XMP enabled. Weird thing is, when I enabled XMP it automatically tunes my ram to 2000 so I assumed all was well, tried to boot and got BSOD and a total freeze on desktop the two attempts I made. Set it from auto to 1866mhz and its running right now. I dont know if something is up with this board or not, but the LED error readouts, goofed up BIOS, and ram not running how it should is starting to bother me. Any feedback before I box this thing up and throw it out a window?


----------



## ride1226

I'm wondering if its not "a0" that the LED is reading out and not "ad" since I think they would look the same on that LED. I can't find a0 in the manual but ad says ready to boot/ legacy boot event. But then once its booted why does that stay up and not begin showing CPU temps.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanoverfist*
> 
> Removed the SB sink from the Board for Surgery and had a little fun with Photography..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DROID*


Cool photo.


----------



## Hanoverfist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Cool photo.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Naked Now.. Thanks for your Suggestions on the Sink Covers..


----------



## ride1226

Just got off the phone with MSI tech support. They say A0 is what it supposed to read and if its not showing temp I may have an issue, especially since the BIOS boots in all messed up sometimes. Pretty disappointing, two bad boards in a row. It does run fine, but I would like it to have zero BIOS issues and have the LED display correctly. Any insight from anyone before I tear down my computer for the 3rd time?


----------



## Blatsz32

Oh hey Hanover, nice to see you on this thred too. I see you switched to the Mpower. My Sabertooth is retired till I pick up a 3770k then I'm going to rebuild my Sabertooth set up and turn it into a server...anyway, I love this board..personally I think its alot beter than the ST


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanoverfist*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naked Now.. Thanks for your Suggestions on the Sink Covers..


Love that clean raw look.


----------



## mfranco702

This board keeps confusing me a lot







, I enabled OC genie, and before set up my profile and boosts to 4600 Mhz. but whne I run Prime 95, downclocks to 4000 MHz. why is that.

I also have noticed that even I reset to default parameters, my processor wont run at 1600 Mhz anymore, sometimes goes to 3400, sometimes goes to 3800, sometimes I get a BSOD for insufficient Vcore after setting all to auto?? wthell is going on???? any hep guys. here I attach some pics.


----------



## Hanoverfist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> Oh hey Hanover, nice to see you on this thred too. I see you switched to the Mpower. My Sabertooth is retired till I pick up a 3770k then I'm going to rebuild my Sabertooth set up and turn it into a server...anyway, I love this board..personally I think its alot beter than the ST


Still have my saber tooth build. This is for the new Orange Build I have going.


----------



## marlonpt

Could I pass this wallpaper? mfranco702


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> Just got off the phone with MSI tech support. They say A0 is what it supposed to read and if its not showing temp I may have an issue, especially since the BIOS boots in all messed up sometimes. Pretty disappointing, two bad boards in a row. It does run fine, but I would like it to have zero BIOS issues and have the LED display correctly. Any insight from anyone before I tear down my computer for the 3rd time?


1st I want to say that the video issue in BIOS seems to be from the video out from your pc and even more so with the monitor (could be input settings needing tweaked / changed scaling and input type) as some monitors get a bit weird with auto-sensing inputs and auto calibration

2nd - could you list all the other parts of your build and on the major ones the model numbers? I will help you out, and you can add me to a IM service if you use one and I will try and help get you sorted out

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> This board keeps confusing me a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I enabled OC genie, and before set up my profile and boosts to 4600 Mhz. but whne I run Prime 95, downclocks to 4000 MHz. why is that.
> I also have noticed that even I reset to default parameters, my processor wont run at 1600 Mhz anymore, sometimes goes to 3400, sometimes goes to 3800, sometimes I get a BSOD for insufficient Vcore after setting all to auto?? wthell is going on???? any hep guys. here I attach some pics.


I am fairly confident to say that it has to do with Realtemp there in your screenshot (check settings that enable xxx control (multi or something - I will install now and report back ). I saw the "downclocks to xxxx" from xxx when testing and this was my first conclusion made good by the ss you posted

Edit - please *untick "disable turbo"* if you plan to use Realtemp - it will force you to stock speeds, its a Realtemp issue. We encountered this in pre-release whil it was giving another reviewer odd readings when used.


----------



## Blatsz32

have you tried doing a custom overclock profile? I used the custom profile to OC my 3570k to 4.5. It uses 1.20v at full load. My understanding is that you can't use the OC Genie button if you do use the custom Profiles. Also, make sure that your C1E is enabled to be able to downclock it at idle. If you like Franco, I can send you a picture of my Bios settings.\

I had a few OC issues, almost exactly the ones you are mentioning. It took a little trial and error but once it was solved I was happy to see that my OC was stable at a lower voltage than what my old sabertooth needed


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> have you tried doing a custom overclock profile? I used the custom profile to OC my 3570k to 4.5. It uses 1.20v at full load. My understanding is that you can't use the OC Genie button if you do use the custom Profiles. Also, make sure that your C1E is enabled to be able to downclock it at idle. If you like Franco, I can send you a picture of my Bios settings.\
> I had a few OC issues, almost exactly the ones you are mentioning. It took a little trial and error but once it was solved I was happy to see that my OC was stable at a lower voltage than what my old sabertooth needed


It would be nice if you let me steal you OC settings, this thing is driving me crazy, I remember enabling C1E in the BIos, but it doesnt downclock at idle, maybe im doing something wrong,
I also have done manual overclock, not the OC Genie. but again wont downclock evn with C1E enabled, what really worries me is that even after setting everything to default, Im still having problems with the frequency. I dont really want to remove the Motherboard Battery to clear it up.

if you can, send me your Bios settings for every option that affects overclock, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> have you tried doing a custom overclock profile? I used the custom profile to OC my 3570k to 4.5. It uses 1.20v at full load. My understanding is that you can't use the OC Genie button if you do use the custom Profiles. Also, make sure that your C1E is enabled to be able to downclock it at idle. If you like Franco, I can send you a picture of my Bios settings.\
> I had a few OC issues, almost exactly the ones you are mentioning. It took a little trial and error but once it was solved I was happy to see that my OC was stable at a lower voltage than what my old sabertooth needed


Its not a settings issue - it is a program issue with Realtemp when used w/ its stock settings as "Disable Turbo" is ticked and if you un-tick it every thing operates normally. Now other issues besides that may come up after the fact of this issue but it will cause, of that I am 99.999% +

Edit: also Realtemp 3.70 out now


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> Its not a settings issue - it is a program issue with Realtemp when used w/ its stock settings as "Disable Turbo" is ticked and if you un-tick it every thing operates normally. Now other issues besides that may come up after the fact of this issue but it will cause, of that I am 99.999% +
> Edit: also Realtemp 3.70 out now


I dont think has to do with real temp, I uninstalled the program and the problem still persists,
I never had that problem with my old ASUS P67 Board even with Realtemp running; here another Screenshot without RealTemp.


----------



## snitchkilla11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> Oh hey Hanover, nice to see you on this thred too. I see you switched to the Mpower. My Sabertooth is retired till I pick up a 3770k then I'm going to rebuild my Sabertooth set up and turn it into a server...anyway, I love this board..personally I think its alot beter than the ST


ya i just retired my sabertooth also and picked up an 3770..couldnt be happier i did..this board oc so much more then the sabertooth..its not even funny


----------



## TheGoat Eater

I totally missed the part where you used OC Genie - I think any suggestions I make will require /were based on a manual OC
I totally missed that sorry.
Also do you have the code from the BSOD? Are you comfortable and familiar with manual OC? Did you happen to set things manually and use the OC Genie? That will throw a wrench in there sometimes...


----------



## ride1226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> 1st I want to say that the video issue in BIOS seems to be from the video out from your pc and even more so with the monitor (could be input settings needing tweaked / changed scaling and input type) as some monitors get a bit weird with auto-sensing inputs and auto calibration
> 2nd - could you list all the other parts of your build and on the major ones the model numbers? I will help you out, and you can add me to a IM service if you use one and I will try and help get you sorted out


I had to run to town today on a whim so brought my board down with me and exchanged it. Have a brand new board in the car for tomorrow morning. Will throw it back in and update the BIOS to 17.4 and see where it goes. Im hoping my LED readout works correctly and shows the temp, since that and the flickering BIOS were my only two issues.

One thing I noticed is that the board does not support 2000mhz, or at least isnt listed. It skips from 1866 to 2133 without showing 2000 as compatible. The BIOS lets me set to 2000 but then it BSODs, however I set to 2133 and has no issues at all. Here's my build:

-MSI Mpower z77
-Intel 3570k
-Corsair Dominator GT ddr3 2000mhz 2x4gb kit
-EVGA gtx 560 ti 2gb
-Intel Cherryville 240gb SSD
-SeaSonic 750w full modular GOLD rated cpu
-LG Blue Life 10x Blueray cdr/dvdr drive
-NZXT Switch 810

Hopefully have it on water and overclocked by then end of the year if I can just get this thing to run right with 0 issues.


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> I totally missed the part where you used OC Genie - I think any suggestions I make will require /were based on a manual OC
> I totally missed that sorry.
> Also do you have the code from the BSOD? Are you comfortable and familiar with manual OC? Did you happen to set things manually and use the OC Genie? That will throw a wrench in there sometimes...


yes Im familiar with manual overclocking, I also rather do it manual instead of using OC Genie i was just curious how reliable it was.

the error code I get is 124 and based on my previous experience of overclocking my sandy on the P67 platform i can surely affirm its need for vcore voltage.

I must mention again that BSOD happens only when setting all back to auto using fefault parameters


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marlonpt*
> 
> Could I pass this wallpaper? mfranco702


yes PM me and ill pass it.


----------



## Geekerdom

]Can someone PLEASE HELP ME out, Ive been in HOSPITAL having MY HIP Pinned (Which was quite a delicate procedure)..

Anyways Im in recovery +Plus Ive been in the PC / GEEK Business for 20+Plus yrs - And have built quite a few PC's in this period

However I have NEVER TAKEN ON A PROJECT That wasn't designed and built from the ground up without my Specs. etc.

NEVERTHELESS - This time I want to build a Completely NEW PROJECT for ME MYSELF and I. However, I'm asking for the HELP

of the members of this Forum, to "HELP ME CHOOSE A LOT" see below: (AM WILLING TO BUY THE NEW MSI M-POWER BIG BANG Board).

*1).* HELP Pick me the BEST GAMING Case "for the Money" ATM - Plus window essential that's why I picked this Thread.- I do NOT know
all the PC cases out there as there must be tonnes. I'm Humbly asking for your help, as I want or need a case that can be taken out of
the box with NO FANS to BUY (for once) and all is there so I have NO Modifications to make.

*2).* HELP me choose a CPU as Ive NOT kept upto DATE with the AMD PILE DRIVER FX-6300 FX-8350 and INTEL i5 / i7 CPU's
I have a Buget of £240 for a CPU, but am hoping not to use up all the "£240 if the NEW FX-6300 FX-8350 are worth a look, however
I guess its a MATTER of Opinion, at the end of the day. I LOVE INTEL I MUST SAY and I usually would settle for nothing less.
However I read that there has been some improvements to the Bulldozer Architecture, to Cross Over to PileDriver I really need to
Know if the AMD Setup is really worth it, but it means BUYING a Modern AMD 990FX Motherboard. which would eat into a reserve
Bank of £100 pounds.

*3).* Once again, Im doing this Project because I would love a PC that other have helped me (Put together a Rig) NOT just of my ideas
BUT their Ideas too, so I can assure you I will take your suggestions, seriously..
I have PLENTY of GOOD Quality Corsair RAM, I have A (TOP NOTCH Boxed 800w GOLD PSU). My Rig BOARD (only I do NOT have to BUY another)
will be the (ASUS P8P67 EVO Board) I have updated the BIOS to accept the new IVY BRIDGE CPU if needed its ready, (Ivy-B or Sandy-B ready)

*4).* Anyone whom may have any suggestions on anything else I may have forgotten, apart from MX4 Paste, I have a (NEW 212 EVO Cooler)
+Plus a (Geild GX-7 Cooler) I can use either, Plus I forgot to mention I also have a (NEW Corsair H70) which I bought last year never used.
Most of the main parts I have, just need all off your opinions, and many Kudos, to all to wish to take part and offer HELP.
This may NOT be the ideal forum thread for this build, but come one GUYS you are all intelligent peeps.. and I value your pimping ideas too.

5). That's all I have to SAY only: I really appreciate all who can help or decide to take part cheers! Thanks in Advance to all. - David

PS. I have never asked anyone for help to build a PC its always been my own workman ship, that's why I am "now open from all angles"
for ideas, to build something- So I can say YEH - Thanks to those guys from: that GEEK 'Overclockers Forum'. - Please contribute thanks again.!























Once Again I'm more than happy to BUY the (NEW M-Power MSI Z77 Big Bang Board).. Ive Two MSI & 2x ASUS Motherboards already both P55.with i7 870 and i7 860.


----------



## Blatsz32

Franco did you change any options in the CPU specifications area? There is an LLC setting. that might help. IF you think its your voltage, but you are certain that its at the right voltage, try raising your LLC. I took snaps of my BIOS setting but they are in BMP form. gimmie a few and I will covert them. I checked and I do have my CSTATES on auto and my C1E on enabled. I also have Intel Speedsteep enabled. My Core spped goes to 1608.44 or idle and 4423.98 on full use. I have it set to 50% LLC and my voltage is at 1.25.

Now here is the strange p[art..on CPU-Z, at idle my voltage reads 1.20v..then when I run OCCT stress test my voltage drops to 1.16...I'm wondering if CPU-Z has it backwards. My temps : Lowest core 52c and highest core was at 63. at idle Lowest is 25 highest is 34..I need to reseat my block and get better thermal paste and I think those will change.

Again C1E enabled, Cstates auto ( disabled is fine too) and EIST, i think thats speedstep ,enabled. I'm not sure about voltages but those worked for me as far as making my CPU down clock at idle. Goodluck Franco

Geekers, if you are going to get the MPower you can forget about the AMD cpu, you'll have to get Intel. The 3570k is a good processor. Also as far as a case goes, if you want fans look at the Azza 9000 or the Rosewill thor. the have fans, They are massive so it might be easy to work with , especillly having a bad hip...on the downside, they are massive..and might be hard to lift. But they are beautiful, roomy, highly customizable, and have fans included.


----------



## ride1226

Brand new board is installed, LED readout still says A0 as apposed to showing the temps like it should. Updated BIOS to 17.4 without issues, hopefully someone can help me figure this out because its gotta be something on my end at this point.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> Brand new board is installed, LED readout still says A0 as apposed to showing the temps like it should. Updated BIOS to 17.4 without issues, hopefully someone can help me figure this out because its gotta be something on my end at this point.


 Have you tried with only single channel memory?


----------



## ride1226

No, I have not. I would think that having Dual Channel memory would be the way to go. I could try putting them in slot1 and slot2 but then I lose the advantage of dual channel memory. Does everybody have to run single channel for something as simple as a temp readout to work? I have to say, I am pretty disappointed in my new build. Every other AMD rig I have ever built was simple, worked right the first time. This intel rig has been a headache. Pretty sad because this was a big chunk of money, and a lot of research, and time, and lost excitement over my new performance gain.


----------



## CL3P20

i was asking simply if you use only 1x stick of RAM yet to test?

**I get 'A0' when I have memory issues or incompatible RAM on mobo... other than that temp readings are perfect... and spot on too IMO.

Are your RAM Hyper IC by chance? .. or XPSC?


----------



## ride1226

It may be a memory issue. Could explain my BSODs that I keep getting now and then. Windows memory diagnostic shows no issues with the ram. Heres a link to my kit thats installed right now.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145330


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> Franco did you change any options in the CPU specifications area? There is an LLC setting. that might help. IF you think its your voltage, but you are certain that its at the right voltage, try raising your LLC. I took snaps of my BIOS setting but they are in BMP form. gimmie a few and I will covert them. I checked and I do have my CSTATES on auto and my C1E on enabled. I also have Intel Speedsteep enabled. My Core spped goes to 1608.44 or idle and 4423.98 on full use. I have it set to 50% LLC and my voltage is at 1.25.
> Now here is the strange p[art..on CPU-Z, at idle my voltage reads 1.20v..then when I run OCCT stress test my voltage drops to 1.16...I'm wondering if CPU-Z has it backwards. My temps : Lowest core 52c and highest core was at 63. at idle Lowest is 25 highest is 34..I need to reseat my block and get better thermal paste and I think those will change.
> Again C1E enabled, Cstates auto ( disabled is fine too) and EIST, i think thats speedstep ,enabled. I'm not sure about voltages but those worked for me as far as making my CPU down clock at idle. Goodluck Franco
> Geekers, if you are going to get the MPower you can forget about the AMD cpu, you'll have to get Intel. The 3570k is a good processor. Also as far as a case goes, if you want fans look at the Azza 9000 or the Rosewill thor. the have fans, They are massive so it might be easy to work with , especillly having a bad hip...on the downside, they are massive..and might be hard to lift. But they are beautiful, roomy, highly customizable, and have fans included.


nop no luck, I noticed my voltage dropped down but frequency still at 3800 MHz. , This chip is supposed to be at 3400 MHz and 3800 MHz under load as long as is not overclocked. i cant make it go down to 1600 Mhz at idle.

im not sure if 0.998V will handle 3800 mhz??



I loaded default parameters, CStates auto, C1E enabled and the rest on auto, and still no luck, what is going on?


----------



## snitchkilla11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> It may be a memory issue. Could explain my BSODs that I keep getting now and then. Windows memory diagnostic shows no issues with the ram. Heres a link to my kit thats installed right now.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145330


drip the ram to 1866 and run it at 1.5v..i think thats your problem! i just put in some other ram i had and got an a2 on my motherboard.so i think a0 has something to do with your ram..i tried to overclock it to 1.65 and i got the error..so i think that should solve it.and if that do work..just go buy some cheap vengance ram to test it..you could allways take it back if it dont work


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> It may be a memory issue. Could explain my BSODs that I keep getting now and then. Windows memory diagnostic shows no issues with the ram. Heres a link to my kit thats installed right now.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145330


what is your memory voltage set to? I was going to touch on this when we would chat. I think that its likely the root of the issue
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> nop no luck, I noticed my voltage dropped down but frequency still at 3800 MHz. , This chip is supposed to be at 3400 MHz and 3800 MHz under load as long as is not overclocked. i cant make it go down to 1600 Mhz at idle.
> im not sure if 0.998V will handle 3800 mhz??
> 
> I loaded default parameters, CStates auto, C1E enabled and the rest on auto, and still no luck, what is going on?


Can you go into BIOS take as many screen captures as possible of your settings and zip them up for me to look at - CL3P20 should also be able to spot anything if you can send them to him as well. I just need to see what the issue might be as this may be something new to me unless I overlooked something

*Can you both update to the latest Beta BIOS - and see if problems clear? H53 is latest*


----------



## thehammer007

How do I over clock my ram on this board without affecting my timings?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> It may be a memory issue. Could explain my BSODs that I keep getting now and then. Windows memory diagnostic shows no issues with the ram. Heres a link to my kit thats installed right now.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145330


**If your in windows with 'A0' its not RAM incompatability.. this would likely prevent POST. That is good news for you. If you are in Windows and getting BSOD with 'A0' showing 24/7.. i think it is RAM issue still. Leave timings to 'Auto' and see if issue returns... or try to increase voltage by +.2v ..

I would suspect also that root issue is tRWRDD still set to 3 or 4 ... try 5 or 6 instead.









Quote:



> Originally Posted by *thehammer007*
> 
> How do I over clock my ram on this board without affecting my timings?


Not sure what really your asking...

if you want ram faster, incrementally - then adjust bclk

if you want ram faster, by the bunches - then increase ram divider

if you want specific timings - set them manually... then OC... this way mobo does not increase or loosen timings like 'tRFC' 'tRAS' and tertiary when you increase speed.


----------



## Scorpion49

Can anyone point me at some USB 3.0 drivers that are compatible with Windows 8? I think that is the only thing I have left that needs a driver and I can't seem to find one.


----------



## ride1226

I have not touched the ram voltage at all. I have only adjusted the speed. As far as I know I have done nothing to the timings either. Initially it had me set at 1066 and there was no temp displayed there either I don't believe. I then tried turning the speed to 2000 with xmp off and it BSOD on boot. Set it to 1866 with xmp on aand no bsod so turned it to 2133 and no bsod on boot however about 30 minutes into gw2 it bsod on me and rebooted. I have not touched any voltages, just changed the speed. I really do hope to chat with one of you and get this sorted out. Not going to invest in my water cooling kit until all these issues are ironed out and I can start over clocking the CPU confident that my board/ memory issues are solved.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> I have not touched the ram voltage at all. I have only adjusted the speed. As far as I know I have done nothing to the timings either. Initially it had me set at 1066 and there was no temp displayed there either I don't believe. I then tried turning the speed to 2000 with xmp off and it BSOD on boot. Set it to 1866 with xmp on aand no bsod so turned it to 2133 and no bsod on boot however about 30 minutes into gw2 it bsod on me and rebooted. I have not touched any voltages, just changed the speed. I really do hope to chat with one of you and get this sorted out. Not going to invest in my water cooling kit until all these issues are ironed out and I can start over clocking the CPU confident that my board/ memory issues are solved.


XMP profiles adjust the voltage for you. If you increased the speed beyond the XMP profile you will need to manually increase the voltage.


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> nop no luck, I noticed my voltage dropped down but frequency still at 3800 MHz. , This chip is supposed to be at 3400 MHz and 3800 MHz under load as long as is not overclocked. i cant make it go down to 1600 Mhz at idle.
> im not sure if 0.998V will handle 3800 mhz??
> 
> I loaded default parameters, CStates auto, C1E enabled and the rest on auto, and still no luck, what is going on?


I have the same "issue". I just can't get it to downclock while in idle state. It does downvolt, just does not downclock....

When I did a fresh install of Windows 8, I ran CPU-Z and it was working; the CPU was dropping to 1.6GHz while it was in idle, but after I restarted my PC, it was stuck in 3.8 again. Now it's overclocked to 4.2, and it stays there.

Could this cause stability issues since the CPU has to run at at 4.2 with 0.9xx volts?

EDIT: this thread might help as well, he was having the same issue: http://www.overclock.net/t/1323459/my-3570k-is-possessed/0_30


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> I have the same "issue". I just can't get it to downclock while in idle state. It does downvolt, just does not downclock....
> When I did a fresh install of Windows 8, I ran CPU-Z and it was working; the CPU was dropping to 1.6GHz while it was in idle, but after I restarted my PC, it was stuck in 3.8 again. Now it's overclocked to 4.2, and it stays there.
> Could this cause stability issues since the CPU has to run at at 4.2 with 0.9xx volts?
> EDIT: this thread might help as well, he was having the same issue: http://www.overclock.net/t/1323459/my-3570k-is-possessed/0_30


I remember after i installed a fresh copy of win 7 my processor was running at 1600 Mhz as well, but then I started to mess around with the OC settings and ever since I cant make it go down in frequency anymore.

Is this a bug, an issue how come voltage is dropping and not the frequency, Im starting to miss my old P67 ASUS board....























Here Im attaching some pics of my BIOS's settings, right after reset everything to default, I just modified the sata mode to be able to boot.


----------



## Sevada88

I'll try to get some pics as well, although I think my settings are set correctly because my voltage does drop, just not the frequency.

I didn't mess with the settings, I just used OCGenie. I'll set everything to default. And see what happens.

I doubt this is an issue with the board, I think it's other manufacturers have the same issue as well.

EDIT: do we have an MSI representative in this board? Maybe we could get some help.


----------



## SonDa5

For you guys having problems with over clocking.

I am running the newest latest BIOS and have tried Samsung low profile sticks or RAM, Crucial 1.5v 1866mhz CL9 sticks and Gskill 2400mhz CL10 sticks.

Of those kits above only the Gskill is depenadable for over clocking at decent speeds.

I'm still looking for better sticks of ram to over clock but this MB and my CPU give me hard time at over clocking ram.

To me the MB seems to be very picky with RAM. So that may be a part of the problem.

This MB is the best MB that I have ever owned though. It leaves me wanting more and I have had alot of overclocking fun with it so far. It makes over clocking fun.

My work with my delidded 3570k right now.

Ambient Temp 17.6C
[email protected] 1.14V
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2578618


----------



## thehammer007

For some reason, Control Centre's fan curve doesn't work and settings don't stick


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> hello MPower owners
> I have some questions about my MPower motherboards...
> why when I set my processor into 4.5 Ghz @auto voltage @1.240 volt, and I set my RAM into 2133 Mhz @10-11-10-27, I am unable to booting to windows? *so my max stable clock are 4.4 Ghz* [email protected] that ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any help would be greatly appreciated


any input for my problem above? because I think no one answered my questions.


----------



## ride1226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> XMP profiles adjust the voltage for you. If you increased the speed beyond the XMP profile you will need to manually increase the voltage.


I dont think 1866 or 2133 is beyond the XMP profiles is it? I have not had a BSOD at 1866, however thats below my rams stated speed. 2133 is only one step up and I got a BSOD 30 minutes into using the computer. Also, neither of those settings let the temp display on the LED. Both still leave it reading out A0. Very frustrating to need to buy a new set of ram, luckily this Corsair ran great in my old build that is now being set up for my parents so maybe I will just put it back in there and call it a loss and find something better for this board. I want to be able to overclock, not have to UNDERCLOCK my ram just to have a stable PC. Thats BS in my opinion.

Another weird observation, I installed CPU-z, Prime95, and RealTemp. I ran a stress test with Prime95 at stock clocks, CPU jumped into turbo at 3.8ghz, I watched my temps and in just 5-6 minutes hit 90*C. WTH? Thats at stock clock and stock voltage and stock heatsink. How am I supposed to overclock a CPU thats running that hot already? Or is it some sort of setting in those programs that I missed?


----------



## SonDa5

More WIN for my over clocking with this MB!!

Ambient Temps 18.6C
IBT quick and dirty standard run

[email protected]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2578924










Idle Temps

21C 24C 21C 18C

Maximum Temps

62C 70C 67C 62C










You guys don't give up.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> I dont think 1866 or 2133 is beyond the XMP profiles is it? I have not had a BSOD at 1866, however thats below my rams stated speed. 2133 is only one step up and I got a BSOD 30 minutes into using the computer. Also, neither of those settings let the temp display on the LED. Both still leave it reading out A0. Very frustrating to need to buy a new set of ram, luckily this Corsair ran great in my old build that is now being set up for my parents so maybe I will just put it back in there and call it a loss and find something better for this board. I want to be able to overclock, not have to UNDERCLOCK my ram just to have a stable PC. Thats BS in my opinion.
> Another weird observation, I installed CPU-z, Prime95, and RealTemp. I ran a stress test with Prime95 at stock clocks, CPU jumped into turbo at 3.8ghz, I watched my temps and in just 5-6 minutes hit 90*C. WTH? Thats at stock clock and stock voltage and stock heatsink. How am I supposed to overclock a CPU thats running that hot already? Or is it some sort of setting in those programs that I missed?


XMP profiles are settings profiles saved on the RAM itself that the BIOS can read and configure accordingly. If you enabled XMP, it will fill in all of the RAM settings for whichever profile you chose. If you change to manual mode and increase the clocks then you are no longer running an XMP profile, and you need to compensate with voltage, timing, sub-timing, tertiary timings, and possibly IMC voltage as well. It sounds like you just tried to set 2133 manually and are wondering why it crashed, and more like you don't have much experience overclocking and want to blame the RAM (unless you can explain better what you did and I'm just misunderstanding you).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> I remember after i installed a fresh copy of win 7 my processor was running at 1600 Mhz as well, but then I started to mess around with the OC settings and ever since I cant make it go down in frequency anymore.
> Is this a bug, an issue how come voltage is dropping and not the frequency, Im starting to miss my old P67 ASUS board....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Im attaching some pics of my BIOS's settings, right after reset everything to default, I just modified the sata mode to be able to boot.


I can see in this pic that C1E is disabled and your power states are on custom which means probably shut off as well. Turn them back on if you want downclocking.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> More WIN for my over clocking with this MB!!
> Ambient Temps 18.6C
> IBT quick and dirty standard run
> [email protected]
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2578924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idle Temps
> 21C 24C 21C 18C
> Maximum Temps
> 62C 70C 67C 62C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys don't give up.


You've got one awesome chip there my friend! delid?


----------



## ride1226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> XMP profiles are settings profiles saved on the RAM itself that the BIOS can read and configure accordingly. If you enabled XMP, it will fill in all of the RAM settings for whichever profile you chose. If you change to manual mode and increase the clocks then you are no longer running an XMP profile, and you need to compensate with voltage, timing, sub-timing, tertiary timings, and possibly IMC voltage as well. It sounds like you just tried to set 2133 manually and are wondering why it crashed, and more like you don't have much experience overclocking and want to blame the RAM (unless you can explain better what you did and I'm just misunderstanding you).


All I did was turn XMP on. Thats it. Turned it on and it automatically set my ram to 2000mhz where it should be. Save and Exit BIOS, tried to boot, BSOD. I dont know how I could have messed anything up there at all. I then clicked the tab just above enable/disable XMP and turned it to 1866 and it ran fine. However, still A0 displayed on the LED.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> You've got one awesome chip there my friend! delid?


YES it is delidded!



I got this chip back in May on day 1 when 3570k first came out.

My testing back in May.
Quote:


> Ambient temp 25C.
> 
> 4.5GHZ 1.17V
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2355447
> 
> 
> 
> Cooling:
> 
> Swiftech Apogee HD, 1x120 +1x360 mm HWLabs Stealth GT radiators, Each has 1 Triebwerk 123 fan in pull, TIM is IC Diamond.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> I have the same "issue". I just can't get it to downclock while in idle state. It does downvolt, just does not downclock....
> When I did a fresh install of Windows 8, I ran CPU-Z and it was working; the CPU was dropping to 1.6GHz while it was in idle, but after I restarted my PC, it was stuck in 3.8 again. Now it's overclocked to 4.2, and it stays there.
> Could this cause stability issues since the CPU has to run at at 4.2 with 0.9xx volts?
> EDIT: this thread might help as well, he was having the same issue: http://www.overclock.net/t/1323459/my-3570k-is-possessed/0_30
> 
> 
> 
> I remember after i installed a fresh copy of win 7 my processor was running at 1600 Mhz as well, but then I started to mess around with the OC settings and ever since I cant make it go down in frequency anymore.
> 
> Is this a bug, an issue how come voltage is dropping and not the frequency, Im starting to miss my old P67 ASUS board....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Im attaching some pics of my BIOS's settings, right after reset everything to default, I just modified the sata mode to be able to boot.
Click to expand...

***First pic = C1E is set to DISABLED !! Please enable.. then CPU multi should drop in OS*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> I'll try to get some pics as well, although I think my settings are set correctly because my voltage does drop, just not the frequency.
> 
> I didn't mess with the settings, I just used OCGenie. I'll set everything to default. And see what happens.
> 
> I doubt this is an issue with the board, I think it's other manufacturers have the same issue as well.
> 
> EDIT: do we have an MSI representative in this board? Maybe we could get some help.


Same as above... make sure C1E is set to ENABLE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> For you guys having problems with over clocking.
> 
> I am running the newest latest BIOS and have tried Samsung low profile sticks or RAM, Crucial 1.5v 1866mhz CL9 sticks and Gskill 2400mhz CL10 sticks.
> 
> Of those kits above only the Gskill is depenadable for over clocking at decent speeds.
> 
> I'm still looking for better sticks of ram to over clock but this MB and my CPU give me hard time at over clocking ram.
> 
> To me the MB seems to be very picky with RAM. So that may be a part of the problem.


 You issue is likely with the tertiary timing sets... This mobo defaults tertiary timings tight !!! Not all RAM is compatible. You may try moving ALL tertiary timings currently set to 3 or 4 - up to 5 or 6

*Gskill uses high bin PSC most cases which will run extremely tight tertiary timings... this is why your seeing OC come easier. Its not mobo... its not RAM.. its how they need to work together









Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> hello MPower owners
> I have some questions about my MPower motherboards...
> why when I set my processor into 4.5 Ghz @auto voltage @1.240 volt, and I set my RAM into 2133 Mhz @10-11-10-27, I am unable to booting to windows? *so my max stable clock are 4.4 Ghz* [email protected] that ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> any input for my problem above? because I think no one answered my questions.
Click to expand...

 If your rig doesnt POST .. your likely pushing RAM to hard without enough volts. Leave CPU at 4.2ghz and try again.. it you encounter same issue.. then you know to focus on RAM OC and not CPU. This is basic stuff here...

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> XMP profiles adjust the voltage for you. If you increased the speed beyond the XMP profile you will need to manually increase the voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think 1866 or 2133 is beyond the XMP profiles is it? I have not had a BSOD at 1866, however thats below my rams stated speed. 2133 is only one step up and I got a BSOD 30 minutes into using the computer. Also, neither of those settings let the temp display on the LED. Both still leave it reading out A0. Very frustrating to need to buy a new set of ram, luckily this Corsair ran great in my old build that is now being set up for my parents so maybe I will just put it back in there and call it a loss and find something better for this board. I want to be able to overclock, not have to UNDERCLOCK my ram just to have a stable PC. Thats BS in my opinion.
> 
> Another weird observation, I installed CPU-z, Prime95, and RealTemp. I ran a stress test with Prime95 at stock clocks, CPU jumped into turbo at 3.8ghz, I watched my temps and in just 5-6 minutes hit 90*C. WTH? Thats at stock clock and stock voltage and stock heatsink. How am I supposed to overclock a CPU thats running that hot already? Or is it some sort of setting in those programs that I missed?
Click to expand...

OC on stock cooler? Yikes.. I use stock cooler too for air cooling, but my ambient is ~40F right now... so load temps are still below 50c. I would think you may want to apply some fresh TIM and re-mount.. unless your sitting in a 78F room.. then things sound pretty normal to me.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> All I did was turn XMP on. Thats it. *Turned it on and it automatically set my ram to 2000mhz where it should be.* Save and Exit BIOS, tried to boot, BSOD. I dont know how I could have messed anything up there at all. I then clicked the tab just above enable/disable XMP and turned it to 1866 and it ran fine. However, still A0 displayed on the LED.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> I dont think 1866 or 2133 is beyond the XMP profiles is it? I have not had a BSOD at 1866, however thats below my rams stated speed. *2133 is only one step up and I got a BSOD 30 minutes into using the computer.*


This says you did two different things, unless you mean to say the XMP profile is for 2133 and you didn't get to run it at that speed because it BSOD at 2000mhz? I'm pretty confused at what you actually did.


----------



## ride1226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> *OC on stock cooler? Yikes.. I use stock cooler too for air cooling, but my ambient is ~40F right now... so load temps are still below 50c. I would think you may want to apply some fresh TIM and re-mount.. unless your sitting in a 78F room.. then things sound pretty normal to me.
> *


No I am NOT overclocking on the stock cooler. I ran the stress test in completely stock trim. Had not touched anything besides setting the ram to 1866 just so this thing would run. I turned on the stress test and hit 90* in 5-6 minutes at STOCK CLOCKS with the stock cooler attached. I didnt think it should be that high thats why I asked. Once my memory/motherboard issue is sorted out and can run the Ram normally and have the A0 on the mobo display go away I will be ordering a full custom watercooling loop to start learning cpu overclocking.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> If your rig doesnt POST .. your likely pushing RAM to hard without enough volts. *Leave CPU at 4.2ghz and try again*.. it you encounter same issue.. then you know to focus on RAM OC and not CPU. This is basic stuff here...


If I set my CPU @4.2 Ghz, everything works perfect, Like I said before, my Max OC now is 4.4 Ghz, beyond that, my system is unable to booting....

my RAM is 10-11-10-27 @2133 Mhz....look at my Sig.


----------



## CL3P20

I would remount for sure then... i can run IBT on stock cooler and not load over 70c with ambient temps sitting at 68F now.. You sir have an issue.

**fyi - i cant see sigs.. have them removed from my options.


----------



## ride1226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> This says you did two different things, unless you mean to say the XMP profile is for 2133 and you didn't get to run it at that speed because it BSOD at 2000mhz? I'm pretty confused at what you actually did.


Im sorry, that was my first attempt. I set XMP and tried to boot and got a BSOD.

Attempt 2, 1866, no BSOD. Read somewhere that this mobo did not support 2000, so stepped from 1866 to 2133 and it booted fine. 30 minutes in BSOD.

Attempt 3, where I am at now, turned it back down to 1866 because thats the only spot I had no issues, and turned here to everyone for help. Still, at this step, Mobo displays A0 on readout.

Hopefully that lays it out clearly.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> YES it is delidded!
> 
> I got this chip back in May on day 1 when 3570k first came out.
> My testing back in May.


Mine runs crazy hot! I'm at 4.7 @ 1.325 with a pretty beefy water setup and I am getting 70-81-81-79 in p95 and just over 90 in IBT!!! I contemplated a delit with the temp difference between cores.







TEMP ME!


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> I would remount for sure then... i can run IBT on stock cooler and not load over 70c with ambient temps sitting at 68F now.. You sir have an issue.
> 
> **fyi - i cant see sigs.. have them removed from my options.


remount what? reset BIOS settings, or?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> Im sorry, that was my first attempt. I set XMP and tried to boot and got a BSOD.
> Attempt 2, 1866, no BSOD. Read somewhere that this mobo did not support 2000, so stepped from 1866 to 2133 and it booted fine. 30 minutes in BSOD.
> Attempt 3, where I am at now, turned it back down to 1866 because thats the only spot I had no issues, and turned here to everyone for help. Still, at this step, Mobo displays A0 on readout.
> Hopefully that lays it out clearly.


Ah yeah now I get you. What exact RAM kit are you using? It is always possible the board just doesn't like it, or that the RAM can't run at its rated maximum speeds with whatever voltage that it sets automatically. I have had XMP kits that I had to bump the voltage up on a little bit.


----------



## ride1226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Ah yeah now I get you. What exact RAM kit are you using? It is always possible the board just doesn't like it, or that the RAM can't run at its rated maximum speeds with whatever voltage that it sets automatically. I have had XMP kits that I had to bump the voltage up on a little bit.


Posted it a few pages back but here it is again. I appreciate the dedicated help your giving me. Im trying pretty hard to get this intel rig to run right. Been a task so far.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145330


----------



## CL3P20

Try running them at 9-11-11-27 with stock voltage.. if you want to use XMP you can.. just go and set timings manually and set voltage to ~1.67v .. conversely you could try just leaving the timings and moving voltage on RAM to ~1.72v for testing purposes. If things are stable there you know you can loosen latency and drop voltage just as easy.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> Posted it a few pages back but here it is again. I appreciate the dedicated help your giving me. Im trying pretty hard to get this intel rig to run right. Been a task so far.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145330


Ahhh I see, sorry I missed it back there I just woke up, not entirely coherent yet









I know the board will run RAM at 2000mhz, I have run Samsung modules at that speed on this board. What BIOS version are you running?


----------



## ride1226

Updated it right out of the box to 17.4 via mFlash utility and a flash drive. Went smooth without a hitch. Im not furmiliar at all with messing with ram settings, what exact settings in BIOS would I be looking for to make these adjustments. Only thing I have ever done in the clocking subject was OC my graphics card a bit and OC a amd processor by .2ghz which was nothing. This is my first major dive considering how well I have heard intel OCs and what I have seen is capable with my i5 3570k.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Try running them at 9-11-11-27 with stock voltage.. if you want to use XMP you can.. just go and set timings manually and set voltage to ~1.67v .. conversely you could try just leaving the timings and moving voltage on RAM to ~1.72v for testing purposes. If things are stable there you know you can loosen latency and drop voltage just as easy.


Ok I will try that, will report back when I got a problem again, thanks for your input.


----------



## SonDa5

Quick and dirty 5GHZ 3dMarkl11 run with single HD7950 over P1100!









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4909584


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Quick and dirty 5GHZ 3dMarkl11 run with single HD7950 over P1100!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4909584


dang dude that is a nice score. These new radeon drivers are making me jealous!

How much difference in score does the cpu overclock make?

You're making me totally jealous right now







.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> dang dude that is a nice score. These new radeon drivers are making me jealous!
> How much difference in score does the cpu overclock make?
> You're making me totally jealous right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


CPU speed is just a part of the system performance but it is very important. This mother board is great. The new AMD drivers are great!


----------



## ride1226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Try running them at 9-11-11-27 with stock voltage.. if you want to use XMP you can.. just go and set timings manually and set voltage to ~1.67v .. conversely you could try just leaving the timings and moving voltage on RAM to ~1.72v for testing purposes. If things are stable there you know you can loosen latency and drop voltage just as easy.


Not sure if this was meant for me, or the guy above who just took the advice and went to run it.

Just now I set XMP to enabled, and DRAM Frequency to AUTO. It automatically set it to 2000mhz and 9-10-9-27 at 1.65v. Instant BSOD during boot.

Reset everything to defaults in BIOS to start fresh. Memory defaulted to 1066. Ran prime95 and cpuz and realtemp. Turned on the small ffts test and after 30 minutes at 3.8ghz from the stock turbo my temps on the stock cooler were max 86-91-90-87.


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thehammer007*
> 
> For some reason, Control Centre's fan curve doesn't work and settings don't stick


Yes, that's true. What you need to do is go into the BIOS and change the settings under Hardware Monitor.


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> ***First pic = C1E is set to DISABLED !! Please enable.. then CPU multi should drop in OS*
> 
> Same as above... make sure C1E is set to enable


I truly apologize, I uploaded the wrong screenshots, those I took them right after resetting the CMOS and of course C1E is disabled.

I've been playing with the settings and I found the reason why the CPU wont downclock to 1600 Mhz. First I want to mention that High performance setting was enabled inside Windows under Power Options in Control Panel, Makes sense? yes right? that was the reason why the cpu was always clocking to 3800 MHz even with C1E enabled and CStates on auto. If you want to see your processor at 1600 MHz, choose Power Saver. However I found something very strange.

Right after resetting the CMOS and enabling C1E, the system boots and clocks to 1600 MHz as long as Power Saver Option is chosen under Power Settings in Control Panel, but if you reboot your system, that setting will not work anymore and goes back to 3800 Mhz even with C1E enabled and CStates on auto. I want to mention that no other option was changed in BIOS, it was just a simple reboot, and there is NO WAY to make it go down to 1600 MHz unless you clear your CMOS again and reset C1E to enabled and CStates to auto. but for what? It will only work as long as you dont reboot your system.

I will upload a video to show the whole process from the moment I reset the CMOS, change C1E, Reboot and everything.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Can anyone point me at some USB 3.0 drivers that are compatible with Windows 8? I think that is the only thing I have left that needs a driver and I can't seem to find one.


*Intel:* http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=21129
*NEC/Renesas:* http://www.station-drivers.com/telechargement/nec/divers/renesas_usb3_2.1.39.0-allos(www.station-drivers.com).exe


----------



## Tyreman

Can anybody tell me if I am missing something

I have thought that "CPU Features" was below the MEMORY Z but look at my screen shot its not there

Any ideas?

Y can see my bios version above as well.










Thanks in advance people.


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Can anybody tell me if I am missing something
> I have thought that "CPU Features" was below the MEMORY Z but look at my screen shot its not there
> Any ideas?
> Y can see my bios version above as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance people.


is that the very bottom of the screen? did you try to scroll down a little more, dont use the slider with the mouse, use the up and down arrows in the keyboard to scroll down, the highlighted option is DDR_VREF_CA_A, TRY TO, again use the up and down arrows to scroll. report back.


----------



## Tyreman

Ah Ha........... exactly what i was doing wrong scrolling with the mouse

What a fool was I getting to comfortable

Thank you so much !!!!


----------



## mfranco702

no problem. also your BIOS version shows in the screenshot E7751IMS V 17.4 just below the system date.


----------



## thehammer007

How do I configure my Turbo Boost to boost up to 4.8GHz? I set the core limit in CPU features to 48 already but it will always stay at my 4.4GHz









Edit: Max TDP for my cooler is 300W


----------



## Scorpion49

Have a question for you guys. The Intel Smart Connect crap, is there any way to install it but make it shut up? If I don't install it, I get an unknown device in my device manager. If I do install it, it flashes the icon every second trying to get my attention. I don't think I need Intel to hold my hand and guide me to updating *insert internet feeds here* at 2 AM to be honest, but I also don't want the annoying unknown device.


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> Not sure if this was meant for me, or the guy above who just took the advice and went to run it.
> Just now I set XMP to enabled, and DRAM Frequency to AUTO. It automatically set it to 2000mhz and 9-10-9-27 at 1.65v. Instant BSOD during boot.
> Reset everything to defaults in BIOS to start fresh. Memory defaulted to 1066. Ran prime95 and cpuz and realtemp. Turned on the small ffts test and after 30 minutes at 3.8ghz from the stock turbo my temps on the stock cooler were max 86-91-90-87.


That was for you - set the 9-11-11-28 in linked memory at 2000 with timings set manually (vertical down) and set memory voltage to 1.68v-1.7v ~ and move the memory to the closest socket to the cpu and the other "sister socket" two spaces away. while you are at it set the cpu voltage to 1.07v for the time being as the auto tends to overdo it a bit. try that and see how it does

I will say - helping to troubleshoot over text is hard when it comes to OC as there are so many variables, configurations, subtleties, and even behavior that I am used to in person after how many years and god knows how many parts. So this definitely is made into a challenge when done over the internet so I appoligize if I ask so much or it takes a while - as even one digit can throw off the OC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> I truly apologize, I uploaded the wrong screenshots, those I took them right after resetting the CMOS and of course C1E is disabled.
> I've been playing with the settings and I found the reason why the CPU wont downclock to 1600 Mhz. First I want to mention that High performance setting was enabled inside Windows under Power Options in Control Panel, Makes sense? yes right? that was the reason why the cpu was always clocking to 3800 MHz even with C1E enabled and CStates on auto. If you want to see your processor at 1600 MHz, choose Power Saver. However I found something very strange.
> Right after resetting the CMOS and enabling C1E, the system boots and clocks to 1600 MHz as long as Power Saver Option is chosen under Power Settings in Control Panel, but if you reboot your system, that setting will not work anymore and goes back to 3800 Mhz even with C1E enabled and CStates on auto. I want to mention that no other option was changed in BIOS, it was just a simple reboot, and there is NO WAY to make it go down to 1600 MHz unless you clear your CMOS again and reset C1E to enabled and CStates to auto. but for what? It will only work as long as you dont reboot your system.
> I will upload a video to show the whole process from the moment I reset the CMOS, change C1E, Reboot and everything.


Yes Power Technology Has to be on *CUSTOM* or you are going to have a bad time. This was the first thing I figured out while testing pre-release. You can't OC with another setting so when I was seeing what you wrote I was expecting other issue. This is a simple setting that will interfere with ability - user selection issue not a board issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thehammer007*
> 
> How do I configure my Turbo Boost to boost up to 4.8GHz? I set the core limit in CPU features to 48 already but it will always stay at my 4.4GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Max TDP for my cooler is 300W


for anything that high you are not going to do turbo boost with it. you will need to manually set up the OC, what is your system specs?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Have a question for you guys. The Intel Smart Connect crap, is there any way to install it but make it shut up? If I don't install it, I get an unknown device in my device manager. If I do install it, it flashes the icon every second trying to get my attention. I don't think I need Intel to hold my hand and guide me to updating *insert internet feeds here* at 2 AM to be honest, but I also don't want the annoying unknown device.


What are you using it for - I don't use any driver / utility that I don't need as it tends to just bulk up the system and create more running processes. If you want to use it on a PRN basis - get CCleaner>install> tools> startup> disable the items to speed boot and stop from auto launching ... Or just unistall with REVO and install if needed,


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> What are you using it for - I don't use any driver / utility that I don't need as it tends to just bulk up the system and create more running processes. If you want to use it on a PRN basis - get CCleaner>install> tools> startup> disable the items to speed boot and stop from auto launching ... Or just unistall with REVO and install if needed,


I'm not using it at all, I just don't want an unknown device. The software apparently carries a driver for something on this board. Oh well, I'm done with the MPower anyways now that MSI said they can't add offset, because since I upgraded to 17.4 BIOS I can no longer run at 4.6ghz with auto voltage. I guess I'll move on to gigabyte.


----------



## ride1226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> That was for you - set the 9-11-11-28 in linked memory at 2000 with timings set manually (vertical down) and set memory voltage to 1.68v-1.7v ~ and move the memory to the closest socket to the cpu and the other "sister socket" two spaces away. while you are at it set the cpu voltage to 1.07v for the time being as the auto tends to overdo it a bit. try that and see how it does
> I will say - helping to troubleshoot over text is hard when it comes to OC as there are so many variables, configurations, subtleties, and even behavior that I am used to in person after how many years and god knows how many parts. So this definitely is made into a challenge when done over the internet so I appoligize if I ask so much or it takes a while - as even one digit can throw off the OC,


No problem at all. I just appreciate the help because I have never had issues with a system right out of the box. Only ever had problems when I start messing with things. Sounds like the AUTO voltage could be why I am seeing high temps at a stock clock. I'll hopefully get to mess with the rig when I get home from work this evening and will try your settings. Hopefully some time this week I can catch you on Skype to help ease the pain of forum trouble shooting something so technical.


----------



## Nebulous

Hey guyz maybe someone can she light here. First here's my pic:

DSC00041.JPG 83k .JPG file


Board: MSI Z77 MPower
Chip: 3570K
Ram: 16gb(4x4) Samsung
PC3-12800 MV-3V4G3D/US

Now my problems at hand:

1st Problem:

Went into the bios and started to ramp her up a bit. 4.0Ghgz was a cakewalk at stock voltage. Just multi. Then I got brave and went 44 on the multi and bumped up the vcore a notch to 1.3v. Then I decided to play with the ram.

Ram= 1866, 10-10-10-28-1T- 1.35v
Cpu = x44, 1.3v

Saved and rebooted.....this is when all hell broke loose PC rebooted and got stock at reboot cycle. Would not pass error code 72 on the debug LED.

Powered off, unplug off wall, remove vid cards, remove cmos battery and waited 20 min. Put everything back, press power button..reboots...again stuck at 72 reboot cycle. Read manual and switch over the bios switch to "B" and reboot, finally back at desktop. Go to MSI's site, follow guide to flash corrupted "A" bios repair. Follow it to the letter...and I'm rewarded with a dead primary bios









Running back-up bios "B" at 4.3Ghz @1.2V and ram @ 1866, 10-10-10-28-1T- 1.35v .

2nd problem:

My Samsungs were able to run 1866, but now they don't pass stock 1600. No matter what I try, voltages, timings, they will not pass 1600. I even tried just 2 sticks to no avail.

Don't get me wrong I luv this new setup and was looking forward to it as my new upgrade. Now I'm having doubts. Running on secondary bios i'm not happy about, nor am I happy my ram won't run the proven 2133.

ANything I can do about my problems or am I SOL?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebulous*
> 
> Hey guyz maybe someone can she light here. First here's my pic:
> 
> DSC00041.JPG 83k .JPG file
> 
> Board: MSI Z77 MPower
> Chip: 3570K
> Ram: 16gb(4x4) Samsung
> PC3-12800 MV-3V4G3D/US
> Now my problems at hand:
> 1st Problem:
> Went into the bios and started to ramp her up a bit. 4.0Ghgz was a cakewalk at stock voltage. Just multi. Then I got brave and went 44 on the multi and bumped up the vcore a notch to 1.3v. Then I decided to play with the ram.
> Ram= 1866, 10-10-10-28-1T- 1.35v
> Cpu = x44, 1.3v
> Saved and rebooted.....this is when all hell broke loose PC rebooted and got stock at reboot cycle. Would not pass error code 72 on the debug LED.
> Powered off, unplug off wall, remove vid cards, remove cmos battery and waited 20 min. Put everything back, press power button..reboots...again stuck at 72 reboot cycle. Read manual and switch over the bios switch to "B" and reboot, finally back at desktop. Go to MSI's site, follow guide to flash corrupted "A" bios repair. Follow it to the letter...and I'm rewarded with a dead primary bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running back-up bios "B" at 4.3Ghz @1.2V and ram @ 1866, 10-10-10-28-1T- 1.35v .
> 2nd problem:
> My Samsungs were able to run 1866, but now they don't pass stock 1600. No matter what I try, voltages, timings, they will not pass 1600. I even tried just 2 sticks to no avail.
> Don't get me wrong I luv this new setup and was looking forward to it as my new upgrade. Now I'm having doubts. Running on secondary bios i'm not happy about, nor am I happy my ram won't run the proven 2133.
> ANything I can do about my problems or am I SOL?


72 is RAM, you need to bump up your voltage a bunch. I found to run sammies on this board you need to keep the voltage at 1.495 or 1.515v, DO NOT go auto (if you put 1.500 it changes to auto) as it will rank the volts up to 1.7v and it killed one of my samsung sets doing that. Next time just power down and hit the clrcmos button on the I/O plate.

I am currently running my second set of samsungs at 9-10-9-1T 2000mhz 1.515v.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nebulous*
> 
> Saved and rebooted.....this is when all hell broke loose PC rebooted and got stock at reboot cycle. Would not pass error code 72 on the debug LED.
> Powered off, unplug off wall, remove vid cards, remove cmos battery and waited 20 min. Put everything back, press power button..reboots...again stuck at 72 reboot cycle. Read manual and switch over the bios switch to "B" and reboot, finally back at desktop. Go to MSI's site, follow guide to flash corrupted "A" bios repair. Follow it to the letter...and I'm rewarded with a dead primary bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running back-up bios "B" at 4.3Ghz @1.2V and ram @ 1866, 10-10-10-28-1T- 1.35v .
> 
> 
> 
> 72 is RAM, you need to bump up your voltage a bunch. I found to run sammies on this board you need to keep the voltage at 1.495 or 1.515v, DO NOT go auto (if you put 1.500 it changes to auto) as it will rank the volts up to 1.7v and it killed one of my samsung sets doing that. Next time just power down and hit the clrcmos button on the I/O plate.
> 
> I am currently running my second set of samsungs at 9-10-9-1T 2000mhz 1.515v.
Click to expand...

Good question. I ran into this same issue and tried to fix by doing everything *Nebulous* tried. It no work.

And I can't get to BIOS to even change the ram votage in the "a" BIOS setting, yet the "b" BIOS setting boots fine on the same ram.

Also I could never get the USB flash to work on the "a" BIOS once this happened, although I could flash the "b" through the USB stick.

*So first question*: is there something that can be done to get out of the error 72 reboot cycle when it won't allow any USB flash update or ever get back into BIOS again on one a/b switch setting?

*A second question*: When we replace only the motherboard in a system, and first unload all the drivers, and then boot up the new MB and load its drivers and all the other device drivers fresh, will I need to reload the W7 OS???


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Good question. I ran into this same issue and tried to fix by doing everything *Nebulous* tried. It no work.
> And I can't get to BIOS to even change the ram votage in the "a" BIOS setting, yet the "b" BIOS setting boots fine on the same ram.
> Also I could never get the USB flash to work on the "a" BIOS once this happened, although I could flash the "b" through the USB stick.
> *So first question*: is there something that can be done to get out of the error 72 reboot cycle when it won't allow any USB flash update or ever get back into BIOS again on one a/b switch setting?
> *A second question*: When we replace only the motherboard in a system, and first unload all the drivers, and then boot up the new MB and load its drivers and all the other device drivers fresh, will I need to reload the W7 OS???


I'm not sure about the error 72, I've had it and didn't have any issue getting back into BIOS. Sometimes hitting the restart button a few times quickly will force it to proclaim my overclock failed and it will then let me back into the BIOS.

As far as Windows 7, 99% of the time you won't even have to remove the old drivers. If it BSOD when you boot it, make sure the new board is set to AHCI if that was what you are using before, that is the only time I have had a Win 7 migration give me an issue. I used the same OS install on the same drive across 6 different systems with multiple platforms (x58, 1155, 2011, AM3, etc) and it worked fine.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

The following have reported having a corrupted BIOS file:

Post # 371 - BIOS A by nagle3092
Post # 446 - BIOS B by Atom03
Post # 692 - BIOS A by Nebulous (I pointed him to this thread when he told me about his ram problem)
Post # 694 - BIOS A by PCWargamer

*Subsequent edits/additions:*
Post #719 - BIOS A by Blatsz32

When Neb told me it had happened to him, I thought it to be an isolated and unique case. He was having problems running those Samsung modules (which I sent him and had them previously at 2133 with 9-10-10-30 1T @ 1.575v) so I came looking thru this thread for possible solutions to the ram issue. As I was reading the thread I came across those other posts of guys having problems with corrupted BIOS.

Is it just me, or does this appear to be a higher than expected number of corrupted BIOS files?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> The following have reported having a corrupted BIOS file:
> Post # 371 - BIOS A by nagle3092
> Post # 446 - BIOS B by Atom03
> Post # 692 - BIOS A by Nebulous (I pointed him to this thread when he told me about his ram problem)
> Post # 694 - BIOS A by PCWargamer
> When Neb told me it had happened to him, I thought it to be an isolated and unique case. He was having problems running those Samsung modules (which I sent him and had them previously at 2133 with 9-10-10-30 1T @ 1.575v) so I came looking thru this thread for possible solutions to the ram issue. As I was reading the thread I came across those other posts of guys having problems with corrupted BIOS.
> Is it just me, or does this appear to be a higher than expected number of corrupted BIOS files?


You might be on to something here. I wonder what BIOS version each of them were running.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

I'm not sure what BIOS *Nebulous* was running at the time, but I do know that he now has the latest flashed to BIOS B, as I specifically asked him which BIOS he was running when we were discussing the ram problems.

He has tried numerous times to reflash BIOS A without success using the same approach that *nagle3092* described in his Post #451 (this is the same approach that MSI told *Neb* to use when he contacted them about his troubles).

Of the 4 guys, only *nagle3092* has been able to fix it, although I don't know about *Atom03*, as he has not posted again (does that mean he fixed it, or does it mean he sent his board off for replacement?).


----------



## Nebulous

Thanks for your suggestions and help fellas, unfortunately primary bios (A) is toast. I tried numerous times to flash it to see if it can be repaired, but to no avail. I'm forced to run off secondary bios(B). It also has been going nutzos. Running 17.4 (H4) version.

As for the sammies, best I was able to get with them was 2000 @ 10-10-10-28-1T and 1.6v. Ran like that for a short time until i got a BSOD followed by a memory dump. After clearing cmos again I was able to get back to stock settings. Anything over that fails to post. Right now I'm running everything at stock speed. Hoping the new ram I'll be receiving soon will fix part of the issue. Ram modules are Kingston HyperX T1 KHX21C11T1K2/8X. I've read these are well tested on Z77 chipset boards and run their rated speeds of 2133.

Now my other issue is the bios. Nothing left to do but RMA the board. Not even 1 week and I'm already having doubts about my decision. I have never encountered issues like this ever.


----------



## ride1226

I feel the same as the poster above me. If my issues don't sort out I'll be scrapping the board. A lot of people have great stories with it but like you said I have never had issues right out of the box like this. My first board which I exchanged had a corrupted bios as well. It booted into it however it flickered and layered overiitself and was unusable at all. It also showed this A0 error which I am still having now on my exchanged new board. I'm hoping its a ram issue which will be sorted out, I'll be ordering a new set this week to try just need suggestions on which one since I know my current corsair stick run fine in my other PC which is being given to my family.

Hope to get this board running right. Really do. Will be trying TheGoatEaters suggestion this evening.

Does running in slots 1&2 work the same as 2&3. Wondering why the manual says to put dual channel in 2&3 specifically.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebulous*
> 
> Now my other issue is the bios. Nothing left to do but RMA the board. Not even 1 week and I'm already having doubts about my decision. I have never encountered issues like this ever.


I'm in the same boat. In the mean time I grabbed an Asus Sabertooth... once the replacement MPower arrives I'll give it another chance but yeah... I have the same feeling :\

Unfortunately the little wifi module wasn't my only problem, it just seems it was the first. Oh well, it's out of my control now, just looking forward to the replacement. The MSI bios was easier (or I thought so) to navigate and play with, much more straightforward then the Sabertooth's interface...that little Go-to-BIOS button was *so* darned convenient too :|


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Dang, I sure hate to hear all these horror stories. I know that there are a bunch of guys that have had good results, but for the unlucky ones, these BIOS related problems, whether memory compatibility or file corruptions, are certainly significant.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> The following have reported having a corrupted BIOS file:
> 
> Post # 371 - BIOS A by nagle3092
> Post # 446 - BIOS B by Atom03
> Post # 692 - BIOS A by Nebulous (I pointed him to this thread when he told me about his ram problem)
> Post # 694 - BIOS A by PCWargamer
> 
> When Neb told me it had happened to him, I thought it to be an isolated and unique case. He was having problems running those Samsung modules (which I sent him and had them previously at 2133 with 9-10-10-30 1T @ 1.575v) so I came looking thru this thread for possible solutions to the ram issue. As I was reading the thread I came across those other posts of guys having problems with corrupted BIOS.
> 
> Is it just me, or does this appear to be a higher than expected number of corrupted BIOS files?


I was running version 17.3 and it ran fine out of the box.

I was able to do some OC testing and noted lower vcore for simular OCs compared to my Z68 board it was to replace. It was even able to do some 5GHz superPis and some 4.9GHz Cinebench, as well as some other benches at 4.9-5.1GHz. Not bad. Highest OC the board was able to do with my particular 3770K was 5.2GHz, around 52MHz lower than the other board's max, but it was still a new board and I think it would have done up to that 5.252GHz in time, and maybe even more (at least was hoping so!).

So I liked the board very much. It looks just great. Lots of good features for the price, and I saw that it was running well for OCing. But it was in the adjusting of the BIOS and a reboot where it just started to cycle with the error 72 - Ram error.

So I powered down, hit the clear CMOS button. When that did not work I removed the CMOS battery to further clear BIOS. When that did not work I verified "b" BIOS worked fine and then tried to flash the "a" BIOS using the USB stick and instructions from the MSI site (and their tool). No good. I was able to flash the "b" BIOS up to the latest BIOS using that method, so I know it works fine. But "a" BIOS was toast even after multiple attempts to fix it.

Shame too as I really like this board! Still do. But too many issus I have never had to deal with on any other board. And too soon. I hope you guys find out a fix for this so that others can enjoy this board as it looks like a great OC'er for the short time I was playing with it. And I would still consider it for a new build if these issues do get resolved over time.


----------



## brian1115

Anyone know if you can turn off the avexir lights on the ram? Or customize the sequence in which they flash? Thanks in advance


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> The following have reported having a corrupted BIOS file:
> Post # 371 - BIOS A by nagle3092
> Post # 446 - BIOS B by Atom03
> Post # 692 - BIOS A by Nebulous (I pointed him to this thread when he told me about his ram problem)
> Post # 694 - BIOS A by PCWargamer
> When Neb told me it had happened to him, I thought it to be an isolated and unique case. He was having problems running those Samsung modules (which I sent him and had them previously at 2133 with 9-10-10-30 1T @ 1.575v) so I came looking thru this thread for possible solutions to the ram issue. As I was reading the thread I came across those other posts of guys having problems with corrupted BIOS.
> Is it just me, or does this appear to be a higher than expected number of corrupted BIOS files?


Corrupted BIOS is probably due to bad flashes from unstable RAM/over clocking settings. I had problems with the Samsung popular over clocking RAM, it wouldn't over clock at all. Also tried Crucial Tactical 1866mhz CL 9-9-9-27 1.5v and it wouldn't post with the XMP profile. This mb is very finicky with ram. I have a set of 2x4GB Gskill 2400mhz CL10 kit that runs stable with the XMP set but if I try to over clock or under clock it will not post. RAM seems to be a big problem with the MB.

The other problem I have had is the lucidlogix Virtu MvP only worked well for 3 days then crapped out and I can't figure out how to work it. I contacted MSI and did what they asked me and it got to the point where they thought I should send in the MB to be RMA'd. I think the board is fine but it has software issues in the BIOS.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian1115*
> 
> Anyone know if you can turn off the avexir lights on the ram? Or customize the sequence in which they flash? Thanks in advance


Not sure. Any way to take off the heat shields and unplug the lights?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Not sure. Any way to take of the heat shields and unplug the lights?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian1115*
> 
> Anyone know if you can turn off the avexir lights on the ram? Or customize the sequence in which they flash? Thanks in advance


No, you can not. The heat spreader is very stuck on there so you risk damaging the modules trying to take it off. Not to mention the LED's are soldered to the PCB.


----------



## ride1226

Heres some more attempts with the above suggestions and my observations.

Main screen:









Overclock Settings page:









Overclock Genie page:









Timings page (not sure if I did this all correctly):









Running Prime95 blend test. Noticed the ram frequency listed in cpuz says 1000 which is weird:









After ten minutes in Prime95 with blend test running:









One thing I noticed is after stopping the workers in prime95 my CPU did not kick back to 3.4. No BSODs during the ten minute run. Motherboard still reads out A0 as apposed to temps like it should. What do I do now? Not trying to be spoon fed I am sorry, this board is just baffling to me.


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> Heres some more attempts with the above suggestions and my observations.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Main screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclock Settings page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclock Genie page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running Prime95 blend test. Noticed the ram frequency listed in cpuz says 1000 which is weird:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After ten minutes in Prime95 with blend test running:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I noticed is after stopping the workers in prime95 my CPU did not kick back to 3.4. No BSODs during the ten minute run. Motherboard still reads out A0 as apposed to temps like it should. What do I do now? Not trying to be spoon fed I am sorry, this board is just baffling to me.


I do see that you have the memory set up in OC Genie settings - so set the speed to auto under the main oc settings page - also set the all the timings and take off the XMP setting in OC Genie setting. Your memory is working correctly, DDR3 has an actual and effective memory speed - actual speed for 2000MHz is 1000MHz - for ddr3 multiply by 2 - effective speed is 2000MHz . I am working on getting some information to help diagnose the A0 issue.

*Please get back to me on the following issues -*

Error 72 - RAM mfg/model/spec/config, all BIOS version & settings, detailed account of issues, troubleshooting steps taken, also all other HW in system and system specifics about build --- all as specific and as detailed as possible

Flashing BIOS - Please report if you have a corrupted BIOS all the steps you took to flash. I want you to tell me if you loaded all the defaults and saved/reboot ( f6>f10>into bios> mflash). please be clear and honest so we can nail down the cause.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> No, I have not. I would think that having Dual Channel memory would be the way to go. I could try putting them in slot1 and slot2 but then I lose the advantage of dual channel memory. Does everybody have to run single channel for something as simple as a temp readout to work? I have to say, I am pretty disappointed in my new build. Every other AMD rig I have ever built was simple, worked right the first time. This intel rig has been a headache. Pretty sad because this was a big chunk of money, and a lot of research, and time, and lost excitement over my new performance gain.


Every build that I have done I learn new stuff about the motherboard in use.. If you are coming from AMD I'm sure you are going to need to learn a few things about the new MB.

What do you want to do with the BIOS settings? Do want to over clock?


----------



## Tyreman

Here is a first up full test
not sure how to make bigger


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Corrupted BIOS is probably due to bad flashes from unstable RAM/over clocking settings.


That's a tad of a generalization, isn't it? You're having your own problems with your BIOS, but you wave theirs off as user error?

I don't know about anyone else, but I always set the board to default settings before flashing the BIOS on any board. That's pretty much standard procedure, isn't it?

I'll have to let the affected guys answer for themselves as to what each of them did prior to the BIOS flashing.


----------



## CL3P20

There are a lot of comments in here from folks that really should be reading and educating themselves a bit more before they start pushing buttons to OC to the moon.









For starters: Dont try to OC your RAM 400mhz if you dont know what type of IC's you have ... understanding the difference between "advertised" and actual/base clock is important as well.

**Not to poke or prod.. but read something for yourself to understand a bit more before seeking knowledge from folks that have been doing it for years. Sure we can regurgitate all sorts of numbers/settings etc... some of them which may be useful.. Ultimately, if YOU understand what YOU are doing... helping YOU should be that much more productive!









Last - dont OC RAM and CPU together when testing... this is a fail way to test for stability. Push one... then the other... this is how you will get to a "higher" level than previous with your OC.


----------



## ShadyGaby

Hello !

Can someone help me to make an intel 2500K overclock to 4.5Ghz on MSI Mpower, had an Asus P8P67 PRO before and from there it was a breeze to climb up to 5GHz, only climb multipicator and voltage. I tried the same with this board, I've booted windows and got BSOD!


----------



## Nebulous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> *Please get back to me on the following issues -*
> Error 72 - RAM mfg/model/spec/config, all BIOS version & settings, detailed account of issues, troubleshooting steps taken, also all other HW in system and system specifics about build --- all as specific and as detailed as possible
> Flashing BIOS - Please report if you have a corrupted BIOS all the steps you took to flash. I want you to tell me if you loaded all the defaults and saved/reboot ( f6>f10>into bios> mflash). please be clear and honest so we can nail down the cause.


1) There is no XMP profile on my board that I can see, un less I'm missing something. Error 72 came up as I was trying to set up the ram to run 1866 with 11-11-11- 28-1T and 1.45v. These modules have been tested to run up to 2133 @ 9-10-10-30-1T and 1.575v on an X79 board confirmed by Reefa_Madness. These are the modules I got from him.Ram modules are Samsung MV-3V4G3D/US PC3 12800 4gb sticks x 4 = newegg link

I started at stock/defaults. Went into bios just to overclock the cpu first. All power saving features disabled (C1E, EIST, etc). Raised the cpu multi to 40 at stock volts and rebooted, no problems. I then proceeded to try a bit higher to 44 and raised the vcore to 1.3v and again rebooted, no problems. Then I decided to try the ram. Rebooted and went into the bios, navigated to oc tab and proceeded. Left everything on AUTO except for ram speed which I set to 1866 and dram voltage upped to 1.45v. Saved and rebooted. Upon the reboot I checked the debug LED and it hung at 72. Pressed and held PWR till it powered off. Waited several minutes then powered up again, went thru boot cycle and again hung at 72. The rest is on post # 692

As for the reflash: I d/led the latest bios file (H4-17.4) Unzipped and extracted to USB Flash/thumb drive.
Booted with bios "B" Get into bios running everything at their defaults
Flip bios switch back to "A" while in bios
I got to Utilities>MFlash
I select USE BIOS FILE TO BOOT or something like that
I Select UPDATE BIOS AND ME
I select USB Thumb drive
I select BIOS file on said thumb drive
Proceeded to flash

Screen shows progress bar with "Flashing" and of course I see the warnings of do not remove usb stick, blah blah. So I wait.....and wait....and wait. It reboots once and then it goes to update the ME. It shows bios was successfully flashed/updated to that effect. I remove usb stick and reboot. That's when it goes downhill from there. It just powers on and off, on and off, on and off in a cycle and that's it. I have to power off the psu, hit the PWR switch so psu drains. I wait a few minutes, flip bios switch to "B" and reboot, then it comes back to life.

I may not have been here long, but I'm a Senior member @ overclockers.com for 10+ years. I've flashed bioses before and never have I bricked a board aside from using a modded bios which I was aware of the risks. I have overclocked every board I've owned in the past 10+ years so I'm sure I do know what I'm doing. I've done every type of cooling aside from LN2. I've also done volt mods to video cards and motherboards and ran my share of benchmarking, so again I'm sure I know what I'm doing. As new boards/chipsets/ram/ cpu's come into play, I do my research and stay current and up-to-date along with my fellow overclockers to what hardware is capable of doing what.

What CL3P20 posted was, how should I put this, with good intentions, but the road to hell was paved with good intentions. I'm sure he wasn't directing that post to me, but I found it to be insulting and degrading. If it was not, then I apologize. We're all here to seek help and knowledge.


----------



## CL3P20

no not at your posting Nebulous.. more inline with the post above yours. Its hard to help the "cant press enough buttons for 5ghz omg!" ... I mean, really.. what can I do with that?

**As for your issue - I have flashed using similar method.. only did NOT flash ME.. Only the BIOS. I have had to issues so far with the few BIOS updates I have performed. I would use your "good BIOS" to POST and when in your BIOS menu, flip the BIOS switch to the "bad BIOS"... and go back through the flashing procedure.. this time only flash BIOS.. and NOT ME. Once it reboots.. you should have a "restored" BIOS on your previously bad save.

for your mem.. I would not use voltage below 1.5 or 1.52v for Samsung.. though it is totally feasible.. for "Auto" settings - the mobo will "find" tight latency settings... and tertiary timings. From your past experience you may have seen that the measured latency will require "x" amount of voltage regardless of timings used...

ie - ~45ns latency ; 7-7-6-20 @ 800mhz ... RAM needs 1.58v

~45ns latency ; 8-8-7-24 @ 1000mhz ... RAM needs 1.58v

With that in mind - I think the Auto timings are too tight for the voltage you are running.. causing your RAM errors in POST. Try to keep voltage at least 1.5v and clock from there. While I dont advise it to others - I have been torturing my Samsung on this board pretty tough... running +2400mhz, 9-12-12-17 with ~1.76v... they are very stable and have taken the punishment very well... Over three weeks of 2D and 3D testing at those speeds or higher.. with voltage up to 1.84v so far.

...point being.. dont be scared of giving them 1.57v to clock and play around... 1.6v is relatively safe for full 24/7 in my eyes.







*No hard feelings either.. just had to rant a bit.. folks have to understand.. we are all here to help and learn.. but no one has a 'magic wand'. At some point everyone has to pitch in and start with a little ground work of there own, to give the details needed to those that can help.. otherwise its just a cry in the dark.. know what I mean?

Regards.


----------



## ride1226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> I do see that you have the memory set up in OC Genie settings - so set the speed to auto under the main oc settings page - also set the all the timings and take off the XMP setting in OC Genie setting. Your memory is working correctly, DDR3 has an actual and effective memory speed - actual speed for 2000MHz is 1000MHz - for ddr3 multiply by 2 - effective speed is 2000MHz . I am working on getting some information to help diagnose the A0 issue.


Set the speed to auto on the first oc settings page and turned off XMP in the OC Genie options page. Only thing I dont see in the OC Genie options page is how to set the timings. Still AO on the board, and still 3.8ghz with no throttling down once load is taken off. Im sure that an easy fix I believe I read something back a bit on someone with the same thing going on. Not that my old AMD cpu ever even throttled, but when its not needed I suppose its not a bad thing to have as an option.


----------



## ShadyGaby

Sorry if I expressed wrong! English is not my first language!

I want to know how to begin to do I overclock to this board somewhere in the 4.2-4.5Ghz I do not want 5GHz. The bios is new to me and complicated.

PS: OC Genie Overclocks my CPU to 4.2 at 1.357v and the IGPU to 1.2v and I dont know the clock! The CPU does not downclock!


----------



## Blatsz32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> The following have reported having a corrupted BIOS file:
> Post # 371 - BIOS A by nagle3092
> Post # 446 - BIOS B by Atom03
> Post # 692 - BIOS A by Nebulous (I pointed him to this thread when he told me about his ram problem)
> Post # 694 - BIOS A by PCWargamer
> When Neb told me it had happened to him, I thought it to be an isolated and unique case. He was having problems running those Samsung modules (which I sent him and had them previously at 2133 with 9-10-10-30 1T @ 1.575v) so I came looking thru this thread for possible solutions to the ram issue. As I was reading the thread I came across those other posts of guys having problems with corrupted BIOS.
> Is it just me, or does this appear to be a higher than expected number of corrupted BIOS files?


include me. I had a bad bios on the first board I had. It happened after I flashed to the current bios. I tried everything and ended up swtiching to bios B..didnt like the fact that I was using a secondary bios so I returned it to MC. Got a new board and now everything is a-ok.

I take that back..it happened after I tried to OC, I tried to rectify the issue by flashing it to the newest bios and back to old bios to no avail. Apologies fort the bad info.

ShadyGaby, sent you a PM on how to try and set your CPU to run at the desired speed.

I do have to admit though, the Bios is pretty hard to navigate. I've used the Asus and Gigabyte UEFI bios and they were not as difficult to navigate. It could be that I do not have an extensive knowledge of overclocking but the way MSI has thier bios options spread and then broken down into so many "sub" options is very confusing.

It was very disappointing to see that after an overclock I had to change NUMEROUS settings to have my cpu downclock and drop voltage at idle. The complexity of the Bios was daunting to me. I am actually a bit intimidated to try any overclocks. Don't get me wrong I like this board a lot but it will take time for me to be comfortable with it. this, to me, is definattly not an " Overclocker in Training"s board


----------



## ShadyGaby

You are so right! Msi is in another league compared to my old board. It will take some time to learn how to do a proper overclock!

Thank you very much for help!


----------



## Nebulous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> no not at your posting Nebulous.. more inline with the post above yours. Its hard to help the "cant press enough buttons for 5ghz omg!" ... I mean, really.. what can I do with that?
> 
> **As for your issue - I have flashed using similar method.. only did NOT flash ME.. Only the BIOS. I have had to issues so far with the few BIOS updates I have performed. I would use your "good BIOS" to POST and when in your BIOS menu, flip the BIOS switch to the "bad BIOS"... and go back through the flashing procedure.. this time only flash BIOS.. and NOT ME. Once it reboots.. you should have a "restored" BIOS on your previously bad save.
> 
> for your mem.. I would not use voltage below 1.5 or 1.52v for Samsung.. though it is totally feasible.. for "Auto" settings - the mobo will "find" tight latency settings... and tertiary timings. From your past experience you may have seen that the measured latency will require "x" amount of voltage regardless of timings used...
> 
> ie - ~45ns latency ; 7-7-6-20 @ 800mhz ... RAM needs 1.58v
> ~45ns latency ; 8-8-7-24 @ 1000mhz ... RAM needs 1.58v
> 
> With that in mind - I think the Auto timings are too tight for the voltage you are running.. causing your RAM errors in POST. Try to keep voltage at least 1.5v and clock from there. While I dont advise it to others - I have been torturing my Samsung on this board pretty tough... running +2400mhz, 9-12-12-17 with ~1.76v... they are very stable and have taken the punishment very well... Over three weeks of 2D and 3D testing at those speeds or higher.. with voltage up to 1.84v so far.
> 
> ...point being.. dont be scared of giving them 1.57v to clock and play around... 1.6v is relatively safe for full 24/7 in my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No hard feelings either.. just had to rant a bit.. folks have to understand.. we are all here to help and learn.. but no one has a 'magic wand'. At some point everyone has to pitch in and start with a little ground work of there own, to give the details needed to those that can help.. otherwise its just a cry in the dark.. know what I mean?
> 
> Regards.


Ahh, understood. Again my apologies. Now to get to the issue at hand









I tried your suggestion about flashing the bad bios and tried your method twice. Once it completed and was trying to reboot, it does the same on-off-on-off cycle and fails to boot with bios switch to "A" bios







However I did notice that while in good bios "B" while Re-flashing the bad "A" bios upon completion the debug LED displayed 15, which I thought was a sign of life. Once it shut itself off and tried to reboot, that was the end of it. Same results: On-off-on-off-on-off cycle and doesn't go beyond that point









As for the sammys: I manually set the timings for [email protected] 11-11-11-28-1T Dram voltage @ 1.6v and rebooted. No problems. I went back into bios and tried just 1866 with same timings/voltage and again it failed to boot







I've pretty much given up on these. Awaiting on G.SKILL Sniper Series F3-17000CL11D-8GBSR as the Kingstons I was going to get tested faulty and were RMA'ed.

Appreciate the help and suggestions.

-Neb-


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> Sorry if I expressed wrong! English is not my first language!
> 
> I want to know how to begin to do I overclock to this board somewhere in the 4.2-4.5Ghz I do not want 5GHz. The bios is new to me and complicated.
> 
> PS: OC Genie Overclocks my CPU to 4.2 at 1.357v and the IGPU to 1.2v and I dont know the clock! The CPU does not downclock!


 I am putting together a small video on the BIOS with some basic OC settings... It will take me a bit to edit and host.. but I will post it here once its finished. Sounds like you are having the same issue as some others here in getting your CPU to clock down in your OS on idle. I will see if I can recreate the problem and "fix" as well in my vid.

edit - @ Neb - maybe some of the settings there will help you as well... who knows.


----------



## ShadyGaby

Thanks a lot! This is a extremely good idea


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebulous*
> 
> 1) There is no XMP profile on my board that I can see, un less I'm missing something. Error 72 came up as I was trying to set up the ram to run 1866 with 11-11-11- 28-1T and 1.45v. These modules have been tested to run up to 2133 @ 9-10-10-30-1T and 1.575v on an X79 board confirmed by Reefa_Madness. These are the modules I got from him.Ram modules are Samsung MV-3V4G3D/US PC3 12800 4gb sticks x 4 = newegg link
> I started at stock/defaults. Went into bios just to overclock the cpu first. All power saving features disabled (C1E, EIST, etc). Raised the cpu multi to 40 at stock volts and rebooted, no problems. I then proceeded to try a bit higher to 44 and raised the vcore to 1.3v and again rebooted, no problems. Then I decided to try the ram. Rebooted and went into the bios, navigated to oc tab and proceeded. Left everything on AUTO except for ram speed which I set to 1866 and dram voltage upped to 1.45v. Saved and rebooted. Upon the reboot I checked the debug LED and it hung at 72. Pressed and held PWR till it powered off. Waited several minutes then powered up again, went thru boot cycle and again hung at 72. The rest is on post # 692
> 
> *snip*
> 
> I may not have been here long, but I'm a Senior member @ overclockers.com for 10+ years. I've flashed bioses before and never have I bricked a board aside from using a modded bios which I was aware of the risks. I have overclocked every board I've owned in the past 10+ years so I'm sure I do know what I'm doing. I've done every type of cooling aside from LN2. I've also done volt mods to video cards and motherboards and ran my share of benchmarking, so again I'm sure I know what I'm doing. As new boards/chipsets/ram/ cpu's come into play, I do my research and stay current and up-to-date along with my fellow overclockers to what hardware is capable of doing what.
> What CL3P20 posted was, how should I put this, with good intentions, but the road to hell was paved with good intentions. I'm sure he wasn't directing that post to me, but I found it to be insulting and degrading. If it was not, then I apologize. We're all here to seek help and knowledge.


Please remember that x79 and z77 will be different with memory capabilities due to different IMCs and actual physical differences. Compounding that with the current gen's IMC makes things more difficult as the functionality from CPU to CPU. This can be greatly varied, as seen by extreme overclockers pushing memory to the limits there are differences in all areas of memory capability between CPUs on the same platform and settings (save for the memory). I always try to stress to everyone that even with same parts there is no way that everything will be the same as all parts are different.

Hopefully what I will suggest next will work for you as you should be familiar with flashing via DOS. I am checking on with MSI if my idea should work before I go into it. So I will have another suggestions soon for you.

I am sorry if you took that from me as well. I just know that there are many many people new to overclocking and terms here - and exponentially more that are not registered of commenting. I learned a ton of what I know from reading forums so getting as much information down it the easiest to digest format is ideal for this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> Set the speed to auto on the first oc settings page and turned off XMP in the OC Genie options page. Only thing I dont see in the OC Genie options page is how to set the timings. Still AO on the board, and still 3.8ghz with no throttling down once load is taken off. Im sure that an easy fix I believe I read something back a bit on someone with the same thing going on. Not that my old AMD cpu ever even throttled, but when its not needed I suppose its not a bad thing to have as an option.


The timings will be set from the main OC page, after setting linked, I am trying to get some information that will make it easier to help diagnose and troubleshoot POST codes that are reserved ( not standard ) as i too think it is something simple that is being overlooked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> Sorry if I expressed wrong! English is not my first language!
> I want to know how to begin to do I overclock to this board somewhere in the 4.2-4.5Ghz I do not want 5GHz. The bios is new to me and complicated.
> PS: OC Genie Overclocks my CPU to 4.2 at 1.357v and the IGPU to 1.2v and I dont know the clock! The CPU does not downclock!


If you are not working with someone can you you list all your system specs, what you have tried up to now. Also please let us know your familiarity level of working with BIOS and overclocking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> include me. I had a bad bios on the first board I had. It happened after I flashed to the current bios. I tried everything and ended up swtiching to bios B..didnt like the fact that I was using a secondary bios so I returned it to MC. Got a new board and now everything is a-ok.
> I take that back..it happened after I tried to OC, I tried to rectify the issue by flashing it to the newest bios and back to old bios to no avail. Apologies fort the bad info.
> ShadyGaby, sent you a PM on how to try and set your CPU to run at the desired speed.
> I do have to admit though, the Bios is pretty hard to navigate. I've used the Asus and Gigabyte UEFI bios and they were not as difficult to navigate. It could be that I do not have an extensive knowledge of overclocking but the way MSI has thier bios options spread and then broken down into so many "sub" options is very confusing.
> It was very disappointing to see that after an overclock I had to change NUMEROUS settings to have my cpu downclock and drop voltage at idle. The complexity of the Bios was daunting to me. I am actually a bit intimidated to try any overclocks. Don't get me wrong I like this board a lot but it will take time for me to be comfortable with it. this, to me, is definattly not an " Overclocker in Training"s board


So if I read this correctly you had an issue flash to the newest bios and then had issues flashing back to an older bios - thus not having a curropt bios? Did you attempt to flash in DOS ( always the best way) as it would be the ideal method of going back. I definitely think peronally that this bios is much much easier to use - compared to my Sabertooth it is no contest ( so many unneeded settings compounded by the fact that it is terribly organized and a headache to navigate. Due to that I think that this board is good for beginning as it is easy to navigate, though I agree that it can be daunting with an overclocking board in general when starting out. Seeing all the setiings and having some idea what they do and No clue what the hell others are.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebulous*
> 
> Appreciate the help and suggestions.
> -Neb-


I hope I am helping lol, I am trying to get a solution for the BIOS flashing, and I have spent many hours testing this board... Sometimes up to 70 hours a week. I know other are reading this and thinking holy hell lol, and to them I say that overclocking takes time - to do it correctly it takes a hell of a lot of time. like cl3p20 said - one setting at time - that can equal for me one digit of timing difference change - tested (up to 1hour~), and compound this by so many settings that you tick up or down and you can see its insane. Not to mention that extreme overclocking takes an even greater amount of time (insulating a board can take me an hour or more). With both forms of overclocking I tune the OS, practice and test tweaks, run tests forever, edit screenshots for records. i admit I tend to burn myself out every month for a while :/ and it is something I try to curb spending so much time doing because of that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> I am putting together a small video on the BIOS with some basic OC settings... It will take me a bit to edit and host.. but I will post it here once its finished. Sounds like you are having the same issue as some others here in getting your CPU to clock down in your OS on idle. I will see if I can recreate the problem and "fix" as well in my vid.
> 
> edit - @ Neb - maybe some of the settings there will help you as well... who knows.


I too am working on some things and will be having some things to post up soon


----------



## ShadyGaby

This MSI bios si new to me and I`m a bit confused there are too many settings over the old motherboard!
I completed my system but do not know how to post it to be seen!
I tried to set my voltage to 1.300v and multiplier 40 and after 42 it's the only thing I tried after I was stuck in fog multitude of voltages, settings, etc.

So Im a newbie on this board! I do not want to do something stupid.


----------



## vaporizer

I picked up one of these boards this last weekend. I love it so far. I simply installed my components and installed the disk that came with it in the box and PRESTO it worked ( bios 17.4). no issues so far. I did push the OC button and instant 4.2 with my new 3570K to go with it. it has changed my life with builds. I used to be all AMD, but i don't think i will be going back anytime soon. I will get to overclocking in the bios as soon as i can find the time not enjoying the way games play with this upgrade. I have read all of the posts in this thread and most of them twice. I am confient that the info i need to OC past the preset 4.2 that i am at now is in this thread, but am looking forward to reading more as no two OC's are the same and any references in this thread are to help me go in the right direction. THIS IS A GREAT THREAD. I have read threads on other MB's and this one is as good as they get ( the 990fx sabertooth one is pretty good as well, but it is AMD and that was yesterday's news). Thanks again for all the great posts and keep them up.


----------



## Nebulous

TheGoat Eater,

I am truly greatful for all the time, patience, testing and posting up of all your results regarding the MPower board. Your review was part of a few I've read that helped me make my decision (and of course the super deal I got it for helped as well







) to get this board over the ASRock. Your knowledge and helpfulness is extremely valuable to me and to all the other members who have this board.

I apologize again if my post was "abrasive" and my behavior was unprofessional. It was not my intention to come out that way. This particular thread has been very helpful as a whole and has helped me diagnose my problem. So far I have not given up hope, thank you!

I'll try any suggestions you may have in order to fix my bios problem. I sure wished the bios chips were of the socketed type. This way we're able to do a hot flash and repair the bad bios. Or just purchase a new bios chip and, viola, back in service.


----------



## PCWargamer

I'd also like to express my appreciation for all the help people like TheGoat Eater, Reefa Madness, CL3P20, and others are providing on this thread. I expect it can be frustrating at times for you, but you are doing a great service helping others on here. Not all threads are this helpful.


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> Hello !
> Can someone help me to make an intel 2500K overclock to 4.5Ghz on MSI Mpower, had an Asus P8P67 PRO before and from there it was a breeze to climb up to 5GHz, only climb multipicator and voltage. I tried the same with this board, I've booted windows and got BSOD!


i can boot up my 2600K at 5100 mhz just bumping up the voltage manual to 1.53V and multi to 51, I havent played with the rest of the voltages yet, just DO NOT TOUCH vdroop, that will make your system unstable if you input the wrong values.


----------



## CL3P20

Here are my BIOS settings for Overclocking... these are the base for any CPU OC I run.. no matter if its 4.2 or 5.6.. the only things that change from here are volts for CPU and RAM. My intentions in posting these is NOT for users to copy the voltages.. but to pay attention to the POWER settings I am using for higher CPU clocks with HT enabled. By leaving vdroop options set to 100% and switching freq to 2x; my vcore does NOT change in OS.. though CPU frequency does [ I show this in my vid below].















I threw my RAM timings in just for GP.. using Team Dark which have Samsung HCH9 IC's... the listed subtimings are good for my to use up to around 2500mhz with this kit in conjunction with ~1.72 - 1.74v. The timings set and speed above only needs ~1.57v though..

**Embedding options not working** if a mod sees this maybe they can edit : *Here is the link for my video...* http://s265.beta.photobucket.com/user/CL3P20/media/MSI_movie.mp4.html

Below are the BIOS screen shots that correspond to the settings in the video. I show CPU clocking from 1600mhz up to 4400mhz

















I hope this is of some help to those that are having difficulties with their CPU "sticking" at said clocks.. as well as others that are having a hard time stabilizing OC's beyond 4.5ghz.


----------



## Testier

I need to get a new cooler at the moment............. I kinda "broken" my hyper 212.......... It is still usable after sticking some foams on the side panel to make sure it makes contact with the CPU. But worse temps....... IMO, I think.


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Please let me know if you had a post code A0 or 72 what steps you took to try and solve the issue. If you were getting this in a custom settings - dot default loadouts - please list all the options you changed. please let me know if you attempted to unplug everything but your keyboard/mouse (usb or ps2?) as this may help figure out the issue.

To those with A0 - please list all drives you have attached, flash/ssd/hdd/other. Also please let me know your startup options as well as the mode you installed windows on and the mode you currently run ( like: installed with IDE mode and using in AHCI or vice versa)

this error is related to drives

to those with 72 - please list all the devices you have attached, PCI-E, SATA, USB3.0/2.0, other (display from igp), essentially anything that attaches to the MPower

this one is related to z77 chipset initialization


----------



## ride1226

Wow goat! Awesome work. My exact rig is now in my profile for you. I installed windows just like I always have, not sure of the different modes. If you need more info shoot me a PM and I'll get you whatever you need. Amazing work and help my friend. Much appreciated.

Oh, I have not tried removing everything and powering on with just the keyboard and mouse.


----------



## m6tzg6r

I built my mates pc yesterday using this motherboard. I put in a core i5 3470, and 4ghz is the highest it can go due to the 3.2ghz +800mhz limited overclock it can do. But when i first tried setting up the bios, the bios settings would save ok, but when i restarted the bios it wouldnt boot, and i would have to switch off the psu. I tried having the cpu at 4ghz and 3.8ghz but sometimes it wouldnt boot, or the system would turn off then reset itself, i think it was changing the cpu oc back to stock, or if it did boot the ram would be at 1333 and not 1600 even though i set it to 1600. after 20 minutes of this trail and error booting, the bios was stable running at 4ghz and 1600 ram.

Now the pc is running win7 64bit and its working great. But for some reason the bios was being an idiot for the first 20 minutes it was powered on, the bios version is 17.4.

Do some motherboards or cpu's need time to function properly? It seemed this pc did need some time to settle in and be stable.


----------



## ride1226

I tried using CL3P20 advice and power settings to get my CPU to downclock correctly. It worked, however something I clicked set my memory back to 1066. My OC Genie Options had all stayed the same, but it refused to go back to 2000mhz with the timings that I had chosen. Ended up restoring all defaults. Changed my settings exactly how they were before however its not sticking correctly. My CPU voltage is not staying at 1.07 when running prime95 its getting to 1.129 and added another 7-8*C to my CPU temps. I also could not get the memory to go back to 2000 with the main OC settings page memory frequency set to auto. I had to move that to 2000mhz as well or it just stayed at 1066. Also had a corrupted BIOS boot up like my last board was doing. This is the first time this board has done this to me. It did let me take a pic so you can see what it looks like.










This is becoming a nightmare.


----------



## llamaboiz

As I catch up n read the past pages I want to remind lurkers/possible buyers/new owners:

People mostly come to forums when they problems, many of us who own this board have none and many of the problems you read here are user error, either by playing with the BIOS and/or trying to go cheep by taking crappy RAM beyond its limits. This board is rock solid.


----------



## ride1226

I very well may be making user errors thats for sure. My ram is by no means crap. I know that comment isnt directed towards me but it definitely is good for people to know that people do hit the forums usually only when they are having issues. Theres probably 1000s of people at home running this board without issue, or just better knowledge at how to make it run right.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llamaboiz*
> 
> As I catch up n read the past pages I want to remind lurkers/possible buyers/new owners:
> People mostly come to forums when they problems, many of us who own this board have none and many of the problems you read here are user error, either by playing with the BIOS and/or trying to go cheep by taking crappy RAM beyond its limits. This board is rock solid.


Amen brother. I am loving my board so far. I just loaded the OS and it has had no issues so far. I will OC it more when I can find the time. I will keep a mirror next to me so I can look at the reason it is not cooperating. I have had bad boards before and the suck, but not the case with this beast


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> I very well may be making user errors thats for sure. My ram is by no means crap. I know that comment isnt directed towards me but it definitely is good for people to know that people do hit the forums usually only when they are having issues. Theres probably 1000s of people at home running this board without issue, or just better knowledge at how to make it run right.


 From reading your previous post, it sounds like you were having issues clocking your memory back to where they were previously? Did you adjust only the power settings.. or did you adjust timings and voltages as well when you compared your settings to mine?

Off the cuff it sounds like a memory issue with the timings/voltages used. But I hope your response will confirm my suspicion.


----------



## ride1226

When I copied your options over I did not touch my timings or voltages or frequency. Saved and reloaded and my ram was at 1066. Pretty strange. Tried to set it back but in the options it still had my timings and frequency selected in bios. Load to windows, still says 1066. Ended up loading defaults again, CPU was down clocking to 1600, and up to 3800 under prime95 but my voltages that I set to 1.07 weren't sticking and instead it would auto adjust to whatever it felt like. Up to 1.129ish which raised my load temps 7-8*c. Why wont this board do what I tell it to? Lol.


----------



## Blatsz32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llamaboiz*
> 
> As I catch up n read the past pages I want to remind lurkers/possible buyers/new owners:
> People mostly come to forums when they problems, many of us who own this board have none and many of the problems you read here are user error, either by playing with the BIOS and/or tryinpostedg to go cheep by taking crappy RAM beyond its limits. This board is rock solid.


So the fact that there have been quit a few BIOS corruptions has nothing to do wit a potential manufacturers issue? You mean to tell me that someone inputing bad cpu or memory voltage and/or clocks is the reason that the BIOS suddenly corrupts? A lot of these issues are due to exactly that. Personally it sounds like an unstable and poorly written BIOS. I suffered from the BIos corruption bug on my first over lock....and no i do not have crappy ram. Over locking takes "user error" to Stabilize.
l think when someone invests in a board like this they are going to get the best or at least qvl ram. Don't get me wrong, ow that i have tamed the beast that is the MPower i love this board. But i am still wary with every restart from a new over lock...i am one of those people that has a stable board but this didn't happen till after i experienced the BIOS bug and replaced with a new one

when panther first came out i bought the Asus Sabertooth,it too had Bios issues. This is a new board,and with it comes issues that i Believe MSI will address.


----------



## twm.7

Hi guys !

I have a little issue that I wasn't able to fix by myself, so I guess your knowledge might help me:
Before windows load, my POST screen isn't centered. I mean, it's like the monitor wasn't correctly configured (everything is fine after the POST).

I tried unplugging & plugging them back, tried to launch an "auto-detect" during the POST, without luck.

Might be the time to do a bios upgrade ? I'm still running on the default one as I had no issues with it, I don't know if that can help me ?


----------



## snitchkilla11

My board is great!!! Way better then the sabertooth or extreme 6 that I have owned out of the z77 lineup.the thing is if u don't know what your doing..don't do it. Research is key. Also hardware problems and compatabiliy seems to be the root to some problems.


----------



## sidewu

Hello guys, I am a proud owner of the Mpower since Monday.


----------



## ride1226

I still debate taking mine back for a sabertooth exchange. I'm hoping the experts here in this thread can get me sorted out though, either that or there is some known bios issues that MSI will release a bios update to fix. Like the user above, my post screen will come in in the correct resolution sometimes, and other times it will try to come in full screen but be all glitchy looking. Sometimes if I enter bios when I get the weird looking post screen I then get a glitch overlapping bios screen like I posted on the last page that is unusable. Still have A0 posted on my debug screen, and still having a hard time getting settings that I set to stick. Thisboard is holding me back from getting my water cooling loop bought and built as well as actually getting to over clock my CPU like MSI brags this board can do so well.


----------



## Tyreman

Well I tried your power option settings on your 4400mhz and mine never clocks down to 1600's

Keep in mind i am running at 4500mhz but still should clock down

In real temp she will clock down to 2800's,3800's, 4000's etc but on cpuiz it never clocks down.

Its a great stable board............... but a pain in the rear to clock down to 16x then auto ramp up to oc..Strange


----------



## Nebulous

Congrats on the new owners of the MPower







I'm hoping somone finds a fix for my dead bios issue otherwise I'll be forced to purchase a new board and RMA this one.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebulous*
> 
> Congrats on the new owners of the MPower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping somone finds a fix for my dead bios issue otherwise I'll be forced to purchase a new board and RMA this one.


I wouldn't purchase another one
More money down the tubes


----------



## sidewu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebulous*
> 
> Congrats on the new owners of the MPower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping somone finds a fix for my dead bios issue otherwise I'll be forced to purchase a new board and RMA this one.


What is your issue with the mpower?


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> I still debate taking mine back for a sabertooth exchange. I'm hoping the experts here in this thread can get me sorted out though, either that or there is some known bios issues that MSI will release a bios update to fix. Like the user above, my post screen will come in in the correct resolution sometimes, and other times it will try to come in full screen but be all glitchy looking. Sometimes if I enter bios when I get the weird looking post screen I then get a glitch overlapping bios screen like I posted on the last page that is unusable. Still have A0 posted on my debug screen, and still having a hard time getting settings that I set to stick. Thisboard is holding me back from getting my water cooling loop bought and built as well as actually getting to over clock my CPU like MSI brags this board can do so well.


Just.. um... I did that. While the Sabertooth isn't a bad board, seems stable and, well, it works, it's more... idk how to explain it. The MPower board felt like a quality board, this Sabertooth feels more like a little toy with a plastic shroud gimmick.

The MPower also has more convenient features imo ,like the GoToBIOS button, loved that thing, as well as integrated bluetooth and wifi, additionally, a simpler UEFI system.. my opinion of course.

All I know is, I can't wait to get my replacement and sell off this Sabertooth, Munky misses his MPower


----------



## Nebulous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidewu*
> 
> What is your issue with the mpower?


Here you go, copied from post# 692

Now my problems at hand:
1st Problem:
Went into the bios and started to ramp her up a bit. 4.0Ghgz was a cakewalk at stock voltage. Just multi. Then I got brave and went 44 on the multi and bumped up the vcore a notch to 1.3v. Then I decided to play with the ram.
Ram= 1866, 10-10-10-28-1T- 1.35v
Cpu = x44, 1.3v
Saved and rebooted.....this is when all hell broke loose PC rebooted and got stock at reboot cycle. Would not pass error code 72 on the debug LED.
Powered off, unplug off wall, remove vid cards, remove cmos battery and waited 20 min. Put everything back, press power button..reboots...again stuck at 72 reboot cycle. Read manual and switch over the bios switch to "B" and reboot, finally back at desktop. Go to MSI's site, follow guide to flash corrupted "A" bios repair. Follow it to the letter...and I'm rewarded with a dead primary bios








Running back-up bios "B" at 4.3Ghz @1.2V and ram @ 1866, 10-10-10-28-1T- 1.35v .

2nd problem:
My Samsungs were able to run 1866, but now they don't pass stock 1600. No matter what I try, voltages, timings, they will not pass 1600. I even tried just 2 sticks to no avail.
Don't get me wrong I luv this new setup and was looking forward to it as my new upgrade. Now I'm having doubts. Running on secondary bios i'm not happy about, nor am I happy my ram won't run the proven 2133.
ANything I can do about my problems or am I SOL?


----------



## ShadyGaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Here are my BIOS settings for Overclocking... these are the base for any CPU OC I run.. no matter if its 4.2 or 5.6.. the only things that change from here are volts for CPU and RAM. My intentions in posting these is NOT for users to copy the voltages.. but to pay attention to the POWER settings I am using for higher CPU clocks with HT enabled. By leaving vdroop options set to 100% and switching freq to 2x; my vcore does NOT change in OS.. though CPU frequency does [ I show this in my vid below].
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1127950/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1127951/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1127952/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1127954/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1127955/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1127956/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1127958/
> 
> I threw my RAM timings in just for GP.. using Team Dark which have Samsung HCH9 IC's... the listed subtimings are good for my to use up to around 2500mhz with this kit in conjunction with ~1.72 - 1.74v. The timings set and speed above only needs ~1.57v though..
> 
> **Embedding options not working** if a mod sees this maybe they can edit : *Here is the link for my video...* http://s265.beta.photobucket.com/user/CL3P20/media/MSI_movie.mp4.html
> Below are the BIOS screen shots that correspond to the settings in the video. I show CPU clocking from 1600mhz up to 4400mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1127975/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1127976/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1127978/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1127979/
> 
> I hope this is of some help to those that are having difficulties with their CPU "sticking" at said clocks.. as well as others that are having a hard time stabilizing OC's beyond 4.5ghz.


I used your senting on my I5 2500k and overclockt to 4.1 on 1.160V but the cpu does not downclock! Any ideas how I can how can I maket it downclock?

Which is the maximum voltage to the GPU HD 3000 mine has reached 1.25v


----------



## Tyreman

I am Surprised the "Core Switching Frequency " needs to go to 2x

I have no trouble doing 4.5(4500mhz) leaving it at default


----------



## Peanuts4

How are the fan controls on this board?


----------



## ShadyGaby

In my case the fan curve for cpu fan works only, at the moment.

I have silent fans so I do not needet!


----------



## Tyreman

I can't get it to downclock either really odd.


----------



## ride1226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7*
> 
> Just.. um... I did that. While the Sabertooth isn't a bad board, seems stable and, well, it works, it's more... idk how to explain it. The MPower board felt like a quality board, this Sabertooth feels more like a little toy with a plastic shroud gimmick.
> The MPower also has more convenient features imo ,like the GoToBIOS button, loved that thing, as well as integrated bluetooth and wifi, additionally, a simpler UEFI system.. my opinion of course.
> All I know is, I can't wait to get my replacement and sell off this Sabertooth, Munky misses his MPower


Well, that doesn't sound too great. I just wish mine would work the way its supposed to. Has anyone else had their BIOS show up like the pic I posted on the last page? Anyone else have problems getting their settings to actually stick? My voltage does whatever it wants even though I'm at 1.07 in the bios which is upping my temps. Let alone whatever is causing my compatibility issues and making my board read A0 instead of temps like it should.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> Well, that doesn't sound too great. I just wish mine would work the way its supposed to. Has anyone else had their BIOS show up like the pic I posted on the last page? Anyone else have problems getting their settings to actually stick? My voltage does whatever it wants even though I'm at 1.07 in the bios which is upping my temps. Let alone whatever is causing my compatibility issues and making my board read A0 instead of temps like it should.


You got volts on auto or 100% in hybrid digital power setting cpu core v droop offset?

If on 100% or another percentage likely you have a manual number entered for cpu volts?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> When I copied your options over I did not touch my timings or voltages or frequency. Saved and reloaded and my ram was at 1066. Pretty strange. Tried to set it back but in the options it still had my timings and frequency selected in bios. Load to windows, still says 1066. Ended up loading defaults again, CPU was down clocking to 1600, and up to 3800 under prime95 but my voltages that I set to 1.07 weren't sticking and instead it would auto adjust to whatever it felt like. Up to 1.129ish which raised my load temps 7-8*c. Why wont this board do what I tell it to? Lol.


If you have C1E and EIST enabled...your CPU should clock down on idle. If you have a multi for each core/turbo set.. then it typically will only go as low as said multi [by using multi settings in CPU page of BIOS.. vs using multi setting on OC settings page of BIOS]. As for the increase in vcore.. thats just due to you settings switching freq to 2x and droop to 100% i think. Change those two settings and you should see vcore around your previous.. or just lower it in BIOS now to compensate for the small increase under load.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *llamaboiz*
> 
> As I catch up n read the past pages I want to remind lurkers/possible buyers/new owners:
> People mostly come to forums when they problems, many of us who own this board have none and many of the problems you read here are user error, either by playing with the BIOS and/or tryinpostedg to go cheep by taking crappy RAM beyond its limits. This board is rock solid.
> 
> 
> 
> So the fact that there have been quit a few BIOS corruptions has nothing to do wit a potential manufacturers issue? You mean to tell me that someone inputing bad cpu or memory voltage and/or clocks is the reason that the BIOS suddenly corrupts? A lot of these issues are due to exactly that. Personally it sounds like an unstable and poorly written BIOS. I suffered from the BIos corruption bug on my first over lock....and no i do not have crappy ram. Over locking takes "user error" to Stabilize.
> l think when someone invests in a board like this they are going to get the best or at least qvl ram. Don't get me wrong, ow that i have tamed the beast that is the MPower i love this board. But i am still wary with every restart from a new over lock...i am one of those people that has a stable board but this didn't happen till after i experienced the BIOS bug and replaced with a new one
> 
> when panther first came out i bought the Asus Sabertooth,it too had Bios issues. This is a new board,and with it comes issues that i Believe MSI will address.
Click to expand...

 a BIOS flash is something that can be error very easily... i would not start discrediting a manufacturer on the basis that a completely consumer-based activity is producing 'less than desirable' results.... I for one have had no issues with updating my BIOS now a few times.. and recovering a corrupted BIOS as well. I did not update ME with flash.. only BIOS.. again.. no problems.

I will side with you on the fact that the initial release BIOS is a bit wonky.. and that the mobo has some aggressive tertiary timing sets by default in my opinion. These two things in conjunction can contribute to a corrupted BIOS..but are not always going to produce one. The boot-looping and BIOS failure is more attributed to the "Click-BIOS" and its structure than anything else...again.. my opinion. This is partially why these types of complaints can be found across manufacturers now.. as "Click" is somehow the new standard. Expect more BIOS RMA as a result until we can pry for socketed BIOS chips again !!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twm.7*
> 
> Hi guys !
> 
> I have a little issue that I wasn't able to fix by myself, so I guess your knowledge might help me:
> Before windows load, my POST screen isn't centered. I mean, it's like the monitor wasn't correctly configured (everything is fine after the POST).
> 
> I tried unplugging & plugging them back, tried to launch an "auto-detect" during the POST, without luck.
> 
> Might be the time to do a bios upgrade ? I'm still running on the default one as I had no issues with it, I don't know if that can help me ?


Could be how your monitor scales with the default VGA driver? I have this issue with only 1x monitor so far.. but that monitor does it using my Gigabyte X58-OC as well... so... ?! I doubt a BIOS flash will affect what your seeing..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Well I tried your power option settings on your 4400mhz and mine never clocks down to 1600's
> 
> Keep in mind i am running at 4500mhz but still should clock down
> 
> In real temp she will clock down to 2800's,3800's, 4000's etc but on cpuiz it never clocks down.
> 
> Its a great stable board............... but a pain in the rear to clock down to 16x then auto ramp up to oc..Strange


Are you using new version of CPU-Z? Do you have C1E and EIST enabled?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> I am Surprised the "Core Switching Frequency " needs to go to 2x
> 
> I have no trouble doing 4.5(4500mhz) leaving it at default


It does not.. as you can see from my previous post " My intentions in posting these is NOT for users to copy the voltages.. but to pay attention to the POWER settings I am using for higher CPU clocks with HT enabled. By leaving vdroop options set to 100% and switching freq to 2x; my vcore does NOT change in OS.. though CPU frequency does"

I strap a pot on CPU, put vcore to 1.5v and boot at 5.6ghz using those settings.. Those settings still allow for CPU to downclock on idle.. even with higher vcores. As you start going to the plus-side of 4.4ghz with HT on, your vdroop will start affecting stability if you dont move some power settings around.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Nebulous*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sidewu*
> 
> What is your issue with the mpower?
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go, copied from post# 692
> 
> Now my problems at hand:
> 1st Problem:
> Went into the bios and started to ramp her up a bit. 4.0Ghgz was a cakewalk at stock voltage. Just multi. Then I got brave and went 44 on the multi and bumped up the vcore a notch to 1.3v. Then I decided to play with the ram.
> Ram= 1866, 10-10-10-28-1T- 1.35v
> Cpu = x44, 1.3v
> Saved and rebooted.....this is when all hell broke loose PC rebooted and got stock at reboot cycle. Would not pass error code 72 on the debug LED.
> Powered off, unplug off wall, remove vid cards, remove cmos battery and waited 20 min. Put everything back, press power button..reboots...again stuck at 72 reboot cycle. Read manual and switch over the bios switch to "B" and reboot, finally back at desktop. Go to MSI's site, follow guide to flash corrupted "A" bios repair. Follow it to the letter...and I'm rewarded with a dead primary bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running back-up bios "B" at 4.3Ghz @1.2V and ram @ 1866, 10-10-10-28-1T- 1.35v .
> 
> 2nd problem:
> My Samsungs were able to run 1866, but now they don't pass stock 1600. No matter what I try, voltages, timings, they will not pass 1600. I even tried just 2 sticks to no avail.
> Don't get me wrong I luv this new setup and was looking forward to it as my new upgrade. Now I'm having doubts. Running on secondary bios i'm not happy about, nor am I happy my ram won't run the proven 2133.
> ANything I can do about my problems or am I SOL?
Click to expand...

RAM is a funny thing sometimes.. so is an IMC. If you are using different SA voltages now vs. then this would affect IMC/memory. Your post is a bit confusing though.. I understand your primary BIOS is dead.. but what RAM are you now using and what speed/voltage?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Here are my BIOS settings for Overclocking... these are the base for any CPU OC I run.. no matter if its 4.2 or 5.6.. the only things that change from here are volts for CPU and RAM. My intentions in posting these is NOT for users to copy the voltages.. but to pay attention to the POWER settings I am using for higher CPU clocks with HT enabled. By leaving vdroop options set to 100% and switching freq to 2x; my vcore does NOT change in OS.. though CPU frequency does [ I show this in my vid below].
> 
> **snip**
> 
> I threw my RAM timings in just for GP.. using Team Dark which have Samsung HCH9 IC's... the listed subtimings are good for my to use up to around 2500mhz with this kit in conjunction with ~1.72 - 1.74v. The timings set and speed above only needs ~1.57v though..
> 
> **Embedding options not working** if a mod sees this maybe they can edit : *Here is the link for my video...* http://s265.beta.photobucket.com/user/CL3P20/media/MSI_movie.mp4.html
> Below are the BIOS screen shots that correspond to the settings in the video. I show CPU clocking from 1600mhz up to 4400mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **snip**
> 
> I hope this is of some help to those that are having difficulties with their CPU "sticking" at said clocks.. as well as others that are having a hard time stabilizing OC's beyond 4.5ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> I used your senting on my I5 2500k and overclockt to 4.1 on 1.160V but the cpu does not downclock! Any ideas how I can how can I maket it downclock?
> 
> Which is the maximum voltage to the GPU HD 3000 mine has reached 1.25v
Click to expand...

 If C1E and EIST are enabled.. CPU should clock down. Are you using OC Genie, or have you set your CPU multi using the multi selections on the CPU page of the BIOS?


----------



## Tyreman

Using CPUID/CPUz 1.62 so that is newest I think

Both EIST and C1E enabled

Won't clock down BUT if load optimized defaults it will clock down and ramp back up as to load

On the main overclock page we have one core setting "Adjust CPU Ratio" i have that at 45

Then if we enter "CPU Features" we have 4 individual Core Ratio Limit settings possible
these number go from a high of 45 to a low i believe of 36


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebulous*
> 
> Congrats on the new owners of the MPower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping somone finds a fix for my dead bios issue otherwise I'll be forced to purchase a new board and RMA this one.


Please PM me if you wish to attempt a more involved way to get that bios reflashed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Are you using new version of CPU-Z? Do you have C1E and EIST enabled?


I think it would be wise if everybody would say what version of the software they are using to get measurements from. Sometimes there are versions that can read wrong/inaccurately/not at all


----------



## Nebulous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> Please PM me if you wish to attempt a more involved way to get that bios reflashed


You have pm Sir


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Using CPUID/CPUz 1.62 so that is newest I think
> 
> Both EIST and C1E enabled
> 
> Won't clock down BUT if load optimized defaults it will clock down and ramp back up as to load
> 
> On the main overclock page we have one core setting "Adjust CPU Ratio" i have that at 45
> 
> Then if we enter "CPU Features" we have 4 individual Core Ratio Limit settings possible
> these number go from a high of 45 to a low i believe of 36


 is 3.6ghz the lowest your CPU is clocking down to then? .. or is it not downclocking at all ?


----------



## spuppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Another REALLY nifty feature I've noticed is the debug LED displays CPU temperature as soon as its POST loop is done, I have never seen this before and it is an excellent feature because I can just glance over and see the temp while gaming or whatever. I haven't really had time to do any kind of benchmarks with it but these are just my initial impressions. I'm extremely happy with it for the price, I had to buy something reasonable since I was putting everything on my credit card.


EVGA boards do this as well.. in fact EVGA boards are so similar to MSI now, I think MSI is their OEM


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> is 3.6ghz the lowest your CPU is clocking down to then? .. or is it not downclocking at all ?


It down clocks on real temp 1840,1910, 2970,2980, differing 3000's,differing 4000's you can see it there in real temp

But never goes down to 16x and never in cpuid/cpuiz

Downloaded the newest MSI Control Center and some cores do move say low 4000's and even bounce up into 5000's
You can see this in Overclocking>Advanced, cpu graphs
Also underneath each cpu plot cpu 0 to cpu3 is the ratio setting 45/45
When just sitting on the desktop with almost no cpu use though dropping down mostly low 4000's


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> I still debate taking mine back for a sabertooth exchange. I'm hoping the experts here in this thread can get me sorted out though, either that or there is some known bios issues that MSI will release a bios update to fix. Like the user above, my post screen will come in in the correct resolution sometimes, and other times it will try to come in full screen but be all glitchy looking. Sometimes if I enter bios when I get the weird looking post screen I then get a glitch overlapping bios screen like I posted on the last page that is unusable. Still have A0 posted on my debug screen, and still having a hard time getting settings that I set to stick. Thisboard is holding me back from getting my water cooling loop bought and built as well as actually getting to over clock my CPU like MSI brags this board can do so well.
> 
> 
> 
> Just.. um... I did that. While the Sabertooth isn't a bad board, seems stable and, well, it works, it's more... idk how to explain it. The MPower board felt like a quality board, this Sabertooth feels more like a little toy with a plastic shroud gimmick.
> 
> The MPower also has more convenient features imo ,like the GoToBIOS button, loved that thing, as well as integrated bluetooth and wifi, additionally, a simpler UEFI system.. my opinion of course.
> 
> All I know is, I can't wait to get my replacement and sell off this Sabertooth, Munky misses his MPower
Click to expand...

I agree with *Munky* above.

I'd wait a bit first before going for the sabertooth. The MPower is still new and they will work out some of these problems with time, and then you will end up with a great board. The MSI MPower is very good at OCing and has lots of features for the price on top of that. I am trying out a new Asus Sabertooth right now and comparied to the MPower I tried last week it is not as good of a OC'er. The MPower has lower vcore per OC for same CPUs I've tried and better SSD/HDD and memory benches. Both boards are very stable though and quality boards. Yet the MPower has more features like BT and wireless. There are good reasons why it has very good reviews.

One major advantage for the sabertooth for me though is that it did not require a reload of the OS when I installed it - maybe due to me going from one Asus board to another. Real smooth install. Yet when I did the same steps for the MPower the OS started acting strange - I could not run many programs like CPU-Z, as well as many other issues - although I could run W7 and installed all the drivers. I was going to have to reinstall the OS - but that is not always a bad thing - to have a fresh install of the OS!

So consider waiting a bit before you go to the sabertooth. There is some good help on this thread that may solve your issues in time and probably some updated BIOS on the way.


----------



## ShadyGaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> If you have C1E and EIST enabled...your CPU should clock down on idle. If you have a multi for each core/turbo set.. then it typically will only go as low as said multi [by using multi settings in CPU page of BIOS.. vs using multi setting on OC settings page of BIOS]. As for the increase in vcore.. thats just due to you settings switching freq to 2x and droop to 100% i think. Change those two settings and you should see vcore around your previous.. or just lower it in BIOS now to compensate for the small increase under load.
> 
> a BIOS flash is something that can be error very easily... i would not start discrediting a manufacturer on the basis that a completely consumer-based activity is producing 'less than desirable' results.... I for one have had no issues with updating my BIOS now a few times.. and recovering a corrupted BIOS as well. I did not update ME with flash.. only BIOS.. again.. no problems.
> 
> I will side with you on the fact that the initial release BIOS is a bit wonky.. and that the mobo has some aggressive tertiary timing sets by default in my opinion. These two things in conjunction can contribute to a corrupted BIOS..but are not always going to produce one. The boot-looping and BIOS failure is more attributed to the "Click-BIOS" and its structure than anything else...again.. my opinion. This is partially why these types of complaints can be found across manufacturers now.. as "Click" is somehow the new standard. Expect more BIOS RMA as a result until we can pry for socketed BIOS chips again !!!
> 
> Could be how your monitor scales with the default VGA driver? I have this issue with only 1x monitor so far.. but that monitor does it using my Gigabyte X58-OC as well... so... ?! I doubt a BIOS flash will affect what your seeing..
> 
> Are you using new version of CPU-Z? Do you have C1E and EIST enabled?
> 
> It does not.. as you can see from my previous post " My intentions in posting these is NOT for users to copy the voltages.. but to pay attention to the POWER settings I am using for higher CPU clocks with HT enabled. By leaving vdroop options set to 100% and switching freq to 2x; my vcore does NOT change in OS.. though CPU frequency does"
> 
> I strap a pot on CPU, put vcore to 1.5v and boot at 5.6ghz using those settings.. Those settings still allow for CPU to downclock on idle.. even with higher vcores. As you start going to the plus-side of 4.4ghz with HT on, your vdroop will start affecting stability if you dont move some power settings around.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> RAM is a funny thing sometimes.. so is an IMC. If you are using different SA voltages now vs. then this would affect IMC/memory. Your post is a bit confusing though.. I understand your primary BIOS is dead.. but what RAM are you now using and what speed/voltage?
> 
> If C1E and EIST are enabled.. CPU should clock down. Are you using OC Genie, or have you set your CPU multi using the multi selections on the CPU page of the BIOS?


C1E and EIST are enabled and no downclock! OCGenie is of, the milti is set for all core not the multi for each core!

The bios is 17.4!


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> C1E and EIST are enabled and no downclock! OCGenie is of, the milti is set for all core not the multi for each core!
> The bios is 17.4!


In CPU Features you have each core ratio limit setting to what number?

Adjust CPU ratio on main overclock page is?


----------



## ShadyGaby

I have not changed any multi in CPU Features!

I adjusted the CPU ratio on main page only.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> I have not changed any multi in CPU Features!


Okay but is the numbers the same as the cpu ratio or different numbers
didn't mean you did just trying to fix this down clock issue


----------



## ShadyGaby

I have not checked but I suspect they are the same!

The bigger issue is the Igpu voltage of 1.250v which shows red in control center!

Today I did not have time to adjust the settings, but in the evening I try again


----------



## Nebulous

*Update*

I went ahead and tried the MSIHQ's method located here: http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=160450.0

Followed it to the letter and still Bios A is dead. It's locked in a power-on-off-on-off boot cycle death grip









Dunno what else to do. Hopefully The Goat Eater will have a solution. My good/happy feelings about this board are going downhill fast. I am not having a good time with this


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebulous*
> 
> *Update*
> I went ahead and tried the MSIHQ's method located here: http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=160450.0
> Followed it to the letter and still Bios A is dead. It's locked in a power-on-off-on-off boot cycle death grip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno what else to do. Hopefully The Goat Eater will have a solution. My good/happy feelings about this board are going downhill fast. I am not having a good time with this


Look here at this full dos update tool may work you can start reading

http://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/user-guide-for-msi-hq-forum-flash-tool

methinks you can do it this way but goat eater may suggest


----------



## snitchkilla11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7*
> 
> Just.. um... I did that. While the Sabertooth isn't a bad board, seems stable and, well, it works, it's more... idk how to explain it. The MPower board felt like a quality board, this Sabertooth feels more like a little toy with a plastic shroud gimmick.
> The MPower also has more convenient features imo ,like the GoToBIOS button, loved that thing, as well as integrated bluetooth and wifi, additionally, a simpler UEFI system.. my opinion of course.
> All I know is, I can't wait to get my replacement and sell off this Sabertooth, Munky misses his MPower


I sold my saber for the mpower and took a hefty loss..but the board is by far way more stable. And it matches my lightnings..waiting on newegg to stock the mpower ram..going for max speed this build. Also sold my 3570k and picked up a 3770k. I dunno y people say they are the same for gaming. I picked up noticeable performance in game. And it oc way higher with better temps..and for 229.99 at micro. Same price as the I5 on other sites..hands down MSI made a beast of a setup.buying a 1250 watt psu cause my 850 crashes when I add volts to my cards.and I wana try the 6 pin on the mpower to see if I can get even better stable oc with my cards.


----------



## Nebulous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Look here at this full dos update tool may work you can start reading
> http://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/user-guide-for-msi-hq-forum-flash-tool
> methinks you can do it this way but goat eater may suggest


That's the method I used exactly as it's posted. It's linked in my post # 772. After it successfully flashed and asked me to reboot I did. Again my efforts were rewarded with the same dead bios. If Goat Eater can't help me, I will ditch this board and purchase an Asus. I'm at the end of my rope with MSI.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> is 3.6ghz the lowest your CPU is clocking down to then? .. or is it not downclocking at all ?
> 
> 
> 
> It down clocks on real temp 1840,1910, 2970,2980, differing 3000's,differing 4000's you can see it there in real temp
> 
> But never goes down to 16x and never in cpuid/cpuiz
> 
> Downloaded the newest MSI Control Center and some cores do move say low 4000's and even bounce up into 5000's
> You can see this in Overclocking>Advanced, cpu graphs
> Also underneath each cpu plot cpu 0 to cpu3 is the ratio setting 45/45
> When just sitting on the desktop with almost no cpu use though dropping down mostly low 4000's
Click to expand...

Im still a bit foggy on what your doing here.. sounds like you have CPU bouncing between 4-5ghz...? If you set only CPU multi on the main OC settings page.. and set to 45 [making sure that independent core multi's in the CPU page are still default] what happens then?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> I have not changed any multi in CPU Features!
> 
> I adjusted the CPU ratio on main page only.


*Same as above.. can you guys start showing BIOS pics or listed settings your changing/using?


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebulous*
> 
> That's the method I used exactly as it's posted. It's linked in my post # 772. After it successfully flashed and asked me to reboot I did. Again my efforts were rewarded with the same dead bios. If Goat Eater can't help me, I will ditch this board and purchase an Asus. I'm at the end of my rope with MSI.


Thats tough luck

Might as well move on, ones time is worth something and you can sure spend a heck of a lot of it.

I know the ramping up and down on cpu power is a definite issue but not nearly as bad as you have it.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Im still a bit foggy on what your doing here.. sounds like you have CPU bouncing between 4-5ghz...? If you set only CPU multi on the main OC settings page.. and set to 45 [making sure that independent core multi's in the CPU page are still default] what happens then?
> 
> *Same as above.. can you guys start showing BIOS pics or listed settings your changing/using?


Thanks for your help its appreciated

It will ramp up and down with real temp though not as low as 16x

I wonder about the numbers for the 4 core limits in "CPU features" maybe they are wrong

Actually good question what are their defaults?

I have done many builds and never had that issue but there is a first time for everything
There is a definite glitch with powering up and down on cpu multiplier, another poster mentioned several pages back about it as well.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Im still a bit foggy on what your doing here.. sounds like you have CPU bouncing between 4-5ghz...? If you set only CPU multi on the main OC settings page.. and set to 45 [making sure that independent core multi's in the CPU page are still default] what happens then?
> 
> *Same as above.. can you guys start showing BIOS pics or listed settings your changing/using?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help its appreciated
> 
> It will ramp up and down with real temp though not as low as 16x
> 
> I wonder about the numbers for the 4 core limits in "CPU features" maybe they are wrong
> 
> Actually good question what are their defaults?
> 
> I have done many builds and never had that issue but there is a first time for everything
> There is a definite glitch with powering up and down on cpu multiplier, another poster mentioned several pages back about it as well.
Click to expand...

 I am unable to recreate the symptoms you guys are having.. unless I set the 4 core limits on CPU page.. If I refresh all settings to default and start adjustments from fresh BIOS.. and ONLY move CPU multi on main OC settings page, and make sure C1E and EIST are enabled ; I get fully functional 16x scaling on idle.

**On another note - I had some good success with +2500mhz on my Team Dark RAM today.. working on 32mil stable at +2600mhz now


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> I am unable to recreate the symptoms you guys are having.. unless I set the 4 core limits on CPU page.. If I refresh all settings to default and start adjustments from fresh BIOS.. and ONLY move CPU multi on main OC settings page, and make sure C1E and EIST are enabled ; I get fully functional 16x scaling on idle.
> 
> **On another note - I had some good success with +2500mhz on my Team Dark RAM today.. working on 32mil stable at +2600mhz now


I got it finally, whew

Ramps up and down in the MSI control center!!









set "CPU Ratio" - Auto

"Adjust CPU Ratio IN OS" - Disable

Set each the 4 core limits in "CPU Features" - 45 my oc number


----------



## Nebulous

I wash my hands with this board. Nothing seems to fix this issue and I'm fed up with it. Going with an Asus board and this POS is going for target practice at the range. I'm done









Worse piece of crap I ever spent my money on. I had thought MSI went to the next level, instead it's nothing but garbage. I should've went with my first choice and got an Asus, instead figured saving a few box would be a good idea, instead it just saved me the money to buy Tylenols with


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebulous*
> 
> I wash my hands with this board. Nothing seems to fix this issue and I'm fed up with it. Going with an Asus board and this POS is going for target practice at the range. I'm done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worse piece of crap I ever spent my money on. I had thought MSI went to the next level, instead it's nothing but garbage. I should've went with my first choice and got an Asus, instead figured saving a few box would be a good idea, instead it just saved me the money to buy Tylenols with


I had problems with the cheap samsung ram you are running with the Mpower. Asus loves that ram though. Good luck.. I love the Mpower.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebulous*
> 
> I wash my hands with this board. Nothing seems to fix this issue and I'm fed up with it. Going with an Asus board and this POS is going for target practice at the range. I'm done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worse piece of crap I ever spent my money on. I had thought MSI went to the next level, instead it's nothing but garbage. I should've went with my first choice and got an Asus, instead figured saving a few box would be a good idea, instead it just saved me the money to buy Tylenols with


I'd honestly look at Gigabyte before Asus, but hey, regardless, wish you the best.









Can't wait for my MPower replacement to come in, Newegg just got my board :3


----------



## ride1226

My board won't allot me to click and adjust the multi in the main OC settings page now. I can change it in the genie options however once in is OS and running prime it does not clock to my over clock settings. I set it to x39 to check and it only ramps from 1600 to 3800 and doesn't OC.


----------



## Nebulous

Thanks guyz. Yeah I'm also looking at the Gigabyte Z77X-UD5H







I got a set of Gskill Snipers coming as well. I know the gskills will do nicely on the Giga board.


----------



## Tyreman

My son has that board better than asus to


----------



## SonDa5

For those that are having problems learning the BIOS don't give up.

I' was one of the first people here to get this MotherBoard and I'm learning new stuff about tweaking it all the time.

You have to put in the time to learn to tweak it but its a great MB once you do the time.

Found a sweet spot for 24/7 5ghz.

Ambient Temps 24C
RAM 2133mhz CL 9-11-10-27 1T @1.5v
[email protected] with 1.376v

http://valid.canardpc.com/2585171


----------



## ride1226

Booted up this morning to retry default settings and work my way through and got another corrupted BIOS screen on my way in...










Dont know why I keep getting this, anyone else have this issue.

I went in and changed my memory to linked, changed my timings back to 9-11-11-28 and 2000mhz and rebooted. No issues. Went back in and enabled C1E and EIST, one of which by default is automatically enabled.

I can not adjust the CPU multiplier, or voltage.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> Booted up this morning to retry default settings and work my way through and got another corrupted BIOS screen on my way in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know why I keep getting this, anyone else have this issue.
> I went in and changed my memory to linked, changed my timings back to 9-11-11-28 and 2000mhz and rebooted. No issues. Went back in and enabled C1E and EIST, one of which by default is automatically enabled.
> I can not adjust the CPU multiplier, or voltage.


1st time you saw this?
I'll ask but you prolly already did ..................clear cmos? AC plug out and move power buttons to discharge circuits while cmos jumper shorted?


----------



## CL3P20

@ ride - I would flash only your BIOS.. leave ME.. see if it recovers.


----------



## Eagle1995

Awwwww! As soon as I saw that RAM I thought it would look excelent in the MPower! With the 680 Lightening! Is there a better colour coordiantion? I dot htink so! The RAM makers must have been targteing owners of the MPower specifically!


----------



## ride1226

No this happens all the time. I posted a pic of it happening 3-4 pages back but I guess no one saw. I already clashed bios+me to 17.4. You want me to flash 17.4 again? Can you do that if your already at 17.4? My last board was doing this too, this is already board number two for me.


----------



## CL3P20

Just make certain to reset CMOS.. then follow flash procedures with USB stick and Mflash in BIOS... Thats the way I have been doing it without issue to date. No ME flash though.. just BIOS.

**Goateater has another DOS method you can use as well if your unsuccessful.

I find it funny that all of your adjustments are working.. yet graphically the BIOS is borked.


----------



## Tyreman

And load optimized Defaults 1st

Don't flash Overclocked

Not very good on 2nd motherboard

Good Luck
I hope it works


----------



## ride1226

My memory settings stick, however I can't over clock my CPU at all or get voltages to stay where i want. Its pretty annoying because I'd like to set my CPU voltage to 1.07 so my temps lower a bit but it won't let me. Nor will it let me touch the multiplier.


----------



## Tyreman

So this is after just trying to flash CMOS/Bios again?


----------



## ride1226

Reset all to default. Reflashed 17.4 BIOS only. Forgot to clear CMOS first though but gave this a shot anyways. Went in, reset my ram to linked, 2000mhz, and 9-11-11-28 timings. Didnt realize this, but I guess you have to enter your CPU multiplier with the keyboard? On the first BIOS that was on the board you clicked and it gave a drop down menu. Does everyone enter theirs on the keyboard? I put in 40, my cpu clocked to 4.0ghz just fine. Im on the stock intel cooler still so I ran prime for about 5 minutes only. Still seeing voltages higher than where I want to be which of course is causing more heat. Anyways, went back into BIOS and lowered multiplier to 38 and took some pictures. Dont pay attention to how the BIOS is still reporting 4.0ghz because I didnt save and exit before taking the pics for you all.


























***EDIT***
Got the voltages set using the keyboard as well! Woot. Making big headway right now! x38 multi at 1.07v and saved 8-14*c! WOW!

Now my issues, with my multi set at 38x for some reason I am not seeing a 16x downclock now.

And of course, my board is still reading out A0.

Getting closer to having this all figured out, then I will drop the cash on my water setup and begin to overclock and finish my build.


----------



## NewHighScore

Just wanted to show off my Z77 Mpower build. Almost done.


----------



## ride1226

Very cool build and with my case! Shoot me a PM about your watercooling if you dont mind. What mods did you make to the case to get that rad up there, I was debating if I could fit a 280 where you have that single rad. I have my full parts list build minus radiators. Those are my last to figure out.


----------



## Tyreman

Here is a run with new beta bios 17.5B7










Edit November 21/12:

Since going to final bios 17.5 now can run 1.290 volts Temps few degrees lower!! very good


----------



## ride1226

Whats changing in the beta BIOS?


----------



## Tyreman

Dunno yet for sure...
Its seems pretty stable so far
Perhaps more stability at least appears so
Needs a dab more v core here, changes temp by negligible amount
Ramping cpu up and down(min-max) here requires same way as my post earlier

EDIT: new Bios Again 17.5 B8

testing, so far pretty good


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Reset all to default. Reflashed 17.4 BIOS only. Forgot to clear CMOS first though but gave this a shot anyways. Went in, reset my ram to linked, 2000mhz, and 9-11-11-28 timings. Didnt realize this, but I guess you have to enter your CPU multiplier with the keyboard? On the first BIOS that was on the board you clicked and it gave a drop down menu. Does everyone enter theirs on the keyboard? I put in 40, my cpu clocked to 4.0ghz just fine. Im on the stock intel cooler still so I ran prime for about 5 minutes only. Still seeing voltages higher than where I want to be which of course is causing more heat. Anyways, went back into BIOS and lowered multiplier to 38 and took some pictures. Dont pay attention to how the BIOS is still reporting 4.0ghz because I didnt save and exit before taking the pics for you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***EDIT***
> Got the voltages set using the keyboard as well! Woot. Making big headway right now! x38 multi at 1.07v and saved 8-14*c! WOW!
> Now my issues, with my multi set at 38x for some reason I am not seeing a 16x downclock now.
> And of course, my board is still reading out A0.
> Getting closer to having this all figured out, then I will drop the cash on my water setup and begin to overclock and finish my build.


good to see it progressing - Just remember if you are still on the stock cooler as you had stated earlier. You will get higher temps with that if you attempt to OC, it is not great for anything over stock builds
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Just wanted to show off my Z77 Mpower build. Almost done.


Sweet setup


----------



## ride1226

Oh I won't be over clocking on the stock cooler don't you worry about that.

Any luck with the A0 readout and how to get rid of it?


----------



## snitchkilla11

personally i dont understand how people are getting several replacements with the same error..it has to be a hardware issue?!?!?. the board is one of the best out..and for the price..i mean come on fellas!. dont give up!!! and yes this bios is crazy..it takes time


----------



## ride1226

I only got one replacement because it was two days into ownership and that's what the MSI "tech support" guy told me to do. He said his whole team didn't know what A0 was and that the board should automatically read out temps so I must have a broken temp sensor. He was clearly wrong. Their tech support is not that great. Granted still noone can tell me why my board reads A0.


----------



## CL3P20

A0 is part of the BIOS string that cycles just before OS load.. you can see A9 as well when loading into OS.

*Im not certain what its from either though... just adding to the discussion


----------



## TheBenson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Just wanted to show off my Z77 Mpower build. Almost done.


O_O I'm in love. Great balance of colors, I love black and yellow and you balanced the two colors brilliantly. Amazing looking rig!


----------



## snitchkilla11

i got an a2 and it was when i put different memory in the board..so im thinking a0 will be something with the memory also? and tech support is garbage on most manufacturers..you have to talk to the overclockers there..well when there there..when i owned my asus i had some questions and tech support didnt know anything. then they finally put me on the phone with the overclockers..solved my problem..i woesnt rma a boad that i know woesnt broke..maby try and call back and ask to get in tough with that department ..if they have it.


----------



## Tyreman

That read out here usually shows around 30-32 after running for hours if I look in the case

I don't why the motherboard companies just don't dispense with all the lights and glitz ...............just make a beefy motherboard.


----------



## ride1226

TheGoatEater seems to think its something to do with drives. I see A2 when booting but have not noticed A0 but I'll keep an eye next time I fire her up. It doesn't seem to he effecting my computer at all but if something isn't right I always prefer to fix it.


----------



## anubis1127

I bought Scorpion49's MPower z77, matching RAM, and 3770k from him. I have to say I am digging this board.

The OC settings were a bit odd, I was able to manage a quick n dirty 4.4ghz OC, but I need to look into it further to fine tune things, and go a bit higher.


----------



## CL3P20

are the folks with 'A0' showing using AHCI or IDE for HDD settings?


----------



## sockpirate

min should be here Wednesday.


----------



## ride1226

I have a Intel 520 cherryville ssd, I installed windows like I normally would. Have not seen or adjusted either of those settings anywhere but would like to know how to find out and properly set them up. Thanks!


----------



## snitchkilla11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I bought Scorpion49's MPower z77, matching RAM, and 3770k from him. I have to say I am digging this board.
> The OC settings were a bit odd, I was able to manage a quick n dirty 4.4ghz OC, but I need to look into it further to fine tune things, and go a bit higher.


seems like 4.4 is the sweet spot for a dirty oc.... i did the same when i first got mine. is there any where else to buy the mpower ram other then newegg..they are sold out of the quad channel high speed?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> seems like 4.4 is the sweet spot for a dirty oc.... i did the same when i first got mine. is there any where else to buy the mpower ram other then newegg..they are sold out of the quad channel high speed?


Not that I am aware of. The kit I got was used from Scorpion49, it's only the 8gb 1600 kit, but it works, and looks nice with the board. If I were to buy some, I would probably go with the 8gb 2400 kit for $85, good price, fast, and I don't really need more than 8gb.


----------



## Red1976

.


----------



## Red1976

.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> O_O I'm in love. Great balance of colors, I love black and yellow and you balanced the two colors brilliantly. Amazing looking rig!


Thanks TheBenson. Your compliments mean a lot to me. I spent more then a healthy amount of time obsessing over this build







.


----------



## snitchkilla11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Not that I am aware of. The kit I got was used from Scorpion49, it's only the 8gb 1600 kit, but it works, and looks nice with the board. If I were to buy some, I would probably go with the 8gb 2400 kit for $85, good price, fast, and I don't really need more than 8gb.


ya but i want quad channl..i like the breathing effect of 4 dimms..i could allways buy 2 duals ..but last time i did that they didnt run together


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> ya but i want quad channl..i like the breathing effect of 4 dimms..i could allways buy 2 duals ..but last time i did that they didnt run together


Yeah, I hear ya there. I just dropped $200 on a 8x4 gb kit for a different build, it would have been cheaper for me to buy 2x 4x4gb kits of the same RAM, but I wanted a matched set.


----------



## snitchkilla11

yes theres always that chance..and i hate rma or shipping back...i want my stuff to work now!!!!! lol

do you have any pics of your mpower build?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> yes theres always that chance..and i hate rma or shipping back...i want my stuff to work now!!!!! lol
> do you have any pics of your mpower build?


I don't, I just put it together yesterday, then swapped GPUs around last night, I could snap a few, but its nothing impressive. No fancy yellow liquid cooling, or sleeved cables.


----------



## snitchkilla11

just the board and ram are sooooo sexy!! makes you wana take an exttra shower..lol what gpu are you running


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> just the board and ram are sooooo sexy!! makes you wana take an exttra shower..lol what gpu are you running


I'm using this Sparkle GTX 580 that came with an Accelero cooler on it. Its just a reference card, but with that Accelero on there, my temps are pretty nice, 53C while folding on the GTX 580.


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> personally i dont understand how people are getting several replacements with the same error..it has to be a hardware issue?!?!?. the board is one of the best out..and for the price..i mean come on fellas!. dont give up!!! and yes this bios is crazy..it takes time


Likely that there are oversights on settings and methodoligy/steps - but this is ok, you learn from making a mistake and taking actions to correct it. If people weren't having issues they wouldn't be learning how to troubleshoot them. Trust me I have had years of frustration and still do, but I know much more about why I am having issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> i got an a2 and it was when i put different memory in the board..so im thinking a0 will be something with the memory also? and tech support is garbage on most manufacturers..you have to talk to the overclockers there..well when there there..when i owned my asus i had some questions and tech support didnt know anything. then they finally put me on the phone with the overclockers..solved my problem..i woesnt rma a boad that i know woesnt broke..maby try and call back and ask to get in tough with that department ..if they have it.


They don't have a "overclocker's department" while many of the tech support may be familiar with overclocking or do it themselves thats another thing. And A0 as I stated earlier is an issue with storage devices - easily seen in the American Megatrends, Inc.
Aptio 4.x Status Codes manual: 0xA0 IDE initialization is started. Its not a state secret lol, I do recommend that you and everyone else download this and put it on a mobile device with a pdf reader








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> TheGoatEater seems to think its something to do with drives. I see A2 when booting but have not noticed A0 but I'll keep an eye next time I fire her up. It doesn't seem to he effecting my computer at all but if something isn't right I always prefer to fix it.


Again - please disconnect all storage devices (read: even flash drives or memory cards in reader that I saw on your bios







) and then boot the computer > also look in bios for sysstem devices and look at what your drive configuration is setup in, as CL3P20 said... if this is in IDE mode I strongly suggest you reinstall windows, after backing up your info and switching to AHCI mode.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> are the folks with 'A0' showing using AHCI or IDE for HDD settings?


they need to troubleshoot with the above strategy as I would guess you know too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> I have a Intel 520 cherryville ssd, I installed windows like I normally would. Have not seen or adjusted either of those settings anywhere but would like to know how to find out and properly set them up. Thanks!


if you did install the drive in IDE mode you will definitely be lacking performance compared to AHCI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Thanks TheBenson. Your compliments mean a lot to me. I spent more then a healthy amount of time obsessing over this build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You know that the obsessing always helps you do better since you are pouring over every detail














. Whats worse with me is I obsess and am pessimistic about my work, so everything I do and what people see I am never satisfied. At least it is better that when I am through and someone sees it they really like it - but I am still picky about it after that fact. I have spent a few hundred hours testing this board, and even more using it since I got it. I have obsessed over testing to the point of literally making myself sick, by wearing myself out. LOL :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> ya but i want quad channl..i like the breathing effect of 4 dimms..i could allways buy 2 duals ..but last time i did that they didnt run together


2 dimms will be easier to on the IMC than 4dimms


----------



## snitchkilla11

ya and one dimm would be even easier..but i want the full effect of the ram..and im all about looks..as i have lots of friends and we kinda compete on how bad azz we can make our rigs.. i went thrue 3 z77 boards this round..so im not worried about the long run..i try and upgrade evey couple of months..just to try the new tech.


----------



## nickolp1974

just thought i'd post couple of pics

























led on raystorm should be yellow, but is kinda orange so is being changed and still got to sort cables properly, gonna stick some yellow braids in.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> just thought i'd post couple of pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> led on raystorm should be yellow, but is kinda orange so is being changed and still got to sort cables properly, gonna stick some yellow braids in.


Nice! Mayhem's Pastel Sunset Yellow and Akasa Vipers! I'm a fan









I wish I had a lightning









How are the avexirs?


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> Likely that there are oversights on settings and methodoligy/steps - but this is ok, you learn from making a mistake and taking actions to correct it. If people weren't having issues they wouldn't be learning how to troubleshoot them. Trust me I have had years of frustration and still do, but I know much more about why I am having issues.
> They don't have a "overclocker's department" while many of the tech support may be familiar with overclocking or do it themselves thats another thing. And A0 as I stated earlier is an issue with storage devices - easily seen in the American Megatrends, Inc.
> Aptio 4.x Status Codes manual: 0xA0 IDE initialization is started. Its not a state secret lol, I do recommend that you and everyone else download this and put it on a mobile device with a pdf reader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again - please disconnect all storage devices (read: even flash drives or memory cards in reader that I saw on your bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and then boot the computer > also look in bios for sysstem devices and look at what your drive configuration is setup in, as CL3P20 said... if this is in IDE mode I strongly suggest you reinstall windows, after backing up your info and switching to AHCI mode.
> they need to troubleshoot with the above strategy as I would guess you know too.
> if you did install the drive in IDE mode you will definitely be lacking performance compared to AHCI.
> You know that the obsessing always helps you do better since you are pouring over every detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Whats worse with me is I obsess and am pessimistic about my work, so everything I do and what people see I am never satisfied. At least it is better that when I am through and someone sees it they really like it - but I am still picky about it after that fact. I have spent a few hundred hours testing this board, and even more using it since I got it. I have obsessed over testing to the point of literally making myself sick, by wearing myself out. LOL :/
> 2 dimms will be easier to on the IMC than 4dimms


Say Goat Eater while I think of It...........................

How do you add one of those little traditional bios beepers/buzzer on the motherboard

Tried on the appropriate black terminals block, for speaker and buzzer(shows the designations) even reversed leads but never any post beep or anything.

The beeper is the traditional small black round one with red and black leads to the black base female plug ins.

On most competitors boards you add it and then you hear the "beep" on okay initialization.


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Nice! Mayhem's Pastel Sunset Yellow and Akasa Vipers! I'm a fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had a lightning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are the avexirs?


Thx, its my first foray into watercooling! I'm happy so far, except for the vipers! Too noisy, gonna get 2 more (5 in already) GT 1850's and paint them yellow.

The avexir's are awesome, had them upto 2500 mhz with slightly tighter timings
Been trying my hardest to get my cpu upto 5ghz, had it boot at 4950, but volts was pushing 1.6!! Scary stuff!!
Temps at 1.54 v max at 69c, oh and my chips de-lidded!


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Just wanted to show off my Z77 Mpower build. Almost done.


Nice build, can i have your cables please?


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> For those that are having problems learning the BIOS don't give up.
> I' was one of the first people here to get this MotherBoard and I'm learning new stuff about tweaking it all the time.
> You have to put in the time to learn to tweak it but its a great MB once you do the time.
> Found a sweet spot for 24/7 5ghz.
> Ambient Temps 24C
> RAM 2133mhz CL 9-11-10-27 1T @1.5v
> [email protected] with 1.376v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2585171


Would you be able to post bios screens please, i know all setups are diff. But would like to see if i'm missing something, thx


----------



## snitchkilla11

dude!!!!! ya that orange has to go..either yellow or blue would be nice..very nice build by the way...im hateing right now..


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Thx, its my first foray into watercooling! I'm happy so far, except for the vipers! Too noisy, gonna get 2 more (5 in already) GT 1850's and paint them yellow.
> The avexir's are awesome, had them upto 2500 mhz with slightly tighter timings
> Been trying my hardest to get my cpu upto 5ghz, had it boot at 4950, but volts was pushing 1.6!! Scary stuff!!
> Temps at 1.54 v max at 69c, oh and my chips de-lidded!


I agree the vipers are noisy. I turn mine down to 50% speed with MSI Control Center and I get the exact same temps 100% or 50%. AP-15's are great! I wish they came in 140mm variety.

and damn nice temps! I really want to delid but I am a bit scared. Maybe after I financially recover from this build and can take the gamble.

Oh ya. for $350 you can have my cables







. That's about how much it cost me with all supplies and materials considering this was my first time ever sleeving. Spent roughly $270 at MDPC (had to buy crimp tool and molex tool) and about 70 bucks at princess auto on 18gauge wire and a heatgun.







Can you believe I did all of that without a proper wire stripper? hahahahah.


----------



## snitchkilla11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> I agree the vipers are noisy. I turn mine down to 50% speed with MSI Control Center and I get the exact same temps 100% or 50%. AP-15's are great! I wish they came in 140mm variety.
> and damn nice temps! I really want to delid but I am a bit scared. Maybe after I financially recover from this build and can take the gamble.
> Oh ya. for $350 you can have my cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That's about how much it cost me with all supplies and materials considering this was my first time ever sleeving. Spent roughly $270 at MDPC (had to buy crimp tool and molex tool) and about 70 bucks at princess auto on 18gauge wire and a heatgun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe I did all of that without a proper wire stripper? hahahahah.


very nice but not 350 nice..but i guess you have all the supplys you need for another time


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> you had to buy all new wire??


I didn't have to but I wanted to make custom lengths for perfect cable management in the back. Figured I may as well since I have a fully modular PSU and I am sleeving in the first place. I can't stand clutter back there.

I also went a little overboard on the MDPC and got a fair bit extra but I'm glad because I made lots of mistakes and had to redo. Got way too many crimp pins too and nearly every type of connector.


----------



## snitchkilla11

ya..how about closing the back side of your case? i see you ran your tubes thrue the back. is there enough room


----------



## nickolp1974

350 bargain!! What rad you using up top? Is it 55mm? Did you have any probs wih clearance for fans? I had to bend my monsta a little otherwise it pressed against mobo heatsink

I also tried one of the scythe 5400rpm fans in the bottom but couldn't control he thing!! Probably wouldn't need water if you just used those in your case, absolutely mental fans.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> ya..how about closing the back side of your case? i see you ran your tubes thrue the back. is there enough room


haha there is plenty of room. Tubes are only 3/8"-5/8". I'm not closing it until I am completely done the cable management. No sense in opening and closing it constantly.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> 350 bargain!! What rad you using up top? Is it 55mm? Did you have any probs wih clearance for fans? I had to bend my monsta a little otherwise it pressed against mobo heatsink
> I also tried one of the scythe 5400rpm fans in the bottom but couldn't control he thing!! Probably wouldn't need water if you just used those in your case, absolutely mental fans.


Im using the Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 420mm up top. its 45mm thick and no prob at all with clearance. I have close to 1cm of room between top of mobo and fans.


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Say Goat Eater while I think of It...........................
> How do you add one of those little traditional bios beepers/buzzer on the motherboard
> Tried on the appropriate black terminals block, for speaker and buzzer(shows the designations) even reversed leads but never any post beep or anything.
> The beeper is the traditional small black round one with red and black leads to the black base female plug ins.
> On most competitors boards you add it and then you hear the "beep" on okay initialization.


Something like this if the board supports it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Would you be able to post bios screens please, i know all setups are diff. But would like to see if i'm missing something, thx


Hes using a different processor and you can never expect similar results between 2 IB CPUs of the same model.


----------



## ride1226

GoatEater. Where can I find the option between IDE and AHCI during installation or in bios. I can reinstall no problem it sounds like that's def the issue. As for the flash drive you saw in my bios, had to be there to take the bios pictures! Haha. Thanks so much man!


----------



## CL3P20

IDE and AHCI options are in the system options under peripheral devices.... its the tab above the OC settings in the BIOS.


----------



## ride1226

Awesome! I'm hoping that by default its set to IDE and that's my issue. I'll find out in the morning when I fire her up.


----------



## Nebulous

After my ordeal with the ill fated (ugh) Mpower, I decided to go with a Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3 and 16GB (4x4) of GSKILL Sniper DDR3-2133. For those that are enjoying the Mpower board congrats and good luck. Never again will I own anything with the MSI brand. That brand will go on my list of brands to avoid along with others.

Arrivederci


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> Awesome! I'm hoping that by default its set to IDE and that's my issue. I'll find out in the morning when I fire her up.


 board default is for AHCI.. if you need IDE you must change it in the BIOS


----------



## snitchkilla11

im sorry to hear that the mpower didnt work out for ya..it really is a great board..but the giga is a great board also


----------



## ride1226

Well if by default its in ahci and that's the setting its supposed to be then I don't know what would be wrong there. What is the difference between ahci and ide? Either way I can always reinstall widows and see if that does the trick. USB unplugged and no card in my card reader.


----------



## TheGoat Eater

try unplugging the card reader now if you would and see what that does. I have had many a times in the past where having a card reader plugged in made issues, as well as attached flash storage.


----------



## SonDa5

with usb card reader inserted my boot up is super slow.


----------



## ride1226

I guess my card reader would be called a USB card reader. Its part of the case, but connects using one of the front panel USB ports on the motherboard. Would hate for that to be the issue because in order to not have A0 readout I'd have to give up my front panel USB slots and my card reader. I'll give both these things a try in the morning and see how it goes. I'll be sure to report back my findings.

Newhighscore has my case and this board, wonder if he's having that issue or if he ditched the card reader. Not that its definitely the issue.


----------



## Erik1974

Hi Guys,

I have been following this thread for a few days now and in a couple of days i will be getting my Mpower board.
I was just wondering if it would be wise to update the bios to the latest version before installing Windows or would it be better to use the bios the board came with and only update the bios if i have some issues?


----------



## anubis1127

I wouldn't update it just yet, only if you have issues. I need to use manual voltage for anything past 4.5 on 17.4 it seems like. I've only had the board for a day though.


----------



## ride1226

I would update the bios prior to windows installation. 17.5 is in beta now and will probably be out soon but 17.4 is the latest.


----------



## nickolp1974

If the board still comes with the original(first) bios then i'd defo update. Although installing windows+updates, etc you will be fine, at least you will know its working.


----------



## Nelly.

I'm still using my MSI Z77 MPower at the moment.

Not sure if this helps anyone, but these are the latest driver updates that I have noticed since October 18th, I checked these yesterday.
Quote:


> *Utility*
> 
> MSI Control Center v2.5.036 **NEW** >> Click Here
> MSI CLICK BIOS II v1.0.096 **NEW** >> Click Here
> MSI Fast Boot v1.0.0.7 **NEW** >> Click Here
> MSI SUITE v1.0.025 **NEW** >> Click Here
> MSI Super-Charger (Apple iPad/iPhone) v1.2.014 **NEW** >> Click Here
> THX TruStudio PRO v1.04.03 **NEW** >> Click Here
> *Drivers*
> 
> Atheros Bluetooth Driver v8.0.0.212 **NEW** >> Click Here
> Intel ME Driver v8.1.2.1318 **NEW** >> Click Here
> Intel RST v11.6.2.1002 **NEW** >> Click Here
> Intel USB 3.0 Driver v1.0.6.245 **NEW** >> Click Here
> Realtek HD Audio Driver v6.0.1.6738 **NEW** >> Click Here
> 
> Intel VGA Driver v9.17.10.2875 **NEW** >> Click Here


*My Link Page >>* http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18441627


----------



## foxrena

Hi guys, I have just placed an order for a Mpower today for Thanksgiving OC session. But this review (http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/msi-z77-mpower/12/) says the cpu voltage is capped at 1.7 V as indicated by vprobe measurement (CPUZ is inaccurate). Is it really true. The spec says otherwise (up to 2.xx volts). 1.7V is really low for sub-zero OC.

Thanks


----------



## CL3P20

I wonder what BIOS they are running.. ? Pizzaman here on OCN as well as a few others were witness to some overclockers that got to play around with the Mpower with full dewars.. They reported several users at +6ghz with more than 1.8vcore.

*personally I have not tested beyond 1.72vcore with my CPU ... though from what I have seen so far, I have no reason to suspect that the vcore circuit is 'capped' at ~1.7v.. I have measured with DMM myself as well.

like so..running 5.6ghz, 4c/8t @ 1.58vcore


----------



## ride1226

Started with a full fresh BIOS. Changed my memory to link and changed the frequency to 2000. Rebooted, changed the timings to where I wanted them. Rebooted, adjusted CPU voltage to where I wanted and made sure EIST and C1E where enabled. Rebooted to OS. Ran prime95 with CPU-Z and watched for a moment. Turbo kicked in and shot to 3.8ghz. Stopped prime95 and watched the cpu scale to x16. All sounds great right? Heres when things get weird. Go back into BIOS. Dial in x39 multi, only option changed. Come back to OS and run programs again, x39 multi took hold and my CPU was running at 3.9ghz like it should. Turn off prime95, no x16 scaling. The only option changed with to begin overclocking was the cpu multi.. WTH?


----------



## Tyreman

Set CPU Ratio to - Auto
Adjust CPU Ratio in OS - Disable
Power technology - Custom
Go into CPU Features set each core to 38 save and exit
See what that does


----------



## ride1226

Did all that. Booted up. Turned on CPU-Z and it shows my cpu at x16. As I am typing this I am seeing it bounce from x16, x33, x38, x29 so I guess that is scaling correctly.

Turned on Prime95 just now and it went to x38 no issues. Voltage and memory timings are still where I want them.

Now if I change my cpu multi from AUTO to x39, x40, x44 where I eventually want to be after my water is installed then my scaling will disappear again?


----------



## Tyreman

you mean CPU Ratio which is Auto now?


----------



## ride1226

Yes ratio sorry. That is how you increase and overclock correct?


----------



## Tyreman

yes


----------



## ride1226

I just dont understand how as soon as I switch that from AUTO to say 39 or 40 I instantly lose my scaling.


----------



## Tyreman

Don't ask me

Edit:

I know several people who have this motherboard and claim the same as me to get it to do that

Mine ramps up and down fine especially with the MSI center graph AND on CPUID/CPUZ

Even does it on my backup bios which is the newest at the site 17.4 and on friends bios with this mb.


----------



## ShadyGaby

Msi just released a new bios Update 17.5

I will install it tomorrow and I will keep you posted!

PS : Your virtu mvp works? When I start 3DMark 11 with virtu active it does not work, but with virtu off it works perfectly!


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> Msi just released a new bios Update 17.5
> I will install it tomorrow and I will keep you posted!
> PS : Your virtu mvp works? When I start 3DMark 11 with virtu active it does not work, but with virtu off it works perfectly!


Where'd you find that ShadyGaby


----------



## ShadyGaby

On the MSI site I put a link to click http://eu.msi.com/product/mb/Z77-MPOWER.html#/?div=BIOS


----------



## ride1226

17.5 BIOS has been released officially.

http://www.msi.com/service/download/bios-19902.html

EDIT: Notice its been posted already. MSI emailed me about it.


----------



## Tyreman

Thank you peoples


----------



## NewHighScore

Guys I'm still on 17.3 but I'm not experiencing any problems and am stable at 4.8. Is it recommended to always keep your bios up to date?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Guys I'm still on 17.3 but I'm not experiencing any problems and am stable at 4.8. Is it recommended to always keep your bios up to date?


I was stable at 4.6 on auto w/ the second to last LLC setting on 17.3, and now I'm not on 17.4, have to do manual voltage. Haven't tried 17.5, but I will now, and report back if my OC results went back to normal.


----------



## ride1226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Guys I'm still on 17.3 but I'm not experiencing any problems and am stable at 4.8. Is it recommended to always keep your bios up to date?


Are you having the same issues I am with your DEBUG LED screen reading out A0 and not moving over to reading out temps after you boot. Tomorrow Ill be unplugging bits on my pc until I figure out whats causing it, but I know you have my case so not sure if its the card reader usb port on the front thats causing the issue or what.

Oh, and those of you overclocked, are you losing the x16 downclocking like my board is at idle?


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> Are you having the same issues I am with your DEBUG LED screen reading out A0 and not moving over to reading out temps after you boot. Tomorrow Ill be unplugging bits on my pc until I figure out whats causing it, but I know you have my case so not sure if its the card reader usb port on the front thats causing the issue or what.
> Oh, and those of you overclocked, are you losing the x16 downclocking like my board is at idle?


No I'm not having that problem. My debug LED properly displays cpu temp. Hrmm not sure I actually cut my card reader cable out since I sleeved all the case cables and didn't feel the need for it.


----------



## ride1226

Oh so your card reader port on the front of your case doesnt even work then? Does that kill the USB ports up there as well? Id like to keep that entire panel working so I hope thats not the case. Will find out tomorrow. Then hopefully get this thing to scale correctly with a set cpu ratio.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> Oh so your card reader port on the front of your case doesnt even work then? Does that kill the USB ports up there as well? Id like to keep that entire panel working so I hope thats not the case. Will find out tomorrow. Then hopefully get this thing to scale correctly with a set cpu ratio.


It doesn't kill the usb ports. They are entirely separate cables. I have nothing that uses SD cards so I have no use for it







. I'm not sure why that would cause the debug led to display wrong though.


----------



## MSIalex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> Booted up this morning to retry default settings and work my way through and got another corrupted BIOS screen on my way in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know why I keep getting this, anyone else have this issue.
> I went in and changed my memory to linked, changed my timings back to 9-11-11-28 and 2000mhz and rebooted. No issues. Went back in and enabled C1E and EIST, one of which by default is automatically enabled.
> I can not adjust the CPU multiplier, or voltage.


What type of monitor and connection are you using?


----------



## ride1226

Hey Alex. That's with an Lg 23" LCD flat panel and HDMI connection.


----------



## MSIalex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> Hey Alex. That's with an Lg 23" LCD flat panel and HDMI connection.


Please PM me your detailed system specs.

Try DVI on your video card and see if the issue is still there.


----------



## snitchkilla11

i cannot understand how you keep getting bad boards? its impossible.!!!.everyboard was hand tested to work with certain hardware.


----------



## snitchkilla11

msiALEX..on the z77 mpower board..why is that 6 pin there for the gpus when its a sli board? will it help overclock my lightnings further? im about to upgrade to a 1250 watt psu so i can get the extra pci to use it? i currently have an 850 watt.and my cards will oc to 1430mhz in sli but any more than that i get a powerdown cause my psu is too small to cover that power they need. i like to bench alot and every little thing helps. so im asking if its a waste of money for me to upgrade to use the 6 pin or just get a 1000 watt for the extra headroom? any help would be great.there are alot of mixed opinions on the forums and i would like to clear it up..thanks


----------



## CL3P20

*Not to speak on Alex behalf.. but the 'Aux' power was implemented after folks started welding the 24pin connections on the mobo's running 3/4way setups [on previous platforms]

Aux power provides secondary supply to mobo plane which feeds PCI-E voltage and other components. It wont necessarily boost your OC.. what it will do is allow you to run high OC safely with multiple GPUs


----------



## snitchkilla11

yes i understand but its on a sli board..that can only run 2 cards..and it was designed around the gtx 680 lightning searies cards.so its really killing me inside to really find out..im getting my 1250 watt psu tommorow..(had to smooth it over with the wife). but if msialex tells me otherwise il just go with a 1000 watt and save 50 bucks..but my 850 isnt enough for sli oc to 1430+ in sli with an i7 3770 at 4.8 with 9 high performance 140 mm fans and some other things. just need more head room..im sure a 1250 would be best that way in not running it at max with gameing.leaving some room and less stress.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> *yes i understand but its on a sli board..that can only run 2 cards*..and it was designed around the gtx 680 lightning searies cards.so its really killing me inside to really find out..im getting my 1250 watt psu tommorow..(had to smooth it over with the wife). but if msialex tells me otherwise il just go with a 1000 watt and save 50 bucks..but my 850 isnt enough for sli oc to 1430+ in sli with an i7 3770 at 4.8 with 9 high performance 140 mm fans and some other things. just need more head room..im sure a 1250 would be best that way in not running it at max with gameing.leaving some room and less stress.


 There are 3x PCI-E slots.. the mobo is perfectly capable of running three cards..

**and although I havent heard any horror stories of welded 24pin's since the 680's have been out... that doesnt mean it isnt still possible. I know I wouldnt want to find out the hard way and loose a mobo and PSU


----------



## snitchkilla11

so i can run 3 gtx 680s on my board?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> so i can run 3 gtx 680s on my board?


I see no reason why you could not.. the board features 3x PCI-E 3.0 slots [when coupled with proper CPU.. which you have].

http://www.msi.com/product/mb/Z77-MPOWER.html#/?div=Detail


----------



## snitchkilla11

i had no idea!! i did a quick review and no body has any about doing tri sli...i know it has 3 gen 3 pci slots.but i thought the last one ran really slow..for like a sound card or something of that magnatude..if so i guess i know what i want for christmas this year. and some blocks to match.


----------



## CL3P20

PCI-E on Z77 with Ivy bridge = 16x PCI-E lanes total ... that is it

3x way = 8x8x4x in PCI-E 3.0... so keep in mind this is still as much if not more bandwidth than 16x16x8x in PCI-E 2.0









___ ___ ___ ___

**on another note.. Im working on pushing my 2133mhz kit to 2700mhz







..getting close now.

10-12-12-27 2T with tight tertiary @ 1.87v real


----------



## ride1226

I don't think I have a bad board. It really does run great at all stock settings. Once the A0 code is tracked down to the issue it'll be smooth sailing. Only other issue I have is the weird one when I adjust my CPU multi from anything besides AUTO I lose 16x scaling. It just sticks at whatever I set the ratio to.


----------



## TheDoctor46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> PCI-E on Z77 with Ivy bridge = 16x PCI-E lanes total ... that is it
> 
> 3x way = 8x8x4x in PCI-E 3.0... so keep in mind this is still as much if not more bandwidth than 16x16x8x in PCI-E 2.0


The PCI-e slots run in an 8/4/4 configuration when all three are in use.

I'm also fairly certain that this board doesn't support 3-way SLi because it lacks the necessary chip, the name of which escapes me.


----------



## mfranco702

Hi guys, Does anybody know what UB91 device is? Im missing a driver and Can't find which one is it?


----------



## Tyreman

Intel Management Engine Componenets


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> Hi guys, Does anybody know what UB91 device is? Im missing a driver and Can't find which one is it?


Intel Management Engine Components its a package

Should be correct one you can check a bit back Post 857 for a list provided by Nelly

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=22092&lang=eng&wapkw=intel+management+engine+components


----------



## snitchkilla11

I know this is off topic but I'm thinking of getting a sparkle 1250 watt psu ? Any body have anything bad to say?


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> I know this is off topic but I'm thinking of getting a sparkle 1250 watt psu ? Any body have anything bad to say?


If you're referring to the Sparkle Gold Class PSU... it's a great choice. Jonnyguru did a review on the unit here and had quite a few good things to say about it.

Feels a bit like overkill for your current system but regardless, it's a good unit









Edit: On a slight tangent... Newegg approved my RMA and they just sent out a replacement MPower


----------



## snitchkilla11

Yes its that one.. my 850 will not power my system while benching my cards at max oc. So I figure il go 1250 so I'm leaving myself with lots of head room. Plus for 150on sale..great buy in my book.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> PCI-E on Z77 with Ivy bridge = 16x PCI-E lanes total ... that is it
> 
> 3x way = 8x8x4x in PCI-E 3.0... so keep in mind this is still as much if not more bandwidth than 16x16x8x in PCI-E 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PCI-e slots run in an 8/4/4 configuration when all three are in use.
> 
> I'm also fairly certain that this board doesn't support 3-way SLi because it lacks the necessary chip, the name of which escapes me.
Click to expand...

 Did some more digging.. As i already stated.. 16x lanes is max for Ivy +Z77 chipset.

The chip you are referring to a 'PLX' chip which adds another 16x lanes of PCI-E. For Nvidia 3x way SLI to function you need at least 8x.. So you are correct in saying its an SLI board. I do not believe ATI/AMD has the same limitations.. so 3x way Xfire is possible without a PLX [which this board does not have].

**Only more premium boards offer a PLX, which bumps your native PCI-E lane support to match X79 @ 16x8x8x


----------



## snitchkilla11

That is exactly what I thought. But I will find out tonight as I'm picking up a new psu.may grab some ram ..should I buy the mpower ram or some denominator platnums?


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Did some more digging.. As i already stated.. 16x lanes is max for Ivy +Z77 chipset.
> 
> The chip you are referring to a 'PLX' chip which adds another 16x lanes of PCI-E. For Nvidia 3x way SLI to function you need at least 8x.. So you are correct in saying its an SLI board. I do not believe ATI/AMD has the same limitations.. so 3x way Xfire is possible without a PLX [which this board does not have].
> 
> **Only more premium boards offer a PLX, which bumps your native PCI-E lane support to match X79 @ 16x8x8x


Though the PLX chip does add latency to the situation (slows things down) so there is a real trade off with that fact - the addition of a PLX chip is not always ideal. When you are literally going overboard then that is ok - for anything less its a waste of money.


----------



## MSIalex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> so i can run 3 gtx 680s on my board?


You cannot unless you hack the drivers.

SLI requires a x8 PCIe connection for each card. Crossfire does not have this requirement.

IVB lane allocation becomes x8/x8/x4 with all 3 slots populated.

As for your PSU, the 6-pin is useful if you are maximizing all 3 voltages on the Lightning, however this varies by the card you use. You do not need this if you're going for max core OC, as the power is drawn from the plugs on the Lightning. Other manufacturers have different design that rely on PLL voltages so I can't say what their setup is like.


----------



## NV2

This board $15 off with 3570k combo, free 8GB G.skill 1600 RAM, and $20 gift card with Intel CPU purchase.


----------



## ride1226

Dang, I just got mine two weeks ago too haha.

Gonna start piecing my water cooling loop together, just debating I I should save 3/4 the money and buy a all in one or spend the big bucks for a nice custom look that can expand later. I'm just gaming. Won't be benchmarking or going for crazy over clocks. 4.5 on my 3570k max.


----------



## ride1226

****ATTENTION***

TheGoatEater, MSIAlex, any other people who were or are helping me with my Mobo reading out A0. I isolated the issue. Plugged in a old HDD and loaded windows on it. Booted in, board displayed temps like it should. Hooked up my Intel 520 Cherryville 240gb SSD and booted up again and back to A0 on the debug LED readout. Its definitely my SSD causing this issue. Now what? I cant just return in and go to a different brand because of this. Is their a firmware update possible. Is this something you guys at MSI are aware of Alex? I looked in device managed and one thing does come up as AHCI and my board is in that mode so I dont know if thats my SSD in AHCI mode or what but I am stumped now.


----------



## snitchkilla11

just got my 1250 watt psu..next is some testing with and without the 6 pin pci for the gpu..also got some dominator platnums...and holy mother of god do these oc!!!! i got the 1866 4x2 kit..and running them at 2133 and only played with them for literally 2 mins.. also picked up another h100.with some sp120s.. temps are down 3c on idle and 5-7 on load in push pull..so not to bad. they dont have the h100i in yet so no test there yet.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> ****ATTENTION***
> TheGoatEater, MSIAlex, any other people who were or are helping me with my Mobo reading out A0. I isolated the issue. Plugged in a old HDD and loaded windows on it. Booted in, board displayed temps like it should. Hooked up my Intel 520 Cherryville 240gb SSD and booted up again and back to A0 on the debug LED readout. Its definitely my SSD causing this issue. Now what? I cant just return in and go to a different brand because of this. Is their a firmware update possible. Is this something you guys at MSI are aware of Alex? I looked in device managed and one thing does come up as AHCI and my board is in that mode so I dont know if thats my SSD in AHCI mode or what but I am stumped now.


\

Do you run the Intel Toolbox for that SSD? You must be I would expect.

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18455

This contains the firmware with updates for the Intel SSD drives

There is Intel SSD drive optimizing features in it to set and run
Like system tuner first then make sure its good then the SSD Optimizer,diagnostic scans etc
Do nothing else while they are running

My Intel SSD's have had several firmware revisions now at 3.1.1

Shouldn't you have this loaded and running your intel SSD? Your SSD is listed for it, methinks so

If on boot you hit F11 you should see the SSD as a choice for your boot options

I have a couple Intel SSD's and they work absolutely fine with this motherboard


----------



## ride1226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> \
> Do you run the Intel Toolbox for that SSD? You must be I would expect.
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18455
> This contains the firmware with updates for the Intel SSD drives
> There is Intel SSD drive optimizing features in it to set and run
> Like system tuner first then make sure its good then the SSD Optimizer,diagnostic scans etc
> Do nothing else while they are running
> My Intel SSD's have had several firmware revisions now at 3.1.1
> Shouldn't you have this loaded and running your intel SSD? Your SSD is listed for it, methinks so
> If on boot you hit F11 you should see the SSD as a choice for your boot options
> I have a couple Intel SSD's and they work absolutely fine with this motherboard


Yes, its been installed, tested read and write, checked for updates, tuned, everything. All is well with that program, and seemingly all is well with the drive.


----------



## sockpirate

Hey guys why does the mpower have a 6 pin to power the GPU? Does it require power from the psu on top of the 6 pin on the mobo as well? Or is the power from the psu enough ?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Hey guys why does the mpower have a 6 pin to power the GPU? Does it require power from the psu on top of the 6 pin on the mobo as well? Or is the power from the psu enough ?


It's optional. I believe that's just extra power if you want to do some extreme OCing (DICE / LN2).


----------



## sockpirate

Wow 6 USB 3.0! This board is pretty sweet... I am loving it already!


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> Yes, its been installed, tested read and write, checked for updates, tuned, everything. All is well with that program, and seemingly all is well with the drive.


Is windows install fresh with this motherboard?
AHCI in CMOS/Bios?
And you are plugged into 1 of the 2 top sata ports?
(Top being highest up as you see the motherboard installed, satas on right)
All sata ports 1-6 enabled in bios/cmos?


----------



## Tyreman

This is with new 17.5 bios


----------



## sockpirate

Just set up my MPower today, any idea on the best most stable bios to get to pursue a mild 4.5ghz on a 3570k? I am on bios revision 17.3.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Just set up my MPower today, any idea on the best most stable bios to get to pursue a mild 4.5ghz on a 3570k? I am on bios revision 17.3.


17.5


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> This is with new 17.5 bios


Can't really read your pic because it cannot be clicked on to enlarge. That bios were you on before and what is the difference between your clocks/vcore/temps on new bios?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Just set up my MPower today, any idea on the best most stable bios to get to pursue a mild 4.5ghz on a 3570k? I am on bios revision 17.3.


You should be able to on 17.3 I am at 4.8 on 17.3


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Can't really read your pic because it cannot be clicked on to enlarge. That bios were you on before and what is the difference between your clocks/vcore/temps on new bios?
> You should be able to on 17.3 I am at 4.8 on 17.3


Might have to import the pic. save as/copy
or sit closer I can see it , but i admit not as good

What I was doing before and another gets will be different but now at 1.29v before 1.32v
2 degrees lower

But unlike most I monitor whea errors if any due to cpu your v core is to low.

Prime 27.2 has all errors ticked

An older bios is rarely better/there is exceptions but generally improvements and corrections in stability


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Might have to import the pic. save as/copy
> or sit closer I can see it , but i admit not as good
> What I was doing before and another gets will be different but now at 1.29v before 1.32v
> 2 degrees lower
> But unlike most I monitor whea errors if any due to cpu your v core is to low.
> Prime 27.2 has all errors ticked
> An older bios is rarely better/there is exceptions but generally improvements and corrections in stability


Yeah I can read it barely if I put my face 4 inches from the screen









Cool sounds good. Lower vcore lower temps. Hmmm I am running fine and stable. I wonder if I should update my 17.3?


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Yeah I can read it barely if I put my face 4 inches from the screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool sounds good. Lower vcore lower temps. Hmmm I am running fine and stable. I wonder if I should update my 17.3?


Thats yr business
i don't keep old bios's


----------



## NewHighScore

THis may sound noobish but I have never updated an MSI bios. Is it the same as usual. Download to formatted USB disk, select flash bios setting in bios>?


----------



## Tyreman

I'd never done MSI before either

Go to their site and get the special bios tool

Works really good always perfect here.

http://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/user-guide-for-msi-hq-forum-flash-tool

Just load optimized defaults beforehand of course with no overclock.

Follow flash tool info and make key disc good to go.

After flash shut it down and clear cmos/bios by jumper across motherboard terminals and working start buttons on case to clear caps.

Then in window s Instal Intel Management Engine Components.


----------



## anubis1127

I flashed mine up to 17.5 last night using the "mflash" utility from within the BIOS.


----------



## snitchkilla11

the 6 pin does absolutly nothing with sli lightnings overclocking and stabiltiy on air. im kinda dissapointed but then im not cause it isnt there for that..well i guess i really didnt need a 1250 watt [email protected]##$#$###$#$%%^&..i really thought i was on to something.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I flashed mine up to 17.5 last night using the "mflash" utility from within the BIOS.


Can you explain to me the process? DO I have to unzip the bios first? Does the USB have to be clean and formatted?


----------



## CL3P20

I thought you already figured that your PSU was inadequate for the clocks you were running?

*Im confused on why you thought it would help your OC.. Alex confirmed that the Lightnings use voltage from the power connections and not the PLL/PCI-E slot. Another manufacturer GPU may benefit ..If you have a DMM you can measure the input voltage on your cards to see if your PSU is dipping..

Right at the PCI-E plug, just measure the 12v pins and monitor under load. I have had very different experiences with PSU's and current supply affecting GPU clocks. While testing my 6950 TFIII, I found that my 650W was inadequate.. as it was only supplying ~11.89v under load to my GPU's... which resulted in a max clock speed of ~1025mhz. After changing PSU to TPQ1200W ... input voltages went up to 12.18v .. and consequently GPU's could run 1080mhz stable as well.

-Moral of the story = dont rule out your PSU just because the 'Aux' power didnt help... [especially since we now know that the 680 lightnings dont pull PLL power in the same manner as other cards].

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I flashed mine up to 17.5 last night using the "mflash" utility from within the BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain to me the process? DO I have to unzip the bios first? Does the USB have to be clean and formatted?
> 
> Place unzipped BIOS file on any USB.. does NOT have to fresh or formatted..
> Boot into BIOS.. go to MFlash..
> select update BIOS from USB.. select file.. click .. mobo reboots.. and your done.
> 
> **Now I have not been updating the 'ME' .. I have done only BIOS and had great results.. others it seems are a mixed group.. some updated ME and BIOS and were good.. others did not have such good luck updating both.
Click to expand...


----------



## snitchkilla11

well the bigger powersupply was beneficial cause i was pulling over 930w with my cards overclocked..my max oc in sli was 1430.. i can currently get another 30mhz. then i run into heat problems..so i was saying i really didnt need the extra power for just that little extra..but for christmas im hopeing i can get the ok from the wife to go custom with 2 blocks...but my 850 was fine running stock and a pretty good oc for a run or 2 on haven or 3dmark..but its bad to run your psu at near 100% so the extra power will def help that..and a 1250 watt gold cert psu for 147.99 and it came with a 100 gift card thrue sparkle. so it was to good to pass up!!!.. the guy at microcenter told me it was a great psu also..he also said it was the most expensive psu they carried at one time..and it was in the back for over a year and they just kept throwing clearence stickers on it.so unless you went online and looked for the sparkle 1250 on there web site you wouldnt have known they even had it in stock!


----------



## Tyreman

I would Make sure the usb stick is fat 32
Updated the ME here with the bios update its in the packaged file

edit: Nov 27/12

The reason y use the MSI forum HQ flash tool on a usb stick(not M flash) is way less chance of MAC address corruption


----------



## NewHighScore

Thanks CL3P2O. Pretty straight forward. by ME do you mean INtel management engine driver?


----------



## Erik1974

I also found this tool on the MSI forum.

They say it has a 100% succes rate till today, be carefull though as this is not supported by MSI, but it looks pretty good.

So tomorrow i can finally start upgrading my pc with the Z77 Mpower, hope all goes well......


----------



## Sevada88

Do you guys have lucid vitru enabled? Will I run into any trouble because I recall there were some driver issues.


----------



## ShadyGaby

I had the same problem and I instald this http://download.asrock.com/drivers/All/Others/LucidVirtu_Win7-64_Win8-64(v2.1.220_64Bit).zip form Asrock site but is perfect for MSI MPower to!


----------



## ride1226

Reinstalled windows and the motherboard began reading temps like it should! Yay!

Not... now another problem. Install all windows updates and when it reboots my monitor shuts off and nothing happens. Bios works fine, screen is on and goes to windows boot screen, as soon as it goes off boot screen monitor shuts off and computer does nothing. I can't win.

This is a windows issue. It happened before which caused me to do my reinstall. Just did a system restore and its back up but why would an update kill my display.


----------



## ShadyGaby

Pres f8 after the bios and select enable vga mode, the video drivers are the problem!


----------



## ride1226

Did you guys have this happen with the new update as well?


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> Did you guys have this happen with the new update as well?


NO
also in power options make sure unless you want it to that the computer doesn't go into sleep mode
mine did one time after 30 min approx i forget exactly.


----------



## Sevada88

My system is running stable, I have no issues whatsoever. Should I update the BIOS version to 17.5?


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> My system is running stable, I have no issues whatsoever. Should I update the BIOS version to 17.5?


I always go with a newer bios(unless its a proven issue causer) but that is me
I don't want a crippled board
Its really personal issue.
Just make sure nothing goes South!


----------



## FtW 420

I usually don't update the bios if everything works, if it isn't broke, I don't try to fix it.

One strange issue I'm having is making a gt210 work in the mpower. Tried 2 different 210s, in both pci-e slots, pci-e 3.0 auto & disabled, 8 different drivers from 169.21 to the newest. Drivers install fine, pc gets to desktop fine, but in device manager the card cannot be enabled. The same cards work fine in other boards, & on the mpower both older & newer cards work, just not gt210 (which would be nice for the gt210 comp running right now).

I'm baffled...


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I usually don't update the bios if everything works, if it isn't broke, I don't try to fix it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> One strange issue I'm having is making a gt210 work in the mpower. Tried 2 different 210s, in both pci-e slots, pci-e 3.0 auto & disabled, 8 different drivers from 169.21 to the newest. Drivers install fine, pc gets to desktop fine, but in device manager the card cannot be enabled. The same cards work fine in other boards, & on the mpower both older & newer cards work, just not gt210 (which would be nice for the gt210 comp running right now).
> I'm baffled...


Yes - if your board is working well do not flash the bios - this has been the common sense advice given out for ages. All the BIOS issues and trouble I have seen here have been user created, so my advice is do not mess with a good thing.

I also had no issues recovering a bad BIOS via DOS based flashing. If you are having issues recovering one please PM me, this is straightforward - but it is not for those who haven't tried M-Flash.


----------



## ride1226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> NO
> also in power options make sure unless you want it to that the computer doesn't go into sleep mode
> mine did one time after 30 min approx i forget exactly.


Its definitely not sleep mode because it happens immediately at startup. Instead of getting the windows login screen I get black screen and monitor shuts off. Nothing wakes it. Did a restore using recovery and its back working again. Installing all windows updates again and will see if it goes black again. Going go install my graphics driver by myself rather than letting windows update do it this time to see if that helps.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I usually don't update the bios if everything works, if it isn't broke, I don't try to fix it.
> 
> One strange issue I'm having is making a gt210 work in the mpower. Tried 2 different 210s, in both pci-e slots, pci-e 3.0 auto & disabled, 8 different drivers from 169.21 to the newest. Drivers install fine, pc gets to desktop fine, but in device manager the card cannot be enabled. The same cards work fine in other boards, & on the mpower both older & newer cards work, just not gt210 (which would be nice for the gt210 comp running right now).
> 
> I'm baffled...


Just curious if you had the Aux 6pin plugged into the mobo when you were testing 210's or not...


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> Its definitely not sleep mode because it happens immediately at startup. Instead of getting the windows login screen I get black screen and monitor shuts off. Nothing wakes it. Did a restore using recovery and its back working again. Installing all windows updates again and will see if it goes black again. Going go install my graphics driver by myself rather than letting windows update do it this time to see if that helps.


So you let windows install the graphics driver for your video card ?

I get drivers for video card from Nvidia if its an Nvidia card

Have all my apps,mb drivers etc I need on a usb stick ready to go ahead of time

I just try make sure they are the newest versions


----------



## Munkypoo7

Got my replacement MPower, updated to 17.5 just because (was on 17.3 default) and running like a champ so far. Wifi and Bluetooth modules working flawlessly.

So freaking happy


----------



## headsmoker

Hi,

I've just installed config with MSI mpower, i73770k with beta bios 17.5B7, rad silverarrow SB-E, 4x4Go G.skill ares blue PC17000 CL9-11-10-28 2T and begin overclocking test.

My best overclock for now is 4.5Ghz with 1.29Vcore, all over frequency are not stable and after 1.33V, temp reach 80°C under OCCT, so I don't want to test higher. all tests to increase Bclk even 101, no boot....
I disabled intel turbo mode, enhanced turbo, spread sprectrum, limit cpuid max, overspeed protection, intel C-state, intel virtualisation tech

For memory frequency, i was stable with 2666Mhz with 1.65V, VCC i/o 1.25V, VCC SA 0.98V with auto mode activated.

I tried to optimise timings, but as soon as I put link or unlink mode for DRAM even at 2133Mhz nominal frequency, boot is impossible, I tried to force low timings as I had just before with 2666Mhz 11 14 12 35 2T but It's not better.

And the best is, now I put back to older config with 2666Mhz, same voltages and auto mode, boot is impossible, I tested before 10 hours OCCT CPU mode, one hour LINPACK mode without failure.

I don't undestand....

Other question what is power technology in cpu features, my setting is custom.


----------



## ride1226

Scored a new monitor last night, 27" LG, almost half off at bestbuy. Thinking of keeping my 23" as a second monitor for having things like TeamSpeak showing and whatnot for monitoring while using my main new screen for the game. Would it hurt my game performance to add that second monitor to my 560ti? Or would it be a good idea to hook it to the motherboard instead and let the i5 integrated graphics take that second monitor or will that hurt CPU performance and raise temps?

PC is finally running almost perfect. What a challenge this build has been.

A0 is gone off my LED debug screen after a fresh install, monitors no longer blacking out and turning off at boot up, just a matter of getting my x16 scaling to work when I set a multi other than AUTO.


----------



## snitchkilla11

im happy to hear everyone is starting to get resolved.but if your only gameing on one monitor you wont loose any performance.


----------



## Erik1974

So i got my Mpower up and running. At the moment i am on 4,5 Ghz with 1.255 vcore. Max temp so far 74c.
I guess that's pretty good. 4,6 was unsuccesfull so far,. I went up to 1.3 vcore and still unstable. For the moment ill keep it at 4,5. Longer testing is needed though, don't know how stable it is yet.

About the not downclocking when overclocked issue so many people have: i have this too (no downclocking unless i overclock using the seperate core ratio's instead of the cpu ratio) but i do see a decrease in power usage monitoring with core temp. Does this mean that it actually does clock down but it just doesn't show in the monitoring tools? When idle power usage is around 12-13 watts according to core temp. Under load it is much higher, would downclocking even show less powerusage?

Idle temps are good too, highest core is 35c, lowest is 22c.


----------



## vaporizer

got my 3570K to 4.5 at 1.225v one hour on prime95 very easily. I feel like there is a lot more room, but i can't stop playing games long enough to dedicate the time to oc. i am still loving this board and chip is pretty nice too. I am glad i made the change to intel and read this thread. Thanks again OCN.


----------



## snitchkilla11

hey guys i just wanted to take a pic of my rig with some updated parts..psu ram and some sp120s..i dont have many people to show if off to i really wish i had a black case now!!.


----------



## sockpirate

Hmmm pretty pleased with this board, im hitting 4.5ghz @ 1.192v !!


----------



## ride1226

Rig looks good man. I'll have to get a few of mine up here. Nothing too fancy. Trying to decide on my last few water cooling parts and I'll be ordering. Hopefully drop these temps significantly. I ran prime95 with my processor on stock settings last night and saw over 90*c in about 30 minutes with the stock cooler. That's awful.


----------



## snitchkilla11

im hopeing my wife will let me pull the trigger on a full loop for christmas..its not like shes buying it!!lol but its pretty cold here now so im not in a hugh hurry to wc as i can achieve very high clocks allready with my gpus and cpu.. 4.7 cpu and 1440mhz sli all under 60c under load. im very sure though when i go custom i can get 5.0 cpu and 1500mhz+ with gpus


----------



## ride1226

Gonna ditch the h100? Surprised your up that high with one of those. Must do a decent job. I saw the new h100i has already popped its hoses off and ruined someone entire rig spraying coolant everywhere.

Anyone by any chance have an idea of i5 3570k temps stock configuration with stock cooler?


----------



## snitchkilla11

thats like 1 in 1000000 chance that happens.and if it does corsair will replace your items effected..and the h100 with some decient fans is actully a great cooler. are you asking if you can oc with a stock cooler?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> got my 3570K to 4.5 at 1.225v one hour on prime95 very easily. I feel like there is a lot more room, but i can't stop playing games long enough to dedicate the time to oc. i am still loving this board and chip is pretty nice too. I am glad i made the change to intel and read this thread. Thanks again OCN.


Man, that looks sharp with the yellow decals removed. Nicely done.


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> im happy to hear everyone is starting to get resolved.but if your only gameing on one monitor you wont loose any performance.


yes, good to see people working the kinks out. As I stated in my last post, all of the issues seen are user created issues (settings, config of parts, software,etc) and have not seen any HW specific issues. Very nice that the testing, construction, and design are really shining with that fact.


----------



## anubis1127

Do I need to enable something in the BIOS to enable the Control Center software? It opens, but I can't seem to apply anything. I enabled adjusting the CPU multi in OS in the OC Genie section, but am just wondering if something else needs to be enabled.


----------



## ride1226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> thats like 1 in 1000000 chance that happens.and if it does corsair will replace your items effected..and the h100 with some decient fans is actully a great cooler. are you asking if you can oc with a stock cooler?


No by stock configuration I meant at stock 3.8 GHz with prime running with the stock cooler.

I still am having issues with getting mine to down clock but everything else is great thanks to the help from everyone here.

The h100i is the one with the hose issues. Not the first h100 model, the new one that just hit shelves. Thatsbwhat I have read so far at least. I still debate if I really need a custom loop or not. How's your temps at 4.5 with the h100 under full load? If I get a custom loop I can add my graphics card in when I get my 670 but not sure I really need to spend 400 over 100 for a corsair all in one. I justify either way back and forth. Especially since I have been told for my type of usage, just gaming, that I shouldnt go much higher than 4.4.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Do I need to enable something in the BIOS to enable the Control Center software? It opens, but I can't seem to apply anything. I enabled adjusting the CPU multi in OS in the OC Genie section, but am just wondering if something else needs to be enabled.


CLICK BIOS II is a new application software that provides
a interface for setting parameters of BIOS from
Windows operating system without the need to reboot
and enter BIOS utility


----------



## snitchkilla11

anubis..how is that mpower ram working out for ya??


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> anubis..how is that mpower ram working out for ya??


Seems fine, I just set the XMP profile. I haven't tried to OC it at all, I suppose I could, just been working on getting my 3770k OC'd.

I have 4.6 seemingly stable at 1.33V, but that is around the max I want to push it with the h80. I'm going to be putting a custom loop on the CPU this week, so maybe then I'll push it up to 4.8ghz.


----------



## liljoey112

Hey guys i am sorry i didnt forget about you.... I am just waiting for more money so i can rebuild my system before i post my Pictures I want to show it in its full glory







( Z77 mpower winner)


----------



## toyz72

first off i wanted to say hey to the mpower club and owners. i've been wanting to upgrade my sig rig and move up to an atx and i must say this mobo looks great..........
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130660

i always heard people say stir clear of msi,but this thing seems to be solid from the reviews i've read. so my biggest question is..how has this board treated you?


----------



## anubis1127

So far it's been a great board for me, no complaints here.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> So far it's been a great board for me, no complaints here.


are you guys running the latest bios? i plan on running my 2500k for awhile. just till i get more funds up for ivy


----------



## snitchkilla11

this is the best z77 board i have owned out of the sabertooth and extreme 6..so i would def say for the price you get far more then any other board..
def let me know if your ram can be overclocked any?


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> this is the best z77 board i have owned out of the sabertooth and extreme 6..so i would def say for the price you get far more then any other board..
> def let me know if your ram can be overclocked any?


my oc'ing skill's are just ...well...sad. i just want a good solid mobo. my current ram is crucial 1866 which is 9-9-9-24,but i heard they have no issue running 8-8-8-24. that would be about as far as i would go with it. sence moving from amd i haven't even had the urge to oc anything. i will be stepping up to ivy down the road,and maybe beefing up my vcard to a 7950/670 in the future.

another thing i was curious about was the onboard sound. how is it? i have an asus dx right now.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> first off i wanted to say hey to the mpower club and owners. i've been wanting to upgrade my sig rig and move up to an atx and i must say this mobo looks great..........
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130660
> i always heard people say stir clear of msi,but this thing seems to be solid from the reviews i've read. so my biggest question is..how has this board treated you?


Well i am running the BIOS the board shipped with V17.3 and even though others said to update to the latest it is doing fine running my 3570k 4.5ghz at a measley 1.192v!!!! I am pretty sure i can even bring the volts down a bit seeing as i kinda just guesstimated and did a quick and dirty OC but have had zero problems thus far, hours of BF3 and hours of Black Ops 2 and daily use with no problems.

The board not only performs as stated, it is one of the best looking boards on the market imo, and i have had my share of boards since 1155 launch. When considering the following i have owned, Gigabyte p67 UD7, Asus p67 Sabertooth, Asus Maximus IV Extreme, and an Asus p8z77 I-Deluxe this board was easiest to OC and has been the most stable out of the box.

Did i mention it looks beautiful?! Hope this helped, too bad they are out of stock i must have picked up one of the last ones


----------



## toyz72

all theses answers are helping me out. so far im pretty set on this board. and yes it is pretty,lol. amazon still has 5, i'm just making sure its not going to show up cheaper with theses sale


----------



## Erik1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> my oc'ing skill's are just ...well...sad. i just want a good solid mobo. my current ram is crucial 1866 which is 9-9-9-24,but i heard they have no issue running 8-8-8-24. that would be about as far as i would go with it. sence moving from amd i haven't even had the urge to oc anything. i will be stepping up to ivy down the road,and maybe beefing up my vcard to a 7950/670 in the future.
> another thing i was curious about was the onboard sound. how is it? i have an asus dx right now.


I have an Asus DX too and i didn't even try out the onboard sound. I don't think onboard sound can match the quality from the DX, they say that the onboard sound on the Asus Maximus V Formula comes close to it but not the same. So given the fact that the Mpower has a lesser audio chip than the Asus i never bothered to even try it out.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik1974*
> 
> I have an Asus DX too and i didn't even try out the onboard sound. I don't think onboard sound can match the quality from the DX, they say that the onboard sound on the Asus Maximus V Formula comes close to it but not the same. So given the fact that the Mpower has a lesser audio chip than the Asus i never bothered to even try it out.


i had my doubts that it would be comparable. sound is not going to be a deal breaker for me. over all i looks like a really good board. it would be my first msi though. still a little nervous. but i feel pretty confident from what i've read on it...reviews and this thread. its looking like i'm going to have to order it from amazon, seems newegg sold out. any good deals pop up,plz post


----------



## snitchkilla11

I got mine at microcenter I payed like 154 for it.. with a 40 off promotion with CPU bundle. I know tiger bundles the I7 with it for 429.99..not bad...but I only payed 379.99 for my combo at micro. I would just buy one at 200..the board is absolutely worth 250 in my book


----------



## anubis1127

I also can't comment on the on-board sound as I use my Titanium HD with this rig. I'm sure you'd be better off sticking with the sound card for pc / bookshelf speakers, or headphones. If outputting to a receiver, then obviously the on-board optical would be fine.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> def let me know if your ram can be overclocked any?


I just have the 1600 kit, and so far 2133 and 2000 didn't seem to fair too well when I briefly attempted it last night, I'll try 1866 tonight. If I can get that going I'll be happy, if not I may look into getting a faster kit. After my initial testing I would say you should probably just order whatever speed you are interested in running, but I'll let you know if more volts, or looser timings help. I tried CL 10 and 1.65V on 2133, and 2000 last night but that didn't POST.


----------



## headsmoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I just have the 1600 kit, and so far 2133 and 2000 didn't seem to fair too well when I briefly attempted it last night, I'll try 1866 tonight. If I can get that going I'll be happy, if not I may look into getting a faster kit. After my initial testing I would say you should probably just order whatever speed you are interested in running, but I'll let you know if more volts, or looser timings help. I tried CL 10 and 1.65V on 2133, and 2000 last night but that didn't POST.


I use G.skil low profile ares blue PC17000 2133Mhz 4X4Go on my Mpower Z77 and I was stable at 2666Mhz under 1.65V max Voltage for this memory (i choosed this one because my rad is silverarrow SB-E)

I 'm not so lucky for I7 3770k CPU overclock, impossible to make better than 4.5Ghz stable under 1.29V....


----------



## headsmoker

But a good article about memory and frequency shows, after 2400Mhz, performance gain is poor for Ivy bride configs


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Just curious if you had the Aux 6pin plugged into the mobo when you were testing 210's or not...


I didn't then, but have tried it now. Along with different dvi & vga cables, every driver from 191.03 up, & 4 os versions of x86 & x64. Taking the OSes that I installed with the mpower, if I plug them into a different board the cards work fine. My geforce 6800 also has no pci-e power input & runs fine in the mpower.
The mpower just seems to dislike the little gt 210.

Edit: I forgot to mention XP, I'm trying to use this card for the gt210 competition so it has to be in XP. The card does work in win7 in the mpower, but scores in win 7 suck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headsmoker*
> 
> But a good article about memory and frequency shows, after 2400Mhz, performance gain is poor for Ivy bride configs


Could be a price/performance deal, like the xbit article that showed the 1600mhz memory being the best for sandy bridge. 2600mhz & up kits get expensive, they can be better performance but the price/performance factor nosedives. Superpi 32m is a decent test of memory efficiency, I could not beat my 2600mhz score running 2400Mhz with tighter timings.


----------



## toyz72

just wanted to drop back by and say thx for the help. just made my purchase from amazon so i didnt get no free ram. i'll be setting this up in a haf xb case also:thumb: will post some pic's of the board this weekend.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Just curious if you had the Aux 6pin plugged into the mobo when you were testing 210's or not...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't then, but have tried it now. Along with different dvi & vga cables, every driver from 191.03 up, & 4 os versions of x86 & x64. Taking the OSes that I installed with the mpower, if I plug them into a different board the cards work fine. My geforce 6800 also has no pci-e power input & runs fine in the mpower.
> The mpower just seems to dislike the little gt 210.
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention XP, I'm trying to use this card for the gt210 competition so it has to be in XP. The card does work in win7 in the mpower, but scores in win 7 suck.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *headsmoker*
> 
> But a good article about memory and frequency shows, after 2400Mhz, performance gain is poor for Ivy bride configs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be a price/performance deal, like the xbit article that showed the 1600mhz memory being the best for sandy bridge. 2600mhz & up kits get expensive, they can be better performance but the price/performance factor nosedives. Superpi 32m is a decent test of memory efficiency, I could not beat my 2600mhz score running 2400Mhz with tighter timings.
Click to expand...

Thats a strange one with the 210 for certain! You PM Alex with that? - Did you get a 'turbo cache' model GPU by chance? If not.. Im really clueless now. I have only had that sort of issue once before with a DFI 775skt mobo that would not work with my Diamond 3870.. thought I was crazy for the longest time..wasnt a fluke though. Board definitely freaked and would not even POST with GPU.. worked fine with at least 6x others.

**As for the "Performance over 2600mhz" .. I can vouch for some of that.. I think generally though its due to crap memory. I mean : With Ivy its easier than ever to tune 400+mhz out of a mediocre memory kit... like my Team for example.

2133mhz stock.. easily runs stable for bench use and 3D - above 2400mhz, 9-11-11-21 with 1.77v .. benches 2D @ 2666mhz 10-13-13-31 with 1.85v ... on air.. no worries... for months now.

Overall.. I have to scale CAS, and tRCD along with tertiary timings; to keep latency above 46ns as the speed increases..otherwise the RAM is not stable. Due to this.. I get only very marginal bandwidth increases.. and latency stays overall the same. Examples below for my testing thus far using the Z77 Mpower and Samsung HCH9

ie- 2200mhz: 9-11-11-17, 1.77v tighest secondary mobo will allow; tight tertiarty timing = ~47ns and 24GB/s Read & Copy bandwidth

2400mhz : 9-11-11-24, 1.77v with tight subs and tertiary timings = ~47ns and ~26GB/s Read & Copy bandwidth

2600mhz : 10-13-13-31, 1.85v loosened tertiary timings only = ~47ns and ~27GB/s Read & Copy bandwidth

Now - these results would be VERY different running RAM capable of 8-11-8-24 ... or better at these speeds.. and THAT is the RAM that you would see much larger increases in bandwidth and lower latency ranges with over 2400mhz and especially over 2600mhz. Ideally, I would want to keep my RAM at the 2200mhz timing set.. and scale voltage and speed until I was at 2400 or 2600mhz... Latency would be in the high 30ns range then.. bandwidth much much higher than my results.


----------



## ride1226

Memory tuning is something I am completely unfamiliar with. I find it strange that I had to loosen my timings to get my memory to run at the advertised 2000mhz. Its the 8gb corsair dominator kit. Now, I have the option to get new ram from a deal I am working with family on a desperate build. I need to purchase ram for that PC and could simply give them my corsair kit and keep whatever kit I decide on. Has anyone had spectacular luck with a certain kit for really tuning well. My corsair kit became unstable at 2133 so I'm not sure how I could ever push it further without really loosening timings.


----------



## SonDa5

First time bare die mount with 3770k in the Mpower.


----------



## ZDarryl

I just bought the following:
- MSI MPower @ MicroCenter for $145
- i5-3570K @ MicroCenter for $170
- Corsair H100 @ Newegg for $90
- G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 1866 @ Newegg for $75

Can't wait to get this installed in my Antec 1200 case! Gonna be a smokin' system!


----------



## snitchkilla11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I just have the 1600 kit, and so far 2133 and 2000 didn't seem to fair too well when I briefly attempted it last night, I'll try 1866 tonight. If I can get that going I'll be happy, if not I may look into getting a faster kit. After my initial testing I would say you should probably just order whatever speed you are interested in running, but I'll let you know if more volts, or looser timings help. I tried CL 10 and 1.65V on 2133, and 2000 last night but that didn't POST.


Aww..that kinda sucks. I guess you pay the premium for looks not performance


----------



## snitchkilla11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDarryl*
> 
> I just bought the following:
> - MSI MPower @ MicroCenter for $145
> - i5-3570K @ MicroCenter for $170
> - Corsair H100 @ Newegg for $90
> - G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 1866 @ Newegg for $75
> Can't wait to get this installed in my Antec 1200 case! Gonna be a smokin' system!


If I were you I would take the 3570k back for the 3770k for 229.99. I'm glad I did..a heck of a lot better of a chip


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> Aww..that kinda sucks. I guess you pay the premium for looks not performance


Indeed, I could probably put my Samsung kit in this rig and push it up to 2200-2400mhz, but whatever.


----------



## snitchkilla11

Ya so far the dominator platinums are all looks also. 1866 I could only get to 2000. 2133 is unstable at 1.5v May try 1.6 but there 2133 is running at 1.5.. I don't have as much time as I would like to tinker around.with 2 baby's and our wedding this weekend.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> Ya so far the dominator platinums are all looks also. 1866 I could only get to 2000.


I will probably pick up the 2400mhz Avexir kit when I get my refund back from newegg for something I returned if its still $80, or less.


----------



## snitchkilla11

Ya I was thinking the same. But I want a quad kiti may return my platnums. I payed 100 for this garbage!!! Stupid impulse buy.


----------



## anubis1127

Ouch. Yeah, a quad kit would look nice, I don't really need it though. I'll save the quad kit, for my x79 rig with quad channel







.


----------



## snitchkilla11

The only thing corsair has is they look sexy!! And I can change the light bar to match. And they are very very well made.but looks can be deceiving. I guess in due tome I will know for sure.


----------



## ride1226

That avexir kit looks really nice. Plus being verified on this board is quite awesome especially at 2400mhz. I don't for see ever getting that out of my corsairs if even hitting the rated 2000mhz was tough. I just hate the blue LEDs, I wish they weren't on the board either considering I was trying to turn my case red inside. My loop hoses will be UV red, maybe they will glow red and then the blue will just be the ambient color. Have to look into that.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> That avexir kit looks really nice. Plus being verified on this board is quite awesome especially at 2400mhz. I don't for see ever getting that out of my corsairs if even hitting the rated 2000mhz was tough. I just hate the blue LEDs, I wish they weren't on the board either considering I was trying to turn my case red inside. My loop hoses will be UV red, maybe they will glow red and then the blue will just be the ambient color. Have to look into that.


You can turn the LEDs off in the BIOS.


----------



## snitchkilla11

Get some high speed platinums with red light bars...if u wana pay the preamium.. I should have spent 20 more for the 2133 kit..I hate paying for something I can oc myself..


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> Get some high speed platinums with red light bars...if u wana pay the preamium.. I should have spent 20 more for the 2133 kit..*I hate paying for something I can oc myself.*.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313234

2133mhz kit .. 1.5v stock


----------



## snitchkilla11

I tried 2133 9 11 10 28 at 1.5 but no go..I could boot but while benching I would bluescreen. I think if I play with it a bit more I can find the sweet spot. I like 1.5v and would like to stay there


----------



## CL3P20

snitchkilla - YGPM


----------



## ride1226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> You can turn the LEDs off in the BIOS.


I know you can turn the ones on the board off, but how about the ones on that Avexir ram kit?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> I know you can turn the ones on the board off, but how about the ones on that Avexir ram kit?


Oh, right, I haven't tried that. Let me reboot, and give it a go.


----------



## TheBenson

I'm in the club, my rig is finally complete!


----------



## sockpirate

Here is my build log , it revolves around the white 600T, some pretty decent hardware.

Will have more hardware pics tomorrow when my 680 Lightning comes in.


----------



## Tyreman

New Intel Toolbox out for those that use it

3.1.2


----------



## ZDarryl

Yeah, I think I will do that! I forgot to bring it with me today, so I guess I'll do it tomorrow!

I really want to install these upgrades, just need to clean up all of my files, etc, before I wipe the SSD clean. Sorting through many many gigs of files and programs is no fun!









Do any of you use Window 8 Pro? I picked up the upgrade at MicroCenter for $38.88, just not sure if I want to use it over Win 7 Home Premium?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDarryl*
> 
> Yeah, I think I will do that! I forgot to bring it with me today, so I guess I'll do it tomorrow!
> I really want to install these upgrades, just need to clean up all of my files, etc, before I wipe the SSD clean. Sorting through many many gigs of files and programs is no fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you use Window 8 Pro? I picked up the upgrade at MicroCenter for $38.88, just not sure if I want to use it over Win 7 Home Premium?


I use Win 8 Pro, have been for about a month now, and haven't looked back (No more Aero!! Woohoo!!!!). If the whole metro-UI thing annoys you, there are a bunch of start menu type programs to bring the normal desktop experience back. I've tried a few of them, and most were lightweight, and worked well, did what they claimed, I liked "Start8", and "StartIsBack" of the ones I've tried, but that was around launch. There are many more of the same type of application now.


----------



## Wipstaa

I'm thinking about getting this board over the sabretooth z77. What do you guys think? I'm also considering getting the lighting so the build would look sexy as hell.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wipstaa*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting this board over the sabretooth z77. What do you guys think? I'm also considering getting the lighting so the build would look sexy as hell.


Its up to ones self

I have used Asus last couple of builds z68 and z77 pro builds but went to this board now instead

Much better for me
Bios update utility for flash is much better, one small item.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wipstaa*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting this board over the sabretooth z77. What do you guys think? I'm also considering getting the lighting so the build would look sexy as hell.


IMHO, I have played with an Mpower and own a Sabertooth. If you want a good stable board with mature BIOS and few issues, then go with the Sabertooth. But the MPower is less expensive, has more features, and OC's a whole lot better. It is a newer board that has been steadly working through improvements in it's BIOS, but I think it will be the better board in the end if you are wanting to OC.


----------



## snitchkilla11

I sold sabertooth to get the mpower.. the mpower is way more stable at higher clocks. I'm glad I did..the sabertooth was good being one of the first z77 boards out. But the mpower really is a better board all around. I kinda miss aisuite though. The saber is way overpriced for the overall quality. But sports a 5 year warrenty.but I don't even keep my boards 6 months.before I buy a new one


----------



## CL3P20

Anyone in here running 3x Xfire on this mobo yet? I have 3x 5770's.. folding on it at the moment.. Im very surprised at the bandwidth results on these 3x slots..

PPD per GPU MSI Hawk 5770's @ 1.25v, 1000mhz core 1300mhz mem

GPU1 8x PCI-E : ~7256ppd

GPU2 4x PCI-E : ~7147ppd

GPU2 4x PCI-E : ~7147ppd

For those of you that dont fold.. thats big! Multi GPU solutions sap bandwidth and can alter PPD numbers drastically. There being so little difference between the GPU's indicates that the 8x card is not fully saturating its bandwidth.. and that the 2x GPU's on 4x appear to be at 100% bandwidth utilization.. yet are not that far behind. 3x Xfire should kick hard!! Granted these are tiny 5770's.. if I had a 3rd 6950 I would test those too for similar phenom.


----------



## MSIalex

http://hardocp.com/article/2012/11/28/msi_z77_mpower_lga1155_motherboard_review/


----------



## ShadyGaby

Hello!

I still have problems with downclock and the voltaj on the igpu is slightly higher !

Here is a photo with the setings in control center :
In overclock 
And stock


----------



## ride1226

I also have yet to be able to get mine to downclock if I set my multi to anything other than AUTO. Its a bit frustrating because I really want to keep that feature when I get my system on water and begin seeing what it can do.


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSIalex*
> 
> http://hardocp.com/article/2012/11/28/msi_z77_mpower_lga1155_motherboard_review/


I read that this morning







- looks like they are on the same page as everyone else about the MPower - Its amazing and the obvious choice for the best performance to price.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wipstaa*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting this board over the sabretooth z77. What do you guys think? I'm also considering getting the lighting so the build would look sexy as hell.


I have both - I think that the MPower is by far the best choice. With the MPower the features and performance you get for your money are unmatched. The Sabertooth is a board build around a marketing gimmick - and poorly done at that. The BIOS on the MPower is superior to the Sabertooth's clunky fluff filled BIOS. I personally think that you can't consider the Sabertooth as an "Overclocking board" in the design sense... With the glaring lack of any easy to access Clear CMOS button (and externally more so for people with cases) that task of switching a jumper in your case with everything installed can be trying. There is a reason why I use my MPower daily and the Sabertooth board is in it's box on my closet


----------



## Papermilk

Hi guy's coming from a gigabyte board that has lasted me years and I'm looking into buying the Mpower.

Will this thing last me a long time and is it durable?

Also I hear overclocking on this board is easy is that true?


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papermilk*
> 
> Hi guy's coming from a gigabyte board that has lasted me years and I'm looking into buying the Mpower.
> Will this thing last me a long time and is it durable?
> Also I hear overclocking on this board is easy is that true?


I don't think anyone can say how long any product will last., there are trends of course but this board is relatively new to.
This motherboard works and does what most want.

Overclocking this board is pretty good.
The board is very stable.
In the end its an individual purchase decision.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papermilk*
> 
> Hi guy's coming from a gigabyte board that has lasted me years and I'm looking into buying the Mpower.
> Will this thing last me a long time and is it durable?
> Also I hear overclocking on this board is easy is that true?


This is my first MSI mobo and i am also VERY impressed, for 4.5ghz it requires far less volts (1.192v) than what my previous p8z77 I-Deluxe board did (2.355v). That is a significant drop all due just to a mobo. Usually drops in volts like that are due to getting licky and requiring a whole different chip when considering the silicon lottery. MSI has won me over with this board, although i know not all of their boards have had the stability that this one does.


----------



## ShadyGaby

I was able to overclock to 4.2Ghz I set in part each core multiplier and now it downclocks and downvolts !

The IGPU voltaj is at auto!



The CPU Vdroop is at 75% you should raise it?


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> This is my first MSI mobo and i am also VERY impressed, for 4.5ghz it requires far less volts (1.192v) than what my previous p8z77 I-Deluxe board did (2.355v). That is a significant drop all due just to a mobo. Usually drops in volts like that are due to getting licky and requiring a whole different chip when considering the silicon lottery. MSI has won me over with this board, although i know not all of their boards have had the stability that this one does.


2.355v. thats crazy talk. I will try mine today at 2.355v and see if i can get 8.0ghz


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> 2.355v. thats crazy talk. I will try mine today at 2.355v and see if i can get 8.0ghz


I had assumed that to be a typo error ................. LOL


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> I had assumed that to be a typo error ................. LOL


yea, but who am i not to poke a little bit of fun because 2.335v sounds funny to me


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> yea, but who am i not to poke a little bit of fun because 2.335v sounds funny to me


Its way past Intel design spec that is for sure.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> I had assumed that to be a typo error ................. LOL


lol my bad guys i meant 1.35!


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> lol my bad guys i meant 1.35!


Lol. It sounded great.


----------



## snitchkilla11

the mpower whoops all the other boards in benchmarks.even the rog the new gigabyte asrock formula.exc


----------



## sockpirate

I will just leave this sex here


----------



## Tyreman

[H]ardIForum has a review up on it now


----------



## sockpirate

can you place a a gpu in any one of the pci-e lanes and still retain 16x speed? This is just a single card i am asking about.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> can you place a a gpu in any one of the pci-e lanes and still retain 16x speed? This is just a single card i am asking about.


correct me if i'm wrong please. I believe that x16 is only in the first pci-e slot. The manual will explain this in detail for multi gpu configs as well.

if you do put a card in the second pci-e slot they will both work at x8.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> correct me if i'm wrong please. I believe that x16 is only in the first pci-e slot. The manual will explain this in detail for multi gpu configs as well.


The blue slot or black slot at bottom?


----------



## FtW 420

I just pulled my card from the 1st slot (16x @ 3.0 in gpu-z), put it in the second. install driver & reboot, 2nd slot in render test showed 2x @ 3.0 with only the 1 gpu....


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I just pulled my card from the 1st slot (16x @ 3.0 in gpu-z), put it in the second. install driver & reboot, 2nd slot in render test showed 2x @ 3.0 with only the 1 gpu....


so second slot is also 16x then? Nvm i read that wrong, only 2x in the second slot ?!

According to the manual if only a single card is being used, whichever slot the card is plugged in to should be delivering 16x speed. Or did i read that wrong?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> so second slot is also 16x then? Nvm i read that wrong, only 2x in the second slot ?!
> According to the manual if only a single card is being used, whichever slot the card is plugged in to should be delivering 16x speed. Or did i read that wrong?


I'm going to play with it for a bit, I would have expected at least 8x


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> so second slot is also 16x then? Nvm i read that wrong, only 2x in the second slot ?!
> According to the manual if only a single card is being used, whichever slot the card is plugged in to should be delivering 16x speed. Or did i read that wrong?


see pic below. I haven't tried placing them in different slots like FTW 420 is. His tests will be the definitive answer.



sorry, forgot to crop.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> see pic below. I haven't tried placing them in different slots like FTW 420 is. His tests will be the definitive answer.


Yes but it doesn't show a single card example for each slot, i think that is because bandwidth =16x in each slot for a single card.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Yes but it doesn't show a single card example for each slot, i think that is because bandwidth =16x in each slot for a single card.


I can't argue with this. We will have to wait for FTW420's results. With a name like ftw420, he has to know what he is talking about as long as we can get him to focus on one task at a time. haha


----------



## FtW 420

OK, had to actually install the driver & not just let windows do it, now running 8x pci-e 3.0 in the second slot. Looks like for 16x 3.0, it really does have to be in slot 1.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> OK, had to actually install the driver & not just let windows do it, now running 8x pci-e 3.0 in the second slot. Looks like for 16x 3.0, it really does have to be in slot 1.


dang ok, Anyways, wanna jump over to the 680 lightning thread and help a brotha out lol ?


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> OK, had to actually install the driver & not just let windows do it, now running 8x pci-e 3.0 in the second slot. Looks like for 16x 3.0, it really does have to be in slot 1.


8x 3.0 is still not bad if you wanted to install in this slot. My first slot operates at 8x because i have something in the second pci-e slot. i am not complaining about the speed and my games(BF3, skyrim, etc.) run fine.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> 8x 3.0 is still not bad if you wanted to install in this slot. My first slot operates at 8x because i have something in the second pci-e slot. i am not complaining about the speed and my games(BF3, skyrim, etc.) run fine.


Of course, but i have no reason not to use the first slot.


----------



## Wipstaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Got mine today, super pleased with it. Having to sell my folding machine and i7 980 rig hurt but this makes it better. I decided to keep my 680 lightning because of this board.


What kind of ram is this?


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wipstaa*
> 
> What kind of ram is this?


Its the MSI Mpower RAM.


----------



## anubis1127

Hey! I have that same RAM kit.

It's made by AVEXIR, optimized for the mpower z77.

Literally the same kit, and board too.


----------



## NewHighScore

I'm jealous of the folks with the lightning cards and avexir ram! I love my Mpower theme and they would only make it better.


----------



## snitchkilla11

im jelous with people with the 7970 now...these drivers are garbage lately on the nvidia side..like nvidia and amd traded staff for this gen


----------



## anubis1127

I don't have a Lightning because the 580 wouldn't match, and I don't want Kepler, but the RAM looks cool.

Your rig looks great though, I'm a bit jealous if it's pastel yellow liquid cooled sleeved goodness. I should have put some hyphens, or commas in that, but I didn't.


----------



## FtW 420

The Avexir mpower memory does look good with the board, makes me want to find some yellow racing stripes for the mem kits I have here...


----------



## Quantuh

Is there anyway to remove or change the color of the led built on to the board.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantuh*
> 
> Is there anyway to remove or change the color of the led built on to the board.


i was also wondering this lol


----------



## FtW 420

I know the phase LEDs can be disabled (at least in MSI control center, not sure about bios, haven't looked), I don't know about the one by the bios switch.


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I just pulled my card from the 1st slot (16x @ 3.0 in gpu-z), put it in the second. install driver & reboot, 2nd slot in render test showed 2x @ 3.0 with only the 1 gpu....


Don't forget that it is up to 16x 3.0 - not always running in that mode as with your GT210 it is only 2.0 and likely not that many lanes physically on the card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> im jelous with people with the 7970 now...these drivers are garbage lately on the nvidia side..like nvidia and amd traded staff for this gen


Its only been with the latest driver and the 680 is a beast - even if amd tweaked their drivers a bit, nvidia will no doubt follow suit


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> i was also wondering this lol


Nope, just blue.

You can turn it off however.

EDIT: sorry I should mention, under Eco, turn Motherboard LED Control off.


----------



## anubis1127

Oh, for those interested, I did not find a way to turn the LEDs off on the AVEXIR RAM. I think you would have to remove the LEDs entirely if you don't want them.


----------



## snitchkilla11

i think regardless the lights look very good..and its just not the latest driver that sucked from nvidia.


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> If I were you I would take the 3570k back for the 3770k for 229.99. I'm glad I did..a heck of a lot better of a chip


I exchanged the i5-3570K for an i7-3770K! Hope I can get at least 4.6GHz!!!

Can't wait to upgrade my rig from the one in my sig! It oughta be SMOKIN'









Excited about using the H100 over my old Zalman CNPS9500A!

The wimp's way of getting into watercooling without the mess









*- MSI MPower @ MicroCenter for $145
- i7-3770K @ MicroCenter for $230
- Corsair H100 @ Newegg for $90
- G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 1866 @ Newegg for $75*


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDarryl*
> 
> I exchanged the i5-3570K for an i7-3770K! Hope I can get at least 4.6GHz!!!
> Can't wait to upgrade my rig from the one in my sig! It oughta be SMOKIN'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excited about using the H100 over my old Zalman CNPS9500A!
> The wimp's way of getting into watercooling without the mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- MSI MPower @ MicroCenter for $145
> - i7-3770K @ MicroCenter for $230
> - Corsair H100 @ Newegg for $90
> - G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 1866 @ Newegg for $75*


Sweet prices.

4.6GHZ should be no problem for 3570k or 3770k with right BIOS settings.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDarryl*
> 
> I exchanged the i5-3570K for an i7-3770K! Hope I can get at least 4.6GHz!!!
> Can't wait to upgrade my rig from the one in my sig! It oughta be SMOKIN'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excited about using the H100 over my old Zalman CNPS9500A!
> The wimp's way of getting into watercooling without the mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- MSI MPower @ MicroCenter for $145
> - i7-3770K @ MicroCenter for $230
> - Corsair H100 @ Newegg for $90
> - G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 1866 @ Newegg for $75*


LOL i have heard more horror stories about corsair hydro units exploding than i have of leaks happening in custom loops. Or maybe people just sensationalizes the posts when a hydro unit poops everywhere.


----------



## snitchkilla11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDarryl*
> 
> I exchanged the i5-3570K for an i7-3770K! Hope I can get at least 4.6GHz!!!
> Can't wait to upgrade my rig from the one in my sig! It oughta be SMOKIN'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excited about using the H100 over my old Zalman CNPS9500A!
> The wimp's way of getting into watercooling without the mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- MSI MPower @ MicroCenter for $145
> - i7-3770K @ MicroCenter for $230
> - Corsair H100 @ Newegg for $90
> - G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 1866 @ Newegg for $75*


i did the same cpu mobo deal at microcenter...simply could not pass that deal up!! even bought the h100 and some sp120s ..wish they had the gskill ram kits ..but i got some dominator platinums.


----------



## Quantuh

I dont mind the light near the cmos but those lights on top of the board. Their just to bright.


----------



## Erik1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDarryl*
> 
> *- MSI MPower @ MicroCenter for $145
> *


145 dollar









Here in the Netherlands europe i paid 180 euro's (234 dollars) for this board and this is considered a good deal over here. 145 dollars would be 111 euro's, damn that difference could have gotten me an i7 too.

The i53570K i got cost me 205 euro's (266 dollars), either we pay way too much or you way too less, but i'm affraid we pay too much........


----------



## anubis1127

Yeah, that's expensive Erik1974.


----------



## DrakeZ

hello all nice to meet you









i just bought this motherboard with cheap price (ex oc competition)









i want to know how to disable onboard led on this motherboard?
or i just use black tape to hide it?









thanks before!


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrakeZ*
> 
> hello all nice to meet you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just bought this motherboard with cheap price (ex oc competition)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want to know how to disable onboard led on this motherboard?
> or i just use black tape to hide it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks before!


It can be disabled int he bios ECo section.


----------



## ride1226

Ordered my water cooling parts:
-Primochill LRT UV red tubing
-Monsoon red 3/8*1/2 compression fittings
-Koolance cpu-380i block
-Mcp35x pump with rez top and heat sink
-Alphacool NexXxos xt45 full copper triple 140mm radiator

Just gotta get this x16 scaling issue sorted out but I'll be prepared to over clock very soon!


----------



## ride1226

Double post.


----------



## toyz72

got my motherboard today but it will be another week or so till i get it up and run'in. i'm also waiting on a haf xb to come in. of coarse its on back order.


----------



## GridIroN

Hey guys.

Anytime I try to update my BIOS using Mflash, it just freezes, and everyone says live update is not trust worthy. Does anyone know how I can update my BIOS or how to fix this??


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Hey guys.
> Anytime I try to update my BIOS using Mflash, it just freezes, and everyone says live update is not trust worthy. Does anyone know how I can update my BIOS or how to fix this??


Never mind. Apparently the BIOS won't update if you enter it through BIOS button beside South Bridge.


----------



## DrakeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> It can be disabled int he bios ECo section.


okay thanks i found it








but it only disabled the led at top, i can't find how to disable led on multi bios switch and blinking led on bottom


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> LOL i have heard more horror stories about corsair hydro units exploding than i have of leaks happening in custom loops. Or maybe people just sensationalizes the posts when a hydro unit poops everywhere.


I sure hope they are sensationalizing it







I want good cooling without the potential mess or a 2 lb block of aluminum or copper hanging off the board.


----------



## anubis1127

Installed my h100, so I hope not to have any issues either.

Here are temps stock:


Now to OC a bit.


----------



## ShadyGaby

How much Vedroop must put for 4.2 + I tride 75% and i have BSOD when the PC is in idle for a long period of time! I am trying 87%, I hope it work!

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Hey guys.
> Anytime I try to update my BIOS using Mflash, it just freezes, and everyone says live update is not trust worthy. Does anyone know how I can update my BIOS or how to fix this??


Use the MSI Forum Flash Tool.

Prevents potentially mucking up the nic mac address for one thing

http://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/user-guide-for-msi-hq-forum-flash-tool


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrakeZ*
> 
> okay thanks i found it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it only disabled the led at top, i can't find how to disable led on multi bios switch and blinking led on bottom


Unfortunately those one's can't be disabled. :\
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> How much Vedroop must put for 4.2 + I tride 75% and i have BSOD when the PC is in idle for a long period of time! I am trying 87%, I hope it work!
> Any other suggestions?


What I did was monitor my voltage with cpu-z while under load and see how much my voltage is changing. It would drop over .1 from 0-full load so I enabled vdroop to 100% and it barely drops now.


----------



## DrakeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Unfortunately those one's can't be disabled. :\


too bad, so i will put black tape on it, because the blue led ruined the red theme of my rig


----------



## ShadyGaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> What I did was monitor my voltage with cpu-z while under load and see how much my voltage is changing. It would drop over .1 from 0-full load so I enabled vdroop to 100% and it barely drops now.


Thanks for info!









I have some photos with the new update a ASUS GTX 560 OC now I have SLI !





Here are some scors in 3D Mark:

3D Mark 11
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5094194

3D Mark Vantage
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4429666


----------



## snitchkilla11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> Thanks for info!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some photos with the new update a ASUS GTX 560 OC now I have SLI !
> 
> 
> Here are some scors in 3D Mark:
> 3D Mark 11
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5094194
> 3D Mark Vantage
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4429666


where is you motherboard???? lol...i cant see a thing over that huge heatsink..and if i were you i would take off that 200mm fan you have on top..it messes with you air flow..i had the same case and similar heatsink at one time..and with the fan off i got better flow and temps


----------



## ShadyGaby

The mother bord is shy and is hidden









I tried without the 200 mm fan and were not notable differences in temperature within 1 degree!

I want to put in the top a Corsair H100I because the sound card is in between the 2 video cards and video card 1 is choked!


----------



## snitchkilla11

lol i guess that heatsink is pulling some searous air that the 200mm dont matter..the h100 would look great and keep all that pressure off your board..and it looks so much better. and if you need more flow into the cards..just put a 120mm fan on the side panel..that will help with temps.


----------



## ShadyGaby

The cooler is a monstre and at 1100rpm for all 3 fan is quiet and very efficient!

I have a Thermalright Ty-150 in the side







at 770rpm ! It helps with coolng my 2 cards.


----------



## snitchkilla11

gotya...yes that cooler is a streight monster..is you haf 912 the advanced with the window? i had the one with the window..if not they are cheap on the coolermaster webiste..like 13 dollars i believe.


----------



## ShadyGaby

Is the advance but not with window side panel. I like it with out the window!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> Don't forget that it is up to 16x 3.0 - not always running in that mode as with your GT210 it is only 2.0 and likely not that many lanes physically on the card.
> Its only been with the latest driver and the 680 is a beast - even if amd tweaked their drivers a bit, nvidia will no doubt follow suit


I was testing this with a 7970, first slot does 16x no problem, but with a single gpu in just the second slot 8x is the max.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> How much Vedroop must put for 4.2 + I tride 75% and i have BSOD when the PC is in idle for a long period of time! I am trying 87%, I hope it work!
> Any other suggestions?


I've always left it at auto (auto is 100%), it leaves just a little bit of vdroop. Lowering the percentage you would have to run the vcore a bit higher for a given frequency. ss long as you aren't running at 1.5V vcore 100% LLC is pretty safe.


----------



## ShadyGaby

Thanks for the clarification









I have CPU voltage on auto and I thought that if you put 75-87% vdroop to helps!

I dont intend to reach that voltage !


----------



## Hukkel

There are 55 pages by now wow.

I would like to ask you guys if the Samsung low voltage ram OCs better now after the BIOS updates? Since I bought it and still need to buy a mobo for folding. But it would be rather sad to only use 1600Mhz ram for folding. I do need a mobo that works well with them.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> There are 55 pages by now wow.
> I would like to ask you guys if the Samsung low voltage ram OCs better now after the BIOS updates? Since I bought it and still need to buy a mobo for folding. But it would be rather sad to only use 1600Mhz ram for folding. I do need a mobo that works well with them.


Well I've been using my AVEXIR Mpower optimized RAM with my board, but I could swap in my Samsung stuff see how it fairs. I know I can hit 2133 no problem with it on my x79 board.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> There are 55 pages by now wow.
> 
> I would like to ask you guys if the Samsung low voltage ram OCs better now after the BIOS updates? Since I bought it and still need to buy a mobo for folding. But it would be rather sad to only use 1600Mhz ram for folding. I do need a mobo that works well with them.


Does this qualify as "OC better" ?

Samsung HCHC9



does 2400 @ 9-12-12-21 with only 1.76v stable for 2d/3d as well.


----------



## Hukkel

I am confused. The picture says Team extreme RAM. And that voltage is a tad out of my reach








I don't want to go over 1.65 v max.


----------



## oicwutudidthar

That Team Group kit is using samsung IC's brohan


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Does this qualify as "OC better" ?
> 
> Samsung HCHC9
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1156223/
> 
> does 2400 @ 9-12-12-21 with only 1.76v stable for 2d/3d as well.


Can you maintain stability with the ram settings when 3770k over clocked to 5GHZ?


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> That Team Group kit is using samsung IC's brohan


Spank you very much. So it is safe to buy the MPOWER to use with the Samsung ram and get decent overclocks @ 1.65v max?


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Spank you very much. So it is safe to buy the MPOWER to use with the Samsung ram and get decent overclocks @ 1.65v max?


I have Gskill 2400mhz CL9 2x4GB sticks that have Samsung HCHC9s and they work well for my Mpower. Up to 2666mhz CL10 is what I have been able to OC them so far with 3570k and a 3770k.



On the other hand I tried a few different sets of the cheapy Sammy low profile 8GB kits and I couldn't get them to over clock very well. I just updated my Mpower BIOS to 17.5 BIOS and will be playing with another kit of the cheapy sammies soon to see if they work better with different BIOS.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Does this qualify as "OC better" ?
> 
> Samsung HCHC9
> 
> 
> does 2400 @ 9-12-12-21 with only 1.76v stable for 2d/3d as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you maintain stability with the ram settings when 3770k over clocked to 5GHZ?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> That Team Group kit is using samsung IC's brohan
> 
> 
> 
> Spank you very much. So it is safe to buy the MPOWER to use with the Samsung ram and get decent overclocks @ 1.65v max?
Click to expand...

theres still room left after 2400mhz in these sticks.. they just need more volts to keep going.. Here is 1.87v on air.



Best run from last -0 session.. 5.6ghz / 2450mhz RAM ; 9-12-12-24 @ 1.76v



Quick 3D run with above settings.. CPU and RAM are rock solid at these settings.. can run any bench.. from IBT to 3D'11 with no issues.


----------



## Hukkel

What kind of speeds are we talking about at 1.5 or 1.65v you think?


----------



## SonDa5

CL3P20

Very nice results with that kit. My Gskill 2400mhz CL9 kit has the same ICs. I have a long ways to go to catch up to in over clocks. I am going to study your posts to figure out your over clocking greatness with the MB.


----------



## toyz72

hey guys, the rest of my parts will be here in time for the weekend. i went ahead and ordered a 3570k,and a haf xb for this build. i've seen you guys talking about this brand of memory.....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0ST0DV4412

is this a good company say compared to corsair,crucial,ect. i really dig how the led light look also. but how does it perform?


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> What kind of speeds are we talking about at 1.5 or 1.65v you think?


I picked up another set of Sammy LP cheapies and with the BIOS update to 17.5 they are working out well for over clocking. Also they don't go fast if voltage is over 1.55v on DRAM. *I have my DRAM voltage at 1.42v* and I have them at 2133mhz CL 9-10-10-27. That is with my 3770k over clocked to 5GHZ HT enabled. I have never been able to do this with these sticks so I think MSI finally tweaked the BIOS right.







Going to keep on pushing them to see how fast I can get them to go. I think they don't like the high voltage because they heat up. I am testing them with Intel Burn Test.

The ICs on this kit are HYKO.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2604882


----------



## sockpirate

Should i be using SS out or Line out on the back panel audio ? I just have a 2.1 set up, a Logitech set with 2 fronts and a sub.


----------



## TwelveMind

Got started on my first ever PC and I'm stuck, so please bear with me. The parts that I have are the MSI Mpower Z77 and the MSI NGTX 680 Lightning (video card). There are two 8-pin connectors on the video card which needs to be plugged in. However, reading the user guide for Mpower Z77, it mentioned an ATX 6-pin power connector on its main board. It's designated as JPWR3 (p. 1-15) and it's suppose to provide power to the graphics card. My question is, do I need to plug in the JPWR3 on the main board if I'm already connecting two 8-pin power source into the video card?

I'm pretty confused about this because I've heard varying accounts. Speaking to people, they've said that the JPWR3 not only powers the graphics card but also all the PCIe expansion slots. Don't know how true this is since there's no mention in the user guide. On the other hand, I've had some people tell me not to bother with it if I'm only using one video card; they've stated while it doesn't hurt to have JPWR3 plugged in, it won't do anything unless I'm overclocking or running SLI/Crossfire, in which case I'll be drawing lots of power.

So what to do? I am tempted by SLI...but that's a bridge I won't cross until next year. So in the meantime, should I plug in JPWR3? Any pros and cons either way? It'd be great to have some feedback or consensus. Thanks.









Oh, and if plugging JPWR3, do I use the PCIe power cable from the PSU??? It's the only 6-pin I have left.


----------



## FeelKun

I'm going to be purchasing the MPOWER and a 3570k soon!!!!

My only question is; What ram kit should I buy to pair with this awesome mobo?

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwelveMind*
> 
> Got started on my first ever PC and I'm stuck, so please bear with me. The parts that I have are the MSI Mpower Z77 and the MSI NGTX 680 Lightning (video card). There are two 8-pin connectors on the video card which needs to be plugged in. However, reading the user guide for Mpower Z77, it mentioned an ATX 6-pin power connector on its main board. It's designated as JPWR3 (p. 1-15) and it's suppose to provide power to the graphics card. My question is, do I need to plug in the JPWR3 on the main board if I'm already connecting two 8-pin power source into the video card?
> I'm pretty confused about this because I've heard varying accounts. Speaking to people, they've said that the JPWR3 not only powers the graphics card but also all the PCIe expansion slots. Don't know how true this is since there's no mention in the user guide. On the other hand, I've had some people tell me not to bother with it if I'm only using one video card; they've stated while it doesn't hurt to have JPWR3 plugged in, it won't do anything unless I'm overclocking or running SLI/Crossfire, in which case I'll be drawing lots of power.
> So what to do? I am tempted by SLI...but that's a bridge I won't cross until next year. So in the meantime, should I plug in JPWR3? Any pros and cons either way? It'd be great to have some feedback or consensus. Thanks.


I used that additional conection on mine from day one, never trouble.
Had a spare cable from modular PS anyway.


----------



## ride1226

I'm using that power connection as well, plus the two on my graphics card . I would plug it in. It adds stability from what I understand which is always a good thing.


----------



## MSIalex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwelveMind*
> 
> Got started on my first ever PC and I'm stuck, so please bear with me. The parts that I have are the MSI Mpower Z77 and the MSI NGTX 680 Lightning (video card). There are two 8-pin connectors on the video card which needs to be plugged in. However, reading the user guide for Mpower Z77, it mentioned an ATX 6-pin power connector on its main board. It's designated as JPWR3 (p. 1-15) and it's suppose to provide power to the graphics card. My question is, do I need to plug in the JPWR3 on the main board if I'm already connecting two 8-pin power source into the video card?
> I'm pretty confused about this because I've heard varying accounts. Speaking to people, they've said that the JPWR3 not only powers the graphics card but also all the PCIe expansion slots. Don't know how true this is since there's no mention in the user guide. On the other hand, I've had some people tell me not to bother with it if I'm only using one video card; they've stated while it doesn't hurt to have JPWR3 plugged in, it won't do anything unless I'm overclocking or running SLI/Crossfire, in which case I'll be drawing lots of power.
> So what to do? I am tempted by SLI...but that's a bridge I won't cross until next year. So in the meantime, should I plug in JPWR3? Any pros and cons either way? It'd be great to have some feedback or consensus. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and if plugging JPWR3, do I use the PCIe power cable from the PSU??? It's the only 6-pin I have left.


You would use a PCI-E 6 pin plug from the PSU.... but to answer your question, no you do not need to plug it in.

The 6 pin plug is meant to give additional power/stability via the PCI-E slots, but this is only beneficial if you're putting the video card under a heavy overclock, AND you're also adjusting/adding the video card voltage via PLL (the PCI-E power source).

Even if you were to run 2 video cards, the same scenario applies.. you don't need the 6 pin under normal conditions.


----------



## TwelveMind

Thanks, Tyreman, ride1226, and MSIalex! I'll take the information you guys have given and run with whichever options I end up pursuing.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> I'm going to be purchasing the MPOWER and a 3570k soon!!!!
> My only question is; What ram kit should I buy to pair with this awesome mobo?
> Thanks in advanced.


The cheapy Sammies 8GB kits or higher ende 2400mhz Gskill kits have worked great for me.

I finally broke X4000 on 3dMark11.









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5126103


----------



## Madbuck

I am in the club and I love this board more then my girl friend only kidding but it is great I have a old MSI nforce board its red and looks so cool and still works I have allways liked msi boards and this one just rocks had a asus sabertooth z77 that was DOA it ran my i5 sandy but not my i7ib why i dont know but sent it back and got this so glad I did put it together last night first boot no problems at all it runs my i7ib at 3900mhz right out of box I did not set it that way it just did it mys temps with prime95 running are 58c so I am happy I have two 560tis ready to play some games so peace to all in the club


----------



## sockpirate

Is anyone using the latest 310 beta drivers from nvidia? Been getting random crashes, hard restart not needed but have to manually close the game i am playing.


----------



## snitchkilla11

yes i have to manually close every game also..i dunno if its just the new games im playing..hitman and farcry but i know nvidia just put drivers out for them so im sure they are still buggy


----------



## sockpirate

What would you guys say for an average chip is the minimum voltage for the following clock 4.5 and 4.8 don't be conservative in your estimates please, i ALWAYS get chips that are less than stellar in the overclocking realm.

for 4.5 i needed a minimum of 1.18 and for 4.8 to get into windows i need at least 1.30

Just trying to get an idea of volts needed for these clocks then i will start testing. I have no need for golden chip reference numbers, this does not help me.


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> The cheapy Sammies 8GB kits or higher ended 2400mhz Gskill kits have worked great for me.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1160266/width/500/height/1000


Thanks







, +rep.

Is this the ram? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231587

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096

I was reading Samsung "miracle" ram was having problems on the MPOWER board, How's it overclocking for you?


----------



## Erik1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> What would you guys say for an average chip is the minimum voltage for the following clock 4.5 and 4.8 don't be conservative in your estimates please, i ALWAYS get chips that are less than stellar in the overclocking realm.
> for 4.5 i needed a minimum of 1.18 and for 4.8 to get into windows i need at least 1.30
> Just trying to get an idea of volts needed for these clocks then i will start testing. I have no need for golden chip reference numbers, this does not help me.


I need 1.27 for stable 4.5 overclock so 1.18 is very good in my opinion, maybe you do have a golden chip ;-)


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik1974*
> 
> I need 1.27 for stable 4.5 overclock so 1.18 is very good in my opinion, maybe you do have a golden chip ;-)


I see, well for 4.8 i am needing something around the area of 1.335


----------



## Erik1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> I see, well for 4.8 i am needing something around the area of 1.335


Well 4.8 is a very high overclock, most don't go over 4.5 - 4.6 on air. Are you using water cooling?


----------



## sockpirate

Well then i must have a decent chip, i know its not fully stable yet, still tweaking, but im just using a Havik 140.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , +rep.
> Is this the ram? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231587
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096
> I was reading Samsung "miracle" ram was having problems on the MPOWER board, How's it overclocking for you?


That is decent ram. I had a set but it didn't over clock very well. Gskill revised that kit and I bought it. This is the kit that I have....

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283880-G.SKILL-Trident-X-Series-8GB-(2-x-4GB)-F3-2400C9D-8GTXD



They costs more but are much better for over clocking.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231638

For the money the cheapy Samsungs are really impossible to beat and when I first got my Mpower MB they didn't over clock well but the Mpower 17.5 BIOS has them working great for me.



The 3dMark11 benchmark I posted above was done with the cheapy Sammy sticks over clocked. Got them for $34.99.... Really a great buy.



With Mpower Z77 you have RAM choices!


----------



## SonDa5

Got a 2500k today and took out my 3770k and threw in the 2500k just to see how stable it performs in the Z77 Mpower and the Mpower treated it like a champ. BIOS 17.5 on the Mpower.

Memory at 2133mhz CL9. 2500k at [email protected]

http://valid.canardpc.com/2605939


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> I see, well for 4.8 i am needing something around the area of 1.335


That is exactly what I need for 4.8 on my 3770k.

My 3570k would only do 4.7 @ 1.335


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> That is exactly what I need for 4.8 on my 3770k.
> My 3570k would only do 4.7 @ 1.335


I think i got it down but what settings should i have enabled for added stability?


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> I think i got it down but what settings should i have enabled for added stability?


I disable all power saving features, disable spread spectrum, disable turbo, EIST and I have vdroop at 100%


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> I disable all power saving features, disable spread spectrum, disable turbo, EIST and I have vdroop at 100%


Why? I would only do that if I were planning on using the CPU 100% of the time, which I do for [email protected], and BOINC.

I don't see why you would want to do that if it were just a gaming rig, or daily driver.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Why? I would only do that if I were planning on using the CPU 100% of the time, which I do for [email protected], and BOINC.
> 
> I don't see why you would want to do that if it were just a gaming rig, or daily driver.


WHY not? That's just the way I learned to do it. It works for me I don't see a problem in doing so this way. I'm not worried about saving 4 dollars a month on power.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> WHY not? That's just the way I learned to do it. It works for me I don't see a problem in doing so this way. I'm not worried about saving 4 dollars a month on power.


Just less stress on the CPU, when its not needed, it can ramp down the voltage, and multiplier. If we had offset voltage on this board you could even watch the vcore drop in CPU-Z.

That would be a major complaint of mine for this board if I didn't use the CPU 100% of the time, but I knew what to expect going in, and was fine with it.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Just less stress on the CPU, when its not needed, it can ramp down the voltage, and multiplier. If we had offset voltage on this board you could even watch the vcore drop in CPU-Z.
> 
> That would be a major complaint of mine for this board if I didn't use the CPU 100% of the time, but I knew what to expect going in, and was fine with it.


Is it possible to degrade the performance/life of the chip this way even if I am in within acceptable temp ranges? On a side note I don't plan to have it for more then 1.5 years so oh well if it does


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Is it possible to degrade the performance/life of the chip this way even if I am in within acceptable temp ranges? On a side note I don't plan to have it for more then 1.5 years so oh well if it does


As long as you don't have it cranked up too high, it should be fine, but yeah, that's the general thought process. Less voltage to the chip when idle should equate to longer life span.


----------



## Tyreman

I believe this chip will throttle down if to warm, doesn't it have that internal protection?
Sandy did.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> I believe this chip will throttle down if to warm, doesn't it have that internal protection?
> Sandy did.


Yes, all modern CPUs should, but that doesn't mean you can't degrade a chip. I've seen several guys degrade SBs within 6 months.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Yes, all modern CPUs should, but that doesn't mean you can't degrade a chip. I've seen several guys degrade SBs within 6 months.


Yes to much voltage & heat will


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Yes to much voltage & heat will


but.... define too much?

1.52v?

1.4v?
1.335 v?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , +rep.
> Is this the ram? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231587
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096
> I was reading Samsung "miracle" ram was having problems on the MPOWER board, How's it overclocking for you?
> 
> 
> 
> That is decent ram. I had a set but it didn't over clock very well. Gskill revised that kit and I bought it. This is the kit that I have....
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283880-G.SKILL-Trident-X-Series-8GB-(2-x-4GB)-F3-2400C9D-8GTXD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They costs more but are much better for over clocking.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231638
> 
> For the money the cheapy Samsungs are really impossible to beat and when I first got my Mpower MB they didn't over clock well but the Mpower 17.5 BIOS has them working great for me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 3dMark11 benchmark I posted above was done with the cheapy Sammy sticks over clocked. Got them for $34.99.... Really a great buy.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Mpower Z77 you have RAM choices!
Click to expand...

Good progress and info *SonDa5*. I was wondering how these sticks handle heat without any heat sinks? Any problems noted from that when OC'ing them?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> but.... define too much?
> 1.52v?
> 1.4v?
> 1.335 v?


You can start to degrade chips with anything over 1.4 from what I've seen, 1.5+ will definitely degrade your CPU over time. A fair number of the guys in the FAH section have degrade a 2600k, or two running them at 1.45-1.55v for months on end at 100% usage. What I'm referring to when I say degrade would be requiring more voltage for the same clocks to maintain stability.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> but.... define too much?
> 1.52v?
> 1.4v?
> 1.335 v?


I wouldn't pound mine up to 1.40 even...... BUT that is just me..whats the point to say it does a zillion hertz?

What somebody else does however is their business

If you really check it out an overclock doesn't give that huge a benefit in actual reality

A bit but nothing really huge..for anything i do and have noticed but I only play with the systems and see what they can do
But i don't game either.
I just play with systems.

You might as well just buy a larger chip in the 1st place and run it stock .......by the time one figures the cpu cooler and combo $$ add ons

But of course it is fun to see what they will do.


----------



## BigJoeGrizzly

Could anyone comment on the wifi strength and speed for this board? What are the max speeds you guys are getting, especially if you have fast cable/fiber connections? Is the wifi dual band?


----------



## snitchkilla11

i never run wifi..i only get maby 3mb sec running wifi..and i have fios ..wired in i seen up to 102mbs


----------



## BigJoeGrizzly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> i never run wifi..i only get maby 3mb sec running wifi..and i have fios ..wired in i seen up to 102mbs


That's what I was kind of worried about. A previous motherboard I owned had built-in wifi, but it wasn't dual band, and I would get around 4 Mbps speeds on my 60+ Mbps Xfinity connection. I bought a Linksys AE3000 wireless adapter (dual band), and I would get nearly 35 Mbps speeds, which is great for a wireless signal. I was hoping I could just return the Linksys adapter and stick with the built-in offering from the MSI board, but if it really is as poor as you say, I may just have to hold onto it.


----------



## snitchkilla11

i never went as far as buying a router so i have no idea on the gains of useing one..i use the ones the service provider gives me.but i guess try with the router and hard wired in and see for youself what is good with you.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Good progress and info *SonDa5*. I was wondering how these sticks handle heat without any heat sinks? Any problems noted from that when OC'ing them?


2133mhz cl 9 with 1.43v on dram works great. I have heard that my batch is capable of 2800 mhz with 1.7v. Have some heat sinks to put on before I push voltage.


----------



## oicwutudidthar

just got this board and got a few problems

#1 Is there no offset voltage?
#2 Those Blue Led's for the phases are going crazy, constantly flickering and flashing, soooo annoying
#3 wifi is a gimmick, single band, low speed


----------



## EternalRest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> just got this board and got a few problems
> 
> #2 Those Blue Led's for the phases are going crazy, constantly flickering and flashing, soooo annoying


That can be turn off via control panel.

Has anyone gotten a motherboard from Amazon warehouse deals before? They have a MSI Mpower for 175. Thinking about getting it.


----------



## snitchkilla11

if its new..ya get it


----------



## oicwutudidthar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EternalRest*
> 
> That can be turn off via control panel.
> Has anyone gotten a motherboard from Amazon warehouse deals before? They have a MSI Mpower for 175. Thinking about getting it.


Ok thanks found it.

Also, anyone else notice the weird flash on the screen when entering the bios?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> Ok thanks found it.
> Also, anyone else notice the weird flash on the screen when entering the bios?


Think that can depend on the monitor, I see that on the catleap but never noticed it on the samsung.


----------



## EternalRest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> if its new..ya get it


Its not. Its label as "Used, Very good"


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> 2133mhz cl 9 with 1.43v on dram works great. I have heard that my batch is capable of 2800 mhz with 1.7v. Have some heat sinks to put on before I push voltage.


Thank you, I'm going to be purchasing this set http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231638


----------



## sockpirate

Does anyone get the no display message right before windows boots up ?


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Does anyone get the no display message right before windows boots up ?


Is your CPU overclocked? Try going back to stock, see if that solves the issue.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> Thank you, I'm going to be purchasing this set http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231638


I think the low voltage Gskill sticks are a better value but they require some tweaking and Gskill has a reputation of putting different ICs on kits that effect performance.

The Sammy's that I have come from a batch that have a reputation of hitting 2800mhz with the right CPU/System.


----------



## Sevada88

So I recently downloaded the Virtu MVP drivers from MSI's website, and installed them. However, upon restart, I only got a black screen.

My BIOS is set to initiate the video card first, instead of the iGPU. Also, it's set to D-Mode instead of I-Mode. My HDMI cable is connected to the video card.

I didn't get the chance to install the Virtu MVP software. As far as I understand is you should, connect the monitor to the video card, set BIOS to D-Mode, install drivers, and install the MVP software. So what am I doing wrong?


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> i never run wifi..i only get maby 3mb sec running wifi..and i have fios ..wired in i seen up to 102mbs


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigJoeGrizzly*
> 
> That's what I was kind of worried about. A previous motherboard I owned had built-in wifi, but it wasn't dual band, and I would get around 4 Mbps speeds on my 60+ Mbps Xfinity connection. I bought a Linksys AE3000 wireless adapter (dual band), and I would get nearly 35 Mbps speeds, which is great for a wireless signal. I was hoping I could just return the Linksys adapter and stick with the built-in offering from the MSI board, but if it really is as poor as you say, I may just have to hold onto it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> just got this board and got a few problems
> #1 Is there no offset voltage?
> #2 Those Blue Led's for the phases are going crazy, constantly flickering and flashing, soooo annoying
> #3 wifi is a gimmick, single band, low speed


Well I am not sure what all you guys are doing with the wifi but I've had no issues with any multiplayer game or torrents.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EternalRest*
> 
> That can be turn off via control panel.
> Has anyone gotten a motherboard from Amazon warehouse deals before? They have a MSI Mpower for 175. Thinking about getting it.


Typically hardware, (or probably most things) from the Amazon warehouse is just stuff people returned, so you can snag some good deals. It'd be the equivalent to buying it "Open-Box" on newegg.com


----------



## SE530

Installing Windows 8 on RAID 0 (help needed) (update: seems like I am getting it to work)

I am having some challenges installing Windows 8 on RAID 0 SSD array.

Currently I am running BIOS 17.5 with updated RAID OROM (v 11.6.0.1702).

Steps I am doing (so far have not been able to install Win 8):

1) Setting up bios:
- default bios settings
- reboot
- in bios: changing Sata Mode to RAID Mode
- reboot

2) Creating RAID 0 array:
- ctrl + i and going into Intel Rapid Storage Technology Option ROM (IRST OROM)
- creating RAID0 array using 2x Samsung 840 Pro (256GB each; RAID array size - 475,9GB)
- reboot

3) Installing Win 8 (unsuccessful)
- booting up from flash drive with Windows 8 Ent x64 on it
- getting to dialog where one chooses drive/partition to install Windows too

Now what happens next:
- when I press 'Next' after choosing the drive I get to the messege:
_*"We couldn't create a new partition or locate an existing one. For more information, see the Setup log files."*_

I have tried:
- loading the Intel RST Drivers (v11.7.0.1013 both x64 and x86) with no luck
- creating new drive during Win 8 setup which is less then total volume of the array
- deleting the array and start over

So far - getting to the same message.

Any ideas or suggestions about this?

update:
- plugged out the SATA DVD Drive
- put usb key with windows 8 into USB 2.0 slot

result: the setup is finally running

Will update the post once everything is cleared out. Perhaps it will be useful for some.


----------



## BigJoeGrizzly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Well I am not sure what all you guys are doing with the wifi but I've had no issues with any multiplayer game or torrents.


Well, my main use for wifi on my gaming PC will be downloading games off Steam, and whether I'm only waiting around 45 min to an hour to download a game or 4+ hours depends on the speed of my connection. I have a Linksys router, and when I use my Linksys wireless adapter that I recently purchased (AE3000), I'm getting near 35+ Mbps, which is very good for downloading Steam games anywhere from 7-15 GBs in around an hour or less. If the built-in wifi found on the MPower board doesn't provide near the download speeds of my dedicated adapter, then I could be waiting MANY hours to download a game off Steam. I'd like to save money and return the wireless adapter, but only if the MPower wifi makes it necessary to do so.


----------



## snitchkilla11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EternalRest*
> 
> Its not. Its label as "Used, Very good"


i would just buy it new for a few dollars more..i havent seen them more then 200 new


----------



## snitchkilla11

im not haveing issues with my wifi..i just dont use it do to speed limitations..i get way more hard wired in...well anybody would!


----------



## Lutfij

hey there, been lurking around this thread after I've found a fondness towards the Z77 board. I have two questions though:

1| whats the power consumption on this board with the iGPU of a 15-3570K? no overclocks?
2| I know I can run dual monitor off the boards onboard connectors but can I run off iGPU with the ports via an adapter? like HDMI-> DVI and/or DP ->DVI?

these are the two questions I've been trying to find. But all you wonderful people can help, I'm sold to this mobo. Other option is going with a MSI trinity setup. Board is for a build log: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/275163-29-lutfi-vintage-case-build

thanks everyone!


----------



## nova4005

in open hardware monitor I have 2 readings for the motherboard. Could you tell me where those temperature readings are coming from? The higher temp goes as high as the cpu when I run prime95? I just don't know where this reading is coming from.


----------



## oicwutudidthar

Sadly, the sammy 1600 1.35v is still botched for this board.

I had it running @ 2400 1.65 12-12-12-26 2T in another board

I can barley get it to run @ 1866 in this board

# Sad


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EternalRest*
> 
> That can be turn off via control panel.
> Has anyone gotten a motherboard from Amazon warehouse deals before? They have a MSI Mpower for 175. Thinking about getting it.


I got this board at Microcenter for $145 ($50 off if you buy an i5 or i7 so I got an I7 3770k for $229. Total was $374!!!!! Awesome deals!


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> Sadly, the sammy 1600 1.35v is still botched for this board.
> I had it running @ 2400 1.65 12-12-12-26 2T in another board
> I can barley get it to run @ 1866 in this board
> # Sad


Another member is running them at 2133 @1.45v. He posted in here and in the sammy thread.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> Sadly, the sammy 1600 1.35v is still botched for this board.
> I had it running @ 2400 1.65 12-12-12-26 2T in another board
> I can barley get it to run @ 1866 in this board
> # Sad
> 
> 
> 
> Another member is running them at 2133 @1.45v. He posted in here and in the sammy thread.
Click to expand...

I think it ended up being a BIOS thing for him though. Sammy's did not OC for him either until he upgraded to 17.5 I think, and then they did great.

So maybe give that a try *Hukkel* if you have not already tried that.

Edit: Yeah, found the post. It was *SonDa5* running 17.5 BIOS to get them to work for him (post# 1113).

http://www.overclock.net/t/1302731/official-msi-z77-mpower-owners-club-all-things-mpower/1110#post_18761857


----------



## snitchkilla11

any body running windows 8 and the mpower board? im about to buy a copy. or should i wait a few more months..my win 7 cd is beat and i need to fresh install..so i figured i would just go legit and buy a win 8 cd.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> any body running windows 8 and the mpower board? im about to buy a copy. or should i wait a few more months..my win 7 cd is beat and i need to fresh install..so i figured i would just go legit and buy a win 8 cd.


I'm on Windows 8 with my MPower board. I like it much better than Win 7, for what that's worth.


----------



## LongShot79

just booted for the first time, Mpower won't recognize my 2nd msi 7970... anyone have any ideas??


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I think it ended up being a BIOS thing for him though. Sammy's did not OC for him either until he upgraded to 17.5 I think, and then they did great.
> So maybe give that a try *Hukkel* if you have not already tried that.
> Edit: Yeah, found the post. It was *SonDa5* running 17.5 BIOS to get them to work for him (post# 1113).
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1302731/official-msi-z77-mpower-owners-club-all-things-mpower/1110#post_18761857


Yeah I know man. I will probably order my mobo this week. I needed to know they work with this mobo or I would have gotten another one.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Yeah I know man. I will probably order my mobo this week. I needed to know they work with this mobo or I would have gotten another one.


Get the Sammys from Newegg. I just got a set of batch 1229 which is the newest around and they are the best so far. $34.99

Now my ram is working great but not good enough....

*MSI please tweak the BIOS to allow the Samsung low profile green sticks over clock better than 2133mhz.
*

Work great with my delidded 3770k at 5GHZ. 1T 9-10-10-24 1.5v DRAM voltage.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2609406

Batch 12/29



Really the best RAM I have ever owned.

When I first got the MSI Z77 Mpower these sticks could only run at default settings. With BIOS 17.5 these sticks will go to 2133mhz but will not post beyond 2133mhz. The ASUS MB will push these to 2800mhz.

The MSI Z77 Mpower is a great MB but MSI really needs to improve the BIOS to support faster ram.


----------



## Hukkel

I already have a set of 2*2*4GB bought at Microcenter on its way to me. Bought together with a 3770k by a friend of me and then shipped by mail.

Still needs to arrive though.


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Get the Sammys from Newegg. I just got a set of batch 1229 which is the newest around and they are the best so far. $34.99


Ever tried 16gb with the samsung's miracle ram? I'm still browsing multiple choices


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Yeah I know man. I will probably order my mobo this week. I needed to know they work with this mobo or I would have gotten another one.
> 
> 
> 
> Get the Sammys from Newegg. I just got a set of batch 1229 which is the newest around and they are the best so far. $34.99
> 
> Now my ram is working great but not good enough....
> 
> *MSI please tweak the BIOS to allow the Samsung low profile green sticks over clock better than 2133mhz.*
> 
> Work great with my delidded 3770k at 5GHZ. 1T 9-10-10-24 1.5v DRAM voltage.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2609406
> 
> Batch 12/29
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Really the best RAM I have ever owned.
> 
> When I first got the MSI Z77 Mpower these sticks could only run at default settings. With BIOS 17.5 these sticks will go to 2133mhz but will not post beyond 2133mhz. The ASUS MB will push these to 2800mhz.
> 
> The MSI Z77 Mpower is a great MB but MSI really needs to improve the BIOS to support faster ram.
Click to expand...

Please post your subtimings from the third timing set in your RAM page.. as well as your SA and VTT voltages please.

*I have noticed that the MSI board does not scale this timing set much.. which keeps latency pretty tight. From the SS's I have seen of people using these sticks on ASUS.. their sub-timings are much looser.

I would guess that your current sub's [in the 'Advanced timing' set] are tighter than the ones I have in the below SS .. can you confirm?


----------



## Lutfij

anybody? please...?


----------



## astwodah

does anybody know if the MSI GTX 660 ti PE will work on this MB with BIOS 17.3??? i really need to know because i ordered this card for my mpower board?!?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> hey there, been lurking around this thread after I've found a fondness towards the Z77 board. I have two questions though:
> 1| whats the power consumption on this board with the iGPU of a 15-3570K? no overclocks?
> 2| I know I can run dual monitor off the boards onboard connectors but can I run off iGPU with the ports via an adapter? like HDMI-> DVI and/or DP ->DVI?
> these are the two questions I've been trying to find. But all you wonderful people can help, I'm sold to this mobo. Other option is going with a MSI trinity setup. Board is for a build log: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/275163-29-lutfi-vintage-case-build
> thanks everyone!


I couldn't say for a 3570k non-overclocked, a 3770k at 5.4Ghz with overclocked igpu pulled ~ 230W from the wall when I was benching the igpu, so a 3750k unoverclocked should be a fair bit less.
Can't help with the second question.


----------



## astwodah

does anybody know if the MSI GTX 660 ti PE will work on this MB with BIOS 17.3??? i really need to know because i ordered this card for my mpower board?!?


----------



## snitchkilla11

yes you card should work fine..i dont see why it wouldnt????


----------



## astwodah

i was wondering because i read that some people said it didnt work for them


----------



## snitchkilla11

im sure it was user error..not the boards fault


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> yes you card should work fine..i dont see why it wouldnt????


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astwodah*
> 
> i was wondering because i read that some people said it didnt work for them


Yeah some cards & bios' don't play nice. My 680 lightning on a z77gd-80 didn't work with the F8 bios, but worked fine with the 3A bios. On the mpower only card I've had issues with was trying to get a gt210 to work in windows XP (win7 worked fine).

Hopefully someone with that card can chime in & confirm. Should work, not being compatible with a particular card should be a rare thing for any board.


----------



## snitchkilla11

exp a msi pe card with the mpower..if they didnt work together..i would def question msi!!!! but you can allways update the bios if there is a problem..which is very very simple


----------



## astwodah

could you explain how to update the bios i havnt done that before


----------



## snitchkilla11

do you have a flash drive? go to the msi website and download the latest bios to the flash drive..rename it to something you will remember..then go into your bios and update..it will prompt you to what drive to load it from..pick the flash drive and click on the file..it will update..your done!


----------



## ericlee30

Just finished my new Z77 Mpower set up







I love it, It is a great board


----------



## ericlee30

i


----------



## ericlee30

Sorry about that last post guys didnt mean to post it like that


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Please post your subtimings from the third timing set in your RAM page.. as well as your SA and VTT voltages please.
> 
> *I have noticed that the MSI board does not scale this timing set much.. which keeps latency pretty tight. From the SS's I have seen of people using these sticks on ASUS.. their sub-timings are much looser.
> 
> I would guess that your current sub's [in the 'Advanced timing' set] are tighter than the ones I have in the below SS .. can you confirm?


Sorry no screen shots yet but my 1229 Sammies are tighter with 1T 9-10-10-24 @1.5v 2133mhz.

My new 1229 Sammy Greens.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2610619


----------



## astwodah

thanks that sounds really easy.


----------



## Lutfij

@ FtW 420 - thanks mate:thumb:, thats helped quite a lot! Now gotta find the 2nd question answer.


----------



## toyz72

i finally got some time to get my rig up and running. its not final yet,but soon. i have some more parts and cables ordered. i have to say this board has been outstanding to work with.









now i just need to install my sound card and update my sig:thumb:


----------



## primal92

Hello everyone new to the forums, just got into the whole high end PC building and enjoying it very much.

Just one question though has anyone noticed the difference in reported Vcore in both bios and in the OS compared to what is measured at the V-check points?

I get a difference of about 0.022 more on the mutlimeter which is quite significant, especially when your pushing some high Vcores and what you might consider safe can actually be in the danger zone leading to degradation.

My advice would be if you have a high Vcore get a multimeter and check your actual voltage to avoid any long term damage


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primal92*
> 
> Hello everyone new to the forums, just got into the whole high end PC building and enjoying it very much.
> Just one question though has anyone noticed the difference in reported Vcore in both bios and in the OS compared to what is measured at the V-check points?
> I get a difference of about 0.022 more on the mutlimeter which is quite significant, especially when your pushing some high Vcores and what you might consider safe can actually be in the danger zone leading to degradation.
> My advice would be if you have a high Vcore get a multimeter and check your actual voltage to avoid any long term damage


I've noticed this before and the thing is voltage can vary from location to location in a circuit. The voltage check points are usually located near the PSU connection and at that location you get a good idea of what the voltage is coming from the PSU. BiOS voltage settings for me are never the same for load voltages. Load voltages are always slightly lower. When I over clock I pay more attention to load voltage than BIOS voltage settings. Also besides the voltage settings I always pay close attention to temps.


----------



## primal92

Yeah I get what you are saying, just a bit odd when I stress test , cpuz and msi control center both reported a max Vcore of 1.240 but 1.266 was being shown on the multimeter. Bit strange for a board of this calibre to exhibit poor voltage monitering


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primal92*
> 
> Yeah I get what you are saying, just a bit odd when I stress test , cpuz and msi control center both reported a max Vcore of 1.240 but 1.266 was being shown on the multimeter. Bit strange for a board of this calibre to exhibit poor voltage monitering


Its not poor monitoring at all.. consider you measure at the points provided: You should never worry over .015v difference.. this is normal. The reported value is likely .015v lower at the actual measured component anyhow... this is no different from any other mobo.

ie- you measure at provided points that DRAM = 1.688v .. then measure at the back of mobo and RAM pins.. and see that DRAM is only 1.667v "real" ... did those .01v hurt anyone or anything.. nope.









The way I see it.. MSI is reporting a bit higher.. While Asus and Gigabut report a bit lower.. its the same in each hand.. just how you carry it.


----------



## primal92

Yeah that's true well recently just been using the v-check points anyway so not too fussed about it. Running 'Stable' (15 runs of IBT very high) at 1.266 for 4.4 anything above wants enormous amount of volts, for really just gaming 4.4 is more than enough no ?

Besides that, this board is great no issues from the get-go not like other boards, I've heard of bootloops especially with SB procs, never had such issue and the peace of mind of a hardwired switch for the dual bios preventing you from ever bricking the board lol


----------



## toyz72

hey guys, i hope this isnt to stupid of a question. i have a m4 128gig ssd as my boot drive,and a wd 1tb drive for storage. my computer and device manager show both drives, but not in the bios. do i have something set wrong? or is there a reason my 1tb drive isnt showing up?


----------



## ericlee30

no questions can be a stupid question on here we are all here to help eachother







I dont really understand what you are asking though. So you HDD and SSD both show up in windows but not in your bios?


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericlee30*
> 
> no questions can be a stupid question on here we are all here to help eachother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont really understand what you are asking though. So you HDD and SSD both show up in windows but not inb your ios?


yes..the m4 is my os drive and the wd 1tb is my second drive. but for some reason in my bios under undr the boot order,it doent show up?


----------



## ericlee30

Is your SSD in sata slot 1? there are 2 sata slots right by the usb 3.0 they say its best to plug in the SSD in one of the first 2 of them. I hope that dont seam stupid of me to ask that


----------



## ericlee30

when you go into your bios under setting at the boot if you go down to the bottom and click on hard disk drive BBS Priorities do you see it there?


----------



## toyz72

yes thats the sata ports im using ,1 and 2. and it does show up in bbs priorities under my m4.


----------



## ericlee30

ok cool if it shows up there you are golden and every thing is up and running like it should be


----------



## toyz72

well i was almost on the edge of reinstaling. do you think i should have put the hdd on 3 and 4 instead of port 1 and 2?


----------



## ericlee30

If your HDD is a 6gb per sec drive then I would just leave it were its at but if its a 3gb per sec drive then would move it to one of the other sata drives. dont quote me on that but the manual says thats the best way to do it. I have 6 1 TB western digital Black HDD's and no SSD yet and all mine run at the right speeds so I don't now if you really should or not but all my HDD'S are 6gb per sec


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericlee30*
> 
> If your HDD is a 6gb per sec drive then I would just leave it were its at but if its a 3gb per sec drive then would move it to one of the other sata drives. dont quote me on that but the manual says thats the best way to do it. I have 6 1 TB western digital Black HDD's and no SSD yet and all mine run at the right speeds so I don't now if you really should or not but all my HDD'S are 6gb per sec


it is a 6 gb/s hdd, so thats why i hooked there also. thx for the help sir. i hooked ya up with a rep:thumb:


----------



## ericlee30

Cool thank you very much for that and I like helping people the best I can with PC's,if you need any more help i check my profile at least 2 to 3 times a day on here every day


----------



## astwodah

hi i was wondering if when i get my mb do i need to register it for the warranty?


----------



## ericlee30

Y


----------



## ericlee30

Yes you do it will be easier for them to find you in there system. Its not required by them to register but I would do it just to make it easier on you and them in case you ever have to RMA the board


----------



## astwodah

ok thanks i was just wondering for the future


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astwodah*
> 
> ok thanks i was just wondering for the future


Your welcome


----------



## oats2012

Hey guys quick question and I really hope y'all can help!

Just bought a 3770k and this mpower mobo. Built the system and it won't post! Just goes into a boot loop of about 8 seconds and displays "55" on the led read out

I have used all the parts in the rig before for over a year. Ram, psu, DVD drive, ssd, hdd, etc. Literally only new CPU and mobo. So all my other parts have worked flawlessly.

So I really don't believe I need to go down the testing all other parts path since they are definitely all fine.

I've tried clear CMOS once it was off. I've switched the bios button but no avail. I have an nhd14 installed so unless it's crucial I can't get to my ram easily.

Please first of all tell me what this error means because I've had no luck finding a conclusive answer on google searches.

Also since I believe most of the usual issues (like faulty ram and psu etc.) can be ruled out in my case since i know the parts work for a long time. What can I really do about this problem?

Pretty beyond mad about this considering the 500$ combined for the parts so any help would be well appreciated. Promise a rep reward for anyone with good input or solution that isn't just a generic copy paste answer. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## ericlee30

The led code 55 is early memory initialization. take out all the ram but 1 stick and see if it boots. try it with all 4 sticks of ram. What brand and modal number do u have for Ram?


----------



## Erik1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> Hey guys quick question and I really hope y'all can help!
> Just bought a 3770k and this mpower mobo. Built the system and it won't post! Just goes into a boot loop of about 8 seconds and displays "55" on the led read out
> I have used all the parts in the rig before for over a year. Ram, psu, DVD drive, ssd, hdd, etc. Literally only new CPU and mobo. So all my other parts have worked flawlessly.
> So I really don't believe I need to go down the testing all other parts path since they are definitely all fine.
> I've tried clear CMOS once it was off. I've switched the bios button but no avail. I have an nhd14 installed so unless it's crucial I can't get to my ram easily.
> Please first of all tell me what this error means because I've had no luck finding a conclusive answer on google searches.
> Also since I believe most of the usual issues (like faulty ram and psu etc.) can be ruled out in my case since i know the parts work for a long time. What can I really do about this problem?
> Pretty beyond mad about this considering the 500$ combined for the parts so any help would be well appreciated. Promise a rep reward for anyone with good input or solution that isn't just a generic copy paste answer. Thanks in advance guys!


Did you update the bios? Bios updates include more ram support.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> Hey guys quick question and I really hope y'all can help!
> Just bought a 3770k and this mpower mobo. Built the system and it won't post! Just goes into a boot loop of about 8 seconds and displays "55" on the led read out
> I have used all the parts in the rig before for over a year. Ram, psu, DVD drive, ssd, hdd, etc. Literally only new CPU and mobo. So all my other parts have worked flawlessly.
> So I really don't believe I need to go down the testing all other parts path since they are definitely all fine.
> I've tried clear CMOS once it was off. I've switched the bios button but no avail. I have an nhd14 installed so unless it's crucial I can't get to my ram easily.
> Please first of all tell me what this error means because I've had no luck finding a conclusive answer on google searches.
> Also since I believe most of the usual issues (like faulty ram and psu etc.) can be ruled out in my case since i know the parts work for a long time. What can I really do about this problem?
> Pretty beyond mad about this considering the 500$ combined for the parts so any help would be well appreciated. Promise a rep reward for anyone with good input or solution that isn't just a generic copy paste answer. Thanks in advance guys!


Did you read the motherboard manual? 55 is to do with ram.

Lots of codes listed in the manual.

I don't know the ram y use or how much is in use

I only know it was part of $500.00 spent

4 ram bays loaded?
Ram all the same batch bought as 4 sticks package,Kit?,

4 sticks that will change things usually in any case depending

Try booting with 1 or 2 sticks in appropriate ram bays as per the motherboard manual 1st ......see what happens.

Y might even have go into cmos and set the ram settings


----------



## ZDarryl

His RAM is listed in his signature:
*G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR*
From his previous comment about his NHD14 preventing access to his RAM, it will probably take him a while to check this out.....


----------



## vanraven

I hope someone can help me. There is some setting in the bios that keeps sending my overclock down from the mild 4.5 GHz to 4.4, then 4.0, then 3.5 GHz. If I set the same thing up with the MSI Control Panel it will stay nearer to 4.5 GHz but still drop to 4.4 and 4.3. I'm used to the traditional Asus BIOS so this has frustrated my efforts to figure out what is forcing the lower clock speeds (this is while testing with Prime95 under full load). I cannot tell if it is temperature forcing the downclock or voltage. But temps have been fantastic well under 55C. This is with an i2700k.
Thank you so much for your help. I'm sure it's just simple setting I have off, but I've spent 14 hours on this and still not figured which setting is doing this either BIOS only and MSI Control Center.


----------



## astwodah

hello i need help FAST! my Samsung 840 ssd and my western digital 1tb dont show up in my bios together, they will show up individually but not together. does anyone know how to fix this


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astwodah*
> 
> hello i need help FAST! my Samsung 840 ssd and my western digital 1tb dont show up in my bios together, they will show up individually but not together. does anyone know how to fix this


when you go into your bios under setting at the boot if you go down to the bottom and click on hard disk drive BBS Priorities do you see them there?


----------



## WaitWhat

Is it worth replacing my MSI Z68 GD55 G3 mobo with this one?

It looks awesome


----------



## ericlee30

I thank so . This board has every feature you can thank of on one board. I thank it is a great board.







Its worth every penny


----------



## EternalRest

Just got mine today. I want to get the h100i and a newer video card. Then I will put everything together.


----------



## oats2012

well guys I figured out what the problem is thanks to some of the responses help above.

It turned out to be that for some reason it didn't like that I had all 4 dimms filled with ram. So I was able to get at the slots and leave 4 and 2 populated ( had to because 3 were removable but 4 was covered by the nhd-14. So with 8 gigs in it would post but give me some EFI "couldn't find map" error? So I ended up spamming delete key on reset and got into the bios and set the boot priority and truned off first boot setting of some sort. then finally got the windows 7 disk in and installed the operating system.

Turn off and put my other 2 ram modules in and booted up with 16 gB just fine.....so i dunno why it didn't like it to start with but it sorted itself out after some frustration on my part and panic of a possible RMA. Thanks to you guys who all responded with help! + REP


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> well guys I figured out what the problem is thanks to some of the responses help above.
> It turned out to be that for some reason it didn't like that I had all 4 dimms filled with ram. So I was able to get at the slots and leave 4 and 2 populated ( had to because 3 were removable but 4 was covered by the nhd-14. So with 8 gigs in it would post but give me some EFI "couldn't find map" error? So I ended up spamming delete key on reset and got into the bios and set the boot priority and truned off first boot setting of some sort. then finally got the windows 7 disk in and installed the operating system.
> Turn off and put my other 2 ram modules in and booted up with 16 gB just fine.....so i dunno why it didn't like it to start with but it sorted itself out after some frustration on my part and panic of a possible RMA. Thanks to you guys who all responded with help! + REP


To oats2012 :Thank you so much for the Rep







Im so happy you found the Problem I have been checking off and on all day to see if you got it to post or not.Glad to here that you got your rig up and running







If you have any more issues I'm here to help. I like helping people the best that I can.


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericlee30*
> 
> To oats2012 :Thank you so much for the Rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im so happy you found the Problem I have been checking off and on all day to see if you got it to post or not.Glad to here that you got your rig up and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any more issues I'm here to help. I like helping people the best that I can.


Its very much appreciated! This is my first intel experience along with MSI and considering the price tag for the parts I was very scared I had not installed the cpu right or cooler and many other thoughts flew through my head ( even though I've fully built and rebuilt my first AMD machine several times) I just started second guessing everything when i had the issue







but now its up and running fine i think so far. Just downloading the MASSIVE amount of MSI drivers and utilities etc. from the website , so hopefully they are good







I had a friend tell me nothing but bad news about MSI because of a bad board experience but this board had too many great features and the "24 burn in" and overclock potential hooked me because if your gonna go intel i5 or i7 in my opinion if you can afford to then you need to have a board to get max out of it! I was really impressed with the build quality of this board when i took it out of the package.

So aside from the initial scare, i'm impressed and looking forward to overclocking once all drivers and other programs are installed









Mine is at stock 3.5 GHZ right now and says 37-42 C temps with my nhd14. I was expecting a bit lower temps despite ivy running hot. Is this normal temps? I've been googling and OCN Ivy forum surfing but there seems to be a ton of flux in whats "good temps"?

I may actually try under-volting it slightly soon to see if that brings it down some


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> Its very much appreciated! This is my first intel experience along with MSI and considering the price tag for the parts I was very scared I had not installed the cpu right or cooler and many other thoughts flew through my head ( even though I've fully built and rebuilt my first AMD machine several times) I just started second guessing everything when i had the issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but now its up and running fine i think so far. Just downloading the MASSIVE amount of MSI drivers and utilities etc. from the website , so hopefully they are good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a friend tell me nothing but bad news about MSI because of a bad board experience but this board had too many great features and the "24 burn in" and overclock potential hooked me because if your gonna go intel i5 or i7 in my opinion if you can afford to then you need to have a board to get max out of it! I was really impressed with the build quality of this board when i took it out of the package.
> So aside from the initial scare, i'm impressed and looking forward to overclocking once all drivers and other programs are installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is at stock 3.5 GHZ right now and says 37-42 C temps with my nhd14. I was expecting a bit lower temps despite ivy running hot. Is this normal temps? I've been googling and OCN Ivy forum surfing but there seems to be a ton of flux in whats "good temps"?
> I may actually try under-volting it slightly soon to see if that brings it down some


My temps are at 37- 41 almost every time i look at the debugger I was thanking the same thing. I thought I was getting higher temps them i should. I have the H100i and I replaced the artic silver 5 on it 4 times and got the same temps every time. I started with the rice drop then the line method then the spread method then back to the rice drop method lol it never made a deference in temps so im amusing that that is what its supposed to be around but not sure


----------



## Tyreman

How does air enter the case and exit it?

I have same cooler and run 30-32 usually

Is the cooler blowing out to the rear fan opening with a fan discharging at the opening or up to the top with an exhaust fan there?

I have mine blowing out to the rear with top case fan bringing air in.

Horizontal discharge exhaust as opposed to a vertical discharge exhaust


----------



## astwodah

ya we checked the boot priorities and it still did not show up only one will


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astwodah*
> 
> hello i need help FAST! my Samsung 840 ssd and my western digital 1tb dont show up in my bios together, they will show up individually but not together. does anyone know how to fix this


When you hit F-11 Boot menu on start do the drives show there with other boot options so you could select from boot menu to boot from?

SSD is high speed one? is plugged into one of the 2 ports for such?
(uppermost satas on right hand side)
Turned on enabled for hot plug support in the cmos?


----------



## Wipstaa

My Mpower is getting here Tuesday! WOOOT!


----------



## ShadyGaby

I made a upgrade to my rig I got rid of the old air cooler Thermaright Silver arrow and bought a Corsair H70 Core at a very good ~ 21euro and 2 fans CoolerMaster Blade Master! Now I can see the motherboard









Here ar some photos:






I hope you like It!


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astwodah*
> 
> ya we checked the boot priorities and it still did not show up only one will


Curious .. have you updated your BIOS yet? This was fixed with 17.2b4 release from my experience. I did have similar issue.. and update corrected it for me.

*Also try using port0/1 for SATA and port2/3 for HDD.. you can see if the issue exists when you toggle AHCI and IDE as well in the 'Advanced' system menu.


----------



## snitchkilla11

I just upgraded to 17.5.. now my oc is unstable..can some one here with the 3770k with a stable 4.6+ please take some screenshots of bios with settings...I'm driving myself crazy. Rep will be rewarded. And a 20% off mohwf code.lol of u want it


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> I just upgraded to 17.5.. now my oc is unstable..can some one here with the 3770k with a stable 4.6+ please take some screenshots of bios with settings...I'm driving myself crazy. Rep will be rewarded. And a 20% off mohwf code.lol of u want it


it would be better if you would provide some more details regarding your setup..

*for 4.6ghz using my 3770k .. is run ~1.19v VTT and keep droop settings in the power options to at least 75% .. beyond that, vcore should be the only thing you need to worry about for CPU stability. Now if you RAM is causing the instabilities .. this is a different situation.

I would run some more stress tests and report on what type of errors/BSOD's or issues you are seeing that are stability related.


----------



## snitchkilla11

Snap!!!! I had vdroop on auto..could be the culprit


----------



## ride1226

4.4ghz on my 3570k @ 1.22 volts. 64°c after 30 minutes of prime95 blend test.







Seems stable so far. Loving this new water cooling build, will have pics soon. Was a TON of work though.


----------



## ericlee30

Finally finished my 24 pin connector. Tell me what you thank guys


----------



## Midgethulk

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericlee30*
> 
> Finally finished my 24 pin connector. Tell me what you thank guys






Looks very good!









CM 690 II is such a good case


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> Looks very good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM 690 II is such a good case


Thank you very much









I love this case so much







but im starting to put to much stuff in it lol its very hard to close the left side panel and i still have to sleeve the rest of th PSU. My wife told me that for my birthday that she would get me a new case







I'm thinking ether the half XM witch my wife has and I love the hell out of hers or the CM Storm Trooper. I want the Cosmos II really bad and she will get it for me but I don't like the fact that it only has 3 5.25 Drive bays and you cant get a side window for it and modding a window from what I have seen is very hard to do because it has 2 layers of panel for each door


----------



## Midgethulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericlee30*
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this case so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but im starting to put to much stuff in it lol its very hard to close the left side panel and i still have to sleeve the rest of th PSU. My wife told me that for my birthday that she would get me a new case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking ether the half XM witch my wife has and I love the hell out of hers or the CM Storm Trooper. I want the Cosmos II really bad and she will get it for me but I don't like the fact that it only has 3 5.25 Drive bays and you cant get a side window for it and modding a window from what I have seen is very hard to do because it has 2 layers of panel for each door


I just ordered myself a Corsair 500R. Plannnig on moving my Mpower build in there together with a new PSU and using the CM case for another build.


----------



## ericlee30

Hell yeah


----------



## jpinard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanraven*
> 
> I hope someone can help me. There is some setting in the bios that keeps sending my overclock down from the mild 4.5 GHz to 4.4, then 4.0, then 3.5 GHz. If I set the same thing up with the MSI Control Panel it will stay nearer to 4.5 GHz but still drop to 4.4 and 4.3. I'm used to the traditional Asus BIOS so this has frustrated my efforts to figure out what is forcing the lower clock speeds (this is while testing with Prime95 under full load). I cannot tell if it is temperature forcing the downclock or voltage. But temps have been fantastic well under 55C. This is with an i2700k.
> Thank you so much for your help. I'm sure it's just simple setting I have off, but I've spent 14 hours on this and still not figured which setting is doing this either BIOS only and MSI Control Center.


Hey guys. That question is from my Uncle and I only have 1 day left with him to try and get his board permanently overclocked. I live 300 miles away so it will be a long time before I can come back.

To reiterate:

# 1 - if using control center, settings are not auto-applied when booting up.
# 2 - if settings are done via bios, cannot get the system to keep the higher overclock (ex 4.7 GHz while stable and cool will downclock to 3.5 GHz after a bit even when under full load.


----------



## CL3P20

If your CPU is clocking down on load.. your hitting astronomical temps.. check your CPU cooler immediately. I dont think SB downclocks until like 100c ... anyone know for sure?


----------



## snitchkilla11

how come your not runnings the sp fans with your h100i?? are they that bad??


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> how come your not runnings the sp fans with your h100i?? are they that bad??


No the SP Fans that come with the100i Work great. I just wanted all the same fans in my rig to be the same. The only Problem I have with the SP 120s that came with the cooler is that they run at 2800RPM witch is not bad at all for great air flow but you can diffidently hear them I have a 1500 square foot house and were my rig is is in the back of the house and i can here the SP 120s from my front door when they run at 2800 RPM's I have the Bitfenix Recon Fan controller witch did help alot, when runing the fans at 1800 RPM's you almost cant here them and at 1600 RPMs you can't hear them at all. There is nothing wrong with them, They are very cool fans that work really really good. I just love the Bitfenix fan colors better


----------



## snitchkilla11

gotya..i just switched all my case fans to sp120s and af140s..quite expensive..but my case is a little cooler..and it looks great.i dont really hear them but then again i dont have the greatest hearing either


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> gotya..i just switched all my case fans to sp120s and af140s..quite expensive..but my case is a little cooler..and it looks great.i dont really hear them but then again i dont have the greatest hearing either


I would of so got the SP 120s If they would of had the LEDs in them, IDK I just like LED fans and the fact that bitfenix has a colored rim that is the same color as the fans i just fell in love with them.. I do over all like the sp120s better just wish they had the LEDS


----------



## snitchkilla11

ya i usto be into led fans..but now i just bought cold cathlode..and the sp have the colored band to match your rig..


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> ya i usto be into led fans..but now i just bought cold cathlode..and the sp have the colored band to match your rig..


Damn I bet your rig looks gorgeous







I might just buy the bitfenix LED strips and replace the bitfenix spectro Pros with the SP 120s. I do really like the sp120s more just because of how much air they push


----------



## jpinard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> If your CPU is clocking down on load.. your hitting astronomical temps.. check your CPU cooler immediately. I dont think SB downclocks until like 100c ... anyone know for sure?


No like I said the temps are cool. Real temp and core temp both show max temps of only 55C. There is some kind of auto modulation going on. I just can't find what bios setting is doing that. Another odd thing. I can't change the command rate of theme memory from 1T to 2T.

Corsair H100 water cooler, Corsair 1833 MHz memory, Corsair 1050 watt PSU, Intel 2700k, Rosewill Thor v2, MSI Nvidia 680


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpinard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> If your CPU is clocking down on load.. your hitting astronomical temps.. check your CPU cooler immediately. I dont think SB downclocks until like 100c ... anyone know for sure?
> 
> 
> 
> No like I said the temps are cool. Real temp and core temp both show max temps of only 55C. There is some kind of auto modulation going on. I just can't find what bios setting is doing that. Another odd thing. I can't change the command rate of theme memory from 1T to 2T.
> 
> Corsair H100 water cooler, Corsair 1833 MHz memory, Corsair 1050 watt PSU, Intel 2700k, Rosewill Thor v2, MSI Nvidia 680
Click to expand...

 Check your power settings in the BIOS, under your CPU section.. make sure 'speed protection' is disabled.. and enable the 'OCP' extender option as well. Sounds like your BIOS may be set to limit the current of the CPU.. not entirely sure.. but thats where I would look first.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> If your CPU is clocking down on load.. your hitting astronomical temps.. check your CPU cooler immediately. I dont think SB downclocks until like 100c ... anyone know for sure?


Close. SB TJmax is 98C. I believe it downclocks there.


----------



## jpinard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Check your power settings in the BIOS, under your CPU section.. make sure 'speed protection' is disabled.. and enable the 'OCP' extender option as well. Sounds like your BIOS may be set to limit the current of the CPU.. not entirely sure.. but thats where I would look first.


Finally figured it out! I had been forced to make overclock changes in the genie section because I could not make changes in the OC main screen. I had been hitting "enter" like for most settings to bring up the list of options/numbers. I didn't realize you just highlighted the CPU multi or voltage and then directly typed in whatever numbers you wanted (without hitting enter). Now we have a stable (constant) 4.85 GHz overclock at just 65C.
Do you think I should still enable ocp extender and disable speed protection?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpinard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Check your power settings in the BIOS, under your CPU section.. make sure 'speed protection' is disabled.. and enable the 'OCP' extender option as well. Sounds like your BIOS may be set to limit the current of the CPU.. not entirely sure.. but thats where I would look first.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally figured it out! I had been forced to make overclock changes in the genie section because I could not make changes in the OC main screen. I had been hitting "enter" like for most settings to bring up the list of options/numbers. I didn't realize you just highlighted the CPU multi or voltage and then directly typed in whatever numbers you wanted (without hitting enter). Now we have a stable (constant) 4.85 GHz overclock at just 65C.
> Do you think I should still enable ocp extender and disable speed protection?
Click to expand...

 If it aint broke..







.. I disable them for high clocks.. I have not tested the affects of using them though for daily use. If your stable.. I wouldnt mess with it.. unless your curious and have the time to stability test more.


----------



## TheDoctor46

Is/has anyone tried running "unmatched" memory sticks on this board. (i.e 4x4GB RAM, but from 2 individual kits).

I've got 2 2x4GB kits of Corsair vengeance LP RAM, and whilst they are the same spec (timing, voltage etc) I noticed today in the pack that one had a different version number to the other (one might have been 5.x, the other was 7.x).

Is this going to be a problem with them playing nice together?

Is it usually?

What can I do if they don't want to get along?


----------



## jpinard

Only if you're running a decent overclock with tight memory timings. You can use me test to see how we'll they work together.


----------



## SonDa5

Best I can do with my new Hyko Samsung 2x4GB kit from 12/29 batch is 2246MHZ with 1.55v.

I set my memory speed to 2200mhz with 9-10-10-24 1T with an increase my BCLk a little to get there. This is with my 3770k at [email protected] Vcore.

SuperPi 32m is 6:40 with these settings which matches my best time I had with my Gskill CL9 2400mhz kit that I had over clocked to 2666mhz CL 10-12-12-31 1T at 1.7v ddr voltage.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2618023

I think this kit will go alot faster but my MSI Z77 Mpower BIOS is limiting it in speed settings.









Best kit of ram for the money.

This ram helps get my 3dMark11 physics score over 13,000. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5249080


----------



## CL3P20

What about the Mpower is limiting your speed?


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> What about the Mpower is limiting your speed?


It's got to be the BIOS. Before the BIOS updates I couldnt' even run these sticks at stock speeds then MSI did a BIOS update and I could run the sticks up to 2133mhz no problem. I can push the 2166mhz settings if I bump up my BCLK to 2246mhz 9-10-10-24 T1 with only 1.53v on DRAM and IO voltage at 1.15V and system voltage at 1.3v.

I think the BIOS is limiting the max over clock of these sticks because of how easily these sticks can handle the speed I am running them at. My Gskill CL9 2400mhz kits could run 2666mhz with CL10 with 1.7v on DRAM and IO voltage at 1.25v which is alot more stress on the CPU and DRAM in terms of raw voltage thrashing. The Gskills could never match the speed that I am running the Sammys at with the low votlage of 1.53v on DRAM and only 1.15 IO voltage.

So this leads me to believe that the SAMMYs have alot more to give but are being limited by the BIOS since I have had BIOS problems before and also since the fact these SAMMY's are out performing my much more faster Gskills.


----------



## CL3P20

You will likely need ~1.19v for VTT to run +2400mhz. As well IB is sensitive to the VTT vs SAv ratio where it concerns RAM speed/latency.

ie - I would advise starting with 1.2v for VTT and SAv .. and tweaking from there. Often times, while adjusting my latency settings and memory speeds, I find stable settings by keeping VTT closer to SAv. Focusing on these two voltages in combination; is what allowed me to push past 2450mhz into the 2700mhz range with my Samsung kit.

**As well.. loosening your 3rd timing set [specifically tRWSR and tRWDRDD to 5 or 6] should lower throughput and allow for additional speed at the same primary timing set [ie - moving these should allow you to keep clocking without changing CL or tRCD]. Lastly.. if your pushing very high speeds on this mobo.. You may consider unlinking memory and trying to set separate RTL's for each CH.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> You will likely need ~1.19v for VTT to run +2400mhz. As well IB is sensitive to the VTT vs SAv ratio where it concerns RAM speed/latency.
> 
> ie - I would advise starting with 1.2v for VTT and SAv .. and tweaking from there. Often times, while adjusting my latency settings and memory speeds, I find stable settings by keeping VTT closer to SAv. Focusing on these two voltages in combination; is what allowed me to push past 2450mhz into the 2700mhz range with my Samsung kit.
> 
> **As well.. loosening your 3rd timing set [specifically tRWSR and tRWDRDD to 5 or 6] should lower throughput and allow for additional speed at the same primary timing set [ie - moving these should allow you to keep clocking without changing CL or tRCD]. Lastly.. if your pushing very high speeds on this mobo.. You may consider unlinking memory and trying to set separate RTL's for each CH.


Thanks. When I have time I will try this out.


----------



## ride1226

So I am sitting at 4.4ghz on my 3570k at 1.23v And I believe the max temp I saw was 65°c after a 30 minute prime95 run. I am a gamer, and saw a nice fps increase from my over clock, but am wondering where I will start to see diminishing returns. Should I push for 4.5-4.6 and raise the temps a bit, is it worth it? Or am I going to start seeing smaller and smaller performance benefits in exchange for much more heat and more stress on the chip?

I'm thinking the best performance bang at this point would just be a beefier graphics card.


----------



## Malphis

Any day now I should be getting my new build in the mail, including the MSI Z77 MPOWER and an Intel 3570k. I've done a tad bit of searching around and can't seem to find just what I'm looking for, so would someone please explain how to overclock this processor on the board? I'm looking to achieve 4.0Ghz stable. I've got an H60 Corsair water cooler coming and also the HAF X case, and I'm probably going for the push > pull method straight out of the back because from what I've been reading I'm able to mount the radiator/fan outside on the back for optimal performance on the cooler. If anyone has any other input as to this method then please let me hear it. I'm definitely open to suggestions since I've never done an overclock before and thought this would be a great place to ask since I'm getting this board in a few days. But like I was saying, would someone mind briefly explaining how to OC this chip from the bios? I would be very greatful.


----------



## Erik1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malphis*
> 
> Any day now I should be getting my new build in the mail, including the MSI Z77 MPOWER and an Intel 3570k. I've done a tad bit of searching around and can't seem to find just what I'm looking for, so would someone please explain how to overclock this processor on the board? I'm looking to achieve 4.0Ghz stable. I've got an H60 Corsair water cooler coming and also the HAF X case, and I'm probably going for the push > pull method straight out of the back because from what I've been reading I'm able to mount the radiator/fan outside on the back for optimal performance on the cooler. If anyone has any other input as to this method then please let me hear it. I'm definitely open to suggestions since I've never done an overclock before and thought this would be a great place to ask since I'm getting this board in a few days. But like I was saying, would someone mind briefly explaining how to OC this chip from the bios? I would be very greatful.


Just press the overclock genie button in the bios and you automatically get a 4,2 ghz overclock ;-)


----------



## snitchkilla11

99% of the time you can get 4.4 with just changing the ratio to 44


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik1974*
> 
> Just press the overclock genie button in the bios and you automatically get a 4,2 ghz overclock ;-)


this


----------



## ShadyGaby

Hello guys!

I have a problem, I overclock to 4.4Ghz and I used Prime95 to test the stability and 4.4GHz processor drops to 3.7Ghz. At 4.2GHz does not decrease!

I think the problem is power limit :-S

Any idea what the problem is?

I have photos with BIOS settings!







PS: I tested with OCCT and the same problem!

PS2: I tried Cinebench test and the CPU remains at 4.4GHz :-S


----------



## vaporizer

@ Shady. I am not an expert on overclocking, but it looks like you need to turn some stuff off and also manually set some of the settings. I remember not to far back in this thread someone else inquired about this issue. I have read the entire thread and it helped me OC up to 4.8. I leave it at 4.5 for daily use as that is enough for me with temps around 68 max @ 4.5. I feel like there is more room above 4.8, but this being my first IB, I want to enjoy it a little before I try to burn it up. GL.


----------



## ShadyGaby

Thanks for the information

I read about 50 pages and did not found anything to help me with my problem and I got bored! Who can help me all I want is maximum 4.5 (if it is possible) and 4.2-4.4 daily use?

PS: I disabled overspeed protection now, my bad ! But still drops to 3.7-3.8GHz from 4.4GHz


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

i do [email protected] llc%75 or [email protected] 3.20v all good


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> i do [email protected] llc%75 or [email protected] 3.20v all good


2.46 V and 3.20 V Holy Crap man!


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Desktop_2012_12_18_21_45_08_771.bmp 6075k .bmp file


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> Thanks for the information
> I read about 50 pages and did not found anything to help me with my problem and I got bored! Who can help me all I want is maximum 4.5 (if it is possible) and 4.2-4.4 daily use?
> PS: I disabled overspeed protection now, my bad ! But still drops to 3.7-3.8GHz from 4.4GHz


Your core limit settings on cores1,2,3,4 are at 44 you have to have at 45 PLUs lots of settings on auto from what I saw and some have to be tweaked off auto


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

hi what volts u useing


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

hi all i have some corsair dominator platinum 1866 i can run them @ 2133 9/10/10/24 /T1 1.55V but cant get stable @2400 any help:thumb:

z77 mpower
ivy 3570k
dominator platinum 1866
gtx 670
m4 raid 0
h100 cooler


----------



## primal92

@shady you need to up the short duration and long duration power limit to 250 and put intel c-state to c2

Stress test if it fails put vdroop to 12.5 percent and try again , keep upping the vdroop control until you find stability.

Hope that helps


----------



## snitchkilla11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> hi all i have some corsair dominator platinum 1866 i can run them @ 2133 9/10/10/24 /T1 1.55V but cant get stable @2400 any help:thumb:
> z77 mpower
> ivy 3570k
> dominator platinum 1866
> gtx 670
> m4 raid 0
> h100 cooler


i just sold my 1866 set cause i could only get 2000mhz out of them..so i said f it and just payed for some 2400mhz...no need to oc now!!!!!!!!hahahahahahah


----------



## Blatsz32

Hey ride1226, I have mine OC to 4.5 with a VCORE of 1.24 and temps are 65. I'm not sure about diminishing returns and such..I just wanted to let you know that the board can handle it and be stable. The amazing thing is that on my Sabertooth I had to hit 1.28-1.30 to get to 4.5 and my temps were super high.. breaching 70c. I can't believe how well this board handles overclocking.

Oh quick question..is keeping 100% LLC 24-7 safe or am I risking the longevity of my CPU? Personally I would think that raising the LLC opposed to raising the voltage to compensate for Vdroop would be safer. Thank you for any answers


----------



## ride1226

Thanks for the info. Now the only part I'm confused on is why when I set my voltage manually does my CPU not down clock to x16, but when voltage is set to auto it does. Any ideas?


----------



## johnnyw

Hmm, just got my z77 mpower & 3570k yesterday and am bit confused now. All stuff completely stock my cpu voltage is 1.216-1.224v during prime95 which does seem awfully high for stock? Also noticed that cpu seem turbo to 3.8GHz for all cores even at 4 thread stress, sholdnt it be 3.4GHz when 4 cores are utilized and 3.8 only for single core apps or is it normal behaviour with this mobo?


----------



## ride1226

That's normal behavior. The auto voltage setting is definitely high, that's why I set mine manually. You can save yourself 10+° by taking it off auto and setting voltage yourself.


----------



## johnnyw

Well taked a look to uefi and seems like this mobo has "enhanced turbo" enabled at default which makes it to have 3.8ghz all the time at load & also adds more voltage. Disabled it just to test how it affects and now cpu is running like its meant to be at stock, volts at load are 1.136v which sounds much more like it should be at stock.

Not that i care that much really as i intend to overclock manually anyway, but must say rather strange decision from MSI to have that setting mentioned above enabled at default. Basicly what they have done here is that CPU is running out of intel spec which basicly voids warranty of the cpu.


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Well taked a look to uefi and seems like this mobo has "enhanced turbo" enabled at default which makes it to have 3.8ghz all the time at load & also adds more voltage. Disabled it just to test how it affects and now cpu is running like its meant to be at stock, volts at load are 1.136v which sounds much more like it should be at stock.
> Not that i care that much really as i intend to overclock manually anyway, but must say rather strange decision from MSI to have that setting mentioned above enabled at default. Basicly what they have done here is that CPU is running out of intel spec which basicly voids warranty of the cpu.


What are your temps at stock? i have the betfinex Recon fan controller and i have a thermal probe right underneath the h100i block and its give me a reading of 32c, The msi mpower deg bug gives me a reading of 36/37c, and realtemp GT give me a reading of core 1 28-30c, core 2 33c, core 3 37c and core 4 at 38c. Are my temps high for being at stock at idle? I need help on witch one is giving me the right temp as well


----------



## Blatsz32

Eric, those temps at idle from Realtemp are correct, mine are pretty much the same, 22 at my lowest core and 36 my warmest. The On board sensor is telling you a less detailed (not all four cores) out put of the temps just the Highest. I wouldn't worry so much about idle temps. Its the load temps you need to worry about.


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> Eric, those temps at idle from Realtemp are correct, mine are pretty much the same, 22 at my lowest core and 36 my warmest. The On board sensor is telling you a less detailed (not all four cores) out put of the temps just the Highest. I wouldn't worry so much about idle temps. Its the load temps you need to worry about.


when i overclock to 4.4 i get temps around 60c at load but the thing im worried about the most is when I over clock to 4.6 I have to turn the vcore up to 1.4800 to get it to be stable. Blatsz32 is my vcore to high for a 4.6 oc? Am i doing something wrong? In the bios i turned off all turbo settings and did the vdroop at +100. is there something Im missing or not getting to get the vcore down to run at 4.6? it is stable at 4.6 with vcore set at 1.4800. My temps at 4.6 is around 80c


----------



## Blatsz32

yes thats a VERY high Vcore. have you turned your LLC to 100%
I switch between 4.5 and 4.4 core and i use 1.23 for 4.4 and 1.24 4.5...I've gone to 4.6 I if I remember correctlly i was only at 1.28v and stable in OCCT with temps at 65c max. I have a day off this Thursday, I'll stay up late tomorrow and do some overclocking and take pictures of what I'm getting and my BIOS settings.

Eric for the love of God, do not raise your Vcore to 1.46 for an extended time. I think I used 1.46 on my sabertooth to hit 4.7 or 4.8 and only benched. The temps scared the poop out of me. I do belive the TJMAX of Ivy is 80c. No?

Strange..you turned off enhanced turbo? I left most of my settigns alone. i even have my Cstates on as well as C1e


----------



## Blatsz32

k, not sure if the pictures will help. something screwy is happening now. My base clock in the BIOS it 1000 but in control center its 102...I set it to 1000 so it should be an even 4.4 oc even if it isn't I'm still stable at 1.23v..my memory on the other hand is causing me issues when I benched. If I can get the Base to read out correctly the bios settings is fine. 4.4 ratio, 1000 base, and 1.23 Core Voltage. raising it to 1.24 or 1.245 will make it a stable 4.5 and I do believe 4.6 overclock. don't quote me on the 4.6.

I have read in other threads that 4.5 is usually the safest overclock for a 3570k for 24-7 usage


----------



## ericlee30

Yes i have LLc at 100%. I was very scared when I got it to 1.4800 and I thought that was really high. I have read all threads and every body is getting 4.6 around were it should be I just can't for the life of me figure out what im doing wrong. When I first started oc on my IB i did have turbo on and still the same thing. I have tried everything I could think of I know Im missing something and I just can't figure it out. and Im out of ideas. I am in need of some help I just cant figure out why I have to push the vcore that high I really dont and it does scare the poop out of me. I do thank you so much Blatsz32 for your help and it is much appreciated


----------



## ShadyGaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primal92*
> 
> @shady you need to up the short duration and long duration power limit to 250 and put intel c-state to c2
> Stress test if it fails put vdroop to 12.5 percent and try again , keep upping the vdroop control until you find stability.
> Hope that helps


Thanks for the info!

I try short duration and long duration power limit to 200 first to see what happens (I do not want to damage) and if is stable I leave it 200 if is not stable i set 250!

I see you have a I7 2600k and know that it consumes more power!

PS: I want the CPU to downclock in idle!

I hope it works thanks again


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericlee30*
> 
> What are your temps at stock? i have the betfinex Recon fan controller and i have a thermal probe right underneath the h100i block and its give me a reading of 32c, The msi mpower deg bug gives me a reading of 36/37c, and realtemp GT give me a reading of core 1 28-30c, core 2 33c, core 3 37c and core 4 at 38c. Are my temps high for being at stock at idle? I need help on witch one is giving me the right temp as well


At idle cores are sitting beetween 26-30c and in typical load ( gaming etc ) im getting around 48-50c to each core. Realtemp will show you the correct temps, just make sure in settings tjmax is setted to 105c and not 98 which is SB tjmax.

OT: Any ideas why my signature dont seem to change/update?


----------



## johnnyw

Could someone point me to right direction with essential settings when starting to OC? I think my first goal could be to achieve some sort of 24/7 clocks around 4-4-4-5ghzwhile using offset voltages.

Been mostly using Asus boards lately so im bit lost with all these settings this MSI board has


----------



## primal92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> I try short duration and long power limit to 200 first to see what happens (I do not want to damage) and if is stable I leave it 200 if is not stable i set 250!
> I see you have a I7 2600k and it consumes more power!
> PS: I want the CPU to downclock in idle!
> I hope it works thanks again


Yeah the power limit won't really damage anything as long you are not running ridiculous volts.

Basically leaving everything auto disable PLL overvoltage and set it to a manual 1.7v (helps with temps). The intel c-state C2 allows the chip to downclock providing you leave the base clock and voltage on thier stock setting I.e. 3.3ghz and auto voltage.

The vdroop control acts a bit like offset voltage at load, so when I was finding instability at light or heavy loads i would up my vdroop from auto to 12.5 and so on this would increase my voltage at those load by like 2-3 steps. I'm running at 25% giving an average load of about 1.29 bit high but definitely stable. If I had vcore offset could get a lower voltage.

Stress test with all threads and a couple of threads I was finding stability at full load but then at lighter loads it was failing causing games to crash due to not recieiving enough voltage at lighter loads

Hope that helps

PS-I would definitely recommend using a voltmeter at the v checkpoints for accurate measurements of the vcore I found cpuz to be quite a bit off


----------



## ShadyGaby

Thanks for the clarification !

I am going step by step with power limit, until I find it stable and not down clock to 3.7!

I will tested in increments of 20W until I find it stable!

Now I'm at work, when I get home and have some time, I get to work in the evening or on weekend and raport back with the results


----------



## Blatsz32

@johnnyw, just so you don't get frustrated, this board does not use an +/- offset voltage method. I think i posted a couple ClickIIBios pictures on OC setting for 4.4 stable, maybe 2 pages back. Just remember not all chips are the same so you might get lucky or unlucky on your voltages.


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> 
> 
> @johnnyw, just so you don't get frustrated, this board does not use an +/- offset voltage method. I think i posted a couple ClickIIBios pictures on OC setting for 4.4 stable, maybe 2 pages back. Just remember not all chips are the same so you might get lucky or unlucky on your voltages.


Ok thx, need to check it out later. I know each cpu is different, just need to get basics sorted that i know those wont cause grief to me when starting to find some clocks and stability


----------



## Blatsz32

hope these help a little bit. I know the OCCT test isn't showing that I am running the test for a long time...I already know these voltages and settings are good cause I have played 2 hours of BF3...stable. I have OCCT running to show max temps and max voltage in cpu-z. Keep in mind though, these voltages shown are a little wonky. A few posts back someone mentioned the diffrence when using a multimeter so I'm curious to know what my true voltage is at full load.


----------



## Blatsz32

hope these help a little bit. I know the OCCT test isn't showing that I am running the test for a long time...I already know these voltages and settings are good cause I have played 2 hours of BF3...stable. I have OCCT running to show max temps and max voltage in cpu-z. Keep in mind though, these voltages shown are a little wonky. A few posts back someone mentioned the diffrence when using a multimeter so I'm curious to know what my true voltage is at full load.


----------



## Blatsz32

oh wow apoligies, triple post! not sure how that happened

http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php

MSI official forums


----------



## H-A-R-M

Good day

I have this board (z77 mpower) and the I5 3570k and the corsair dominator platinum 16gb 2400.

Any Suggestions on what I can safely overclock to?

I have OC Genie enabled, but I want a bit more out of my setup.

I am cooling with the Corsair H100

Thanks


----------



## johnnyw

Ok thx.

I bet it will be quite an adventure again and will get mad quite a few times till things start to get rolling, its always same thing tho when swithing from naufacturer to another, just needs some patience i guess and that hasnt ever been my strongest points









Most settings are so different than in asus/asrock P67/Z68/Z77 boards previously had and its quite strange that there aint offset oc possible with this board, i guess MSI have some reason to implement its this way.

Things im most worried are all the power related settings like vdroop control, vrm frequency, power limits and turbo related settings.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

my settings @4.5 1.246v i can get lower volts passes prime 95 but event viewer shows WHEA error make sure u run prime & event viewer look for WHEA errors

base freq 100
cpu ratio 45
internal pll over voltage enabled
eset diabled
enhanced turbo disabled
dram reference clock auto
dram freq 2133
xmp disabled
dram timing mode link 9/10/10/24/T1
mem fast boot enabled
hybrid digital power
cpu vdroop +75%
gpu vdroop auto
digital compensation auto
gpu & cpu ocp default
gpu & cpu core switcing auto
cpu vcore 1.246v if not stable try 1.26v
dram 1.5505v
all rest auto
all power save disabled


----------



## Blatsz32

agreed Johnnyw, I switched from an Asus board to this one and man was navigating the BIOS daunting. Now i'm comfortable with it. I did have a lot of questions and hesitations but once you get comfortable this board is amazing. If you wan to know what a lot of the features do open up ClickIIBios and mouse over the options. It will tell you on the right hand side a brief..and unfortunately on some of them a vague description on what it does


----------



## johnnyw

I think ill start to understand most of the things. How you guys have set long & short duration power limits etc, those are quite essential thing when you start to overclock these chips that it wont downclock.


----------



## Erik1974

So i just noticed that lowering dram voltage has a big effect on cpu temps. Lowering my dram voltage (overclocked and voltage was still at 1.65) to 1.6 gave me a 7 degrees lower temperature on the cpu.
Is it normal that the dram voltage effects the cpu temp so much?


----------



## nintari

Just now going through this thread, wow... a lot to read.

Anyone get their video cards updated with UEFI GOP fast boot compliant BIOS? Just did mine and was surprised it didn't shave much off of a stock / non fast boot UEFI boot. Right now I am sitting at 15 seconds from complete power off to Win 8 start Screen with fast boot enabled, without fast boot enabled I was at about 19 seconds.


----------



## GoforceReloaded

Hello,

I Have this Board / CPU / Ram since one week, everything works great except the "idle" mode







(I have the bios V17.5)

I have successfully overclock my 3770K @4.6Ghz with 1.2250V and everything else voltage to default. (I have not try a lower voltage)

*How to activate the downclock and low voltage when the system is in idle ?*

I have tried to activate C1E Support + Intel C-State (C2) and that's not working.

For now, i have desactivated all the C1E // Intel C-State.



If someone who have successfully activate the downclock/ low voltage when the system is in idle with an overclocking could help me please


----------



## ride1226

Having the same issue as the user above me.


----------



## Tyreman

Still modulating the clock, up and down as I did in many posts before
Works fine here.


----------



## primal92

You need to overclock the turbo by setting core limit in cpu features for each core not the ratio limit on the main oc page.

As I described before set short and long duration power limit to 250 and set voltage to auto and set your vdroop control to 12.5 and keep increasing this till you find stability. Make sure pll overvoltage is on in your case cause of the speed you are trying to achieve and put intel c state to c2 disable, disable c1e and overspeed protection

Hope that helps


----------



## primal92

Might not be able to prodce enough volts at auto and at that speed and you might be just stuck at having a constant speed and voltage but give it a shot


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primal92*
> 
> You need to overclock the turbo by setting core limit in cpu features for each core not the ratio limit on the main oc page.
> As I described before set short and long duration power limit to 250 and set voltage to auto and set your vdroop control to 12.5 and keep increasing this till you find stability. Make sure pll overvoltage is on in your case cause of the speed you are trying to achieve and put intel c state to c2 disable, disable c1e and overspeed protection
> Hope that helps


yes and your 1st sentence is very important


----------



## nintari

trying to mess around with mine tonight to get lower temps. (rig in sig) I have it at 4.5 1.2V and had everything set to auto with that and prime95 load I got about 85c after an hour, but now trying with PLL voltage set to 1.7 and overvoltage off, then slowly work down core voltage to see where I can get. Temps were high before but not OMG ITS GONNA DIE high. I have mine setup to be damned near silent and those temps IMHO are good but can be improved upon. right now peaking out at about 72c just making the above changes so looking good so far, I'm sure I'll hit 77-80c with my current config. If I could find the other two cheap LED fans I had I could go back to push pull and still keep it quiet.

Also tried disabling secure boot to see if I could get boot time down anymore with fast boot but no luck. wish this board booted as fast as the ASRock z77 board lol

Anyone else running the same memory as me on the Mpower? Curious to see where you ended up with o/cing the mem. I'll move on to that next once I get the CPU right where I want it.


----------



## Erik1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nintari*
> 
> Anyone else running the same memory as me on the Mpower? Curious to see where you ended up with o/cing the mem. I'll move on to that next once I get the CPU right where I want it.


I have the 1600 version of that memory and was only able to get to1866 with 11-11-11-30-2T, anything else got me errors in memtest, but i have seen people with Vengeance ram that were able to go a bit higher so jou might just get lucky.


----------



## johnnyw

So is it the only way with this board to get voltages to drop at idle to use AUTO setting for cpu voltage? I just started my first OC with it and even tho my cpu clocks are still modulating my voltage remains same all the time.

Few pics of uefi if someone would be so kind and take a look if there is something obvious that arent setted correctly.


----------



## Blatsz32

You need to change the "Overclock Genie function contro"l from button to in bios, then change "My OC Genie" to customize, then a "My OC Genie Option" will open up... Thats where you make all your changes. You all should not be overclocking in the Standard mode/oc.. it should be OC Genie II mode/ OC Overclock Settings.
: 

Also. If you watch the newegg video on this board or the NCIX one not sure...I think the rep mentions something about the voltages and how there are no true "offset" settings. After alot of tweaking in the bios I still have not found the setting that will lower my voltage at idle..my clocks yes, but not my voltage.

A few posts back i did post the link to the official MSI forums, I couldn't find a direct answer on the subject. I might email a rep and see if they can give me a straight answer. So far, after vigilantly reading this thread NO ONE has yet to find the correct settings for our chips to decrease volts during idle period. No, "auto" does not count as an answer because "auto" will not keep my 4.4-4.6 overclock stable. I am starting to think, that MSI did this for a reason. I think its in the a fore mentioned videos I just can't remember.

Anyway, I'll keep trying. and if I notice anything I'll let you all know. If anyone does find someting please give us a detailed tutorial and if possible f12 of your BIOS settings.

I was correct..there is no voltage decrease at idle..here is link off MSI Forums: http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=162536.0


----------



## johnnyw

Seems like its not possible to OC with this board(or any msi Z77 board on that matter) the way that voltage drops at idle if you oc manually, ive searched all morning & everywhere they say voltage only drops at idle only when you leave vcore to auto. Not really option atleast not for me as auto gives insane voltages.

About that OC genie, I Dont think it makes any difference really if you oc on that or standart mode. Its basicly same things you change anyway just in different location









But correct me if im wrong, i just cant see what difference that would make.


----------



## Blatsz32

it just a prefrence really. I personally would prefer to have the ability to have the offset. But as long as you aren't running a chip at insane voltages and aren't plagued by heat issues constant voltage won't hurt anything.

Not all chips are made the same..so even at auto voltage a 4.4 or a 4.5 overclock is possible. On my Sabertooth auto voltage went as high as 1.42..now thats insane.I was able to hit 4.8 ( for a few minutes) thats where having the ability to offset comes into play.

Eitherway I'm happy with this board. I'll take a 4.6 overclock at only 1.24 volts opposed to my Sabertooths 1.35. i gam emore often than I'm idle so...


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Seems like its not possible to OC with this board(or any msi Z77 board on that matter) the way that voltage drops at idle if you oc manually, ive searched all morning & everywhere they say voltage only drops at idle only when you leave vcore to auto. Not really option atleast not for me as auto gives insane voltages.
> About that OC genie, I Dont think it makes any difference really if you oc on that or standart mode. Its basicly same things you change anyway just in different location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But correct me if im wrong, i just cant see what difference that would make.


The board has no offset voltage provision in full sense of whats expected.

Its not an A*** style of doing it.

I have used several of A*** high end boards with offset use on each

The cpu voltage is fixed all the time on this 'board but can have its v droop altered

This board won't shorten the life of cpu if settings done properly with cpu heat sink, case air throughput done right

All these cpus have internal throttle down features anyway if to much heat is developed.


----------



## johnnyw

Im not really concerned about lacking offset or its affects to temp/cpu life.

I just think its bit silly that MSI have left out offset option as its great feature for overclock you use daily, it saves power and also runs cooler so for everyday use so it sounds like nobrainer, doesnt it









If anything would just want to hear some explanation why they have decided to implement it this way, MSI seems to be one and only manufacturer for that doesnt have offset oc option if you want to do so.

But seems like i wont be overlocking much anyway now as this chip seems to be quite a lemon. Needs around 1.24v even to be stable at 4.4GHz and temps are rather high allready so wont be getting much higher than that.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Im not really concerned about lacking offset or its affects to temp/cpu life.
> I just think its bit silly that MSI have left out offset option as its great feature for overclock you use daily, it saves power and also runs cooler so for everyday use so it sounds like nobrainer, doesnt it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anything would just want to hear some explanation why they have decided to implement it this way, MSI seems to be one and only manufacturer for that doesnt have offset oc option if you want to do so.
> But seems like i wont be overlocking much anyway now as this chip seems to be quite a lemon. Needs around 1.24v even to be stable at 4.4GHz and temps are rather high allready so wont be getting much higher than that.


Oh well they, msi never advertised as to having offset as you must know.
I read their motherboard manual before I bought the board knew that going in.
Its to bad you think you have a lemon but alas no cpu has a guarantee of overclock they are all different.
It depends on the settings as well quite a few in hybrid digital and cpu features


----------



## johnnyw

Well they dont advertise it, but so doesnt asus or asrock etc either as offset voltage is very basic function at intel boards these days. Honestly didnt even think this would lack it . But as i said its not big deal and not any kind of dealbreaker, just weird decision to leave it out imo.

CPU:s are always lottery if you dont get 2 hand one that is guaranteed to OC to some extent so cant complain on that, just unlucky nothing else and for daily use wont make much difference anyway if you run it with 200-300mhz lower.


----------



## dlanes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Im not really concerned about lacking offset or its affects to temp/cpu life.
> I just think its bit silly that MSI have left out offset option as its great feature for overclock you use daily, it saves power and also runs cooler so for everyday use so it sounds like nobrainer, doesnt it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anything would just want to hear some explanation why they have decided to implement it this way, MSI seems to be one and only manufacturer for that doesnt have offset oc option if you want to do so.
> But seems like i wont be overlocking much anyway now as this chip seems to be quite a lemon. Needs around 1.24v even to be stable at 4.4GHz and temps are rather high allready so wont be getting much higher than that.


I need to run 1.3v cpu core for my 3770k @ 4.5ghz, and I run water cooling. I believe they advertise 4.5ghz overclock under liquid cooling, not air. Also mine even gets hot running prime for 24hrs, under normal loads and games it almost never goes above 60, but under prime95 it can hit 70-80c on cores.


----------



## rossb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primal92*
> 
> You need to overclock the turbo by setting core limit in cpu features for each core not the ratio limit on the main oc page.


Is the only way to OC on this board through adjusting the turbo ratio? I did it by disabling turbo and enhanced turbo and just setting the cpu ratio to 45 and upping Vcore. It's stable and seems to work fine. Was this a mistake?


----------



## primal92

No its not a mistake but if you want your chip to downclock and downvoltage at idle then you need to do it by the turbo route. For those people who want stable 4.4-4.6 ghz on auto so your voltage scales down at idle you need to up the vdroop control from auto to 12.5 or above depending what you need stability wise. The vdroop will dictate your voltage when in auto mode so at 100% my chip was loading st 1.376 volts there abouts I have it at 25% giving me a load of 1.296 for my 4.4 and since vcore is set to auto It scales down when needed


----------



## johnnyw

Few pics of my MPower based comp. Sry about bad quality.





OT: Is it possible to rotate pics somehow?


----------



## ShadyGaby

Here is my overclock to 4.4GHz with power limit set to :
Short 160W
Long 140W

The temps are good











And here is the Cinebench Test


----------



## primal92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> Here is my overclock to 4.4GHz with power limit set to :
> Short 160W
> Long 140W
> The temps are good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the Cinebench Test


Thats good stuff mate but you could leave power limit at the maximum since the power draw of the cpu really depends on the voltage. So if you decide to increase you oc and increase your vcore your power limit will throttle your chip. I keep my limits at 250 so dont have to bother with it ever.


----------



## ShadyGaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primal92*
> 
> Thats good stuff mate but you could leave power limit at the maximum since the power draw of the cpu really depends on the voltage. So if you decide to increase you oc and increase your vcore your power limit will throttle your chip. I keep my limits at 250 so dont have to bother with it ever.


The vcore is on auto and vdroop to







works perfectly and voltage stays fixed at 1.280v in load!

It downclocks and downvolts in idle. I will try 4.6GHz, when I have time, maybe more (4.8-5GHz)

Thanks for your help!

PS: I tride 4.6GHz and got a BSOD I guess there needs to be worked on in some settings! I am pleased with the 4.4GHz overclock, I think I leave at this frequency, for the temperatures mostly


----------



## Loser777

I'm running a Z77IA-E53, which is very similar in BIOS and overall configuration to the Mpower and I've been getting this issue as well. I managed to get downclocking with C1E to work at some point by switching to Eco Mode and changing the CPU Multiplier there to my intended overclock.

I'm currently trying to figure out if it has something to do with the Long Duration Power Limit or Short Duration Power Limit. I think that if they are set to 200 and 250 respectively no downclocking occurs but it may work with 77 and 96.


----------



## armartins

Guys please I need help ASAP! I have bought a Mpower+3570K combo at the marketplace and now after countless hours cleaning my loop, building it, etc. It just doesn't power on! My PSU is working, I've used it to fill the loop and it was used in my old build (disassembled a couple of days ago). Have already switched my 2666Mhz kit for some 2133 sniper that were on the old build. I really don't want to tear this apart look how much stuff I got inside this little 690. What happens is:

- I turn the PSU on the Power button lights on but nothing happens;
- Already tested one stick only of RAM that is 100% working;
- I have a 2600K from my prior build, if needed I may change it but wan't to try everything possible before;
- It was a real PITA to fit those cards;
- Please, any thoughts?


----------



## snitchkilla11

did you try the onboard power button..


----------



## ShadyGaby

What error code shows in debug LED?


----------



## primal92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loser777*
> 
> I'm running a Z77IA-E53, which is very similar in BIOS and overall configuration to the Mpower and I've been getting this issue as well. I managed to get downclocking with C1E to work at some point by switching to Eco Mode and changing the CPU Multiplier there to my intended overclock.
> I'm currently trying to figure out if it has something to do with the Long Duration Power Limit or Short Duration Power Limit. I think that if they are set to 200 and 250 respectively no downclocking occurs but it may work with 77 and 96.


I would disable C1E and use intel C-state it's meant to have better power management
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> The vcore is on auto and vdroop to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> works perfectly and voltage stays fixed at 1.280v in load!
> It downclocks and downvolts in idle. I will try 4.6GHz, when I have time, maybe more (4.8-5GHz)
> Thanks for your help!
> PS: I tride 4.6GHz and got a BSOD I guess there needs to be worked on in some settings! I am pleased with the 4.4GHz overclock, I think I leave at this frequency, for the temperatures mostly


I would try upping those power limits to 200 and change vdroop control from auto to about 50 to 75% and enable PLL overvoltage, see how it goes


----------



## Lutfij

@ armartins - are you sure, the GPU's aftermarket coolers copper exposed ends aren't touching the drive cage and causing a short?


----------



## johnnyw

Hmm anyone else had problem that uefi setting changes are not always saved at first time? Dunno what settings it affects but for me happened twice yesterday. Had to save it twice to get it stick when tried to change boot order beetween my HDD & SSD as i have win7 installed to hdd for benchmarking and win8 to ssd.


----------



## snitchkilla11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armartins*
> 
> Guys please I need help ASAP! I have bought a Mpower+3570K combo at the marketplace and now after countless hours cleaning my loop, building it, etc. It just doesn't power on! My PSU is working, I've used it to fill the loop and it was used in my old build (disassembled a couple of days ago). Have already switched my 2666Mhz kit for some 2133 sniper that were on the old build. I really don't want to tear this apart look how much stuff I got inside this little 690. What happens is:
> - I turn the PSU on the Power button lights on but nothing happens;
> - Already tested one stick only of RAM that is 100% working;
> - I have a 2600K from my prior build, if needed I may change it but wan't to try everything possible before;
> - It was a real PITA to fit those cards;
> - Please, any thoughts?


if i were you my next purchase would be a full size cause.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *armartins*
> 
> Guys please I need help ASAP! I have bought a Mpower+3570K combo at the marketplace and now after countless hours cleaning my loop, building it, etc. It just doesn't power on! My PSU is working, I've used it to fill the loop and it was used in my old build (disassembled a couple of days ago). Have already switched my 2666Mhz kit for some 2133 sniper that were on the old build. I really don't want to tear this apart look how much stuff I got inside this little 690. What happens is:
> - I turn the PSU on the Power button lights on but nothing happens;
> - Already tested one stick only of RAM that is 100% working;
> - I have a 2600K from my prior build, if needed I may change it but wan't to try everything possible before;
> - It was a real PITA to fit those cards;
> - Please, any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i were you my next purchase would be a full size cause.
Click to expand...

LOL on the new case comment...but yeah!

First off, did it ever power up before the recent work? If not, it's always good to start simple and then add stuff later. Have you tried both power buttons? Case and Onboard?

If so and still no go, then you will probably have to simplfy the situation by taking something off of the MB. Maybe mem, or drives, or GPU(s).

Check all wiring of course first, but I expect you have already done that multiple times by now!


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armartins*
> 
> Guys please I need help ASAP! I have bought a Mpower+3570K combo at the marketplace and now after countless hours cleaning my loop, building it, etc. It just doesn't power on! My PSU is working, I've used it to fill the loop and it was used in my old build (disassembled a couple of days ago). Have already switched my 2666Mhz kit for some 2133 sniper that were on the old build. I really don't want to tear this apart look how much stuff I got inside this little 690. What happens is:
> - I turn the PSU on the Power button lights on but nothing happens;
> - Already tested one stick only of RAM that is 100% working;
> - I have a 2600K from my prior build, if needed I may change it but wan't to try everything possible before;
> - It was a real PITA to fit those cards;
> - Please, any thoughts?


as before comments check ALL wiring

JPWR2 ATX 8 pin is connected often forgot on many boards?

make sure the extra wiring for video is hooked up from ps to right hand side of motherboard as its mounted JPWR3 ATX 6 pin?

don't know for sure if you need it JPWR3 but 2 video cards in use

check connection adaptors JFP1 and JFP2 black adaptors wiring configuration are proper

no motherboard stand offs underneath aiding on shorting of mb areas


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Hmm anyone else had problem that uefi setting changes are not always saved at first time? Dunno what settings it affects but for me happened twice yesterday. Had to save it twice to get it stick when tried to change boot order beetween my HDD & SSD as i have win7 installed to hdd for benchmarking and win8 to ssd.


Try a full CMOS / Bios reset

Power plug out , cmos mb short terminals for 20 secondsand move case buttons to discharge, additional battery out for a while.

Try again

still no good?.............. check battery for proper charge or just replace battery with new one


----------



## nintari

so again, has anyone messed with win 8 and fastboot on this board? Curious to see what others results were. The ASRock boards and Asus boards boot in about 5-8 seconds from cold boot, mine is at about 15...and I have RAID 0 480GB SSDs. Not sure if the vid card, BIOS, RAID or what is preventing this from flying or if it is just the way this board is.

getting ready to go up to 17.5 BIOS from 17.3 to see if it helps at all since 17.5 said improved GOP detection compatibility.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nintari*
> 
> so again, has anyone messed with win 8 and fastboot on this board? Curious to see what others results were. The ASRock boards and Asus boards boot in about 5-8 seconds from cold boot, mine is at about 15...and I have RAID 0 480GB SSDs. Not sure if the vid card, BIOS, RAID or what is preventing this from flying or if it is just the way this board is.
> getting ready to go up to 17.5 BIOS from 17.3 to see if it helps at all since 17.5 said improved GOP detection compatibility.


Try 17.5 ....its a good bios in any case more updates

Remember full cmos/bios reset and its up to Y how Y update

I use the forum flash tool(msi users forum) not M flash


----------



## snitchkilla11

and try flicking the bios switch....just a last ditch effort!


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Try a full CMOS / Bios reset
> Power plug out , cmos mb short terminals for 20 secondsand move case buttons to discharge, additional battery out for a while.
> Try again
> still no good?.............. check battery for proper charge or just replace battery with new one


I dont think its battery as allready dialed out that its only boot order that needs to be saved twice in some reason, all other changes are saving normally. Very strange.


----------



## Loser777

Has anyone gotten any definitively working power-saving settings that allow ramping down of clocks during idle? The simply setting your max turbo to your overclocked speeds seems to be a roundabout way of doing things.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> I dont think its battery as allready dialed out that its only boot order that needs to be saved twice in some reason, all other changes are saving normally. Very strange.


Or the a full proper cmos reset


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loser777*
> 
> Has anyone gotten any definitively working power-saving settings that allow ramping down of clocks during idle? The simply setting your max turbo to your overclocked speeds seems to be a roundabout way of doing things.


Mine works fine


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nintari*
> 
> so again, has anyone messed with win 8 and fastboot on this board? Curious to see what others results were. The ASRock boards and Asus boards boot in about 5-8 seconds from cold boot, mine is at about 15...and I have RAID 0 480GB SSDs. Not sure if the vid card, BIOS, RAID or what is preventing this from flying or if it is just the way this board is.
> getting ready to go up to 17.5 BIOS from 17.3 to see if it helps at all since 17.5 said improved GOP detection compatibility.


Had an Asus Z77 pro and it didn't boot that quick
Use MSI now


----------



## nintari

yeah 17.5 didn't do much really... although my o/c isn't messed up so I have that.... ahh well guess I'll go back in and disable fast boot so I can mess with voltages to get lower temps.

Good news is I have something else to distract me for a bit, my win 8 tablet came in! Acer iconia w700... all I can say is wow. very peppy little bastard, was playing borderlands on it for a bit last night, yes it can run crysis lol. Granted it is just an Intel HD4000 so you have to turn settings down pretty far. Boots up in less than 5 seconds!


----------



## Coolbits

http://www.imagebam.com/image/d8a5a0227407367

I have an annoying issue with MPower....can't enter in the BIOS....must try 4/5 times and pray and sometimes goes but usually system freeze.


----------



## KEL888

Did anyone here have issues with the LAN port going bad. My boards LAN port is dead after the second day i got it. Or i would say dead but in windows my card only sends packets but does not receive them. When i remove the network cable from the port the green light on the back stay on. And i only get an appipa address. If i put in static ip it does not matter. I reinstalled the drivers disabled the card tried every thing can't get the card going again.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEL888*
> 
> Did anyone here have issues with the LAN port going bad. My boards LAN port is dead after the second day i got it. Or i would say dead but in windows my card only sends packets but does not receive them. When i remove the network cable from the port the green light on the back stay on. And i only get an appipa address. If i put in static ip it does not matter. I reinstalled the drivers disabled the card tried every thing can't get the card going again.


First time I have heard of that problem on here. Bummer. You probably need to RMA that board....


----------



## Malphis

Since I'm to lazy to crack open a manual right now would anyone like to tell me which driver on the CD controls fans and such? Thanks in advance.


----------



## snitchkilla11

I believe the fan control is in control center or click bios.. I would install both anyway


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolbits*
> 
> http://www.imagebam.com/image/d8a5a0227407367
> I have an annoying issue with MPower....can't enter in the BIOS....must try 4/5 times and pray and sometimes goes but usually system freeze.


Same my splash screen is so fast and my monitor is so slow I usually use the gobios button. Why don't you use the gobios?


----------



## nintari

another bit of advice, don't hit DEL too many times to get to the BIOS you'll just keep rebooting your PC lol (I did that too many times)


----------



## Xylene

Any of you guys have audio static issues from the rear ports when the front panel audio is connected?


----------



## ride1226

I pretty much only use my front panel (I game with headset) and have no static issues. Could it be the cases front ports actually causing the issues?


----------



## Xylene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> I pretty much only use my front panel (I game with headset) and have no static issues. Could it be the cases front ports actually causing the issues?


Could be, but I use the rear ports for my 5.1 system and front just for headphones. I read another report of it and someone said to wrap the cable in metal tape and then rubber tape. I am using the same case as my last board and it did not have the issue, but the cable was run differently in the case before because of a completely whacked out placement for the connector on the last board.


----------



## Coolbits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Same my splash screen is so fast and my monitor is so slow I usually use the gobios button. Why don't you use the gobios?


I use gobios button but nothing change, entering BIOS system freeze.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolbits*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Same my splash screen is so fast and my monitor is so slow I usually use the gobios button. Why don't you use the gobios?
> 
> 
> 
> I use gobios button but nothing change, entering BIOS system freeze.
Click to expand...

Does this happen for both your "A" & "B" BIOSs? If one works and the other does not, then maybe you need to reflash the bad one. Also try to get it back to default first. Not sure which "F" key, but manual will tell you if someone on here does not first.


----------



## KEL888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> First time I have heard of that problem on here. Bummer. You probably need to RMA that board....


Yeah i am gonna RMA the board i am just so pissed it happed.


----------



## KEL888

When i unplug the cable from my LAN port the green en yellow light stay on. I can ping my loop back address and i can ping my own ip but nothing else on my network. Does anyone have other advice how i can resolve this issue with out RMA. I did put back my old z77a GD65 board and my LAN is working fine again.


----------



## snitchkilla11

are all your chipset drivers up to date? and try and uninstall all your old drivers from the gd65..thats most likely the problem


----------



## KEL888

yes all the drivers are up to date and i updated the bios. I did that even before i installed the new board. I uninstalled all the old drivers even the utils that cames with the GD65. I even did a clean install of windows to test but can't fix the issue.


----------



## nintari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEL888*
> 
> yes all the drivers are up to date and i updated the bios. I did that even before i installed the new board. I uninstalled all the old drivers even the utils that cames with the GD65. I even did a clean install of windows to test but can't fix the issue.


check to make absolute sure (if you can) that your memory timings are correct, my Dominator platinum's kept pitching a fit and locking everything up until I did this. Also anytime I had a bad o/c the BIOS would hang as well.... the only way I could get rid of it and reset to defaults was to boot with the O/C Genie button pushed, then turn off and un-press the O/C Genie button.


----------



## KEL888

Weird but ok. Well since i got the board i haven't done any extreme OC with it. I just used the OC Genie. So from what i could see is the timings are what they should be with the XMP setting enabled.
I just saw the memory are slightly more overclocked then to my old board. When i check CPUZ on the old board they ran on (800) . But with the new board they run on (804). Even on everthing stock the OC Genie disabled the issue is still there.


----------



## Erik1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEL888*
> 
> Weird but ok. Well since i got the board i haven't done any extreme OC with it. I just used the OC Genie. So from what i could see is the timings are what they should be with the XMP setting enabled.
> I just saw the memory are slightly more overclocked then to my old board. When i check CPUZ on the old board they ran on (800) . But with the new board they run on (804). Even on everthing stock the OC Genie disabled the issue is still there.


This is because the standard Bclk for this board is 100.5. You need to put in 100.00 manually for your memory to run at stock speed.


----------



## KEL888

Ok but would this fix my lan issue?


----------



## Erik1974

You can always try, other people mentioned memory being responsible for other problems, so really no harm in trying, it is just a few clicks ;-)


----------



## Coolbits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Does this happen for both your "A" & "B" BIOSs? If one works and the other does not, then maybe you need to reflash the bad one. Also try to get it back to default first. Not sure which "F" key, but manual will tell you if someone on here does not first.


unfortunately happen with both BIOSs, I tried to reflash ( with and without ME ) without solve this issue....seem to happen more often with gobios or when push del repeatedly


----------



## madweazl

Picked up a 3570k, this motherboard, and 2x4gb Corsair Dominator Platinum and I'm having some issues. Status LEDs indicate "55" if I use one or both memory modules in channel one. It seems to work fine in channel 2 with one or both sticks. Updated the BIOS to 17.5 but that hasnt helped. I'm not able to POST so I can change any of the timings which seems to be cause for problems for some members. Appreciate any ideas you.

System specs:

Z77 MPower
Intel 3570k with Hyper 212 Evo (35c idle temp as reported in BIOS)
2x4gb Corsair Dominator Platinum
2 x Radeon 6950s (6970 BIOS)
Adata S599 SSD
Antec 850w Gold PSU


----------



## johnnyw

Well played with board now around week and im quite happy with it at overall, tho i still think vcore offset option would be nice addition









Just shame that got quite unlucky with my CPU, this really is quite poor chip. 4.4GHz was 12h prime custom blend stable with 1.275v at bios ( 1.250v idle & 1.244 load ) but had to increase voltage to 1.3v in bios ( 1.288v idle & 1.280v load at windows ) to stop random WHEA errors. My initial goal was to get 4.5GHz for daily use but i think just have to settle with these now as temps are allready pretty high.


----------



## KEL888

I tried the board again with other ram cpu and GPU everything stock with clean Win installed but still no lan working,


----------



## Erik1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEL888*
> 
> I tried the board again with other ram cpu and GPU everything stock with clean Win installed but still no lan working,


Well looks like it must be broken , no other option than to rma the board it seems.


----------



## KEL888

Yes i am going to RMA it tomorrow.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Well played with board now around week and im quite happy with it at overall, tho i still think vcore offset option would be nice addition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just shame that got quite unlucky with my CPU, this really is quite poor chip. 4.4GHz was 12h prime custom blend stable with 1.275v at bios ( 1.250v idle & 1.244 load ) but had to increase voltage to 1.3v in bios ( 1.288v idle & 1.280v load at windows ) to stop random WHEA errors. My initial goal was to get 4.5GHz for daily use but i think just have to settle with these now as temps are allready pretty high.


whats your settings in hybrid digital power and long, short duration power etc.


----------



## Midgethulk

Just put this board in my new 500R case together with a new PSU and my old GTX460 for Physx.

It's an awesome board!


----------



## madweazl

Well, I got to the root of the issues I was having with memory not working in channel 1. Turns out, there was a bent pin on the motherboard (2 actually but one was very slight and wouldnt have been a factor). I've built a lot of computers over the last 10 years and I've never bent a pin on anything, I'm almost positive this happened before I received the motherboard. I cant tell you exactly what that pin does but if it isnt making contact with the processor, the two memory banks closest to the processor wont work.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Well, I got to the root of the issues I was having with memory not working in channel 1. Turns out, there was a bent pin on the motherboard (2 actually but one was very slight and wouldnt have been a factor). I've built a lot of computers over the last 10 years and I've never bent a pin on anything, I'm almost positive this happened before I received the motherboard. I cant tell you exactly what that pin does but if it isnt making contact with the processor, the two memory banks closest to the processor wont work.


+1 Very Good you found the problem!!
Yes Asus has a few of these as well seems this series ivy in various brands can have trouble with mb pins+- even if you think you've been careful.


----------



## snitchkilla11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEL888*
> 
> Ok but would this fix my lan issue?


really when you upgrade a board or cpu..you should do a fresh install of your os..that will eliminate any problems ..well unless its a hardware issue..but if it still dont work. do another install of the os.i had to install 3 times before but if that still dont work.time to rma


----------



## primal92

Came across some weird behaviour with the board. When I updated my bios to the latest beta I noticed my BCLK was at ~100.52 mhz. I decided to change it in the bios to 9999 to give me ~100 mhz give or take 0.01, I thought maybe the higher BCLK was causing my games to occasionally crash to the desktop. This resulted in my max frequency dropping from 4422 mhz to 4400 exactly which effectively changed my load vcore from 1.296 to 1.285 ?? I have my vcore at auto and using vdroop offset to control load vcore.

Strange how 22mhz affected the load auto vcore by 0.01v did a quick stability test with ibt and it passed so not really complaining.

NB: voltages were taken at the v-check points


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primal92*
> 
> Came across some weird behaviour with the board. When I updated my bios to the latest beta I noticed my BCLK was at ~100.52 mhz. I decided to change it in the bios to 9999 to give me ~100 mhz give or take 0.01, I thought maybe the higher BCLK was causing my games to occasionally crash to the desktop. This resulted in my max frequency dropping from 4422 mhz to 4400 exactly which effectively changed my load vcore from 1.296 to 1.285 ?? I have my vcore at auto and using vdroop offset to control load vcore.
> 
> Strange how 22mhz affected the load auto vcore by 0.01v did a quick stability test with ibt and it passed so not really complaining.
> 
> NB: voltages were taken at the v-check points


*noted - this issue has been previously reported - @ stock boot - bclk will default up to ~100.5mhz

You must set 100.00 in BIOS to get true 100mhz bclk


----------



## iberogue

Hello all, for Xmas I built my son a new gaming rig, I purchased all the items and assembled it... Pre-loaded the OS to the SSD and all the software & games to the HD .. tested and ran the system for 48hrs.. which including of course me getting to play the latest games.

Its a reasonable build $1365.00

MSI Mpower big bang Mobo
i5-3570k - 1 click OC to 4.2
AVEXIR Yellow LED DDR3 1600 16GB Kit (4 x 4GB)
Gforce gtx 650... has birthday coming up.. will replace with matching gtx 680 then








water cooler H80
750 W PSU Modular
All the regular build stuff.

I wanted to build this with him so, I repackaged all items back to there boxes.

Xmas day while I was out side, he began assembly with out me.. You guessed it, he bent a pin ( just 1 pin ) I didn't know this yet ..!! after assembly was complete we booted it up and immediately got error 55. Only Dram banks 3 & 4 were usable... after a few minutes researching the error we disassembled the water cooler and removed the CPU and found 1 bent pin.

I fixed the pin, cleared Cmos... booted the machine and all dram banks work - Except now it shows it as16 Gig of DDR 1333 instead of DDR 1600..! I haven't tried to change timing or anything yet.
Everything seems fine.. fast boot, fast loading times and games play with out hiccups.

My question is, what do I do next ? did we mess up something ? although it seems fine now I'm worried that something might show up later down the road..!


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> whats your settings in hybrid digital power and long, short duration power etc.


All power savings are disabled as those wont make any difference with manual voltage applied anyway.


----------



## KEL888

Has anyone here try runnig a card like a sound card in the buttom PCIE slot while like running SLI. I tried it on my GD65 but it disables my SLI becaue of the bandwith that gets split between the PCIE slots.


----------



## snitchkilla11

Osntthere a setting in the bios for PCI lanes


----------



## Midgethulk

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iberogue*
> 
> Hello all, for Xmas I built my son a new gaming rig, I purchased all the items and assembled it... Pre-loaded the OS to the SSD and all the software & games to the HD .. tested and ran the system for 48hrs.. which including of course me getting to play the latest games.
> Its a reasonable build $1365.00
> MSI Mpower big bang Mobo
> i5-3570k - 1 click OC to 4.2
> AVEXIR Yellow LED DDR3 1600 16GB Kit (4 x 4GB)
> Gforce gtx 650... has birthday coming up.. will replace with matching gtx 680 then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> water cooler H80
> 750 W PSU Modular
> All the regular build stuff.
> I wanted to build this with him so, I repackaged all items back to there boxes.
> Xmas day while I was out side, he began assembly with out me.. You guessed it, he bent a pin ( just 1 pin ) I didn't know this yet ..!! after assembly was complete we booted it up and immediately got error 55. Only Dram banks 3 & 4 were usable... after a few minutes researching the error we disassembled the water cooler and removed the CPU and found 1 bent pin.
> I fixed the pin, cleared Cmos... booted the machine and all dram banks work - Except now it shows it as16 Gig of DDR 1333 instead of DDR 1600..! I haven't tried to change timing or anything yet.
> Everything seems fine.. fast boot, fast loading times and games play with out hiccups.
> My question is, what do I do next ? did we mess up something ? although it seems fine now I'm worried that something might show up later down the road..!






Run Prime 95 for 24h maybe 48 and see if you get any errors during that time. If you don't then the system is stable.


----------



## snitchkilla11

2 days of prime 95!!!!! An hour or two is fine


----------



## snitchkilla11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iberogue*
> 
> Hello all, for Xmas I built my son a new gaming rig, I purchased all the items and assembled it... Pre-loaded the OS to the SSD and all the software & games to the HD .. tested and ran the system for 48hrs.. which including of course me getting to play the latest games.
> Its a reasonable build $1365.00
> MSI Mpower big bang Mobo
> i5-3570k - 1 click OC to 4.2
> AVEXIR Yellow LED DDR3 1600 16GB Kit (4 x 4GB)
> Gforce gtx 650... has birthday coming up.. will replace with matching gtx 680 then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> water cooler H80
> 750 W PSU Modular
> All the regular build stuff.
> I wanted to build this with him so, I repackaged all items back to there boxes.
> Xmas day while I was out side, he began assembly with out me.. You guessed it, he bent a pin ( just 1 pin ) I didn't know this yet ..!! after assembly was complete we booted it up and immediately got error 55. Only Dram banks 3 & 4 were usable... after a few minutes researching the error we disassembled the water cooler and removed the CPU and found 1 bent pin.
> I fixed the pin, cleared Cmos... booted the machine and all dram banks work - Except now it shows it as16 Gig of DDR 1333 instead of DDR 1600..! I haven't tried to change timing or anything yet.
> Everything seems fine.. fast boot, fast loading times and games play with out hiccups.
> My question is, what do I do next ? did we mess up something ? although it seems fine now I'm worried that something might show up later down the road..!


.
If u wana run rated speeds of your ram. Run them in x.m.p


----------



## Midgethulk

I like to be sure haha


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> Run Prime 95 for 24h maybe 48 and see if you get any errors during that time. If you don't then the system is stable.


and make sure no whea error for processor if there is its not stable


----------



## Tyreman




----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midgethulk*
> 
> Run Prime 95 for 24h maybe 48 and see if you get any errors during that time. If you don't then the system is stable.


Not completely true, stress test programs are only giving some picture about some sort of stability with ivy bridge cpu:s. but even if you do week with prime its still not necessarily stable.

Example I runned prime 27.7 custom blend with 90% of ram 12h without single error, even in event log there wasnt whea errors on that time. But then at normal gaming with BF3 resulted several WHEA errors during few hour session.Its quite tricky with these as pci-e controller is build in to cpu so basicly you need to have load at both cpu cores and gfx at same time to be sure about stability.


----------



## KEL888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> Osntthere a setting in the bios for PCI lanes


Where?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEL888*
> 
> Has anyone here try runnig a card like a sound card in the buttom PCIE slot while like running SLI. I tried it on my GD65 but it disables my SLI becaue of the bandwith that gets split between the PCIE slots.


.

The Z77 does not support 3x SLI. To answer your Q though... you can still use the bottom pci-e with 2x GPUs installed.


----------



## iberogue

Thanks for the info, PRIM for a few hrs and look for whea errors..!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KEL888*
> 
> Has anyone here try runnig a card like a sound card in the buttom PCIE slot while like running SLI. I tried it on my GD65 but it disables my SLI becaue of the bandwith that gets split between the PCIE slots.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *The Z77 does not support SLI*. To answer your Q though... you can still use the bottom pci-e with 2x GPUs installed.
Click to expand...

Just wondering what this means as if it means what I think it says then I need to learn something new.

I thought Z77 boards do support SLI. I own one and I run SLI with two GPUs, as I did with my Z68.

When I had a MPower I ran it SLI 8x/8x. And I ran it with a soundcard in the top PCIe slot (closest to CPU).

So I do not think you are saying that they can't, but are instead saying something else and I just did not understand it.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iberogue*
> 
> Thanks for the info, PRIM for a few hrs and look for whea errors..!


Some like to run prime for 12hrs or more and that is a requirement for the Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge stable clubs, but even with what that does prove it does not mean your system is stable with everything as it tests in a limited way.

So, prime for a few hours, then a few IBT runs, and then a run or two of Cinebench - to get a varity of shorter system test loads - and then, most importantly, run what you actually run for awhile and see if it works or not.

If it does, then you are good, If not, adjust system to be more stable.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Some like to run prime for 12hrs or more and that is a requirement for the Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge stable clubs, but even with what that does prove it does not mean your system is stable with everything as it tests in a limited way.
> So, prime for a few hours, then a few IBT runs, and then a run or two of Cinebench - to get a varity of shorter system test loads - and then, most importantly, run what you actually run for awhile and see if it works or not.
> If it does, then you are good, If not, adjust system to be more stable.


The new version of prime runs trifle warmer as its using full instruction set

The version in my signal. 27.7 build 2

I believe it completes quicker than previous but haven't measured it out yet.


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> The new version of prime runs trifle warmer as its using full instruction set
> The version in my signal. 27.7 build 2
> I believe it completes quicker than previous but haven't measured it out yet.


Nah it wont complete any quicker than earlier versions as at default time run for each fft size is still set to 15min just like it was with older versions. You still need to run it at minimum around 3 hours to make full loop of all fft sizes.

But ye 27.7 version does heat cpu a lot more than older version as it support AVX library ( same stuff basicly as ibt/linx ) and older versions didint.


----------



## WaitWhat

This mobo is arriving at mine tomorrow, to go in my new NZXT 820


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KEL888*
> 
> Has anyone here try runnig a card like a sound card in the buttom PCIE slot while like running SLI. I tried it on my GD65 but it disables my SLI becaue of the bandwith that gets split between the PCIE slots.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *The Z77 does not support SLI*. To answer your Q though... you can still use the bottom pci-e with 2x GPUs installed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wondering what this means as if it means what I think it says then I need to learn something new.
> 
> I thought Z77 boards do support SLI. I own one and I run SLI with two GPUs, as I did with my Z68.
> 
> When I had a MPower I ran it SLI 8x/8x. And I ran it with a soundcard in the top PCIe slot (closest to CPU).
> 
> So I do not think you are saying that they can't, but are instead saying something else and I just did not understand it.
Click to expand...

 my mistake.. keep getting mixed up with my own information.

SLI = yes.. at 8x 8x .. but not 3x way.. as 4x PCI-E speed is not supported with NV SLI.. is with Xfire though.. so 3x Xfire would work. I do not think a dual GPU card would work in Slot #1 with a 2nd GPU [for Phyx] in slot2 .. as this would reduce slot1 to 8x..

**Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Tyreman

Newer control center available for dl'd at msi 2.5.045


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Some like to run prime for 12hrs or more and that is a requirement for the Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge stable clubs, but even with what that does prove it does not mean your system is stable with everything as it tests in a limited way.
> So, prime for a few hours, then a few IBT runs, and then a run or two of Cinebench - to get a varity of shorter system test loads - and then, most importantly, run what you actually run for awhile and see if it works or not.
> If it does, then you are good, If not, adjust system to be more stable.
> 
> 
> 
> The new version of prime runs trifle warmer as its using full instruction set
> 
> The version in my signal. 27.7 build 2
> 
> I believe it completes quicker than previous but haven't measured it out yet.
Click to expand...

It uses the AVX instruction set from W7 SP1.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KEL888*
> 
> Has anyone here try runnig a card like a sound card in the buttom PCIE slot while like running SLI. I tried it on my GD65 but it disables my SLI becaue of the bandwith that gets split between the PCIE slots.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *The Z77 does not support SLI*. To answer your Q though... you can still use the bottom pci-e with 2x GPUs installed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wondering what this means as if it means what I think it says then I need to learn something new.
> 
> I thought Z77 boards do support SLI. I own one and I run SLI with two GPUs, as I did with my Z68.
> 
> When I had a MPower I ran it SLI 8x/8x. And I ran it with a soundcard in the top PCIe slot (closest to CPU).
> 
> So I do not think you are saying that they can't, but are instead saying something else and I just did not understand it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my mistake.. keep getting mixed up with my own information.
> 
> SLI = yes.. at 8x 8x .. but not 3x way.. as 4x PCI-E speed is not supported with NV SLI.. is with Xfire though.. so 3x Xfire would work. I do not think a dual GPU card would work in Slot #1 with a 2nd GPU [for Phyx] in slot2 .. as this would reduce slot1 to 8x..
> 
> **Sorry for the confusion.
Click to expand...

I bet you do have a lot of info in your head! So, thanks for clarifing and yes and yes to above - AFAIK.


----------



## armartins

Guys thanks for the answers. I'll update my never ending trouble with this rig:

- First it wouldn't power on, after changing processor, memory, using only IGP nothing yet. Decided to change the PSU. It was a 450w unit, so no videocard. Installed windows was running fine;
- Tested my PSU on my nephew's PC an old LGA755 rig, it worked with no problems;
- Borrowed a 1100w PSU from a friend, and gave him mine (it should be some kind of incompatibility), his PSU worked fine installed both GPUs in crossfire, passed Heaven @1300Mhz on core;
- He called me, same issue on his RIVE, my PSU TX950w didn't work on his rig;
- So I start thinking it must be something with the PSU socket, what are the odds it was working on my nephew's PC because the motherboard's ATX pins are thicker than both the MPOWER and RIVE;
- Arriving at his home I've found the issue and my PSU worked fine on his rig that has 2 7970s lightning;
- Took my PSU back, before installing I decided to swap my 7970s to see if was bad installation or the first card's VRMs would normally be 30ºC hotter while under heavy OC;
- Then my new issue has begun, the damn B2 debug code it is related to my GPU's; somehow now it doesn't like one of my cards;
- I swapped then back was able to boot, reinstalled windows 8 but when I'm installing the driver for the GPUs it will just go blank and it won't post again;
- If I remove one card it works fine, but crossfire it won't work (the additional power 6pin is connected);
- It have past 4 days and I wasn't able to oc the processor yet because of all those errors;

@ the guy who considered the possibility of a short circuit because it's touching the chassis, I've used this accelero several times in this case, even with this board it had worked already.


----------



## bippo5

Can you help i want to overclock my intel core i7-3770k up to 5 ghz can you help me i have a msi z77 mpower mainboard and an corsair h60


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bippo5*
> 
> Can you help i want to overclock my intel core i7-3770k up to 5 ghz can you help me i have a msi z77 mpower mainboard and an corsair h60


I'm not sure but I don't think it is possible to hit 5ghz on the H60 unless you have a golden chip that will do very low volts at 5ghz. The heat from the 3770k will be to much for the H60 I think but dont quote me on that but Im pretty sure it wont


----------



## Blatsz32

^^^ What he said^^^ I think your temps will be way to high.

I've ran a GTX670 in slot 1 and a gtx 570 as Physx card in slot 2...it is possible. Gen3 x8= Gen2x16
Why do you need your chip to be clocked at 5mhz anyway? Are you playing chess against JOSHUA?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> ^^^ What he said^^^ I think your temps will be way to high.
> I've ran a GTX670 in slot 1 and a gtx 570 as Physx card in slot 2...it is possible. Gen3 x8= Gen2x16
> Why do you need your chip to be clocked at 5mhz anyway? Are you playing chess against JOSHUA?


I was going to mention the same thing; with the Ivy Bridge, you get twice the PCIe lanes you did with the previous generation on the Z77 so x8 gives equivalent lanes to x16 (PCIe 2.0). I run Crossfire in the top 2 PCIe and it works great. I'm so impressed with the increase in frame rates from my 1100T/890FXA GD70 combo (all else remaining equal).


----------



## snitchkilla11

Is your boards bios up to date? I see your running windows 8. I'm not sure if the mpower is windows 8 ready unless you update. Could also be unsupported hardware as windows 8 is very young and rushed out in my opinion.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Just bought an Z77 MPower board today.
Will show pics when received.


----------



## bippo5

can i overclock the cpu to 4.8 ghz


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bippo5*
> 
> can i overclock the cpu to 4.8 ghz


Depends on your chip and cooling and MB. Please fill out your rig for your signature so we can see what you are working with and you will get better answers from the community.

Edit: sorry forgot what thread this was. I assume your board is a Mpower so you got that working for you to get there.


----------



## bippo5

i have a intel core i7-3770k and an msi r7970 lightning and an corsair h60


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bippo5*
> 
> i have a intel core i7-3770k and an msi r7970 lightning and an corsair h60


The only thing stopping you from hitting high overclocks is your H60. In order to hit higher overclocks will be ether the h80, h100 or a higher sealed loop, or a custom loop. The h60 is really your biggest downside when overclocking for high ghz


----------



## Blatsz32

This board is W8 ready from jump street. the first BIOS was optimized for it...says righ ton the box. The OS shouldn't be an issue.

Even 4.8 is a stretch with an h60..I would think it would be a stretch for an h100..just like Eric said earlier..its all about the chip. For all you know you have a brick...heck you might be able to do it on an H60...doubtful but you never know. You can always try, whats the worst that can happen, boot loop or a BSOD.


----------



## madweazl

Been a while since I've been in the serious overclocking game and am hitting a wall with some setting that must be gooned up somewhere. OCGenie took my 3570k to 4.2 as expected but I cant seem to get any further in Control Center. Memory is 2x4GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 (XMP loaded up properly and went to 2133mhz in BIOS) in DIMMs 2 and 4 (1 is blocked by a Hyper 212 Evo). All settings are default in Control Center and with the voltage on auto, it varies between 1.44-1.60v at little to no load. When I start Prime95, voltage drops to 1.096-1.104 under 100% load. I didnt figure that would be a big deal and I could offset this with the vdroop (why isnt that available in CC...). It seems to be very stable with these settings but what I cant figure out is why the voltage doesnt come back up when I end Prime95? If I select 1.160v in CC manually, the voltage will display the same results but it will BSOD shortly after executing Prime95 (no other changes from default and still no vdroop adjustment). BIOS is 17.5 as indicated in CC.

Edit: I take it back, the voltage did return to normal after exiting Prime95 with the OCGenie settings but doesnt when I input a manual Core Voltage entry of 1.150v (or any other entry I make).

Any ideas on where to start?


----------



## KEL888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> .
> The Z77 does not support 3x SLI. To answer your Q though... you can still use the bottom pci-e with 2x GPUs installed.


Ok but why was my SLI disabled when i put my Xonar DX in the 3rd slot?


----------



## KEL888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Just wondering what this means as if it means what I think it says then I need to learn something new.
> I thought Z77 boards do support SLI. I own one and I run SLI with two GPUs, as I did with my Z68.
> When I had a MPower I ran it SLI 8x/8x. And I ran it with a soundcard in the top PCIe slot (closest to CPU).
> So I do not think you are saying that they can't, but are instead saying something else and I just did not understand it.


If i may ask what sound card did you get to fit there?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEL888*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Just wondering what this means as if it means what I think it says then I need to learn something new.
> I thought Z77 boards do support SLI. I own one and I run SLI with two GPUs, as I did with my Z68.
> When I had a MPower I ran it SLI 8x/8x. And I ran it with a soundcard in the top PCIe slot (closest to CPU).
> So I do not think you are saying that they can't, but are instead saying something else and I just did not understand it.
> 
> 
> 
> If i may ask what sound card did you get to fit there?
Click to expand...

No problem *KEL888*. I have a Xonar DX 7.1 PCIe (it is in my sig too!). I had it in the slot closest to the CPU, then the two GPUs in SLI. That left one slot space (where the second PCIe slot was) between the GPUs so that they could cool better. SLI worked fine at 8x/8x. Hope yours will too if you use the same slot configuration.

Hey, I found a pic of my MPower config above so you can better see what I am saying. The sound card is the short card between the GPU and the CPU below in the first PCIe slot (hard to see, but it is there):


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericlee30*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bippo5*
> 
> Can you help i want to overclock my intel core i7-3770k up to 5 ghz can you help me i have a msi z77 mpower mainboard and an corsair h60
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure but I don't think it is possible to hit 5ghz on the H60 unless you have a golden chip that will do very low volts at 5ghz. The heat from the 3770k will be to much for the H60 I think but dont quote me on that but Im pretty sure it wont
Click to expand...

*ericlee30* is correct *bippo5* that you will run into a temp issue on your way to 5GHz with an Ivy Bridge.

What you can do is start with a more modest 4.2GHz OC, and then work it up to see what vcore and temps are needed as you go. Somewhere before you ger to 5GHz you will already see temps too high to run any stability bench such as prime95 or IBT. And some of your games may have higher temps than you will want too. You may be able to get to prime stable 4.4-4.5GHz with a H60, or maybe a little more, before temps become an issue.

As others have noted, you can get a better cooler (H80, H100, D14), and they will be better that the H60, but the Ivy will still have temp issues even with a custom loop due to the issues related to the die/IHS gap problem that no HSF can solve.

Only real solution to get to usable (stable) 5GHz on Ivy Bridge is to delid it to remove the glue and gap (and Intel TIM) and use some CL PRO or Ultra between the die and IHS. That will solve the temp issue. Check out the deliding link in my sig if your are interested in learning more and if you want to get a 5GHz stable 3770K. Lots of help from the people there who have done it already.


----------



## Loser777

A remark on setting the overclock multiplier to the highest allowed turbo for each core and leaving all other settings in their stock configuration: this does allow for ramping down of clock rates during idle, but I don't think this method results in optimally aggressive scaling of the multiplier during load. In games it's often staying at x16 when in fact the game is CPU limited (StarCraft II). This results in an fps of ~100 in situations where the FPS is easily 290-300.


----------



## KEL888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> No problem *KEL888*. I have a Xonar DX 7.1 PCIe (it is in my sig too!). I had it in the slot closest to the CPU, then the two GPUs in SLI. That left one slot space (where the second PCIe slot was) between the GPUs so that they could cool better. SLI worked fine at 8x/8x. Hope yours will too if you use the same slot configuration.
> Hey, I found a pic of my MPower config above so you can better see what I am saying. The sound card is the short card between the GPU and the CPU below in the first PCIe slot (hard to see, but it is there):


Cool thanks dude. I am using x2 MSI GTX 680 lightnings so that little pcb card on top of the cards are going to be an issue.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loser777*
> 
> A remark on setting the overclock multiplier to the highest allowed turbo for each core and leaving all other settings in their stock configuration: this does allow for ramping down of clock rates during idle, but I don't think this method results in optimally aggressive scaling of the multiplier during load. In games it's often staying at x16 when in fact the game is CPU limited (StarCraft II). This results in an fps of ~100 in situations where the FPS is easily 290-300.


you have to disable cpu limit as well


----------



## alextheguy

I found some weird kinks on the super heat pipes. Is it normal and will it affect its functionality? From NewEgg one.


----------



## p3gaz_001

what is this Jturbo something *here*??

do any one knows what's that for and how does this works?


----------



## ChrisB17

After my terrible experience with my sabretooth z77. Do you guys recommend this board? I want a nice stable board that ocs good and can take high MHz ram.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> what is this Jturbo something *here*??
> do any one knows what's that for and how does this works?


Manual states that it is used to connect an optional front panel for controlling OC Genie and some additional functions.

Multipanel Connector


----------



## armartins

Guys are you able to disable PCI-E 3.0? I want to run some comparison tests on my crossfire at 3760x1920 but the option on the bios does nothing GPU-Z still reports PCI-E 3.0. Tried disabling crossfire prior to change it, still nothing. Please someone try to run an ivy CPU at PCI-E 2.0. I'm using latest bios 1.75 if I recall. Thanks!


----------



## jpdaballa

Hey guys check out my build with the MSI M-power motherboard.
it looks amazing and very sleek

http://www.overclock.net/t/1343440/build-log-project-hitman/0_100


----------



## Loser777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> you have to disable cpu limit as well


Which setting is that/where is that in the BIOS?

In the future, if I attempt a clock rate that requires a voltage increase it seems like changing the Turbo multiplier no longer works as it's not possible to manage the CPU clock/voltage configuration once it's below the Turbo (overclock) speed.


----------



## alextheguy

So any of you guys have those weird kinks on the heat pipe of the MPower board? I have got three kinks which I suppose every board has one kink on that particular pipe.


----------



## madweazl

Many people have the kinks in the heat pipes, I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## alextheguy

Is it normal? I have got 3 weird kinks on the same pipe which I posted some hours ago. How about yours?


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> So any of you guys have those weird kinks on the heat pipe of the MPower board? I have got three kinks which I suppose every board has one kink on that particular pipe.


i've seen several post by people with that kink on the pipe (some maybe even on this thread). I personally DO NOT at least i saw none on mine. others have RMA'd it (and i think a few got one with same issue). BUT I don't think a minor kink should affect anything really for the following reasons:

1. these pipes transfer heat mainly by conduction through the metal of the pipe and convection of a gas in the pipe (may be just air or maybe some other gas I don't know)
2. the kinks should have very little affect if any on the conductive properties, and unless the flow of gas is severely restricted (major kink) then the convective process of the gas should be very minimally if at all affected

So the conclusion I would make is. DON'T WORRY because it should be just fine and not affect cooling performance at all. The only reason to RMA it in my opinion is if it really ruins the visual appeal and if you can't live with it. For $200 per board it should be perfect ill grant you that but it is a good board and you will likely never be able to see it or never look at it once its in your case. Hope that helps


----------



## alextheguy

Nice conclusion made. Lol. Yeah, I wouldn't be bothered by its look thou, just to make sure if it will affect its future performance. And yeah, I haven't assembled my rig and halted after noticing three kinks which I know mostly people have one kink on that particular pipe.


----------



## oats2012

3 is a bit much in my opinion and id probably rma in that case unless they are super minor. still probably has zero affect on performance but out of principle when Q&A is that questionable id send it in, but thats your call. good luck though either way!


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Manual states that it is used to connect an optional front panel for controlling OC Genie and some additional functions.
> Multipanel Connector


thanks a lot, i may not worrie about, since i'm not using OC Gene








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Many people have the kinks in the heat pipes, I wouldnt worry about it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> Is it normal? I have got 3 weird kinks on the same pipe which I posted some hours ago. How about yours?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> i've seen several post by people with that kink on the pipe (some maybe even on this thread). I personally DO NOT at least i saw none on mine. others have RMA'd it (and i think a few got one with same issue). BUT I don't think a minor kink should affect anything really for the following reasons:
> 1. these pipes transfer heat mainly by conduction through the metal of the pipe and convection of a gas in the pipe (may be just air or maybe some other gas I don't know)
> 2. the kinks should have very little affect if any on the conductive properties, and unless the flow of gas is severely restricted (major kink) then the convective process of the gas should be very minimally if at all affected
> So the conclusion I would make is. DON'T WORRY because it should be just fine and not affect cooling performance at all. The only reason to RMA it in my opinion is if it really ruins the visual appeal and if you can't live with it. For $200 per board it should be perfect ill grant you that but it is a good board and you will likely never be able to see it or never look at it once its in your case. Hope that helps


mine does not have any, maybe i'm just lucky ...


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loser777*
> 
> Which setting is that/where is that in the BIOS?
> In the future, if I attempt a clock rate that requires a voltage increase it seems like changing the Turbo multiplier no longer works as it's not possible to manage the CPU clock/voltage configuration once it's below the Turbo (overclock) speed.


Under CPU features "Limit CPUID Maximum" set to disable


----------



## WaitWhat

Got mine yesterday, no kinks, perfect.

Looks awesome, much better than my old mobo

Only problem was I bought a new CPU cooler and didn't take into account that there's heatsink stuff around the top/left/bottom of the CPU slot and so i can't fit the cooler


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaitWhat*
> 
> Got mine yesterday, no kinks, perfect.
> Looks awesome, much better than my old mobo
> Only problem was I bought a new CPU cooler and didn't take into account that there's heatsink stuff around the top/left/bottom of the CPU slot and so i can't fit the cooler


Nice one. I'm pretty unlucky to have three kinks on a pipe then. Haha


----------



## WaitWhat

You gonna RMA it?


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaitWhat*
> 
> You gonna RMA it?


Unsure yet, but it seems I will. You don't even find at least one kink on one of the pipes? Refer to my pics at page 142.


----------



## CL3P20

knicks in the cooling pipes dont matter.. they are sealed.. so long as the heat pipe is not punctured there will be no performance difference for cooling.

*aesthetically though..







.. yeah.. kind of a bummer


----------



## WaitWhat

I had a quick look. The pipes between heatsinks definitely have no kinks though

Yeah agreed CL3P20, but for people that have a windowed case or like things as they should be, small kink could be as bad as a puncture









I'll have to check for kinks properly when I get home, was half asleep when I was putting it into case so didn't particularly look


----------



## WaitWhat

So built everything into new mobo and case today aaaand... BSODs! Windows logo for a split second, then bsod for a split second, then reboot

...
F***


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> After my terrible experience with my sabretooth z77. Do you guys recommend this board? I want a nice stable board that ocs good and can take high MHz ram.


Any opinions?


----------



## FtW 420

I haven't compared to a sabertooth but sounds like an mpower should fit the bill.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> After my terrible experience with my sabretooth z77. Do you guys recommend this board? I want a nice stable board that ocs good and can take high MHz ram.


I've benched a 3770k at 6Ghz +, stability tested at 5.5Ghz & had memory running at 2800Mhz on the mpower. & it's nice.


----------



## ChrisB17

I think I'll order that. I'm pretty done with asus so I thought I'd try this. Any suggestions on 16gb memory kit? 1866mhz+


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> I think I'll order that. I'm pretty done with asus so I thought I'd try this. Any suggestions on 16gb memory kit? 1866mhz+


I really like this memory because the Latency is so low









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231539

Plus G-Skill is just very good at making memory

If you want matching memory with the board, Ive heard nothing but good things about this memory

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0ST0DY5063

I know its out of stock at newegg right now


----------



## ChrisB17

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144596

Would these work? Or are they bad?


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144596
> Would these work? Or are they bad?


I think those are pretty good as well. I know GeIL makes good memory as well. The only thing I don't like about them is the Latency

here is some other ones for 5 dollars more
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231571

I know they run at 1.6v instead of 1.5v, but Latency is alot lower, you will see a really big deference in the memory if the latency is lower it will run faster then the other memory.
If you are trying to color scheme the motherboard to the memory then I would say the GeIL will be just fine for you but if you don't care about color so much then I would go with the G-Skill 2133, they will perform better for you if you are looking for faster memory


----------



## Loser777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Under CPU features "Limit CPUID Maximum" set to disable


I'm pretty sure I've had that disabled since the beginning, but I will try that again--also have you gotten the Turbo Overclock to work with speeds that require greater than stock voltage?

EDIT: I got a tip from MadDias @ XS who pointed out that with C1E and C-States enabled, RealTemp *does* show the CPU clocks ramping down and changing quite dynamically. This is with the multiplier set at 42 *not auto*. Interesting how CPU-Z is only showing the lower clock rates at stock settings in the BIOS and RealTemp shows more detail/more levels of scaling than CPU-Z ever did at stock settings e.g. I am getting multipliers of 37, 38.8, 36.9, 29.4, and so on, not just integers in the range of 16-42.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> I think I'll order that. I'm pretty done with asus so I thought I'd try this. Any suggestions on 16gb memory kit? 1866mhz+


I use 8gb of Mushkin's Redlines

edit: 1.5 volt models


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loser777*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've had that disabled since the beginning, but I will try that again--also have you gotten the Turbo Overclock to work with speeds that require greater than stock voltage?
> EDIT: I got a tip from MadDias @ XS who pointed out that with C1E and C-States enabled, RealTemp *does* show the CPU clocks ramping down and changing quite dynamically. This is with the multiplier set at 42 *not auto*. Interesting how CPU-Z is only showing the lower clock rates at stock settings in the BIOS and RealTemp shows more detail/more levels of scaling than CPU-Z ever did at stock settings e.g. I am getting multipliers of 37, 38.8, 36.9, 29.4, and so on, not just integers in the range of 16-42.


Yes mine ramps up and down fine.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Any opinions?


used Asus z77 Pro and am enjoying this in comparison.


----------



## madweazl

Was this on a fresh install of Windows or are you trying to retain your previous installation? If the latter, the storage controller is probably different and that would cause your BSOD.


----------



## WaitWhat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Was this on a fresh install of Windows or are you trying to retain your previous installation? If the latter, the storage controller is probably different and that would cause your BSOD.


I'm assuming this is directed at me

I didn't realise I had to re-install windows so I'm going to do it on my SSD as I never used it due to couldn't be bothered to before

Hopefully just a fresh install will sort it!


----------



## WaitWhat

PC fixed, fresh Win7 install did it

btw, did anyone else get an MSI race car and SSD USB case things with this mobo? The race car is awesome


----------



## ShadyGaby

I got the bord earlier in Nov, there was no offer like like this!

Damn when I bought the board, there was no extra in the package









But the board is really good, I'm not sorry I bought it!

Can you put some pictures with the car and what you get in addition?

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## nintari

Yeah now I feel ripped off lol I want a racecar and usb device lol


----------



## the Hammer

Hello everyone, I'm happy to say that in about a week I will order my new system.

I won't build anything extraordinary, but I would like to join the Club as soon as I'm done with my build.

The reason I'm writing this post, is because I would like some input and tips/suggestions on the rig I'm planning to build;

Case: CM Storm Stryker
Mobo: MSI Mpower z77
CPU: i7 3770k
Cooler: H100i
GPU: MSI 680 Lightning
PSU: Corsair AX860i
RAM: Avexir Core series Mpower edition 32GB 1600 (with blue "breathing" lights)
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2Tb 7200
OS: Windows 8 Pro 64bit

Extras;
Router: WD My Net n750
Keyboard: Corsair K90
Headset: Razer Tiamat 2.2

I will generally be using the rig for gaming, and some amateur HD video editing.

Am I prioritising anything wrong (some components to good, while some to bad)?

Any thoughts will help and if you have any tips or tricks on my road to build my first rig, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Hello guys, just passin here and trying to know how RELIABLE is the MSI MPOWER BIG BANG Z77 motherboard and how good is their customer RMA service. is one on my checklist for a new incoming gaming rig im building. Any techincal issue that forced you to RMA it? Thank you very much.

things i already have>

Case: Storm Enforcer Cooler master
SSD: 512 GB Crucial M4
1 tb Caviar Black
Antec High Current Pro HCP-850W


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Hello guys, just passin here and trying to know how RELIABLE is the MSI MPOWER BIG BANG Z77 motherboard and how good is their customer RMA service. is one on my checklist for a new incoming gaming rig im building. Any techincal issue that forced you to RMA it? Thank you very much.
> things i already have>
> Case: Storm Enforcer Cooler master
> SSD: 512 GB Crucial M4
> 1 tb Caviar Black
> Antec High Current Pro HCP-850W


My mpower has been good to me so far, although i haven't had a chance to push it really hard yet.
Haven't RMA'd a mobo to msi, but did rma an msi gpu. MSI aren't the best for letting you know what is going on every step of the rma process (get approved, send card, wonder how it's going & then new card shows up) but I did have a new card here about 2 weeks from the time I sent it off.
Evga was better at updating through the process so you can see where things are at, but I didn't get the evga replacement back as fast.


----------



## 8bitclocker

Add me to the club, you can see my mobo in my rig pics. I think i'm going to have my mobo rma'd because my dimm slots 1 & 2 don't work at all so I can't use dual channel memory for my 2x8gb memory sticks


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitclocker*
> 
> Add me to the club, you can see my mobo in my rig pics. I think i'm going to have my mobo rma'd because my dimm slots 1 & 2 don't work at all so I can't use dual channel memory for my 2x8gb memory sticks


I had this exact issue because of a bent pin on the cpu socket. Go back a page or two and you'll find some pics I posted of the problem. Check it out before you RMA it. I was able to fix the pin using a needle and some tweezers to nudge it back in place.


----------



## ZDarryl

I finally installed the following in my *Antec 1200 case*:
- MSI Z77 MPower
- i7-3770K
- G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (9-10-9-28)
- H100 with 4 fan push-pull
- SanDisk Extreme SSD 240 GB SATA 6.0 Gb-s 2.5-Inch Solid State Drive SDSSDX-240G-G25
- Powercolor HD 7870 PCS+ MYST.(TAHITI LE) 2GB on its way!

I hit the OC Genie and currently am running at 4.22 GHz.

1) Has anybody summarized all of the bios settings for a high overclock?

2) I am running Win 7 Home Edition right now and will probably install Win8 Pro soon. Is it true that with an SSD you should not have PC hibernate?

I love how fast the PC boots up!

Thanks!


----------



## ZDarryl

MSI Z77 MPower Manual - Dual Channel.jpg 59k .jpg file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitclocker*
> 
> Add me to the club, you can see my mobo in my rig pics. I think i'm going to have my mobo rma'd because my dimm slots 1 & 2 don't work at all so I can't use dual channel memory for my 2x8gb memory sticks


When only using 2 sticks of RAM you have to use slots 2 & 4 for dual channel. (see attached from manual page 1-16)


----------



## 8bitclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDarryl*
> 
> MSI Z77 MPower Manual - Dual Channel.jpg 59k .jpg file
> 
> When only using 2 sticks of RAM you have to use slots 2 & 4 for dual channel. (see attached from manual page 1-16)


If I cant use dimm slot 2 I cant go dual channel.......


----------



## 8bitclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> I had this exact issue because of a bent pin on the cpu socket. Go back a page or two and you'll find some pics I posted of the problem. Check it out before you RMA it. I was able to fix the pin using a needle and some tweezers to nudge it back in place.


I'll check this out but i doubt it....two of the memory banks closest to my cpu are working, it's the two farthest away from the socket that aren't functioning. Gives me a "55" on the debug led a.k.a early memory initialization, don't think there was a bent pin or anything but I'll definitely have a closer look at my pins.


----------



## Sharchaster

might be a stupid question, but how to enter a safe mode on the mpower mainboard? thank you very much.


----------



## ericlee30

it should be F8 like normal right before the windows screen appears. Thats more of a windows thing then it is a motherboard thing. No question is a Stupid question.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitclocker*
> 
> I'll check this out but i doubt it....two of the memory banks closest to my cpu are working, it's the two farthest away from the socket that aren't functioning. Gives me a "55" on the debug led a.k.a early memory initialization, don't think there was a bent pin or anything but I'll definitely have a closer look at my pins.


I got the same debug code as well. Bet that is your issue. Sucked pulling it apart but it was fairly easy to fix (even with my shakey hungover hands lol).


----------



## madweazl

MSI sent me a Beta BIOS to try out to get the flashed 6950s working. I'll get to it a bit later and let you know how it goes.


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitclocker*
> 
> If I cant use dimm slot 2 I cant go dual channel.......


It sounded like you were trying to put one stick in dimm1 and the other in dimm2. My bad.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericlee30*
> 
> it should be F8 like normal right before the windows screen appears. Thats more of a windows thing then it is a motherboard thing. No question is a Stupid question.


Thank you very much sir, and one question, can you tell me how can I updated my BIOS with m-Flash method? I want to download the ROM File, but I don't know exactly which file are compatible with my motherboard.... now I'm using 17.1 BIOS, and my MS is MS-7751 Version 4.1


----------



## 8bitclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Thank you very much sir, and one question, can you tell me how can I updated my BIOS with m-Flash method? I want to download the ROM File, but I don't know exactly which file are compatible with my motherboard.... now I'm using 17.1 BIOS, and my MS is MS-7751 Version 4.1


Just use the liveupdate 5 software that comes with your board and update it via that.....should give you an option to m-flash or update on the hard drive. Using the m-flash method, go to your bios to set your flash drive as your number one boot priority after you have the necessary files on your flash drive then reboot back to your bios after it's updated your bios to switch your boot priority to your hard drive.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitclocker*
> 
> Just use the liveupdate 5 software that comes with your board and update it via that.....should give you an option to m-flash or update on the hard drive. Using the m-flash method, go to your bios to set your flash drive as your number one boot priority after you have the necessary files on your flash drive then reboot back to your bios after it's updated your bios to switch your boot priority to your hard drive.


Thanks for the response,
but how about this one : http://www.msi.com/service/biosupdate/....at the bottom, I see the guide using m-Flash, does those method is a good one?


----------



## ericlee30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Thanks for the response,
> but how about this one : http://www.msi.com/service/biosupdate/....at the bottom, I see the guide using m-Flash, does those method is a good one?


Yes m-flash is easy to use. all you do is download the bios file from there site

http://us.msi.com/product/mb/Z77-MPOWER.html#/?div=BIOS

install the bios file on a flash drive/ usb stick and go into the bios and click on utility's. it will open the usb drive and you locate were you put the file. it will ask you if you want to back up your old bios click yes then it will install the new bios update. I like the m-flash it seems much easier and hasel free


----------



## Malphis

I've tried searching this thread for a specific answer to my question without any luck, and I don't feel like clicking through every page to find what I'm searching for, so I'll try and keep this short and hopefully someone can help me out.

In the bios the only option I'm changing at the moment is the one titled "Adjust CPU Ratio". I change this setting to 42, restart, and it boots up fine with no problems. Temps are only 1-2C different than the 3.4 stock speed. After this success I try for a higher clock of 4.6, so I up the ratio to 46. At this point I restart and get what I guess is known as a boot loop, and eventually the system says the OC failed and tells me to enter bios and default settings will be restored and then I start over. Well I try 45, 44, and 43 with no luck. Basically my question is, how do I go about achieving a higher clock than 4.2? Anything above this goes into a boot loop on restart until it decides the OC failed. When going above 4.2 are there any settings I need to adjust, enable, or disable to make this work? I noticed the voltage is set to auto and compensates for the higher clock speed at 4.2, but does it require a manual voltage setting at anything higher than this? I'm running an i5 3570k and it idles in the low 30's with a Corsair H60 water cooler, which I've heard is a little high for an idle, but normal on this chip.


----------



## 8bitclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malphis*
> 
> I've tried searching this thread for a specific answer to my question without any luck, and I don't feel like clicking through every page to find what I'm searching for, so I'll try and keep this short and hopefully someone can help me out.
> In the bios the only option I'm changing at the moment is the one titled "Adjust CPU Ratio". I change this setting to 42, restart, and it boots up fine with no problems. Temps are only 1-2C different than the 3.4 stock speed. After this success I try for a higher clock of 4.6, so I up the ratio to 46. At this point I restart and get what I guess is known as a boot loop, and eventually the system says the OC failed and tells me to enter bios and default settings will be restored and then I start over. Well I try 45, 44, and 43 with no luck. Basically my question is, how do I go about achieving a higher clock than 4.2? Anything above this goes into a boot loop on restart until it decides the OC failed. When going above 4.2 are there any settings I need to adjust, enable, or disable to make this work? I noticed the voltage is set to auto and compensates for the higher clock speed at 4.2, but does it require a manual voltage setting at anything higher than this? I'm running an i5 3570k and it idles in the low 30's with a Corsair H60 water cooler, which I've heard is a little high for an idle, but normal on this chip.


Yeah for overclocking you definitely want to set your voltage manually. In your case, you simply did not have enough power to your 3570k to get 4.6 so it didn't run stable. Also when oc'ing don't forget to increase your vcore voltage SLOWLY, large increases of voltage can heat up your cpu quickly thus damaging it. There's also guides around ocn on overclocking ivy bridge cpus so you might want to check that out.

Here's a link to one of them: http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end


----------



## snitchkilla11

yes turn off hybernation..it will eat up about 8-10gb of space


----------



## Malphis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitclocker*
> 
> Yeah for overclocking you definitely want to set your voltage manually. In your case, you simply did not have enough power to your 3570k to get 4.6 so it didn't run stable. Also when oc'ing don't forget to increase your vcore voltage SLOWLY, large increases of voltage can heat up your cpu quickly thus damaging it. There's also guides around ocn on overclocking ivy bridge cpus so you might want to check that out.
> Here's a link to one of them: http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end


The vcore is the setting called "CPU Core Voltage", correct? I'm just learning as I go. And okay, I'll checkout that link. Thanks. I'm also thinking about ordering a Corsair push pull setup that I saw on Newegg for around $24, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181027.


----------



## Malphis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> yes turn off hybernation..it will eat up about 8-10gb of space


Is this for me or someone else?


----------



## 8bitclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malphis*
> 
> The vcore is the setting called "CPU Core Voltage", correct? I'm just learning as I go. And okay, I'll checkout that link. Thanks. I'm also thinking about ordering a Corsair push pull setup that I saw on Newegg for around $24, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181027.


Yeah those fans for your push pull setup seem okay, if you're okay with your room sounding like a jet engine (and i mean jet engine) you could go with this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835213001. If you own a h100 or h100i i believe the stock fans that it comes with are exactly identical, can't confirm this though.


----------



## Malphis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitclocker*
> 
> Yeah those fans for your push pull setup seem okay, if you're okay with your room sounding like a jet engine (and i mean jet engine) you could go with this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835213001. If you own a h100 or h100i i believe the stock fans that it comes with are exactly identical, can't confirm this though.


Damn, that's nuts! 5200rpm. Wouldn't that be jet enginex2 lol? I've got the Corsair H60, so would something like that work for mine? or if anyone else has a specific push pull setup they'd recommend for my H60 I'm all for suggestions. I'm about to head out of the house for a bit, but when I get back I'm going to try the clock at over 4.2 with a manual voltage and see what that does for me. Thanks for the help so far, 8bitclocker.


----------



## 8bitclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malphis*
> 
> Damn, that's nuts! 5200rpm. Wouldn't that be jet enginex2 lol? I've got the Corsair H60, so would something like that work for mine? or if anyone else has a specific push pull setup they'd recommend for my H60 I'm all for suggestions. I'm about to head out of the house for a bit, but when I get back I'm going to try the clock at over 4.2 with a manual voltage and see what that does for me. Thanks for the help so far, 8bitclocker.


No problem, and yes those fans would work perfectly fine with a h60 push pull configuration.


----------



## Cheaptrick

I been using this MSI Z77 MPOWER motherboard for about a week now & every time I start & restart my PC my *Computer* file section pops up &/or opens showing the list of drives I'm using. How do I turn this thing off? It's starting to annoy me.


----------



## 8bitclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> I been using this MSI Z77 motherboard for about a week now & every time I start & restart my PC my *Computer* file section pops up &/or opens showing the list of drives I'm using. How do I turn this thing off? It's starting to annoy me.


This link could probably help - http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/1401-startup-programs-change.html
I think the problem is that your pc starts up with a shortcut to your "computer" section, could probably figure out a way to delete it by typing in "shell:startup in the start menu search bar and deleting the shortcut manually.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Prior to my previous post on this thread I've actually been checking my startup programs & there's none on the list that I can find pertaining to my *Computer* folder. I wonder if some other MPOWER users having this problem.


----------



## 8bitclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Prior to my previous post on this thread I've actually been checking my startup programs & there's none on the list that I can find pertaining to my *Computer* folder. I wonder if some other MPOWER users having this problem.


I doubt it's a board issue, it's more than likely a problem pertaining to your hard drive. As a last resort you could back up all your files and a do a clean install...


----------



## Cheaptrick

I'm guessing it's one of the software programs that comes with the mobo install disk (Trendmicro SafeSync or something else) is causing this. But hence nobody's having this kind of problem then it must be something else.


----------



## Malphis

Well I'm back to work on this OC and I noticed a message that keeps popping up. It reads "Please install Intel ME8 Driver to enable CPU overclock!". Am I not able to go past 4.2Ghz because of this or do I not really need this driver and just need to keep messing with the voltage? The message comes up when I run the bios from within Windows 7.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malphis*
> 
> Well I'm back to work on this OC and I noticed a message that keeps popping up. It reads "Please install Intel ME8 Driver to enable CPU overclock!". Am I not able to go past 4.2Ghz because of this or do I not really need this driver and just need to keep messing with the voltage? The message comes up when I run the bios from within Windows 7.


You're missing a mobo driver that you need to install. I think it's the "Intel Management Engine Driver". You can manually check for driver list on MSI website or run the MSI Live Update program to check for needed drivers.

http://us.msi.com/service/download/driver-18192.html


----------



## Malphis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> You're missing a mobo driver that you need to install. I think it's the "Intel Management Engine Driver". You can manually check for driver list on MSI website or run the MSI Live Update program to check for needed drivers.
> http://us.msi.com/service/download/driver-18192.html


I'm downloading the driver now, but I may get up and walk over to get my driver CD as MSI's website is EXTREMELY slow when downloading any driver or utility from them. I'm talking about 56-58k/s, it's ridiculous. On the other hand I was able to clock my CPU at 4.4 without the driver, so maybe it's not a requirement, but I'll still give it a try. Though anything above 4.4 won't boot. I had 4.4 @ 1.1xx (don't remember the exact voltage), but what's odd is when I go for a 4.5, just 0.1 higher than what I was on at 4.4, it won't even boot when I go from 1.1xx to 1.3700, that's more than enough power. What am I doing wrong? are there other settings that I need to mess with other than the ratio and voltage at this point? Like I said, I know that's enough power, in fact it's probably way more than enough because I've seen people running 4.8 with less than that.


----------



## 8bitclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malphis*
> 
> I'm downloading the driver now, but I may get up and walk over to get my driver CD as MSI's website is EXTREMELY slow when downloading any driver or utility from them. I'm talking about 56-58k/s, it's ridiculous. On the other hand I was able to clock my CPU at 4.4 without the driver, so maybe it's not a requirement, but I'll still give it a try. Though anything above 4.4 won't boot. I had 4.4 @ 1.1xx (don't remember the exact voltage), but what's odd is when I go for a 4.5, just 0.1 higher than what I was on at 4.4, it won't even boot when I go from 1.1xx to 1.3700, that's more than enough power. What am I doing wrong? are there other settings that I need to mess with other than the ratio and voltage at this point? Like I said, I know that's enough power, in fact it's probably way more than enough because I've seen people running 4.8 with less than that.


Could be a bad chip.....there are some people with who can't get past 4.5ghz with a 3770k no matter how much vcore they put into it


----------



## Malphis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitclocker*
> 
> Could be a bad chip.....there are some people with who can't get past 4.5ghz with a 3770k no matter how much vcore they put into it


You may be right. I've read that guide you posted earlier and also other resources on the Internet, and from what I understand it pretty much boils down to luck of the draw when you buy your CPU. Several people can have the same exact 3570k in the same build and in the same room with the same ambient temps, but some may get luckier than others and are able to clock higher. So I may have to settle for 4.4, but I can't complain as it's my first OC and I'm happy with it. Right now my bios is at default settings after my last attempt at a 4.5 clock, so I reckon I'll just set it to 44 and just play with the voltage and find the lowest stable setting for myself and be content with it and wish for better luck on my next build. Unless someone else comes along and has some other input or advice for me. Thanks for the help, again!


----------



## 8bitclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malphis*
> 
> You may be right. I've read that guide you posted earlier and also other resources on the Internet, and from what I understand it pretty much boils down to luck of the draw when you buy your CPU. Several people can have the same exact 3570k in the same build and in the same room with the same ambient temps, but some may get luckier than others and are able to clock higher. So I may have to settle for 4.4, but I can't complain as it's my first OC and I'm happy with it. Right now my bios is at default settings after my last attempt at a 4.5 clock, so I reckon I'll just set it to 44 and just play with the voltage and find the lowest stable setting for myself and be content with it and wish for better luck on my next build. Unless someone else comes along and has some other input or advice for me. Thanks for the help, again!


Haha no problem







I think 4.4 is a decent enough OC to run any applications and game you throw at it....I personally (and you probably won't) don't notice much of a difference with frequencies above 4.2 performance-wise, everything beyond would only be noticeable in benchmarks and for validation purposes.


----------



## p3gaz_001

sorry but this night when i wanted to post the message tapatalk gave me an error, i was on the bed so... screenshot and go, (to lazy to write it back lol )


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitclocker*
> 
> Could be a bad chip.....there are some people with who can't get past 4.5ghz with a 3770k no matter how much vcore they put into it


Well if hes getting 4.4 under 1.2v its defiantely not even close to being "bad chip".
If you want some example what actually is bad lets take mine which needs 1.28v to be full stable at 4.4ghz


----------



## FeelKun

Just recently got a mpower and 3570k. I have my vcore at 1.19 and it droops down to 1.176(1.168 at times) for 4.5ghz while idling. Is the droop to 1.176 from 1.19 normal? (My vcore droop offset is 100%.) Last question, Prime95 stops responding after several hours during blend 90% ram used, Is my overclock unstable?


----------



## WaitWhat

I don't know tons about OC but a drop of 0.14 while idle is fine I think


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> Just recently got a mpower and 3570k. I have my vcore at 1.19 and it droops down to 1.176(1.168 at times) for 4.5ghz while idling. Is the droop to 1.176 from 1.19 normal? (My vcore droop offset is 100%.) Last question, Prime95 stops responding after several hours during blend 90% ram used, Is my overclock unstable?


Well if prime hangs its definately not stable but on same time have to say prime or any other stress tester aint really very accurate with these chips anyway, just shows some rough picture that it aint totally unstable. Example i runned P95 blend over 12h without errors with 4.4ghz 1.240v but needed to raise my volts all the way up to 1.28v to stop win 8 event viewer reporting whea errors in normal gaming usage.

So basicly all to all P95/IBT etc shows errors/hangs if the cpu is very unstable, even if you run those 24h without errors it is by no means guarantee that its stable.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> Just recently got a mpower and 3570k. I have my vcore at 1.19 and it droops down to 1.176(1.168 at times) for 4.5ghz while idling. Is the droop to 1.176 from 1.19 normal? (My vcore droop offset is 100%.) Last question, Prime95 stops responding after several hours during blend 90% ram used, Is my overclock unstable?


I have the same setup and at idle I have a slightly larger delta. Under load with 100% vdroop, the gap closes a bit.


----------



## snitchkilla11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> 
> sorry but this night when i wanted to post the message tapatalk gave me an error, i was on the bed so... screenshot and go, (to lazy to write it back lol )


you can change them..one setting is blinking the other is off and the other is just all of them lit up..its in you bios where you can change it..i just have mine all lit up cause the blinking gets annoying


----------



## p3gaz_001

No you aren't getting what i want to say.. i want those leds to blink even at 4.6ghz but it doesn't work, it works only if cpu is at stock speed, why this behavior? Do anyone have the same issue?


----------



## dreamer81

Hi,

I have a question regarding temperatures. The controlcenter is reporting a system temperature. Is that the chipset or is that inside the case??

Also speedfan repots an additional temperature which seems to be higher than the system temperature. COuld that be the chipset or case temperature?

Anyone know??


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreamer81*
> 
> Hi,
> I have a question regarding temperatures. The controlcenter is reporting a system temperature. Is that the chipset or is that inside the case??
> Also speedfan repots an additional temperature which seems to be higher than the system temperature. COuld that be the chipset or case temperature?
> Anyone know??


System temp is the Z77 chipset temperature Im suprised someone even uses speedfan these days, that thing hasnt been reliably with new hardware anymore in ages and gives totally false readings with modern hw


----------



## ride1226

I have a question regarding the control of the pwm CPU fan. I have the MSI control center program installed and in the green setting tab you can adjust you CPU fan curve. I have a water cooling loop with a pwm controlled pump on the CPU fan header. Its running 100% all the time and doesn't need to be so to save noise, wear and tear, and energy i want it to go down at idle and ramp up with the curve i set. When i set the curve it works perfectly, save the setting, exit. Upon restart its back to 100% again and unless i reapply my curve it stays at 100%. I don't want to have to reset a fan curve every time i restart my PC. What am i missing?


----------



## dreamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ride1226*
> 
> I have a question regarding the control of the pwm CPU fan. I have the MSI control center program installed and in the green setting tab you can adjust you CPU fan curve. I have a water cooling loop with a pwm controlled pump on the CPU fan header. Its running 100% all the time and doesn't need to be so to save noise, wear and tear, and energy i want it to go down at idle and ramp up with the curve i set. When i set the curve it works perfectly, save the setting, exit. Upon restart its back to 100% again and unless i reapply my curve it stays at 100%. I don't want to have to reset a fan curve every time i restart my PC. What am i missing?


The settings i make in COntrol center are also erased when i restart. I have no idea how to save them!


----------



## dreamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> System temp is the Z77 chipset temperature Im suprised someone even uses speedfan these days, that thing hasnt been reliably with new hardware anymore in ages and gives totally false readings with modern hw


Do you have an alternative that can show charts as well as both CPU and GPU temps?


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreamer81*
> 
> Do you have an alternative that can show charts as well as both CPU and GPU temps?


hwmonitor is good program if you use win7, doesnt work on win8. Other good one to show all sort of info is Aida64 but that is payware if you want all of its functions to work.


----------



## sdcooldude

Where in the BIOS is the setting for the active phase LEDs?


----------



## sdcooldude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> you can change them..one setting is blinking the other is off and the other is just all of them lit up..its in you bios where you can change it..i just have mine all lit up cause the blinking gets annoying


Where in the BIOS is the setting for the active phase LEDs?


----------



## dreamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> hwmonitor is good program if you use win7, doesnt work on win8. Other good one to show all sort of info is Aida64 but that is payware if you want all of its functions to work.


OMG! AIDA64 is da bomb!!!!!!


----------



## rohizzle

anyone updated to the latest Bios 17.6? i am thinking if i should or not!


----------



## ShadyGaby

I`m not upgrading to 17.6 because I have no problems with this one perhaps the next one!

If you do not have problems with it, no need to update


----------



## Blatsz32

Did MSI fix control Center? I see theres a new version. Peole tha tare overclockng with it, are you getting stable OCs and are they sticking..also can you change them. I found, in the old version, that once I registered an OC I couldn't change it in the BIOS even once I returned it to default.

I redid my water loop, added some lights, and tidied up my cables here is a picture :


----------



## FtW 420

I use control center more for testing in windows, it is handy to be able to make changes without rebooting & going into the bios. But if it's a change I'm gong to stick with, I reboot & make the same changes in bios. I never saw anything with registering an OC & then being unable to make changes in bios.
Software overclocking just isn't as dependable as bios.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I use control center more for testing in windows, it is handy to be able to make changes without rebooting & going into the bios. But if it's a change I'm gong to stick with, I reboot & make the same changes in bios. I never saw anything with registering an OC & then being unable to make changes in bios.
> Software overclocking just isn't as dependable as bios.


ditto


----------



## rohizzle

Interesting all of my USB 3.0 were working fine this morning and tonight when I got home they are not.
Tried installing drivers Intel 3.0 drivers it tells me
"This computer does not meet the minimum requirements for installing the software"

plus I also have a UB93 with yellow triangle showing up in device manager.

I am on Windows 8 64bit.

Cheers


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

This may be a dumb question, but I am having trouble finding LLC in bios. Where can I find the setting?


----------



## Cheaptrick

I got questions...

1) What's the deal with Trend Micro SafeSync on this mobo? I don't wanna use this cloud syncing program hence it got only a very limited cloud storage (2 Gb) & is set to expire in 3 months unless you subscribe for a fee Trend Micro's cloud service. SafeSync is very much integrated on this mobo that it will keep reminding you when you start your pc to download it.



2) Is it possible to remotely control the included " MSI Command Center Remote Server" on WAN? I managed to remotely control it using my iPhone (using the free MSI Command Center iPhone app) but only on LAN. Tried using my computer's external IP but unable to connect. I used to have an Asus ROG mobo before with a very similar remote control fuction (ROG Connect) & was able to control it on WAN but not on this mobo. On close inspection, I'll get this message *"The format on the specified network name is invalid."*.

On LAN (able to connect)


On WAN (got a time out)


----------



## Blatsz32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> This may be a dumb question, but I am having trouble finding LLC in bios. Where can I find the setting?


the LLC is under the Hybrid Power option
it set in percentages


----------



## ZDarryl

Hey Guys,

As you can see in my sig, I have the Z77 MPOWER mobo with an i7-3770K and a Corsair H100 in an Antec 1200 case.

I mounted the H100 radiator on the inside of the backpanel where there were two 120mm fans. However, because there is a 1 inch raised section on each end of the radiator, I had to mount it about an inch lower.

Because of this, the top PCIe x1 slot and the PCIe x16 slots are blocked.

If I install my Powercolor Radeon HD 7870 PCS+ 2GB MYST video card in the second PCIe x16 slot will is operate at x16, or x8?

The manual doesn't really show this configuration with slot one empty and one card in slot 2.

If it runs at x8 will that be a big problem?

THANKS GUYS!!!

Z77 MPOWER - PCIe x16 slots.jpg 44k .jpg file


----------



## ZDarryl

I have another question regarding setting up RAID 1 on this motherboard.

Does this have to be done prior to installing the OS, etc?

I set up my system and put my OS on an SSD along with some programs. Afterwards, I came up with the idea to put my files & programs on two 1 TB HDD in RAID 1, so that I done fill up my 240 GB SSD.

I was trying to do this last night, and I wasn't really getting anywhere.

Thanks!


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDarryl*
> 
> I have another question regarding setting up RAID 1 on this motherboard.
> Does this have to be done prior to installing the OS, etc?
> I set up my system and put my OS on an SSD along with some programs. Afterwards, I came up with the idea to put my files & programs on two 1 TB HDD in RAID 1, so that I done fill up my 240 GB SSD.
> I was trying to do this last night, and I wasn't really getting anywhere.
> Thanks!


Of course, it has to be done prior to installing an OS. If you set up a RAID array after the installation of the OS it's completion will permanently delete existing data on the disks used for RAID array whether stripping (RAID 0) or mirroring (RAID 1) it. Whether you're creating a RAID array via Windows startup (alt+I) or via Intel RST, you have to create a RAID array first before you install the OS as it will format the drives during the completion of a RAID array.

I've actually experienced this long ago when I was new to Intel RST & was experimenting on the create an array option. It totally wiped out all the data on my (2) storage drives (formatted). Fortunately, it's not the main drive with the OS or it would had been a disaster.


----------



## Erik1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDarryl*
> 
> I have another question regarding setting up RAID 1 on this motherboard.
> Does this have to be done prior to installing the OS, etc?
> I set up my system and put my OS on an SSD along with some programs. Afterwards, I came up with the idea to put my files & programs on two 1 TB HDD in RAID 1, so that I done fill up my 240 GB SSD.
> I was trying to do this last night, and I wasn't really getting anywhere.
> Thanks!


You can also use disk spanning in windows 7 without using the on board raid function. I have 3 disks at the moment that use 3 partitions as a raid setup. This setup can even be migrated to another motherboard as i have recently discovered. Speed is good too!


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Of course, it has to be done prior to installing an OS. If you set up a RAID array after the installation of the OS it's completion will permanently delete existing data on the disks used for RAID array whether stripping (RAID 0) or mirroring (RAID 1) it. Whether you're creating a RAID array via Windows startup (alt+I) or via Intel RST, you have to create a RAID array first before you install the OS as it will format the drives during the completion of a RAID array.
> I've actually experienced this long ago when I was new to Intel RST & was experimenting on the create an array option. It totally wiped out all the data on my (2) storage drives (formatted). Fortunately, it's not the main drive with the OS or it would had been a disaster.


Thanks cheaptrick! The formatting of the drives isn't a problem, since they are brand new. Setting up the mirroring raid was an afterthought. I had already installed the OS and some programs on my ssd and then thought about putting the programs and files on the raid 1 hdds. I guess I'll have to start over. No biggie.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik1974*
> 
> You can also use disk spanning in windows 7 without using the on board raid function. I have 3 disks at the moment that use 3 partitions as a raid setup. This setup can even be migrated to another motherboard as i have recently discovered. Speed is good too!


Thanks Erik! I was going to try it from Windows, but only saw the spanning, and I wanted to do a mirroring to have a backup of everything. Thanks!


----------



## Cheaptrick

Even if the drive is new &/or without any stored data in it, in the completion of a RAID array the drive gets formatted. In your case, your OS is stored in the SSD & you're trying to set up a RAID array on your storage drive (HDD) then it should not be a problem then. You can create a RAID 1 array on that storage drive without a problem hence the OS is not stored there. The Intel SRT create an array option should make things easier for you rather than going into the Windows startup process.

Sorry, I missed up the OS on SSD part on your first post.


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Even if the drive is new &/or without any stored data in it, in the completion of a RAID array the drive gets formatted. In your case, your OS is stored in the SSD & you're trying to set up a RAID array on your storage drive (HDD) then it should not be a problem then. You can create a RAID 1 array on that storage drive without a problem hence the OS is not stored there. The Intel SRT create an array option should make things easier for you rather than going into the Windows startup process.
> Sorry, I missed up the OS on SSD part on your first post.


For your reference, I have OS SSD plugging in SATA 1 port (6 Gb/s) and had the two 1 TB SATA 6 Gb/s HDDs (for RAID 1) plugged into a SATA 6 Gb/s add on card instead of plugging them into the SATA 3 Gb/s ports. Is this OK or important?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> The Intel SRT create an array option should make things easier for you rather than going into the Windows startup process.


So how do I do this? Do I need to select RAID under SATA Mode first? Sorry, I am brand new to RAID, but thought it would be a great way to have a backup in case a HDD fails.

THANKS!


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> the LLC is under the Hybrid Power option
> it set in percentages


Is it the Vdroop control? If I change this setting at all I get BSOD on boot. Trying to get a stable OC to see if my chip is any good:/ Right now I'm at 4.6 with Vcore set too 1.375, it runs at 1.352 though. Max temperatures at 64 on Prime.


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDarryl*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> As you can see in my sig, I have the Z77 MPOWER mobo with an i7-3770K and a Corsair H100 in an Antec 1200 case.
> I mounted the H100 radiator on the inside of the backpanel where there were two 120mm fans. However, because there is a 1 inch raised section on each end of the radiator, I had to mount it about an inch lower.
> Because of this, the top PCIe x1 slot and the PCIe x16 slots are blocked.
> If I install my Powercolor Radeon HD 7870 PCS+ 2GB MYST video card in the second PCIe x16 slot will is operate at x16, or x8?
> The manual doesn't really show this configuration with slot one empty and one card in slot 2.
> If it runs at x8 will that be a big problem?
> THANKS GUYS!!!
> 
> Z77 MPOWER - PCIe x16 slots.jpg 44k .jpg file


*1) Does anyone know if my video card will run at x16 or x8 in the second x16 slot when the first x16 slot is empty?*

2) Is anybody compiling for this motherboard, CPU overclocks with voltages, CPU Cooler name, Bios version, and maybe with Control Center screen shots? I am curious as to how high I can get my i7-3770K with H100. Maybe a list can be added to the first post by GoatEater or would a new thread be better?


----------



## NewHighScore

Just wanted to share my new Mpower products from OCN's very own Artisan Dwood.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Just wanted to share my new Mpower products from OCN's very own Artisan Dwood.


I like a lot.


----------



## TheGoat Eater

I am back here now so if you need anything I am here - I just will be busy catching up lol. Been really hectic with getting back to work, the holidays, and just being so damn run down lately. I will have some interesting stuff for you guys coming up this year







---- If you are into mobility I think you will enjoy what I am keeping up my sleeve







. Its great to see this thread snowball (in a good way lol ) while I took time to relax a bit.

-Ryan


----------



## Blatsz32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Is it the Vdroop control? If I change this setting at all I get BSOD on boot. Trying to get a stable OC to see if my chip is any good:/ Right now I'm at 4.6 with Vcore set too 1.375, it runs at 1.352 though. Max temperatures at 64 on Prime.


you have 4.6 at 1.375 with the Hybrid Power setting at 100%? If you aren't sure what it does open up Click2Bios and mouse over things. to the right, it will tell you what each thing does. i'm pretty sure that the first option in Hybrid Digital Power is the LLC option its CPU Core Vdroop Offset Control. Careful about your voltage. I think that once you figure out how change the Vdroop and get 100% you'll be able to turn the voltage down, I'm running same chip and can get to 4.6 with only 1.25.

Could someone tell me if they have this configuration and are experiencing problems...16gigs of 1866 RAM, 2 gtx670, and a sound card. I've been experiencing a lot of BSODS lately and I really can't figure out wha the issue could be


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> you have 4.6 at 1.375 with the Hybrid Power setting at 100%? If you aren't sure what it does open up Click2Bios and mouse over things. to the right, it will tell you what each thing does. i'm pretty sure that the first option in Hybrid Digital Power is the LLC option its CPU Core Vdroop Offset Control. Careful about your voltage. I think that once you figure out how change the Vdroop and get 100% you'll be able to turn the voltage down, I'm running same chip and can get to 4.6 with only 1.25.


Yea I'm starting to think this chip might not be the best... If I lower the vcore my Prime just shuts off after 2 hours. It seems that programs are pretty unstable regarding that, HWmonitor and CPUZ just will crash for no reason when cpuload is 100%.


----------



## Blatsz32

might not be the chip, it might be your memory. Y ar you clocking your chip so high for anyway. Are you just clocking for bench or 24/7 use?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> might not be the chip, it might be your memory. Y ar you clocking your chip so high for anyway. Are you just clocking for bench or 24/7 use?


Just got the chip, I will be ok with a 4.5 overclock. I might try switching out the memory, I have a couple sets of the same memory I could check out. Recently changed memory because I wanted it black to match the board lol


----------



## FeelKun

Just got my mpower a few days ago.

I'm wondering does my hybrid digital power settings look correct? Also, My temps seem a little high. I'm using a h100i max temp is around 76C ( Prime95 @ 30mins) with 4.5GHZ 1.205V, PLL 1.7V, and my idle is around 32C-40C... Does my temps seem normal?


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> Just got my mpower a few days ago.
> I'm wondering does my hybrid digital power settings look correct? Also, My temps seem a little high. I'm using a h100i max temp is around 76C ( Prime95 @ 30mins) with 4.5GHZ 1.205V, PLL 1.7V, and my idle is around 32C-40C... Does my temps seem normal?


I never touch the CPU cpu core expander
I leave at its default. that is over current protection

CPU Core switching ...............Auto or 1.5x should do

Prime version newest?


----------



## nintari

I have the 3770k with 1.185v @ 4.5 and see about the same with my h100 and the two stock fans, about 82c with two silent fans running


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Okay, I tried some overclocking yesterday and early today. Either I have a fail chip (quite possible) or I'm doing something wrong.

I can do 4.5GHz at like 1.3 to 1.325V in CPU-z but 4.6GHz still gives errors while folding or running 50 runs of Linx and 4.7 is just impossible it seems...

Any advice on other settings?

Also bsods always seem to give me 0x0f4 or 0x03b stop codes...


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Okay, I tried some overclocking yesterday and early today. Either I have a fail chip (quite possible) or I'm doing something wrong.
> I can do 4.5GHz at like 1.3 to 1.325V in CPU-z but 4.6GHz still gives errors while folding or running 50 runs of Linx and 4.7 is just impossible it seems...
> Any advice on other settings?
> Also bsods always seem to give me 0x0f4 or 0x03b stop codes...


Why would that be a "fail" chip? It does seem to be taking higher than typical voltage to get you to 4.5ghz (I'm running 4.5 @1.245v) but you still cant complain about the results. Only things I changed were the CPU vcore and vdroop of 100% (drops to 1.232v under load). At 1.245v, my CPU hits 82c (cores 1 and 2). Havent run a 12h Prime test but it games all day long like this which is all I ask of it. Just noticed I forgot to drop the bus back to 100mhz after the BIOS update but working fine regardless so I'll leave it there I guess...


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Well correct me if I'm wrong but I don't encounter a lot of 3770K that can't even get to 4.6GHz. Temps are not really the issue here. Even at 1.46V it fails 50 runs of linpack...


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> I never touch the CPU cpu core expander
> I leave at its default. that is over current protection
> CPU Core switching ...............Auto or 1.5x should do
> Prime version newest?


Ya, I'm using prime newest version. I guess all ivy bridge processors run pretty hot.


----------



## SlashPT

Hey guys registered right now but I've been browsing overclock.net forums for quite a while now anyway I just bought one i5 3570K and one MSI Z77 MPower and so far it seems I'm not able to do any overclocking at all...

I've already changed CPU ration on bios, I've already updated bios to latest version and whenever I boot my computer it boots at stock 34 core ratio, here's a screenshot



As you can see I've even set CPU voltage for 1.25v... Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlashPT*
> 
> Hey guys registered right now but I've been browsing overclock.net forums for quite a while now anyway I just bought one i5 3570K and one MSI Z77 MPower and so far it seems I'm not able to do any overclocking at all...
> 
> I've already changed CPU ration on bios, I've already updated bios to latest version and whenever I boot my computer it boots at stock 34 core ratio, here's a screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I've even set CPU voltage for 1.25v... Am I doing something wrong?


i use the bios to get the OC to stick. works for me.


----------



## SlashPT

Yeah i also used bios to OC but it doesn,t work in any way... keep in mind that OC genie works... so thats even more confusing...


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlashPT*
> 
> Yeah i also used bios to OC but it doesn,t work in any way... keep in mind that OC genie works... so thats even more confusing...


hmmm sounds peculiar. did you try to flash the bios?


----------



## Blatsz32

Slash, the first few times I had problems OCing as well. I narrowed it down to where I was setting my Overclocks. people seem to say that being in Standard mode/ Overclocking setting OC page is fine but I found that being in OC Genie II mode/ Overclocking setting OC was better for me. Take a look at the included pic and see if what I'm saying makes sense. OC Genie II mode at the top and Overclocking setting OC at the left. then under the My OC Genie Option do all you clock and voltage changes..F10 to save and it should stick.

Also..even though I have Control Center installed I do not use it to overclock.. i've found with all the other motherboards I'e used Asus to Gigabyte that overclocking in the Windows enviroment will never yeild, at least in my case, a successful or stable overclock. Its best to do it in the BIOS. Yes its a hassle to go back and forth but stability is the pay-off. I've also heard of OS corruption when OCing is done through Windows.

Another issue I ran into which ultimatly forced me to reinstall windows was that after i had used Control Center to OC there was nothing I could do to reset the OC. NOTHING. I tried resetting to default in OS and in Bios, un installing Control Center, even clearing my CMOS...now all I use Control Center for is comparison and reference and also as software based fan controlling.


BladeMaster, have you tried different forms of testing stability. to be frank IBT and Linpack stress tests aren't real world tests. yes its a good way to test stability but are you doing anything that would cause that much "stress" to your memory and cpu.

I so agree with you though, i am hard pressed to find a 3770k that can't hit 4.5. Especially with the amount of voltage you are pumping into your cpu. Vdroop issue perhaps?


----------



## 8bitclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> Also..even though I have Control Center installed I do not use it to overclock.. i've found with all the other motherboards I'e used Asus to Gigabyte that overclocking in the Windows enviroment will never yeild, at least in my case, a successful or stable overclock. Its best to do it in the BIOS. Yes its a hassle to go back and forth but stability is the pay-off. I've also heard of OS corruption when OCing is done through Windows.


I find it easier to get max oc's with control center, harder to boot at higher frequencies....just make sure you increase vcore slowly.


----------



## SlashPT

Thanks for that very informative post Blatsz32, I'll try that as soon as I get home.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> Slash, the first few times I had problems OCing as well. I narrowed it down to where I was setting my Overclocks. people seem to say that being in Standard mode/ Overclocking setting OC page is fine but I found that being in OC Genie II mode/ Overclocking setting OC was better for me. Take a look at the included pic and see if what I'm saying makes sense. OC Genie II mode at the top and Overclocking setting OC at the left. then under the My OC Genie Option do all you clock and voltage changes..F10 to save and it should stick.
> 
> Also..even though I have Control Center installed I do not use it to overclock.. i've found with all the other motherboards I'e used Asus to Gigabyte that overclocking in the Windows enviroment will never yeild, at least in my case, a successful or stable overclock. Its best to do it in the BIOS. Yes its a hassle to go back and forth but stability is the pay-off. I've also heard of OS corruption when OCing is done through Windows.
> 
> Another issue I ran into which ultimatly forced me to reinstall windows was that after i had used Control Center to OC there was nothing I could do to reset the OC. NOTHING. I tried resetting to default in OS and in Bios, un installing Control Center, even clearing my CMOS...now all I use Control Center for is comparison and reference and also as software based fan controlling.
> 
> 
> BladeMaster, have you tried different forms of testing stability. to be frank IBT and Linpack stress tests aren't real world tests. yes its a good way to test stability but are you doing anything that would cause that much "stress" to your memory and cpu.
> 
> I so agree with you though, i am hard pressed to find a 3770k that can't hit 4.5. Especially with the amount of voltage you are pumping into your cpu. Vdroop issue perhaps?


Well, folding (GROMACS) is more intensive than linpack. Especially since some units take 20-30hrs to finish. Also I render so I don't want the OC to fail on me and I need every clock cycle I can gather









Thanks for the info btw


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Even if the drive is new &/or without any stored data in it, in the completion of a RAID array the drive gets formatted. In your case, your OS is stored in the SSD & you're trying to set up a RAID array on your storage drive (HDD) then it should not be a problem then. You can create a RAID 1 array on that storage drive without a problem hence the OS is not stored there. The Intel SRT create an array option should make things easier for you rather than going into the Windows startup process.
> 
> Sorry, I missed up the OS on SSD part on your first post.


Hey Cheaptrick, I can't get the RAID1 to work. If I change the SATA mode in bios to RAID, then during boot, configure the two 1 TB drives in RAID 1, I get stuck in a boot loop over and over and over.

If I delete the RAID, it boots up fine.

I am guessing that I must install the RAID1 prior to installing the OS, etc. Guess I know what I'll be doing this weekend.......


----------



## NewHighScore

Hey guys I got kind of a noob question for you guys. Is there any way to get MSI Control center to load with a certain fan profile? Since the board has 5 PWM headers I have all 9 of my fans hooked up via motherboard so I didn't have to buy a fan controller and I can't figure out for the life of me how to get them to load in the quiet profile.


----------



## ZDarryl

Does anybody know if there is a way to check if a video card is running at PCIe 3.0 and if it is running at x16 or x8?

Is there a utility out there that can do this? Maybe AIDA64?


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDarryl*
> 
> Does anybody know if there is a way to check if a video card is running at PCIe 3.0 and if it is running at x16 or x8?
> 
> Is there a utility out there that can do this? Maybe AIDA64?


CPU-z should tell you. Not sure if there is a physical way to check


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDarryl*
> 
> Does anybody know if there is a way to check if a video card is running at PCIe 3.0 and if it is running at x16 or x8?
> 
> Is there a utility out there that can do this? Maybe AIDA64?


CPU-z or GPU-z


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> CPU-z or GPU-z


Oops. Damn spell correct phone. GPU-z. Sorry for the bad info.


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> CPU-z or GPU-z


Here is a screenshot of GPU-Z (not my computer).

I see it says PCIe 3.0 x16 then says x16 1.1 Do you know what that means?

7870-gpuz.jpg 60k .jpg file


----------



## ShadyGaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Hey guys I got kind of a noob question for you guys. Is there any way to get MSI Control center to load with a certain fan profile? Since the board has 5 PWM headers I have all 9 of my fans hooked up via motherboard so I didn't have to buy a fan controller and I can't figure out for the life of me how to get them to load in the quiet profile.


I tried to use command center and did not managed to make every fan to work , so we used SpeedFan and now I control of all the fans. I recommend you do the same









Some changes with the new BIOS update 17.6? I heard that there are problems with some motherboards.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDarryl*
> 
> Here is a screenshot of GPU-Z (not my computer).
> 
> I see it says PCIe 3.0 x16 then says x16 1.1 Do you know what that means?
> 
> 7870-gpuz.jpg 60k .jpg file


That means your card is idling at PCI-e 1.1 spec. When you ramp it up in 3D mode or put some other heavy load on it, it should jump up to 3.0 spec.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> I tried to use command center and did not managed to make every fan to work , so we used SpeedFan and now I control of all the fans. I recommend you do the same:thumb:
> 
> Some changes with the new BIOS update 17.6? I heard that there are problems with some motherboards.


Thanks for the recommendation. I'll be sure to check it out. I'm also probably due for a bios update. I think I'm on 17.4


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation. I'll be sure to check it out. I'm also probably due for a bios update. I think I'm on 17.4


If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


It is broke but in a minor way. I was only able to access my short and long duration power limits once. The very first time I opened them up. Since then the sub menu has seemed to disappear.









Also would love to be able to boot up with fans at 50% speed.


----------



## ShadyGaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation. I'll be sure to check it out. I'm also probably due for a bios update. I think I'm on 17.4


I`m on 17.5 bios and it works perfect almost







I cant save a overclock profile, but is to small problema to update

PS: Sorry for double post


----------



## ShadyGaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation. I'll be sure to check it out. I'm also probably due for a bios update. I think I'm on 17.4


I`m on 17.5 bios and it works perfect almost







I cant save a overclock profile, but is to small problema to update
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> It is broke but in a minor way. I was only able to access my short and long duration power limits once. The very first time I opened them up. Since then the sub menu has seemed to disappear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also would love to be able to boot up with fans at 50% speed.


I set in the bios the cpu fan to 25% and all to 50% and in win i let SpeedFan to control the fan speed!

Here is a photo for my fan profile in the bios!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Okay, I gave up on my sucky 3770K. I'm cranking my 2600K @5.1 now. Add me to the club please


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDarryl*
> 
> Hey Cheaptrick, I can't get the RAID1 to work. If I change the SATA mode in bios to RAID, then during boot, configure the two 1 TB drives in RAID 1, I get stuck in a boot loop over and over and over.
> 
> If I delete the RAID, it boots up fine.
> 
> I am guessing that I must install the RAID1 prior to installing the OS, etc. Guess I know what I'll be doing this weekend.......


Make sure that you enable all that SATA ports that you're going to use for RAID on MSI Control Center. (picture below)



Open the Intel Rapid Storage Technology program & create an array. (picture below)



Open MSI Control Center again & go to Boot Menu. Sellect the 1st Boot priority on drive containing the OS. Unsellect the RAID drives as you installed your OS on a single SSD & not on RAID. (I'm using a picture on my set up as an example. The name of your disk is different)


----------



## Tyreman

duplicate post


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Why would that be a "fail" chip? It does seem to be taking higher than typical voltage to get you to 4.5ghz (I'm running 4.5 @1.245v) but you still cant complain about the results. Only things I changed were the CPU vcore and vdroop of 100% (drops to 1.232v under load). At 1.245v, my CPU hits 82c (cores 1 and 2). Havent run a 12h Prime test but it games all day long like this which is all I ask of it. Just noticed I forgot to drop the bus back to 100mhz after the BIOS update but working fine regardless so I'll leave it there I guess...


what are cpu features & hybrid digital power settings at


----------



## SlashPT

Seems like you saved my life Blatsz32 thanks alot!

Got it working when selected OC Genie mode!

4.6 Ghz on a coolermaster V6 GT seems fair enough









Thanks once again


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Okay, I gave up on my sucky 3770K. I'm cranking my 2600K @5.1 now. Add me to the club please


Looking good BM!

I should really dust of my custom loop, and pair it with my mpower build. I'm using a h100 with it right now.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Looking good BM!
> 
> I should really dust of my custom loop, and pair it with my mpower build. I'm using a h100 with it right now.


Thanks anubis. I gave up on overclocking the 3770K. It really sucks hard in overclocking. Even at 1.47V it fails above 4.5GHz. That made the mpower purchase a bit pointless since I'm back on the 2600K again...

It looks good though so I'll keep it. I'll probably be selling the 3770K.


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Make sure that you enable all that SATA ports that you're going to use for RAID on MSI Control Center. (picture below)
> 
> 
> 
> Open the Intel Rapid Storage Technology program & create an array. (picture below)
> 
> 
> 
> Open MSI Control Center again & go to Boot Menu. Sellect the 1st Boot priority on drive containing the OS. Unsellect the RAID drives as you installed your OS on a single SSD & not on RAID. (I'm using a picture on my set up as an example. The name of your disk is different)


I'll try this tonight. THANKS!!!! +rep


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDarryl*
> 
> *1) Does anyone know if my video card will run at x16 or x8 in the second x16 slot when the first x16 slot is empty?*
> 
> 2) Is anybody compiling for this motherboard, CPU overclocks with voltages, CPU Cooler name, Bios version, and maybe with Control Center screen shots? I am curious as to how high I can get my i7-3770K with H100. Maybe a list can be added to the first post by GoatEater or would a new thread be better?


OK the second Slot is only up to 8x either 3.0 or 2.0 or 1.1 depends on your video card only the first slot is able to run at 16x 3.0 or 2.0 or 1.1 again depends on the GPU I would say running a 7870 a 3.0 capable card at 8x 3.0 = 16x 2.0 no it would not get affected by bandwidth. Hope this helps


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> what are cpu features & hybrid digital power settings at


Everything else is default/auto settings.


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastercommander*
> 
> OK the second Slot is only up to 8x either 3.0 or 2.0 or 1.1 depends on your video card only the first slot is able to run at 16x 3.0 or 2.0 or 1.1 again depends on the GPU I would say running a 7870 a 3.0 capable card at 8x 3.0 = 16x 2.0 no it would not get affected by bandwidth. Hope this helps


So do you think this will cause poor game performance with the card? Should I try to move my H100 to the top of my case to unblock the top x16 slot?


----------



## ZDarryl

duplicate post


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDarryl*
> 
> So do you think this will cause poor game performance with the card? Should I try to move my H100 to the top of my case to unblock the top x16 slot?


You can if you want, but I doubt you would notice any real-world difference. The 7870 definitely doesn't need the pci-e 3.0 spec it runs at, and probably makes little to no difference 8x vs 16x. If you do decide to move it, you should run benches before and after just to see the difference.


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> You can if you want, but I doubt you would notice any real-world difference. The 7870 definitely doesn't need the pci-e 3.0 spec it runs at, and probably makes little to no difference 8x vs 16x. If you do decide to move it, you should run benches before and after just to see the difference.


Great idea regarding benchmarks before and after!

It looks like there might be some slight modding involved to move the H100 to the top of the case. Not the end of the world, just a bit more difficult.

What benchmarks would you recommend? 3DMark 11 & ?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDarryl*
> 
> Great idea regarding benchmarks before and after!
> 
> It looks like there might be some slight modding involved to move the H100 to the top of the case. Not the end of the world, just a bit more difficult.
> 
> What benchmarks would you recommend? 3DMark 11 & ?


I would do a couple runs of 3dmark 11 / Heaven 3.0 bench, and maybe your favorite game based benchmark.

I don't know exactly how your case is configured, but if you didn't feel like modding, and just wanted to get into testing, you could probably lay it on its side, and just have the radiator hang out the side onto something supporting it. Then try the cards in the different slots. xD sounds like a bit of work, but probably less than taking everything out of your case, and getting out the dremel.


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I would do a couple runs of 3dmark 11 / Heaven 3.0 bench, and maybe your favorite game based benchmark.
> 
> I don't know exactly how your case is configured, but if you didn't feel like modding, and just wanted to get into testing, you could probably lay it on its side, and just have the radiator hang out the side onto something supporting it. Then try the cards in the different slots. xD sounds like a bit of work, but probably less than taking everything out of your case, and getting out the dremel.


Here is a pic of my set up. I like the idea of pulling out the H100, so I can run tests in both slots!

What is "game based benchmark"? Sorry I am clueless....

IMG_6228.JPG 3682k .JPG file


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Everything else is default/auto settings.[/quote
> 
> y got pm


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDarryl*
> 
> Here is a pic of my set up. I like the idea of pulling out the H100, so I can run tests in both slots!
> 
> IMG_6228.JPG 3682k .JPG file


That's a massive case! I think that's the first time I've seen a h100 back there, nice.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> That's a massive case! I think that's the first time I've seen a h100 back there, nice.


I saw those cases a lot in 2007-2009. An Antec 1200 is my guess. Looks very similar to the 900 just a lot taller.


----------



## jmotyka

I just installed my MSI Z77 MPOWER yesterday.

Specs

Case - NZXT Switch 810 White
Power supply - Corsair TX750m
Motherboard -MSI Z77 MPOWER
CPU - Intel -5 2500k
CPU Cooler - Corsair h80i (Love this thing.)
Memory - Mushkin 16gb Blackline
SSD - 2x 128gb Sandisk Extreme
Storeage - WD Caviar Black 1TB
Graphics Card - GTX670 Galaxy 1062Boost - 6368 Memory Clock
Fans - 4 Corsair sp120's (I Hate them, so im buying noctua)
NZXT 140's
OS 1 Windows 7 Ultimate
OS 2 Mac OSX Mountain Lion 10.8.2 Full Video, Audio, Ethernet Support, Still working on usb3.0 its been giving me a hard time.

Now i love this board. Probably the best motherboard of 2012 hands down. Now my only gripe is im getting poor performance with unigine heaven. I have not tried other benchmarks besides geekbench and thats cpu related. Now my previous mobo was the p67 fatality performance, which was an ok mobo, i had some issues hense the new Mpower. I was gettting 1500-1600 points on heaven with everything maxed out @1920x1080p on the asrock fatality board. I have an effective stable cpu overclock of 4.4ghz and im not going further, i dont need to, my current gpu specs are above. with the msi moard im getting 1100 and thats putting lightly, one time i got 900. Now what do you suppose my issue is? I seen an option in bios settings>PCI subsystem settings> PCI BUS clocks are at 32, Is that the preferred clock for that, or is any of the other options like 248 bus clocks? Im not familiar with this bios setting as i didnt have this in my last board? I need input on this issue.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDarryl*
> 
> I'll try this tonight. THANKS!!!! +rep


I'd like to add something...Looking closely at the boot image I've posted in my previous post it was showing my storage drive as my 1st boot device. I wondered why cuz my OS is inside my (2) SSDs on RAID 0 & not in my storage drive. I've noticed that sometimes when I reboot my computer it would turn on then restart again before it reads my OS. Sometimes I get boot errors. Somehow this motherboard can bypass boot device priority which is strange cuz in my previous experienced with other motherboards, this is not the case. Anyway, I was able to fix this by doing the following:

1) During reboot I log into UEFI BIOS setting & made some changes.
2) Restored the default BIOS setting & I was able to see on the boot priority list my RAID volume as [Hard Disk: Intel Volume0]. This was not visible before the default restore change.



3) I then also made some changes on my BIOS settings. I disabled SATA Hot Plug on SATA 1 & SATA 2 (my SSDs on RAID 0 with OS) & SATA 5 (my optical drive). I enabled SATA 3 & SATA 4 on my 2 removable hybrid SSDs on JBOD inside a 2.5" backplane. I also enabled Hot Plug on my front plug & play SATA port on SATA 6.



Caution! Don't enable SATA Hot plug unless you're connecting a plug & play device on the SATA ports & make sure that the 1st boot priority device is the drive with OS or you'll get boot read errors.


----------



## 8bitclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Thanks anubis. I gave up on overclocking the 3770K. It really sucks hard in overclocking. Even at 1.47V it fails above 4.5GHz. That made the mpower purchase a bit pointless since I'm back on the 2600K again...
> 
> It looks good though so I'll keep it. I'll probably be selling the 3770K.


Looks like you lucked out on the silicon lottery and got a crappy chip.....many 3770k owners can easily oc 4.5ghz with 1.3-1.4v vcore.


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastercommander*
> 
> OK the second Slot is only up to 8x either 3.0 or 2.0 or 1.1 depends on your video card only the first slot is able to run at 16x 3.0 or 2.0 or 1.1 again depends on the GPU I would say running a 7870 a 3.0 capable card at 8x 3.0 = 16x 2.0 no it would not get affected by bandwidth. Hope this helps


You are exactly right about the second slot being x8!!! See my GPU-Z screenshot (Thanks Vaporizer and TheBlademaster01!!!!!)









ScreenHunter_080.jpg 60k .jpg file


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> Quote:
> I'd like to add something...Looking closely at the boot image I've posted in my previous post it was showing my storage drive as my 1st boot device. I wondered why cuz my OS is inside my (2) SSDs on RAID 0 & not in my storage drive. I've noticed that sometimes when I reboot my computer it would turn on then restart again before it reads my OS. Sometimes I get boot errors. Somehow this motherboard can bypass boot device priority which is strange cuz in my previous experienced with other motherboards, this is not the case. Anyway, I was able to fix this by doing the following:
> 
> 1) During reboot I log into UEFI BIOS setting & made some changes.
> 2) Restored the default BIOS setting & I was able to see on the boot priority list my RAID volume as [Hard Disk: Intel Volume0]. This was not visible before the default restore change.
> 
> 
> 
> 3) I then also made some changes on my BIOS settings. I disabled SATA Hot Plug on SATA 1 & SATA 2 (my SSDs on RAID 0 with errors.


Cheaptrick, if I select raid mode in bios, I get stuck in a boot loop, that actually tries to start windows, then restarts and then it asks about repair mode or start Windows normally, then does it over and over. If I change back to achi, starts right up???????????


----------



## Cheaptrick

RAID might not be possible after all hence you already set AHCI for your SSD boot drive with OS. This motherboard only has 1 RAID controller (Intel) as opposed to 2 on some other high end motherboards.

As last option, just set the SATA mode to AHCI & see if you still will be able to create a separate RAID array though it's highly unlikely. Or you can also try to set it to RAID & make sure that the boot priority 1 is set to the SSD containing the OS.

Can you post a screenshot of the boot priority setting.


----------



## Hanoverfist

W.I.P.


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanoverfist*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W.I.P.


GOSH, DATS PURDY!!!


----------



## NewHighScore

Sexy orange there Hanoverfist









Pretty much done. Finally.


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Sexy orange there Hanoverfist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much done. Finally.


DANG, YOURS IS PURDY TOO!!!









Where's your PSU and hard drives? Under that plate at the bottom?


----------



## ZDarryl

arrrggg double posts!


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanoverfist*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W.I.P.


Orange is definitely my favorite but I was always afraid to drop it in/on a tower but yours is coming out very clean so far.


----------



## FeelKun

Having a weird issue.. While restarting my computer shuts down and boots back up a few seconds later. I also get a message after it powers on and off twice ; OC has failed it (Press f1 to go to bios, F2 to revert to default values). The overclock is stable, I've ran 36hrs of prime 95, 4 hours of OCCT large data, and 10 passes of memtest86.

Any thoughts would be much appreciated, thanks.

Edit: fixed, reset bios to default used the exact same settings; odd.


----------



## TommyMoore

All installed, now to start overclocking









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8372174986/
MPower 2500k by TJM_83, on Flickr


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanoverfist*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W.I.P.
> snipped


Looking good so far!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Sexy orange there Hanoverfist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much done. Finally.


That is looking REALLY good, the custom backplate on the card is a nice touch!


----------



## Malphis

Alright, so I've clocked my CPU at 4.2 and the voltage is set to auto. My problem is that the CPU stays at a constant 4.2 when idle, but the voltage drops down where it should be. It is stable, as it's been running this way for days, but I guess I'm just wondering if anyone has a fix for this. I've searched the web, and the forums here, and even found a few others with the same issue, only no one seems to have resolved it.

In the bios I've got:
c1e enabled
intel c-state and package c state limit both on auto
cpu ratio set to 42 and voltage is auto
eist enabled
intel turbo boost and enhanced turbo both enabled
XMP enabled
overspeed protection enabled


----------



## Erik1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malphis*
> 
> Alright, so I've clocked my CPU at 4.2 and the voltage is set to auto. My problem is that the CPU stays at a constant 4.2 when idle, but the voltage drops down where it should be. It is stable, as it's been running this way for days, but I guess I'm just wondering if anyone has a fix for this. I've searched the web, and the forums here, and even found a few others with the same issue, only no one seems to have resolved it.
> 
> In the bios I've got:
> c1e enabled
> intel c-state and package c state limit both on auto
> cpu ratio set to 42 and voltage is auto
> eist enabled
> intel turbo boost and enhanced turbo both enabled
> XMP enabled
> overspeed protection enabled


Set your cpu ratio to auto and change the core multipliers instead. This will give you downclocking. But for 4.2 Ghz you can also use my OC genie, it will give you the same oc.


----------



## Malphis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik1974*
> 
> Set your cpu ratio to auto and change the core multipliers instead. This will give you downclocking. But for 4.2 Ghz you can also use my OC genie, it will give you the same oc.


Is the only way to change the multiplier through the control center because I don't see an option to do that in this bios?


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malphis*
> 
> Is the only way to change the multiplier through the control center because I don't see an option to do that in this bios?


Look in CPU features at the bottom ...............4 core multi there..core ratio limit?
thats where I changed mine


----------



## Malphis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Look in CPU features at the bottom ...............4 core multi there..core ratio limit?
> thats where I changed mine


I'll give that a try and see what happens. A few minutes ago I tried using the OC genie option through the bios and not the button, and using the default settings it provides. It did overclock the CPU to 4.2 as I anticipated, but the voltage would drop at idle while the clock speed remained the same.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malphis*
> 
> I'll give that a try and see what happens. A few minutes ago I tried using the OC genie option through the bios and not the button, and using the default settings it provides. It did overclock the CPU to 4.2 as I anticipated, but the voltage would drop at idle while the clock speed remained the same.


and adjust cpu ratio to Auto if memory serves right
necessary c`s enabled


----------



## Malphis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> and adjust cpu ratio to Auto if memory serves right
> necessary c`s enabled


Well your first post did the trick! I'm glad you came along. This one has been stumping me for days. I reset all bios settings to default, changed the 4 core ratios individually to 42, saved and restarted. The system was running at 4.2 and voltage was normal as well, neither would drop at idle, but then i enabled c1e, restarted the system and that did it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malphis*
> 
> Well your first post did the trick! I'm glad you came along. This one has been stumping me for days. I reset all bios settings to default, changed the 4 core ratios individually to 42, saved and restarted. The system was running at 4.2 and voltage was normal as well, neither would drop at idle, but then i enabled c1e, restarted the system and that did it. Thanks for your help.


Good it works


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I've got another problem. My spinpoints are in raid0 config on the Sata 2 ports and I have succesfully created a raid volume and installed Windows on it. However, after clearing CMOS due to a CPU swap the bios does not want to boot from the raid array anymore unless I hit F11 early in the POST process and select the raid array in the boot menu.

How do I get the system to automatically boot from the raid array again?


----------



## MS X-Treme

- Inwin Dragon Rider

- MSI Z77 MPower
- i7 3770K
- Samsung Pro 256Gb ( SSD )
- F3-17000CL9D-8GBXM ( 2 sticks ) of 16 Gb
- Palit GTX 680 Jetstream 4 Gb
- Custom watercooling
2 x 240 Rad
1 x 120 Rad
- 13 pieces Fan
- XSPC RayStorm CPU WaterBlock
- Swiftech MCP35X Pump
- Swiftech MCP35X Reservoir.

I have OC i7 3770K stable 100.5 x 48 ( 4.824 Ghz ) with nice temp, idle 32 degrees.
My Gpu GTX 680 also OC" ed.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I've got another problem. My spinpoints are in raid0 config on the Sata 2 ports and I have succesfully created a raid volume and installed Windows on it. However, after clearing CMOS due to a CPU swap the bios does not want to boot from the raid array anymore unless I hit F11 early in the POST process and select the raid array in the boot menu.
> 
> How do I get the system to automatically boot from the raid array again?


Somehow after the clear CMOS the SATA configuration reverted to the default setting. Check back again the SATA mode on the BIOS setting & make sure that it's on RAID Mode & that the SATA ports with SSDs on RAID 0 is set with disabled SATA Hot Plug.



Check on the BIOS Boot Device setting & make sure that the 1st Boot Device is *[Hard Disk:Intel Vol0]*. Disable the USB Boot Device. During reboot it will read the RAID 0 drives first. In your case, it's not reading the RAID array first that's why it doesn't boot on the RAID array with OS.


----------



## TommyMoore

4.6 Stable overclock with Intelburn. A bit more tweaking to do.


----------



## adi518

Might be getting this board, will my g.skill snipers work with it? They're 1866mhz CL9.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Might be getting this board, will my g.skill snipers work with it? They're 1866mhz CL9.


I can't say for sure by my experience G.Skill is highly compatible and those specs are pretty average. I don't see why they wouldn't work.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MS X-Treme*
> 
> This is my setup :
> 
> - MSI Z77 MPower
> - i7 3770K
> - Samsung Pro 256Gb ( SSD )
> - F3-17000CL9D-8GBXM ( 2 sticks ) of 16 Gb
> - Palit GTX 680 Jetstream 4 Gb
> - Custom watercooling
> 2 x 240 Rad
> 1 x 120 Rad
> - 13 pieces Fan
> - InWin Dragon Raider
> - XSPC RayStorm CPU WaterBlock
> - Swiftech MCP35X Pump
> - Swiftech MCP35X Reservoir.
> 
> I have OC i7 3770K stable 100.5 x 48 ( 4.824 Ghz ) with nice temp, idle 32 degrees.
> My Gpu GTX 680 also OC" ed.


Nice machine! Idle temps aren't very accurate, temps under load are what really matters & ivy bridge does tend to run hot under load, & the cooler the better for longevity of the chip (if you need it to last a long time).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TommyMoore*
> 
> 
> 
> 4.6 Stable overclock with Intelburn. A bit more tweaking to do.


Try it using more memory than the standard setting, makes the machine work harder, at least 2 or 4Gb, something that can reflect real world usage. Max memory is best to really stress test, I usually open a couple browser windows before running so there is a bit of memory free to browse the web while it runs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Might be getting this board, will my g.skill snipers work with it? They're 1866mhz CL9.


Should work fine, it's actually not very common to find a memory kit that isn't compatible with a board (some my overclock better on other boards, etc., but it usually works at least)


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Should work fine, it's actually not very common to find a memory kit that isn't compatible with a board (some my overclock better on other boards, etc., but it usually works at least)


I still don't understand why the MSI Z77 Mpower doesn't overclock ram as well as other motherboards.

I have a 2x4GB kit of Samsung Green Low Profile 30nm sticks that over clock to 2133mhz 1T CL 9-9-9-24 with only 1.45v. That is very fast for any set of Samsung Green ram and I have seen many others not be able to get this speed with such low voltage but able to get 2400mhz and 2600mhz with looser timings and higher voltage but my sticks are somewhat stuck. Fastest I can get my sticks to go is a little over 2200mhz CL9. Good performance but I feel like they are software locked from the BIOS. Hope MSI works on memory compatibility for over clocking.


----------



## FtW 420

For me so far it has only been the samsung HYKO that are difficult with anything more than 2200Mhz on the mpower. With PSC based mem 2400Mhz with a 1600mhz kit is easy, 2600Mhz is doable. Samsung HCH9 sticks do 2800Mhz (tough to stabilize but they work). 2666 c9 fully stable with vccio at 1.05 & vccsa at 1.0V very easily.

Not sure why the mpower dislikes the samsung green, my asus board does boot it up at 2400 & 2600Mhz. I really only use the samsung in a daily rig since i have other mem kits that do better for benching.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Should work fine, it's actually not very common to find a memory kit that isn't compatible with a board (some my overclock better on other boards, etc., but it usually works at least)
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't understand why the MSI Z77 Mpower doesn't overclock ram as well as other motherboards.
> 
> I have a 2x4GB kit of Samsung Green Low Profile 30nm sticks that over clock to 2133mhz 1T CL 9-9-9-24 with only 1.45v. That is very fast for any set of Samsung Green ram and I have seen many others not be able to get this speed with such low voltage but able to get 2400mhz and 2600mhz with looser timings and higher voltage but my sticks are somewhat stuck. Fastest I can get my sticks to go is a little over 2200mhz CL9. Good performance but I feel like they are software locked from the BIOS. Hope MSI works on memory compatibility for over clocking.
Click to expand...

Wondering, could it be your IMC? Have you found this to be true trying different IBs on the same MPower?


----------



## FtW 420

You can tell by the debug LED, when the memory can't do the speed & timings at the vdimm set the debug will stop at 55, if the IMC can't do it the debug stops at 23.

It is something with the board or bios that doesn't like the low profile HYKO sticks that much, I tried for a while in the mpower & anything above 2200 stops at 55, where in an asus board it boots higher. Samsung ram that isn't HYKO works fine in the mpower (tested with a 2600 c10 kit with samsung HCH9 ICs).


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Wondering, could it be your IMC? Have you found this to be true trying different IBs on the same MPower?


I don't think it is the IMC. I have ran Gskill TridenTX 2400mhz over clocked to 2666mhz with with CL10 with the same CPU.

I think it is the mother board BIOS. The same CPU and Z77 Mpower mother board could not even run this ram at 1600mhz CL 11 a few months ago when the Motherboard first came out till MSI did a BIOS update that fixed part of the memory compatibility problems. I've seen high quality set of the Samsung Green low profile 30nm sticks over clocked over 2600mhz on Asus mother board systems. I think MSI needs to work on the ram over clocking BIOS settings.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> You can tell by the debug LED, when the memory can't do the speed & timings at the vdimm set the debug will stop at 55, if the IMC can't do it the debug stops at 23.
> 
> It is something with the board or bios that doesn't like the low profile HYKO sticks that much, I tried for a while in the mpower & anything above 2200 stops at 55, where in an asus board it boots higher. Samsung ram that isn't HYKO works fine in the mpower (tested with a 2600 c10 kit with samsung HCH9 ICs).


This makes sense to my experience. I have had good results with the Samung HCH9 based Gskill TridentX 2400mhz CL9 kit overclocked above 2600mhz But with the HYKO I hit a wall at a little over 2200mhz and get the error 55.
It would be great if this is something that could be fixed in the BIOS. I feel like my kit is being held back by the motherboard or motherboard BIOS.

I haven't seen any Samsung Green kits that will run 2133mhz CL 9-11-10-24 1T with only 1.45v. My kit should scale much higher when over clocked beyond 2133mhz but something with the motherboard or BIOS is stopping it.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> For me so far it has only been the samsung HYKO that are difficult with anything more than 2200Mhz on the mpower. With PSC based mem 2400Mhz with a 1600mhz kit is easy, 2600Mhz is doable. Samsung HCH9 sticks do 2800Mhz (tough to stabilize but they work). 2666 c9 fully stable with vccio at 1.05 & vccsa at 1.0V very easily.
> 
> Not sure why the mpower dislikes the samsung green, my asus board does boot it up at 2400 & 2600Mhz. I really only use the samsung in a daily rig since i have other mem kits that do better for benching.


So could you please recommend a cheap PSC based kit to try out?


----------



## FtW 420

Almost all work pretty well, the higher bin kits are getting hard to find at a decent price. For gskill just have to look for 1040 in the serial # under the barcode (xxxx1040xxxxxx)
My lowest bin PSC is a 1600Mhz 7-8-7 1.65V kit, 2400 9-11-9 at 1.69V. A couple weeks ago got a 1600Mhz 6-8-6 1.6V kit off ebay for less than $4.00 + 10.99 shipping, does as well as a couple of my better kits at 2400 9-11-9 1.65V.

Gonna play with my most recent kit on the mpower tonight, finally got a 2000Mhz 6-9-6 kit, 2200mhz 7-10-7 at 1.56V stable. Should do well at higher Mhz I hope!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> You can tell by the debug LED, when the memory can't do the speed & timings at the vdimm set the debug will stop at 55, if the IMC can't do it the debug stops at 23.
> 
> It is something with the board or bios that doesn't like the low profile HYKO sticks that much, I tried for a while in the mpower & anything above 2200 stops at 55, where in an asus board it boots higher. Samsung ram that isn't HYKO works fine in the mpower (tested with a 2600 c10 kit with samsung HCH9 ICs).


Ahh. Thanks for that info *FtW 420*.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Wondering, could it be your IMC? Have you found this to be true trying different IBs on the same MPower?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is the IMC. I have ran Gskill TridenTX 2400mhz over clocked to 2666mhz with with CL10 with the same CPU.
> 
> I think it is the mother board BIOS. The same CPU and Z77 Mpower mother board could not even run this ram at 1600mhz CL 11 a few months ago when the Motherboard first came out till MSI did a BIOS update that fixed part of the memory compatibility problems. I've seen high quality set of the Samsung Green low profile 30nm sticks over clocked over 2600mhz on Asus mother board systems. I think MSI needs to work on the ram over clocking BIOS settings.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I can see why you have come to that conclusion *SonDa5*. Hoping it was something easier to deal with than BIOS.


----------



## dreamer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MS X-Treme*
> 
> This is my setup :
> 
> - MSI Z77 MPower
> - i7 3770K
> - Samsung Pro 256Gb ( SSD )
> - F3-17000CL9D-8GBXM ( 2 sticks ) of 16 Gb
> - Palit GTX 680 Jetstream 4 Gb
> - Custom watercooling
> 2 x 240 Rad
> 1 x 120 Rad
> - 13 pieces Fan
> - InWin Dragon Raider
> - XSPC RayStorm CPU WaterBlock
> - Swiftech MCP35X Pump
> - Swiftech MCP35X Reservoir.
> 
> I have OC i7 3770K stable 100.5 x 48 ( 4.824 Ghz ) with nice temp, idle 32 degrees.
> My Gpu GTX 680 also OC" ed.


i dont see your idle 32 C??? it says 48 C on the image (the max temp ....???)


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreamer81*
> 
> i dont see your idle 32 C??? it says 48 C on the image (the max temp ....???)


Well, I see a minimum temp of 22-25*C so once the loop has warmed up 32 could be a good idle temp. 48*C is probably just after load.


----------



## TommyMoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Might be getting this board, will my g.skill snipers work with it? They're 1866mhz CL9.


If they are F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR then yes they do. I have 16gb in mine.

Z77 MPower is also listed on product page on G Skill website as a 'Qualified Motherboard'


----------



## TommyMoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Try it using more memory than the standard setting, makes the machine work harder, at least 2 or 4Gb, something that can reflect real world usage. Max memory is best to really stress test, I usually open a couple browser windows before running so there is a bit of memory free to browse the web while it runs.


Passes on High (2048mb), haven't got round to any higher than that yet.


----------



## MSIalex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDarryl*
> 
> If it runs at x8 will that be a big problem?


The 2nd slot is a physical x8 connection, so if you run a video card in the second slot it will be PCI-E 3.0 x8

Frankly if you're running a single 7870, you won't even max out x8 bandwidth.


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSIalex*
> 
> The 2nd slot is a physical x8 connection, so if you run a video card in the second slot it will be PCI-E 3.0 x8
> 
> Frankly if you're running a single 7870, you won't even max out x8 bandwidth.


Thanks Alex! Regarding the bandwidth, does it make a difference that this 7870 is a Tahiti LE based, so it really isn't a 7870, it is closer to a 7950. I.E., if I wanted to do Crossfire, I would need a 7950 and could not use a regular 7870.
Thanks!!!

Another question: I flashed bios #1 using a USB flashdrive and afterwards, the computer started to reboot, but then the fans and lighted would flash for a half second and would repeat this over and over again. I switched to Bios 2 and started right up. (I didn't look at the DEBUG LED, so I don't know what it had.......







)

I am guessing that somehow I messed up bios #1. Can I fix this? If I try to reflash it, by switching the switch to bios #1 put a USB flashdrive with new bios on it in USB port and start up my computer, it only does the light and fan flash over and over. Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Almost all work pretty well, the higher bin kits are getting hard to find at a decent price. For gskill just have to look for 1040 in the serial # under the barcode (xxxx1040xxxxxx)
> My lowest bin PSC is a 1600Mhz 7-8-7 1.65V kit, 2400 9-11-9 at 1.69V. A couple weeks ago got a 1600Mhz 6-8-6 1.6V kit off ebay for less than $4.00 + 10.99 shipping, does as well as a couple of my better kits at 2400 9-11-9 1.65V.
> 
> Gonna play with my most recent kit on the mpower tonight, finally got a 2000Mhz 6-9-6 kit, 2200mhz 7-10-7 at 1.56V stable. Should do well at higher Mhz I hope!


This is a fairly noobish question: What is the advantage to overclocking RAM? This is completely independent of the CPU overclock, right? I am guessing that it would increase scores in benchmarking over stock memory speeds, is this correct? What are the other advantages?

This motherboard supports DDR3-1066/1333/1600/1866*/2000*/2133*(OC)/2200*/2400*/2600*/2667*/2800*/3000* I have DDR3-1866.

*Cheaptrick* - I got the RAID1 to work. Had to reinstall Windows, but got my two 1TB SATA 6.0 GB/s drives in a Mirror RAID1! However, they are plugged into the SATA 3.0 ?GB/s connections on the Mobo


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDarryl*
> 
> This is a fairly noobish question: What is the advantage to overclocking RAM? This is completely independent of the CPU overclock, right? I am guessing that it would increase scores in benchmarking over stock memory speeds, is this correct? What are the other advantages?
> 
> This motherboard supports DDR3-1066/1333/1600/1866*/2000*/2133*(OC)/2200*/2400*/2600*/2667*/2800*/3000* I have DDR3-1866.
> 
> *Cheaptrick* - I got the RAID1 to work. Had to reinstall Windows, but got my two 1TB SATA 6.0 GB/s drives in a Mirror RAID1! However, they are plugged into the SATA 3.0 ?GB/s connections on the Mobo


Overclocking memory can increase perrformance, it doesn't do much for gaming & graphics applications, but can help with number crunching. Encoding, folding,etc. can get a small boost with faster memory, may or not be noticeable but a performance increase is there.
It generally isn't a big increase like a faster cpu & mostly noticeable in benchmarks, so the expensive high end kits are more for those after better bench scores.


----------



## Blatsz32

ZDarryl, hopefully Alex can give you an answer. The same thing happened to me on my first MPower...had it not been for the miserable times I've had with MSIs competitors I wouldn't have even given the board a second chane, but I did and all was well. When this happened to me I wasn't able to do anything. I had to make a choice, stick with one Bios (#2) or return to MicroCenter and get a new one. I chose to get a new one.

my concern is that something happened before the flash was completed. Not only that you had to shut down and restart..this leaves an incomplete Bios. I'm starting to wonder if the board is picky about the USB port that is used for flashing because this isn't the first time I've heard about people encountering the boot-cycle of doom after a flash. my only suggestion would be to disconnect all USB devices leaving only your mouse and use the 2 USB ports that are not driver dependent ( top 2) see if that works. Hopefully it will continue from where it left off. Other than that i'm really not sure what to do about a possible Bios corruption. Good luck bud.


----------



## SonDa5

I have been running the newest official 17.6 BIOS for a little over a week and I noticed that the Add "Hardware Prefetcher" item and "Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch" item in CPU Features have been added. Adjusting these effected my memory performance on MaxxMem2 benchmark and on physics cpu portion of 3dMark11 benchmark for the negative. What is a good way to use these features when over clocking?

Also my BCLK is stuck right now. It will adjust in BIOS but when I boot it doesn't change.

HELP!!!


----------



## SonDa5

Official 17.6 didn't work well for over clocking BCLK. Got stuck. Switched to Beta 17.6B4 and over clocking works better. Better performance on benchmarks as well.


----------



## Blatsz32

where did you DL the beta BIOS, can't find it on the site


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> where did you DL the beta BIOS, can't find it on the site


The newest betas are usually posted at the MSI forums.... here: http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=163872.0

A new one just came out since I last posted a few hours ago.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> The newest betas are usually posted at the MSI forums.... here: http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=163872.0
> 
> A new one just came out since I last posted a few hours ago.


tried the newest BIOS and the same problem with the locked BCLK setting came right back. Looks like there is a problem with BCLCK setting since the last official BIOS came out on 12/19/2012. Anyone else having a hard time over clocking baseclock with the 12.6 BIOS?


----------



## Nebulous

I posted some time ago about the Z77 MPower I had and the primary bios going south forcing me to run the board at stock speed with the secondary bios. Being fearful of overclocking the board and the secondary bios going dead. Well as I suspected I knew the board was on it's way out and it was only a matter of time, but this past Saturday it finally died. Upon booing it up it locked itself @ post code error 9C and will not go beyond that. I've done evrything to troubleshoot and to no avail. The cursed board is dead.

I'm glad it's dead as I hated this board ever since I got it in the first place. It's been nothing but a nightmare. MSI's tech support is of no help at all. I can get better help from a bunch of monkeys.









I will never buy another MSI product ever again period.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebulous*
> 
> I posted some time ago about the Z77 MPower I had and the primary bios going south forcing me to run the board at stock speed with the secondary bios. Being fearful of overclocking the board and the secondary bios going dead. Well as I suspected I knew the board was on it's way out and it was only a matter of time, but this past Saturday it finally died. Upon booing it up it locked itself @ post code error 9C and will not go beyond that. I've done evrything to troubleshoot and to no avail. The cursed board is dead.
> 
> I'm glad it's dead as I hated this board ever since I got it in the first place. It's been nothing but a nightmare. MSI's tech support is of no help at all. I can get better help from a bunch of monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will never buy another MSI product ever again period.


Do an RMA and sell it. I'm sure somebody will buy it from you.

Sounds like your moherboard just has a bad BIOS. Simple fix for MSI.


----------



## MS X-Treme

Update:

Oc my mem.

BCLK : 105


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MS X-Treme*
> 
> Update:
> 
> Oc my mem.
> 
> BCLK : 105


hhmmmm There must be some setting in the BIOS that effects BCLK over clock. I'm unable to over clock 17.6 BIOS BCLK.

Could you please share your BIOS settings? I know it is a lot of work but I am having a tough time figuring this out and would appreciate the help.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> hhmmmm There must be some setting in the BIOS that effects BCLK over clock. I'm unable to over clock 17.6 BIOS BCLK.
> 
> Could you please share your BIOS settings? I know it is a lot of work but I am having a tough time figuring this out and would appreciate the help.


It won`t type in manually using num keypad at right or top keyboard numbers then enter?
+ or - minus keys


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> ZDarryl, hopefully Alex can give you an answer. The same thing happened to me on my first MPower...had it not been for the miserable times I've had with MSIs competitors I wouldn't have even given the board a second chane, but I did and all was well. When this happened to me I wasn't able to do anything. I had to make a choice, stick with one Bios (#2) or return to MicroCenter and get a new one. I chose to get a new one.
> 
> my concern is that something happened before the flash was completed. Not only that you had to shut down and restart..this leaves an incomplete Bios. I'm starting to wonder if the board is picky about the USB port that is used for flashing because this isn't the first time I've heard about people encountering the boot-cycle of doom after a flash. my only suggestion would be to disconnect all USB devices leaving only your mouse and use the 2 USB ports that are not driver dependent ( top 2) see if that works. Hopefully it will continue from where it left off. Other than that i'm really not sure what to do about a possible Bios corruption. Good luck bud.


I will give this a try. Haven't heard from Alex yet. Thanks!!!


----------



## llamaboiz

*update*
Bought this board the first wk of Sept., its been 5'ish months of ownership~ i couldn't be happier. Board does everything its supposed to do, does everything i ask of it. Rock solid.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDarryl*
> 
> Thanks Alex! Regarding the bandwidth, does it make a difference that this 7870 is a Tahiti LE based, so it really isn't a 7870, it is closer to a 7950. I.E., if I wanted to do Crossfire, I would need a 7950 and could not use a regular 7870.
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Another question: I flashed bios #1 using a USB flashdrive and afterwards, the computer started to reboot, but then the fans and lighted would flash for a half second and would repeat this over and over again. I switched to Bios 2 and started right up. (I didn't look at the DEBUG LED, so I don't know what it had.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I am guessing that somehow I messed up bios #1. Can I fix this? If I try to reflash it, by switching the switch to bios #1 put a USB flashdrive with new bios on it in USB port and start up my computer, it only does the light and fan flash over and over. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!


This is because after you flash your BIOS the default BIOS setting is set. You have to get into your your BIOS setting after flashing it & do the (2) most important things & other adjustments.

1) Set the SATA configuration
2) Set the boot priority in order & making sure that the 1st boot priority device is the drive which contains your operating system

When you update your BIOS the BIOS setting will set to default.


----------



## Blatsz32

Oh Zdarryl, just realized something while sitting on the "throne", maybe you tried it already maybe you haven't. I updated my BIOS to the new beta that was mentioned earlier, after I had updated my mobo started a boot cycle, freaked me out. I unplugged cord from PSU, made sure that all power was purged, reset the CMOS, and all was well after. You can give that a try if you haven't already.

The key is to make sure that ALL POWER IS PURGED before you reset the CMOS. that means the on board power switch is not lit up.

Hey Sonda, I read somewhere that BCLK overclocking wasn't all that stable on this board. I was able to do it on my Sabertooth but not on the MPOWER.
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/11/28/msi_z77_mpower_lga1155_motherboard_review/7


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> It won`t type in manually using num keypad at right or top keyboard numbers then enter?
> + or - minus keys


Don't have a problem using a keyboard with 17.6 I have a problem figuring out which setting controls BCLK over clocking.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> Hey Sonda, I read somewhere that BCLK overclocking wasn't all that stable on this board. I was able to do it on my Sabertooth but not on the MPOWER.
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/11/28/msi_z77_mpower_lga1155_motherboard_review/7


I didn't have a problem over clocking BCLK| till I tried 17.6 BIOS. I can change the BCLK speed but it doesn't move when I boot. Stays at 10000.


----------



## Blatsz32

oh ok, you need to set it like : 10500

You have to do it in Overclock Genie II/ Overclcok settings/ My OC Gennie/ Baseclock


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> Oh Zdarryl, just realized something while sitting on the "throne", maybe you tried it already maybe you haven't. I updated my BIOS to the new beta that was mentioned earlier, after I had updated my mobo started a boot cycle, freaked me out. I unplugged cord from PSU, made sure that all power was purged, reset the CMOS, and all was well after. You can give that a try if you haven't already.
> 
> The key is to make sure that ALL POWER IS PURGED before you reset the CMOS. that means the on board power switch is not lit up.
> 
> Hey Sonda, I read somewhere that BCLK overclocking wasn't all that stable on this board. I was able to do it on my Sabertooth but not on the MPOWER.
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/11/28/msi_z77_mpower_lga1155_motherboard_review/7


Bclk depends on the cpu as well, I've had one 3770k in the mpower that didn't like anything over 106 bclk, another would run fine at 110 bclk.Think I've had about 6 different chips in it so far, none had issues with 106 or less.


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

That's a nice BIOS. Much better looking than my Extreme6


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> oh ok, you need to set it like : 10500
> 
> You have to do it in Overclock Genie II/ Overclcok settings/ My OC Gennie/ Baseclock


I just got it to work and I didn't do it in the My OC Genie tab....









http://valid.canardpc.com/2654859


DRAM voltage is set to 1.525v.











I swapped BIOS around 2-3 times and couldn't get the BCLK to over clock. Finally after going back and forth from old to new BIOS and having the same results I set my ram to 1333mhz CL 11 and set CPU to 5GHZ. Booted fine. Set RAM to 2200mhz with BCLK 102mhz for effective 5 GHZ with multi of 49 on CPU and booted and ram and CPU didn't take BCLK over clock. I powered down. Swapped my ram sticks around from the ram slots they were in and then it booted about 3 times and cycled through its start up with no image on display. Finally on the 4th reboot. (I just let it start up and shot off then start up by itself) it booted into Windows and the BCLK took effect on the RAM and CPU speed as posted above.

I blame the BIOS to be buggy with the Samsung Green HYKO IC based ram that I am using. It's working now and hopefully it sticks for awhile. I'm sure the RAM can go alot faster in an ASUS MOtherboard which over clocks HYKO ram like a champ. Please MSI fix the BIOS to fully support the SAmsun Green 30nm HYKO based ram.


----------



## tawak

i just got mine, had a bit of issue on my radeon 6950 mod to 6970.
it woudnt let me in on the bios, if the 6950 is switch to 6970 bios. And will work fine if at normal 6950.


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanoverfist*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W.I.P.


how did you remove those yellow plating i want to remove mine as well?


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanoverfist*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W.I.P.


Looks awesome!


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> how did you remove those yellow plating i want to remove mine as well?


I actually bothered him with this question couple days ago so I'll just go ahead and save everyone's time and effort.

The black (with yellow accent) covers are attached with a double-sided tape. You have to carefully lift it but it should come out rather easy. After that, you will remain with the awesome grey heatsinks.


----------



## ZDarryl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheaptrick*
> 
> This is because after you flash your BIOS the default BIOS setting is set. You have to get into your your BIOS setting after flashing it & do the (2) most important things & other adjustments.
> 
> 1) Set the SATA configuration
> 2) Set the boot priority in order & making sure that the 1st boot priority device is the drive which contains your operating system
> 
> When you update your BIOS the BIOS setting will set to default.


Hi Cheaptrick, after the flash, I couldn't even get into the bios, just lights and fans come on for half second, then off, repeated forever. When I switched to bios 2 booted up fine, then I set the SATA and boot priority, so no problems and I actually got my RAID1 set up!.







However, haven't fixed bios 1 yet.

=========================================================================
Here is what I heard from MSIAlex:

As for flash procedure, you should boot using #2 bios, and in ClickBIOS II screen, switch over to BIOS #1 and then flash. That's how you reflash.

I'll try this tonight hopefully.

==========================================================================
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> Oh Zdarryl, just realized something while sitting on the "throne", maybe you tried it already maybe you haven't. I updated my BIOS to the new beta that was mentioned earlier, after I had updated my mobo started a boot cycle, freaked me out. I unplugged cord from PSU, made sure that all power was purged, reset the CMOS, and all was well after. You can give that a try if you haven't already.
> 
> The key is to make sure that ALL POWER IS PURGED before you reset the CMOS. that means the on board power switch is not lit up.


If Alex's suggestion doesn't work, I will try yours. Thanks!


----------



## ZDarryl

wtheck....double post???????????


----------



## Nebulous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Do an RMA and sell it. I'm sure somebody will buy it from you.
> 
> Sounds like your moherboard just has a bad BIOS. Simple fix for MSI.


No warranty as it was a review sample. I was told this after I purchased it from someone and already had it installed in my case. When the primary bios went dead, I contacted MSI via phone and explained the situation because the serial number would not come up in their data base. After I contacted the seller is when he informed me it was a review sample. I then asked him to help me by talking to the MSI rep he had recieved the board from and I would pay to get it repaired. He refused stating he "didn't want to get in the middle of it and didn't want to get the rep in trouble"









I told him that would not happen, just explain the problem and what they quote you in repairs fees I will cover it. Not like he's losing any money on this. He still refused and MSI also refuses the repair the board stating again the board is not under warranty. He we go in this endless cycle that I ask for them to fix it and they keep refusing. The reason?: "The board is not under warranty". What kind of BS is that? So now I have a useless paperweight. I can understand if I deliberately killed the board by voltmodding it or running it under LN2, but I did no such thing aside from buying it.

Other companies are willing to do repairs if an item is out of warranty and charge a repair fee, MSI will not. So because of this issue I will not buy another review sample from anyone and 2nd, will not purchase anything with an MSI label on it. I'll chart this down on my list of brands I avoid at all costs.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Press the GO2BIOS button on your mobo & try running BIOS 1. Set the SATA configuration then the boot priority device. What I've noticed on this motherboard is that sometimes it doesn't recognized the Intel RAID configuration rightaway when you set the SATA configuration to RAID. Sometimes I have to click the default BIOS setting (or even login to Windows & set the SATA configuration & boot priority there on the CLICKBIOSII program) & do a reboot & then set again the SATA configuration to RAID before it can recognized the Intel RAID option on boot priority. If you do this & still have some problems in rebooting your PC then your BIOS is probably corrupted.

I don't suggest for you to do a manual BIOS flashing next time you update your BIOS hence this motherboard has a Live Update utility program that you can use to scan & totally install the motherboard utilities, drivers & the BIOS itself. Updating via the Live Update utility is less pain. I've actually updated the drivers manually on this motherboard several days ago using the drivers I've found at http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18441627. Though I managed to update some of the drivers, I have hard time updating the Intel USB driver that I've decided to uninstall the old Intel USB driver host controller ( Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller) via device manager but still unable to install the new USB driver. Luckily, by checking on the install CD I managed to find the older USB driver.

It's less pain to just scan for new updates & install it via the Live Update Utility even if it's not really the newest updates.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> how did you remove those yellow plating i want to remove mine as well?


I used a torch style lighter and was very careful. A blow dryer or heat gun will work as well. It helps a lot to heat up the plates a little. The one on the SB came off with ease. The others took a little love. I did however scratch one on the heatsinks with my screwdriver. Stupid me. If I ever have to do it again, I would use something plastic to pry them off.


----------



## tawak

Thanks! I t
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> I actually bothered him with this question couple days ago so I'll just go ahead and save everyone's time and effort.
> 
> The black (with yellow accent) covers are attached with a double-sided tape. You have to carefully lift it but it should come out rather easy. After that, you will remain with the awesome grey heatsinks.


Thanks I thought it was like soldered to it, wonder if I can take that off using a hair dryer.


----------



## TheDoctor46

Got a bit of a problem here.

When board was stock my 3570k would idle at 1.6GHz with a voltage of about 0.9xx. When it was loaded it would ramp up to 3.8Ghz (I think) and the voltage would rise, this was probably using auto-voltage.

I had a fiddle with the core ratio, both on the main page and the 4 ratios under CPU features, and now whilst I can adjust the overclock and the CPU does downclock to 1.6GHz, the voltage remains at the 1.150v I have manually set in the BIOS and won't drop when the CPU downclocks.

I've got C-states enabled, C1E support enabled, EIST enabled, turbo etc.

Is this a bug? I also had problems with C-state settings not sticking sometimes, although they seem to have stuck now. Evidently something that claims it is active obviously isn't if the voltage won't drop. Is it anything to do with setting the power management options to "custom"

I'm try to overclock via the BIOS under the standard settings page, but I don't really want to carry on until I can make the voltage drop when the CPU isn't loaded.


----------



## Creator

Hi, does anyone use a Creative Sound Blaster Z-Series card with this motherboard without issues? I seem to have an issue where I cannot install the card (though Windows sees it as HD Audio Device). It's an issue SPECIFIC to this computer with the Z77 MPower 2700K system and the card works in my other X79 Deluxe 3930K system.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1350082/msi-z77-mpower-creative-sound-blaster-z-series-problem


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> Got a bit of a problem here.
> 
> When board was stock my 3570k would idle at 1.6GHz with a voltage of about 0.9xx. When it was loaded it would ramp up to 3.8Ghz (I think) and the voltage would rise, this was probably using auto-voltage.
> 
> I had a fiddle with the core ratio, both on the main page and the 4 ratios under CPU features, and now whilst I can adjust the overclock and the CPU does downclock to 1.6GHz, the voltage remains at the 1.150v I have manually set in the BIOS and won't drop when the CPU downclocks.
> 
> I've got C-states enabled, C1E support enabled, EIST enabled, turbo etc.
> 
> Is this a bug? I also had problems with C-state settings not sticking sometimes, although they seem to have stuck now. Evidently something that claims it is active obviously isn't if the voltage won't drop. Is it anything to do with setting the power management options to "custom"
> 
> I'm try to overclock via the BIOS under the standard settings page, but I don't really want to carry on until I can make the voltage drop when the CPU isn't loaded.


from Another's findings

No. actually it doesn't.

We implement CPU offset voltage differently and from an overclocking perspective, apparantly better.

In ClickBIOS, go to "Hybrid Digital Power"

And there you can select your offset options, control and compensation.

Set VDroop Offset control to 100% (100% of the set voltage at maximum CPU speed) set Digital Compensation to High and just leave EIST enabled.

This leaves the Load Line Calibration settings at 100% when you set your voltages you want for OC and the system will do the rest.

As you can see from the table below (4.8 GHz LinX) this gives you lower power consumption vs. Asus/Gigabyte, lower temperatures and better performance.

oh .. and NO VCORE fluctuation.


----------



## TheDoctor46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> from Another's findings
> 
> No. actually it doesn't.
> 
> We implement CPU offset voltage differently and from an overclocking perspective, apparantly better.
> 
> In ClickBIOS, go to "Hybrid Digital Power"
> 
> And there you can select your offset options, control and compensation.
> 
> Set VDroop Offset control to 100% (100% of the set voltage at maximum CPU speed) set Digital Compensation to High and just leave EIST enabled.
> 
> This leaves the Load Line Calibration settings at 100% when you set your voltages you want for OC and the system will do the rest.
> 
> As you can see from the table below (4.8 GHz LinX) this gives you lower power consumption vs. Asus/Gigabyte, lower temperatures and better performance.
> 
> oh .. and NO VCORE fluctuation.


I'm not sure how that helps my problem of the Vcore not lowering whilst the CPU is idle.

Doesn't LLC deal with droop of Vcore under load? My problem is that Vcore won't drop when Idle.

Sorry if I don't understand the relevance of what you've posted. Maybe you can explain.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> I'm not sure how that helps my problem of the Vcore not lowering whilst the CPU is idle.
> 
> Doesn't LLC deal with droop of Vcore under load? My problem is that Vcore won't drop when Idle.
> 
> Sorry if I don't understand the relevance of what you've posted. Maybe you can explain.


Yeah i think I get what y mean.

Well try it at Auto for cpu voltage with the above settings see if it cpu voltage changes a bit as it processor scales up and down
Other than that I don't believe there is a same/specific offset voltage thingy as A*** boards
Its done a bit different.


----------



## Creator

I am so close to just throwing this motherboard into the trash. I've had nothing but random problems it... (and yes I have the latest bios installed)

- Loss of signal during reboot a regular issue
- Multiple times now I've lost a storage hard drive from changing a setting in the bios and having disk check run at Windows boot and screw things up (MSI Fast Boot was the last culprit)
- Can't get a sound card to work
- 2-3 boot loops after changing settings sometimes
- Doesn't have proper offset voltage

When things finally work, I don't dare touch anything in the bios anymore. What a frustrating thing this board has been. I don't care how well my motherboard overclocks when it literally can't do anything else right.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Yeah i think I get what y mean.
> 
> Well try it at Auto for cpu voltage with the above settings see if it cpu voltage changes a bit as it processor scales up and down
> Other than that I don't believe there is a same/specific offset voltage thingy as A*** boards
> Its done a bit different.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I am so close to just throwing this motherboard into the trash. I've had nothing but random problems it... (and yes I have the latest bios installed)
> 
> - Loss of signal during reboot a regular issue
> - Multiple times now I've lost a storage hard drive from changing a setting in the bios and having disk check run at Windows boot and screw things up (MSI Fast Boot was the last culprit)
> - Can't get a sound card to work
> - 2-3 boot loops after changing settings sometimes
> - Doesn't have proper offset voltage
> 
> When things finally work, I don't dare touch anything in the bios anymore. What a frustrating thing this board has been. I don't care how well my motherboard overclocks when it literally can't do anything else right.


what bios y on?
I wouldn't get to uptight about offset voltage my A*** pro was a a pain and it had it.
As for windows disk check let it finish and its done and most likely won't bother again unless a disc issue, had that here on many boards


----------



## Caos

please help OC my 3570k in msi zpower.. OC guide?


----------



## Tyreman

duplicate post


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> I just got it to work and I didn't do it in the My OC Genie tab....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2654859
> 
> 
> DRAM voltage is set to 1.525v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swapped BIOS around 2-3 times and couldn't get the BCLK to over clock. Finally after going back and forth from old to new BIOS and having the same results I set my ram to 1333mhz CL 11 and set CPU to 5GHZ. Booted fine. Set RAM to 2200mhz with BCLK 102mhz for effective 5 GHZ with multi of 49 on CPU and booted and ram and CPU didn't take BCLK over clock. I powered down. Swapped my ram sticks around from the ram slots they were in and then it booted about 3 times and cycled through its start up with no image on display. Finally on the 4th reboot. (I just let it start up and shot off then start up by itself) it booted into Windows and the BCLK took effect on the RAM and CPU speed as posted above.
> 
> I blame the BIOS to be buggy with the Samsung Green HYKO IC based ram that I am using. It's working now and hopefully it sticks for awhile. I'm sure the RAM can go alot faster in an ASUS MOtherboard which over clocks HYKO ram like a champ. Please MSI fix the BIOS to fully support the SAmsun Green 30nm HYKO based ram.


That was last night. This morning when i started up my RIG it went back to not over clocking the BCLK.









I swapped out Samsung Green to some Gskill 2400mhz to see if it may be the ram and that didn't work. SPent about an hour tweaking trying different BIOS options and nothing. The BCLK is stuck at 10000 every time regardless of what I manually set it at.









*I think the new BIOS CPU features of "Hardware Prefetcher" item and "Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch" options are part of the problem. When I disable hardware prefetcher my memory performance shoots way down. BUGGY!!!!*










*MSI fix the BIOS!!!*


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> what bios y on?
> I wouldn't get to uptight about offset voltage my A*** pro was a a pain and it had it.
> As for windows disk check let it finish and its done and most likely won't bother again unless a disc issue, had that here on many boards


I have a hard drive that no longer shows up in Windows (shows up in the bios). The check disk drive was for a different drive. Boot manager was also lost but I'm able to still boot from the SSD I have Windows installed on. Everything is just all screwed up now. This is the second or third time this has happened, but this has been worst of all so far because I haven't been able to recover data from the check disk drive this time.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> That was last night. This morning when i started up my RIG it went back to not over clocking the BCLK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swapped out Samsung Green to some Gskill 2400mhz to see if it may be the ram and that didn't work. SPent about an hour tweaking trying different BIOS options and nothing. The BCLK is stuck at 10000 every time regardless of what I manually set it at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I think the new BIOS CPU features of "Hardware Prefetcher" item and "Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch" options are part of the problem. When I disable hardware prefetcher my memory performance shoots way down. BUGGY!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MSI fix the BIOS!!!*


I haven't had that issue here, but I don't touch the bclk to move things faster, but prolly depends on the type of installed memory ?
You shouldn't be overclocking by adjusting that the bclk anyways that is the wrong way to overclock these


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I have a hard drive that no longer shows up in Windows (shows up in the bios). The check disk drive was for a different drive. Boot manager was also lost but I'm able to still boot from the SSD I have Windows installed on. Everything is just all screwed up now. This is the second or third time this has happened, but this has been worst of all so far because I haven't been able to recover data from the check disk drive this time.


Both A & B bios the same
Y have flashed the bios with M flash?


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Both A & B bios the same
> Y have flashed the bios with M flash?


It didn't have anything to do with the bios. I wanted to see what MSI Fast Boot was all about, so I enabled it. I think it basically skipped over post initialization and didn't initialize the other hard drives before Windows booted up, and just borked my setup.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> It didn't have anything to do with the bios. I wanted to see what MSI Fast Boot was all about, so I enabled it. I think it basically skipped over post initialization and didn't initialize the other hard drives before Windows booted up, and just borked my setup.


uh okay whatever
the bios contains the settings
Edit: maybe try and pull the plug remove battery, short cmos/bios jumper terminals for few seconds and work switches then let machine sit for a bit to fully try and clear the bios/cmos


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebulous*
> 
> No warranty as it was a review sample. I was told this after I purchased it from someone and already had it installed in my case. When the primary bios went dead, I contacted MSI via phone and explained the situation because the serial number would not come up in their data base. After I contacted the seller is when he informed me it was a review sample. I then asked him to help me by talking to the MSI rep he had recieved the board from and I would pay to get it repaired. He refused stating he "didn't want to get in the middle of it and didn't want to get the rep in trouble"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told him that would not happen, just explain the problem and what they quote you in repairs fees I will cover it. Not like he's losing any money on this. He still refused and MSI also refuses the repair the board stating again the board is not under warranty. He we go in this endless cycle that I ask for them to fix it and they keep refusing. The reason?: "The board is not under warranty". What kind of BS is that? So now I have a useless paperweight. I can understand if I deliberately killed the board by voltmodding it or running it under LN2, but I did no such thing aside from buying it.
> 
> Other companies are willing to do repairs if an item is out of warranty and charge a repair fee, MSI will not. So because of this issue I will not buy another review sample from anyone and 2nd, will not purchase anything with an MSI label on it. I'll chart this down on my list of brands I avoid at all costs.


Sounds like when you bought it, the seller did not advertise it as a review sample. This would be on the seller, if it was a review sample the item description should say so (since warranty is generally for retail purchased items).
I feel for ya though, that situation sucks...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I am so close to just throwing this motherboard into the trash. I've had nothing but random problems it... (and yes I have the latest bios installed)
> 
> - Loss of signal during reboot a regular issue
> - Multiple times now I've lost a storage hard drive from changing a setting in the bios and having disk check run at Windows boot and screw things up (MSI Fast Boot was the last culprit)
> - Can't get a sound card to work
> - 2-3 boot loops after changing settings sometimes
> - Doesn't have proper offset voltage
> 
> When things finally work, I don't dare touch anything in the bios anymore. What a frustrating thing this board has been. I don't care how well my motherboard overclocks when it literally can't do anything else right.


Haven't seen most of these issues, a boot loop after changing settings is normal, 3 loops after changing settings usually means a failed overclock.
The offset voltage thing is different from most boards, can't remember how far back in this thread but cl3p20 did have a post explaining how it works. I never looked at it since I have no use for offset voltage, for an overclockers board it works great as is.


----------



## FeelKun

"- 2-3 boot loops after changing settings sometimes" < I still have this issue. The only way I've fixed it is loading the optimized defaults and entering in all my overclock settings. (IF YOU TOUCH ANYTHING IT STARTS TO DO 2-3 BOOT CYCLES. )

"- Loss of signal during reboot a regular issue"< Fixes after you default the bios and enter the overclock settings. If i fix the base clock from 100.5 to 100 it starts boot cycling again.

I can't really change any settings without it boot cycling. It restarts fine right now, But if i change one setting in my bios when i restart it turns on and off several times before restarting.


----------



## FtW 420

When changing a lot of the settings (voltage, memory settings, bclk change, etc.) it will shut down, self check at post, shut down again, then post normally.
It might actually do it more than once, I change settings all the time & am pretty much used to it & stopped paying attention. Really iffy memory settings can get a good boot loop going but normally won't post at the end for me if things are that far out.


----------



## Blatsz32

Hey sonda, I cannot update/revert to the official BIOS. everytime I try I freeze up. Any luck on your end? I'm on Bios 2 atm. How do I update Bios one from Bios 2?

A lot of boards do the boot loop after an overclock, don't fret. Even my sabertooth did it. My Gigabyte as well.


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> When changing a lot of the settings (voltage, memory settings, bclk change, etc.) it will shut down, self check at post, shut down again, then post normally.
> It might actually do it more than once, I change settings all the time & am pretty much used to it & stopped paying attention. Really iffy memory settings can get a good boot loop going but normally won't post at the end for me if things are that far out.


My boot cycles happens without changing the bios at all. All my settings are stable 36 hrs of prime95, few hours of OCCT, and memtestx86 ( 10passes). I revert to optimized defaults and re-enter my overclock settings, After that it boot cycles once or twice and it's finished. But... If i change the settings one more time could be anything like fixing the base clock bug from 100.5 to 100, The boot cycles appear again after each restart of windows. My computer shuts off completely for a few seconds and boots back up usually does this twice. ( Without changing anything) If it boot cycles too many times a error message appears "overclock was unstable, blah blah, f1,f2." which is false. Even at stock settings it will boot cycle after restarting or hitting the reset button. The only fix I have at the moment is entering the overclock settings right as I revert to the defaults. ( Anymore changes after that = boot cycles randomly)


----------



## TheDoctor46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> Got a bit of a problem here.
> 
> When board was stock my 3570k would idle at 1.6GHz with a voltage of about 0.9xx. When it was loaded it would ramp up to 3.8Ghz (I think) and the voltage would rise, this was probably using auto-voltage.
> 
> I had a fiddle with the core ratio, both on the main page and the 4 ratios under CPU features, and now whilst I can adjust the overclock and the CPU does downclock to 1.6GHz, the voltage remains at the 1.150v I have manually set in the BIOS and won't drop when the CPU downclocks.
> 
> I've got C-states enabled, C1E support enabled, EIST enabled, turbo etc.
> 
> Is this a bug? I also had problems with C-state settings not sticking sometimes, although they seem to have stuck now. Evidently something that claims it is active obviously isn't if the voltage won't drop. Is it anything to do with setting the power management options to "custom"
> 
> I'm try to overclock via the BIOS under the standard settings page, but I don't really want to carry on until I can make the voltage drop when the CPU isn't loaded.


Any other suggestions how to fix this?


----------



## nagle3092

If you manually set the voltage it won't drop during idle. Set it back on auto and under the hybrid digital power (or whatever that sub menu is called right above the voltage setting) use the llc setting(top one). I use 62% for a 4.5ghz of which gives me a load voltage of 1.232v.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebulous*
> 
> No warranty as it was a review sample. I was told this after I purchased it from someone and already had it installed in my case. When the primary bios went dead, I contacted MSI via phone and explained the situation because the serial number would not come up in their data base. After I contacted the seller is when he informed me it was a review sample. I then asked him to help me by talking to the MSI rep he had recieved the board from and I would pay to get it repaired. He refused stating he "didn't want to get in the middle of it and didn't want to get the rep in trouble"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told him that would not happen, just explain the problem and what they quote you in repairs fees I will cover it. Not like he's losing any money on this. He still refused and MSI also refuses the repair the board stating again the board is not under warranty. He we go in this endless cycle that I ask for them to fix it and they keep refusing. The reason?: "The board is not under warranty". What kind of BS is that? So now I have a useless paperweight. I can understand if I deliberately killed the board by voltmodding it or running it under LN2, but I did no such thing aside from buying it.
> 
> Other companies are willing to do repairs if an item is out of warranty and charge a repair fee, MSI will not. So because of this issue I will not buy another review sample from anyone and 2nd, will not purchase anything with an MSI label on it. I'll chart this down on my list of brands I avoid at all costs.


i'm so sorry 4 u... this story suc** a lot


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebulous*
> 
> No warranty as it was a review sample. I was told this after I purchased it from someone and already had it installed in my case. When the primary bios went dead, I contacted MSI via phone and explained the situation because the serial number would not come up in their data base. After I contacted the seller is when he informed me it was a review sample. I then asked him to help me by talking to the MSI rep he had recieved the board from and I would pay to get it repaired. He refused stating he "didn't want to get in the middle of it and didn't want to get the rep in trouble"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told him that would not happen, just explain the problem and what they quote you in repairs fees I will cover it. Not like he's losing any money on this. He still refused and MSI also refuses the repair the board stating again the board is not under warranty. He we go in this endless cycle that I ask for them to fix it and they keep refusing. The reason?: "The board is not under warranty". What kind of BS is that? So now I have a useless paperweight. I can understand if I deliberately killed the board by voltmodding it or running it under LN2, but I did no such thing aside from buying it.
> 
> Other companies are willing to do repairs if an item is out of warranty and charge a repair fee, MSI will not. So because of this issue I will not buy another review sample from anyone and 2nd, will not purchase anything with an MSI label on it. I'll chart this down on my list of brands I avoid at all costs.


To bad the seller wouldn't have co operated!
That is a good reason to never buy a used motherboard period.
I have known people to buy used `boards and get them going, issues spring up.
They then want to rma and find that it is registered to original purchaser, mb company won't do rma some will but some won`t


----------



## TheDoctor46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> If you manually set the voltage it won't drop during idle. Set it back on auto and under the hybrid digital power (or whatever that sub menu is called right above the voltage setting) use the llc setting(top one). I use 62% for a 4.5ghz of which gives me a load voltage of 1.232v.


So there is definitely no way to have the voltage ramp up and down if you set it manually in the BIOS?

I don't really want to use auto voltage because I don't trust the motherboard to not feed the CPU some ridiculously high voltage as I start to overclock it.

That's a shame though. I don't know how I feel about having the processor under something like 1.3-1.4V all the time.... ;\


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> So there is definitely no way to have the voltage ramp up and down if you set it manually in the BIOS?
> 
> I don't really want to use auto voltage because I don't trust the motherboard to not feed the CPU some ridiculously high voltage as I start to overclock it.
> 
> That's a shame though. I don't know how I feel about having the processor under something like 1.3-1.4V all the time.... ;\



Here you can see the settings



And here you can see that under load at 4.5ghz using the Auto vcore and just the vdroop offset control set the cpu is using 1.232v so I dont see anything to worry about. Ive been running it like this since I got the board just after it released and havent had any issues.


----------



## ACallander

I'm confused on why I can use the control center to overclock my i5 2500k to 4.5 but when I try to in bios... it doesn't work.

Anyone have an idea why or let me know what info I need to post.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> So there is definitely no way to have the voltage ramp up and down if you set it manually in the BIOS?
> 
> I don't really want to use auto voltage because I don't trust the motherboard to not feed the CPU some ridiculously high voltage as I start to overclock it.
> 
> That's a shame though. I don't know how I feel about having the processor under something like 1.3-1.4V all the time.... ;\


Are Y using a 3570K or a 3770K processor?
If a 3570K.......Nagle is using a 3770k so will be completely different result and volts/settings


----------



## TheDoctor46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Are Y using a 3570K or a 3770K processor?
> If a 3570K.......Nagle is using a 3770k so will be completely different result and volts/settings


I'm using a 3570K and I know that the 3770K will generally clock better/lower voltage etc.

My chip seems fairly good however, or at least not below average. I can do 4.2 using 1.150V no problem. I suspect I can do more on the same voltage I just haven't pushed it yet to see how high it will go before I have to increase the voltage.

Nagle has 4.5 @ 1.23V I think. I suspect I might need a tiny bit more than that to get 4.5, but probably not much. I'm more concerned about the temperatures going through the roof as I up the voltage than hitting the voltage ceiling of 1.4-1.5V. Hopefully I can bring the temps down a bit by reducing PLL, which is still set at 1.8V.

I haven't really tried pushing the settings at all yet. I've just been playing around to familiarise myself with the BIOS etc.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> I'm using a 3570K and I know that the 3770K will generally clock better/lower voltage etc.
> 
> My chip seems fairly good however, or at least not below average. I can do 4.2 using 1.150V no problem. I suspect I can do more on the same voltage I just haven't pushed it yet to see how high it will go before I have to increase the voltage.
> 
> Nagle has 4.5 @ 1.23V I think. I suspect I might need a tiny bit more than that to get 4.5, but probably not much. I'm more concerned about the temperatures going through the roof as I up the voltage than hitting the voltage ceiling of 1.4-1.5V. Hopefully I can bring the temps down a bit by reducing PLL, which is still set at 1.8V.
> 
> I haven't really tried pushing the settings at all yet. I've just been playing around to familiarise myself with the BIOS etc.


Just test it out with a lower vdroop offset at first if your worried, run cpu-z and your temp monitoring software of choice while running some prime95 or ibt. The highest Ive seen my voltage hit since Ive been using these settings is 1.24 which I'm not the least bit concerned about.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> I'm using a 3570K and I know that the 3770K will generally clock better/lower voltage etc.
> 
> My chip seems fairly good however, or at least not below average. I can do 4.2 using 1.150V no problem. I suspect I can do more on the same voltage I just haven't pushed it yet to see how high it will go before I have to increase the voltage.
> 
> Nagle has 4.5 @ 1.23V I think. I suspect I might need a tiny bit more than that to get 4.5, but probably not much. I'm more concerned about the temperatures going through the roof as I up the voltage than hitting the voltage ceiling of 1.4-1.5V. Hopefully I can bring the temps down a bit by reducing PLL, which is still set at 1.8V.
> 
> I haven't really tried pushing the settings at all yet. I've just been playing around to familiarise myself with the BIOS etc.


As long as you keep temps below 80ish
My temps do 77 maximum (Prime 95 ver 27.2, AVX instructions use, heats it up more)
my 3570k needs a bit of juice to do 4.5 regularily
I use 1.2950 100% vdoop and only EIST enabled
PLL of 1.5500

I also make sure NO WHEA errors period in administrative tools under "warnings"

If you have WHEA errors the cpu voltage is to low

Lots of people never check and are running WHEA errors but reporting low v cores(looks good only)


----------



## resell4

Hey

I have a SSD and a hard drive on my Mpower
But it only recognise my SSD which my operative system is on... What is wrong, why doesn't i find the other hard drive?


----------



## Blatsz32

Ressel, have you tried diffrent SATA plugs to see if you get the same results? Also, make sure that its not an OS issue. go to Computer Management/disk management/ and see if the OS recognizes it. Sometime I have to manually input the drive letter.

ACallendar, have you tried OCing in the Overclock Genii/ Overclcok settings?


your OC should stick in that screen opnce its been set in the My OC Genii


----------



## resell4

I cant find the disk in windows either..


----------



## TheDoctor46

Thanks for the advice guys.

One last thing. If I make a change that causes the machine to fail during POST, or in some other way stops me from getting back into the BIOS, what do I need to do? Can I use the clear CMOS button on the back of the case, or do I need to short the jumpers on the motherboard? I'd prefer to use the button, because as best as I recall, the CMOS jumpers are blocked by one of my GFX cards and I'd rather not have to take it out whenever I want to overclock.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> Thanks for the advice guys.
> 
> One last thing. If I make a change that causes the machine to fail during POST, or in some other way stops me from getting back into the BIOS, what do I need to do? Can I use the clear CMOS button on the back of the case, or do I need to short the jumpers on the motherboard? I'd prefer to use the button, because as best as I recall, the CMOS jumpers are blocked by one of my GFX cards and I'd rather not have to take it out whenever I want to overclock.


Never tried that button so maybe-+ or take out battery but its probably under a vid card?

machine may even request on screen boot failure and then enter F1 to do settings


----------



## Tyreman

duplicate


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *resell4*
> 
> Hey
> 
> I have a SSD and a hard drive on my Mpower
> But it only recognise my SSD which my operative system is on... What is wrong, why doesn't i find the other hard drive?


Does the drive show in Windows>device manager?
Nothing in Bios>Settings>Boot Priorities for hard disks?

Or is Sata cable defective? Tried another Sata cable?


----------



## TheDoctor46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Does the drive show in Windows>device manager?
> Nothing in Bios>Settings>Boot Priorities for hard disks?
> 
> Or is Sata cable defective? Tried another Sata cable?


Yeah I'm going to say the same.

If the device is showing in the device manager then it's seeing it and so it's not defective.

You know that the drive won't be recognised as a storage location until it's been formatted right? *I think* if you type "format" in the start bar you can format it from there very simply.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> Yeah I'm going to say the same.
> 
> If the device is showing in the device manager then it's seeing it and so it's not defective.
> 
> You know that the drive won't be recognised as a storage location until it's been formatted right? *I think* if you type "format" in the start bar you can format it from there very simply.


Yes


----------



## TheDoctor46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Never tried that button so maybe-+ or take out battery but its probably under a vid card?
> 
> machine may even request on screen boot failure and then enter F1 to do settings


OK.

I'll check but pretty much everything on my motherboard is under my GFX cards. I've got SLI 670's so it's a significant amount of the board being covered.

It's quite annoying. The motherboard connector is blocking the voltage readout points. The GFX cards are blocking the "GoToBIOS" button... the CMOS jumpers (I think), possibly even the battery.

First world problems


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> OK.
> 
> I'll check but pretty much everything on my motherboard is under my GFX cards. I've got SLI 670's so it's a significant amount of the board being covered.
> 
> It's quite annoying. The motherboard connector is blocking the voltage readout points. The GFX cards are blocking the "GoToBIOS" button... the CMOS jumpers (I think), possibly even the battery.
> 
> First world problems


hopefully it wall allow push F1


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> hopefully it will allow push F1 to run set up


----------



## Tyreman

duplicate


----------



## Caos

4.3 stable is impossible, let a screenshot in ClickBIOS shows 43, but will only control center 4.2, what is the problem?


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> 4.3 stable is impossible, let a screenshot in ClickBIOS shows 43, but will only control center 4.2, what is the problem?


I don't use click bios, or auto overclocks buttons etc I set all settings manually within the bios/cmos

whats the hybrid digital power settings at

CPU Core Switching>Auto

digital compensation level>set to high

CPU core expander> default

might have to play here cpu core v droop ...even 100% .......don't know what y use

but theres a bunch other settings to

also PLL enabled and at what volts

etc,etc


----------



## Caos

the cpu core vdroop Offset Control I put in 100%? two minutes of prime 95 the temperature rose to 92 degrees. if low at 75% or 50%? would lower the vcore in full?


----------



## rony07

First, I would like to t hank everyone who's posted. Reading through this thread has helped me with a couple issues I was having, such as my CPU not downclocking or downvolting when overclocked. I have that solved, but now I have another issue. I was trying to fix my SSD's low sequential write problem, so I tried various fixes, including installing Intel's Rapid Storage Technology drivers. When I have Intel's latest Rapid Storage Technology (RST) drivers installed, it lists my two SSDs and my dinosaur drive as SCSI devices. When I rollback to Microsoft's default AHCI drivers in windows 7, it's fixed and the drives are again labeled SATA devices. I've done some research and found out that this is normal for X79 chipset users, but found nothing about Z77 users. It appears to be nothing more than a labeling bug, because I get the same performance out of my SSDs with either driver, but with the RST drivers, I can't use some SSD software like Corsair's Firmware Updater because it can't detect my Corsair Force GT 90gb with SCSI storage drivers. I'd like to know what other users are experiencing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Caos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> the cpu core vdroop Offset Control I put in 100%? two minutes of prime 95 the temperature rose to 92 degrees. if low at 75% or 50%? would lower the vcore in full?


1 hour of prime95 throws me this error fatal error rounding was 0.5 expected less than 0.4

cpu core vdroop Offset Control to 62.5%

this error that lack of vcore? I go up to 75%?


----------



## Blatsz32

caos, i find it hard to believe that your chip won't hit 4.3 on auto voltage. I can hit 4.4 on auto with 100% LLC. Have you seen how high your auto voltage goes on normal settings. I believe it's 1.24 but it might be different on every board/chip. On my old sabertooth, if I left it on auto, it would hit 1.45 and I was able to hit close to 4.8. Anyway, if you are having trouble going past 4.3 and you are hitting temps of 90c you might want to look into getting a more aggressive cooling solution or maybe changing out your chip.

and yes, it is a lack of stable voltage. Remember one thing : Every chip is not created equal. Even though I can hit 4.4 on auto I have to be on 100% LLC, I read another post where some one only needed 62.5% so don't fret, but keep an eye on those temps. 90c is absolutely unacceptable.

May I suggest what someone else sid and skip the Click2Bios and Control center overclocking and do your clocks exclusively in the Bios


----------



## nagle3092

New H72 beta bios is up on the msi forum.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> 1 hour of prime95 throws me this error fatal error rounding was 0.5 expected less than 0.4
> 
> cpu core vdroop Offset Control to 62.5%
> 
> this error that lack of vcore? I go up to 75%?


That usually indicates a memory error, are you running your sticks at stock?


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> the cpu core vdroop Offset Control I put in 100%? two minutes of prime 95 the temperature rose to 92 degrees. if low at 75% or 50%? would lower the vcore in full?


List your system specs

what kind of cpu cooler and case with fans have y got

pretty high temps

you shouldn't be doing OCing with that........ thou the chip will throttle back internally, it has a built in safety


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> List your system specs
> 
> what kind of cpu cooler and case with fans have y got
> 
> pretty high temps
> 
> you shouldn't be doing OCing with that........ thou the chip will throttle back internally, it has a built in safety


That's the only way you can oc with this board and still have the voltage drop on idle. I've been doing it that way since I've had it and haven't had any issues with to much voltage or temps.

Edit: So on a whim I rushed out and bought a multimeter after work because I wanted to test this. In a little bit I'll post a video using a multimeter and showing everyone that the actual voltage is fine using vdroop offset (i was actually kinda surprised how accurate the software voltage monitoring is) so for those going for moderate 24/7 oc's can have the voltage drop on idle just buy using the vdroop offset option.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> That's the only way you can oc with this board and still have the voltage drop on idle. I've been doing it that way since I've had it and haven't had any issues with to much voltage or temps.
> 
> Edit: So on a whim I rushed out and bought a multimeter after work because I wanted to test this. In a little bit I'll post a video using a multimeter and showing everyone that the actual voltage is fine using vdroop offset (i was actually kinda surprised how accurate the software voltage monitoring is) so for those going for moderate 24/7 oc's can have the voltage drop on idle just buy using the vdroop offset option.


Yes I use v droop as well 100% and it works fine
my highest temps in 24 hours are 77/78
the other parties temps 92, seemed kinda high but maybe I wasn't reading it right


----------



## nagle3092

Ok heres a video showing my oc using vdroop offset control ONLY, the only other voltages that are set are cpu pll at 1.7v, dram voltage at 1.648v everything else is on AUTO. Sorry I have no tripod just using my nexus 4.



After watching Sins video Im pretty happy with the accuracy of the software voltage monitoring on our Msi Mpower and solidifies the fact ill never by Asrock. In case you haven't seen his video.


----------



## adi518

Add me to club.


----------



## Caos

well I have 4g corsair platinum x2 1600mhz with xmp enabled, h80i, 3570K processor, amd vapor x Sapphire 7950, had an asrock OC zpro4 with 4.3 and worked fine. in my country the temperature reaches 40 degrees so I think much the temperature rises to pass prime95

I have to manually set the RAM timing? or leave the xmp so on?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> well I have 4g corsair platinum x2 1600mhz with xmp enabled, h80i, 3570K processor, amd vapor x Sapphire 7950, had an asrock OC zpro4 with 4.3 and worked fine. in my country the temperature reaches 40 degrees so I think much the temperature rises to pass prime95
> 
> I have to manually set the RAM timing? or leave the xmp so on?


If you enabled XMP it will set them.


----------



## Caos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> If you enabled XMP it will set them.


if adjusted for xmp, but you should leave it at that? or disable it and put the timings manually?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> if adjusted for xmp, but you should leave it at that? or disable it and put the timings manually?


If you selected XMP you dont have to adjust them.


----------



## Caos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> If you selected XMP you dont have to adjust them.


I understand, now I try the prime95, the wind chill here in my country is 36 ° degrees, very hot.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> I understand, now I try the prime95, the wind chill here in my country is 36 ° degrees, very hot.


Im guessing you mean Celsius so I would recommend you wait until its cooler, maybe try to run it tonight.


----------



## adi518

Guys, should I update the BIOS to latest?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Guys, should I update the BIOS to latest?


What version are you on? Official 17.6 seems to have some issues, so far I'm using the latest beta with none though. Follow the link in my Sig to get the latest beta.


----------



## p3gaz_001

is a 4.9ghz with1.35v safe for a 24/7 use?


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> What version are you on? Official 17.6 seems to have some issues, so far I'm using the latest beta with none though. Follow the link in my Sig to get the latest beta.


Honestly, if you don't have any issues with your current version, then no. Don't go looking for trouble expecting it will give you a performance boost. Just stay with the one that works for you. I am on 17.4 and I don't see any reason to update.


----------



## Creator

Anyone have a Creative Sound Blaster Z/ZX with this motherboard yet? I'm waiting to see if this a universal issue that can be solved with a bios update, or just my end that's having the problem before RMAing. It works in a Z77 Extreme4 and X79 Deluxe.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> Honestly, if you don't have any issues with your current version, then no. Don't go looking for trouble expecting it will give you a performance boost. Just stay with the one that works for you. I am on 17.4 and I don't see any reason to update.


I am on 17.4 as well. Mine ain't broke, so I won't fix it.


----------



## jpdaballa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> is a 4.9ghz with1.35v safe for a 24/7 use?


holy crap... how are your temps so low?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpdaballa*
> 
> holy crap... how are your temps so low?


Either very cold out there with an outdoor rig, one heck of an A/C cooling the air going in, or more likely chilled water, but that is a nice chip for those clocks & vcore alone!


----------



## chann3l

This is my Mpower beast


----------



## Ceee9

Hello, i want to know if i boot with this mobo for the first time with a pcie 1.0 card will it work?


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> is a 4.9ghz with1.35v safe for a 24/7 use?


water cooled??


----------



## Caos

good, you have to connect ATX Power Connector 6-pin, I have only one vga amd 7950.?


----------



## p3gaz_001

i'll answer all of you later in the day


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> good, you have to connect ATX Power Connector 6-pin, I have only one vga amd 7950.?


if you mean connector JPWR3
try not likely

from manual on appropriate page :

JPWR3: ATX 6-pin Power Connector
This connector is used to provide power to the graphics card


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Ok heres a video showing my oc using vdroop offset control ONLY, the only other voltages that are set are cpu pll at 1.7v, dram voltage at 1.648v everything else is on AUTO. Sorry I have no tripod just using my nexus 4.
> 
> 
> 
> After watching Sins video Im pretty happy with the accuracy of the software voltage monitoring on our Msi Mpower and solidifies the fact ill never by Asrock. In case you haven't seen his video.


ill will try this later, I can't make my oc stable at 4.5, I already tried to increase the vcore but still isn't stable at p95. If this ain't work then I got a bad chip


----------



## chann3l

Got my Mpower up to 4.9ghz Under water

4.8 Idle

4.8 Prime 95 full load

4.9 Idle


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> ill will try this later, I can't make my oc stable at 4.5, I already tried to increase the vcore but still isn't stable at p95. If this ain't work then I got a bad chip


what is your cpu?

3570k or 3770k


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> what is your cpu?
> 
> 3570k or 3770k


3770k
Mpower
Ax 850w
Gskill 8gb 1866ghz
Noctua dh14
6950 flash to 6970
I think I got everything ok except for a non- overclocker chip ... Any one wants to help me the right settings to my bios?


----------



## PNUT MnM

Hello everyone.

Recent lurker to OCN and first time poster.

Looking to purchase the MSI Z77 MPower within a couple weeks, but have a few questions that some of you may be able to give your opinion/input on.

This is going to be for a new gaming rig as I haven't built a new one since 2008 (Q6600 and DFI Mobo), but here is the proposed parts I am looking at getting so far.


CPU: Intel i5-3570K
Mobo: MSI Z77 MPower
Ram: G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 2133 x2 for 16GB Total
GPU: MSI GTX 680 Lightning
PSU: Corsair HX850
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
HDD: Western Digital VelociRaptor 1TB 10K RPM
HDD: Western Digital Raptot 74GB 10K RPM x2 (from previous build)
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
Case: Corsair Vengeance C70

Q1: I prefer to keep this build air cooled and am looking for recommendations on a good heatsink that will fit this motherboard while not obstructing any of the ram slots since I will be using all of them. I was going to go with the Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO, but recently read that it covers the first or at least part of the first ram slot?

Q2: I use two monitors and will only be gaming on the primary (25" 1920x1080) as the secondary I use as an extra display (17" 1440x900) to look things up while in a game. Would anyone recommend sticking with a single powerful GPU (GTX680) or go with an SLI setup (660Ti or even 670)?

Q3: Regarding my proposed setup I listed before, is there any changes/recommendations on anything for the components as I am open to any and all opinions.

Thank you to those that provide any opinion/input.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> 3770k
> Mpower
> Ax 850w
> Gskill 8gb 1866ghz
> Noctua dh14
> 6950 flash to 6970
> I think I got everything ok except for a non- overclocker chip ... Any one wants to help me the right settings to my bios?


you tried nagles settings


----------



## adi518

Guys, does this motherboard have chipset blocks yet? If not, do you think will it ever have?


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> 3770k
> Mpower
> Ax 850w
> Gskill 8gb 1866ghz
> Noctua dh14
> 6950 flash to 6970
> I think I got everything ok except for a non- overclocker chip ... Any one wants to help me the right settings to my bios?


May be a problem with Windows 8 compatibility with an SSD.

http://www.reviversoft.com/blog/2012/11/a-guide-to-blue-screens-of-death-dpc-watchdog-violation/


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PNUT MnM*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> Recent lurker to OCN and first time poster.
> 
> Looking to purchase the MSI Z77 MPower within a couple weeks, but have a few questions that some of you may be able to give your opinion/input on.
> 
> This is going to be for a new gaming rig as I haven't built a new one since 2008 (Q6600 and DFI Mobo), but here is the proposed parts I am looking at getting so far.
> 
> CPU: Intel i5-3570K
> Mobo: MSI Z77 MPower
> Ram: G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 2133 x2 for 16GB Total
> GPU: MSI GTX 680 Lightning
> PSU: Corsair HX850
> SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
> HDD: Western Digital VelociRaptor 1TB 10K RPM
> HDD: Western Digital Raptot 74GB 10K RPM x2 (from previous build)
> OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
> Case: Corsair Vengeance C70
> Q1: I prefer to keep this build air cooled and am looking for recommendations on a good heatsink that will fit this motherboard while not obstructing any of the ram slots since I will be using all of them. I was going to go with the Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO, but recently read that it covers the first or at least part of the first ram slot?
> 
> Q2: I use two monitors and will only be gaming on the primary (25" 1920x1080) as the secondary I use as an extra display (17" 1440x900) to look things up while in a game. Would anyone recommend sticking with a single powerful GPU (GTX680) or go with an SLI setup (660Ti or even 670)?
> 
> Q3: Regarding my proposed setup I listed before, is there any changes/recommendations on anything for the components as I am open to any and all opinions.
> 
> Thank you to those that provide any opinion/input.


The gskill sniper ram is fairly low profile even the ripjaws will fit under most hestsinks. You can pretty much go for any after market. If you have the money I would go for either the noctua d14 or the phanteks (not the low profile one) I was going to use one of these until I decided to do custom wc.


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Guys, does this motherboard have chipset blocks yet? If not, do you think will it ever have?


I haven't seen one yet but you could try using a universal like the swiftech one.


----------



## tawak

This is my current bios I will try to copyNagle3092 settings
Guys which should I disable, enable or auto. I don't even have ideal of most of this
anyone willing to help me up? its a bad chip or a bad settings? or just a bad motherboad?




CURRENT SETUP
i7 3770k ---> MF coudnt get stable @ 4.5?!
msi mpower,
G. SKILL 8GB RAM @
1866, RADEON 6950 MOD 6970 @ 900/1300
NOCTUA NH D-14, CRUCIAL 128GB SSD+2TB WD HDD,
COOLER MASTER HAF XB,

sorry for some reason photos keep getting sideways!


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> This is my current bios I will try to copyNagle3092 settings
> Guys which should I disable, enable or auto. I don't even have ideal of most of this
> anyone willing to help me up? its a bad chip or a bad settings? or just a bad motherboad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CURRENT SETUP
> i7 3770k ---> MF coudnt get stable @ 4.5?!
> msi mpower,
> G. SKILL 8GB RAM @
> 1866, RADEON 6950 MOD 6970 @ 900/1300
> NOCTUA NH D-14, CRUCIAL 128GB SSD+2TB WD HDD,
> COOLER MASTER HAF XB,
> 
> sorry for some reason photos keep getting sideways!


Turn off enhanced turbo, Intel turbo boost, eist, set CPU ratio to 45 try setting CPU vcore volt to 1.24 and test for stability. Also if your having trouble there was a bios update that improved over locking I couldn't get past 4.6 until I flashed bios. Each board is hand tested with a 3770k on water to 4.6 GHz tho so you should be able to get to 4.5 without bios flashing. Also because of testing its highly unlikely you have a bad mobo hope that helps


----------



## chann3l

Also in energy saving section turn of CPU phase control


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> Also in energy saving section turn of CPU phase control


will do that now chann3l
thanks! will report back!


----------



## chann3l

@Tawak

Below are my bios settings keep in mind i'm at 4.6 ghz so my voltage is highedr than you should need for 4.5





I know passmark scores don't mean much but on stock I was at 10430 on cpu at 4.5 i was 11716 and at 4.6 im 11783 so You'll get a nice performance boost at least in synthetic benchmarks


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> will do that now chann3l
> thanks! will report back!


No problem I posted my bios settings in case you haven't seen them yet


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> Also in energy saving section turn of CPU phase control


How's this?


----------



## nagle3092

Tbh for your 24/7 oc I would recommend you leave the phase control on. Why make unnecessary heat? Now if you were benching going for high clocks and scores then yeah turn on phase control.


----------



## tawak

It crashed by just opening google chrome


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> anyone willing to help me up? its a bad chip or a bad settings? or just a bad motherboad?


Did you see my post???? #1745????


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Did you see my post???? #1745????


not yet , i will look at it


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Did you see my post???? #1745????


thanks i just updated my drive hope it helps


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Did you see my post???? #1745????


My sdd wouldn't not boot anymore


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> My sdd wouldn't not boot anymore


what did you just do that caused your ssd not boot?


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> How's this?


I'd leave internal pll voltage to auto unless your going over 4.7


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> It crashed by just opening google chrome


Need to up the voltage a bit then. But I guess if your ssd isn't booting thats more of a worry. Did you accidently change your boot order? Or is your boot order set to boot from disk drive first? If so and you have a disk in there it can give hdd errors.


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> My sdd wouldn't not boot anymore


Ya so sorry for my scatterered posts but Im thinking its trying to boot from your disk drive. check your boot order and remove any disks in the drive


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> Need to up the voltage a bit then. But I guess if your ssd isn't booting thats more of a worry. Did you accidently change your boot order? Or is your boot order set to boot from disk drive first? If so and you have a disk in there it can give hdd errors.


its fix now but oc @ 4.5 still crashed at p95 at 1.28v after few minutes
.... im lossing hope with this chip,i wish i got a malaysian chip.


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> its fix now but oc @ 4.5 still crashed at p95 at 1.28v after few minutes
> .... im lossing hope with this chip,i wish i got a malaysian chip.


Thats wierd cause I was stable at 1.24 at 4.5. i have a peurto Rican chip. Have you tried flashing the bios? If you just use msi live update hit the scan button you'll see bios version which will probably say h50 online version h60 click the button to the right of it for download and install. When you do this all settings will be resest in your bios and youll also have to uninstall and reinstall click bios ecause it wont load otherwise r at least for me it didn't. Like i said before there was a bios update that improved overclocking. As soon as I updated I was able to psh it to 4.8 completely stable and 4.9 was stable in prime 95 for about 5 minutes lol didn't want to push the voltage past 1.42 cause my hottest core hit 90 at 100 percent load


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> Thats wierd cause I was stable at 1.24 at 4.5. i have a peurto Rican chip. Have you tried flashing the bios? If you just use msi live update hit the scan button you'll see bios version which will probably say h50 online version h60 click the button to the right of it for download and install. When you do this all settings will be resest in your bios and youll also have to uninstall and reinstall click bios ecause it wont load otherwise r at least for me it didn't. Like i said before there was a bios update that improved overclocking. As soon as I updated I was able to psh it to 4.8 completely stable and 4.9 was stable in prime 95 for about 5 minutes lol didn't want to push the voltage past 1.42 cause my hottest core hit 90 at 100 percent load


i got the lastest bios. i believe its the chip i am going to try to swap this chip what is your batch number?


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> i got the lastest bios. i believe its the chip i am going to try to swap this chip what is your batch number?


Batch number is 3229b108


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> Batch number is 3229b108


got batch " 3227d143" Costa Rica
stay away from this batch people.


----------



## Ceee9

What so special with malaysian chip?


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> Thats wierd cause I was stable at 1.24 at 4.5. i have a peurto Rican chip.


I don't think Intel has a plant in Puerto Rico.....


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> its fix now but oc @ 4.5 still crashed at p95 at 1.28v after few minutes
> .... im lossing hope with this chip,i wish i got a malaysian chip.


At least your are booting. Your ram could be unstable as well. Run Memtest86 from bootable USB flash drive.


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> At least your are booting. Your ram could be unstable as well. Run Memtest86 from bootable USB flash drive.


nah, i did run memtest before its fine but for the sake of elimination of possible cause, ill do and leave overnight.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> water cooled??


yes it is, koolance cpu 370
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpdaballa*
> 
> holy crap... how are your temps so low?


cpu is delidded and i'd opened my window, room temp was 9/10 C°

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Either very cold out there with an outdoor rig, one heck of an A/C cooling the air going in, or more likely chilled water, but that is a nice chip for those clocks & vcore alone!


as i said before, cpu is liquid cooled, no a/c in the room or water chill cooling.

Here some fresh pics of my rigs including my settings for 4.9ghz @ 1.35v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> Got my Mpower up to 4.9ghz Under water
> 
> 4.8 Idle
> 
> 4.8 Prime 95 full load
> 
> 4.9 Idle


did you tried p95 @ 4.9ghz? 4.900mhz not 4.825mhz


----------



## TheDoctor46

Was having a little play with the processor, trying to get a stable error free setting. Prime actually reports no errors, but event viewer is listing WHEA errors.

Tried 43x100 @ VCC 1.155V, PLL 1.7V = Blue screen immediately on prime loading the cores. IRQL_NOT_LESS_THAN_OR_EQUAL_TO

Tried 43x100 @ VCC 1.165V, PLL 1.7V= WHEA errors in event viewer.

Tried 43x100 @ VCC 1.175V, PLL 1.7V= Less WHEA errors, but still some.

Now this is all well and good as I'm probably going in the right direction, but seeing as these problems are really occurring when the processor is loaded, do I need to adjust Vdroop control instead of just endlessly bumping up Vcore? What would be a good setting to go for on Vdroop before I keep pushing Vcore up?


----------



## nagle3092

Try setting the core on auto and start with 50% vdroop offset. If you leave core on auto and just adjust vdroop offset it will allow the voltage to drop on idle.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Try setting the core on auto and start with 50% vdroop offset. If you leave core on auto and just adjust vdroop offset it will allow the voltage to drop on idle.


core on auto? and how it should get a speed of 4.7ghz if core is set on auto? i've tried this more than one time, in game cpu behaviour is strange, cpu runs 1600/1900/2200/ and 2900mhz it doesn't even reach at stock speed but yes, cores speed down in idle, this is the only great part of this setting, any game i try it runs bad since cpu speed bounces all the time from 1600 to 2900mhz not hitting even stock speed wich is 3.5ghz.


----------



## nagle3092

I meant vcore on auto and just adjust vdroop offset. Autocorrect messed it up.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> I meant vcore on auto and just adjust vdroop offset. Autocorrect messed it up.


----------



## nagle3092

How to OC your Mpower for everyday use

Due to the amount of people having issues with setting up a 24/7 OC Im writing this mini-guide to setting up your Mpower so you can have a moderate overclock while still maintaining speedstep and idle voltages instead of it running at a set voltage 24/7. I'll be showing you pictures of my settings via Click Bios 2, I am only showing you them this way because its easier than taking screenshots in the bios while I write this, I do not advocate using clickbios to enter these settings. I think all adjustments should be made in the bios directly.

Oc Tab


Leave CPU ratio on *Auto*, dont worry we will get to that in a minute.



Leave CPU Core Voltage on *Auto* you can set DRAM, PLL and whatever else you want but I just adjust those mainly because I noticed the board will use a little more dram voltage than what x.m.p. specifies and my cpu doest require that much PLL, as always YMMV.

CPU Features Sub Menu


Make sure you leave C1E Support, Intel C-State *Enabled* and set the Package C State limit to *Auto*



Now here is where you will input your desired OC, I use 45 your chip might not be able to do it but it could be a good starting point. Input the value in each slot.

Now here is where everyone was having issues, remember when I told you to leave your CPU Core voltage on AUTO? Here is how you make your voltage adjustments.

Hybrid Digital Power Sub Menu


Make your adjustment with just *CPU Core Vdroop Offset Control*. My chip needs a setting of +62.5% to be stable at 4.5ghz, YMMV. This equates to a realworld load voltage of 1.240v tested through a multimeter *(seen here)* with no huge spikes or anything like that. I dont know if thats the exact value all boards will give at 62.5% offset but I dont think it would vary by much. To start though if your going for 4.5ghz I would set it at 50%, boot into windows and run cpu-z and load up prime95 and do small FFT's for awhile. The 50% value for me would have 2 cores fail after a couple hours but it would start throwing WHEA errors in minutes. 62.5% is the sweet spot for 4.5 for me, 4.6ghz is stable with 80% offset but I'm happier with the temps on 62.5%(under 70c during stress on prime95). I do recommend turning the digital compensation level to *High* and the CPU Core OCP Expander to *Enhanced* to help with overclocking. All the other settings can be left on Auto, also I recommend leaving the CPU Phase control on Auto as well, why make them work when they dont need to? It hasnt affected my stability at all during the time I've been running it like this(since the board released pretty much).

Ok so that wraps it up, go ahead and give it a try and see what you get. As always *YMMV*, every chip is different and could require more or less voltage to get to a desired OC. In the absence of not having an Offset this is the next best thing. Hope this helps.
Bios used during the writeup was 17.6 Beta 2 found at the link in my Sig.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> 3770k
> Mpower
> Ax 850w
> Gskill 8gb 1866ghz
> Noctua dh14
> 6950 flash to 6970
> I think I got everything ok except for a non- overclocker chip ... Any one wants to help me the right settings to my bios?


Were you able to get your 6970 BIOS to work with this motherboard? I have to run both of mine on the 6950 BIOS or I get no display. MSI pushed a beta BIOS to me a few weeks ago to address the issue but that didnt work either. I gave up screwing with it and bought a 7970 this week (run almost identical to my 6950s in Crossfire at 950/1430).

As for your CPU, I got 4.5 on 1.250v and 100% vdroop offset (everything else on default/auto). Under load, it's right around 1.23v (3570k). I havent tried going further yet as I broke 80c on a couple cores and decided to throw in the towel until I get the system on water. All settings were done in BIOS. Memory is running on XMP profile. My results seem to be the "norm" so it's something you can try if you havent already. I havent run a 12hr Prime test but it was running fine at about 35 minutes and games all day long without issue.


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Were you able to get your 6970 BIOS to work with this motherboard? I have to run both of mine on the 6950 BIOS or I get no display. MSI pushed a beta BIOS to me a few weeks ago to address the issue but that didnt work either. I gave up screwing with it and bought a 7970 this week (run almost identical to my 6950s in Crossfire at 950/1430).
> 
> As for your CPU, I got 4.5 on 1.250v and 100% vdroop offset (everything else on default/auto). Under load, it's right around 1.23v (3570k). I havent tried going further yet as I broke 80c on a couple cores and decided to throw in the towel until I get the system on water. All settings were done in BIOS. Memory is running on XMP profile. My results seem to be the "norm" so it's something you can try if you havent already. I havent run a 12hr Prime test but it was running fine at about 35 minutes and games all day long without issue.


i thought i was the only one have such issues, i manage to make it work but , it woudnt let me touch the bios IF my 6950 is set to 6970 bios! and will only allow me if i did switch it back to 6950.
i am also at the verge of buying new video card or returing the mobo back. i dont really need a new video card.


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> I don't think Intel has a plant in Puerto Rico.....


Ya about that I was really tired lol I meant costs Rica


----------



## madweazl

Thought I had C1 enabled but apparently I forgot to adjust it with the recent BIOS flash. The heater kicked on a few minutes ago (intake on the tower is about 10 inches from heater vent on the floor) and things started to warm up. I'd never seen it over 84c previously.


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> yes it is, koolance cpu 370
> cpu is delidded and i'd opened my window, room temp was 9/10 C°
> as i said before, cpu is liquid cooled, no a/c in the room or water chill cooling.
> 
> Here some fresh pics of my rigs including my settings for 4.9ghz @ 1.35v
> 
> did you tried p95 @ 4.9ghz? 4.900mhz not 4.825mhz


I did try it and I didn't get any bsod but my CPU throttled back to 4.8. Makes np sense because my temps were still below 90


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> i thought i was the only one have such issues, i manage to make it work but , it woudnt let me touch the bios IF my 6950 is set to 6970 bios! and will only allow me if i did switch it back to 6950.
> i am also at the verge of buying new video card or returing the mobo back. i dont really need a new video card.


It seems to be an issue with Z77s vice MSI. ASRock and Asus have the same problem but Asus fixed it with a BIOS flash. MSI hasnt corrected this yet. It sucked spending $450 for a sidegrade vice an upgrade but on the plus side it no longer sounds like there is a 747 getting ready to take off in my tower. The 7970 (XFX ghz edition) has remained virtually inaudible thus far (1050/1500mhz). I'll probably grab another so I actually feel like I upgraded lol.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> It crashed by just opening google chrome


What OS is this?? I've never seen this screen before...


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> How to OC your Mpower for everyday use
> 
> Due to the amount of people having issues with setting up a 24/7 OC Im writing this mini-guide to setting up your Mpower so you can have a moderate overclock while still maintaining speedstep and idle voltages instead of it running at a set voltage 24/7. I'll be showing you pictures of my settings via Click Bios 2, I am only showing you them this way because its easier than taking screenshots in the bios while I write this, I do not advocate using clickbios to enter these settings. I think all adjustments should be made in the bios directly.
> 
> Oc Tab
> 
> 
> Leave CPU ratio on *Auto*, dont worry we will get to that in a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> Leave CPU Core Voltage on *Auto* you can set DRAM, PLL and whatever else you want but I just adjust those mainly because I noticed the board will use a little more dram voltage than what x.m.p. specifies and my cpu doest require that much PLL, as always YMMV.
> 
> CPU Features Sub Menu
> 
> 
> Make sure you leave C1E Support, Intel C-State *Enabled* and set the Package C State limit to *Auto*
> 
> 
> 
> Now here is where you will input your desired OC, I use 45 your chip might not be able to do it but it could be a good starting point. Input the value in each slot.
> 
> Now here is where everyone was having issues, remember when I told you to leave your CPU Core voltage on AUTO? Here is how you make your voltage adjustments.
> 
> Hybrid Digital Power Sub Menu
> 
> 
> Make your adjustment with just *CPU Core Vdroop Offset Control*. My chip needs a setting of +62.5% to be stable at 4.5ghz, YMMV. This equates to a realworld load voltage of 1.240v tested through a multimeter *(seen here)* with no huge spikes or anything like that. I dont know if thats the exact value all boards will give at 62.5% offset but I dont think it would vary by much. To start though if your going for 4.5ghz I would set it at 50%, boot into windows and run cpu-z and load up prime95 and do small FFT's for awhile. The 50% value for me would have 2 cores fail after a couple hours but it would start throwing WHEA errors in minutes. 62.5% is the sweet spot for 4.5 for me, 4.6ghz is stable with 80% offset but I'm happier with the temps on 62.5%(under 70c during stress on prime95). I do recommend turning the digital compensation level to *High* and the CPU Core OCP Expander to *Enhanced* to help with overclocking. All the other settings can be left on Auto, also I recommend leaving the CPU Phase control on Auto as well, why make them work when they dont need to? It hasnt affected my stability at all during the time I've been running it like this(since the board released pretty much).
> 
> Ok so that wraps it up, go ahead and give it a try and see what you get. As always *YMMV*, every chip is different and could require more or less voltage to get to a desired OC. In the absence of not having an Offset this is the next best thing. Hope this helps.
> Bios used during the writeup was 17.6 Beta 2 found at the link in my Sig.


@50% and 62%
Error (p95) or crashed

@ 70%
After 5 mins now 2 core stopped running via p95

@ 80%
1 core stopped


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> What OS is this?? I've never seen this screen before...


Windows 8


----------



## chann3l

Ok so I have two questions. One why is it that my vcore is set to 1.29 in the bios and yesturday cpuz was showing 1.28. I boot my pc today and cpuz sas its sitting at 1.24. My bios is still set to 1.29. Droop ofset is on auto and internal pll overvoltage is on auto aswell. I'm at 4.6 ghz. this is for a 24 hr oc. I don't care about saving power or any of that so I don't want it to drop on idle. My bios settings are posted a page or two back if any of those chould be changed. Second question is why I can only change cpu ratio and voltage in the click bios. It has been a pain in the ass as I have undervolted a couple times while trying to push the chip causing it not to boot to windows. I get into the bios and go to up the voltage to boot ands it wont let me change it. I then have to clear the cmos just so I can boot and seteverything all over again.


----------



## chann3l

THis is so frustrating. Doesn't matter what I do. Changed expander to enhanced and digital comp to high. Upped the voltage a little bit and lowered it a little bit and cpuz still says im at 1.24. It's annoying because I haven't changed anything since yesturday when it said 1.28 in cpuz. And when it read as 1.28 everything was running faster. Steam opened instantly and now it takes a dew seconds probably because the cpu isn't getting quite enough voltage....If anyone has any ideas or experienced similar issues any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## nagle3092

Clear CMOS and redo it.


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Clear CMOS and redo it.


Just did that I'm going to try my oc now. Question tho Since im setting voltage manually should I leave vcorr voltage droop on auto? and should I change digital comp to high and expander to enhanced?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> Just did that I'm going to try my oc now. Question tho Since im setting voltage manually should I leave vcorr voltage droop on auto? and should I change digital comp to high and expander to enhanced?


Set it to 100% if your manually setting your voltage, that way you won't get any fluctuations in vcore. It wouldn't hurt to change the others as well.

Tawak, what bios version are you on?


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Set it to 100% if your manually setting your voltage, that way you won't get any fluctuations in vcore. It wouldn't hurt to change the others as well.
> 
> Tawak, what bios version are you on?


Thank you very much for your help


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Thought I had C1 enabled but apparently I forgot to adjust it with the recent BIOS flash. The heater kicked on a few minutes ago (intake on the tower is about 10 inches from heater vent on the floor) and things started to warm up. I'd never seen it over 84c previously.


i allread know this method but i'd trashed it because cpu in game is not running at desired speed, as said in a previuous reply
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> core on auto? and how it should get a speed of 4.7ghz if core is set on auto? i've tried this more than one time, *in game cpu behaviour is strange, cpu runs 1600/1900/2200/ and 2900mhz it doesn't even reach at stock speed* but yes, cores speed down in idle, this is the only great part of this setting, any game i try it runs bad since cpu speed bounces all the time from 1600 to 2900mhz not hitting even stock speed wich is 3.5ghz.


proof :

BF3

screen 1 cpu speed at 1600mhz

screen 2 cpu speed at 1900mhz

cpu jumps from 1600mhz to 1900mhz all the time, the same stuff goes on any other game.


----------



## tawak

i still have few days to return or keep it.. im confused got this for 189 -20 mir if i keep it..hmmmmm


----------



## madweazl

Chann3l, your vcore is shifting because your vdroop is on auto. It will provide what it believes to be appropriate. I had to set mine to 100% to get it close to what I've actually selected. It's still about .01v off my actual selection @ 100%.

Trawak, after MSI delivered the initial beta BIOS to support the 6970 flashed 6950, they stated they would not be able to correct the issue. I was a bit disappointed that they were throwing in the towel after 1 attempt but I imagine if more people continue to request support for this, they will fix it. Other than that issue, the board has been pretty solid for me. As I stated earlier, I've seen the same issues on ASRock and Asus and I'm willing to bet it affects all the Z77 boards out there. If you do decide to return it, Asus has addressed the issue in a few boards (not sure if that is the case for all of them) so I'd check them out first if you arent ready to spend the money on a new vid card.


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Chann3l, your vcore is shifting because your vdroop is on auto. It will provide what it believes to be appropriate. I had to set mine to 100% to get it close to what I've actually selected. It's still about .01v off my actual selection @ 100%.
> 
> Trawak, after MSI delivered the initial beta BIOS to support the 6970 flashed 6950, they stated they would not be able to correct the issue. I was a bit disappointed that they were throwing in the towel after 1 attempt but I imagine if more people continue to request support for this, they will fix it. Other than that issue, the board has been pretty solid for me. As I stated earlier, I've seen the same issues on ASRock and Asus and I'm willing to bet it affects all the Z77 boards out there. If you do decide to return it, Asus has addressed the issue in a few boards (not sure if that is the case for all of them) so I'd check them out first if you arent ready to spend the money on a new vid card.


Ya I cleared cmos set everything back and put vdroop to 100 percent have bios voltage at 1.275 and CPU reads a steady 1.264 so it us adjusting now and im nice and stable at 4.6 ghz


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> Ya I cleared cmos set everything back and put vdroop to 100 percent have bios voltage at 1.275 and CPU reads a steady 1.264 so it us adjusting now and im nice and stable at 4.6 ghz


Cpu-z's reading is off, when I tested static vcore with my multimeter it stayed within 0.001v of what was set in the bios while cpu-z read about 0.008v lower.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> i allread know this method but i'd trashed it because cpu in game is not running at desired speed, as said in a previuous reply
> proof :
> 
> BF3
> 
> screen 1 cpu speed at 1600mhz
> 
> screen 2 cpu speed at 1900mhz
> 
> cpu jumps from 1600mhz to 1900mhz all the time, the same stuff goes on any other game.


Is this what you looking for?.........

go into CPU features and set each core the same for the number you want at max
ie 4200mhz set each core to 42


----------



## adi518

Mpower looks sexy with them Snipers:


----------



## tawak

Almost an hour now, no crashed yet.
Thanks to nagle3092

One thing we cannot fix is
Uploading my photo sideways..lol


----------



## tawak

And I am only using 1 CPU fan


----------



## adi518

Hey tawak, that looks great! I'd take out the yellow accented black covers for that perfect color match if I were you.


----------



## nagle3092

One thing I gotta remind people of is if you update your bios you MUST clear CMOS. If you don't it could result in an unstable system.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> One thing I gotta remind people of is if you update your bios you MUST clear CMOS. If you don't it could result in an unstable system.


i do that all the time.

17.6 is buggy.


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> One thing I gotta remind people of is if you update your bios you MUST clear CMOS. If you don't it could result in an unstable system.


That was probably my problem to begin with I forgot to clear after bios update earlier


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> i do that all the time.
> 
> 17.6 is buggy.


17.6B2 isn't as bad but its still a little buggy. I'm sure there will be another beta up soon.


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> i do that all the time.
> 
> 17.6 is buggy.


I didn't know that until today..lolol


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Hey tawak, that looks great! I'd take out the yellow accented black covers for that perfect color match if I were you.


Thanks I already take out the 2 yellow thingy on the top. I actually slightly scratch the gunmetal heatsink while taking it out, ouch!


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> Thanks I already take out the 2 yellow thingy on the top. I actually slightly scratch the gunmetal heatsink while taking it out, ouch!


I don't mind the yellow in my build but it's blue and green anyway


----------



## adi518

Hmm, is it a must to occupy the auxiliary 6-pin? Any benefit for a single gpu setup?


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Hmm, is it a must to occupy the auxiliary 6-pin? Any benefit for a single gpu setup?


I'm not using it on my 7950 just have the 8 pin and 6 pin plugged into the card for power that's it


----------



## WorldExclusive

Finally fired up my board today. Very good OC options. Managed to reach a high of 4.5GHz on a i7 3770 (non-K). 4.2GHz on full load though.

4.4GHz Below


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> I'm not using it on my 7950 just have the 8 pin and 6 pin plugged into the card for power that's it


Good to know. I'm kinda puzzled on why there isn't enough info about this in the damn manual.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Good to know. I'm kinda puzzled on why there isn't enough info about this in the damn manual.


Its only really needed if really high over clocking and overvolting are been done, for 24/7 usage its not needed.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Is this what you looking for?.........
> 
> go into CPU features and set each core the same for the number you want at max
> ie 4200mhz set each core to 42


all cores where set at 45, and none of theme reach near x25/ 2.5 ghz ... so i do not see any point of using this type of setting :|


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> all cores where set at 45, and none of theme reach near x25/ 2.5 ghz ... so i do not see any point of using this type of setting :|


Well considering you only showed 2 instances of BF3 did you think that maybe the CPU power wasn't needed? Why would it scale in prime if it wouldn't in Bf3?


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Well considering you only showed 2 instances of BF3 did you think that maybe the CPU power wasn't needed? Why would it scale in prime if it wouldn't in Bf3?


cpu power wasn't needed? if i use this settings in any game i run i have like 15/20% fps drop or more, how can you say cpu power is not needed? and also i don't care so much about prime, since the stress caused at the cpu by prime it doesn't reflect any kind of cpu load in a daily use, gaming included. i sometimes run linx and that's all, my rig is a gaming rig, not a stress test rig.

we can stay here and talk and share screens of all scenarios of my 50+ games and none of them will cause cpu run more than 1900/2200mhz. i would really love that this kind of settings could work as it supposed to in games but it doesn't ....


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> cpu power wasn't needed? if i use this settings in any game i run i have like 15/20% fps drop or more, how can you say cpu power is not needed? and also i don't care so much about prime, since the stress caused at the cpu by prime it doesn't reflect any kind of cpu load in a daily use, gaming included. i sometimes run linx and that's all, my rig is a gaming rig, not a stress test rig.
> 
> we can stay here and talk and share screens of all scenarios of my 50+ games and none of them will cause cpu run more than 1900/2200mhz. i would really love that this kind of settings could work as it supposed to in games but it doesn't ....


Well maybe you have something set wrong, I haven't had any issues with games or their fps. What bios are you on?


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Well maybe you have something set wrong, I haven't had any issues with games or their fps. What bios are you on?


i'm actually using the 17.5B8 in bios 1 and in bios 2 the 17.6, and here same cpu behaviour


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Its only really needed if really high over clocking and overvolting are been done, for 24/7 usage its not needed.


Say, I want to hook it up... do I just draw a 6-pin off the peripheral socket in my Seasonic or does it have to be from the pcie socket?


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Say, I want to hook it up. Do I just draw a 6-pin off the peripheral socket in my Seasonic?


Wondering the same thing. I don't need it but it can't hurt to connect it and I have additional pcie 6 pin cables for my psu


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> i'm actually using the 17.5B8 in bios 1 and in bios 2 the 17.6, and here same cpu behaviour


I looked at your pics again, are you water cooling?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Say, I want to hook it up... do I just draw a 6-pin off the peripheral socket in my Seasonic or does it have to be from the pcie socket?


I would use a pcie personally. You could use an adapter if you really wanted.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> all cores where set at 45, and none of theme reach near x25/ 2.5 ghz ... so i do not see any point of using this type of setting :|


Enable Enhanced Turbo, that should max out the cores. It worked for me.
Disable Speed Spectrum, C1E and any other Intel C State.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> *I looked at your pics again, are you water cooling?*


lol sure you did? check again, you'll find the answer there








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> Enable Enhanced Turbo, that should max out the cores. It worked for me.
> Disable Speed Spectrum, C1E and any other Intel C State.


going to try this again, but tomorrow


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> lol sure you did? check again, you'll find the answer there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to try this again, but tomorrow


I asked because core 1,4 were a bit hotter than 2,3 so maybe whatever your using as your layover on those pics is monitoring the wrong core. Enhanced turbo is enabled by default so unless you disabled it it will be on. Do you have anything that actually measured the performance difference of 15-20% besides a quick glance at the fps counter during a match, like a timed run or single player level?


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> I asked because core 1,4 were a bit hotter than 2,3 so maybe whatever your using as your layover on those pics is monitoring the wrong core. Enhanced turbo is enabled by default so unless you disabled it it will be on. Do you have anything that actually measured the performance difference of 15-20% besides a quick glance at the fps counter during a match, *like a timed run or single player level?*


sorry i do not have anything like that, i only watch my fps on msi ab osd

is *this* the screen you are talking about?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> cpu power wasn't needed? if i use this settings in any game i run i have like 15/20% fps drop or more, how can you say cpu power is not needed? and also i don't care so much about prime, since the stress caused at the cpu by prime it doesn't reflect any kind of cpu load in a daily use, gaming included. i sometimes run linx and that's all, my rig is a gaming rig, not a stress test rig.
> 
> we can stay here and talk and share screens of all scenarios of my 50+ games and none of them will cause cpu run more than 1900/2200mhz. i would really love that this kind of settings could work as it supposed to in games but it doesn't ....


Dont know what to tell ya. With the settings in my post, it remains at 4.5ghz at all times.


----------



## yarly

i just order this board and was wondering whats the max voltage is it


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yarly*
> 
> i just order this board and was wondering whats the max voltage is it


Not sure if voltage is based on CPU being used but with BIOS 17.7B my voltage goes up to 2.1550v setting for IB 3770k.


----------



## tawak

question, did all LED debug from the motherboard turn to temperature reading?
this is the 1st time ive used a mobo with LED debug... is this normal?


----------



## yarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Not sure if voltage is based on CPU being used but with BIOS 17.7B my voltage goes up to 2.1550v setting for IB 3770k.


oh yea forgot to put cpu voltage and thanks for the info


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> question, did all LED debug from the motherboard turn to temperature reading?
> this is the 1st time ive used a mobo with LED debug... is this normal?


Some boards with debug LEDs show the temperature after post, some don't. It's normal for the mpower.


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Some boards with debug LEDs show the temperature after post, some don't. It's normal for the mpower.


All board should have this feature it really looks cool. Wonder which other boards has it? All msi mobo?


----------



## el gappo

Biostar do it also. It is really handy when playing around on air


----------



## tawak

i am supposed to return my mpower today to NCIX, because of my 6950 wont let me go to bios if used(using built it video right now), they want me to pay for the shipping and 15% for a " incompatibilty issues is not covered " they said! i think ill keep it instead. never going to buy from NCIX again.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> i am supposed to return my mpower today to NCIX, because of my 6950 wont let me go to bios if used(using built it video right now), they want me to pay for the shipping and 15% for a " incompatibilty issues is not covered " they said! i think ill keep it instead. never going to buy from NCIX again.


Bummer. Contact MSI and see if they can fix the BIOS for you.

There are a few bugs with MSI Mpower BIOS right now and I hope MSI fixes it.


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Bummer. Contact MSI and see if they can fix the BIOS for you.
> 
> There are a few bugs with MSI Mpower BIOS right now and I hope MSI fixes it.


i believe there is no fix at a moment, i did called them the first time i got the mobo, because it never boot up with my vcard installed. they did manage to fix it ,
but the catch i cant boot to bios. "ress power on--->screen display stand by /stays black even if i press del 100x--->windows log in"
only way i get to play with bios settings is when i take out the card and use the on broad video.


----------



## Moparman

All I can say is IM very happy with the Mpower. It took my 3570k to 6.737 (see sig) an I run it at 5.075GHz on air 24/7. So sweet board. I also had small issue with not being able to enter bios with some of my gpus. Fix for me was different keyboard. Problem fixed.

Good luck all. An great board.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> All I can say is IM very happy with the Mpower. It took my 3570k to 6.737 (see sig) an I run it at 5.075GHz on air 24/7. So sweet board. I also had small issue with not being able to enter bios with some of my gpus. Fix for me was different keyboard. Problem fixed.
> 
> Good luck all. An great board.


What batch is your 3570k? Did you just recently get it? Totally golden.


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> What batch is your 3570k? Did you just recently get it? Totally golden.


That's insane I ony got my 3770k to 4.9 on custom wc before hottest core hit 90 with p95. How did you manage to keep temps in check at 6ghz. Maybe its cause I have hyperthreading but still that's crazy


----------



## chann3l

Oops I meant to quote moparman


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> All I can say is IM very happy with the Mpower. It took my 3570k to 6.737 (see sig) an I run it at 5.075GHz on air 24/7. So sweet board. I also had small issue with not being able to enter bios with some of my gpus. Fix for me was different keyboard. Problem fixed.
> 
> Good luck all. An great board.


change yoour keyboard? i will look for my old keyboard and try it.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> i believe there is no fix at a moment, i did called them the first time i got the mobo, because it never boot up with my vcard installed. they did manage to fix it ,
> but the catch i cant boot to bios. "ress power on--->screen display stand by /stays black even if i press del 100x--->windows log in"
> only way i get to play with bios settings is when i take out the card and use the on broad video.


There is no fix but you can flash your card back to 6950 and run the same overclock you had on the 6970 BIOS. My reference cards will boot with the shader unlock as long as there is no driver installed so you can give that a shot so you can reflash.


----------



## MS X-Treme

Update:


----------



## p3gaz_001

why are you using blck overclock?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> why are you using blck overclock?


It can be good for a few things, if memory doesn't want to work with a higher multi using bclk can get some more out of it (same with cpu overclock), for more extreme coolers higher bclk can get a cpu around cold boot bugs.


----------



## rony07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rony07*
> 
> First, I would like to t hank everyone who's posted. Reading through this thread has helped me with a couple issues I was having, such as my CPU not downclocking or downvolting when overclocked. I have that solved, but now I have another issue. I was trying to fix my SSD's low sequential write problem, so I tried various fixes, including installing Intel's Rapid Storage Technology drivers. When I have Intel's latest Rapid Storage Technology (RST) drivers installed, it lists my two SSDs and my dinosaur drive as SCSI devices. When I rollback to Microsoft's default AHCI drivers in windows 7, it's fixed and the drives are again labeled SATA devices. I've done some research and found out that this is normal for X79 chipset users, but found nothing about Z77 users. It appears to be nothing more than a labeling bug, because I get the same performance out of my SSDs with either driver, but with the RST drivers, I can't use some SSD software like Corsair's Firmware Updater because it can't detect my Corsair Force GT 90gb with SCSI storage drivers. I'd like to know what other users are experiencing. Thanks in advance.


Bump?


----------



## Voodoo Jabroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rony07*
> 
> Bump?


I'm having a similar issue with the Intel Rapid Storage driver (the latest one on MSI's website -- version 11.5.4.1001) labeling my new Samsung 840 Pro as a SCSI drive. Not sure if it affects performance or not, but I ended up reverting back to the default Microsoft driver. I don't seem to have low write speeds like you do, but I'd like to get as much performance out of my new drive as possible.

Anyone know if the Intel driver is supposed to increase speeds by that much if I'm just using a single SSD with my OS installed on it? I went to go download the latest version from Intel's site, but it said I needed to have already installed an F6 BIOS setting or something, so I didn't bother.


----------



## Erik1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voodoo Jabroo*
> 
> I'm having a similar issue with the Intel Rapid Storage driver (the latest one on MSI's website -- version 11.5.4.1001) labeling my new Samsung 840 Pro as a SCSI drive. Not sure if it affects performance or not, but I ended up reverting back to the default Microsoft driver. I don't seem to have low write speeds like you do, but I'd like to get as much performance out of my new drive as possible.
> 
> Anyone know if the Intel driver is supposed to increase speeds by that much if I'm just using a single SSD with my OS installed on it? I went to go download the latest version from Intel's site, but it said I needed to have already installed an F6 BIOS setting or something, so I didn't bother.


I also uninstalled the Intel RST drivers because of freezing problems with my Crucial SSD drive, speeds were the same without the Intel drivers for me. Boot time is super fast so i don't think you will notice any performance difference.


----------



## TheDoctor46

I'd love to see the event viewer for some of these "prime stable" overclocks because I'm under the impression that prime doesn't really report errors. Certainly not as frequently as event viewer does.

I got 4.4Ghz on my 3570k @ 1.25 Vcore, PLL auto, Vdroop 100% and that's zero parity errors in the event viewer.

Tried 4.5Ghz and event viewer is still spitting out WHEA parity errors all the way up to 1.3V and is likely to continue doing so for quite a while based on the voltage-to-performance-to-error ratio, after which I imagine temps will be a big problem.

I mean, I can boot 4.5 at about 1.26 volts but there's no way that's a stable overclock that will be trouble-free even though prime will probably report zero errors.

4.4 will have to do though. I don't want an overclock that benches fine but then crashes randomly when I least expect it because the processor is having parity issues which (for the most part) go unnoticed.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> I'd love to see the event viewer for some of these "prime stable" overclocks because I'm under the impression that prime doesn't really report errors. Certainly not as frequently as event viewer does.
> 
> I got 4.4Ghz on my 3570k @ 1.25 Vcore, PLL auto, Vdroop 100% and that's zero parity errors in the event viewer.
> 
> Tried 4.5Ghz and event viewer is still spitting out WHEA parity errors all the way up to 1.3V and is likely to continue doing so for quite a while based on the voltage-to-performance-to-error ratio, after which I imagine temps will be a big problem.
> 
> I mean, I can boot 4.5 at about 1.26 volts but there's no way that's a stable overclock that will be trouble-free even though prime will probably report zero errors.
> 
> 4.4 will have to do though. I don't want an overclock that benches fine but then crashes randomly when I least expect it because the processor is having parity issues which (for the most part) go unnoticed.


+1

For a fully stable 4.5 here I need 1.2950 CPU V........ oh and thats no whea errors
we must both have "bad" chips


----------



## MS X-Treme

Reason using BCLK- OC is to find the max. limit of my Ram speed. of stability.
I "am new with OC.
CPU -OC is not difficult, using in combination with BCLK- OC is for me a challenge.

One of the reason for me is, to know if this board made for OC.
My answer is yes, i liked this board.

Everything is good so far with no problems
I already bump my i7 3770K on 5Ghz.
At this moment i use Ram from 2133Mhz, at OC my speed is around 2254Mhz with standard Voltage.

For me is Stability important and temperature.


----------



## TheDoctor46

Out of interest. Once I'm happy with my overclock being stable at my chosen Vcore, I want to try to reduce PLL to lower the temps a bit if possible.

What sort of errors will I get in event viewer once PLL starts to get too low? or will the machine just crash?


----------



## Eriamjh

Hey guys, I've searched the thread and I haven't been able to find the answer to my question. I have 2 Nvidia 680s with triple slot coolers installed and an Intel 3770k. Would I be able to run SLI using the top and bottom PCI-e slots, or would I only be able to do SLI using the top and middle slots?


----------



## TheDoctor46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eriamjh*
> 
> Hey guys, I've searched the thread and I haven't been able to find the answer to my question. I have 2 Nvidia 680s with triple slot coolers installed and an Intel 3770k. Would I be able to run SLI using the top and bottom PCI-e slots, or would I only be able to do SLI using the top and middle slots?


I know that this board specifies that you should insert the GFX cards into slots 2 and 5 (which is the upper two PCI-e 16x slots.) and I assume this is specified for a reason rather than arbitrarily.

I suspect that it has to be the upper 2 PCI-e 16x slots because of the way the manual pictures their speed in various configs as if it's a population rule, a bit like the RAM slots. The slots run, 16,0,0 or 8,8,0 or 8,4,4.

If that's the case, the cards might work in the top and bottom 16x slots, but I bet the bottom one will run at 4x (if that's enough to run it at all??) That bottom card would be a bit suffocated wouldn't it? I'd imagine it would be right over the PSU?


----------



## Eriamjh

It would be over the PSU but there is enough room space for the card to get sufficient air.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> Out of interest. Once I'm happy with my overclock being stable at my chosen Vcore, I want to try to reduce PLL to lower the temps a bit if possible.
> 
> What sort of errors will I get in event viewer once PLL starts to get too low? or will the machine just crash?


I found the lowest PLL I could go is 1.550v and current with manual CPU voltage

PLL with Auto CPU voltage was 1.700v


----------



## TheDoctor46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> I found the lowest PLL I could go is 1.550v and current with manual CPU voltage
> 
> Auto CPU voltage was 1.700v


My PLL is doing 1.8V on auto It seems. I'll try lowering it a bit manually.

What sort of errors do you get when you lower PLL too much? BSOD? WHEA errors?


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eriamjh*
> 
> Hey guys, I've searched the thread and I haven't been able to find the answer to my question. I have 2 Nvidia 680s with triple slot coolers installed and an Intel 3770k. Would I be able to run SLI using the top and bottom PCI-e slots, or would I only be able to do SLI using the top and middle slots?


srry using my phone but...

nvidia sli requires a bandwidth of 8x or more to function in sli the badwidth goes like this acording to motherboard pins in the back.

16x,0x,0x
8x,8x,0x
8x,4x,4x
8x,0x,4x

the bottom slot can only use up to 4x not any more ,sli requires 8x or more like i said Xfire can function at 4x but sli cant.so this motherboard is a no go infact i dont know any z77 motherboard that will do what you want with those graphics cards. srry but you will need to go either z77 with a plx chip or x79


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> My PLL is doing 1.8V on auto It seems. I'll try lowering it a bit manually.
> 
> What sort of errors do you get when you lower PLL too much? BSOD? WHEA errors?


I don't remember now for sure think a whea couple times

Put a real low number see what it does, Maybe a no boot into windows

I usually leave cpu pll not on auto and set it around 1.60-1.70 to start


----------



## rony07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> How to OC your Mpower for everyday use
> 
> Due to the amount of people having issues with setting up a 24/7 OC Im writing this mini-guide to setting up your Mpower so you can have a moderate overclock while still maintaining speedstep and idle voltages instead of it running at a set voltage 24/7. I'll be showing you pictures of my settings via Click Bios 2, I am only showing you them this way because its easier than taking screenshots in the bios while I write this, I do not advocate using clickbios to enter these settings. I think all adjustments should be made in the bios directly.
> 
> Oc Tab
> 
> 
> Leave CPU ratio on *Auto*, dont worry we will get to that in a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> Leave CPU Core Voltage on *Auto* you can set DRAM, PLL and whatever else you want but I just adjust those mainly because I noticed the board will use a little more dram voltage than what x.m.p. specifies and my cpu doest require that much PLL, as always YMMV.
> 
> CPU Features Sub Menu
> 
> 
> Make sure you leave C1E Support, Intel C-State *Enabled* and set the Package C State limit to *Auto*
> 
> 
> 
> Now here is where you will input your desired OC, I use 45 your chip might not be able to do it but it could be a good starting point. Input the value in each slot.
> 
> Now here is where everyone was having issues, remember when I told you to leave your CPU Core voltage on AUTO? Here is how you make your voltage adjustments.
> 
> Hybrid Digital Power Sub Menu
> 
> 
> Make your adjustment with just *CPU Core Vdroop Offset Control*. My chip needs a setting of +62.5% to be stable at 4.5ghz, YMMV. This equates to a realworld load voltage of 1.240v tested through a multimeter *(seen here)* with no huge spikes or anything like that. I dont know if thats the exact value all boards will give at 62.5% offset but I dont think it would vary by much. To start though if your going for 4.5ghz I would set it at 50%, boot into windows and run cpu-z and load up prime95 and do small FFT's for awhile. The 50% value for me would have 2 cores fail after a couple hours but it would start throwing WHEA errors in minutes. 62.5% is the sweet spot for 4.5 for me, 4.6ghz is stable with 80% offset but I'm happier with the temps on 62.5%(under 70c during stress on prime95). I do recommend turning the digital compensation level to *High* and the CPU Core OCP Expander to *Enhanced* to help with overclocking. All the other settings can be left on Auto, also I recommend leaving the CPU Phase control on Auto as well, why make them work when they dont need to? It hasnt affected my stability at all during the time I've been running it like this(since the board released pretty much).
> 
> Ok so that wraps it up, go ahead and give it a try and see what you get. As always *YMMV*, every chip is different and could require more or less voltage to get to a desired OC. In the absence of not having an Offset this is the next best thing. Hope this helps.
> Bios used during the writeup was 17.6 Beta 2 found at the link in my Sig.


I'm curious, how safe a method is this for overclocking? I'm currently using this method for a stable 4.2GHz, but my CPU Core vDroop Offset is on default. I really like the idea of a 4.5GHz overclock and being able to keep the power saving futures, but have been scared by my research of LLC and the longevity of my 3570K. I need it to last me a while. Thanks in advance!


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rony07*
> 
> I'm curious, how safe a method is this for overclocking? I'm currently using this method for a stable 4.2GHz, but my CPU Core vDroop Offset is on default. I really like the idea of a 4.5GHz overclock and being able to keep the power saving futures, but have been scared by my research of LLC and the longevity of my 3570K. I need it to last me a while. Thanks in advance!


I posted a video of me testing it with a multimeter here.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rony07*
> 
> I'm curious, how safe a method is this for overclocking? I'm currently using this method for a stable 4.2GHz, but my CPU Core vDroop Offset is on default. I really like the idea of a 4.5GHz overclock and being able to keep the power saving futures, but have been scared by my research of LLC and the longevity of my 3570K. I need it to last me a while. Thanks in advance!


Your 3570k may have issues going to 4.5 this way, Auto CPU Volts YMMV

Nagels using a 3770K Chip.

Mine, 3570K goes to 4.3 this way but no higher unless fixed cpu voltage and 100% vdroop
It does work well for Auto Volts max 4.3mhz here YMMV

AND NO WHEA errors in administrative logs


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voodoo Jabroo*
> 
> I'm having a similar issue with the Intel Rapid Storage driver (the latest one on MSI's website -- version 11.5.4.1001) labeling my new Samsung 840 Pro as a SCSI drive. Not sure if it affects performance or not, but I ended up reverting back to the default Microsoft driver. I don't seem to have low write speeds like you do, but I'd like to get as much performance out of my new drive as possible.
> 
> Anyone know if the Intel driver is supposed to increase speeds by that much if I'm just using a single SSD with my OS installed on it? I went to go download the latest version from Intel's site, but it said I needed to have already installed an F6 BIOS setting or something, so I didn't bother.


I just picked up a pair of 840 Pros last night (128gb) to stripe and wanted to do the firmware update running into the same issue. Good timing, I'll try to fix it tonight.


----------



## tawak

My ROG mpower..lol


----------



## rony07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Your 3570k may have issues going to 4.5 this way, Auto CPU Volts YMMV
> 
> Nagels using a 3770K Chip.
> 
> Mine, 3570K goes to 4.3 this way but no higher unless fixed cpu voltage and 100% vdroop
> It does work well for Auto Volts max 4.3mhz here YMMV
> 
> AND NO WHEA errors in administrative logs


You're right. Just tried it and would BSOD when starting Prime95 at both 50% and 62.5% CPU Core vDroop Offset. Stable at 4.3 like you though. So there is absolutely NO way to get down-clocking and down-volting at idle when setting vcore and multiplier manually?


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rony07*
> 
> You're right. Just tried it and would BSOD when starting Prime95 at both 50% and 62.5% CPU Core vDroop Offset. Stable at 4.3 like you though. So there is absolutely NO way to get down-clocking and down-volting at idle when setting vcore and multiplier manually?


No but with v droop enabled(100%) and manual voltage these units do (are supposed to) use less power


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> 
> 
> My ROG mpower..lol


Nice, cool that the board is so easy to make work with any theme!


----------



## TheDoctor46

Continuing the attempt at overclocking.

Still at 4.4GHz, trying at 1.265V still gives parity errors in event viewer; Prime of course reports no errors at all.. ever.

Incidentally the voltage reported in CPU-Z is about 1.246/1.254V when BIOS is set at 1.265. Real temp (or core temp I can't remember... whichever one reports the VID stat) reads 1.286 @1.265V) Don't know if both readouts are a load of rubbish or if something is odd there. I'd connect a multimeter to the readouts, but due to the stupid design of this board the ATX connector bends over the readout points in any setup that isn't sitting on a bench.. Why they couldn't have been on the inside of the ATX connector I don't know.

This blatantly isn't going to happen at any sort of workable voltage. How many people here actually check the event viewer when overclocking?

Some of these 4.8GHz, 1.2V overclocks must read like a horror story when you look in there.


----------



## rony07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Your 3570k may have issues going to 4.5 this way, Auto CPU Volts YMMV
> 
> Nagels using a 3770K Chip.
> 
> Mine, 3570K goes to 4.3 this way but no higher unless fixed cpu voltage and 100% vdroop
> It does work well for Auto Volts max 4.3mhz here YMMV
> 
> AND NO WHEA errors in administrative logs


Correction: I'm able to get up to 4.4GHz with 50% CPU core vDroop Offset, Digital Compensation set to High, and CPU Core OCP Expander set to Enhanced. Prime stable for 12 hours, no WHEA errors in Event Viewer, CPU-z showing max voltage of 1.192. My question is this: how safe an overclock is this for 24/7 use? I thought CPU core vDroop Offset control was another name for LLC, but I'm not sure I totally understand what it does, other than supply more voltage under Auto CPU vCore. Will running with these settings degrade the life of my parts any more than running with CPU Core vDroop Offset, Digital Compensation and OCP Expander on default settings? Thanks in advance for all of your wisdom.


----------



## adi518

Guys, what's the thing with enabling virtu mvp in the bios? I thought it's a software feature. Also, I seriously want to know what's the difference between i-mode and d-mode?


----------



## mastercommander

What do you guys think of my 4.7 Ghz over clock on my i53570k using this board?

Its my first "REAL" overclock on this board i had this cpu/board on 4.4 Ghz for its whole life ( 4 months) until now so you do you guys think is it good for the voltage or Should i OC this system further to 5Ghz .

Im using a h100 for cooling with a Haf X as a case rest of Specs in my rig info.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastercommander*
> 
> What do you guys think of my 4.7 Ghz over clock on my i53570k using this board?
> 
> Its my first "REAL" overclock on this board i had this cpu/board on 4.4 Ghz for its whole life ( 4 months) until now so you do you guys think is it good for the voltage or Should i OC this system further to 5Ghz .
> 
> Im using a h100 for cooling with a Haf X as a case rest of Specs in my rig info.


I'd test it as is, put some load on er & see what happens to the temps. Can't really tell much from idle temps, but guessing it could get pretty warm at 100% load there.


----------



## yarly

just got my board in and wow its running my 2500k at 5ghz way lower voltage then my old motherboard, old one was a msi p67a-gd43 it need more like 1.500v to run 5ghz now with this board only 1.424v at 5ghz so its a very nice board


----------



## the Hammer

Hello!
Just got a simple question:
If i put my gtx680 lightning in the second 16x slot (on the Mpower z77), will it perform noticeably worse than if i put it in the top one? (since the manual says only the top is wired at 16x and the rest is wired as 8x or lower)


----------



## adi518

Sweet moses, it's looking sexy without those silly covers...


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Sweet moses, it's looking sexy without those silly covers...


I have mine naked like that as well.


----------



## ride1226

I have a question regarding the control of the pwm CPU fan. I have the MSI control center program installed and in the green setting tab you can adjust you CPU fan curve. I have a water cooling loop with a pwm controlled pump on the CPU fan header. Its running 100% all the time and doesn't need to be so to save noise, wear and tear, and energy i want it to go down at idle and ramp up with the curve i set. When i set the curve it works perfectly, save the setting, exit. Upon restart its back to 100% again and unless i reapply my curve it stays at 100%. I don't want to have to reset a fan curve every time i restart my PC. What am i missing?

Posted this question earlier and not sure if I missed the reply or what. My Smart Fan Curve settings in control center dont stick for some reason. Am I doing something wrong or does it not stick for everyone? How would I set up these curves in the bios? I have no reason to have my pump running 100% all the time.


----------



## DeadlyPancakes

Hi, Does anyone know how to completely cut off power to the motherboard when it's shut down? When I shut down, power still goes to the keyboard making it light up, which is kind of annoying at night, I think it has something to do with ACPI settings, but I only have to options in bios, I think it was mode 1 and 3, I've tried both of them and it still gives power to the keyboard when shut down.

Sorry if that did not make any sense, I'm tired


----------



## joe0918

Can anybody tell me if it's possible to boot this board without a monitor attached? I'm using the integrated graphics with an i5 3270k and every time I remove the HDMI cable the system fails to boot. I've tried all options in BIOS related to integrated graphics to no avail. I plan on using this box as a home server to host multiple VM's which will be remoted into using older laptops, so I only need a monitor (using a TV) attached occasionally.


----------



## llamaboiz

Hmm... what to do~ i OC'd this board with oc genie just for the cpuz 4ghz oc club banner thingy then went back to stock. Now as I'm bored (day off) i'm going back looking at posts, seems Nagle got the vcore drop at idle thingy and posted how to do it... I'm wondering... should i do a REAL OC now??? I don't use my puter for anything but tf2/borderlands2/facebook/watching avi's~ I mean im fine with my current speeds but as the saying goes, idle hands are the devils playground.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPancakes*
> 
> Hi, Does anyone know how to completely cut off power to the motherboard when it's shut down? When I shut down, power still goes to the keyboard making it light up, which is kind of annoying at night, I think it has something to do with ACPI settings, but I only have to options in bios, I think it was mode 1 and 3, I've tried both of them and it still gives power to the keyboard when shut down.
> 
> Sorry if that did not make any sense, I'm tired


Easy way would be to turn off the psu power switch after shutting down. I've never looked at the USB charge thing, maybe something with that keeping the keyboard active?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llamaboiz*
> 
> Hmm... what to do~ i OC'd this board with oc genie just for the cpuz 4ghz oc club banner thingy then went back to stock. Now as I'm bored (day off) i'm going back looking at posts, seems Nagle got the vcore drop at idle thingy and posted how to do it... I'm wondering... should i do a REAL OC now??? I don't use my puter for anything but tf2/borderlands2/facebook/watching avi's~ I mean im fine with my current speeds but as the saying goes, idle hands are the devils playground.


Never hurts to try it, save your current settings in a bios profile & give it a shot!


----------



## FtW 420

double clicked...


----------



## ride1226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPancakes*
> 
> Hi, Does anyone know how to completely cut off power to the motherboard when it's shut down? When I shut down, power still goes to the keyboard making it light up, which is kind of annoying at night, I think it has something to do with ACPI settings, but I only have to options in bios, I think it was mode 1 and 3, I've tried both of them and it still gives power to the keyboard when shut down.
> 
> Sorry if that did not make any sense, I'm tired


Both of my keyboards are backlit and I have no issues with the lighting staying on. I use the uppermost USB slots for my keyboard and mouse in the back panel. Try those. Maybe your using one of the charging ports for charging USB devices and it stays on even with power off. Also, check the supercharger app that the board comes with.


----------



## llamaboiz

question, can i save the OC Genie profile as my oc profile # to use as a base?


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the Hammer*
> 
> Hello!
> Just got a simple question:
> If i put my gtx680 lightning in the second 16x slot (on the Mpower z77), will it perform noticeably worse than if i put it in the top one? (since the manual says only the top is wired at 16x and the rest is wired as 8x or lower)


If you put your gtx 680 lighting in the second slot (8x pcie 3.0 max support) you will be using it at 8x but to be honest 8x pcie 3.0= 16x pcie2.0 and many people dont have a 3.0 motherboard and run that graphics card just fine i wont say it runs bad if more than half of the people running 3.0 pcie graphics are using 2.0 and are running great. so no it wont be noticeable .


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llamaboiz*
> 
> question, can i save the OC Genie profile as my oc profile # to use as a base?


Yes you are able to do so i havent done it cuz i dont want to feel a noob doing so but what you are questioning is possible and is a very good start for people that want to get in overclocking.


----------



## SBoD

What ram would you suggest to get with this motherboard?

So far
Mpower
Define R4
VaporX 7950
3570k
CM Silent pro 620W


----------



## TheDoctor46

4.3GHz is stable using auto VCC and about 75% vDroop. 4.4GHz is stable it seems also using auto VCC and full VDroop, but temperatures are an issue for me.

I'm runniing on air. I'm using a Gelid GX7 cooler. The case is very well ventilated but I'm hitting mid to upper eighties on the central CPU cores when the CPU is being fed about 1.270V on auto according to CPU-Z. My experience of using this board is that you'd have to set VCC to significantly higher than 1.270 in the BIOS to actually have a CPU-Z display of 1.270V. Reduced PLL from 1.8V to 1.55V but it made no difference to temperatures; or certainly nothing that changed the game.

My question is do these temperatures sound normal, or does my mount sound as though it might be bad? When I mounted I used a very small amount of TIM, in hindsight less than I intended to use. Cores 1 and 4 will usually be running about 7-8degrees cooler than cores 2 and 3.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

New review (dated today) of this board over at Anandtech, for anyone that might be interested in reading it.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6694/msi-z77-mpower-review-the-xpowers-little-brother


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> 4.3GHz is stable using auto VCC and about 75% vDroop. 4.4GHz is stable it seems also using auto VCC and full VDroop, but temperatures are an issue for me.
> 
> I'm runniing on air. I'm using a Gelid GX7 cooler. The case is very well ventilated but I'm hitting mid to upper eighties on the central CPU cores when the CPU is being fed about 1.270V on auto according to CPU-Z. My experience of using this board is that you'd have to set VCC to significantly higher than 1.270 in the BIOS to actually have a CPU-Z display of 1.270V. Reduced PLL from 1.8V to 1.55V but it made no difference to temperatures; or certainly nothing that changed the game.
> 
> My question is do these temperatures sound normal, or does my mount sound as though it might be bad? When I mounted I used a very small amount of TIM, in hindsight less than I intended to use. Cores 1 and 4 will usually be running about 7-8degrees cooler than cores 2 and 3.


Your temps are pretty go on air if your at 1.27 volts. thats really high for 4.4 ghz. I run that for 4.6 im on custom water and im dellided and my temps are in the mid 70s weith IBT max stress setting. My temps are high for a delid tho because im waiting on my liquid ultra in the mail so i have AS5 on the die for now. So in hsort no your temps arn't to high if your stressing with ibt or prime 95. I would set droop to 100% tho and do a manual voltage setting. It shouldn't have to go to 1.27 for 4.4 ghz


----------



## adi518

Guys, what's the thing with offset overclocking not possible on the mpower? Is it really viable? I mean, being able to not set a constant voltage for the cpu sounds quite tempting.


----------



## chann3l

Originally Posted by nagle3092

"How to OC your Mpower for everyday use

Due to the amount of people having issues with setting up a 24/7 OC Im writing this mini-guide to setting up your Mpower so you can have a moderate overclock while still maintaining speedstep and idle voltages instead of it running at a set voltage 24/7. I'll be showing you pictures of my settings via Click Bios 2, I am only showing you them this way because its easier than taking screenshots in the bios while I write this, I do not advocate using clickbios to enter these settings. I think all adjustments should be made in the bios directly.

Oc Tab

Leave CPU ratio on Auto, dont worry we will get to that in a minute.

Leave CPU Core Voltage on Auto you can set DRAM, PLL and whatever else you want but I just adjust those mainly because I noticed the board will use a little more dram voltage than what x.m.p. specifies and my cpu doest require that much PLL, as always YMMV.

CPU Features Sub Menu

Make sure you leave C1E Support, Intel C-State Enabled and set the Package C State limit to Auto

Now here is where you will input your desired OC, I use 45 your chip might not be able to do it but it could be a good starting point. Input the value in each slot.

Now here is where everyone was having issues, remember when I told you to leave your CPU Core voltage on AUTO? Here is how you make your voltage adjustments.

Hybrid Digital Power Sub Menu

Make your adjustment with just CPU Core Vdroop Offset Control. My chip needs a setting of +62.5% to be stable at 4.5ghz, YMMV. This equates to a realworld load voltage of 1.240v tested through a multimeter (seen here) with no huge spikes or anything like that. I dont know if thats the exact value all boards will give at 62.5% offset but I dont think it would vary by much. To start though if your going for 4.5ghz I would set it at 50%, boot into windows and run cpu-z and load up prime95 and do small FFT's for awhile. The 50% value for me would have 2 cores fail after a couple hours but it would start throwing WHEA errors in minutes. 62.5% is the sweet spot for 4.5 for me, 4.6ghz is stable with 80% offset but I'm happier with the temps on 62.5%(under 70c during stress on prime95). I do recommend turning the digital compensation level to High and the CPU Core OCP Expander to Enhanced to help with overclocking. All the other settings can be left on Auto, also I recommend leaving the CPU Phase control on Auto as well, why make them work when they dont need to? It hasnt affected my stability at all during the time I've been running it like this(since the board released pretty much).

Ok so that wraps it up, go ahead and give it a try and see what you get. As always YMMV, every chip is different and could require more or less voltage to get to a desired OC. In the absence of not having an Offset this is the next best thing. Hope this helps.
Bios used during the writeup was 17.6 Beta 2 found at the link in my Sig."

Couldn't dig through and find the original post but do you mean this method?


----------



## chann3l

Actually I just read through this and one thing I have to ask is I can only change my voltages and cpu ratio through click bios it won't let me change it in the actual bios. Anyone know why?


----------



## TheDoctor46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> Your temps are pretty go on air if your at 1.27 volts. thats really high for 4.4 ghz. I run that for 4.6 im on custom water and im dellided and my temps are in the mid 70s weith IBT max stress setting. My temps are high for a delid tho because im waiting on my liquid ultra in the mail so i have AS5 on the die for now. So in hsort no your temps arn't to high if your stressing with ibt or prime 95. I would set droop to 100% tho and do a manual voltage setting. It shouldn't have to go to 1.27 for 4.4 ghz


I'll try again with manual, but the last time I tried (and I'm fairly sure I was at 100% VDroop), my failed 4.4GHz was getting about 1.255-1.260, so I think auto seems to be pretty accurate for my chip. Similarly the voltage it supplies for 4.3GHz seems to be around where it was when I tried manual. I don't know if there's some magical setting that I've missed that somehow makes everything wonderful, but I can't see any way this chip will do 4.4GHz lower. Using auto for 4.5Ghz blue-screened as windows booted and I didn't try that again; but as I say, temperatures are the issue so even if auto could do 4.5, it would still be too hot.

I'm talking about getting an overclock that doesn't spit out any WHEA errors in event viewer. If I only went on what prime says I'd be running 4.5GHz at about 1.17V and still increasing the speed, because Prime has never given an error, even for the most ridiculously undervolted overclocks I've tried. They had a log full of WHEA errors in event viewer, but not a single fault in prime although some weren't tested for long though. Once I saw all the viewer errors I canceled the tests and changed the settings.


----------



## SonDa5

I contacted MSI technical support and they were unable to explain what changes may have changed the over clocking ability of the BCLK between the BIOS updates.









I just figured out the change.

In over clocking settings in the past I always left the cpu mulitplier set in OS enabled. Before 17.6 no problems. So now I disable that and I am able over clock BCLK from BIOS again. I don't use the Window Over clock utility.

Proof.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2669476


----------



## TheDoctor46

Just found out that I had "Overspeed Protection" enabled in the BIOS. Don't really know if that would make a difference between a stable overclock and one that throws WHEA errors in the sense of whether having that enabled would actually _cause_ the errors to happen but I'm giving 4.4 another go using 1.27V in the BIOS (CPU-Z reports 1.256V). If that's successful I'll try 4.5 using the same voltage.

If any of this works, whilst I've got a little bit of room for wiggle on the voltage, it's more about how high I can push the multiplier without altering the voltage much. Annoyingly, using the "large FFT" setting in prime, it's only the second test (or pass probably) that generates the temperatures in the 80's. At the moment the temps are low 70's on the hot cores, and high 60's on the outside cores.


----------



## TheDoctor46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> Actually I just read through this and one thing I have to ask is I can only change my voltages and cpu ratio through click bios it won't let me change it in the actual bios. Anyone know why?


Which tab in the BIOS are you trying to set things under?

I think I found that I couldn't alter the voltages under the "OC Genie" tab until I had changed the "My OC genie" option to customize I *think* that then allowed certain things to be edited.

If you are overclocking in the "standard" however tab then I'm afraid I don't know.


----------



## Kitarist

So guys how is this mobo in terms of stability?

Thanks!!!


----------



## TheDoctor46

Well, I tried 4.5GHz all the way up to 1.3V and it still gives errors in event viewer pretty quickly, but that's a bit immaterial because I'm sure the temps at 1.3V would be too high to be practical. So 4.4GHz @1.270V it will have to be.


----------



## ride1226

Anyone able to help with setting up a CPU fan curve?


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> So guys how is this mobo in terms of stability?
> 
> Thanks!!!


I would say its VERY good
Well mine is.


----------



## TheDoctor46

It's a stable board....... unless you put it on top of something that is wobbly









Judging by the thread, the board is stable if it works. If you're one of the unlucky few who seems to have a problem then obviously not; but that's probably the same for a lot of boards.


----------



## roro5pm

What does everyone recommend as a stable bios for this board? I'm about to buy this and was wondering if I should update the bios right away, and to which one? Thanks.


----------



## chann3l

I figured it out. In click bios you have to select from the menu and in the actual bios you have to type values in. Noticed it when i oced my ram and went to change timings


----------



## TheDoctor46

Was there a BIOS update after H60 that got pulled due to some sort of problem?

A few days ago I was being prompted for a BIOS update, and today that update's gone but I'm still on H60.

Bug in the BIOS update and the update was pulled? Doesn't really matter, just curious.


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> Well, I tried 4.5GHz all the way up to 1.3V and it still gives errors in event viewer pretty quickly, but that's a bit immaterial because I'm sure the temps at 1.3V would be too high to be practical. So 4.4GHz @1.270V it will have to be.


Wait what bios are you running. There was a bios update that improved overclocking I couldn't get stable past 4.5 then I updated the bios and I could get it stable at 4.9 so far


----------



## TheDoctor46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> Wait what bios are you running. There was a bios update that improved overclocking I couldn't get stable past 4.5 then I updated the bios and I could get it stable at 4.9 so far


I'm on the BIOS as of 2012-12-19. The one named 7751vH6.zip on the downloads. It's the latest official BIOS I can see.

Where do you test for stability? via prime reporting errors or via event viewer reporting errors? I use event viewer and as soon as I get a WHEA parity error I consider the overclock unstable and increase the voltage. Prime never reports any errors for me regardless of how many I see in event viewer.

4.4 is ok though. If it's being judged by the same standard across the board by everyone posting here in terms of stability then it's well below average; but I kind of get the impression that there's a lot of reliance on prime to report errors based on the output your CPU generates Vs the known outcome of the calculation which prime uses, and for the most part it seems that tons of WHEA errors in event viewer don't cause the CPU to output an incorrect value for the calculation (in prime at least). I'm not too sure how these errors manifest themselves in the long term though.


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> I'm on the BIOS as of 2012-12-19. The one named 7751vH6.zip on the downloads. It's the latest official BIOS I can see.
> 
> Where do you test for stability? via prime reporting errors or via event viewer reporting errors? I use event viewer and as soon as I get a WHEA parity error I consider the overclock unstable and increase the voltage. Prime never reports any errors for me regardless of how many I see in event viewer.
> 
> 4.4 is ok though. If it's being judged by the same standard across the board by everyone posting here in terms of stability then it's well below average; but I kind of get the impression that there's a lot of reliance on prime to report errors based on the output your CPU generates Vs the known outcome of the calculation which prime uses, and for the most part it seems that tons of WHEA errors in event viewer don't cause the CPU to output an incorrect value for the calculation (in prime at least). I'm not too sure how these errors manifest themselves in the long term though.


I do ten runs of Intel burn test at max stress level and check event viewer no errors and im good


----------



## p3gaz_001

hey guys! listen this help me find the problem :

i've installed windows xp on my z77 sys, mainboard bios is 17.5B8 310.90 drivers but no options to enable sli, why?? is this normal?

both gpu are correctly showing in gpu-z, nvidia inspector, msi ab and what ever..... but in nvidia's cp no way to enable sli? why? what's wrong?


----------



## llamaboiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> but in nvidia's cp no way to enable sli? why? what's wrong?


have you installed the latest
nvidia drivers for your cards?


----------



## p3gaz_001

video drivers are 310.90


----------



## TheDoctor46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> hey guys! listen this help me find the problem :
> 
> i've installed windows xp on my z77 sys, mainboard bios is 17.5B8 310.90 drivers but no options to enable sli, why?? is this normal?
> 
> both gpu are correctly showing in gpu-z, nvidia inspector, msi ab and what ever..... but in nvidia's cp no way to enable sli? why? what's wrong?


Obvious point to consider, but have you joined the two cards together with the little SLi ribbon cable?


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> Obvious point to consider, but have you joined the two cards together with the little SLi ribbon cable?


off course i did ..........


----------



## TheDoctor46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> off course i did ..........


Just thought it was worth checking...

If you're in PCI-e slots 2 and 5, and the cards are linked and recognised, then I don't know. Have you tested to see if they are recognised for SLi under a more modern OS?


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> Just thought it was worth checking...
> 
> If you're in PCI-e slots 2 and 5, and the cards are linked and recognised, then I don't know. Have you tested to see if they are recognised for SLi under a more modern OS?


yes cards are on slot 2 & 5 and now correctly running in sli mode in windows 7 wich is my game os, the problem is windows xp on another ssd, i've wanted to do some benchmarks on xp, but it looks like it doesn't want to know about sli ... this is very strange


----------



## 404usernotfound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Working on my set up right now. Got Daft Punk channel on Padora and I'm having a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos from the last few hours.


How did you remove the yellow stripes ?


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *404usernotfound*
> 
> How did you remove the yellow stripes ?


I don't know how he did his, but I know you can use a hair dryer and a little love to get them off.


----------



## 404usernotfound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> I don't know how he did his, but I know you can use a hair dryer and a little love to get them off.


just to be clear, when i use the hairdryer to soften up the tape, or whatever they are attached with, i can just pull them of?


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> Well, I tried 4.5GHz all the way up to 1.3V and it still gives errors in event viewer pretty quickly, but that's a bit immaterial because I'm sure the temps at 1.3V would be too high to be practical. So 4.4GHz @1.270V it will have to be.


Is that using the CPU Auto voltage or with CPU manual voltage settings?


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *404usernotfound*
> 
> just to be clear, when i use the hairdryer to soften up the tape, or whatever they are attached with, i can just pull them of?


You have to be gentle. Use a plastic scraper so you don't scratch the paint on the sinks like I did. So it some love when pulling them off. Take your time. The one on the SB came off real easy for me.


----------



## TheDoctor46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Is that using the CPU Auto voltage or with CPU manual voltage settings?


That's using manual voltage. I haven't tried reducing the voltage, but I sort of know from when I tried to clock to 4.4 manually (and failed) I took it up to about 1.260, so the 1.270 isn't much more than is needed, if at all.


----------



## p3gaz_001

i don't remember who was telling me that my dominator platinum could go higher , so since i was unable to run sli on xp i tried oc on my ram and succesfully made it

i managed my Corsair CMD16GX3M4A2400C9 kit to reach at 2600mhz with the amazing voltage of 1.60v





so as at last is a 1.25v voltage of cpu i/o and cpu sa 1.000v safe for a 24/7 use?


----------



## TheDoctor46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> i don't remember who was telling me that my dominator platinum could go higher , so since i was unable to run sli on xp i tried oc on my ram and succesfully made it
> 
> so as at last is a 1.25v voltage of cpu i/o and cpu sa 1.000v safe for a 24/7 use?


According to the chart in this thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end

The SA is ok, but the VCCIO is high....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> i managed my Corsair CMD16GX3M4A2400C9 kit to reach at 2600mhz with the amazing voltage of 1.60v


I have been playing with my Vengeance which is XMP1600 CL9 and got it up to 2133 @12-12-12-30 2T using 1.505V!!!!! and I haven't even tried reducing the timings yet. I think that's a pretty good overclock even if I leave it as it is.


----------



## Sevada88

Does anyone have an idea of what these devices are?



Also, I keep hearing the sound of a device disconnecting and then connecting again. Does anyone have any idea what I can do to identify which device it is? I am not unplugging anything btw. It happened a few times while I was running windows media player, something disconnected, media player stopped working.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> That's using manual voltage. I haven't tried reducing the voltage, but I sort of know from when I tried to clock to 4.4 manually (and failed) I took it up to about 1.260, so the 1.270 isn't much more than is needed, if at all.


I`ve got it down to 1.2900 cpu v at 4.5 by changing couple things but on manual cpu volts here to


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> Does anyone have an idea of what these devices are?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I keep hearing the sound of a device disconnecting and then connecting again. Does anyone have any idea what I can do to identify which device it is? I am not unplugging anything btw. It happened a few times while I was running windows media player, something disconnected, media player stopped working.


Isn't the one want the blue tooth download from the M Power site driver download Atheros blue tooth driver?
other one Intel management driver?


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Isn't the one want the blue tooth download from the M Power site driver download Atheros blue tooth driver?
> other one Intel management driver?


Minor change, I disabled the onboard bluetooth controller and the only device remaining if "unknown".


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> Minor change, I disabled the onboard bluetooth controller and the only device remaining if "unknown".


My integrated Mpower wireless was doing it for a while so I just right clicked and ejected it unplugged the antenna plugged it back in and then it worked fine. That could be it and if you didn't install the drivers it would show as unknown


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> My integrated Mpower wireless was doing it for a while so I just right clicked and ejected it unplugged the antenna plugged it back in and then it worked fine. That could be it and if you didn't install the drivers it would show as unknown


You mean it's the WiFi Controller? Which antenna are you referring to, the one that's plugged in the back I/O?

EDIT: I think it's okay now, I updated the Realteck HD Audio drivers, and haven't had any issues.


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> You mean it's the WiFi Controller? Which antenna are you referring to, the one that's plugged in the back I/O?
> 
> EDIT: I think it's okay now, I updated the Realteck HD Audio driers, and haven't had any issues.


Ya I meant the one that plugs into the io panel. Glad you found the problem tho


----------



## twm.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPancakes*
> 
> Hi, Does anyone know how to completely cut off power to the motherboard when it's shut down? When I shut down, power still goes to the keyboard making it light up, which is kind of annoying at night, I think it has something to do with ACPI settings, but I only have to options in bios, I think it was mode 1 and 3, I've tried both of them and it still gives power to the keyboard when shut down.
> 
> Sorry if that did not make any sense, I'm tired


There is an option to disable that in the BIOS, I had been looking for that myself when I first got it.
The option is the EUP 2013 in Power Management Setup.


----------



## DeadlyPancakes

I've tried disabling that, still delivers power to the usb.. Guess I'll just stick to turning off the psu at night.


----------



## MikeG

Hi all, I just got my Z77Mpower last month and have been busy seeing what this baby can do. I have been reading this thread and wish to thank SonDa5 for that post about the EK-LGA115x TRUE Backplate. That thing is a _must have_ for anyone wanting to mount a water block to the Z77 MPower. I wish I'd known about it sooner, I too have(had) a Raystorm water block that I tried to mount and ended up over tightening the water block and bending some pins on the socket. I'm now using a Koolance 380 with the EK backplate which works great.

Has anyone noticed the following phenomenon with the BIOS? If I have VCCIO and VCCSA set to auto, it naturally defaults to 1.05V and 0.92V respectively, but if I try to use a memory speed of 2400 or above, it sets these voltages to 1.25V for VCCIO and 1.0 for VCCSA. Is this a bug or does MSI do this intentionally? There is a table posted on most of the forums that says the Intel recommended max for VCCIO is 1.08V.


----------



## Erik1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyPancakes*
> 
> I've tried disabling that, still delivers power to the usb.. Guess I'll just stick to turning off the psu at night.


You can also buy something like this and turn everything off with one switch (is what i do)


----------



## KEL888

Sweet dude. Just for a test what happens if you turn on OC Giene on the Mobo with that cpu.


----------



## KEL888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> Finally fired up my board today. Very good OC options. Managed to reach a high of 4.5GHz on a i7 3770 (non-K). 4.2GHz on full load though.
> 
> 4.4GHz Below


Sweet dude. Just for a test what happens if you turn on OC Giene on the Mobo with that cpu.


----------



## Sevada88

Wait, you can overclock a non K version?


----------



## KEL888

That's what i want to know i am looking to buy a 3770 non k. i can get it for much cheaper then the K. And i am going to use it on my MSI Mpower.


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEL888*
> 
> That's what i want to know i am looking to buy a 3770 non k. i can get it for much cheaper then the K. And i am going to use it on my MSI Mpower.


Very limited oc ability on non k. I'd either save the extra cash or check Craigslist. I got my 3770k bnib for 270


----------



## KEL888

And with OC Giene?


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEL888*
> 
> And with OC Giene?


You mean how high can oc genie get on k or non k ? I haven't used oc genie on my 3770k just manual oc and so far I've got 4.9 stable haven't tried higher yet but it varies chip to chip also im not sure how overclocking works on non k versions so im not sure if oc genie even works


----------



## oats2012

hey guys I'm having some trouble with my MPOWER and 3770k setup @ stock settings please if you have the chance take a look at the thread I have trying to solve the issue and give any feedback you have. REALLY APPRECIATED !!!!!! +Rep to anyone who contributes to solving the issue







thanks in advance guys!!!







hopefully i can get it fixed at stock and start the overclocking

link :

http://www.overclock.net/t/1355512/3770k-not-fast-at-all-and-serious-lagging-help/0_100#post_19187369


----------



## Caos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> How to OC your Mpower for everyday use
> 
> Due to the amount of people having issues with setting up a 24/7 OC Im writing this mini-guide to setting up your Mpower so you can have a moderate overclock while still maintaining speedstep and idle voltages instead of it running at a set voltage 24/7. I'll be showing you pictures of my settings via Click Bios 2, I am only showing you them this way because its easier than taking screenshots in the bios while I write this, I do not advocate using clickbios to enter these settings. I think all adjustments should be made in the bios directly.
> 
> Oc Tab
> 
> 
> Leave CPU ratio on *Auto*, dont worry we will get to that in a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> Leave CPU Core Voltage on *Auto* you can set DRAM, PLL and whatever else you want but I just adjust those mainly because I noticed the board will use a little more dram voltage than what x.m.p. specifies and my cpu doest require that much PLL, as always YMMV.
> 
> CPU Features Sub Menu
> 
> 
> Make sure you leave C1E Support, Intel C-State *Enabled* and set the Package C State limit to *Auto*
> 
> 
> 
> Now here is where you will input your desired OC, I use 45 your chip might not be able to do it but it could be a good starting point. Input the value in each slot.
> 
> Now here is where everyone was having issues, remember when I told you to leave your CPU Core voltage on AUTO? Here is how you make your voltage adjustments.
> 
> Hybrid Digital Power Sub Menu
> 
> 
> Make your adjustment with just *CPU Core Vdroop Offset Control*. My chip needs a setting of +62.5% to be stable at 4.5ghz, YMMV. This equates to a realworld load voltage of 1.240v tested through a multimeter *(seen here)* with no huge spikes or anything like that. I dont know if thats the exact value all boards will give at 62.5% offset but I dont think it would vary by much. To start though if your going for 4.5ghz I would set it at 50%, boot into windows and run cpu-z and load up prime95 and do small FFT's for awhile. The 50% value for me would have 2 cores fail after a couple hours but it would start throwing WHEA errors in minutes. 62.5% is the sweet spot for 4.5 for me, 4.6ghz is stable with 80% offset but I'm happier with the temps on 62.5%(under 70c during stress on prime95). I do recommend turning the digital compensation level to *High* and the CPU Core OCP Expander to *Enhanced* to help with overclocking. All the other settings can be left on Auto, also I recommend leaving the CPU Phase control on Auto as well, why make them work when they dont need to? It hasnt affected my stability at all during the time I've been running it like this(since the board released pretty much).
> 
> Ok so that wraps it up, go ahead and give it a try and see what you get. As always *YMMV*, every chip is different and could require more or less voltage to get to a desired OC. In the absence of not having an Offset this is the next best thing. Hope this helps.
> Bios used during the writeup was 17.6 Beta 2 found at the link in my Sig.


this configuration is in OC genie mode?



I try to put the core configuration but I only get to windows 4.2 brand default settings OC genie.


----------



## llamaboiz

So I got my puter to 4.4ghz (stable) with the VDroop thingy so vcore and speed drops at idle... BUT i've put my 3770k back to stock after a week. Why? well i've noticed no improvement in opening facebook or watching avi's







. It's like owning a Ferrari but driving it like a old lady in a corolla.


----------



## adi518

Guys, do you have an idea how to overall test the board? I'm doing a little modding on mine and I turned it on only once to check that it boots (bios version is 17.4). What do you reckon I should do to further test it?


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llamaboiz*
> 
> So I got my puter to 4.4ghz (stable) with the VDroop thingy so vcore and speed drops at idle... BUT i've put my 3770k back to stock after a week. Why? well i've noticed no improvement in opening facebook or watching avi's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's like owning a Ferrari but driving it like a old lady in a corolla.


Lot of times oc'ing doesn't make that much difference nowadays with these chips


----------



## llamaboiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Lot of times oc'ing doesn't make that much difference nowadays with these chips


Yea, im gonna have to say a SSD is the biggest speed improvement nowdays.


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Guys, do you have an idea how to overall test the board? I'm doing a little modding on mine and I turned it on only once to check that it boots (bios version is 17.4). What do you reckon I should do to further test it?


Are you just trying to make sure it works before you mod? They are all hand tested so I doubt you'll have a bad board


----------



## nagle3092

New bios are posted on msi's forum. Its supposed to include a fix for the Samsung wonder ram.


----------



## TheDoctor46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> New bios are posted on msi's forum. Its supposed to include a fix for the Samsung wonder ram.


Where? in the BIOS section... can't see it, certainly not in any recent posts.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> Where? in the BIOS section... can't see it, certainly not in any recent posts.


MSI HQ Users-to-Users Forum > Technical Assistance > BIOS > BETA & MOD BIOS Section > [Z77 MPOWER] BETA UEFI Version [E7751IMS.Hxx Releases]


----------



## adchia

Was interested in getting this board but it may not fit my setting.

I have 2 x 7970 and a creative titanium HD sound card. It has to go to the 3rd pcie slot. First pciex1 slot is a no go as my card has a waterblock and backplate.

Can it run at like x1 speed like the Asus board or completely disable if I run SB? Based on what I read in the manual, the 3rd pcie slot does not work with SB.

Asus has a nice feature to turn the 3rd pcie to x1 if the top two pcie slots are filled up, ie, I current run x8 x8 x1 on my p8p67pro board. Kinda blows if this board doesn't have this feature. Am really excited about getting this board, but I want to run my soundcard.


----------



## llamaboiz

Ahh~ bios v17.784 (beta), so much better than v17.6. Now my long watt thingy looks correct at 77 n not 255.









*edit* Like this bios so much I'm running at 4.4ghz again even thou I just websurf


----------



## TheDoctor46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adchia*
> 
> Was interested in getting this board but it may not fit my setting.
> 
> I have 2 x 7970 and a creative titanium HD sound card. It has to go to the 3rd pcie slot. First pciex1 slot is a no go as my card has a waterblock and backplate.
> 
> Can it run at like x1 speed like the Asus board or completely disable if I run SB? Based on what I read in the manual, the 3rd pcie slot does not work with SB.
> 
> Asus has a nice feature to turn the 3rd pcie to x1 if the top two pcie slots are filled up, ie, I current run x8 x8 x1 on my p8p67pro board. Kinda blows if this board doesn't have this feature. Am really excited about getting this board, but I want to run my soundcard.


Surely if your Soundcard is PCI-e 1x it will run in any of the slots on the motherboard? Aren't all 1x slots active. I can't see anything in the manual suggesting otherwise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llamaboiz*
> 
> Ahh~ bios v17.784 (beta), so much better than v17.6. Now my long watt thingy looks correct at 77 n not 255.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* Like this bios so much I'm running at 4.4ghz again even thou I just websurf


Any idea if this BIOS magically allows you to clock the CPU higher than before? I'm back on 4.2 with auto volts because 4.4 Isn't 100% stable and the voltage is getting too high at 1.275. Can't dissipate much more heat.


----------



## llamaboiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> Any idea if this BIOS magically allows you to clock the CPU higher than before? I'm back on 4.2 with auto volts because 4.4 Isn't 100% stable and the voltage is getting too high at 1.275. Can't dissipate much more heat.


Hmm... well i don't trust cpuid vcorre numbers but, i just ran intelburntest and my vcore hovered around 1.176 - 1.184 at 77c-82c on air, but i ever need 100% cpu for anything i do.


----------



## Sevada88

Do you guys know how to turn off the integrated graphics? I have a bunch of items that launch at startup and I would like to disable those.


----------



## TheDoctor46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> Do you guys know how to turn off the integrated graphics? I have a bunch of items that launch at startup and I would like to disable those.


Apparently according to another poster on this forum it can be done as follows.

1) Leave the GTX 670 out of the case for the moment.
2) Go to Start, right click on My Computer (I'm assuming you're on Windows) and choose Properties. Next, in the left taskbar, choose Device Manager. Scroll down to the integrated graphics drivers (usually found at "Display Adapters"), and disable them. Do NOT uninstall them, otherwise this'll bring you a world of trouble.
3) Shut down the PC and install the GTX 670 in the case. Make sure to plug the monitor cable into the GTX 670 this time, not in the usual iGPU one.
4) Start up the PC again, when you get to the Windows Logon, it'll probably run on low resolution.
5) Install the graphics drivers for the card, by going to Nvidia's website and downloading the newest drivers for it.
6) Job done.

Evidently this won't work with the graphics cards installed, because the iGPU doesn't show up under the display adapters list. Whether there is a way to do it via windows once the GPU's are in I don't know... probably not as the iGPU is deactivated.

There may be an option in the BIOS however.

Edit: Try this in the BIOS.

Settings>Advanced>Integrated Graphics Configuration>Initiate Graphics Adapter=PEG


----------



## madweazl

My computer is on a boat crossing the Pacific but cant you just disable integrated graphics in BIOS? Swear I saw that option in there.


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> Apparently according to another poster on this forum it can be done as follows.
> 
> 1) Leave the GTX 670 out of the case for the moment.
> 2) Go to Start, right click on My Computer (I'm assuming you're on Windows) and choose Properties. Next, in the left taskbar, choose Device Manager. Scroll down to the integrated graphics drivers (usually found at "Display Adapters"), and disable them. Do NOT uninstall them, otherwise this'll bring you a world of trouble.
> 3) Shut down the PC and install the GTX 670 in the case. Make sure to plug the monitor cable into the GTX 670 this time, not in the usual iGPU one.
> 4) Start up the PC again, when you get to the Windows Logon, it'll probably run on low resolution.
> 5) Install the graphics drivers for the card, by going to Nvidia's website and downloading the newest drivers for it.
> 6) Job done.
> 
> Evidently this won't work with the graphics cards installed, because the iGPU doesn't show up under the display adapters list. Whether there is a way to do it via windows once the GPU's are in I don't know... probably not as the iGPU is deactivated.
> 
> There may be an option in the BIOS however.
> 
> Edit: Try this in the BIOS.
> 
> Settings>Advanced>Integrated Graphics Configuration>Initiate Graphics Adapter=PEG


The BIOS is configured correctly; its set to initiate PEG first.

I'll try the other option, but how do I make sure these items do not startup at boot? Do I just disable them in the task manager?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> My computer is on a boat crossing the Pacific but cant you just disable integrated graphics in BIOS? Swear I saw that option in there.


The only option I could find was, as mentioned above, under Advanced, Integrated Graphics Settings.
Virtu is disabled
Initiate Graphics Adapter is set on PEG
IGD Multi-Monitor is disabled as well.

When I look at the location of these files, they are in System32. I don't want to touch anything I am not familiar with.

EDIT: I had some Intel HD graphics drivers left on my PC. Uninstalled them thinking the startup items would go away but they are still starting up.


----------



## adchia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> Surely if your Soundcard is PCI-e 1x it will run in any of the slots on the motherboard? Aren't all 1x slots active. I can't see anything in the manual suggesting otherwise.
> 
> What I was trying to say is I can't run my pciex1 sound card at any of the pciex1 slots due to space restriction. I have to run the sound card at the last pciex16 slot, but it is disable if CPU is SB.
> 
> Also even if I am using IB, it seems like the second pcie16 is limited to x4, ie. x8 x4 x4.
> 
> For my current board, I can run at x8 x8 x1 for the 3 pciex16 slot. Just want to confirm if I can do the same for this board?


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adchia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> Surely if your Soundcard is PCI-e 1x it will run in any of the slots on the motherboard? Aren't all 1x slots active. I can't see anything in the manual suggesting otherwise.
> 
> What I was trying to say is I can't run my pciex1 sound card at any of the pciex1 slots due to space restriction. I have to run the sound card at the last pciex16 slot, but it is disable if CPU is SB.
> 
> Also even if I am using IB, it seems like the second pcie16 is limited to x4, ie. x8 x4 x4.
> 
> For my current board, I can run at x8 x8 x1 for the 3 pciex16 slot. Just want to confirm if I can do the same for this board?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's 8x 8x not 8x 4x
Click to expand...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's 8x 8x not 8x 4x


With top 2 x slots occupied 8x 8x, with 3 slots occupied it's 8x 4x 4x.

Never tried the top & bottom together, don't know if that would be 8x 4x or not, or how the 1x would affect things (8x 8x 1x or 8x 4x 1x).


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> With top 2 x slots occupied 8x 8x, with 3 slots occupied it's 8x 4x 4x.
> 
> Never tried the top & bottom together, don't know if that would be 8x 4x or not, or how the 1x would affect things (8x 8x 1x or 8x 4x 1x).


Oh ok ya that makes sense. Even with a sound card in the third slot and not another VC?


----------



## chann3l

Only other suggestion would be to give up the sound card and buy a good USB one


----------



## adchia

Thanks

Can anyone with 2 x gpu and 1 sound card occupying all 3 pciex16 slots confirm this? This is with SB CPU.

1 - yes I can run x8 x 8 x 1 or

2 - no can only run x8 x 8 and the 3rd pcie16 is disable.

If you have not read my original post, due to space limitation, I can't use any of the Pciex1 slots for my sound card, and this is for SB CPU.

Also I believe x8 x8 x1 for all pciex16 is not a chipset limitation but rather the board maker or biod as my Asus p67 allows me to do so which is nice.

I would love to get this board is I can use all 3 pcie16 with x8 x8 x1.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Hello everyone, I got myself one of these bad boys so I guess that makes me part of the club now? Well on to my question. I just put my rig together yesterday but didn't get a chance to fire it up. Today right before the family came over to watch the super bowl I connected it to my screen being my tv through an onkyo tx-nr818 via hdmi from the gigabyte 660 ti vídeo catd. I got no video signal from the video card so I switched to the main board hdmi but still no signal. I could see the blue leds on top of the motherboard on. I didn't have time to do any more trouble shooting so had to abort to greet the company. I just want to know if I should have seen a video signal through my gpu or was I supposed to leave it out until I got the os installed first then install it? When I get a chance again I'll open the case to see if there is any codes on the display. Thanks in advanced for any replies.


----------



## FtW 420

You should be able to get a POST screen & get into the BIOS with no OS installed.
Check the debug LED & see what post codes are coming up, the monitor should kick on just after the b2, if it is stopping before that it is a different issue.
Never hurts to try a regular monitor with a dvi or vga cable as well.

Also, for the Mpower mainboard users with an msi gpu, the MSI 3dmark challenge begins tomorrow!
http://www.hwbot.org/news/9023_msi_3dmark_challenge_competition/


----------



## FeelKun

Just installed a xspc rx240 kit on my mpower and 3570k @4.5ghz. I'm confused my temps are the exact same as my h100i around 75C-80C prime95 small fft.

I've remounted several times nothing.. I'm using noctua TIM. 80C Seems high for a 3570k @4.5ghz underwater.

Any ideas why?


----------



## TheDoctor46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> MSI HQ Users-to-Users Forum > Technical Assistance > BIOS > BETA & MOD BIOS Section > [Z77 MPOWER] BETA UEFI Version [E7751IMS.Hxx Releases]


I still can't find it..... where is the BETA & MOD BIOS section?

Do you have to be a member for that to show up or something?


----------



## TheDoctor46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> Just installed a xspc rx240 kit on my mpower and 3570k @4.5ghz. I'm confused my temps are the exact same as my h100i around 75C-80C prime95 small fft.
> 
> I've remounted several times nothing.. I'm using noctua TIM. 80C Seems high for a 3570k @4.5ghz underwater.
> 
> Any ideas why?


Depends, what voltage are you are using?

I am this minute running prime using small FFT and using a Gelid GX7 (air cooler) and it's hit 85 degrees max, that's using 1.280V set int the BIOS.

I assume you haven't left any sort of plastic cover on the heatsink by accident?


----------



## yarly

anyone having problem using hdderase with this board cause on mine it load to this screen http://ocztechnologyforum.com/staff/nicoocz/guides/hdderase/IMG_0244.JPG minus where you can pick which drive to del and it will just stay there and not load anymore then the box saying "secure erase freeware: completely erase your hard drive version 4.0" i tried almost everything like switching sata ports around and cables evening switching the mode around from ide, achi, and disable yea i know its suppose to be ide but it still does the samething on everything


----------



## jaliscojorge

Ok, so I had an "unfortunate"  day off from work due to the weather yay! I took the lid off and started it up. I got video signal telling me to chose a boot method and so on. I reset it just to see what would happen and again didn't get any signal. Code was ad. Reset it again pressing delete to get into the bios but got the same code. Had to press the onboard bios button and reset to get into it. After the bios setup to choose the boot order to make the bluray drive before the ssd drive I reset it before saving the changes and then got codes 31 & 32. Pushed the bios button again since delete wasn't working and am now installing the os but wonder why I got the last codes? Or if it's normal?


----------



## adchia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> Only other suggestion would be to give up the sound card and buy a good USB one


I would if my sound card wasn't the creative titanium HD which cost an arm


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adchia*
> 
> I would if my sound card wasn't the creative titanium HD which cost an arm


Oh ok definetly not worth sacrificing then.


----------



## TheDoctor46

Manual says AD is the "ready to boot" event... maybe it was trying to boot off a device with nothing on it instead of sending you to the boot menu?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> I still can't find it..... where is the BETA & MOD BIOS section?
> 
> Do you have to be a member for that to show up or something?


Yes you have to sign up or wait for them to post it on MSI.com

http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=163872.0


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> Depends, what voltage are you are using?
> 
> I am this minute running prime using small FFT and using a Gelid GX7 (air cooler) and it's hit 85 degrees max, that's using 1.280V set int the BIOS.
> 
> I assume you haven't left any sort of plastic cover on the heatsink by accident?


1.205V @ 4.5ghz, I don't get it, lol.. Spent 230$ for a 1C gain, meh.


----------



## TheDoctor46

Temperatures sound high in general to me. You're 0.08v lower than me but only 5 or so degrees cooler under water as opposed to air. Granted you're 100MHz faster but that's not gonna bump the temp up that much.. and in my experience (certainly on air) that 0.08V makes a big difference to temperature; I'd have thought more than 5 degrees even in a like-for-like situation.

Hopefully someone with more comparable water/cooler experience can help you.


----------



## jaliscojorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> Manual says AD is the "ready to boot" event... maybe it was trying to boot off a device with nothing on it instead of sending you to the boot menu?


Yeah I saw that in the manual as well. I've since updated the motherboard bios and installed the video carddrivers as well as ssetup the 2tb drive in windows andall is good nnow. This thing flys from off to on within a few blinks of an eye


----------



## TommyMoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> Just installed a xspc rx240 kit on my mpower and 3570k @4.5ghz. I'm confused my temps are the exact same as my h100i around 75C-80C prime95 small fft.
> 
> I've remounted several times nothing.. I'm using noctua TIM. 80C Seems high for a 3570k @4.5ghz underwater.
> 
> Any ideas why?


How have you set up your loop in terms of order, position of radiator and fans?


----------



## TheDoctor46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaliscojorge*
> 
> Yeah I saw that in the manual as well. I've since updated the motherboard bios and installed the video carddrivers as well as ssetup the 2tb drive in windows andall is good nnow. This thing flys from off to on within a few blinks of an eye


Wouldn't worry then. Someone a while back who was having problems reported the debug reading as AD instead of temp whilst he was in his OS.

You're using a SSD I assume. What OS are you using? How long does it take to reach desktop from pressing the power button?

I know mine is about 12seconds from when the machine actually finishes POSTing or somewhere around there. Haven't timed it from power-on to desktop.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaliscojorge*
> 
> Ok, so I had an "unfortunate"  day off from work due to the weather yay! I took the lid off and started it up. I got video signal telling me to chose a boot method and so on. I reset it just to see what would happen and again didn't get any signal. Code was ad. Reset it again pressing delete to get into the bios but got the same code. Had to press the onboard bios button and reset to get into it. After the bios setup to choose the boot order to make the bluray drive before the ssd drive I reset it before saving the changes and then got codes 31 & 32. Pushed the bios button again since delete wasn't working and am now installing the os but wonder why I got the last codes? Or if it's normal?


31 and 32 are likely the temperature.


----------



## TheDoctor46

Had a bad afternoon.

Was just remounting my heatsink out of interest... GFX card and a couple of RAM sticks out of the machine nearby. Bottle of propanol to clean the TIM off nearby. Upon reassembly the propanol gets knocked over by my antistatic band (into my new carpet) and leaked onto my GFX card.

Thank **** alcohol is volatile but lost a good 150-200ml into the carpet.

Annoying because it turned a simple re-seat into a ******* nightmare with carpet shampoo and whatnot..

The moral of this story?.. I used such a ridiculously small amount of TIM last time I was worried about the seating... turns out less is more...

... a carpet that smells of vodka and a couple of degrees higher and I've learned not to disturb that which is working well.


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TommyMoore*
> 
> How have you set up your loop in terms of order, position of radiator and fans?


pump/res>rad>cpu>pump. Fans are set to push.


----------



## TommyMoore

The loop is the same order as mine. I had the rad in the top of a 650d with the fans pulling air into rad from outside case.

I have the fans and radiator and so confused by temps you are getting. Have you tried moving your fans and changing from push to pull.


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TommyMoore*
> 
> The loop is the same order as mine. I had the rad in the top of a 650d with the fans pulling air into rad from outside case.
> 
> I have the fans and radiator and so confused by temps you are getting. Have you tried moving your fans and changing from push to pull.


Wait your pulling cold air into your case from the top? I have my 240 with the fans pulling air out of the case and my front and bottom fans pulling air in. Where is all your hot air getting pulled out?


----------



## chann3l

Sorry just confused lol im adding a 120 to the rear in my loop and if I had them pulling air in the rest of my components would get pretty hot


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> Just installed a xspc rx240 kit on my mpower and 3570k @4.5ghz. I'm confused my temps are the exact same as my h100i around 75C-80C prime95 small fft.
> 
> I've remounted several times nothing.. I'm using noctua TIM. 80C Seems high for a 3570k @4.5ghz underwater.
> 
> Any ideas why?


I have the same thing but with ex 240 and ddc Laing pump.i get similar temps at 4.6 in ibt max stress on my 3770k until I delidded. Your processor isn't dissipating the heat to the water lock fast enough. Check your water temps and you'll see what I mean. My water temps were 27 degrees in ibt max stress level with ambient temps of 26. Its not a problem of your cooling not being able to dissipate the heat its the transfer of heat from your CPU to your block. If your not comfortable with delidding you can start by lapping toyr ihs sometimes they are concave or convex.


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> I have the same thing but with ex 240 and ddc Laing pump.i get similar temps at 4.6 in ibt max stress on my 3770k until I delidded. Your processor isn't dissipating the heat to the water lock fast enough. Check your water temps and you'll see what I mean. My water temps were 27 degrees in ibt max stress level with ambient temps of 26. Its not a problem of your cooling not being able to dissipate the heat its the transfer of heat from your CPU to your block. If your not comfortable with delidding you can start by lapping toyr ihs sometimes they are concave or convex.


How hard is it to delid? I've seen youtube videos. Is it easy to scratch the PCB?


----------



## jaliscojorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> Wouldn't worry then. Someone a while back who was having problems reported the debug reading as AD instead of temp whilst he was in his OS.
> 
> You're using a SSD I assume. What OS are you using? How long does it take to reach desktop from pressing the power button?
> 
> I know mine is about 12seconds from when the machine actually finishes POSTing or somewhere around there. Haven't timed it from power-on to desktop.


Yeah I'm using a samsung 128gb 840 Pro. I haven't tried timing it but I'm guessing it's around that same time? Will have to time it once. With everything on stock settings no overclock I got a 7.5 windows index score. Not sure that it means much?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> 31 and 32 are likely the temperature.


It's possible but I wasn't getting any video signal until I updated the bios and installed the 660ti drivers it's been good.


----------



## jpdaballa

Hey guys i have a really big problem. My computer wont start up when in the green bios, but will turn on in the blue: however its very very slow to startup and all windows animations are slow. i tried a complete re install of my os- windows 7 ultimate and it still hasnt fixed any of my problems. I also updated to my latest bios. what do you guys reccommend i do from here?


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> How hard is it to delid? I've seen youtube videos. Is it easy to scratch the PCB?


Click on delidded crewman in my dog it'll take you to the official club its not too hard just be patient


----------



## chann3l

Ugh auto correct I meant SIG


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpdaballa*
> 
> Hey guys i have a really big problem. My computer wont start up when in the green bios, but will turn on in the blue: however its very very slow to startup and all windows animations are slow. i tried a complete re install of my os- windows 7 ultimate and it still hasnt fixed any of my problems. I also updated to my latest bios. what do you guys reccommend i do from here?


Are you over clocked at all or is it a fresh build?


----------



## jpdaballa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> Are you over clocked at all or is it a fresh build?


Its a fresh build


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpdaballa*
> 
> Its a fresh build


have you tried clearing the cmos? And by green bios and blue bios you mean you've flipped the switch on the mobo to the secondary bios and that's the only one you can boot from?


----------



## jpdaballa

yeah only the blue bios was the one i can boot from, but now i cant even boot up at all from either one. I cant even get to the bios screen computer just starts up and shuts down then keeps doing this every 10 seconds. I guess i got to RMA the product now...


----------



## jpdaballa

i tried to clear the cmos by taking out the battery and putting it in again. I honestly dont know what to do ive tried everything that i know how to do.


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpdaballa*
> 
> yeah only the blue bios was the one i can boot from, but now i cant even boot up at all from either one. I cant even get to the bios screen computer just starts up and shuts down then keeps doing this every 10 seconds. I guess i got to RMA the product now...


Looked at your system and everything looks like it should be good together. Try fiddling with your ram like take 2 out and swap them around to see if one of them is dead or something. It's worth a shot. The mpower boards are hand tested so its very unlikely you got a bad board unless you are part of ther unlucky few. Also maybe check for bent pins and try reseating your cpu. This may sound stupid but did you plug in an 8 pin to the cpu power or just a 4 pin? I would try reseating other things before you RMA hopefully one of those things fixes it.


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpdaballa*
> 
> i tried to clear the cmos by taking out the battery and putting it in again. I honestly dont know what to do ive tried everything that i know how to do.


Oh theres a clear cmos button on the i/o panel near the usb ports. You have to use a pen to click it try that and remove the battery also hit the power button a few times to make sure the capacitors don't have any power in them.


----------



## TheDoctor46

Just a long shot here.

I don't suppose changing the power management settings from within windows from "balanced" to "high performance" makes any difference to the overclock you can get on the CPU?


----------



## jpdaballa

I'm unable to even get to the bios anymore so it's completely screwed. I've already tried resetting everything swapping the ram gpu CPU etc. guess rma is the only thing to do so there goes 2 weeks of my life gone with no computer and especially crappy timing since I have UCLA midterms this week...


----------



## delpy8

hi all,

ive had this board for a week and its very nice MUCH better that the Asus Z77 P8 premuim,

I was advised by another forum that the best stable bios for potentially best overclocks is 17.4 is that true or if the most up to date bios any better

Cheers from wet wet Sco:thumb:tland


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> Just a long shot here.
> 
> I don't suppose changing the power management settings from within windows from "balanced" to "high performance" makes any difference to the overclock you can get on the CPU?


NOPE and your monitor wont go to sleep


----------



## Ceee9

Few days ago i just get my hand to tis mobo:thumb:

I want to ask if it support a pcie 1.0gpu?
(1 month away till i get a new card)
And should i upgrade to the latest bios?17.x


----------



## Blatsz32

res/pump/rad/cpu/rad/res
Jpdaballa, when you reset the CMOS, be sure to purge your mobo. Unplug the PSu, wait about 30seconds to a minute to ensure that there is no residule charge. Once you've done that use the button in the back to reset your BIOS. if by chance it does work, and you get into your BIOS, make sure that all the voltages are set correctly. badly set voltages will cause your system to go through that boot cycle. For example..you can set your memory to the XMP settings but if it requires 1.65v be sure to set it to that..do not leave it on auto.

MSI Alex also mentioned that there is a way to flash the bios from the other bios..he mentioned it but didn't say how. I can't find instructions on how to do it in the manual.


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpdaballa*
> 
> I'm unable to even get to the bios anymore so it's completely screwed. I've already tried resetting everything swapping the ram gpu CPU etc. guess rma is the only thing to do so there goes 2 weeks of my life gone with no computer and especially crappy timing since I have UCLA midterms this week...


I had the same reboot loop problem you do. It was ram for me. Take out all but one or two modules . Make sure u populate dimms right. Turn off, unplug. Press and hold power for a bit. Then clear cmos using button on back. Restart and give it a chance mine rebooted loop again for a while.I believe I had my video card in and hooked up through dvi. If not hook up through board. I then got some display message not bios. I restarted and spammed del to get to bios. If not turn off hit the go to bios button and start again. Hopefully that helps and it works. Pc must be fully off before switch bios button or u will likely brick it


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpdaballa*
> 
> i tried to clear the cmos by taking out the battery and putting it in again. I honestly dont know what to do ive tried everything that i know how to do.


I went a number of rounds with my board with a similar issue and was about to throw in the towel when I decided to connect an HDMI cable to the onboard video and remove the video card. It booted right up. I cleared the CMOS a bajillion times, removed the CMOS battery, tried everything I could think of and nothing worked. As soon as the video card was out and the onboard video was connected, it booted right up. I have no idea why it worked but it did. I set the BIOS to defaults, turned it off, put my video card back in, and was able to POST without issue.


----------



## ride1226

For those of you with "AD" which also looks like A0 reading out on your boards as opposed to the temps, a fresh reinstall fixed the issue. I actually returned my first board because MSI tech support suggested the temp sensor was possibly messed up. The second board did the same thing. I decided at random to reinstall win 7 and the temp came right up on the board first boot up. Been happy sailing since then at 4.4 GHz on water. I need to get pics of my rig for everyone.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ride1226

Double post.


----------



## Angus6619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpdaballa*
> 
> yeah only the blue bios was the one i can boot from, but now i cant even boot up at all from either one. I cant even get to the bios screen computer just starts up and shuts down then keeps doing this every 10 seconds. I guess i got to RMA the product now...


FWIW, I had almost the exact same problem during my build yesterday - in my case it was user error. Switching my ram from slots 1&3 to 2&4 fixed it completely....


----------



## AndrewJohansen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> You should be able to get a POST screen & get into the BIOS with no OS installed.
> Check the debug LED & see what post codes are coming up, the monitor should kick on just after the b2, if it is stopping before that it is a different issue.
> Never hurts to try a regular monitor with a dvi or vga cable as well.
> 
> Also, for the Mpower mainboard users with an msi gpu, the MSI 3dmark challenge begins tomorrow!
> http://www.hwbot.org/news/9023_msi_3dmark_challenge_competition/


What would the "different issue" be? I found one post on the msi forums saying that if it hangs on b2 its bad pins on the motherboard that aren't making contact with the cpu. I did a post test and the screen had green and black lines now I can't even recreate that I get no signal at all.


----------



## Angus6619

Does anyone know why this message is displayed?



I get it when I plug in a USB 3.0 thumb drive to the USB 3.0 front panel connector on my case, which is connected to the USB 3.0 header on my MPower board. I've installed all the usb drivers for the board I can find...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewJohansen*
> 
> What would the "different issue" be? I found one post on the msi forums saying that if it hangs on b2 its bad pins on the motherboard that aren't making contact with the cpu. I did a post test and the screen had green and black lines now I can't even recreate that I get no signal at all.


I was thinking if it stopped at a different post code, it would be a different issue.
I haven't had the mpower hang at b2 before (can stop for a second on cold boot, but doesn't hang), I've had a 680 in where the mpower did not like the gpu bios, it would just go right past b2 into windows with the monitor never turning on. Used a different bios & it worked fine after that.
Not sure how to help, never hurts to try the 2nd pci-e slot to make sure it isn't a slot issue, or try a different gpu if you have one. If the slot is good & a different card works, it might just not like the card/bios, if another card doesn't get signal as well, then the msi forums might be right with a cpu/socket issue.


----------



## AndrewJohansen

I actually forgot to mention that was using the on-board graphics via hdmi. So many problems with this board


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angus6619*
> 
> Does anyone know why this message is displayed?
> 
> 
> 
> I get it when I plug in a USB 3.0 thumb drive to the USB 3.0 front panel connector on my case, which is connected to the USB 3.0 header on my MPower board. I've installed all the usb drivers for the board I can find...


Are you sure your case USB port is 3.0?
Did you connect your USB thumb drive to the correct USB port?
Did you connect the USB 3.0 to the USB 3.0 header on the motherboard not to a USB 2.0?
What is your case model number /name?
What is the USB thumb drive model number/name


----------



## Angus6619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastercommander*
> 
> Are you sure your case USB port is 3.0?
> Did you connect your USB thumb drive to the correct USB port?
> Did you connect the USB 3.0 to the USB 3.0 header on the motherboard not to a USB 2.0?
> What is your case model number /name?
> What is the USB thumb drive model number/name


1 - Yes (The two front panel USB ports are 3.0 only)

2 - Yes (See above)

3 - Yes (The USB 3.0 port on the MB and the cable for the front panel USB 3.0 are unique)

4 - Corsair 500R

5 - Patriot Memory Supersonic Xpress 3.0 USB 32GB Flash Drive (PSF32GXPUSB)

To test the USB thumb drive I plugged it in to all of the USB 3.0 ports on the back of the MPower I/O panel.
Three of the USB 3.0 ports gave no error, but the other three showed the same message pictured above.

I pulled all drivers for the MB from the MSI site prior to my build so that I have the most recent versions available there.
I even uninstalled all of the USB devices through device manager and then re-installed them in case any of the driver files were corrupted somehow. Besides installing/updating Win7 64bit and Google Chrome, there are no other programs on the PC. There are also no warnings in device manager.
I have yet to install any of the MSI MPower utilities - could that be a source of my USB 3.0 problems?

Lastly, I looked at the BIOS settings for any USB options that might affect the USB 3.0 ports, but I didn't find anything obvious there.


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angus6619*
> 
> 1 - Yes (The two front panel USB ports are 3.0 only)
> 
> 2 - Yes (See above)
> 
> 3 - Yes (The USB 3.0 port on the MB and the cable for the front panel USB 3.0 are unique)
> 
> 4 - Corsair 500R
> 
> 5 - Patriot Memory Supersonic Xpress 3.0 USB 32GB Flash Drive (PSF32GXPUSB)
> 
> To test the USB thumb drive I plugged it in to all of the USB 3.0 ports on the back of the MPower I/O panel.
> Three of the USB 3.0 ports gave no error, but the other three showed the same message pictured above.
> 
> I pulled all drivers for the MB from the MSI site prior to my build so that I have the most recent versions available there.
> I even uninstalled all of the USB devices through device manager and then re-installed them in case any of the driver files were corrupted somehow. Besides installing/updating Win7 64bit and Google Chrome, there are no other programs on the PC. There are also no warnings in device manager.
> I have yet to install any of the MSI MPower utilities - could that be a source of my USB 3.0 problems?
> 
> Lastly, I looked at the BIOS settings for any USB options that might affect the USB 3.0 ports, but I didn't find anything obvious there.


Well if it isn't a driver issue or hardware issue try to transfer a set of files on a working USB 3.0 port then on the non working USB 3.0 port then do The same on a USB 2.0 and record the difference and see if it is just windows trolling you


----------



## chann3l

Is the front header possibly plugged into the supercharge usb mobo port? If not I wouldn't worry too much about it unless performance is affected. TRy installing msi live update and scan for updates it may update your usb drivers it did for me. I know you took them directly from the site but its worth a shot.


----------



## PNUT MnM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastercommander*
> 
> Well if it isn't a driver issue or hardware issue try to transfer a set of files on a working USB 3.0 port then on the non working USB 3.0 port then do The same on a USB 2.0 and record the difference and see if it is just windows trolling you


I agree with mastercommander. I have same issue on my HP laptop, but even after updating drivers, reinstalling drivers and checking into everything possible I gave up. When I tested the transfer speeds they were exactly where they should be in terms of USB 3.0 specs, so I just disregard the pop up.


----------



## Jollyriffic

i'm stuck on A2 when booting either to my normal bios or the other (never touched the other bios)
the second bios did ask me to setup the system since the cpu and ram have changed, i hit f1 and asked me if i want to f1 or f2
hit f2 and it just hung there
rebooted and A2

tried reseting both bios via the jumper pin.. still A2

someone help me please.

-- edit --
found some info online that A2 relates to sata/ide
so disconnected my 2 storage drives and left the Samsung SSD hooked up.
it booted
shut down and plugged in my 2tb drive and booted.

didnt try plugging back in the other storage drive but figured its the problem.. its an older external turned internal.

not sure why the drive would cause an issue, even if it's having issues.. not like its even on the list of "boot" items.


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jollyriffic*
> 
> i'm stuck on A2 when booting either to my normal bios or the other (never touched the other bios)
> the second bios did ask me to setup the system since the cpu and ram have changed, i hit f1 and asked me if i want to f1 or f2
> hit f2 and it just hung there
> rebooted and A2
> 
> tried reseting both bios via the jumper pin.. still A2
> 
> someone help me please.
> 
> -- edit --
> found some info online that A2 relates to sata/ide
> so disconnected my 2 storage drives and left the Samsung SSD hooked up.
> it booted
> shut down and plugged in my 2tb drive and booted.
> 
> didnt try plugging back in the other storage drive but figured its the problem.. its an older external turned internal.
> 
> not sure why the drive would cause an issue, even if it's having issues.. not like its even on the list of "boot" items.


Doesn't matter any hardware failure can cause your system not to boot because post will fail. Had the same issue on my old Mobo with a secondary older sata drive


----------



## jmotyka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> 
> 
> res/pump/rad/cpu/rad/res
> Jpdaballa, when you reset the CMOS, be sure to purge your mobo. Unplug the PSu, wait about 30seconds to a minute to ensure that there is no residule charge. Once you've done that use the button in the back to reset your BIOS. if by chance it does work, and you get into your BIOS, make sure that all the voltages are set correctly. badly set voltages will cause your system to go through that boot cycle. For example..you can set your memory to the XMP settings but if it requires 1.65v be sure to set it to that..do not leave it on auto.
> 
> MSI Alex also mentioned that there is a way to flash the bios from the other bios..he mentioned it but didn't say how. I can't find instructions on how to do it in the manual.


Do you live in michigan? Cause i Swear to jesus you had some parts of this computer on sale on craigslist metro detroit? Photographic memory at its best.


----------



## mlibby1980

can anyone help me overclock a Z77IA-E53 with a 3770k


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlibby1980*
> 
> can anyone help me overclock a Z77IA-E53 with a 3770k


how high do you want o oc your 3770k? I can give you pointers as to where to start


----------



## mlibby1980

wanting to get to 4.5


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlibby1980*
> 
> wanting to get to 4.5


well you can start by setting your cpu multi to 40 and set voltage to say 1.15 to start and then use intel burn test and test for stability. bump the voltage up slowly until you get stable. by say .01 at a time. start there. Also what are you using for cooling?


----------



## mlibby1980

nzxt x40
is what im using for cooling i have overclocked before but this bios is wierd


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlibby1980*
> 
> nzxt x40
> is what im using for cooling i have overclocked before but this bios is wierd


Oh ok what's so wierd about it ?


----------



## Blatsz32

I do live in Michigan...my memory took a poop on me thisweek. i've been getting BSODs with a CDD.DLL error crash. Did some reasearch and ran MEMTESTx86 and i got a copious amount of errors. Its to bad the program doesn't tell me which module is the perpetrator.

Anyway, someone have the new Avexir RAM? Its on sale at Newegg with free shipping. 2133mhz $135 with free shipping..16gigs. I read some reviews and they were mostly positive. Only isue is the reviews were from sites that were given a free sample..so I'm worried that they were cherry picked modules. Anyway, if anyone has a set please let me know how they are as far as stability. Not to interested in OC as i really don't know much about timings etc.

Oh and also, Microcenter has some Corsair Dominator GT for a fairly good price. 2000mhz 8g 2x4 sticks, comes with RAM cooler. Diffrence from the Avixer is that these are dual channel and the Avexir is Quad. Does anyone know if that makes a whole lot of diffrence..dual vs quad. thanks


----------



## mlibby1980

just so many more options like what should my be turning off and leaving on


----------



## Moparman

Board can take the cold. 10+hr @-190c


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> I do live in Michigan...my memory took a poop on me thisweek. i've been getting BSODs with a CDD.DLL error crash. Did some reasearch and ran MEMTESTx86 and i got a copious amount of errors. Its to bad the program doesn't tell me which module is the perpetrator.
> 
> Anyway, someone have the new Avexir RAM? Its on sale at Newegg with free shipping. 2133mhz $135 with free shipping..16gigs. I read some reviews and they were mostly positive. Only isue is the reviews were from sites that were given a free sample..so I'm worried that they were cherry picked modules. Anyway, if anyone has a set please let me know how they are as far as stability. Not to interested in OC as i really don't know much about timings etc.
> 
> Oh and also, Microcenter has some Corsair Dominator GT for a fairly good price. 2000mhz 8g 2x4 sticks, comes with RAM cooler. Diffrence from the Avixer is that these are dual channel and the Avexir is Quad. Does anyone know if that makes a whole lot of diffrence..dual vs quad. thanks


Unless your on 2011 you can't do quad anyways so if your running the mpower get dual.


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlibby1980*
> 
> just so many more options like what should my be turning off and leaving on


not sure if your bios looks the same as the mpower bios but ill post a few screens of how I have mine setup for a my oc. I have it set so it doesn't downclock and the voltage stays the same not offset

i don't use the click bios to make adjustments it's just easier to take screens for you


PLL overvoltage you can leave on auto I just enable at higher overclocks for better stability (shouldn't need it for 4.5)

Don't worry about dram voltage im just oced

CPU features

Power saving features

Hopefully that helps if you want to know about any of my settings just ask


----------



## alextheguy

I've got the mpower board with a cm690 II case...I plugged in the buzz speaker and why is there no beep sound, buzz speaker faulty? Usually, we will hear a beep for posting upon switching on PC right? thx


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> I've got the mpower board with a cm690 II case...I plugged in the buzz speaker and why is there no beep sound, buzz speaker faulty? Usually, we will hear a beep for posting upon switching on PC right? thx


Mine didn't even come with a speaker so no post beeps for me lol


----------



## JA90

Hi guys, I just got my MPower board and I'm planning to OC my 2500k on it.. So, can someone post me their bios settings?? Cause I was a real hardcore "asus guy" when it comes to mobos, and when I got 7970 Lightning, I decided to switch to MSI board, and now I can't find my way around this bios..
So pls, post me some bios snapshots so I know what stuff are relevant and what I can disable, cause there are a lot of stuff I'm not formilliar with, and I mean A LOT...
I don't need any OC tips, only things like EIST, Mem fast boot, Digital compresion level, CPU core OCP Expender, almost all of CPU Features etc etc..








Thanks in advance !








And yes... You can also post me that stuff on my mail: [email protected] , if u find it easier


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> Hi guys, I just got my MPower board and I'm planning to OC my 2500k on it.. So, can someone post me their bios settings?? Cause I was a real hardcore "asus guy" when it comes to mobos, and when I got 7970 Lightning, I decided to switch to MSI board, and now I can't find my way around this bios..
> So pls, post me some bios snapshots so I know what stuff are relevant and what I can disable, cause there are a lot of stuff I'm not formilliar with, and I mean A LOT...
> I don't need any OC tips, only things like EIST, Mem fast boot, Digital compresion level, CPU core OCP Expender, almost all of CPU Features etc etc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes... You can also post me that stuff on my mail: [email protected] , if u find it easier


Have my esttings posted on this page ^^^^


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> Have my esttings posted on this page ^^^^


Yea, I saw them.. (btw ur rig looks amasing







)
And I was hoping that someone could explain some of those settings and why they should be enabled/disabled ??
And one more question.. Does MSI have an offset voltage like Asus?? Ofc I'll try my oc on manual voltage first, but is there an option that can lower voltage as well as clock when cpu is under light load??


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> Yea, I saw them.. (btw ur rig looks amasing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> And I was hoping that someone could explain some of those settings and why they should be enabled/disabled ??
> And one more question.. Does MSI have an offset voltage like Asus?? Ofc I'll try my oc on manual voltage first, but is there an option that can lower voltage as well as clock when cpu is under light load??


Thank you







and yes you can adjust CPU vdroop to have ofset voltage. I have mine at 100% because I want it constant


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> Mine didn't even come with a speaker so no post beeps for me lol


Oh, your 500R didnt come with it? I believe mine is more like to be faulty, well I won't care much, just to know. Cause it won't be the mobo pin that is spoilt right?


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes you can adjust CPU vdroop to have ofset voltage. I have mine at 100% because I want it constant


We'll finish this on PM








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> Oh, your 500R didnt come with it? I believe mine is more like to be faulty, well I won't care much, just to know. Cause it won't be the mobo pin that is spoilt right?


Hmmm... I have 2 speakers and neither one worked with my board also.. Must be some bios settings or something







I didn't fully explored this board (as you can tell from previos posts







)
But.. I don't mind.. I actually like it better now when it's silent


----------



## alextheguy

The on board audio output jack (green one), I wonder why is it producing some minor buzzing sound when I play certain videos and there is no such bi\uzzing noise when I plug into the front panel audio jack, any idea?


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> The on board audio output jack (green one), I wonder why is it producing some minor buzzing sound when I play certain videos and there is no such bi\uzzing noise when I plug into the front panel audio jack, any idea?


Bad connection might not be pushed in all the way


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> Oh, your 500R didnt come with it? I believe mine is more like to be faulty, well I won't care much, just to know. Cause it won't be the mobo pin that is spoilt right?


no but I have one from my old Mobo lol


----------



## alextheguy

Can anyone tell me why i keep getting constant BSOD, whenever i try to restart or shut down PC...bsod code: f4 with adress:ntoskrnl.exe+9235c
ty for help


----------



## codemaster131

How did you manage to get the Heasinks, yellow mpower covers off? Did they easily come off, or did you have to remove them by force?
thanks


----------



## codemaster131

How did you manage to get the Heasinks, yellow mpower covers off? Did they easily come off, or did you have to remove them by force?
thanks


----------



## codemaster131

Were those removed by force? or easily?
Thanks


----------



## TheDoctor46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> Can anyone tell me why i keep getting constant BSOD, whenever i try to restart or shut down PC...bsod code: f4 with adress:ntoskrnl.exe+9235c
> ty for help


Need the rest of the string of parameters really. 0x000000F4 (Parameter1, Parameter2, Parameter3, Parameter4) for example. Also what the error at the top of the screen says.

It might be something to do with this seeing as you're getting it on shutdown or restart

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;330100

Need more info so people can troubleshoot it better.

Edit: is the error CRITICAL_OBJECT_TERMINATION ?


----------



## dramabeats

I'm about to purchase a mpower and a corsair h100i, I was wondering if i purchased aftermarket four pin fans if I can control the fans with the msi software


----------



## Neskia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dramabeats*
> 
> I'm about to purchase a mpower and a corsair h100i, I was wondering if i purchased aftermarket four pin fans if I can control the fans with the msi software


If the fans you are buying are PWM fans. Then yes.


----------



## dramabeats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neskia*
> 
> If the fans you are buying are PWM fans. Then yes.


whats a good PWM fan? I'd like to stick to something black or white


----------



## ibleedspeed

Im hoping I can pick up an Mpower board this saturday (payday)...can anyone break down the pros and cons right quick for me? I will be running it with an I5 3570k. also what ram do you recommend for this board? is corsair vengeance ok?


----------



## Erik1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibleedspeed*
> 
> Im hoping I can pick up an Mpower board this saturday (payday)...can anyone break down the pros and cons right quick for me? I will be running it with an I5 3570k. also what ram do you recommend for this board? is corsair vengeance ok?


I am running Corsair Vengeance (CML16GX3M2A1600C9) and it is running just fine. If you want to overclock the ram i suggest you look for other sticks. These don't overclock very well.


----------



## Blatsz32

Pros
1) Awesome color Scheme
2) fully loaded with great options, such as bluetooth, wireless, cmos reset button.
3) To me, the best OC I've used at this price point with no false readouts on voltage. On past boards to get a 4.4 OC I had to hit 1.3+. Now I can just leave it on auto voltage. With a 4.5 OC on past boards i had to get damn near 1.40v this one 1.245. Yes I do have 100% LLC and yes I used 100% LLC on my past boards.
4) Able to use all sorts of RAm clocks all the way up to 2600
5) onboard reset, power on/off, and temp/diagnostic read out
6) great forum support on OCN

Cons
1) Bios is not beginner friendly and can be complicated to use. But once figured out the rewards are great.
2) Picky Picky Picky about correct voltage settings on RAM, wrong settings can lead to boot cycle in turn leading to CMOS reset.
3) 6 pin auxiliary power on mobo.
4) NO OFF-SET +/-

overall i like the board, i don't love it, but i do like it better than my old Sabertooth. Thats not to say I haven't ran into issues that make me want to throw it out the window every now and then but all in all i am happy with my purchase. I will say that if you are a beginer to UEFI Bios this one will be a little tough to figure out. This is a little harder to understand than Asus, Gigabytes, and Asrocks Bios. Reading through the forums, and i've been an owner since about post 100 I do believe, the main issue has been translating the bios, navigating the bios, and understanding how to get a stable OC.

My only gripe with the board is the BSODs that I get. Some of them are things I've done but soem of them are things that seem to be the boards issue. Anyway, I don't regret my purchase and will be using this board for a long time. I suggest reading some reviews on the board, Guru3d and HardOCp have some good ones. those might help you make your choice. At this price point this board can't be beat in my opinion


----------



## madweazl

I've been happy with the board but it has thrown me for a couple loops that took a while to figure out (and I have a feeling others have RMAd it because of these issues vice fighting it for hours like I'm willing to do). I did something in the BIOS at some point that made it so the setup wouldnt POST. I tried clearing the CMOS, unplugging the power, removing hardware, and various other methods but nothing worked. I pulled the CMOS battery and had the same issues (no POST). I ended up plugging the HDMI cable into the motherboard and got it to POST and boot into Windows. I rebooted, entered BIOS, and selected the defaults and was able to get it to work properly using my discrete video card after that. I have no idea why clearing the CMOS didnt work or the removal of the battery for that matter but it didnt help.

The other issue that really turned me off is that my flashed 6950s flat out will not work on this board. No matter how I run them, they will not work on the secondary BIOS (of the video card) with anything changed from the default BIOS. I contacted MSI support and they shot me a BETA BIOS to try but that didnt work. After that initial attempt to correct the problem (received the BIOS in less than 24 hours after contacting them), they threw in the towel and sent me a message that they wouldnt be able to fix the issue (meanwhile, Asus released a BIOS that corrected the problem with their Z77 boards). That was disappointing to say the least as the cards still perform very well with the 6970 BIOS (or with just the shader unlock).

That ordeal lead to me purchasing a 7970. The performance of the single 7970 was just about identical to my 6950s in Crossfire. It took a digger a couple days later and I decided the only way to get a performance increase was to go with another dual GPU configuration. Today I ordered a pair of 670s and I'll post my results when the arrive.

I've been a long time MSI user but my last 2 boards have been pretty finicky. Up until December, I was running an MSI 890FXA GD70 with an 1100t and it was quirky as well. If you're willing to tinker with it, you wont need to RMA it as they leave the shop tested. I'm reasonable certain that the RMAs listed in this thread could have been corrected if the user had the requisite knowledge to effectively troubleshoot the problems. Oh, one other thing. Check the pins before you install your CPU! I'm almost positive I had a bent pin out of the box and it through me for a loop for half a day troubleshooting why only 2 of my memory banks would work (pictures posted in this thread). I was able to correct that issue and I couldnt be happier with the performance now.

The user above seems to have better luck with voltage than me. To get remotely accurate CPU voltage, I had to use 100% vdroop offset. I'm .01v off with the 100% offset but it's close at least. The motherboard offers everything I wanted without an fluff that I wouldnt use.


----------



## stenergut

Hi.

I have a problem with the build-in Atheros USB wi-fi dongle. I can't get it to connect to my router with more than 72,2mbps. I've downloaded the latest driver from msi website and flashed the bios to 17.6. This increased speed from 65mbps to 72.2mbps. But the router supports 150mbps. I've had remotesupport from my ISP and they isolated the problem to be build-in Wifi.

The signal indicator shows max signal, 5 out of 5. Is it because the antenna is too flimsy and poor quality?


----------



## ibleedspeed

thanks for the thorough analysis guys...Though I must admit most of what you said was well beyond my knowledge...lol... I have done a lot of research into boards and I just cant seem to find another board in this price range that has near the features. the bluetooth alone is pretty awesome. and the color scheme can fit nearly any theme.. I currently have 8GB corsair vengeance ram so not having to purchase ram would be nice....However I will be using the Switch 810 in white and I saw some white corsair low profile ram in the classifieds here that would be fantastic looking with the mpower and 810 case.... but I cant find it listed on newegg anymore are there any other white ram kits out there?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibleedspeed*
> 
> thanks for the thorough analysis guys...Though I must admit most of what you said was well beyond my knowledge...lol... I have done a lot of research into boards and I just cant seem to find another board in this price range that has near the features. the bluetooth alone is pretty awesome. and the color scheme can fit nearly any theme.. I currently have 8GB corsair vengeance ram so not having to purchase ram would be nice....However I will be using the Switch 810 in white and I saw some white corsair low profile ram in the classifieds here that would be fantastic looking with the mpower and 810 case.... but I cant find it listed on newegg anymore are there any other white ram kits out there?


The heatsink covers can be removed and paint matched pretty easy. The Corsair Dominator Platinum has chrome covers that will reflect any color you have in the tower. They also have a white LED mounted inside them.


----------



## george_orm

at what stage in boot, or power off do i press reset to reset the bios
???"??????

help please


----------



## alextheguy

We need to enter to custom oc profiles to overclock like changing the cpu ratio, voltage? How u guys test the cpu oc stability?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george_orm*
> 
> at what stage in boot, or power off do i press reset to reset the bios
> ???"??????
> 
> help please


CMOS reset is done with the power off.


----------



## alextheguy

Hey guys, can I know why sometimes when I turn on my PC, it stucks at A2 code but I can click "tab" to continue to POST, yet sometimes the bios ust runs fine...any idea?


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *george_orm*
> 
> at what stage in boot, or power off do i press reset to reset the bios
> ???"??????
> 
> help please


Power off pull the power plug hit the power button a few times to drain it. Pull your battery clear the cmos. Allsteps must be followed do not clear cmos with power on it will damage


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> Power off pull the power plug hit the power button a few times to drain it. Pull your battery clear the cmos. Allsteps must be followed do not clear cmos with power on it will damage


Little excessive lol. It just needs to be powered down. And for the record, I hit it with the power on the other day with no adverse effects.


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Little excessive lol. It just needs to be powered down. And for the record, I hit it with the power on the other day with no adverse effects.


Lol I'm just extra precautious. Ya but it can cause problems. And if you don't pull the battery it doesn't always fully reset happened to me before


----------



## feederman

Anyone knows why im having this error with Control Center and Click Bios? My my Bios is 17.6..


----------



## Blatsz32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feederman*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone knows why im having this error with Control Center and Click Bios? My my Bios is 17.6..


I think I had that problem, I can't remember. Have you tried the standard uninstall/reinstall? Use CCleaner or RevoUninstaller. Revo will uninstall in down to the registry. Did you install the program in a different HDD other than C drive?
There is noting wrong with being over precautions..to be honest I think purging the mobo of residual power is the best thing to do before flashing and or resetting the CMOS and for good measure doing it after you've flashed.


----------



## alextheguy

Chann3l, I have used your oc settings to overclock the cpu but why it never down clock?


----------



## big_buka

I just bought this MB today and have some problems....
1 While booting my monitor couldnt detect signal until the os starts botting up. How can i fix this?
2 May be stupid question because i'm new for *bridge famaly. where in bios i can set DDR voltage? i need to set 1.65 V to get real clocks....
3 I have to coursors on my screeen.... One is fixed in left top corner and one is working as must....
OS Windows 8
Monitor Asus ML239
GPU AMD HD6950
Sory for may bad english


----------



## big_buka

The problem is in my HD6950 Moded bios with ulocked shaders. I flashed Video card with bios of 6970. To keep shaders unlocked modify vga bios using RBE and set 6950 instad of 6970.


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> Chann3l, I have used your oc settings to overclock the cpu but why it never down clock?


It doesn't down lock if you oc my way. There is a way to have it down lock someone else posted a guide in this thread when I have time I'll dig through and find it.


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> How to OC your Mpower for everyday use
> 
> Due to the amount of people having issues with setting up a 24/7 OC Im writing this mini-guide to setting up your Mpower so you can have a moderate overclock while still maintaining speedstep and idle voltages instead of it running at a set voltage 24/7. I'll be showing you pictures of my settings via Click Bios 2, I am only showing you them this way because its easier than taking screenshots in the bios while I write this, I do not advocate using clickbios to enter these settings. I think all adjustments should be made in the bios directly.
> 
> Oc Tab
> 
> 
> Leave CPU ratio on *Auto*, dont worry we will get to that in a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> Leave CPU Core Voltage on *Auto* you can set DRAM, PLL and whatever else you want but I just adjust those mainly because I noticed the board will use a little more dram voltage than what x.m.p. specifies and my cpu doest require that much PLL, as always YMMV.
> 
> CPU Features Sub Menu
> 
> 
> Make sure you leave C1E Support, Intel C-State *Enabled* and set the Package C State limit to *Auto*
> 
> 
> 
> Now here is where you will input your desired OC, I use 45 your chip might not be able to do it but it could be a good starting point. Input the value in each slot.
> 
> Now here is where everyone was having issues, remember when I told you to leave your CPU Core voltage on AUTO? Here is how you make your voltage adjustments.
> 
> Hybrid Digital Power Sub Menu
> 
> 
> Make your adjustment with just *CPU Core Vdroop Offset Control*. My chip needs a setting of +62.5% to be stable at 4.5ghz, YMMV. This equates to a realworld load voltage of 1.240v tested through a multimeter *(seen here)* with no huge spikes or anything like that. I dont know if thats the exact value all boards will give at 62.5% offset but I dont think it would vary by much. To start though if your going for 4.5ghz I would set it at 50%, boot into windows and run cpu-z and load up prime95 and do small FFT's for awhile. The 50% value for me would have 2 cores fail after a couple hours but it would start throwing WHEA errors in minutes. 62.5% is the sweet spot for 4.5 for me, 4.6ghz is stable with 80% offset but I'm happier with the temps on 62.5%(under 70c during stress on prime95). I do recommend turning the digital compensation level to *High* and the CPU Core OCP Expander to *Enhanced* to help with overclocking. All the other settings can be left on Auto, also I recommend leaving the CPU Phase control on Auto as well, why make them work when they dont need to? It hasnt affected my stability at all during the time I've been running it like this(since the board released pretty much).
> 
> Ok so that wraps it up, go ahead and give it a try and see what you get. As always *YMMV*, every chip is different and could require more or less voltage to get to a desired OC. In the absence of not having an Offset this is the next best thing. Hope this helps.
> Bios used during the writeup was 17.6 Beta 2 found at the link in my Sig.


Here this is the method I was looking for for you.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *big_buka*
> 
> The problem is in my HD6950 Moded bios with ulocked shaders. I flashed Video card with bios of 6970. To keep shaders unlocked modify vga bios using RBE and set 6950 instad of 6970.


You got the shader unlock to work? If so, you'd be the first to my knowledge.


----------



## CrazyCorky

I have had this board for a while now. But I was wondering if there was a way to shut off the blue LEDs on the board as I'm trying to go for a red/black look?

I will be removing the plates on the heat sinks to get rid of the red as well.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> I have had this board for a while now. But I was wondering if there was a way to shut off the blue LEDs on the board as I'm trying to go for a red/black look?
> 
> I will be removing the plates on the heat sinks to get rid of the red as well.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


You can disable them in the BIOS.

I think this is the setting:



Edit again, Yup that is the setting, I just tried it.


----------



## CrazyCorky

Awesome! Thank you very much Anubis1127! Wasn't sure where it was at in the bios!


----------



## CrazyCorky

Also has anyone been able mount an h100i on the top of their case with this board? In my zalman z11plus the heat sinks on the board get in the way of the fans.


----------



## mlibby1980

I have a MSI Z77IA-E53 LGA 1155 had it overclocked and stable at 4.6 with dual samsung 120gb raid 0 setup. so i updated my bios to the a.20. not im having issues overclocking it to the stable verison i had it on orginally and the raid 0 shows up still but my my windows accessments droped down from 7.9 to 7.4 which is odd to me. any ideas?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> Also has anyone been able mount an h100i on the top of their case with this board? In my zalman z11plus the heat sinks on the board get in the way of the fans.


I have an h100 on my mpower build in my Arc Midi case. I think it largely depends on the case you use.



Not the best angle, but in that case the top 120 mounting holes are offset away from the motherboard, which is convenient because I could add two more fans for push / pull even.


----------



## rocketfueled

Has anyone tried using an Apogee Drive II with the MPower? I'm thinking of getting an Apogee Drive II but I don't know if my RAM sticks will be in the way. I have fully populated RAM slots.

Anyone?


----------



## big_buka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> You got the shader unlock to work? If so, you'd be the first to my knowledge.


I'm not alone with this card)) you can read this
http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/159
the card is great i can reach 970 mhz on GPU and it gives me 6339 marks in 3DMark11 - Performance tests


----------



## madweazl

I'm well aware of what the cards are capable of doing (I have a pair of them as well). What I'm not aware of is anyone that has an unlock of any kind working on the Z77 Mpower. If you're running a 6950 unlocked on the Mpower, what motherboard BIOS are you using? MSI sent me a BETA to try and it still wouldnt work. Would also like to know what video drivers you're using.


----------



## kingchris

Hi guys, just a quick pic of my set up with the board.



not completed yet!


----------



## anubis1127

Looks nice. I like your non-traditional way of mounting the GPU, shows off the EK block nicely.


----------



## delpy8

hi all,

Is anyone running 2 x 7970s? if so what extra FPS are you getting vs 1 card in the 16x slot


----------



## Hukkel

http://www.liquid-extasy.de/index.php/7-news/161-msi-z77-mpower-stand-model

http://www.liquid-extasy.de/index.php/mb-kuehler/mb-mosfet/msi/nl-sw-msi-big-bang-z77-mpower-detail


----------



## anubis1127

Tempting...


----------



## Chrgnthru

Pic of my setup.

How does the Super Charger function work? I've installed the drivers and activate it through the software but I don't really notice fast charging. Is there certain ports that it work's on? I have my iPhone plugged to the back. My last mobo Asrock 3 gen 3 had what they called appcharger i think and that just worked.


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrgnthru*
> 
> 
> 
> Pic of my setup.
> 
> How does the Super Charger function work? I've installed the drivers and activate it through the software but I don't really notice fast charging. Is there certain ports that it work's on? I have my iPhone plugged to the back. My last mobo Asrock 3 gen 3 had what they called appcharger i think and that just worked.


You have to plug your front USB or any USB to the red USB supercharge Mobo port so whatever USB is plugged into that will use that function only


----------



## Chrgnthru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> You have to plug your front USB or any USB to the red USB supercharge Mobo port so whatever USB is plugged into that will use that function only


Dumb question but if I were to want to use the USB connector's on the back of the mobo how would I go about doing that? I don't use my front panel ports at all.


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrgnthru*
> 
> Dumb question but if I were to want to use the USB connector's on the back of the mobo how would I go about doing that? I don't use my front panel ports at all.


Its not a dumb question but I dont think it's possible since those ports are all soldered in. You have to be able to plug a USB port into the pin connector on the Mobo.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> http://www.liquid-extasy.de/index.php/7-news/161-msi-z77-mpower-stand-model
> 
> http://www.liquid-extasy.de/index.php/mb-kuehler/mb-mosfet/msi/nl-sw-msi-big-bang-z77-mpower-detail


Too much for me to resist! They dont have an AP option for shipping in their pulldown menus so I just shot them an email. Hopefully we can get the shipping taken care of because I NEED these lol.


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Too much for me to resist! They dont have an AP option for shipping in their pulldown menus so I just shot them an email. Hopefully we can get the shipping taken care of because I NEED these lol.


Post an update when you get them I am now interested in them as well lol


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> Its not a dumb question but I dont think it's possible since those ports are all soldered in. You have to be able to plug a USB port into the pin connector on the Mobo.


MSI (and others) make USB back plates that will replace one of the PCI port covers like these. Now, I'm not sure what type of connector is on the other end of that so you'd need to make sure it was compatible with the pinout of the motherboard (which it doesnt appear to be).


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> Post an update when you get them I am now interested in them as well lol


Be early April before I'm back at home so it will be a while. Blasted work, I need to retire!


----------



## Chrgnthru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> Its not a dumb question but I dont think it's possible since those ports are all soldered in. You have to be able to plug a USB port into the pin connector on the Mobo.


That's what I thought. I guess I have no choice but to use the front port. Should be interesting seeing as how the iPhone cable is so damn short. Thank's for the help fellas.


----------



## zerocool327

Have this board, built my pc last week. This board is absolutely amazing. Bios is so easy to go through and change around settings. It's also a great looking board that handles a lot of power.


----------



## Chrgnthru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> MSI (and others) make USB back plates that will replace one of the PCI port covers like these. Now, I'm not sure what type of connector is on the other end of that so you'd need to make sure it was compatible with the pinout of the motherboard (which it doesnt appear to be).


That would of been a great solution but yeah the connections don't match.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrgnthru*
> 
> That would of been a great solution but yeah the connections don't match.


The other linked one was a USB 3.0 bracket. Would a USB 2.0 bracket work instead?


----------



## Chrgnthru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> The other linked one was a USB 3.0 bracket. Would a USB 2.0 bracket work instead?


That actually look's like it might work. I might have to look into that.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrgnthru*
> 
> That actually look's like it might work. I might have to look into that.


I'm pretty sure it would, looks like a regular USB header to me. I've got some of those adapters at work so I can borrow one and check out if it does indeed work tomorrow when my board gets here if it would help.


----------



## Chrgnthru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it would, looks like a regular USB header to me. I've got some of those adapters at work so I can borrow one and check out if it does indeed work tomorrow when my board gets here if it would help.


Yeah, if you could that would be great! You'll love the board by the way. Look's amazing and feels like a premium piece of tech.


----------



## CrazyCorky

I love the look of the board but I kind of dislike the yellow MSI on the heatsinks! I know you can removed these. Would it be possible to paint over them?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> I love the look of the board but I kind of dislike the yellow MSI on the heatsinks! I know you can removed these. Would it be possible to paint over them?


It would be, just take them off, paint them, put them back on. I don't know if I would just in case I had to RMA the board down the road. By only removing them you can always put them back on later for RMA if needed.


----------



## Chrgnthru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> I love the look of the board but I kind of dislike the yellow MSI on the heatsinks! I know you can removed these. Would it be possible to paint over them?


Once you get everything installed it's really hard to see the yellow. It bothered me as well but I can't even see it unless I look for it.


----------



## CrazyCorky

I never thought I'd care so much about uniformity in my pc... But now the whole customization and personalization has taken hold..


----------



## alextheguy

Hey guys, to determine the CPU OC stability, what programs u use usually?
Prime 95 large fft blend for 12 hours?
Pass Linx/Intel Burn Test (All Memory) for 20 times?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> Hey guys, to determine the CPU OC stability, what programs u use usually?
> Prime 95 large fft blend for 12 hours?
> Pass Linx/Intel Burn Test (All Memory) for 20 times?


It depends. Assuming you're talking about Ivy Bridge, you want to run a blend test using 90% of your RAM to stress the CPU and the IMC for at least 10 hours, preferably about 24 hours. With Sandy Bridge, you don't really need to do a blend test, small FFT test for the same amount of time is fine. Large FFTs should only be used for testing your heat thresholds.
You can use Linx or IBT but I prefer Prime95.


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> It depends. Assuming you're talking about Ivy Bridge, you want to run a blend test using 90% of your RAM to stress the CPU and the IMC for at least 10 hours, preferably about 24 hours. With Sandy Bridge, you don't really need to do a blend test, small FFT test for the same amount of time is fine. Large FFTs should only be used for testing your heat thresholds.
> You can use Linx or IBT but I prefer Prime95.


I prefer Linx / IBT as it takes lesser time, may be I need to run for 100 times than 20 times, as doing prime 95 tests consume lots of hours. Some suggest using the large FFT tests, but I don't really understand about this test specifically. My 3570k's core no.2 always gets the highest temp during fully loaded and once, my prime 95 got error due to the second core...Any idea why?


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> Here this is the method I was looking for for you.


Thanks, man. Currently, I set 75% for my cpu vdroop control with the vcore auto and I get the highest vcore at 1.16V during 100% loaded when testing with Linx. I heard Vcore with vdroop isnt accurate displaying on the cpu z...so should I fix a vcore value and set the cpu vdroop to auto?


----------



## zerocool327

i actually like the yellow


----------



## zerocool327

Find it so interesting how MSI has won me over. Was originally going to go with sabertooth z77 and the evga 660 non ti. Opted out for the msi board and the msi 660 ti power edition OC


----------



## ccoollaa

Hello. Can someone post your bios screens with oc settings (with working energy saving). I have Z77 mpower / 3770k (good air colling). Want to reach 4,6/4,7 ghz. thanks/


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccoollaa*
> 
> Hello. Can someone post your bios screens with oc settings (with working energy saving). I have Z77 mpower / 3770k (good air colling). Want to reach 4,6/4,7 ghz. thanks/


It's better to follow a guide rather than copy someones settings, their settings may not work for you because every chip is different


----------



## Caos

you can turn the plate light? Light has a hard drive that can disable want?


----------



## broadbandaddict

Got my Mpower today. This is by far the nicest board I've owned.










Spoiler: Picture






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrgnthru*
> 
> Yeah, if you could that would be great! You'll love the board by the way. Look's amazing and feels like a premium piece of tech.


Good news. Looks like the powered port is indeed a regular USB header. Should be able to pick up any number of adapters (like the one I posted last night). Took some pics for reference, I outlined the pins on each port yellow and I circled the empty area in blue on the mobo and red on the connector for reference.










Spoiler: USB Header


----------



## xxmastermindxx

I've had my Mpower for a while now, and haven't really had the chance to overclock it, or really even play with it much. Recently gave my son my GTX680, got a great deal on a Lightning 7970, and used bitcoin funds to grab another. Also got a Corsair H100i from Intel Retail Edge for some points, and upgraded my XFX Pro 850W to a Pro 1050W. Going to be playing with her soon


----------



## ccoollaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccoollaa*
> 
> Hello. Can someone post your bios screens with oc settings (with working energy saving). I have Z77 mpower / 3770k (good air colling). Want to reach 4,6/4,7 ghz. thanks/


up


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccoollaa*
> 
> Hello. Can someone post your bios screens with oc settings (with working energy saving). I have Z77 mpower / 3770k (good air colling). Want to reach 4,6/4,7 ghz. thanks/


This is my quick test with 2600K @4.7GHz only Intel Cstate set to Disabled :
2600K @4.7GHz.
You can see my BIOS template on the right, I use Z77A-GD80 and I think BIOS is similar with Z77 Mpower.


----------



## TommyMoore

De-stickered my MPower

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8494843505/
Z77 MPower by TJM_83, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8494842869/
Z77 MPower by TJM_83, on Flickr

Z77 MPower, G Skill Snipers & EK Supremacy Block.


----------



## anubis1127

Very sharp.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen

Anyone here used a Heatkiller 3.0 with the Mpower? I've heard there can be some block mounting issues due to the thickness of the PCB?


----------



## CrazyCorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TommyMoore*
> 
> De-stickered my MPower
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8494843505/
> Z77 MPower by TJM_83, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8494842869/
> Z77 MPower by TJM_83, on Flickr
> 
> Z77 MPower, G Skill Snipers & EK Supremacy Block.


How difficult is it to desticker it?


----------



## neoroy

@*TommyMoore*, nice to see Mpower without the sticker







All black like GIGABYTE Sabertooth


----------



## JA90

Has anyone used this board with this memory??
Patriot Extreme Masters Limited Edition 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 2133 MHz PVI38G213C1K

I seem to have a problem running it stabile on xmp 2133mhz with 2500k..


----------



## Dramendam

Hi All,

I just got this mobo (z77 mpower) with a 3770k and I am having issues with my two Gigabyte 670 in sli (they seems to run fine not in sli). These same cards were fine in my other computer which is a Z68 mobo and 2600k.

I did some reading on a number of forums and there seems to be an issue with many of the Gigabyte 670 cards runing on pcie 3.0. A known fix is to turn off pcie 3.0 in the mobo bios and have them run in pcie 2.0. It seems this is trues as I was not having any issues on my z68/2600k pcie 2.0 setup. The crappy thing is if you have a mobo that does not have the option to turn of pcie 3 support in the bios... you are screwed and stuck with having ussues.

So my problem is... when is dissable PCIe 3.0 support in the z77 mpower bios and in win7, it still shows that my cards are running in pcie 3.0, I have checked in two places both nvidia ctrl panel and also in gpuz and I continue to have the problems with the cards. When I go back into the bios to double check afterwards, it still shows as off.

Has anyone dissabled the pcie 3 support in bios and can confirm that it does infact actually turns it off makes the the slots pcie 2.0? Any help would be appreciated as I need to somehow make these cards run in pcie 2 and not 3

Thanks,


----------



## neoroy

Just go to BIOS find Setting tab and open Advanced :
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/msisnapshot01.jpg/

Inside Advanced you may find PCI Subsystem Settings, open it :
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/msisnapshot.jpg/

Then finally change PCIE Gen 3 to Disabled :
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/507/msisnapshot00.jpg/

Hope it works


----------



## Chrgnthru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Got my Mpower today. This is by far the nicest board I've owned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good news. Looks like the powered port is indeed a regular USB header. Should be able to pick up any number of adapters (like the one I posted last night). Took some pics for reference, I outlined the pins on each port yellow and I circled the empty area in blue on the mobo and red on the connector for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: USB Header


Thanks for checking that out for me really appreciate it. I'm going to see if I can find one that will fit the colors of my rig, otherwise I'll have to go with the front ports on my case.


----------



## Dramendam

Hi Neoroy.... Yeah that is what I did, then save and reboot. Then when I checked in nvidia ctrl panel or gpuz it still shows the cards running in pcie 3.0.

Somehow it's not turning off even though it is disabled in bios.


----------



## neoroy

Have you try to update BIOS? Look at this BIOS, it has hotfix for PCIE GEN3 display card issue :

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/captureufq.png/

Saw it in Overclockers.co.uk Forum


----------



## madweazl

Hope it's fixed because my 670s just got here (still waiting on the PC).


----------



## TommyMoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> How difficult is it to desticker it?


Not too difficult.

They are only held on by double sided tape. I levered them off with a small screwdriver. Then removed the remains off glue.

Some are easier than others.


----------



## Dramendam

Yes, I flashed the latest official 17.6. Did not help. I still can not turn off pcie 3.0


----------



## Dramendam

Madweazl, this is only an issue with the gigabyte 670oc 2gb cards and a few 680s.


----------



## madweazl

Well that is good to hear, for me at least.


----------



## madweazl

Anyone skilled in the way of German? I'm trying to order the Liquid Extasy blocks but we're having a hell of a time with the language barrier. We couldnt figure out a shipping method to my FPO AP address so I figured I'd just send it to a buddies place in CA and have him send it to me (nothing like spending more on shipping than you do for the actual item lol) but upon confirming my order, I received this:

Method of payment: Payment Payment
Please transfer the amount to:
Beneficiary: xxxxxxxxxx
Bank: xxxxxxxxxx
Account number: xxxxxx0911
Sort Code: 81053272
Purpose: Order No.
IBAN: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx0911
BIC: xxxxxxx21MDG
Order number: b8150384
Amount: € 138.80

I was anticipating a PayPal or MC/Visa type experience but I'm not sure how to go about IBAN and BIC. If you have any idea on how to make this work, help a brother out. I've x'd out some of the numbers to protect the innocent lol.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen

Haha, had to deal with this before. The IBAN and BIC numbers are the bank numbers, etc. You may be able to do it online on your bank account. Otherwise just go into your local bank branch, and ask for a "international transfer" or a "wire transfer", or a "SWIFT transfer" Then just give them all the details you were provided with, obviously without the X's.









Personally I think this whole thing is a joke. If the place doesn't accept paypal, I would be worried. Who are you purchasing it from? Aquatuning? Or direct from Liquid Extasy?


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dramendam*
> 
> Yes, I flashed the latest official 17.6. Did not help. I still can not turn off pcie 3.0


Hmmm so this is truly GIGABYTE GTX670 faulty, too bad for GIGABYTE GTX670 having issue like that, that is a great card. I think the only way is to update VBIOS







I'm sure GIGABYTE soon will release VBIOS fix for this issue.


----------



## zorkmon

Hey folks, just got my msi m77 mpower rig up just did the basic oc genie to start, things are good, was wondering what the best settings would be for these specs, cooling etc.. I don't want to overheat, or push as i use pc all day/everyday..work from home etc..

i7 3770k
kingston ram beast 2400mhz 4 x 4 - 16g ram
evga gtx 670 4g sc
corsair h100i
cm storm stryker
2 x ssd ocz 240g vertex 3 max iops

cpu-z - 4.22 ghz
mobo, cpu temp 35-40c
vol 1.27 approx

would like to oc go do 4.5ghz but keep temp cpu temp in 50c range
also up the ram mhz bus speed

any tips would be appreciated - new to oc'ing..
ran realtemp see below..


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALMOSTunseen*
> 
> Haha, had to deal with this before. The IBAN and BIC numbers are the bank numbers, etc. You may be able to do it online on your bank account. Otherwise just go into your local bank branch, and ask for a "international transfer" or a "wire transfer", or a "SWIFT transfer" Then just give them all the details you were provided with, obviously without the X's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I think this whole thing is a joke. If the place doesn't accept paypal, I would be worried. Who are you purchasing it from? Aquatuning? Or direct from Liquid Extasy?


This was straight from the Liquid Extasy website. As for walking into the bank, that is another issue. I have USAA and there are no branches lol. I was able to find something on international transfers on their website last night and I'd have to phone it in. Not a big deal but they were closed yesterday by the time I got home from work. (430pm here is 1130pm PST







). I'll give my bank a call in a couple minutes (still half asleep).


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorkmon*
> 
> Hey folks, just got my msi m77 mpower rig up just did the basic oc genie to start, things are good, was wondering what the best settings would be for these specs, cooling etc.. I don't want to overheat, or push as i use pc all day/everyday..work from home etc..
> 
> i7 3770k
> kingston ram beast 2400mhz 4 x 4 - 16g ram
> evga gtx 670 4g sc
> corsair h100i
> cm storm stryker
> 2 x ssd ocz 240g vertex 3 max iops
> 
> cpu-z - 4.22 ghz
> mobo, cpu temp 35-40c
> vol 1.27 approx
> 
> would like to oc go do 4.5ghz but keep temp cpu temp in 50c range
> also up the ram mhz bus speed
> 
> any tips would be appreciated - new to oc'ing..
> ran realtemp see below..


What load is your CPU under where it's 40c? If idle, that seems a bit warm but if that is under some kind of load, that is pretty cool.


----------



## zorkmon

ok messed with oc genie in bios more, too much auto going on.

alot better oc to 4.5ghz, dram to 1200mhz and some other settings based on msi recommendations for i7 3770k processor
CPU Ratio 27
CPU COre Voltage 1.25
Ram voltage 1.65
GPU Voltage 1.15



3d mark ok'
P8823 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670(1x) and Intel Core i7-3770K Processor
Graphics Score 8693
Physics Score 11194
Combined Score 7321

full load test


----------



## ibleedspeed

Hey Guys I should be getting this board in a few weeks or so....question: will I be able to use my Cooler master hyper 212 +? I have it in push/pull now but the heat sinks on the mpower look like they could be a problem... this is a temporary cooler until I get the new swiftech h220 but it would suck to have to go back to the intel cooler...thanks.


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibleedspeed*
> 
> Hey Guys I should be getting this board in a few weeks or so....question: will I be able to use my Cooler master hyper 212 +? I have it in push/pull now but the heat sinks on the mpower look like they could be a problem... this is a temporary cooler until I get the new swiftech h220 but it would suck to have to go back to the intel cooler...thanks.


Yes, the cooler can fit nicely, but might block those RAM with high heat-spreaders. U can see my rig below:


----------



## ibleedspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> Yes, the cooler can fit nicely, but might block those RAM with high heat-spreaders. U can see my rig below:


cool thanks.. It looks like yours clears the first ram slot by a hair in the pic...though I am running only 2 sticks atm it shouldnt be a problem....but I do have the vengeance ram. worst case I have to swap the front cooler master fan for something thinner maybe NZXT....hopefully i wont be using that cooler long anyway....


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibleedspeed*
> 
> cool thanks.. It looks like yours clears the first ram slot by a hair in the pic...though I am running only 2 sticks atm it shouldnt be a problem....but I do have the vengeance ram. worst case I have to swap the front cooler master fan for something thinner maybe NZXT....hopefully i wont be using that cooler long anyway....


Just install your ram in slots further to your cooler. Mine is the samsung green ram with no heat spreader, and yeah, even thicker fans won't block them.


----------



## CrazyCorky

Be careful with the NZXT fans as they have some odd sizes. I was using the G. Skill ripjaw series and I couldn't fit the fan on the other side.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> Yes, the cooler can fit nicely, but might block those RAM with high heat-spreaders. U can see my rig below:


It wont hit the heatsinks at all but it does obstruct the first memory bank.


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> It wont hit the heatsinks at all but it does obstruct the first memory bank.


Yeah, you are right. Since my RAM doesn't have the heat-spreader, I'm good to go with any memory bank. Btw, RAM like RipjawsX should able to clear within the first slot, or just place it in the DIMM 2 and 4.


----------



## Wipstaa

Been using this Mobo for 2 months and it's been treating me very nicely... However I cannot adjust the Cpu ratio in Bios. It just stays on auto.

Anybody else have this problem? How did you fix it?


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wipstaa*
> 
> Been using this Mobo for 2 months and it's been treating me very nicely... However I cannot adjust the Cpu ratio in Bios. It just stays on auto.
> 
> Anybody else have this problem? How did you fix it?


Try use "+" OR "-" keys instead. Or set your desired cpu ratio limit under the cpu features.


----------



## TommyMoore

"Been using this Mobo for 2 months and it's been treating me very nicely... However I cannot adjust the Cpu ratio in Bios. It just stays on auto."

You do realise you type in the ratio as opposed to a drop down menu? Just checking


----------



## adi518




----------



## ShadyGaby

WoW That is awesome







good work!!!

A new BIOS 17.7 is here! http://www.msi.com/product/mb/Z77-MPOWER.html#/?div=BIOS

Did anyone tested?

I plan to install it when I have the time!

A small update, I changed the case, and now the motherboard is made smaller









I bought a HAF X ! Here are som photos:


----------



## vaporizer

Wow. That MB block might make me keep this board a little longer when I go SLI. I hope a vendor in the states will offer it soon.


----------



## Tyreman

Yes been trying 17.7 bios here


----------



## JA90

And, anything different, better, maybe worse ??


----------



## ShadyGaby

How it performs? There are problems with saving profiles and can be overclocked more?


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> Wow. That MB block might make me keep this board a little longer when I go SLI. I hope a vendor in the states will offer it soon.


I think you can order directly from Liquid Extasy, meaning directly from Germany. You have to contact them. I was also told that although not listed, there's a nickle plated version for an extra of 30 euros. Anyway, for this sort of stuff, you don't wait because if you do it just goes OOS pretty quick.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> I think you can order directly from Liquid Extasy, meaning directly from Germany. You have to contact them. I was also told that although not listed, there's a nickle plated version for an extra of 30 euros. Anyway, for this sort of stuff, you don't wait because if you do it just goes OOS pretty quick.


Email sent. I read that they are hard to get a hold of in English. We will see. I wish EK would make a block for this board so my blocks would match.


----------



## adi518

Hmm.. depends what EK blocks you have. If you got the new style ones, you're in for a mismatch. However, I have the old style blocks and it's gonna match right in because their block design is very much like the old EKs. You can compensate on the black acetal version and then it's much less noticeable, in fact that would make it aesthetically pleasing with almost any cpu/gpu block combo. I slightly dislike the fact they made the chipset block interdependent.


----------



## louiezzz

love this mobo, here is it in level 10 gt snow white case.









looking forward to have a water cooling loop covers cpu/gpu/mem.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> And, anything different, better, maybe worse ??


I have pretty stock stuff ......... But I would say its smooth
Just started using it.
So pretty early to tell much.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> How it performs? There are problems with saving profiles and can be overclocked more?


I don't bother past 4500mhz no point , not with these cpus
Doubt even oc to 4500 is worth the bother
I never save profiles period
no good to save a profile anyway saved from an old bios to apply to a new bios
But any case i never save them.


----------



## ShadyGaby

Thanks!









I keep my CPU at 4.4 GHz, so oveclock does not come first, I am interested in more stability and the ability to save profiles!

I'll test it till the end week!


----------



## JA90

I tested it.. It's not more stabile on higher overclocks (for my board).. I guess they just fixed the usual glitches...

And btw.. I've done all of my testing and I now want to settle for 4.5 Offset voltage, so can someone tell me what to change to get that offset mode??

My stabile 4.5 settings:


----------



## drnilly007

Anyone had an ASUS before the mpower and notice any higher overclocks on a 3570k?


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep my CPU at 4.4 GHz, so oveclock does not come first, I am interested in more stability and the ability to save profiles!
> 
> I'll test it till the end week!


What bios version are you on? I have stable OC of 4.5GHZ 3570k under the ver.17.4, having 1.16Vcore during full loaded with 75% Vdroop. It's a good board, overall, thou without offset mode.


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> I tested it.. It's not more stabile on higher overclocks (for my board).. I guess they just fixed the usual glitches...
> 
> And btw.. I've done all of my testing and I now want to settle for 4.5 Offset voltage, so can someone tell me what to change to get that offset mode??
> 
> My stabile 4.5 settings:


MSI boards don't have offset mode.
Do you mean to downvolt during CPU idle?
Enable C1E Support, set the Adjust CPU Ratio to auto, enable the EIST & Enhanced Turbo, go to CPU Features, set each core ratio limit to 45. With these settings, your cpu will downclock and downvolt during idle mode.


----------



## ShadyGaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> What bios version are you on? I have stable OC of 4.5GHZ 3570k under the ver.17.4, having 1.16Vcore during full loaded with 75% Vdroop. It's a good board, overall, thou without offset mode.


I`m on bois 17.5 and the cpu I5 2500k is at 4.4GHz with 1.272v prefect stable, Vdroop is on auto and good temps, about 52 degrees after 15min in Prime 95


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> I`m on bois 17.5 and the cpu I5 2500k is at 4.4GHz with 1.272v prefect stable, Vdroop is on auto and good temps, about 52 degrees after 15min in Prime 95


U can push it further since u are using a watercooler, isn't it? I'm using the Hyper 212 Evo, I guess I couldn't push it too far. Btw, I plan to try to push it to 4.6 and 4.7GHZ which will be my maximum trials for this cheap cpu cooler.


----------



## ShadyGaby

For now I leave at 4.4Ghz, I find it pointless to rise it higher, in the future, I will raise up to 4.8GHz


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> MSI boards don't have offset mode.
> Do you mean to downvolt during CPU idle?
> Enable C1E Support, set the Adjust CPU Ratio to auto, enable the EIST & Enhanced Turbo, go to CPU Features, set each core ratio limit to 45. With these settings, your cpu will downclock and downvolt during idle mode.


Yes I meant that... And what about volts?? I know there is some Vdroop offset control thing I have to do, but don't know what exactly...


----------



## Tomalak

Vdroop offset is kinda like negative voltage offset value.

So basically 100% is whatever the auto setting sets the voltage at for certain frequency (for example, 1.26V for 4.5Ghz). By lowering the percentage, you can lower the max voltage, but only if your CPU can actually remain stable at the lower voltage.

This setting is useful if auto voltage is set to more than your CPU requires to be stable at whatever frequency you want.


----------



## JA90

So, just to be clear.. I found that my cpu needs 1.36v in BIOS (1.328-1.352v in CPU-Z) to maintain stabile 4.5GHz OC... And I should lower the Vdroop offset until I get that CPU-Z value (or a little bit above) ??
And ofc, use that settings that alextheguy gave me..


----------



## Tomalak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> So, just to be clear.. I found that my cpu needs 1.36v in BIOS (1.328-1.352v in CPU-Z) to maintain stabile 4.5GHz OC... And I should lower the Vdroop offset until I get that CPU-Z value (or a little bit above) ??
> And ofc, use that settings that alextheguy gave me..


AFAIK (and someone correct me if I'm wrong) the vdroop offset function only makes sense if you're using the auto setting for CPU voltage.

So you have two options:
- fixed CPU voltage;
- auto CPU voltage with appropriate vdroop offset setting (only if the auto voltage with 100% vdroop offset is enough for stability to begin with).

Not really sure how you can combine fixed voltage with vdroop offset to get what you want.

Maybe someone who has the board can confirm, I only played a bit with my friend's board, getting ready to buy mine one of these days for my IB upgrade.


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> Yes I meant that... And what about volts?? I know there is some Vdroop offset control thing I have to do, but don't know what exactly...


I'm not sure what Vdroop actually does. But, I once saw an article saying that vdroop actually helps in overclocking of CPU. Try set your Vcore to auto and set the vdroop to auto/75%. Determine your vcore again during stress test. OC capability depends on your chip too.


----------



## adi518

Guys inquiring on the waterblock... I got an email today that it will only be in stock around April. That means you can pre-order now if you want. Mind that shipping is pretty expensive and they ship with DHL so tax and duties are harder to get around. Might be possible (with some convincing) to lower the shipping cost by using the official German post office.


----------



## vaporizer

^^I wish I had a friend here with the same board to share the shipping cost. I think I want one.


----------



## adi518

Well, I'm gonna give it some time and see if other brands decide to take on this. If LE ends up the only brand making a block, I'll probably get two of them by April or May. I really wish some brand make a block that goes all the way to the chipset in one piece.


----------



## JA90

Hmmm... I can't boot into windows with those "offset" settings... Little help??


----------



## CrazyCorky

Anyone running a decent overclock on an i7 3770k with this board? Right now I'm just using the overclock genie! Any suggestions would be awesome!


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Anyone had an ASUS before the mpower and notice any higher overclocks on a 3570k?


I had the Asus Pro equiv model
This MPower is running much smoother and overclocks easier


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> Hmmm... I can't boot into windows with those "offset" settings... Little help??


The vdroop offset is at the max 100% at default, lowering it increases the vdroop, so the cpu gets less voltage under load. To have the idle voltage & load voltage closer to each other best to leave it auto or 100%.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> Anyone running a decent overclock on an i7 3770k with this board? Right now I'm just using the overclock genie! Any suggestions would be awesome!


The board is very easy to overclock, just adjusting the cpu multi & vcore alone should be able to get the cpu as fast as the cooling will allow.
Memory setting depends on the memory, XMP with the board works pretty well though, with the kits I tried xmp on nothing got overvolted.


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The vdroop offset is at the max 100% at default, lowering it increases the vdroop, so the cpu gets less voltage under load. To have the idle voltage & load voltage closer to each other best to leave it auto or 100%.
> The board is very easy to overclock, just adjusting the cpu multi & vcore alone should be able to get the cpu as fast as the cooling will allow.
> Memory setting depends on the memory, XMP with the board works pretty well though, with the kits I tried xmp on nothing got overvolted.


Always beating mw to answer things


----------



## zorkmon

mpower recent install
cpu - oc to 4.5ghz and stable
ram - unable to get more oc bg bang control center it is running at ddr3-1333(667mhz), xmp profile is at 2133 option
2400 option it is unable to boot any tips here is my ram specs have to stick with 2133 profile, but then do not see oc anywhere near that..
any tips would be appreciated..
16gig ram of this tuff the profiles are indiacted here which appear to match to oc genie xmp profiles.. it's just I can't get it out of the first one by the looks of things via oc genie bios settings....

1. JEDEC: DDR3-1333 CL9-9-9 @1.5V
2. XMP Profile #1: D3-2400 CL11-13-13 @1.65V
3. XMP Profile #2: D3-2133 CL11-12-11 @1.6V

http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/KHX24C11T3K2_8X.pdf

bios settings..


----------



## big_buka

Does any one tried to set up a raid array on it?
I have some problems during Win8 instalation. It asked me to give drivers to it. Where i can take them?


----------



## ShadyGaby

I update the bios from 17.5 to 17.7 and everything went well. I had no time to do overclock yet but I will tomorrow!

Keep you to date with news, pros and cons!

Update:

I got the CPU to 4423MHz with the vdroop on auto an set the multi to each core an raised the power target.

The first thing which differs is the CPU volts in loade , The volts dropped from 1.280v with the old bios 17.5 to 1.264v on this bios.
The temp is the same around 51-52 degrees, the surprise was consumption in idle with the old bios was around 105W and with this bios was around 94W, in loade I did not seen changes.The profile save option now works!

The performance is good i got in Cinebench from 6.92 to 7.18 with the same clock speed.

About it for now!


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *big_buka*
> 
> Does any one tried to set up a raid array on it?
> I have some problems during Win8 instalation. It asked me to give drivers to it. Where i can take them?


You can download them on the MSI website.


----------



## delpy8

hi guys I take it i should be ok to add another Asus Matrix platinum 3 slot card to this board without causing to much of a heat probelm

Cheers


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> hi guys I take it i should be ok to add another Asus Matrix platinum 3 slot card to this board without causing to much of a heat probelm
> 
> Cheers


As long as there is clearance between these two cards, why not? Just make you you have good airflow in the case, likewise.


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> As long as there is clearance between these two cards, why not? Just make you you have good airflow in the case, likewise.


Thanks for that Im using the corsair 600t and h100i for cpu so air flow should be ok

Cheers


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorkmon*
> 
> mpower recent install
> cpu - oc to 4.5ghz and stable
> ram - unable to get more oc bg bang control center it is running at ddr3-1333(667mhz), xmp profile is at 2133 option
> 2400 option it is unable to boot any tips here is my ram specs have to stick with 2133 profile, but then do not see oc anywhere near that..
> any tips would be appreciated..
> 16gig ram of this tuff the profiles are indiacted here which appear to match to oc genie xmp profiles.. it's just I can't get it out of the first one by the looks of things via oc genie bios settings....
> 
> 1. JEDEC: DDR3-1333 CL9-9-9 @1.5V
> 2. XMP Profile #1: D3-2400 CL11-13-13 @1.65V
> 3. XMP Profile #2: D3-2133 CL11-12-11 @1.6V
> 
> http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/KHX24C11T3K2_8X.pdf
> 
> bios settings..


16G RAM + 2400MHz RAM set up, I think needs more VTT/CPU IO maybe 1.21 - 1.25Volt and VCSA maybe 1.0 Volt or more. But some user only needs CPU IO max to 1.150 Volt just to get 2400MHz stable.


----------



## zorkmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> 16G RAM + 2400MHz RAM set up, I think needs more VTT/CPU IO maybe 1.21 - 1.25Volt and VCSA maybe 1.0 Volt or more. But some user only needs CPU IO max to 1.150 Volt just to get 2400MHz stable.


Thanks for the tip.

After updating to latest bios, drivers etc. caused issues[bsods] after trying to reboot at 4.5ghz oc settings for some reason. so had to start all over again.after system bios reset.hehe.
was able to adjust cpu oc to 4.4 ghz stable,and ram to 2133mhz, had to ignore control center and rely on cpu-z readings.. it was throwing me off...
will see if system is stable for next 24hrs then try with 2400mhz thanks again..

also I'm trying to set the right oc for gpu - evga gtx 670 4g sc - any tips here would be muchly appreciated, ive tweaked with the evga precision x tool, but ended up some red screens of death so i'm not messing around with it anymore..until I know what i am doing..


----------



## zorkmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorkmon*
> 
> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> After updating to latest bios, drivers etc. caused issues[bsods] after trying to reboot at 4.5ghz oc settings for some reason. so had to start all over again.after system bios reset.hehe.
> was able to adjust cpu oc to 4.4 ghz stable,and ram to 2133mhz, had to ignore control center and rely on cpu-z readings.. it was throwing me off...
> will see if system is stable for next 24hrs then try with 2400mhz thanks again..
> 
> also I'm trying to set the right oc for gpu - evga gtx 670 4g sc - any tips here would be muchly appreciated, ive tweaked with the evga precision x tool, but ended up some red screens of death so i'm not messing around with it anymore..until I know what i am doing..


EVGA gtx 670 4g sc - followed these instructions settings, funny video and all seems good thus far..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYDqRDDm0yw


----------



## yarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorkmon*
> 
> ok messed with oc genie in bios more, too much auto going on.
> 
> alot better oc to 4.5ghz, dram to 1200mhz and some other settings based on msi recommendations for i7 3770k processor
> CPU Ratio 27
> CPU COre Voltage 1.25
> Ram voltage 1.65
> GPU Voltage 1.15
> 
> 
> 
> 3d mark ok'
> P8823 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670(1x) and Intel Core i7-3770K Processor
> Graphics Score 8693
> Physics Score 11194
> Combined Score 7321
> 
> full load test


how were you able to get your get mhz even like that cause mine keeps getting the extra mhz like right now mines at 4825 mhz bus speed is like 100.52 mhz


----------



## Blatsz32

My 3770k is running at 4.7, 1.280v, and under Hybrid power settings : 100% LLC, Digital compensation lvl High, and CPU core OCP Enhanced. my Ram is set to its rated 1866

Bios B is at 4.8, 1.375v, same settings as Bios A for my hybrid Digital Power settings.

I've played battlefield for about 1.5 -2 hours with no issues. I am using a custom waterloop as a cooling solutions.

Depending on ambient temps peaked at 68c on hottest core, with a spike hitting 71c.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2712464
for the above validation my temps are, while I watch a move and have several browser windows open : 28-32-27-37


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> My 3770k is running at 4.7, 1.280v, and under Hybrid power settings : 100% LLC, Digital compensation lvl High, and CPU core OCP Enhanced. my Ram is set to its rated 1866
> 
> Bios B is at 4.8, 1.375v, same settings as Bios A for my hybrid Digital Power settings.
> 
> I've played battlefield for about 1.5 -2 hours with no issues. I am using a custom waterloop as a cooling solutions.
> 
> Depending on ambient temps peaked at 68c on hottest core, with a spike hitting 71c.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2712464
> for the above validation my temps are, while I watch a move and have several browser windows open : 28-32-27-37


100% LLC meaning 0 Vdroop? Is it? U turn the Vdroop off? Correct me If I m wrong.


----------



## zorkmon

ok shes back at 4.5 ghz, and ram to 2400mhz and gtx 670x 4g oc at good oc boost settings..see how she holds up over the next 24-48 hrs..
thanks everybody for the tips. gotta luv msi mpower...puts my previous rigs to shame ...asus hehe..
all temps are looking good....



Next waiting on http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/recon/
to install and manage bottom fans/leds....
and to get 30" hp ultra res monitor....


----------



## zorkmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yarly*
> 
> how were you able to get your get mhz even like that cause mine keeps getting the extra mhz like right now mines at 4825 mhz bus speed is like 100.52 mhz


I've made a few changes since then for ram oc tuning 2400mhz dual channel etc.. and for gpu oc..
see all bios settings adjusted, havent ran any further prime95 benchmarks or 3dmarks just seeing if stable for next 48-72 hrs.. so far Oi'm pretty happy with it..temps are all good, didn't bsod thru out the night..handled video editing/capture in camstasia plus snagit, web browsing youtube, vpn connections simultaneously, inputdirector multi screen sharing.. np.. etc..
i'm sure there is more tuning i could do, and probably higher cpu oc but all in all this is pretty nice imo..for stock water cooling..

see bios settings..


----------



## zorkmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorkmon*
> 
> I've made a few changes since then for ram oc tuning 2400mhz dual channel etc.. and for gpu oc..
> see all bios settings adjusted, havent ran any further prime95 benchmarks or 3dmarks just seeing if stable for next 48-72 hrs.. so far Oi'm pretty happy with it..temps are all good, didn't bsod thru out the night..handled video editing/capture in camstasia plus snagit, web browsing youtube, vpn connections simultaneously, inputdirector multi screen sharing.. np.. etc..
> i'm sure there is more tuning i could do, and probably higher cpu oc but all in all this is pretty nice imo..for stock water cooling..
> 
> see bios settings..


ran 5-10 mins of prime95 max temps 80c on cpu and stable all is good imo.. with these settings


----------



## Cheaptrick

Anyone experiencing problems on occasional reboot the RAID array not recognize on this board & will just go straight to the BIOS set up? The problem gets worst for me with the latest BIOS version installed.


----------



## alextheguy

Low Vdroop (12.5%) will give me BSOD during cpu stress test. Anything should I adjust when setting low vdroop? With 75% vdroop, it's stable but when I set 12.5% it gets BSOD during load test. Need to use manual vcore?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> Low Vdroop (12.5%) will give me BSOD during cpu stress test. Anything should I adjust when setting low vdroop? With 75% vdroop, it's stable but when I set 12.5% it gets BSOD during load test. Need to use manual vcore?


12.5% would be the highest vdroop, 100% is the lowest vdroop. Lowest as in closer to idle, like 1.3V idle, 1.29V load at 100%.
With 12.5% it might be more like 1.3V idle, 1.25V load (not a tested number, just an example).


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 12.5% would be the highest vdroop, 100% is the lowest vdroop. Lowest as in closer to idle, like 1.3V idle, 1.29V load at 100%.
> With 12.5% it might be more like 1.3V idle, 1.25V load (not a tested number, just an example).


Thx I thought it's vice versa, cos LLC Extreme is to have low/no voltage drop during full load. So It works like LLC? Extreme means 100%? So to have lowest drop of vcore during full load, I should use 100% instead? Currently with 75% Vdroop, my 4.5GHZ OC is rock stable at 1.16Vcore max during full load...I thought High LLC= Low Vdroop...Cos someone told me before, thou I'm not so sure about voltage stuffs.


----------



## Blatsz32

17.7 seems to be, at least for me, a wonky BIOS. I first had the opportunity to try the 17.7 beta and that pooped my BIOS A chip..its still functional but I can't flash to an older BIOS. I used BIOS B which I had updated to 16, and all was well. then the official 17.7 came out, I flashed BIOS B and now I have 2 BIOS chips that refuse to flash back to an older BIOS. Heck I can't even flash it with the same BIOS , it just freezes.

I called MSI and the person I spoke to seemed, how should I put this..a bit short with me. He told me" if everything worked fine why would you flash the BIOS..now you have to RMA it." that statement was followed by an incredulous sigh as though I had wasted his time. So I thought to myself Wait! If there wasn't a problem with the motherboard and it didn't need to be flashed..why did you put out an updated BIOS? I was sort of taken a back with his response as I fancy myself as a person that likes to tinker with my PC and try and maximize performance. If, in the description, there is even a mention of a performance increase or a "fix" why wouldn't I flash my BIOS?

So yes Cheaptrick, I am experiencing issues with 17.7 BIOS. Don't tell MSI you are having issues because they will make you feel like an idiot for flashing your BIOS....If this board wasn't kick ass I would pull it out of my case right now and swear off anything MSI. I've already returned one Mpower due to BIOS issues and the first few posts of this thread was riddled with MPower BIOS issues not only did I have mobo issues but I've also owned an MSI GTX 670 PE/OC which also had BIOS issues... and their customer service has the nerve to say that my BIOS issues are my fault? I have flashed many motherboards and never encountered BIOS chip corruption... Maybe they should look at their BIOS chips.

* my mention of BIOS 16 is actually 17.6*

In my personal opinion, if you can get past MSIs BIOS design, which is daunting to navigate, and their BIOS chip, which seems to be easily corrupted, MSI has a great product in the Z77 MPower. I've said it once and I'll say it again, once you've tamed the BIOS overclocking is a breeze. No other Z77 board i've owned has allowed me to OC my 3570k to 4.5 with only 1.245v. Even with that being said, I am going to save up and get a new motherboard.i am peeved that both BIOS on my board are broken and I am peeved at MSI customer service.


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> In my personal opinion, if you can get past MSIs BIOS design, which is daunting to navigate, and their BIOS chip, which seems to be easily corrupted, MSI has a great product in the Z77 MPower. I've said it once and I'll say it again, once you've tamed the BIOS overclocking is a breeze. No other Z77 board i've owned has allowed me to OC my 3570k to 4.5 with only 1.245v. Even with that being said, I am going to save up and get a new motherboard.i am peeved that both BIOS on my board are broken and I am peeved at MSI customer service.


Sad to hear it, so still will use this board for long? I have known there are some users who had dead bios, ended up with going for another board. So, can't we flash bios as we like?


----------



## tinuz97

Blatsz32:
Funny,i had a new motherboard, just a few hours old, and gues what:
I had problems with bios a : blackscreen, no post at all!
After a cmos clear like the manuall told me: both bios a-b corrupt!

And i even did not flash anything.

I did rma the board to the store,and i did get a new one instantly, this one is working fine.
I am scared to flash because i read more stories like you, and even me without flash anything in my case.

Srry for not that great english, i am dutch









I also have the idea this bios is verry sensitive to be going corrupt.


----------



## Erik1974

In this topic you can find a tool that hasn't failed a flash yet.
http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=108079.new;topicseen#new

I used it once to update to a beta bios which i am still running today, you can give it a try if you really want to flash the bios.

B.t.w: I am Dutch too, bad English isn't very typical for Dutch people though


----------



## Blatsz32

Fear not my Dutch brothers, I judge you not. I to am of Dutch heritage.

I will give that tool a try. thank you for the link. I am a bit disappointing in MSIs choice in BIOS coding. I actually should have thought to myself - " why does this manufacturer need a BIOS switch?".
Hopefully they iron this out in their future boards. I would like to hear what MSIAlex has to say about the issues. My impression after talking to the service rep was that he had heard a ton of complaints, had to answer tons of questions, and had to say "RMA" many times, due to BIOS issues. Oh well I'll deal with it.

Again thanks for the link Erik
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> Sad to hear it, so still will use this board for long? I have known there are some users who had dead bios, ended up with going for another board. So, can't we flash bios as we like?


According to the MSI rep I spoke to the answer to your question about flashing BIOS "as we like" is no. I wish i could express the sigh he emitted in writing as he said this " Do not flash BIOs if everything works.".


----------



## CrazyCorky

I hear about all you guys having problems with your board and it makes me wonder why I'm not having these problems. I bought mine back in December which is right about the time they became available. I'm also running the most up to date bios. Makes me wonder.


----------



## CL3P20

**Just FYI :

making a DOS bootable USB with pendrive, and using 'FPT -F' command to flash new BIOS file works great ! I think the problem is in using the Mflash utility for certain BIOS updates.. it does not seem to overwrite all of the BIOS sectors..

As well - each time I have flashed BIOS, I fully unplug and remove CMOS battery. Wait a few.. plug all back in, reset CMOS [again just for GP].. then boot.

^^^ If I do NOT remove CMOS batt and power + clear CMOS again, I consistently have issues with 'boot hang'.. doing the above has corrected pretty much every issue I have encountered when changing BIOS on this board.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erik1974*
> 
> In this topic you can find a tool that hasn't failed a flash yet.
> http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=108079.new;topicseen#new
> 
> I used it once to update to a beta bios which i am still running today, you can give it a try if you really want to flash the bios.
> 
> B.t.w: I am Dutch too, bad English isn't very typical for Dutch people though


Yup I always update BIOS wiht *MSI Forum HQ USB Flashing Tool* and never crash







from P67A-GD55, P67A-GD80, Z77A-GD65 & Z77A-GD80 ... I never try Mpower yet.
If you guys have problem just ask *Svet* in there or make a thread then others will help you.


----------



## ShadyGaby

Hello

I have a small question!

is it safe to use an adapter from 2 molex to 6pin pci-e to use it for additional power video cards? I mean the 6-pin connector on the motherboard









I have a few stability issues in Crysis 3 with the 2 ASUS GTX 560 TOP


----------



## CL3P20

yes that is fine.. there wont be much difference, and it will be better than having no additional voltage


----------



## ShadyGaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> yes that is fine.. there wont be much difference, and it will be better than having no additional voltage


Thank you

My power suply does not have another 6-pin connector, otherwise we use that!

I use a separate connector from the power suply which has 2 molex's on it for safety


----------



## oats2012

has any one had issues trying crossfire on this board?

I have one 6950. I bought a second identical one and have been trying to get the card to work. I've been going through the motions trying to fix it and make it work but can't get it to.

here's the thread link where i got help attempting to fix. http://www.overclock.net/t/1366566/hd-6950-issue-possibly-defective-help/0_100#post_19424590

I think i remember seeign this board has 6950 unlocked problems. I AM NOT running unlocked cards, they are stock and unmessed with. Thanks for any help guys


----------



## Zahain

ok im getting this msi z77 mpower motherboard and im getting a i5 3570k and i want to overclock to about 4.6/4.8 ghz as i will be getting the h100i cpu cooler. Also im getting the msi gtx 680 lighting edition so i want to overclock that too.

my question is, can someone please post pictures of thier bios of what they set for this motherboard and for this cpu so that i can copy those and use it when i get my rig so i dont blow 230$ straight into the ground.

Also can someone please post pictures of thier msi gtx 680 lighting overclocked so that i could also copy what you have put.

*not trying to act mean for asking for all these pics but i really dont want to destory my cpu so please someone help me, thanks.

- Zahain


----------



## Erik1974

If you don't want to destroy your cpu than don't paste someone else's settings, all cpu's are different. Follow some tutorials and read up on overclocking so you know what you are doing. Copy paste is not a good idea!

And 4.6/4.8 is possible but i haven't seen many 3570K's that can do it, so aim for 4.4/4.5 and see what room you have left after that.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zahain*
> 
> ok im getting this msi z77 mpower motherboard and im getting a i5 3570k and i want to overclock to about 4.6/4.8 ghz as i will be getting the h100i cpu cooler. Also im getting the msi gtx 680 lighting edition so i want to overclock that too.
> 
> my question is, can someone please post pictures of thier bios of what they set for this motherboard and for this cpu so that i can copy those and use it when i get my rig so i dont blow 230$ straight into the ground.
> 
> Also can someone please post pictures of thier msi gtx 680 lighting overclocked so that i could also copy what you have put.
> 
> *not trying to act mean for asking for all these pics but i really dont want to destory my cpu so please someone help me, thanks.
> 
> - Zahain


You may ask alextheguy







his 3570k just got stable at 4.5GHz with auto vcore and +50% vdroop level.
At 4.5GHz usually 3570k needs 1.15 - 1.20v. Depends on every chip, could be less or more needed vcore. And don't forget to stick your RAM to their default factory speed first.


----------



## Zahain

ok thanks, do i really need to overclock? people say you do as its better for games but is it actually worth it or no? as i dont want to oc if it doesent do much fps change like the i5 3570k vs i7 37770k which are a few fps difference


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> For me so far it has only been the samsung HYKO that are difficult with anything more than 2200Mhz on the mpower. With PSC based mem 2400Mhz with a 1600mhz kit is easy, 2600Mhz is doable. Samsung HCH9 sticks do 2800Mhz (tough to stabilize but they work). 2666 c9 fully stable with vccio at 1.05 & vccsa at 1.0V very easily.
> 
> Not sure why the mpower dislikes the samsung green, my asus board does boot it up at 2400 & 2600Mhz. I really only use the samsung in a daily rig since i have other mem kits that do better for benching.


Thought I'd chime in as I just got this board since my Maximus V Extreme died. I think maybe it doesn't work well with the low profile PCBs of the Samsung 1.35v memory as I have a kit of 4x4GB G.Skill Trident X 2400C9 that use HYK0 instead of HCH9 and 2600 C10 was no problem for Super Pi 32M stability.


----------



## GridIroN

Guys, what's the difference between "Update BIOS?" and "Update BIOS and ME"?? I google searched it, and apparently ME is useless unless you are a high level network admin or something...

Also, my 2500K's clock frequency is permanently stuck at it's max overclock for some reason? EIST is enabled...I'm not sure why this is. Anyone know??


----------



## alextheguy

Auto Vcore and 75%Vdroop...1.17x V max during full load


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zahain*
> 
> ok thanks, do i really need to overclock? people say you do as its better for games but is it actually worth it or no? as i dont want to oc if it doesent do much fps change like the i5 3570k vs i7 37770k which are a few fps difference


It won't make a huge difference in games. If you want to boost fps over lock your video card but if your doing single monitor gaming with a 680 its not going to be necessary at least now.


----------



## KEL888

Did anyone here used the MB in SLI and used the 3rd PCIE slot for a sound card.
I tried it once but then my SLI i disabled.
Is there a way around it?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEL888*
> 
> Did anyone here used the MB in SLI and used the 3rd PCIE slot for a sound card.
> I tried it once but then my SLI i disabled.
> Is there a way around it?


 Your SLI disabled, because the 2nd PCI-E slot would have 'split' its bandwidth, once you inserted the sound card into the 3rd PCI-E slot.. with only 4x @ the 2nd and 3rd slots now, you cannot enable SLI anymore..

One way around it may be to use a PCI-E extender for the 1x slot, and hook your sound card up to it [assuming it is a 1x card]. This will allow you to place the sound card in a position that will not interfere with your GPU, covering the 1x slot now. Or use the top 1x slot.

**There is no way to run SLI on this board with all 3x PCI-E slots populated as bandwidth is 16x4x4x


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEL888*
> 
> Did anyone here used the MB in SLI and used the 3rd PCIE slot for a sound card.
> I tried it once but then my SLI i disabled.
> Is there a way around it?


Don't use a sound card. Soundcards are pretty **** compared to real DACs. And more expensive per the same quality.


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEL888*
> 
> Did anyone here used the MB in SLI and used the 3rd PCIE slot for a sound card.
> I tried it once but then my SLI i disabled.
> Is there a way around it?


just use the 1 x slot above your 1st 16x slot.
BTW sli requires bandwidth to be at least 8x nothing lower. this motherboard supports 2 way sli and 3 way crossfire (crossfire only requires at least 4x)
if your sound card is a 4 x or higher then bad luck should have looked in to your setup before buying your components


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zahain*
> 
> ok im getting this msi z77 mpower motherboard and im getting a i5 3570k and i want to overclock to about 4.6/4.8 ghz as i will be getting the h100i cpu cooler. Also im getting the msi gtx 680 lighting edition so i want to overclock that too.
> 
> my question is, can someone please post pictures of thier bios of what they set for this motherboard and for this cpu so that i can copy those and use it when i get my rig so i dont blow 230$ straight into the ground.
> 
> Also can someone please post pictures of thier msi gtx 680 lighting overclocked so that i could also copy what you have put.
> 
> *not trying to act mean for asking for all these pics but i really dont want to destory my cpu so please someone help me, thanks.
> 
> - Zahain


well i wont post all my bios settings but i will tell you my vcore.
my vcore for 4.7 Ghz is 1.38 STABLE
it was running 1.36 vcore but after 12 hrs it was unstable
make sure you stress test it i thought my 1.36 vcore was stable but it wasnt.
Good Luck


----------



## Littlejoe

Hi,
I've had the MPower for about a week now. Really only have one question. Is there a difference between WHEA warnings and errors. I have read almost every post in this thread and the errors are the only one really referenced.
Thanks


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> It won't make a huge difference in games. If you want to boost fps over lock your video card but if your doing single monitor gaming with a 680 its not going to be necessary at least now.


Agreed







what affecting in overclocking with games is mostly when you overclock the card. But at lower resolution like 1024x768 or below it higher CPU clock does help increasing FPS








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> 
> Auto Vcore and 75%Vdroop...1.17x V max during full load


Nice *Alex*







that is nice and safe full load Vcore








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zahain*
> 
> ok thanks, do i really need to overclock? people say you do as its better for games but is it actually worth it or no? as i dont want to oc if it doesent do much fps change like the i5 3570k vs i7 37770k which are a few fps difference


*chann3l* already answered it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Guys, what's the difference between "Update BIOS?" and "Update BIOS and ME"?? I google searched it, and apparently ME is useless unless you are a high level network admin or something...
> 
> Also, my 2500K's clock frequency is permanently stuck at it's max overclock for some reason? EIST is enabled...I'm not sure why this is. Anyone know??


All procies will meet the Wall







btw how high is your 2500K at max OC? My ex-2500K was at multi of 53









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Littlejoe*
> 
> Hi,
> I've had the MPower for about a week now. Really only have one question. Is there a difference between WHEA warnings and errors. I have read almost every post in this thread and the errors are the only one really referenced.
> Thanks


I usually refer to BSOD, freeze, hang in windows and I seldom check WHEA warnings & errors.


----------



## KEL888

Thanks for the feedback.

See i am using x2 MSI GTX 680 lightnings.

And the PCB board on the back of the GPUS are in the way of all the x1 PCIE slots.

I was thinking of the removing the one on the top gpu but i am not sure how this will affect the card.

Did anyone do something like that.

The onboard audio on the big bang z77 is not bad but i use to run a Xonar DX.


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Agreed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what affecting in overclocking with games is mostly when you overclock the card. But at lower resolution like 1024x768 or below it higher CPU clock does help increasing FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice *Alex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is nice and safe full load Vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *chann3l* already answered it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All procies will meet the Wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw how high is your 2500K at max OC? My ex-2500K was at multi of 53
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually refer to BSOD, freeze, hang in windows and I seldom check WHEA warnings & errors.


Yeah, I guess I can still go further, thou with my cheap air cooler. Next time, I will try to use manual vcore + changing clock multiplier thou it won't downvolt.


----------



## Tyreman

Some new drivers over at MPower site

Such as Ethernet, Audio, Intel Management Components


----------



## rony07

I thought I'd share my overclocking experience with my below-average 3570k, and see if you guys have any comments or suggestions. I have a couple overclocking profiles, one for turbo 4.4GHz to keep all the power-saving features and another for a locked 4.5GHz, since I can't keep a stable 4.5 turbo without getting WHEA errors in the event viewer. Max vCore for 4.4GHz turbo is 1.224v, with 62.5% CPU Core vDroop Offset Control, Digital Compensation set to High, and CPU Core OCP Expander set to Enhanced. What frustrates me is that it takes another .07v to get 4.5GHz stable at 1.295v set in BIOS, CPU-Z reading 1.28v under load with max temps of 76C with a Corsair H100. Makes me jealous of those who can get to the same speed with 1.17v







Screenshot below.


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rony07*
> 
> I thought I'd share my overclocking experience with my below-average 3570k, and see if you guys have any comments or suggestions. I have a couple overclocking profiles, one for turbo 4.4GHz to keep all the power-saving features and another for a locked 4.5GHz, since I can't keep a stable 4.5 turbo without getting WHEA errors in the event viewer. Max vCore for 4.4GHz turbo is 1.224v, with 62.5% CPU Core vDroop Offset Control, Digital Compensation set to High, and CPU Core OCP Expander set to Enhanced. What frustrates me is that it takes another .07v to get 4.5GHz stable at 1.295v set in BIOS, CPU-Z reading 1.28v under load with max temps of 76C with a Corsair H100. Makes me jealous of those who can get to the same speed with 1.17v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot below.


It depends on your chip, have u tried changing the vdroop settings to determine the voltage drop? 1.295V is the vcore with least voltage drop?


----------



## rony07

Well with my fixed 4.5GHz I have vDroop Offset Control on auto. In my experience, with a fixed voltage, anything other than auto or 100% allows the voltage to drop too low where I get WHEA Errors in event viewer. 4.5GHz at 1.29v still gave me a couple errors, but passes 12 hours of Prime 95. 1.295v eliminated all errors at 12 hours, so I'll consider that stable.


----------



## Koga316

I have a 660 MSI Twin Frozr III. Is it ok to use the gpu overclock settings in the bios to over clock the gpu?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koga316*
> 
> I have a 660 MSI Twin Frozr III. Is it ok to use the gpu overclock settings in the bios to over clock the gpu?


No, the gpu settings in the bios are for the integrated gpu (in the cpu), not a discreet gpu. Still have to OC the gtx 660 in windows.


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rony07*
> 
> I thought I'd share my overclocking experience with my below-average 3570k, and see if you guys have any comments or suggestions. I have a couple overclocking profiles, one for turbo 4.4GHz to keep all the power-saving features and another for a locked 4.5GHz, since I can't keep a stable 4.5 turbo without getting WHEA errors in the event viewer. Max vCore for 4.4GHz turbo is 1.224v, with 62.5% CPU Core vDroop Offset Control, Digital Compensation set to High, and CPU Core OCP Expander set to Enhanced. What frustrates me is that it takes another .07v to get 4.5GHz stable at 1.295v set in BIOS, CPU-Z reading 1.28v under load with max temps of 76C with a Corsair H100. Makes me jealous of those who can get to the same speed with 1.17v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot below.


Sir you are getting very bad temps for a h100 with a over clocked i5 3570k. I get in the mid 70s with a over clock of 4.7ghz and core of 1.38v. You might consider getting more air flow in your case or replacing the thermal compound before you continue over clocking it further. Highest temp for me is 80 with prime. I used to run 4.4 GHz and u would get 60s with prime on 1.26v.


----------



## Koga316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> No, the gpu settings in the bios are for the integrated gpu (in the cpu), not a discreet gpu. Still have to OC the gtx 660 in windows.


Thank you.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> Yeah, I guess I can still go further, thou with my cheap air cooler. Next time, I will try to use manual vcore + changing clock multiplier thou it won't downvolt.


Goodluck mate







and stay safe.


----------



## rony07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastercommander*
> 
> Sir you are getting very bad temps for a h100 with a over clocked i5 3570k. I get in the mid 70s with a over clock of 4.7ghz and core of 1.38v. You might consider getting more air flow in your case or replacing the thermal compound before you continue over clocking it further. Highest temp for me is 80 with prime. I used to run 4.4 GHz and u would get 60s with prime on 1.26v.


Are you delidded? From my research, my temps with 4.5GHz @ 1.3v are what I've seen as average. Peak of 76C, averaging mid-high 60s.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen

Can you CFX 3 Unlocked 6950's on this board with a 3770k?


----------



## CL3P20

you can run 3x Xfire, as it should enable with only PCI-E 4x for GPU's # 2 & 3.. with the appropriate CPU


----------



## rmsowell

I have a new build Z77-MPower w/ i7-3770K, 32GB 2400MHz DDR3, MSI GTX 660 Ti OC, which I plan on setting up a RAID 1 on two 1TB drives for data. I have a Samsung 840 Pro 256GB which I plan on using for the boot / application drive. This is for my son who is into SIMS seriously. I did purchase a Samsung 840 Pro 128GB, which I was originally going to use for the boot drive, but got a good deal on a 256GB.

Can you setup multiple RAID arrays on the Mpower? I am worried about not having a RAID setup for the boot / application drive. Maybe send the 128GB back a get another 256GM and setup up a second RAID 1 array for the boot / applications if the board will support it.

Other Options? Maybe add a single 1TB drive and make regular backups of the SSD, or setup a separate volume on the RAID 1 data array for backups for the SSD?


----------



## alextheguy

MSI has released their gaming mobos, Z77A G43, G45 and GD65. What do you think about it? Nice heatsinks for me, features and OC capability should be the same as our Mpower.


----------



## Xrash

Hello
I got today this motherboard and installed windows 7 and all drivers, and now in Device Manager I have 2 Unknown device, anyone can tell me what drivers to install to fix that


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xrash*
> 
> Hello
> I got today this motherboard and installed windows 7 and all drivers, and now in Device Manager I have 2 Unknown device, anyone can tell me what drivers to install to fix that


Is that bluetooh and wireless modem driver? Go to msi.com to search for all the necessary drivers.


----------



## CrazyCorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> 
> MSI has released their gaming mobos, Z77A G43, G45 and GD65. What do you think about it? Nice heatsinks for me, features and OC capability should be the same as our Mpower.


Probably a few bits extra. But I like the colo scheme...


----------



## rony07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> 
> MSI has released their gaming mobos, Z77A G43, G45 and GD65. What do you think about it? Nice heatsinks for me, features and OC capability should be the same as our Mpower.


Any reason they're still releasing Z77 boards with Haswell right around the corner?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rony07*
> 
> Any reason they're still releasing Z77 boards with Haswell right around the corner?


To make some money before then.


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rony07*
> 
> Are you delidded? From my research, my temps with 4.5GHz @ 1.3v are what I've seen as average. Peak of 76C, averaging mid-high 60s.


no i didn't delidded my cpu( i didn't even know what it was til a few minutes ago)i was achieving 50 degrees at load and 60 degrees max with the same overclock at 4.4Ghz 1.26 vcore. with a h100 with corsair silent pressure fans and with the h100 on silent as well. i live in TX so its hot down here too


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rony07*
> 
> Any reason they're still releasing Z77 boards with Haswell right around the corner?


For aesthetic look? For those who don't like the color scheme of mpower and still want to have the black-red theme like an asus rog board? Was kidding thou.


----------



## ibleedspeed

well i finally got my mpower and installed everything into the case... it powers on for just a second everything turns on then it shuts off and the clear cmos led turns on... help me please


----------



## ibleedspeed

der..


----------



## ibleedspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibleedspeed*
> 
> well i finally got my mpower and installed everything into the case... it powers on for just a second everything turns on then it shuts off and the clear cmos led turns on... help me please


Nevermind.....














it usually helps if you plug in the cpu power....







as soon as i get this thing going I will submit my app for admission into the cool kids club..

now to get it to boot into windows...


----------



## adi518

It's gonna get a bit OT... you guys seen MSI's new board? Looks like a smaller brother to the Mpower:

http://game.msi.com/product/motherboard/z77-gaming


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Just built my first PC! I had the MPower as my mobo. With windows 8 and an SSD, it was a complete b**** getting into the bios! The splash screen would only last for less than .25 seconds and I couldn't find out. My friend told me it was the delete button, so I had a chance to play around with it. The UEFI isn't as good as the ASrock's one, but its a price worth it to pay for such a premium board!


----------



## CrazyCorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> It's gonna get a bit OT... you guys seen MSI's new board? Looks like a smaller brother to the Mpower:
> 
> http://game.msi.com/product/motherboard/z77-gaming


When are these getting released?!! I want one!


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> Just built my first PC! I had the MPower as my mobo. With windows 8 and an SSD, it was a complete b**** getting into the bios! The splash screen would only last for less than .25 seconds and I couldn't find out. My friend told me it was the delete button, so I had a chance to play around with it. The UEFI isn't as good as the ASrock's one, but its a price worth it to pay for such a premium board!


Dude, if you read the manual you'd know there's a button on the board that when pressed, it will auto-enter the BIOS the next boot. It was made exactly for those reasons.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyCorky*
> 
> When are these getting released?!! I want one!


I'm guessing soon enough.









MSI is finally stepping in the right direction when it comes to proper-gaming boards. I know the "Big Bang" X79 wasn't a great success, but I really think they're starting to learn from mistakes and becoming a much more valued brand now.

Btw, found this on MSI Europe facebook page:



It looks like the Dragon is a series that splits into 3 models.


----------



## ibleedspeed

doesnt the dragon feel kindof well...middle schoolish? i would like to see them get further away from the bling bling and more towards whoopin asus,s pansy ass....


----------



## ibleedspeed

hey guys i just installed this board last night and none of the usb 3.0 ports are working on the rear panel...my case 3.0,s are working so i am assuming this means i have to return the board? or is their something i need to enable in bios?

so i plugged in an external hard drive and its led comes on but nothing else happens. i dont even hear the hard drive spin up.... could this be a windows driver issue?


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibleedspeed*
> 
> hey guys i just installed this board last night and none of the usb 3.0 ports are working on the rear panel...my case 3.0,s are working so i am assuming this means i have to return the board? or is their something i need to enable in bios?
> 
> so i plugged in an external hard drive and its led comes on but nothing else happens. i dont even hear the hard drive spin up.... could this be a windows driver issue?


If you haven't installed the driver you should try that. I didn't install any on mine but I'm running Windows 8, no idea what you're running.


----------



## ibleedspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> If you haven't installed the driver you should try that. I didn't install any on mine but I'm running Windows 8, no idea what you're running.


I installed i think all of the drivers.... i ran the disc first and then downloaded the latest drivers and installed those... still nothing happening when i plug anything into the usb 3.0 ports... im trying to get a solid answer quick because i can return it tonight to frys... thanks.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibleedspeed*
> 
> I installed i think all of the drivers.... i ran the disc first and then downloaded the latest drivers and installed those... still nothing happening when i plug anything into the usb 3.0 ports... im trying to get a solid answer quick because i can return it tonight to frys... thanks.


Hmm.. Nothing works plugged in right? USB 2 or 3, neither work. If that's the case I'd get a new one if you could. I assume the USB devices work on other computers?


----------



## CrazyCorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibleedspeed*
> 
> hey guys i just installed this board last night and none of the usb 3.0 ports are working on the rear panel...my case 3.0,s are working so i am assuming this means i have to return the board? or is their something i need to enable in bios?
> 
> so i plugged in an external hard drive and its led comes on but nothing else happens. i dont even hear the hard drive spin up.... could this be a windows driver issue?


I had the same problem with mine until I updated the BIOS. After updating the bios mine worked perfectly!


----------



## the Hammer

Hello!

I just started to use the Mpower, and I'm happy with it until recently, when it figured out "Hey, lets go into a boot-loop and stop on debug code 72"
This only happens on bios A, B is working fine (except that ugly green light beside the bios chip xD)

Does anyone have any idea what may cause the issue, and furthermore (and most importantly) does anyone have any suggestions about how to fix it?


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the Hammer*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I just started to use the Mpower, and I'm happy with it until recently, when it figured out "Hey, lets go into a boot-loop and stop on debug code 72"
> This only happens on bios A, B is working fine (except that ugly green light beside the bios chip xD)
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what may cause the issue, and furthermore (and most importantly) does anyone have any suggestions about how to fix it?


Isn't '72 code ram issues?
Do a full CMOS/Bios reset ... cord unplugged, battery removed and jumper shorted

Then Load optimum defaults, then see what it does... if no go then maybe bios corruption? it wasn't flashed just before?


----------



## Blatsz32

Hammer, be sure to check that the RAM voltage is set correctly. On my second board i found the boot loop to be my RAM voltage was set to auto and I had set the timing to XMP. I had to manually set voltage to 1.65.
hope tht helps.

Also, to those that posted the link to MSI little USB BIOS utility, ty. It fixed my issues. I now have 2 correctly imaged BIOS.


----------



## 55n55k55

I have important question.
My CPU phase LEDs not blinking at all (LED7 and LED8). I'm worried. Sometimes I got DrMOS alarm red led (not pulse, but blinking all time). It happens, when I manually change CPU voltage or Ratio in UEFI and starts blinking with first CPU stress action.
Why my CPU phase LED7 and LED8 are not blinking?


----------



## Littlejoe

Is this good enough to get me in the club?
Have a 3750 in it. Best I can do on auto is 4.4 @ 79c (IBT). I can manage to get it to 4.5 (stable) on manual voltage of 1.24 @ 82c. I've had it all the way to 1.3v and can't get 4.6 stable, not willing to push it any father. At that voltage, the temps are at 89c. This is with a Corsair H80i running in quite mode. I have another 3750 I de-lidded yesterday. As soon as my tim shows up. I'll give that one a try, but it wasn't as good as the one I'm currently using at over clocking.


----------



## ibleedspeed

so i got the usb ports working with the drivers...for some reason the drivers update page at msi i first went to did not show the 2 usb drivers in the list...i found a link elsewhere that took me to the page showing all the same updates including the 2 usb drivers...all is well now and running very nice..this thing is good!


----------



## sabishiihito

I had to give up on this board. It sets subtimings too tight for memory which is the cause of many of the 55 LED code boot errors.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> It's gonna get a bit OT... you guys seen MSI's new board? Looks like a smaller brother to the Mpower:
> 
> http://game.msi.com/product/motherboard/z77-gaming


I imagine the new boards are just Mpower's with different heat sinks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> Just built my first PC! I had the MPower as my mobo. With windows 8 and an SSD, it was a complete b**** getting into the bios! The splash screen would only last for less than .25 seconds and I couldn't find out. My friend told me it was the delete button, so I had a chance to play around with it. The UEFI isn't as good as the ASrock's one, but its a price worth it to pay for such a premium board!


The Mpower BIOS is rather straight forward and well laid out. The only thing that is inconvenient is the CPU feature set. I'm not sure how you found it confusing or unoptimal
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibleedspeed*
> 
> doesnt the dragon feel kindof well...middle schoolish? i would like to see them get further away from the bling bling and more towards whoopin asus,s pansy ass....


My first rig was in a crappy chinese plastic tin with tacky chrome dragons. The Nikao Dragon Fire. Lol.


----------



## Littlejoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> I had to give up on this board. It sets subtimings too tight for memory which is the cause of many of the 55 LED code boot errors.


I don't play with memory timing at all, but can't you "loosen" it? I probably have no idea what I'm talking about :-(


----------



## 55n55k55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *55n55k55*
> 
> I have important question.
> My CPU phase LEDs not blinking at all (LED7 and LED8). I'm worried. Sometimes I got DrMOS alarm red led (not pulse, but blinking all time). It happens, when I manually change CPU voltage or Ratio in UEFI and starts blinking with first CPU stress action.
> Why my CPU phase LED7 and LED8 are not blinking?


Could you help me, please?


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *55n55k55*
> 
> Could you help me, please?


Is all the cpu phase led staying ON all of the time? Restore to default bios settings did help u eliminate the dr mos alarm thing?


----------



## 55n55k55

Yes, restoring BIOS to default settings helps.
I'm not a noob in OC. This is first time when I have problem with overclocking from many years.
I restored BIOS, checked everything. The CPU phase LEDs staying ON when I turn off the phase control in EUFI. When the option is enabled, LEDs are blinking when CPU got busy. I know how it works.
Problem is, no matter of enabled/disabled cpu phase option, 7th and 8th LED is not working. Not blinking at all.


----------



## 55n55k55

The photo of CPU phase LEDs, the two of them not blinking (in the mieddle):
http://img204.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=915641278_DSC05283_122_448lo.JPG


----------



## TheBenson

Does the Mpower board allow for Crossfire with the top and bottom PCI-E slot or is the bottom only wired for 4x? I know if you populated all three slots it will be 4x, but is it 4x even if you only populate it and the top 16x slot?


----------



## Littlejoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> Does the Mpower board allow for Crossfire with the top and bottom PCI-E slot or is the bottom only wired for 4x? I know if you populated all three slots it will be 4x, but is it 4x even if you only populate it and the top 16x slot?


I believe the 3rd slot will be 4x, but that's only with Ivy. I don't think you can even use it with sandy. Could be wrong though


----------



## TheGoat Eater

I want to give you guys a heads up that you will be seeing a preview soon of " a new MSI Z77 " motherboard ( at least )

-Ryan


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> Does the Mpower board allow for Crossfire with the top and bottom PCI-E slot or is the bottom only wired for 4x? I know if you populated all three slots it will be 4x, but is it 4x even if you only populate it and the top 16x slot?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Littlejoe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> Does the Mpower board allow for Crossfire with the top and bottom PCI-E slot or is the bottom only wired for 4x? I know if you populated all three slots it will be 4x, but is it 4x even if you only populate it and the top 16x slot?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the 3rd slot will be 4x, but that's only with Ivy. I don't think you can even use it with sandy. Could be wrong though
Click to expand...

 More so than just the CPU your using.. the 2nd slot is only hardwired for 8x and the 3rd for 4x .. no matter what the config, you cannot exceed what is hardwired on the board..

slot 1 = 16x

slot 2 = 8x

slot 3 = 4x

... populating slots 1 & 2 cuts bandwidth on slot 1 to 8x.. effectively running slots 1 & 2 @ 8x8x


----------



## TheBenson

Thanks for the answers guys.


----------



## MS X-Treme

Update:

I try this mobo with a i7 2600K.
He also OC very good with this cpu.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2710776

I can go higher, but for me was 5.1Ghz stable.


----------



## ibleedspeed

well I am enjoying the mpower so far...only I have had one issue.... I had used the control center to adjust fans which seems pointless since the fan controller only starts at 40* and my cpu runs cooler then that now at least until summer... but if i try to open speedfan i get either a red screen or a black screen....







its happened twice now... I think its just a conflict with control center and speedfan... I hope..

So I hit the OC genie which put me @ 4.2 GHZ and I gamed a little with that it was very nice... I probably wont need to do any manual overclocking seeing as how the mpower and 680 lightning have crysis 3 maxed out and running flawless...I will try and get some pics of the rig up tonight so i can join.


----------



## Vlad7692

I'm looking into getting a second 7970 GE in about 1 month.
The 7970 GE is a 2.5 slot card. I'm not sure if I can fit both in Crossfire without suffocating my top card.
The temps seem a bit worrying to me.
If anyone is currently running a Crossfire setup on their Mpower board, please, please help me!


----------



## madweazl

I have a pair of 6950s in mine and there isnt a whole lot of room between the cards (pic of my rig in signature). The top card runs about 3c hotter than the lower card.


----------



## Blatsz32

that missing LED seems kind of strange. I don't think I've ever seen anything like that....I'm not really sure what to tell you. The CPU you are using, have you tried it on a different board and stress tested it?


----------



## Tremulant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rony07*
> 
> I thought I'd share my overclocking experience with my below-average 3570k, and see if you guys have any comments or suggestions. I have a couple overclocking profiles, one for turbo 4.4GHz to keep all the power-saving features and another for a locked 4.5GHz, since I can't keep a stable 4.5 turbo without getting WHEA errors in the event viewer. Max vCore for 4.4GHz turbo is 1.224v, with 62.5% CPU Core vDroop Offset Control, Digital Compensation set to High, and CPU Core OCP Expander set to Enhanced. What frustrates me is that it takes another .07v to get 4.5GHz stable at 1.295v set in BIOS, CPU-Z reading 1.28v under load with max temps of 76C with a Corsair H100. Makes me jealous of those who can get to the same speed with 1.17v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot below.


Don't feel too bad, I tried to copy your settings and mine started giving out WHEA errors instantly. I'm currently at 4.2GHz with 1.18v in bios with CPU-Z reading 1.168v under load with the same settings as you but with vDroop at 100%. After testing I can't get 4.3 Ghz stable until 1.26v. Sucks for me, but oh well I don't think there would be a huge difference between 4.2Ghz and 4.4/4.5Ghz.....I was really hoping for atleast 4.5 Ghz







I'm currently on 17.7 Bios. My temps aren't bad with 212 Evo but I don't think 4.3 is worth going from 1.18 -> 1.26 for 100 Mhz.


----------



## madweazl

I dont worry much about what the voltage ends up being. As long as I can keep the temps reasonable, I shoot for the highest I can get. I'm pretty much maxed out on thermals with my current cooler but should be putting everything on water soon. Who knows, maybe I'll delid and work the Evo a little more.


----------



## CrazyCorky

I would love to delid my CPU but I don't trust myself.


----------



## madweazl

Worst case, it's an upgrade


----------



## CrazyCorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Worst case, it's an upgrade


I don't think I could fathom risking my processor and I know the wife would kill me if I tried to upgrade after screwing something like that up.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Worst case, it's an upgrade


Worst case it's a waste of several hundred dollars.


----------



## jlpurvis

I am purchasing one in the next month. Anyone SLI and using a PCI-E x1 sound card? which slot you putting it in?


----------



## Tremulant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlpurvis*
> 
> I am purchasing one in the next month. Anyone SLI and using a PCI-E x1 sound card? which slot you putting it in?


I am about to do this exact same thing. I currently have sound card on very bottom PCI-E 1X slot...figured if my sound card doesn't block the GPU fan I may just leave it there....or try the very top slot.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlpurvis*
> 
> I am purchasing one in the next month. Anyone SLI and using a PCI-E x1 sound card? which slot you putting it in?


I've got one GPU in mine right now with a soundcard in the "top" slot, the one closest to the CPU. My buddy is getting a 7950 tomorrow and we're gonna try Crossfire, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Tremulant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> I've got one GPU in mine right now with a soundcard in the "top" slot, the one closest to the CPU. My buddy is getting a 7950 tomorrow and we're gonna try Crossfire, I'll let you know how it goes.


Thanks! About how much room is there between the PCB and the sound card?


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tremulant*
> 
> Thanks! About how much room is there between the PCB and the sound card?


Not a lot, few MM at best. It's an MSI 7950 TF3 and Xonar STX if that helps. The card pretty much touches the back of my 7970 Lightning when it's installed.


Spoiler: Picture


----------



## Tremulant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Not a lot, few MM at best. It's an MSI 7950 TF3 and Xonar STX if that helps. The card pretty much touches the back of my 7970 Lightning when it's installed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture


Oh wow...yea that is pretty close....I have reference GTX 680 with another reference on the way. I know the the PCB isn't packed with all the stuff that the Lightning has so we'll see how it goes. I'll upload Pics when I get both cards in. I'm also going to put the VGA Air Duct with my Haf X case to help with temps. I got the Scythe Ultra Kaze 120mm with 131 CFM


----------



## Blatsz32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlpurvis*
> 
> I am purchasing one in the next month. Anyone SLI and using a PCI-E x1 sound card? which slot you putting it in?


I am running 2 GTX 670 and a Sound Blaster Recon 3D at the top 1x slot. I think I'll be upgrading to the new SB-Zx soon.


----------



## jaliscojorge

I believe I have a board with a faulty ethernet adapter. Already tried reinstalling drivers and checking for updates but it's been flaky since the beginning. It'll show activities in the properties but no Internet connection. It'll work for a bit then just drop the connection completely but still shows activities as far as packets sending and receiving.


----------



## jlpurvis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tremulant*
> 
> I am about to do this exact same thing. I currently have sound card on very bottom PCI-E 1X slot...figured if my sound card doesn't block the GPU fan I may just leave it there....or try the very top slot.


On the MPower, putting the sound card in the bottom x1 slot will definitely block the GPU fan. The bottom slot won't be a bad idea if liquid cooling, which I plan to do much later with my build in progress.


----------



## doctorsplendid

Firstly Hi to everyone,

This is my problem. I am running a 2600k on the Mpower Z77 and I cannot get it stable past 4.2. I have read post after post, tried so many different settings combinations, voltages, 3 different makes of mem all at stock, 2 different PSU's (just to rule out bad rails) etc and no joy. Anything past 4.2 and Prime / Intel Burn test crash out immediately. I can use the Mobo OC button, cpu at 4.2 and voltage at 1.352 (fluctuating to 1.344 as I type this according to CPUID). Now If I attempt to overclock the cpu myself to 4.2 I can but with no less voltage than 1.35. Anything less and it's a no go. At 4.4 my rig blue screens immediately without a minimum voltage of 1.42 but then bombs out as soon as I start prime or Intel Burn Test. I have given into the fact my 2600k is just not an Overclocker. I have tried up to 1.44 but to go even higher when I see others at 1.35 can;t be a viable option can it?

I would be happy to receive any advice on this as my next step is to replace the chip with a 3570k.

Seasonic X-Series 850W
GTX Titan
Crucial Ballistic Tactical 8GB [email protected] 8 8 24 2
OCZ Vertex 4 SSD 120GB
Windows 8 Pro
Prolimatech Megahalem CPU Cooler
MSI Z77 Mpower Bios 17.7

All drivers are installed and up to date.

Fresh WIN 8 installation today.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctorsplendid*
> 
> Firstly Hi to everyone,
> 
> This is my problem. I am running a 2600k on the Mpower Z77 and I cannot get it stable past 4.2. I have read post after post, tried so many different settings combinations, voltages, 3 different makes of mem all at stock, 2 different PSU's (just to rule out bad rails) etc and no joy. Anything past 4.2 and Prime / Intel Burn test crash out immediately. I can use the Mobo OC button, cpu at 4.2 and voltage at 1.352 (fluctuating to 1.344 as I type this according to CPUID). Now If I attempt to overclock the cpu myself to 4.2 I can but with no less voltage than 1.35. Anything less and it's a no go. At 4.4 my rig blue screens immediately without a minimum voltage of 1.42 but then bombs out as soon as I start prime or Intel Burn Test. I have given into the fact my 2600k is just not an Overclocker. I have tried up to 1.44 but to go even higher when I see others at 1.35 can;t be a viable option can it?
> 
> I would be happy to receive any advice on this as my next step is to replace the chip with a 3570k.
> 
> Seasonic X-Series 850W
> GTX Titan
> Crucial Ballistic Tactical 8GB [email protected] 8 8 24 2
> OCZ Vertex 4 SSD 120GB
> Windows 8 Pro
> Prolimatech Megahalem CPU Cooler
> MSI Z77 Mpower Bios 17.7
> 
> All drivers are installed and up to date.
> 
> Fresh WIN 8 installation today.
> 
> Thanks in advance


there is nothing you can do if you got a "bad" chip. either get a new one or 3570k but at the end it all comes down to luck.


----------



## doctorsplendid

It does seem that way. I am by no means an expert at this but I have had 2 enthusiast friends also take a look and it isn't an over ambitious overclock and they both own rigs with similar specs, overclocked and they are left scratching their heads with this. In a way 4.2 is still a good clock compared to the stock speeds but when you know so many with reach 4.6, some even higher it's frustrating to say the least


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctorsplendid*
> 
> Firstly Hi to everyone,
> 
> This is my problem. I am running a 2600k on the Mpower Z77 and I cannot get it stable past 4.2. I have read post after post, tried so many different settings combinations, voltages, 3 different makes of mem all at stock, 2 different PSU's (just to rule out bad rails) etc and no joy. Anything past 4.2 and Prime / Intel Burn test crash out immediately. I can use the Mobo OC button, cpu at 4.2 and voltage at 1.352 (fluctuating to 1.344 as I type this according to CPUID). Now If I attempt to overclock the cpu myself to 4.2 I can but with no less voltage than 1.35. Anything less and it's a no go. At 4.4 my rig blue screens immediately without a minimum voltage of 1.42 but then bombs out as soon as I start prime or Intel Burn Test. I have given into the fact my 2600k is just not an Overclocker. I have tried up to 1.44 but to go even higher when I see others at 1.35 can;t be a viable option can it?
> 
> I would be happy to receive any advice on this as my next step is to replace the chip with a 3570k.
> 
> Seasonic X-Series 850W
> GTX Titan
> Crucial Ballistic Tactical 8GB [email protected] 8 8 24 2
> OCZ Vertex 4 SSD 120GB
> Windows 8 Pro
> Prolimatech Megahalem CPU Cooler
> MSI Z77 Mpower Bios 17.7
> 
> All drivers are installed and up to date.
> 
> Fresh WIN 8 installation today.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Try these settings?
CPU Core OCP Expander set to Enhanced
Vdroop 100%
Long Duration Power Limit (W) : 200
Long Duration Maintained (S) : 2
Short Duration Power Limit (W) : 250
Primary Plane Current Limit (A) : 1024
Secondary Plane Current Limit (A) : 32
Primary Plane Turbo Power Limit (W) : 0
Secondary Plane Turbo Power Limit (W) : 0


----------



## Takla

edit: nvm


----------



## doctorsplendid

@alextheguy do you suggest try 1.35 for a 4.5 to start with? On my way home from work but will try your settings as soon as I get home. Will be interesting to see if it makes a difference as I'm ready to say good bye to my 2600k with its current performance







)


----------



## Littlejoe

Motherboard code 9C????


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Littlejoe*
> 
> Motherboard code 9C????


 I get 9C from moving bclk with chipset voltage too low.. try moving chipset voltage to 1.066v and see if that corrects the POST issue.


----------



## oats2012

Ok guys I need some help badly!!!

I finally got the nerve up to overclock on this board and I really don't think i've done it correctly.

here's the situation:

trying to run between a 4.0 and 4.2 ghz clock. I want to stay at or barely above stock voltage ( maybe even under volt if I can). My cooling is the NH-d14 (hence I don't want to go much higher for a 24/7 overclock

ISSUES:

I followed nagles and a few others setting advice on here and got the rig up to 4.2 but its got weird issues I want yall to help me with/ know what to do because I'm new to it and don't understand what i'm doing wrong

1. The ram voltage displays as 1.648 ?? in bios (or something like that) my ram is only 1.5 volt. So is this safe?

2. My clock speeds once booted as seen through task manager fluctuates from 4+ down to maybe below 3 ghz when at idle, and when running prime95 ive never seen it show higher than 4.13 ghz (when set to 4.2 in bios)

3. the voltage fluctuates wildly.....from like .992 to 1.260 V. How do I stop this? I want to set my voltage permanent. does this board not allow this?

-ive tried vdroop on 100% and it did nothing to stop it

-I want to set the volts in the bios but it wont let me (excpet within the oc genie menu) problem is how do you apply the oc genie settings? you can do it in os, but thats bad. Do i set my oc genie settings and then open the case up while on and hit 0c genie button? or boot off and hit the button? I just really don't get how these settings are applied even though i set them

So please take a look at the pics below of my settings and let me know what im doing wrong because i relaly dont get what things are being applied when i leave bios or how to fix my issues. I've read almost every post in this thread but still obviously don't understand.










Summary:

I don't feel safe running the ram at high volts, or cpu voltage fluctuating so much, and i want the cpu to be at 4.2 constant and not throttle. just trying to set a decent oc for 24/7 with air cooling i have and not run my chip into the ground. Please help if you have any firm insight on what i need to do, I promise i will be very appreciative with the rep button! and I apologize for sounding like such a noob but the settings on this board confuse me as compared to what ive read about other brands bios


----------



## Littlejoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> I get 9C from moving bclk with chipset voltage too low.. try moving chipset voltage to 1.066v and see if that corrects the POST issue.


Thanks for the reply. I had just put my chip in after delidding. It doesn't like one of my usb components.


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Hi everyone. I have a quick question to ask.

I have an Intel 520 180gb SSD plugged into the SATA III port with a 6 GB/S capable SATA III wire. My read speeds are okay, however my write speeds are about 50-60% of normal (for the 512k, 4k, and 4k QD32). I was wondering if there was any driver update or fix for this Mobo that will help. I also have the latest firmware on the SSD.


----------



## Tremulant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> Ok guys I need some help badly!!!
> 
> I finally got the nerve up to overclock on this board and I really don't think i've done it correctly.
> 
> here's the situation:
> 
> trying to run between a 4.0 and 4.2 ghz clock. I want to stay at or barely above stock voltage ( maybe even under volt if I can). My cooling is the NH-d14 (hence I don't want to go much higher for a 24/7 overclock
> 
> ISSUES:
> 
> I followed nagles and a few others setting advice on here and got the rig up to 4.2 but its got weird issues I want yall to help me with/ know what to do because I'm new to it and don't understand what i'm doing wrong
> 
> 1. The ram voltage displays as 1.648 ?? in bios (or something like that) my ram is only 1.5 volt. So is this safe?
> 
> 2. My clock speeds once booted as seen through task manager fluctuates from 4+ down to maybe below 3 ghz when at idle, and when running prime95 ive never seen it show higher than 4.13 ghz (when set to 4.2 in bios)
> 
> 3. the voltage fluctuates wildly.....from like .992 to 1.260 V. How do I stop this? I want to set my voltage permanent. does this board not allow this?
> 
> -ive tried vdroop on 100% and it did nothing to stop it
> 
> -I want to set the volts in the bios but it wont let me (excpet within the oc genie menu) problem is how do you apply the oc genie settings? you can do it in os, but thats bad. Do i set my oc genie settings and then open the case up while on and hit 0c genie button? or boot off and hit the button? I just really don't get how these settings are applied even though i set them
> 
> So please take a look at the pics below of my settings and let me know what im doing wrong because i relaly dont get what things are being applied when i leave bios or how to fix my issues. I've read almost every post in this thread but still obviously don't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summary:
> 
> I don't feel safe running the ram at high volts, or cpu voltage fluctuating so much, and i want the cpu to be at 4.2 constant and not throttle. just trying to set a decent oc for 24/7 with air cooling i have and not run my chip into the ground. Please help if you have any firm insight on what i need to do, I promise i will be very appreciative with the rep button! and I apologize for sounding like such a noob but the settings on this board confuse me as compared to what ive read about other brands bios


I can try and help as much as possible but we can tackle a few things at a time. Your ram change the setting to "XMP PROFILE" so that it never changes (thats what I did). Also 1.64v isn't too bad but it is higher than stock you would just need to watch and see if you get any errors from PRIME95 or other testing software. As far as the CPU CORE VOLTAGE in the OC SETTINGS tab in bios you need to adjust it from "AUTO" to what ever you want it too. As long as its on AUTO it will fluctuate. The way you do this is either by pressing + on your keyboard or actually typing in the numbers for example 1.2 or hitting + multiple times till you get to your desired voltage setting. As far as the CPU clock fluctuating from 4GHZ to 3GHZ....the only thing i can think of is if you changed the "PACKAGE C STATE LIMITS". My best advice is to go into bios and set EVERYTHING to default. Then adjust the core clock on the OC Settings (where it says "ADJUST CPU RATIO on the top) then the CPU CORE VOLTAGE. change dram to "XMP PROFILE" turn OFF INTEL C STATE and C1E SUPPORT. You can leave VDROOP on AUTO but I currently have it at 100%.

Best thing to do from here on out is find out how much volts your need to run 4.2Ghz. I started at 1.2 in bios...then worked my way down and im currently at 1.18v in bios stable. If anyone else would like to add anything or correct me by all means do so! Hope I helped, and Good LUCK!


----------



## Tremulant

OOPS I mean i was at 1.2 and went to 1.18!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DO NOT DO 1.8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oats2012

thank you for telling me how to change the auto!!! lol

Ok so i went and change the volts to 1.12 V with 100% offset on. And also the multiplier to 42. Ran prime for a little bit and now i am seeing something really wierd



the idle temps don't drop anything below what stock was for me ( like 37 - 40 C) and in idle the cpu frequency shown in task manager is from 4.2 - 4.5 (fluctuating) and then when prime is running my temps jump to mid 60's C but the frequency in prime as you can see in the picture shows it as 5GHZ!!??? as seen above

is the windows 8 task manager just completely off its rocker or what lol? bc cpu-z and core temp are showing it as 4.2. So i don't know which to believe? also if the volts are at 1.12 with 100% offset is idle at 1.104 and load at 1.096-1.104 (fluctuating) seem good or correct? (seems way better than the fluctuations yesterday but still being such a low overclock I'd think that it would hold almost steady at the setting i give it.

Any further help appreciated!!!


----------



## Icydead

Hi guys,

Im trying to overclock 3570k on z77 mpower, and I have a little problem. When I set 4.8GHZ and 1.28V, it lasts for 2-3 hours in prime. So lets add some more voltage to get it more stable right ? So just for fun a put in 1.35V and it throws BSOD after few seconds in prime. So I put 1.4V and it throws bsod immediately I click on "ok" to begin the blend test. Whats up with that ?


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icydead*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Im trying to overclock 3570k on z77 mpower, and I have a little problem. When I set 4.8GHZ and 1.28V, it lasts for 2-3 hours in prime. So lets add some more voltage to get it more stable right ? So just for fun a put in 1.35V and it throws BSOD after few seconds in prime. So I put 1.4V and it throws bsod immediately I click on "ok" to begin the blend test. Whats up with that ?


1.28 up to 1.35 is a pretty hefty jump from what ive read (someone correct me if im wrong) you can tell that im a noob from my last few posts as im trying to currently tune in a 4.2 overclock. But i think you might be blue screen so quick because too many volts?

why do you want to up the volts = much more heat that quickly instead of like say bumping to 1.3 or 1.29? going that high i assume you have the offset at 100% to keep it as close to your input as possible?


----------



## Icydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> 1.28 up to 1.35 is a pretty hefty jump from what ive read (someone correct me if im wrong) you can tell that im a noob from my last few posts as im trying to currently tune in a 4.2 overclock. But i think you might be blue screen so quick because too many volts?
> 
> why do you want to up the volts = much more heat that quickly instead of like say bumping to 1.3 or 1.29? going that high i assume you have the offset at 100% to keep it as close to your input as possible?


I dont want to up the volts that much and of course I will up the voltage to 1.29 or 1.3, but Ive discovered this by chance when I was trying if it will boot 5GHZ with 1.4, as some people have 1.4-1.5xV for 5GHZ and they are fine, in sense of not bsoding so I just dont know why I have bsod when I set 1.4, it should be fine. This behavior is like the more voltage I add, the sooner it throws bsod, and 1.4V is not so huge. Could I really have bsod because too many volts ?

PS: 1.28V means 2 hours 45 minutes in prime. 1.3V means 2 hours and 5-10 minutes in prime. Thats pretty weird, it seems that for 4.8GHZ, more voltage doesnt actually help with stability, it makes it less stable


----------



## Tremulant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> thank you for telling me how to change the auto!!! lol
> 
> Ok so i went and change the volts to 1.12 V with 100% offset on. And also the multiplier to 42. Ran prime for a little bit and now i am seeing something really wierd
> 
> 
> 
> the idle temps don't drop anything below what stock was for me ( like 37 - 40 C) and in idle the cpu frequency shown in task manager is from 4.2 - 4.5 (fluctuating) and then when prime is running my temps jump to mid 60's C but the frequency in prime as you can see in the picture shows it as 5GHZ!!??? as seen above
> 
> is the windows 8 task manager just completely off its rocker or what lol? bc cpu-z and core temp are showing it as 4.2. So i don't know which to believe? also if the volts are at 1.12 with 100% offset is idle at 1.104 and load at 1.096-1.104 (fluctuating) seem good or correct? (seems way better than the fluctuations yesterday but still being such a low overclock I'd think that it would hold almost steady at the setting i give it.
> 
> Any further help appreciated!!!


You're very welcome! Well your idle temps aren't going to go very low because you're on a fixed voltage. I idle at about 34-36 with the 212 EVO at 1.18v when I had voltage on auto it would dip down to .9ish and i would idle at 29-30. It seems like Ivy Bridge CPUs are VERY VERY VERY sensitive to voltage. (I came from an AMD CPU so this is all fairly new to me as well). As far as Windows...i use Windows 7...I wouldn't trust what windows says about temps. I use a program called "REAL TEMP" very low profile I think i got it on GURU3D or something. CPU-Z is the same for me. I have fixed 1.18v in bios and in CPU-Z it shows 1.168v-1.176v then under load it stables out but below 1.18. (that I believe is known as the "VDROOP") I've never gotten it to do EXACTLY what I have in bios. About the CPU clock I usually go by what it says in CPU-Z mine is currently at 4222 (but also fluctuates slightly 4221.77-4222.21) The fact that you can run 4.2GHZ at 1.12 i think is pretty good. I hope mine goes pretty low as well but I have more testing to do. Hope this clears some stuff up.


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icydead*
> 
> I dont want to up the volts that much and of course I will up the voltage to 1.29 or 1.3, but Ive discovered this by chance when I was trying if it will boot 5GHZ with 1.4, as some people have 1.4-1.5xV for 5GHZ and they are fine, in sense of not bsoding so I just dont know why I have bsod when I set 1.4, it should be fine. This behavior is like the more voltage I add, the sooner it throws bsod, and 1.4V is not so huge. Could I really have bsod because too many volts ?
> 
> PS: 1.28V means 2 hours 45 minutes in prime. 1.3V means 2 hours and 5-10 minutes in prime. Thats pretty weird, it seems that for 4.8GHZ, more voltage doesnt actually help with stability, it makes it less stable


well it might be a "silicon lottery" type thing where you just can't push past 4.8 or get it stable there....but i really can't speculate on that although i think 4.6 is almost a sure thing which you've obviously already tried and secured. i think bsod is a possibility for anything thats outside operational spec ( overclocking specs are different for each chip so its conceivable that 1.4 v may just be too much for that chip to work at all hence blue screen)

have you tried lower volts than 1.28? ( im sure you have) but it might be an issue of backing it off just ever so slightly to like 1.278-1.275 and that be enough to keep the chip running but not hit that over the top threshold and give bsod

one thing i've read places is set you ram pretty low for overclocking initially. like if you have 1866 ram run it at 1600 and get your 4.8 cpu stable 100% then up your ram to its rated speeds and check again/ tweak it into all being stable. the 4.8 with volts you have may be stable but ram might be adding a instability for now that your not gonna catch


----------



## WorldExclusive

I'm have an issue with one of the BIOS. I'm using the second BIOS for now but I still can't access the first BIOS.

This happened when I chaged the iGPU to PEG. Now the BIOS hangs at "62" with no video.
I tried CMOS and removing the CMOS battery, BIOS still doesn't reset back to default settings.

Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tremulant*
> 
> You're very welcome! Well your idle temps aren't going to go very low because you're on a fixed voltage. I idle at about 34-36 with the 212 EVO at 1.18v when I had voltage on auto it would dip down to .9ish and i would idle at 29-30. It seems like Ivy Bridge CPUs are VERY VERY VERY sensitive to voltage. (I came from an AMD CPU so this is all fairly new to me as well). As far as Windows...i use Windows 7...I wouldn't trust what windows says about temps. I use a program called "REAL TEMP" very low profile I think i got it on GURU3D or something. CPU-Z is the same for me. I have fixed 1.18v in bios and in CPU-Z it shows 1.168v-1.176v then under load it stables out but below 1.18. (that I believe is known as the "VDROOP") I've never gotten it to do EXACTLY what I have in bios. About the CPU clock I usually go by what it says in CPU-Z mine is currently at 4222 (but also fluctuates slightly 4221.77-4222.21) The fact that you can run 4.2GHZ at 1.12 i think is pretty good. I hope mine goes pretty low as well but I have more testing to do. Hope this clears some stuff up.


yeah i guess i didnt think about the ambient is gonna keep a chip still running a bit high so my idle is close to stock and the max is around 70 C so im pretty happy being on air for now







(nh d-14 doing work haha) I have an EVO that ill likely put onto a htpc/second pc build i wanna do in a few months, its a BA cooler from what i've heard and read

yes that clears up my worries about the fluctuations of the volts and such! how does you cpu go to 4222 though? mine fluxes from 4199.88-4200.13 lol. are you running 4.2 ghz as well or are you running 1.18 v at 4.6 ghz?

yeah i was having issues with my windows 7 CD and didn't want to rebuy an aging operating system (totally valid and great OS , i just thought i might as well try Win 8 since its newer) I like it a lot after installing some apps to add a few features back to it, but yeah i wish for my own stability sake i was overclocking in win 7 because thats what almost anyone here is running and has the most knowledge or expereince with so little quirks like my task manager showing 5 GHZ is some new issue lol

But ill download real temp as well and see what it tells me. I trust the cpu-z and core temp ghz readings and it just hit the one hour of prime stable mark (thanks to you haha) so I think its going well, i may have a few more questions about the settings but im pretty satisfied now that its working haha. 1.12 is technically undervolting this chip isn't it since the stock or factory set i thought i read was 1.18 v ?

I'm excited to water cool this bad boy once i graduate! copper pipes!

so for now the idle:

40 C with 1.104 V

load : 71 C with 1.096 V

with 100% offset on. but i dunno if my C-state stuff is on or not should it be?

proof


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> I'm have an issue with one of the BIOS. I'm using the second BIOS for now but I still can't access the first BIOS.
> 
> This happened when I chaged the iGPU to PEG. Now the BIOS hangs at "62" with no video.
> I tried CMOS and removing the CMOS battery, BIOS still doesn't reset back to default settings.
> 
> Any ideas? Thanks.


What type of keyboard are you using? USB or PS2?

**Also - with certain BIOS on this board, you can "force hang b2/62" on POST by pushing Delete before the 9c code on startup.


----------



## Icydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> well it might be a "silicon lottery" type thing where you just can't push past 4.8 or get it stable there....but i really can't speculate on that although i think 4.6 is almost a sure thing which you've obviously already tried and secured. i think bsod is a possibility for anything thats outside operational spec ( overclocking specs are different for each chip so its conceivable that 1.4 v may just be too much for that chip to work at all hence blue screen)
> 
> have you tried lower volts than 1.28? ( im sure you have) but it might be an issue of backing it off just ever so slightly to like 1.278-1.275 and that be enough to keep the chip running but not hit that over the top threshold and give bsod
> 
> one thing i've read places is set you ram pretty low for overclocking initially. like if you have 1866 ram run it at 1600 and get your 4.8 cpu stable 100% then up your ram to its rated speeds and check again/ tweak it into all being stable. the 4.8 with volts you have may be stable but ram might be adding a instability for now that your not gonna catch


Ive done some quick tests.
1st test - I have a stable 24/7 overclock [email protected] So just for the sake of this test I put 1.4V -> Immediate BSOD in prime95 blend. So its not the problem with 4.8GHZ frequency.
2nd test - my memory has a xmp profile - [email protected] and default profile - [email protected] If I leave it at default, it wont even boot at [email protected] But if I set it to 1.65V so its [email protected] it boots again but gives immediate bsod in test again. This is tricky.


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icydead*
> 
> Ive done some quick tests.
> 1st test - I have a stable 24/7 overclock [email protected] So just for the sake of this test I put 1.4V -> Immediate BSOD in prime95 blend. So its not the problem with 4.8GHZ frequency.
> 2nd test - my memory has a xmp profile - [email protected] and default profile - [email protected] If I leave it at default, it wont even boot at [email protected] But if I set it to 1.65V so its [email protected] it boots again but gives immediate bsod in test again. This is tricky.


that is strange. so your saying memory one its lower settings is worse than with it ramped up? can you boot into 4.7 with 1.4V ? because my logic is if 4.7 will run with 1.4V then voltage isnt the issue, but if not then volts is problem and 4.8 should be doable with correct volts (but the window for the correct one may be tiny tiny and you'll have to find it painfully slowly trying many combos)


----------



## Tremulant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> yeah i guess i didnt think about the ambient is gonna keep a chip still running a bit high so my idle is close to stock and the max is around 70 C so im pretty happy being on air for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (nh d-14 doing work haha) I have an EVO that ill likely put onto a htpc/second pc build i wanna do in a few months, its a BA cooler from what i've heard and read
> 
> yes that clears up my worries about the fluctuations of the volts and such! how does you cpu go to 4222 though? mine fluxes from 4199.88-4200.13 lol. are you running 4.2 ghz as well or are you running 1.18 v at 4.6 ghz?
> 
> yeah i was having issues with my windows 7 CD and didn't want to rebuy an aging operating system (totally valid and great OS , i just thought i might as well try Win 8 since its newer) I like it a lot after installing some apps to add a few features back to it, but yeah i wish for my own stability sake i was overclocking in win 7 because thats what almost anyone here is running and has the most knowledge or expereince with so little quirks like my task manager showing 5 GHZ is some new issue lol
> 
> But ill download real temp as well and see what it tells me. I trust the cpu-z and core temp ghz readings and it just hit the one hour of prime stable mark (thanks to you haha) so I think its going well, i may have a few more questions about the settings but im pretty satisfied now that its working haha. 1.12 is technically undervolting this chip isn't it since the stock or factory set i thought i read was 1.18 v ?
> 
> I'm excited to water cool this bad boy once i graduate! copper pipes!
> 
> so for now the idle:
> 
> 40 C with 1.104 V
> 
> load : 71 C with 1.096 V
> 
> with 100% offset on. but i dunno if my C-state stuff is on or not should it be?
> 
> proof


Haha I CAN ONLY WISH I was doing 4.6ghz at 1.18. I have a 3570k and I lost the "Silicon Lottery". I'm currently at 4.2Ghz at 1.18v. In order for me to get 4.3ghz stable I need 1.26v sucks for me. I'm not sure what the stock voltage is for the 3770K but your results are pretty awesome. Mine goes above 4.2ghz because I believe the BLK is not exactly 100 its 100.52 I never went back and changed it to make it exactly 100. As far as the Windows 7 disk...you can always download one and just use your cd key. I put my Windows setup on a usb stick with the windows 7 usb tool...installs in like 5 minutes. its incredible. I don't use windows 8 because im a big Steam guy, and last i heard it didnt work with it? Not sure how it is now but W7 is a solid OS. I always check this forum so I can help if you ever have questions. I'm new to the forum but i've always checked it and read up on the mobo ever since I got it. I came from an AMD 955BE and Crosshair IV Formula. I don't think i'll be going back to AMD any time soon. I lost faith in Asus when they didn't officially support BD or PD when they said they would. I'm glad I was able to help. Probably go through and see if i can help some of the other people having trouble. Oh also the C state stuff gets disabled when you change CPU CORE VOLTAGE from auto









Take care!


----------



## Icydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> that is strange. so your saying memory one its lower settings is worse than with it ramped up? can you boot into 4.7 with 1.4V ? because my logic is if 4.7 will run with 1.4V then voltage isnt the issue, but if not then volts is problem and 4.8 should be doable with correct volts (but the window for the correct one may be tiny tiny and you'll have to find it painfully slowly trying many combos)


Lets set 4.8GHZ aside for a while and focus on this -

[email protected] - 24/7 stable.
[email protected] -> boot into os, but throws immediate bsod in prime.

In both cases the memory is set to xmp profile, which is [email protected] Once I set memory to its default profile which is [email protected], it doesnt even boot at [email protected] anymore. But If I just change memory voltage to 1.65V but leave it at 1333MHZ, it boots into os again but throws immediate bsod in prime. Im currently still at this stage because I kinda dont know what to do anymore. Maybe soe playing with ppl voltages and such, but in that Im kinda noob.


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icydead*
> 
> Lets set 4.8GHZ aside for a while and focus on this -
> 
> [email protected] - 24/7 stable.
> [email protected] -> boot into os, but throws immediate bsod in prime.
> 
> In both cases the memory is set to xmp profile, which is [email protected] Once I set memory to its default profile which is [email protected], it doesnt even boot at [email protected] anymore. But If I just change memory voltage to 1.65V but leave it at 1333MHZ, it boots into os again but throws immediate bsod in prime. Im currently still at this stage because I kinda dont know what to do anymore. Maybe soe playing with ppl voltages and such, but in that Im kinda noob.


im just trying to understand why your trying to feed it 1.4 v when its stable at 1.25?

from what you just said with the cpu failing at 1.4 v and the memory not working at 1.65 v to me thats iron clad proof that too many volts can cause instability. does it boot 4.7 @ 1.25 v with 1333 mem at 1.5 v ? like why are you trying to boot 4.7 @ 1.4 and then say the mem isnt working at 1.5v?

im thinking 1.4 is just too much for your chip period, and the memory wont play nice with higher volts unless its speeds match the need. thats why at 1333 its not working at higher voltage memory setting bc it doesnt need it

I guess please explain why for a given setting if you've found it to be stable why your trying to just push more volts? am i missing something?


----------



## FlyingSolo

On the mpower board where there are yellow strips on the metal heat sinks if i cut some black tape and put it on there will this cause any probelms


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> On the mpower board where there are yellow strips on the metal heat sinks if i cut some black tape and put it on there will this cause any probelms


although its not maybe my first choice (being cautious). BUT if you use electrical tape and put it strictly over the yellow only (dont droop it off on to or touch board pcb. It should be fine. I see no issue really in doing that since the tape is non conductive, and those are just heatsinks. So it should be fine, but some may not recommend it just for the sake of caution


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> although its not maybe my first choice (being cautious). BUT if you use electrical tape and put it strictly over the yellow only (dont droop it off on to or touch board pcb. It should be fine. I see no issue really in doing that since the tape is non conductive, and those are just heatsinks. So it should be fine, but some may not recommend it just for the sake of caution


Thanks for your reply. So this will do the job right

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/High-Quality-Electrical-PVC-Insulation-Insulating-Tape-19mm-X-20m-/110944955333?pt=UK_DIY_Material_Electrical_Fittings_MJ&var=&hash=item19d4d5abc5

or is it just better taking of the metal heat sinks. But if i do this will it cause any problems. I have never done these kinds of things before tho. So this will be my first time doing any of this stuff


----------



## rationalthinking

Has anyone got around not using the EK TRUE backplate while installing their CPU block?


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Thanks for your reply. So this will do the job right
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/High-Quality-Electrical-PVC-Insulation-Insulating-Tape-19mm-X-20m-/110944955333?pt=UK_DIY_Material_Electrical_Fittings_MJ&var=&hash=item19d4d5abc5
> 
> or is it just better taking of the metal heat sinks. But if i do this will it cause any problems. I have never done these kinds of things before tho. So this will be my first time doing any of this stuff


should work fine. why ebay though? if your in the uk just hop into one of the local small hardware shops and grab some 3m electrical tape, or if the sell it there duck brand is just as good. for somethin like this i would probably go with a good name brand just to make sure no corners were cut. ( who knows if the off brand may be slightly more conductive or have terrible adhesive should you ever need to remove it)


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> should work fine. why ebay though? if your in the uk just hop into one of the local small hardware shops and grab some 3m electrical tape, or if the sell it there duck brand is just as good. for somethin like this i would probably go with a good name brand just to make sure no corners were cut. ( who knows if the off brand may be slightly more conductive or have terrible adhesive should you ever need to remove it)


Thanks i'll just do that


----------



## Littlejoe

Well I guess I've hit the top of my chip at 4.7 @ 1.375v. I've been all the way to 1.5 and can't get 4.8 stable. I am using the "turbo" method. Leaving the multiplier on auto and manually changing the voltage. I was hoping to get to 5.0. Just so I could get in the 5.0 club but, oh well. For my 24/7 I leave the cpu and voltage on auto and get to 4.4 stable @ 1.216v stable. Willing to listen to any suggestions on getting to 5.0.


----------



## oats2012

Well its official I think I've found my overclock settings







14 hours of prime and 100% stable

never broke 75 C and it primarily stayed at 65-71 C, idle at 39 C

Final overclock for 24/7 use is 4.2 GHZ at 1.12 Volts! pretty happy with my chip and this board







hopefully in the future I'll get a chance to de-lid and water cool and get it at a stable 4.4 GHZ but for the life of the chip id be happy with 4.2







thanks to everyone on this thread for previous helpful posts and direct help with the questions I asked.

I'll posts pics of my bios settings later on ut heres the validating pics of the prime95 run (wish I could use occt as well but crashes win 8 apparently and i dont wanna try that lol)


----------



## ibleedspeed

wait cant you just hit the oc genie button to get 4.2 ghz? why go through all that trouble? i hit oc genie and i get 4.2 without a problem..


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibleedspeed*
> 
> wait cant you just hit the oc genie button to get 4.2 ghz? why go through all that trouble? i hit oc genie and i get 4.2 without a problem..


i didn't want the voltage fluctuations it gives that way or excess heat (doing mine the auto way resulted in 80+ temps almost immediately as it was feeding it just under 1.3 volts at times)

so now i get much better temps, much lower volts and I actually learned something about overclocking......so im better for it all the way around. I bought the board for it being able to handle overclocking and its burn in test letting me know i would not have to RMA probably. The oc genie was a bonus feature that i don't care much about. I wanted to do it the manual way and see where i could get to for a moderate daily driver overclock









if auto works for people and are happy with temps then more power to them and its perfectly valid, i just wanted to do it more traditionally and get better temps out of mine since i live in Texas where i need to keep them as low as possible for year round use


----------



## ibleedspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> i didn't want the voltage fluctuations it gives that way or excess heat (doing mine the auto way resulted in 80+ temps almost immediately as it was feeding it just under 1.3 volts at times)
> 
> so now i get much better temps, much lower volts and I actually learned something about overclocking......so im better for it all the way around. I bought the board for it being able to handle overclocking and its burn in test letting me know i would not have to RMA probably. The oc genie was a bonus feature that i don't care much about. I wanted to do it the manual way and see where i could get to for a moderate daily driver overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if auto works for people and are happy with temps then more power to them and its perfectly valid, i just wanted to do it more traditionally and get better temps out of mine since i live in Texas where i need to keep them as low as possible for year round use


Ahh I see.. well live in houston And thus far Im hitting about 43* at load with ocgenie..but its not summer yet. of course even the genie is pretty pointless since it maxes everything i throw at it @ stock speeds... when they start making games I cant max then I will worry about overclocking it


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibleedspeed*
> 
> Ahh I see.. well live in houston And thus far Im hitting about 43* at load with ocgenie..but its not summer yet. of course even the genie is pretty pointless since it maxes everything i throw at it @ stock speeds... when they start making games I cant max then I will worry about overclocking it


i didn't even see you were in Houston haha! but dang how are you only at 43 C ? ambients or watercooling keeping it super low? I mean thats freaking awesome! my ambient is like 76 F or 25 C in my house and even at stock it never dips below 37 C.....whats your idle temps lol?


----------



## ibleedspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> i didn't even see you were in Houston haha! but dang how are you only at 43 C ? ambients or watercooling keeping it super low? I mean thats freaking awesome! my ambient is like 76 F or 25 C in my house and even at stock it never dips below 37 C.....whats your idle temps lol?


Somewhere around here...
Im just running A hyper 212+ and 8X 140mm NZXT fans in my Switch 810. are these not normal temps?


----------



## ibleedspeed

Count me in too guys..


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibleedspeed*
> 
> Somewhere around here..
> Im just running A hyper 212+ and 8X 140mm NZXT fans in my Switch 810. are these not normal temps?


your temps are fine for idle and pretty much in line with mine (at idle). I'm saying are those your temps at full load 100% using prime95 or something else? (thats what i thought you meant a few posts back.

rig looks good btw


----------



## adi518

Damn... I didn't about this...

You can actually detach the BT and Wifi modules to reduce system load or extra unnecessary components when not needed. First time I ever see this and I have this board for almost 2 months now. You guys knew about it?


















Picture by TechOfTomorrow.


----------



## CL3P20

for the guys pushing OC and failing to get CPU stable - make sure your not getting memory related BSOD or errors.. as IMC latency drops ~1ns for each CPU multi you increase

**That means - Your RAM latency will be dropping as you increase CPU multi ... so make sure your VTT and SA voltages are going up a bit with CPU OC


----------



## Littlejoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> for the guys pushing OC and failing to get CPU stable - make sure your not getting memory related BSOD or errors.. as IMC latency drops ~1ns for each CPU multi you increase
> 
> **That means - Your RAM latency will be dropping as you increase CPU multi ... so make sure your VTT and SA voltages are going up a bit with CPU OC


Thanks for that info, but I'm pretty much a noob at this. I can't seem to find the VTT voltage on this board and SA (system agent?) is on auto. I have no idea where I should start with the SA voltage.
Also, I don't get many BSOD, I usually stop after I get a whea error. I also have no idea what the BSOD codes mean or how to read them.

See, noob!
Thanks again


----------



## rony07

Sorry if this doesn't belong in here, but first Haswell i7 4770K benchmarks here. Thoughts?


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rony07*
> 
> Sorry if this doesn't belong in here, but first Haswell i7 4770K benchmarks here. Thoughts?


My mind is blown!!!.....not lol. good find for the article though!!!! +rep

I'm not really impressed, hd 4600 isn't exactly wiping the floor with APU AMD stuff (and its on enthusists chips, ie people who wont be using on board really anyway), and it not much of an improvement (thus far as seen in that article) over ivy bridge......time will tell if they pulled their heads out of the sand and fixed the temperature problems which could make it an excellent overclocking set of chips. But for now its looking like my 3770K has a long life ahead of it sitting next to me on my desk (so it can calm down a bit and relax) lol









my next build will be an m-atx htpc using the next big jump in AMD APU's (not the small refresh coming). Want to try out the silverstone SG-10


----------



## Vlad7692

I'm having boot troubles with my 3770k @ 4.4 GHz w/ 1.225V. Every time I turn on my computer, Windows doesn't boot up completely. I'm stuck on the screen where the blue, red, green, and yellow circle merge into the windows logo. Midway through the animation it freezes and I have to shut it down. The second time I boot it up, Windows works completely fine.
If anyone can help, I would very much appreciate it!


----------



## FlyingSolo

Has the samsung ram been fixed now with the latest bios update. So that you can now overclock past 1600MHz


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Has the samsung ram been fixed now with the latest bios update. So that you can now overclock past 1600MHz


Not sure what your referring too.. but OC's +2400mhz with Samsung were possible on the initial release BIOS...

IMO - *Im running 16GB @ 2666 for daily use on this board... and older BIOS.


----------



## ShadyGaby

I have a bit of a problem with the overclock of my I5 2500k I got it to 4.4 with 1.264v and when I try 4.5 or 4.6 is ok until I start Prime 95 and then BSOD!

Here are my overclock setings:







What should I change to be stable?

On 4.4GHz is stable and cool


----------



## CL3P20

looks like you need to open up your Wattage and Amperage limits on your CPU power options page.. looks like your current limiting your OC with your Wattage settings you have posted.

*max is 255 for short and long.. i know my 3770k needs at least 200W set in BIOS to run 4.5 stable. I use max settings for any OC above that point typically. It doesnt affect idle heat output.. only load max temps may increase some from additional amperage supply to CPU. Try that first though, before moving vcore..

Also - what post code or BSOD code you getting?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Not sure what your referring too.. but OC's +2400mhz with Samsung were possible on the initial release BIOS...
> 
> IMO - *Im running 16GB @ 2666 for daily use on this board... and older BIOS.


Thanks for letting me know. It's just i have read from the few page's about everyone saying they had problem getting this ram to overclock past 1600MHz


----------



## ShadyGaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> looks like you need to open up your Wattage and Amperage limits on your CPU power options page.. looks like your current limiting your OC with your Wattage settings you have posted.
> 
> *max is 255 for short and long.. i know my 3770k needs at least 200W set in BIOS to run 4.5 stable. I use max settings for any OC above that point typically. It doesnt affect idle heat output.. only load max temps may increase some from additional amperage supply to CPU. Try that first though, before moving vcore..
> 
> Also - what post code or BSOD code you getting?


I dont get a post code and the bsod is to fast tot read! My CPU core is 1.264v for 4.4GHz and 1.298v for 4.6GHz!

I will try to set my limits to 200W for both and see if it's stable at 4.6GHz and report back! Its safe to rase the power limit to max ?

Thanks so much for your help!

PS: I will return tomorrow as it is late in my country!


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrKay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Not sure what your referring too.. but OC's +2400mhz with Samsung were possible on the initial release BIOS...
> 
> IMO - *Im running 16GB @ 2666 for daily use on this board... and older BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. It's just i have read from the few page's about everyone saying they had problem getting this ram to overclock past 1600MHz
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> looks like you need to open up your Wattage and Amperage limits on your CPU power options page.. looks like your current limiting your OC with your Wattage settings you have posted.
> 
> *max is 255 for short and long.. i know my 3770k needs at least 200W set in BIOS to run 4.5 stable. I use max settings for any OC above that point typically. It doesnt affect idle heat output.. only load max temps may increase some from additional amperage supply to CPU. Try that first though, before moving vcore..
> 
> Also - what post code or BSOD code you getting?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont get a post code and the bsod is to fast tot read! My CPU core is 1.264v for 4.4GHz and 1.298v for 4.6GHz!
> 
> I will try to set my limits to 200W for both and see if it's stable at 4.6GHz and report back! Its safe to rase the power limit to max ?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> PS: I will return tomorrow as it is late in my country!
Click to expand...

**Heres my daily with 16GB of Samsung IC's @ 2666... and another of a 32mil time with a different Samsung kit...





@ shady gabby - It helps to know what latency your pushing on your IMC before you move CPU multi and push for more speed.. as you can get memory management errors once the IMC latency drops below your stable limit with current voltage. This will seem like memory issues, but you will likely not get POST 23 or 55 .. but rather hard-lock in Windows or BSOD+restart after loading.

If your pushing CPU still after tuning RAM.. bump your VTT a little and test for stability. If that doesnt help, move SA voltage first... If still you cannot find stability.. move vcore.


----------



## ShadyGaby

I tried to increase the power limit to 200 and managed to reach 4.6GHz, and was stable in Prime95, but I got BSOD in idle, so I got bored and I returned to 4.4GHz settings, which are solid









Here are the results:



I will try to do what you said, but tomorrow I start work and have less time to overclock. When I have time and manage to make it stable at 4.6GHz will return with an update!

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## Nitrohell

Hello guys, new member here.
I just got my computer back from the store with a MSI Z77 Mpower board, my old board had some problems so I got this one in return, but I'm having a few problems and would like to know if you guys can help me.

First, every time I shut the computer down, it doesn't exactly turn off, fans are still working, leds are still on, keyboard lights are still on, etc. I don't really like this and would like to know if it's normal, I read it already in here that the leds and keyboard lights being on is normal and that you can disable some of leds on the bios, but are the fans normal as well? Isn't there a way to turn this off.

Second, when I turn off the computer, as I said it keeps the lights and fans on, I can't turn it back on. If I press the power button, nothing happens, if press any keys on the keyboard, nothing happens, the only way to have it turn on again is by pressing the reset button, the one I have in my case. Am I the only one with this problem or is it like this for everyone?

Third, I can't do a restart. I'm using Windows 7 and every time I try to reboot it's the same as if I had turned off the computer, lights still on, fans still working, and I have to press the reset button to turn it on. Again, normal or am I just unlucky enough to have gotten a defective board in exchange for my old defective one?

Fourth, if I do a force shutdown, keep pressing the power button, the leds and fans will turn off, if there's no way to stop the fans and turn off the leds, is it okay to do a force shutdown, after normally shutting down the computer through windows of course, or can that damage the board or other components, or perhaps make me lose saved information?
I want to do this just so it doesn't keep consuming energy and doesn't keep me awake all night.

Sorry for my noob questions and I hope someone can give me some answers.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Thanks for the screen shots. I should be getting my board soon jus
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> **Heres my daily with 16GB of Samsung IC's @ 2666... and another of a 32mil time with a different Samsung kit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ shady gabby - It helps to know what latency your pushing on your IMC before you move CPU multi and push for more speed.. as you can get memory management errors once the IMC latency drops below your stable limit with current voltage. This will seem like memory issues, but you will likely not get POST 23 or 55 .. but rather hard-lock in Windows or BSOD+restart after loading.
> 
> If your pushing CPU still after tuning RAM.. bump your VTT a little and test for stability. If that doesnt help, move SA voltage first... If still you cannot find stability.. move vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the screen shot. I will be getting my board soon
> 
> **Heres my daily with 16GB of Samsung IC's @ 2666... and another of a 32mil time with a different Samsung kit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ shady gabby - It helps to know what latency your pushing on your IMC before you move CPU multi and push for more speed.. as you can get memory management errors once the IMC latency drops below your stable limit with current voltage. This will seem like memory issues, but you will likely not get POST 23 or 55 .. but rather hard-lock in Windows or BSOD+restart after loading.
> 
> If your pushing CPU still after tuning RAM.. bump your VTT a little and test for stability. If that doesnt help, move SA voltage first... If still you cannot find stability.. move vcore.
Click to expand...


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrohell*
> 
> Hello guys, new member here.
> I just got my computer back from the store with a MSI Z77 Mpower board, my old board had some problems so I got this one in return, but I'm having a few problems and would like to know if you guys can help me.
> 
> First, every time I shut the computer down, it doesn't exactly turn off, fans are still working, leds are still on, keyboard lights are still on, etc. I don't really like this and would like to know if it's normal, I read it already in here that the leds and keyboard lights being on is normal and that you can disable some of leds on the bios, but are the fans normal as well? Isn't there a way to turn this off.
> 
> Second, when I turn off the computer, as I said it keeps the lights and fans on, I can't turn it back on. If I press the power button, nothing happens, if press any keys on the keyboard, nothing happens, the only way to have it turn on again is by pressing the reset button, the one I have in my case. Am I the only one with this problem or is it like this for everyone?
> 
> Third, I can't do a restart. I'm using Windows 7 and every time I try to reboot it's the same as if I had turned off the computer, lights still on, fans still working, and I have to press the reset button to turn it on. Again, normal or am I just unlucky enough to have gotten a defective board in exchange for my old defective one?
> 
> Fourth, if I do a force shutdown, keep pressing the power button, the leds and fans will turn off, if there's no way to stop the fans and turn off the leds, is it okay to do a force shutdown, after normally shutting down the computer through windows of course, or can that damage the board or other components, or perhaps make me lose saved information?
> I want to do this just so it doesn't keep consuming energy and doesn't keep me awake all night.
> 
> Sorry for my noob questions and I hope someone can give me some answers.


no this issue isnt normal. it sounds like maybe its an issue with the video card not displaying.....thats why physically the system may still appear to be on (leds and fans on) but your screen isn't displaying anything. try different video out options if you have them (try to run monitor using different output).

it may be something else but sounds like a display issue of some type but there may be something else at work here. so i dont think its the mobo, but obviously dont rule it out. try loading the display drivers your vid card needs from amd or nvidia website to make sure they are up to date and try to trouble shoot display problems first, but yes get a new mobo if you isolate it down to that

hard booting off shouldn't damage modern new components, but obviously will loose data if unsaved and its not the best way to shut down a pc.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrohell*
> 
> Hello guys, new member here.
> I just got my computer back from the store with a MSI Z77 Mpower board, my old board had some problems so I got this one in return, but I'm having a few problems and would like to know if you guys can help me.
> 
> First, every time I shut the computer down, it doesn't exactly turn off, fans are still working, leds are still on, keyboard lights are still on, etc. I don't really like this and would like to know if it's normal, I read it already in here that the leds and keyboard lights being on is normal and that you can disable some of leds on the bios, but are the fans normal as well? Isn't there a way to turn this off.
> 
> Second, when I turn off the computer, as I said it keeps the lights and fans on, I can't turn it back on. If I press the power button, nothing happens, if press any keys on the keyboard, nothing happens, the only way to have it turn on again is by pressing the reset button, the one I have in my case. Am I the only one with this problem or is it like this for everyone?
> 
> Third, I can't do a restart. I'm using Windows 7 and every time I try to reboot it's the same as if I had turned off the computer, lights still on, fans still working, and I have to press the reset button to turn it on. Again, normal or am I just unlucky enough to have gotten a defective board in exchange for my old defective one?
> 
> Fourth, if I do a force shutdown, keep pressing the power button, the leds and fans will turn off, if there's no way to stop the fans and turn off the leds, is it okay to do a force shutdown, after normally shutting down the computer through windows of course, or can that damage the board or other components, or perhaps make me lose saved information?
> I want to do this just so it doesn't keep consuming energy and doesn't keep me awake all night.
> 
> Sorry for my noob questions and I hope someone can give me some answers.


 Sounds like your sleep options are goofed up.. your windows power options are likely set to sleep the CPU when you push the power button or 'shutdown'


----------



## Nitrohell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> no this issue isnt normal. it sounds like maybe its an issue with the video card not displaying.....thats why physically the system may still appear to be on (leds and fans on) but your screen isn't displaying anything. try different video out options if you have them (try to run monitor using different output).
> 
> it may be something else but sounds like a display issue of some type but there may be something else at work here. so i dont think its the mobo, but obviously dont rule it out. try loading the display drivers your vid card needs from amd or nvidia website to make sure they are up to date and try to trouble shoot display problems first, but yes get a new mobo if you isolate it down to that
> 
> hard booting off shouldn't damage modern new components, but obviously will loose data if unsaved and its not the best way to shut down a pc.


Drivers are up to date. I've used an old RGB cable I had around, was using the HDMI port, and it's still the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Sounds like your sleep options are goofed up.. your windows power options are likely set to sleep the CPU when you push the power button or 'shutdown'


No, options are working correctly, power button should shutdown the computer.
I even tried pressing the power button directly on the case once to see what would happen and it's the same.

In the bios there's an ACPI option which only allows me to select S1 or S3.
Do you guys have another option there?

Mine is selected to S3, which according to Wikipedia: "S3: Commonly referred to as Standby, Sleep, or Suspend to RAM. RAM remains powered", should probably cause my issues.
Is there a way to deactivate this option in the bios or in the OS?

PS: I just tried to use the actual Suspension button and the outcome is similar, the mouse whoever is still on in suspension mode and when I try to shutdown there is a sound of something stopping, which doesn't happen when I use the suspension.
With suspension there's yet another problem though, I can't return to the OS by pressing the mouse or the keyboard, which means that again I have to use the reset button on the case, which leads me to a screen saying the windows didn't shutdown correctly last time.


----------



## skywalkr

Hey guys,

So I was recently having a problem with my Gigabyte board (UD3H) and was looking at this one for a replacement.

Is there any known issues/quirks this board has that I should know of? (Like USB 3.0 ports not working properly?)

Thanks.


----------



## CrazyCorky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skywalkr*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> So I was recently having a problem with my Gigabyte board (UD3H) and was looking at this one for a replacement.
> 
> Is there any known issues/quirks this board has that I should know of? (Like USB 3.0 ports not working properly?)
> 
> Thanks.


I know some were having an issue with some USB ports not working. However that problem is easily fixed by updating the BIOS. Also if you do pick up this board I would recommend not installing the MSI Suite software that comes with it. I had a few issues when I installed it. However after uninstalling it my problems went away. Overall it is a good board.


----------



## LoweRider

hey guys, I bought my MPower mobo back in December and I've been using the OC Genie for my overclock since then. I'd like to go higher, to about 4.5GHz, but im kind of lost navigation the BIOS.

i5 3570K processor.


----------



## fiqa

first of all love the board and the software bundle. but having problem saving settings on network genie. whenever i open battlefield to play online. i always have to minimize and come back to network genie to prioritize it. is there any other good software out there which does the same job or i just stick with msi network genie.

thanks


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoweRider*
> 
> hey guys, I bought my MPower mobo back in December and I've been using the OC Genie for my overclock since then. I'd like to go higher, to about 4.5GHz, but im kind of lost navigation the BIOS.
> 
> i5 3570K processor.


My 3570k likes 4.5, all I have to do is bump voltage to 1.285, offset to 100%, multiplier to 45 and I'm set. All else can be on defaults.


----------



## I Am The Stig

Just got this board and trying to over clock my 2500k. The thing is that with my old Asus board i was able to keep it at a lower clock on idle (1.5 GHz i think) and it boosted to 4.5 on load. This one has me at 4.5 constant. Is there an option i missed to keep the idle clocks low?


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I Am The Stig*
> 
> Just got this board and trying to over clock my 2500k. The thing is that with my old Asus board i was able to keep it at a lower clock on idle (1.5 GHz i think) and it boosted to 4.5 on load. This one has me at 4.5 constant. Is there an option i missed to keep the idle clocks low?


Try changing your settings like below...

Adjust CPU Ratio : [Auto]
Adjust CPU Ratio in OS : [Disabled]
Internal PLL Overvoltage : [Enabled]
EIST : [Enabled]
Intel Turbo Boost : [Enabled]
Enhanced Turbo : [Disabled]

Vdroop Control : [Auto / 100%]

CPU Core Voltage : [Auto]

C1E Support : [Enabled]
Overspeed Protection : [Disabled]
Intel C-state : [Disabled]

Long Duration Power Limit (W) : 200
Long Duration Maintained (S) : 1
Short Duration Power Limit (W) : 250
Primary Plane Current Limit (A) : 1024
Secondary Plane Current Limit (A) : 32
Primary Plane Turbo Power Limit (W) : 0
Secondary Plane Turbo Power Limit (W) : 0
1-Core Ratio Limit 45
2-Core Ratio Limit 45
3-Core Ratio Limit 45
4-Core Ratio Limit 45


----------



## I Am The Stig

There's a bunch of options in your reply that i cant find in the UEFI.

I could not find:

Vdroop Control : [Auto / 100%]
C1E Support : [Enabled]
Overspeed Protection : [Disabled]
Long Duration Power Limit (W) : 200
Long Duration Maintained (S) : 1
Short Duration Power Limit (W) : 250
Primary Plane Current Limit (A) : 1024
Secondary Plane Current Limit (A) : 32
Primary Plane Turbo Power Limit (W) : 0
Secondary Plane Turbo Power Limit (W) : 0
1-Core Ratio Limit 45
2-Core Ratio Limit 45
3-Core Ratio Limit 45
4-Core Ratio Limit 45


----------



## Littlejoe

There under CPU features and power enhancement


----------



## LoweRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> My 3570k likes 4.5, all I have to do is bump voltage to 1.285, offset to 100%, multiplier to 45 and I'm set. All else can be on defaults.


what do i need to do to bump up the multiplier? It wont let me adjust it in the BIOS


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoweRider*
> 
> what do i need to do to bump up the multiplier? It wont let me adjust it in the BIOS


use +/- key


----------



## ZicaGuy

Good afternoon,

My problems:

1) I bought a msi mpower 5 days ago, since then I have tried to run the usb3 ports in windows 8 without success. (Intel / Renesas). Then I installed windows 7 and both work, but Windows8, when I put my seagate hd on port usb3 intel or Renesas does not work, but works with flash drive usb2.

Has anyone had this problem? I'm going crazy with this motherboard.

2) I have a kit 4x4 gb corsair vengeance 1600mhz LP blue. Error of 55. I need to switch between the memories until the slot's work. After running gave no further trouble, but the first time, to connect, it was very difficult. Now it works, but if I take the memories and for connecting them again, I need to switch until it stops giving error 55.

3) I could not get over these memories in the bios, if I select 1800MHz, shows 1800 in bios, however enters the windows in 1600.

Bios 17.7


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZicaGuy*
> 
> Good afternoon,
> 
> My problems:
> 
> 1) I bought a msi mpower 5 days ago, since then I have tried to run the usb3 ports in windows 8 without success. (Intel / Renesas). Then I installed windows 7 and both work, but Windows8, when I put my seagate hd on port usb3 intel or Renesas does not work, but works with flash drive usb2.
> 
> Has anyone had this problem? I'm going crazy with this motherboard.
> 
> 2) I have a kit 4x4 gb corsair vengeance 1600mhz LP blue. Error of 55. I need to switch between the memories until the slot's work. After running gave no further trouble, but the first time, to connect, it was very difficult. Now it works, but if I take the memories and for connecting them again, I need to switch until it stops giving error 55.
> 
> 3) I could not get over these memories in the bios, if I select 1800MHz, shows 1800 in bios, however enters the windows in 1600.
> 
> Bios 17.7


Windows 8 sucks.

Uninstall msi control center if you are using it.

Memory may not be stable as well.


----------



## Littlejoe

Does anyone know how to encourage auto voltage to go up. It tops out for me at 1.20v @ 4.4 MHZ. If I bump it to 4.5 it stays at 1.20 and that's not stable. Doing my own testing, I need 1.24 for 4.5 to be stable. The reason I ask is that I would like to be able to keep the Multiplier and voltage on auto so they'll both cycle down when not under load. I'm sure 4.4 is more then enough for my needs. It's just a want kinda thing.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Tyreman

Are the fan headers sys fan 1 and sys fan 2 PWM control?
I looked in manual but it wasn't really clear-+


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Littlejoe*
> 
> Does anyone know how to encourage auto voltage to go up. It tops out for me at 1.20v @ 4.4 MHZ. If I bump it to 4.5 it stays at 1.20 and that's not stable. Doing my own testing, I need 1.24 for 4.5 to be stable. The reason I ask is that I would like to be able to keep the Multiplier and voltage on auto so they'll both cycle down when not under load. I'm sure 4.4 is more then enough for my needs. It's just a want kinda thing.
> Thanks for looking.


If you running a 3570K you maybe only get to 43x on auto volts
assuming your power settings are correct.


----------



## ibleedspeed

Sooo am I in the club?







and also you guys may kick me out for this but how the hell do I use the bluetooth on this board? i have installed both the windows blutooth driver and the atheros... I have the BT icon in my tray i click on add device and it finds nothing.... despite having my galaxy s3 and a brand new pair of bluetooth headphones sitting here ready to go....beyond that there are no mentions in the manual unless im blind and nothing on google about it. after i click on add a device in the blutooth menu i can see the led blinking on the blutooth radio so i know its searching its just not finding my devices... checked all the settings too and it all seems enabled....

this is of concern because i was planning on getting some wii controllers for the dolphin emulator... any help?

EDIT: well I got the galaxy s3 to pair finally but I am not sure how to get the headphones going... turning them on or off and scanning from the bluetooth menu is not doing anything for those... they are plantronics backbeat go earbuds...


----------



## jaliscojorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Windows 8 sucks.
> 
> Uninstall msi control center if you are using it.
> 
> Memory may not be stable as well.


What's the reason for uninstalling msi control?


----------



## ZicaGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Windows 8 sucks.
> 
> Uninstall msi control center if you are using it.
> 
> Memory may not be stable as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaliscojorge*
> 
> What's the reason for uninstalling msi control?


Windows 8 sucks? MSI to me that is bad. Never had so much trouble with a motherboard as I am going with this. I regret having bought. It has many problems bios.

Worst of all are the usb3. I tried to install the driver Renesas 3.0.2.3 and not solved. I tried to force a driver intel for windows 7 64 bit's and only got the hd was recognized after a few minutes, and even then, take away and try again in a usb3 intel, no longer recognizes. In Renesas does not recognize at all.

I am disappointed with the msi mpower. I researched for 3 months before buying this motherboard and now only left me problems.

Has anyone experienced this and managed to solve?


----------



## ibleedspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZicaGuy*
> 
> Windows 8 sucks? MSI to me that is bad. Never had so much trouble with a motherboard as I am going with this. I regret having bought. It has many problems bios.
> 
> Worst of all are the usb3. I tried to install the driver Renesas 3.0.2.3 and not solved. I tried to force a driver intel for windows 7 64 bit's and only got the hd was recognized after a few minutes, and even then, take away and try again in a usb3 intel, no longer recognizes. In Renesas does not recognize at all.
> 
> I am disappointed with the msi mpower. I researched for 3 months before buying this motherboard and now only left me problems.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this and managed to solve?


after installing the two drivers you mentioned in Windows 7 my usb works perfect and the board is amazing it blows the asus board i had before away by a mile....by the way windows 8 does suck...dont expext windows 8 to support everything that was designed for 7 for a while...my advice would be get windows 7 and use windows 8 for your tablet because thats what it was made for...


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZicaGuy*
> 
> Windows 8 sucks? MSI to me that is bad. Never had so much trouble with a motherboard as I am going with this. I regret having bought. It has many problems bios.
> 
> Worst of all are the usb3. I tried to install the driver Renesas 3.0.2.3 and not solved. I tried to force a driver intel for windows 7 64 bit's and only got the hd was recognized after a few minutes, and even then, take away and try again in a usb3 intel, no longer recognizes. In Renesas does not recognize at all.
> 
> I am disappointed with the msi mpower. I researched for 3 months before buying this motherboard and now only left me problems.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this and managed to solve?


There was an option in BIOS for Windows 8, do you have that enabled? Just something else to check if you havent already found it. Been great for me on Windows 7.


----------



## yukkerz

LOL I didn't even notice that option in the bios. I tired to enable it but it told me that the bios detected a non windows 8 logo graphics card. :/


----------



## Capwn

Well Im stumped, I cannot get this bclk to budge..
Any ideas guys?


----------



## oats2012

I have windows 8 going on mine.....I like it......lol







put stardock start8 on it and mionix mix.....works like a charm and seems more stable then 7 ultimate i was running before. I don't have complex setup requirements though so if yall are having issues with doing things i don't then i can understand the frustration. Hope the issues get sorted for yall


----------



## Red1976

Meh, why buy this board if your a novice to overclocking..., Buy an asus board and just be done with it........


----------



## oats2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1976*
> 
> Meh, why buy this board if your a novice to overclocking..., Buy an asus board and just be done with it........


everyone has to start somewhere, and smart people start at the top lol. why should the noobs have to settle for second rate products when for the same price range one of the best can be had ? and once you gain in experience you can unlock this boards and your chips true potential without having to then buy another board.....







logic, it follows the additive principle lol


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Well Im stumped, I cannot get this bclk to budge..
> Any ideas guys?


 Not sure if its the fix for you ... but I have issues moving bclk using the 266 RAM dividers.. if I set 200 I am able to ride bclk up to ~106 or so before things start to get ragged..

*the RAM divider issue for me has nothing to do with RAM stability or latency either.. simply enable 266 and not able to get over 101.9 stable


----------



## Capwn

I tried last night . left timings and dropped ram to 1866 and 1600, bus set at 101 in bios.. still at 100 mHz in Windows. .Using Msi control center in Windows 7. it will adjust. control cente will not work for me in tiny xp, even with .net 3'5 and 4.0 installed. Cc then installs but won't open.


----------



## yukkerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1976*
> 
> Meh, why buy this board if your a novice to overclocking..., Buy an asus board and just be done with it........


Really?
Anyway, the board has been displaying A0 or I read somewhere it may be AD. Today it decided to display the temps like normal. Anyone else have any trouble like this? Running Windows 8. That might be my problem.


----------



## ZicaGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yukkerz*
> 
> Really?
> Anyway, the board has been displaying A0 or I read somewhere it may be AD. Today it decided to display the temps like normal. Anyone else have any trouble like this? Running Windows 8. That might be my problem.


The same happens here, sometimes shows A0 sometimes shows the temperature.

You've got usb3 external hd? usually works on windows 8?


----------



## yukkerz

No external HDD. Rebooted and now its back to the original A0/AD. May try a fresh Windows 7 install. I am also running into a problem when I open MSI contoller. Says replace the ME version.


----------



## doulos1382

Hi everybody, i'm new around these forums please to meet you all, been following these forums since a long time, great center for general information about the industry of computar hardware.

Now, i've come today to explain a urgent situation i just experienced this afternoon. Sorry for bringing this matter as my first post, and for distracting from previous subjects.

Well, my motherboard just fried, burned, blew off with no reason at all. today on the afternoon i started the pc when this flashing light emerges from the motherboard and within, a load of smoke and a smell of burn that penetrates deeply to your nose. the explosion (mini explosion, it's not something like blew the pc away) ocurred at the left side of the CPU heatsink, now, some transitors i think burned, luckily nor the CPU or the Memory Ram got damaged (i think). so my question, a burned motherboard could damage potentially components of the PC? or can i rest assured that the components i saved (CPU, Ram, HDD, Power Supply, Video Card) are still functional?

Thx for answering


----------



## doulos1382

And one more thing. How do i know is the MB that has been damaged. I mean, i want to know if it is the power supply that burned my pc. I got a Seasomic X series of 750W PSU.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## dramabeats

How often do these fail? my board seems to be DOA, although it could be my processor (unlikely). I seem to have the worst luck with components.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doulos1382*
> 
> And one more thing. How do i know is the MB that has been damaged. I mean, i want to know if it is the power supply that burned my pc. I got a Seasomic X series of 750W PSU.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


you would have to test the PSU on another motherboard.. or purchase a PSU tester to check the PSU...

@ dramabeats -> what is the rig doing exactly when you try to turn it on?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doulos1382*
> 
> And one more thing. How do i know is the MB that has been damaged. I mean, i want to know if it is the power supply that burned my pc. I got a Seasomic X series of 750W PSU.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Definitely get the PSU checked first. I had one fail about 7 years ago that took a hard drive out. I just figured the hard drive had failed and I dropped another one in there. Turned it on and sparks shot out of the hard drive. One of the rails on the PSU had failed, thankfully only the hard drive and some lights were plugged into it.


----------



## dramabeats

the light on the onboard power switch comes on, cmos reset led either stays on or flashes for a second. It just doesn't turn on at all, no fans or anything. The only other new component is the processor, everything else was good before the install.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dramabeats*
> 
> the light on the onboard power switch comes on, cmos reset led either stays on or flashes for a second. It just doesn't turn on at all, no fans or anything. The only other new component is the processor, everything else was good before the install.


 well if you changed CPU's in a previously working mobo.. I would tear it down and check out the socket area.. maybe you got a small piece of debris in the pins and didnt notice? Cant say I have ever heard of a CPU being DOA.. I would definitely give the hardware a good once over from the start if necessary.


----------



## ZicaGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yukkerz*
> 
> No external HDD. Rebooted and now its back to the original A0/AD. May try a fresh Windows 7 install. I am also running into a problem when I open MSI contoller. Says replace the ME version.


The same happens here.

Also, yesterday was using the PC, appeared out of nowhere and caught error 55. I had to disconnect, remove and put back memories, alternating between the slot's to make it work. That is disappointing. I'm using bios 7.17

Is there any beta bios 7.17 after that I can try?

This motherboard with windows 8 is disappointing (usb3).


----------



## dramabeats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> well if you changed CPU's in a previously working mobo.. I would tear it down and check out the socket area.. maybe you got a small piece of debris in the pins and didnt notice? Cant say I have ever heard of a CPU being DOA.. I would definitely give the hardware a good once over from the start if necessary.


Processor and board were new in box, I reinstalled the processor already and I didnt see anything, pins looked ok


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZicaGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yukkerz*
> 
> No external HDD. Rebooted and now its back to the original A0/AD. May try a fresh Windows 7 install. I am also running into a problem when I open MSI contoller. Says replace the ME version.
> 
> 
> 
> The same happens here.
> 
> Also, yesterday was using the PC, appeared out of nowhere and caught error 55. I had to disconnect, remove and put back memories, alternating between the slot's to make it work. That is disappointing. I'm using bios 7.17
> 
> Is there any beta bios 7.17 after that I can try?
> 
> This motherboard with windows 8 is disappointing (usb3).
Click to expand...

'55' is RAM stability issue.. try loosening your tRCD by 1x notch and see if your error returns.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dramabeats*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> well if you changed CPU's in a previously working mobo.. I would tear it down and check out the socket area.. maybe you got a small piece of debris in the pins and didnt notice? Cant say I have ever heard of a CPU being DOA.. I would definitely give the hardware a good once over from the start if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> Processor and board were new in box, I reinstalled the processor already and I didnt see anything, pins looked ok
Click to expand...

 Very strange indeed.. you try the other "usual" things.. like swapping RAM slots etc? Have another board to test the CPU in?


----------



## ibleedspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> '55' is RAM stability issue.. try loosening your tRCD by 1x notch and see if your error returns.
> 
> Very strange indeed.. you try the other "usual" things.. like swapping RAM slots etc? Have another board to test the CPU in?


also check that all plugs from your power supply are fully pushed in and that you did not accidently install any extra motherboard standoffs which coild contact and short the mobo...oh and uh make sure you plugged in the cpu power in the top left corner of the board.


----------



## dramabeats

tried the power supply in another system and it has failed.. only 1 week old. Anyway I'm at 4.5ghz on my 3570k at 1.285 volts and its stuck at 4.5ghz (it wont idle down. I tried those settings a few pages back but it won't even boot with the auto voltage and Primary Plane Current Limit (A) only lets me set it to 255


----------



## de4ler

Hey
I have a Mpower whit i5 3570k and i have some questions (sry my english )

1. anyone playing Guild Wars 2 because wen i play and i have 4,7 GHz then the game crash . i dont no what is the prolem my O.C. or the Game

2. Overcloking the I5 3570K on 4,5 GHz 1.35V --- 4.6GHz 1.42V --- 4.7GHz 1.47V why i must have so mutch Voltage for a high stable O.C. ? or im dooing something wrong ?

3. what is CPU IO - CPU SA - CPU PLL ? do i need change them for a high O.C. ?

4. my target is 4.8 Ghz Stable and i thing i need more then just set more voltage/core raito .

thx 4 reading

PC


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dramabeats*
> 
> tried the power supply in another system and it has failed.. only 1 week old. Anyway I'm at 4.5ghz on my 3570k at 1.285 volts and its stuck at 4.5ghz (it wont idle down. I tried those settings a few pages back but it won't even boot with the auto voltage and Primary Plane Current Limit (A) only lets me set it to 255


 I have issues with EIST working properly as well sometimes.. seems as soon as I adjust the multi options in the CPU power options tab it stops scaling down.. so long as from a a full cmos clear -> i only move multi on the main BIOS page i do get scaling down to 1600mhz..

**Glad to hear the boards OK.. sorry about your PSU


----------



## dramabeats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> I have issues with EIST working properly as well sometimes.. seems as soon as I adjust the multi options in the CPU power options tab it stops scaling down.. so long as from a a full cmos clear -> i only move multi on the main BIOS page i do get scaling down to 1600mhz..
> 
> **Glad to hear the boards OK.. sorry about your PSU


So clear cmos and reenter my settings and don't use click bios in windows? Also I tried to lower my voltage but its not working, is there something else I need to change?


----------



## s33msl3git

hey.

i'm having problems with my mpower rebooring every 10 seconds. i haven't installed any OS yet because of it.

it's not the powersupply since it doesn't turn off at the same time, it's the fans and then the system a second later.

what's wrong?


----------



## MSIalex

www.overclock.net/t/1375786/last-week-at-msi-usa/

Just FYI, this week is my last week at MSI USA... I think the admin will shut off my account (or something to that effect) end of this week.

It's been fun guys!


----------



## Tremulant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> Hey
> I have a Mpower whit i5 3570k and i have some questions (sry my english )
> 
> 1. anyone playing Guild Wars 2 because wen i play and i have 4,7 GHz then the game crash . i dont no what is the prolem my O.C. or the Game
> 
> 2. Overcloking the I5 3570K on 4,5 GHz 1.35V --- 4.6GHz 1.42V --- 4.7GHz 1.47V why i must have so mutch Voltage for a high stable O.C. ? or im dooing something wrong ?
> 
> 3. what is CPU IO - CPU SA - CPU PLL ? do i need change them for a high O.C. ?
> 
> 4. my target is 4.8 Ghz Stable and i thing i need more then just set more voltage/core raito .
> 
> thx 4 reading
> 
> PC


I can answer a few of your questions.

1. I believe Guild Wars 2 is very CPU dependent. I play GW2 at 4.2Ghz on a 3570k no problems. With your issue i believe you do not have a stable 4.7Ghz, i'd suggest lowering your clock speed seeing as your voltage is relatively high.

2. This is just the nature of the beast. Some call it the "Silicon Lottery" some chips overclock higher with less volts, some need more.

3. Not too sure what those are.

4. If your goal is 4.8Ghz then you may need more volts, but then again (as stated in 3) your chip MAY not being able to do it, i've read a few forums and i think when going too high on volts your chip actually begins to degrade. I would try and keep it at or below 1.4v.

These are just my opinions, but I hope I helped.


----------



## yukkerz

:/ So I installed windows 7 coming from 8. Still have the same problems. Display still says AO/AD and it won't save my memory timings. Seems to keep defaulting to 1333.


----------



## CrazyCorky

Still try to understand why so many people are having problems with this board. I've had mine 6mos now and no problems I keep it at 4.6 for daily use.


----------



## de4ler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tremulant*
> 
> I can answer a few of your questions.
> 
> 1. I believe Guild Wars 2 is very CPU dependent. I play GW2 at 4.2Ghz on a 3570k no problems. With your issue i believe you do not have a stable 4.7Ghz, i'd suggest lowering your clock speed seeing as your voltage is relatively high.
> 
> 2. This is just the nature of the beast. Some call it the "Silicon Lottery" some chips overclock higher with less volts, some need more.
> 
> 3. Not too sure what those are.
> 
> 4. If your goal is 4.8Ghz then you may need more volts, but then again (as stated in 3) your chip MAY not being able to do it, i've read a few forums and i think when going too high on volts your chip actually begins to degrade. I would try and keep it at or below 1.4v.
> 
> These are just my opinions, but I hope I helped.


Thx dude . I want more from this MB







. Im gona use the standart o.c. 4.5ghz on 1.35 V . If i know that i cant get stable 4.8ghz i dont buy h100 but h60


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> Thx dude . I want more from this MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Im gona use the standart o.c. 4.5ghz on 1.35 V . If i know that i cant get stable 4.8ghz i dont buy h100 but h60


Different for all of 'em but I get 4.5 stable at 1.295v, 100% vdroop, and all else on auto with a 212 Evo. In Prime, temps will hit 90c but gaming it usually sits around 65c. Never had an issue with GW2 but I dont play it much (I'm always on TSW or Tera).

Edit: Havent seen CPU usage over 65% regardless of what game I'm playing.


----------



## de4ler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Different for all of 'em but I get 4.5 stable at 1.295v, 100% vdroop, and all else on auto with a 212 Evo. In Prime, temps will hit 90c but gaming it usually sits around 65c. Never had an issue with GW2 but I dont play it much (I'm always on TSW or Tera).
> 
> Edit: Havent seen CPU usage over 65% regardless of what game I'm playing.


90C ? What cooler u have . Well when i play GW 2 then in massive zergs i have around 85 % cpu usage , this is why i wanna have high cpu o.c.


----------



## de4ler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Different for all of 'em but I get 4.5 stable at 1.295v, 100% vdroop, and all else on auto with a 212 Evo. In Prime, temps will hit 90c but gaming it usually sits around 65c. Never had an issue with GW2 but I dont play it much (I'm always on TSW or Tera).
> 
> Edit: Havent seen CPU usage over 65% regardless of what game I'm playing.


90C ? What cooler u have . Well when i play GW 2 then in massive zergs i have around 85 % cpu usage , this is why i wanna have high cpu o.c.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> Hey
> I have a Mpower whit i5 3570k and i have some questions (sry my english )
> 
> 1. anyone playing Guild Wars 2 because wen i play and i have 4,7 GHz then the game crash . i dont no what is the prolem my O.C. or the Game
> 
> 2. Overcloking the I5 3570K on 4,5 GHz 1.35V --- 4.6GHz 1.42V --- 4.7GHz 1.47V why i must have so mutch Voltage for a high stable O.C. ? or im dooing something wrong ?
> 
> 3. what is CPU IO - CPU SA - CPU PLL ? do i need change them for a high O.C. ?
> 
> 4. my target is 4.8 Ghz Stable and i thing i need more then just set more voltage/core raito .
> 
> thx 4 reading
> 
> PC


The more you push ivy cpu the more volts and heat
Your processor is a 3570K
Lot of volts for 4.5
Sure y need that much


----------



## Scotsdragon

Hello there all i just finished my z77 mpower build i have an i53570k (stock but wish to overclock in abit letting things get bedded in), 8gb patriot viper 2133mhz (2x4gb), nvidia gtx 560ti ( i will upgrade this i know its not awsome its my old card could not afford everything in one go lol), 64gb torque SSD ( 500gb secondary storage) CM Stryker case and a corsair h100i with two fans in push config (exhausting in the top), it would be awsome if you guys could give me tips on how long to wait before OC'ing and what sort of temps ( i know this varies) i should hopfully be able to get my cpu with the H100i to run at.

I am very new to building this is only my second complete build, and over clocking i joined this community because i saw that it was friendly and helpful to it's member's and i felt i could benefit from the wealth of knowledge.

Thanks for all your replies in advance.


----------



## Scotsdragon

I do not know about your voltages im an OC noob but most i have heard of a stable OC on this cpu is 4.5ghz (i could be wrong) to get 4.8 you would need the 3770k


----------



## GEEKICON

Should i take off the metal plates on the vram and z77 chipset once i get it. Or should i wait a week before i take off the metal plates. What would be the best thing to do


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> Hey
> I have a Mpower whit i5 3570k and i have some questions (sry my english )
> 
> 1. anyone playing Guild Wars 2 because wen i play and i have 4,7 GHz then the game crash . i dont no what is the prolem my O.C. or the Game
> 
> 2. Overcloking the I5 3570K on 4,5 GHz 1.35V --- 4.6GHz 1.42V --- 4.7GHz 1.47V why i must have so mutch Voltage for a high stable O.C. ? or im dooing something wrong ?
> 
> 3. what is CPU IO - CPU SA - CPU PLL ? do i need change them for a high O.C. ?
> 
> 4. my target is 4.8 Ghz Stable and i thing i need more then just set more voltage/core raito .
> 
> thx 4 reading
> 
> PC


Can you try 4.5GHz first with Vcore under 1.30Volt?

# CPU IO is VTT, use to stabilize your memory/RAM when OC it. Just keep it undert 1.150Volt for max 8G RAM but if you use more than 8G like 16 or 32G RAM then it usually needs more CPU IO, just stay under 1.25Volt







Default is 1.05Volt.

# CPU SA is also to stabilize your memory/RAM at high speed OC like 2400 or 2800MHz, try to stay under 1.10Volt. This setting also for stabilize your system when use dual card or more configuration. Default is 0.925Volt.

#CPU PLL, some say it will gives lower heat on CPU when we manage to lower it like 1.50 - 1.70Volt. Default is 1.80Volt.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yukkerz*
> 
> :/ So I installed windows 7 coming from 8. Still have the same problems. Display still says AO/AD and it won't save my memory timings. Seems to keep defaulting to 1333.


Yup it looks like OS failure to initiate. Have you try to CLEAR CMOS with right method? Pull out the batere is the best way instead of use jumper or switch on mainboard.


----------



## de4ler

THX neoroy


----------



## oats2012

INTERNET QUESTION:

hey guys so this past week I've been getting horrendous internet speed on my PC. I thought it was just my ISP being A-holes and throttling the town a ton (college town)

But low and behold I just checked using my 5 years old laptop and it displays 10mbs down, and 1.6 up and I've tested it multiple times all through wireless.

BUT my regular main rig in my sig that i do everything on will not break 2.5 mbs down, and .15 upload !!! ***









I just updated the network realtek driver but didn't seem to help (seem to hurt actually), I'm running H.60 bios which i have had no problems with usb3 etc

SO PLEASE if you have any idea what is going on or how to fix this then please let me know!

my router is a midrange N600 netgear router that looks very similar to this one

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10852332&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=PPC&utm_term=10852332&utm_content=Exact&utm_campaign=PLA&cagpspn=pla&gclid=CMDn0Y3JobYCFQjI4AodTX8AAA&gclsrc=ds

and has run well in the past with no issues so I dont think its the culprit.

I'm running windows 8, but it was doing just fine for speeds until this week it seems so maybe theres something in windows 8 hurting me?

The point is I don't know but any help is appreciated!!







I posted here because I don't know if it has something to do with the network chips on this board

EDIT: so i found a partial solution but now I'm even more irritated.......I found the newest realtek drivers and removed the old and installed them....instantly puts my internet speed where its supposed to be BUT!!! everytime i restart the pc it goes back to being super slow until i uninstall then reinstall the drivers (like its deleting them or something?) or won't keep that newly installed driver? I dont get it


----------



## Blatsz32

Try using Revouninstaller to uninstall old drivers. It will search your computer for any exisiting and left behind Realtek items.

Now, theres is this addon that I used to use during my WoW days, its called " Leatrix latency Optimizer", after every fresh install of windows i use it. Its a simply registry change which optimizes the internet settings. I also use a program called "TcpOptimizer" for good measure. Maybe those will help you.

Also, try running a virus/malware scan, check your start up programs, and check your firewall settings


----------



## toomi1982

Hello,
I`m new here. I have a little problem with oc`ing my i7 3770K with MSI Z77 Mpower and 2x8GB Avexir 1600mhz. I can stable overclock it max to 4.2 Ghz with 1.150v. CPU Core Vdrop Offset is set to 100%,
digital compensation level : high, CPU Core OCP Expander: Enhanced, Cpu Core Switching Freq: 2x, Power limits : 255w both. No matter what i set above multiplier 43 and cpu vcore 1,2v is totally unstable. Temps at 4,2Ghz after 12h with Prime95 are acceptable for me: max is 64`C. Please help me with uefi settings because i think that it will be pushed min. 4.5ghz. Also i have custom WC.
Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## dramabeats

Clear cmos, disable enhanced turbo, set multiplier to 45 and set voltage to 1.28, if it doesn't work then you have other problems


----------



## de4ler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toomi1982*
> 
> Hello,
> I`m new here. I have a little problem with oc`ing my i7 3770K with MSI Z77 Mpower and 2x8GB Avexir 1600mhz. I can stable overclock it max to 4.2 Ghz with 1.150v. CPU Core Vdrop Offset is set to 100%,
> digital compensation level : high, CPU Core OCP Expander: Enhanced, Cpu Core Switching Freq: 2x, Power limits : 255w both. No matter what i set above multiplier 43 and cpu vcore 1,2v is totally unstable. Temps at 4,2Ghz after 12h with Prime95 are acceptable for me: max is 64`C. Please help me with uefi settings because i think that it will be pushed min. 4.5ghz. Also i have custom WC.
> Sorry for my bad english.


More voltage . Try set 1.35V and 4.5GHz and if it is stable then try 1.34 then 1.33 until it is stable .


----------



## toomi1982

What with another options? All will set to auto expect enhanced turbo off? Maby RAM is a problem? XPM enable. 1.5v


----------



## dramabeats

So I set my pll voltage to 1.4 and when I rebooted my screen didn't come on, so I switched bios and saved it to a flash drive, when I tried to boot from the drive my computer keeps turning off and on with both bios, I already tried clearing cmos, right now its saying error code 72 On a bios and 55 on b


----------



## Blatsz32

toomi, disable overspeed protection as well. Currently running 4.7 at 1.39v stable. highest temp during BF3 is 70.

Dramabeats, have you reset the CMOS? There is no mention of you trying. before you panic and post try and reset the CMOS when you do anything within the BIOS. Most boards and chips are made with security measures that make sure that you don't do anything screwy with voltages that could potentialy damage your chip.


----------



## dramabeats

I reset the cmos many times, even took the battery out a while. After a few hours of trouble shooting including replacing every component I figured the board was bricked, I ended up returning the board- im typing this from an asrock powered computer now.


----------



## n4vig4t0r

Hi guys, I must be stupid, but how do I overclock the RAM on the MSI Z77 MPower in lower steps than then "official speeds"? I have a 2400 Mhz Trident X set and want to test 2500 Mhz, but in the UEFI the next step I can chose after 2400 Mhz is already 2600 Mhz. Where is the option to go up in smaller steps?


----------



## kingchris

Well got this side done, had it running in my old case to try her out and even with my old 6970 it was smooth, got me how quick it all loads up, dont even have to wait for the lan to connect (using SSD). Cant wait too crank her up!


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4vig4t0r*
> 
> Hi guys, I must be stupid, but how do I overclock the RAM on the MSI Z77 MPower in lower steps than then "official speeds"? I have a 2400 Mhz Trident X set and want to test 2500 Mhz, but in the UEFI the next step I can chose after 2400 Mhz is already 2600 Mhz. Where is the option to go up in smaller steps?


That's because its the way ram works. You can either oc by the multiplier or by adjusting the base clock for smaller increments. There is no 25x multi so you would have to adjust the base clock until you get to 2500. Doing so could cause instability in your chip though, it all depends on how well your chip will take it.


----------



## TommyMoore

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8603278701/
650D by TJM_83, on Flickr


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TommyMoore*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8603278701/
> 650D by TJM_83, on Flickr


Loop has me confused.


----------



## TommyMoore

Pump / Res - Rad - CPU - GPU


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TommyMoore*
> 
> Pump / Res - Rad - CPU - GPU


Have you tried cpu, single fan rad, gpus, pump, dual fan rad?


----------



## TommyMoore

The loop has changed a number of times, temps still remain the same no matter what the order.

Only time temp increased was when GPU's were added to the loop but that's obviously expected.


----------



## IcyAlien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oats2012*
> 
> INTERNET QUESTION:
> 
> hey guys so this past week I've been getting horrendous internet speed on my PC. I thought it was just my ISP being A-holes and throttling the town a ton (college town)
> 
> But low and behold I just checked using my 5 years old laptop and it displays 10mbs down, and 1.6 up and I've tested it multiple times all through wireless.
> 
> BUT my regular main rig in my sig that i do everything on will not break 2.5 mbs down, and .15 upload !!! ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just updated the network realtek driver but didn't seem to help (seem to hurt actually), I'm running H.60 bios which i have had no problems with usb3 etc
> 
> SO PLEASE if you have any idea what is going on or how to fix this then please let me know!
> 
> my router is a midrange N600 netgear router that looks very similar to this one
> 
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10852332&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=PPC&utm_term=10852332&utm_content=Exact&utm_campaign=PLA&cagpspn=pla&gclid=CMDn0Y3JobYCFQjI4AodTX8AAA&gclsrc=ds
> 
> and has run well in the past with no issues so I dont think its the culprit.
> 
> I'm running windows 8, but it was doing just fine for speeds until this week it seems so maybe theres something in windows 8 hurting me?
> 
> The point is I don't know but any help is appreciated!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted here because I don't know if it has something to do with the network chips on this board
> 
> EDIT: so i found a partial solution but now I'm even more irritated.......I found the newest realtek drivers and removed the old and installed them....instantly puts my internet speed where its supposed to be BUT!!! everytime i restart the pc it goes back to being super slow until i uninstall then reinstall the drivers (like its deleting them or something?) or won't keep that newly installed driver? I dont get it


I had the same issue, found it to be caused by the 'msi network genie' app. After I removed it my DL speed was back to normal.


----------



## Tmuinga

Hi

Did you get solution for the error Code 62 problem?

I am not using a discrete GPU. The machine stops booting at code 62 and displays nothing on the screen via HDMI. THe USB 3.0 ports do not get power.

I have tried removing the battery, clearing CMOS, booting without RAM (no beeps) and switching BIOS, they all end up at 62.

Anyone faced this problem before?


----------



## Scotsdragon

i downloaded thx pro which it says my board supports but when i install it my media player says the formats are un supported but i know they are, i click my speakers and it says their are audio enhancement causing issues


----------



## mike.dp.05

How to work with the offset voltage on mpower z77? I'm planning to get one to oc i7 3770k to about 4.5ghz only, but it's the only thing that's holding me back - offset voltage. From what ive read, it doesn't have offset voltage. Any workaround getting offset voltage for mpower?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike.dp.05*
> 
> How to work with the offset voltage on mpower z77? I'm planning to get one to oc i7 3770k to about 4.5ghz only, but it's the only thing that's holding me back - offset voltage. From what ive read, it doesn't have offset voltage. Any workaround getting offset voltage for mpower?


It doesn't have offset voltage. I posted a way to use vdroop offset which works the same awhile back but its limited to how good your chip is.


----------



## mike.dp.05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> It doesn't have offset voltage. I posted a way to use vdroop offset which works the same awhile back but its limited to how good your chip is.


So that method you posted is the only way? If I have a bad chip, does that mean there's no way to overclock other than just staying on a constant voltage even in idle/low loads? What about leaving the voltage in auto?


----------



## toomi1982

What can I say after couple of days with testing. 4.2 Ghz is max what i can set stable. Sad but true. I have very bad chip as well. 4.2 Ghz with 1.150v is stable like a rock. Could be run faster all the more that i have custom WC. MoBo is good for OC , RAM too. Most of 3770k users can easy run it at 4.5 and faser with 1.2v. Btw thanks for advices and opinion.


----------



## CL3P20

you know IB is more temp sensitive vs. volt sensitive... as well.. you must raise VTT with clock speed eventually

*What load temps are you hitting so far with vcore around 1.25v and VTT at 1.1v?


----------



## mike.dp.05

How do go with 24/7 OCs with no offset voltage for idle times or low loads?


----------



## tinuz97

Did someone test the new E7751IMS.H82 Beta bios?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike.dp.05*
> 
> How do go with 24/7 OCs with no offset voltage for idle times or low loads?


I used a GB z77 ud3h to compare the differences between fixed & offset. At 4.8Ghz 1.35V (load) using offset where it idled at 1.6Ghz & 0.9V the cpu was a few degrees cooler at idle & used 40 watts more power than fixed speed & voltage, under load temps & voltages were the same as fixed.
So the difference between fixed & offset is less than 50 watts in the idle state, bit of power savings if the rig stays in idle a lot, nothing major.


----------



## ZicaGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmuinga*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Did you get solution for the error Code 62 problem?
> 
> I am not using a discrete GPU. The machine stops booting at code 62 and displays nothing on the screen via HDMI. THe USB 3.0 ports do not get power.
> 
> I have tried removing the battery, clearing CMOS, booting without RAM (no beeps) and switching BIOS, they all end up at 62.
> 
> Anyone faced this problem before?


I'm having the same problem as you. Was functioning normally, but today I turn and crashed into the code 62. Use the igp of 3770k and not have dedicated graphics card.

Now my computer does not start, does not show image, and error 62. I do not know what to do. I've tried all the procedures that you described above.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinuz97*
> 
> Did someone test the new E7751IMS.H82 Beta bios?


No not yet
I may wait till its completed and final.


----------



## mike.dp.05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I used a GB z77 ud3h to compare the differences between fixed & offset. At 4.8Ghz 1.35V (load) using offset where it idled at 1.6Ghz & 0.9V the cpu was a few degrees cooler at idle & used 40 watts more power than fixed speed & voltage, under load temps & voltages were the same as fixed.
> So the difference between fixed & offset is less than 50 watts in the idle state, bit of power savings if the rig stays in idle a lot, nothing major.


You mean most of the owners here oc their mpower to fixed speed and voltage?


----------



## FtW 420

I do. While offset doesn't hurt it isn't that much of a difference, with fixed voltage it still doesn't pull power all the time when unloaded.

I can get more power savings by turning off the lamp at my desk while the rig is idling.


----------



## mike.dp.05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I do. While offset doesn't hurt it isn't that much of a difference, with fixed voltage it still doesn't pull power all the time when unloaded.
> 
> I can get more power savings by turning off the lamp at my desk while the rig is idling.


I understood that the power consumption is just not enough to justify the offset voltage. But how about the wear and tear placed on the cpu for 24/7 on a high volatage?


----------



## FtW 420

There isn't much extra wear & tear, the voltage stays higher when fixed but when idling it isn't pulling current like it does under load. The higher voltage does mean a bit more power consumed when at idle, but not enough to really speed up degradation.
Instead of the chip living 10 years it might be 9 or 9 1/.2. I can only guess at the numbers, depends how much time the rig spends idling over it's life, temps, etc... Fixed will degrade slightly faster but not significantly enough to really worry about.
.


----------



## Blatsz32

you guys with the 62 error code have reset CMOS and still nothing?
the only thing I can suggest is maybe post in the MSI forums and see if anyone there may have an answer for you.

So..I watched my boot codes as my comp was starting and 62 came up..what i am gathering is that it has to do with the way the computer checks the components. 62 was the last number that showed up before A2 came up and the system was able to boot into windows. i am not sure what order a mobo checks component stability but I suggest you check each thinkg one by one..pull out memory, check HDD conections (SATA cables), and last but not least check to see if your CPU is correctly seated.
I am leaning toward a harddrive or SATA connection issue due to 62 being the last post code before boot..I also read that it could mean a DMA issue (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_memory_access) i googled "post code 62" and a site explaining post codes for AMI bios came up.
http://www.bioscentral.com/postcodes/amibios.htm

Hopefully it answers some questions...now resolving the issue is something else.
http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=163630.0
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/327841-30-debug-video-bios


----------



## mike.dp.05

What is this error 62? Does a lot of owners experience this? I was about to order mine but thought twice when i saw the posts about error 62 and the chance that a board can be bricked.


----------



## CL3P20

as for the 62 post code... have you tried using a GPU yet.. or still trying to boot on IGPu?


----------



## mike.dp.05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> as for the 62 post code... have you tried using a GPU yet.. or still trying to boot on IGPu?


does code 62 happens only when booting with the igpu? If we use a discrete card, there won't be any issues with code 62?


----------



## mike.dp.05

i've seen reviews on newegg saying that there have been reports on this board blowing up in smoke and bent cpu pins? Any truth to this? I'm really thinking twice now about buying this board because of the negative reviews.


----------



## Blatsz32

code 62 is a normal boot order code. When there is an issue with the order 62 the mobo will freeze there.In the links I posted it seemed to deal with GPU issues. One person fixed thier issue by plugging power into onboard power pins for the gpu. Another person fixed thier issue with a BIOS update.

As far as issues wit the board..i've owned an ASUS and a Gigabyte, they to have had issues. No manufacturer has issue free boards.
If you are having a code62 error with an iGPU i would see if a discreet will make a diffrence...if you read the links I posted even having a discreet gpu can cause the 62 error. so you never know if it will fix it.
Svet, a moderator on the MSI forums, and creator of some of the beta BIOS, seems to think its a BIOS issue.


----------



## mike.dp.05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> code 62 is a normal boot order code. When there is an issue with the order 62 the mobo will freeze there.In the links I posted it seemed to deal with GPU issues. One person fixed thier issue by plugging power into onboard power pins for the gpu. Another person fixed thier issue with a BIOS update.
> 
> As far as issues wit the board..i've owned an ASUS and a Gigabyte, they to have had issues. No manufacturer has issue free boards.
> If you are having a code62 error with an iGPU i would see if a discreet will make a diffrence...if you read the links I posted even having a discreet gpu can cause the 62 error. so you never know if it will fix it.
> Svet, a moderator on the MSI forums, and creator of some of the beta BIOS, seems to think its a BIOS issue.


So it can be fixed with just a bios update maybe. How about reports on Mpower mobos smoking up? Any reports on this in any of the owners here? Thanks for the explanation on the error code 62.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike.dp.05*
> 
> I understood that the power consumption is just not enough to justify the offset voltage. But how about the wear and tear placed on the cpu for 24/7 on a high volatage?


There is a throttle back internally on the chip IF it ever gets to hot.
I don't see the issue about wear and tear for anything up to Intel spec voltage recommendations

I never have seen chip failure that can be documented and proved from running with a fixed voltage if within Intel spec.............. lots of fear mongering thou.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike.dp.05*
> 
> So it can be fixed with just a bios update maybe. How about reports on Mpower mobos smoking up? Any reports on this in any of the owners here? Thanks for the explanation on the error code 62.


Haven't heard about mpowers going up in smoke.
You might be thinking of some of MSI AMD motherboards, there were widespread reports about some of those going up in smoke, not the same with MSI intel boards though.


----------



## mike.dp.05

I'll get mine when the price might get down a bit. It's just too much now from newegg. 199 + tax and ship. Comes to 224. Well at price with oc formula and an open box Maximus V Formula. Thanks guys!


----------



## ibleedspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike.dp.05*
> 
> I'll get mine when the price might get down a bit. It's just too much now from newegg. 199 + tax and ship. Comes to 224. Well at price with oc formula and an open box Maximus V Formula. Thanks guys!


dude buy the mpower...oc formula and open box v formula? no no no...never buy an open box...as for reviews on newegg there are going to be doa,s and whiners and complainers on every single product you look at...mpower will beat out both the other boards you mentioned.
also there is no tax on newegg...


----------



## mike.dp.05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibleedspeed*
> 
> dude buy the mpower...oc formula and open box v formula? no no no...never buy an open box...as for reviews on newegg there are going to be doa,s and whiners and complainers on every single product you look at...mpower will beat out both the other boards you mentioned.
> also there is no tax on newegg...


I do have tax in NJ. But probably have it shipped to my brother in NY. I really like the mpower but there's still shipping. If i would buy it now, I'll just be wasting a $10 coupon. Just gonna have to wait for at least 2 weeks. And a question guys, do you have any luck using the MVP lucidlogic? Is it a big difference if using it?


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike.dp.05*
> 
> I do have tax in NJ. But probably have it shipped to my brother in NY. I really like the mpower but there's still shipping. If i would buy it now, I'll just be wasting a $10 coupon. Just gonna have to wait for at least 2 weeks. And a question guys, do you have any luck using the MVP lucidlogic? Is it a big difference if using it?


Could always get Shoprunner to combat the shipping. If you sign up for the 30 day trial cancel immediately on their site and it will offer you a year for free if you make 3 purchases in... 60 days I think? Great deal, I always get 2 day shipping now. Doesn't work on the heavier stuff though.


----------



## mike.dp.05

Guys is this compatible with the mpower? No issues?


----------



## madweazl

My MPower has been great so far. I did have a bent pin in the socket but fixed it myself (those things sure are small). It could have been my fault but I seriously doubt it. I had one issue where it would POST. Reset the CMOS, took our the battery, nothing worked. Finally ended up trying to boot from the integrated graphics and it popped right up. Reset the BIOS while I was in BIOS and went back to my previous configuration without issue.


----------



## Gapi182

Can anyone help me? How do I control my CPU cooler fans. In the control center they're marked as gray and I can't control them







. That wouldn't be a problem if my cooler wasn't the silver arrow extreme with it's 2400 RPM. I have both of my fans plugged into that connector you usually get with a cooler and then a single connector is plugged into a 4 pin connector so that I have both fans plugged into the same 4 pin connector. Should I manually plug them into separate connectors to be able to control them?


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gapi182*
> 
> Can anyone help me? How do I control my CPU cooler fans. In the control center they're marked as gray and I can't control them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That wouldn't be a problem if my cooler wasn't the silver arrow extreme with it's 2400 RPM. I have both of my fans plugged into that connector you usually get with a cooler and then a single connector is plugged into a 4 pin connector so that I have both fans plugged into the same 4 pin connector. Should I manually plug them into separate connectors to be able to control them?


Bios Settings>Advanced>Hardware Monitor>CPU Smart fan target,and cpu minimum fan speed


----------



## Gapi182

Oh thanks so much. This is just music in my ears. It's okay that I put the fan target to 40C right? Damn it's so quiet at 670RPM. Impossible to hear. Thank you so much! Also I just wanna ask which programs do you guys have installed from the Live Update 5?


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gapi182*
> 
> Oh thanks so much. This is just music in my ears. It's okay that I put the fan target to 40C right? Damn it's so quiet at 670RPM. Impossible to hear. Thank you so much! Also I just wanna ask which programs do you guys have installed from the Live Update 5?


yes I use 40c methinks

only the minimum drivers to make make everything work
ie: realtek ethernet & sound, sata, usb's ,intel management eng comp. etc


----------



## Scotsdragon

Can you guys tell me where to start when Overclocking my mpower E.G what things to set in my bios (like vdroop and such)

i have

i5 3570k
8gb 2133mhz patriot viper ram
corsair h100i with push config venting out of the top of my CM Storm Stryker

I ran Aiada on whilst using the OC genie function which put me to 4.2ghz and cpu z said my volts were at 1.152v and my temps were highest mids 60's average about 54/55 fans on full speed

im new to Over clocking but wish to learn ive done alot of reading some helpfull some not and i would like to draw from your guys experience


----------



## ShadyGaby

Hello guys

Any idea if I disable multi monitor to IGPU, it will work HDMI on the dedicated video card. More specifically when you turn of the computer , the monitor says he has no HDMI signal when put in the video card, but if you put in IGPU work. What should I do to go and HDMI on the video card. Is a GTX 560 video card on old motherboard was working perfectly!


----------



## Icydead

Guys does anyone know why my HDDs are stuck in udma 5 while they support udma 6 ?


----------



## mastercommander

i have upgraded my rig and still rocking the mpower very nice board. here is my old set up



and this is my new one


----------



## ace ventura069

can i join


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> can i join


Join? Alrighty then!


----------



## sycA

Hey dudes, so I recently purchased the z77 mpower and I really do like it although I am having an issue with it. That being that at load the temperature monitor on the board reads that it gets up to 69c.

I will admit my set up could be better (my case is 7 years old and I'm using whatever fans I can find from my old build/case -- be it 80mm or 120mm.) I just need advise! My cpu is the i7-3770 and I am not currently overclocking.

I signed up here just to ask sorry if I am intruding.

Thanks


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sycA*
> 
> Hey dudes, so I recently purchased the z77 mpower and I really do like it although I am having an issue with it. That being that at load the temperature monitor on the board reads that it gets up to 69c.
> 
> I will admit my set up could be better (my case is 7 years old and I'm using whatever fans I can find from my old build/case -- be it 80mm or 120mm.) I just need advise! My cpu is the i7-3770 and I am not currently overclocking.
> 
> I signed up here just to ask sorry if I am intruding.
> 
> Thanks


Sounds like poor temps.. this is no result of the mobo..

I would examine your mount and possibly add more fans for better circulation.


----------



## sycA

What should I be looking for regarding the mounting?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sycA*
> 
> What should I be looking for regarding the mounting?


depends on what cooler your using really.. hard to say.

*I usually just take the cooler off completely and check the spread on the thermal paste.. this will confirm if you had any mount issues. If everything looks good.. just clean it off and follow the same steps you did last time for mounting. Honestly.. 69c full load is within reason depending on your cooler, and ambient temps as well as the program used to stress test.

ie- if you told me your using H100 and its 50F in your house and you stress tested with SuperPi.. then you have a real issues 

if you told me your using stock cooler and its ~67F in your house, stress testing with Intel Burn test... I doubt there is anything wrong at all... temps are fine.


----------



## s33msl3git

can i join too?


----------



## sycA

Quote:


> depends on what cooler your using really.. hard to say.
> 
> *I usually just take the cooler off completely and check the spread on the thermal paste.. this will confirm if you had any mount issues. If everything looks good.. just clean it off and follow the same steps you did last time for mounting. Honestly.. 69c full load is within reason depending on your cooler, and ambient temps as well as the program used to stress test.
> 
> ie- if you told me your using H100 and its 50F in your house and you stress tested with SuperPi.. then you have a real issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you told me your using stock cooler and its ~67F in your house, stress testing with Intel Burn test... I doubt there is anything wrong at all... temps are fine.


Ambient room temp is about 77C.

I am using stock cooler that comes with a 3770.

My cpu's temps are "in the norm" with it's stock heatsink.

What worries me is the temperature reading that's on the actual motherboard (the LED display) will shoot up to 70-73c when playing a video game like WoW on ultra.

I think I will re-apply my thermal paste and make sure my heatsink locks in good this time. (I do plan on upgrading to a better heatsink in the future.)

I just dont want to ruin my motherboard with temps like 70c (Im not even sure if it bad for it.)


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sycA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> depends on what cooler your using really.. hard to say.
> 
> *I usually just take the cooler off completely and check the spread on the thermal paste.. this will confirm if you had any mount issues. If everything looks good.. just clean it off and follow the same steps you did last time for mounting. Honestly.. 69c full load is within reason depending on your cooler, and ambient temps as well as the program used to stress test.
> 
> ie- if you told me your using H100 and its 50F in your house and you stress tested with SuperPi.. then you have a real issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you told me your using stock cooler and its ~67F in your house, stress testing with Intel Burn test... I doubt there is anything wrong at all... temps are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient room temp is about 77C.
> 
> I am using stock cooler that comes with a 3770.
> 
> My cpu's temps are "in the norm" with it's stock heatsink.
> 
> What worries me is the temperature reading that's on the actual motherboard (the LED display) will shoot up to 70-73c when playing a video game like WoW on ultra.
> 
> I think I will re-apply my thermal paste and make sure my heatsink locks in good this time. (I do plan on upgrading to a better heatsink in the future.)
> 
> I just dont want to ruin my motherboard with temps like 70c (Im not even sure if it bad for it.)
Click to expand...

*if its 77c in the house your in... leave now.. something is about to burst into flames !!









So long as its only 77F ... your OK .. and temps are normal with stock cooling.







..


----------



## sycA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> *if its 77c in the house your in... leave now.. something is about to burst into flames !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So long as its only 77F ... your OK .. and temps are normal with stock cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


HAH yes, 77f my bad.

So you think the temperature reading is okay? My cpu is only around 60c when in a game but my motherboard temp reads 70-73c. I just want to confirm... you think that is okay?


----------



## CL3P20

what program is reading 60c compared to your mobo display?

*I would say in-game.. thats a bit high..something a additional fan in your case should help with.. for something like Prime95 or IBT, those temps are ok though. Gaming or stress testing on stock cooling is going to get you +40c over ambient though.. and your right about there..


----------



## sycA

Well the reading on my motherboard is system temp reading, not my cpu reading.

Well, it's the led display that is on all z77 mpowers, showing system temp not cpu temp.

for example, in HW monitor the TMPIN0 temperature is the same temperature reading that the display on my mobo shows. Not my CPU temperature but system.

It is my northbridge that is getting the high readings. 42-45c idle and 68-73c with gaming.


----------



## CL3P20

NB = IMC .. which for Ivy Bridge is internal to the CPU

What your seeing is CPU temps being reported differently due to the different software and sensors being read. From my understanding - the Mpower reports 'on-die' CPU temps on the LCD poster.

I would look to add another fan near the CPU area to try to increase the fresh air supply to the CPU fan..and lower ambients in your case.


----------



## sycA

Thanks for replying and helping me, CL3. However, I am confused by what you mean.

What exactly is the mpower's led reporting?

edit:
Also, what cpu fan heatsinks do you all recommend for this board? I need to make sure what I get will fit, and looking at all the onboard mobo heatsinks surrounding the cou it may be a toughy.


----------



## CL3P20

I use a Zalman CNPs10x.. 1x fan.. working well.

*as for the LCD poster - it is showing the on-die temp.. which is different than some sensors and software show. Generally speaking, it is a much more accurate temp than reported on the IHS.


----------



## jlpurvis

So I am ordering my MPower on Thursday, though it won't be another month till I can use it, since I still need to buy the processor I am going to be using (Core i7 3770k). Is anybody else using this config with air cooling? If so, what's the best settings you have to optimize the performance of both the processor and the motherboard?


----------



## jlpurvis

I've got a ZALMAN CNPS9500A for my current config (Socket 775) and I really like it's performance. I will probably be going with Zalman for this build as well.


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlpurvis*
> 
> I've got a ZALMAN CNPS9500A for my current config (Socket 775) and I really like it's performance. I will probably be going with Zalman for this build as well.


well i have this board with my h100 and an i53570k and i took it all the way to 4.7ghz with 1.38volts from experience here is what i know

4.0ghz -4.4ghz needs about 1.20-1.25volts and 4.5ghz needs about 1.28volts and 4.6ghz needs about 1.34volts and so on... higher clocks dont scale well with the voltages so i would expect with that cooler to get about 4.0ghz -4.4ghz as that cooler doesnt look like it can preform well with higher voltages. who know maybe you get a lucky one. and btw 3770k and the 3570k get the same clocks when overclocking


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastercommander*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jlpurvis*
> 
> I've got a ZALMAN CNPS9500A for my current config (Socket 775) and I really like it's performance. I will probably be going with Zalman for this build as well.
> 
> 
> 
> well i have this board with my h100 and an i53570k and i took it all the way to 4.7ghz with 1.38volts from experience here is what i know
> 
> 4.0ghz -4.4ghz needs about 1.20-1.25volts and 4.5ghz needs about 1.28volts and 4.6ghz needs about 1.34volts and so on... higher clocks dont scale well with the voltages so i would expect with that cooler to get about 4.0ghz -4.4ghz as that cooler doesnt look like it can preform well with higher voltages. who know maybe you get a lucky one. and btw 3770k and the 3570k get the same clocks when overclocking
Click to expand...

 A lot of generalized information in that post.. but close enough. 

*3770k on air will likely run between 4.4 and 4.8ghz stable for daily use depending on ambient temps and vcore required.


----------



## ShadyGaby

Any ideea how to enable cpu phase mode ? Control center reports that is disabled!



Here is a video with my setings:




Sorry it is not in English


----------



## mike.dp.05

Mpower vs Asrock OC Formula guys? Which wins? and why? Thanks.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike.dp.05*
> 
> Mpower vs Asrock OC Formula guys? Which wins? and why? Thanks.


You come here to troll with this Q?

Please post your own thread, and assume everyone here has already voted for the mpower.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> You come here to troll with this Q?
> 
> Please post your own thread, and assume everyone here has already voted for the mpower.


Word.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike.dp.05*
> 
> Mpower vs Asrock OC Formula guys? Which wins? and why? Thanks.


This thread if you can read is for Mpower users
If you want to find out about other motherboards start a thread in another forum


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> Any ideea how to enable cpu phase mode ? Control center reports that is disabled!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a video with my setings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it is not in English


You have to enable it in the bios under the Eco tab. By default it disables once you set vcore.


----------



## MadeinUganda

Bought my Mpower yesterday with a 3570k! So far, I am loving the board. Going to swap out the G skill ripjaws x (borrowing them) for G Skill Sniper. Sorry for the sideways picture and horrible camera quality.


----------



## ShadyGaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> You have to enable it in the bios under the Eco tab. By default it disables once you set vcore.


The Vcore is on auto and on cpu phase mode i have auto or disabled and is set on auto :-S

Thanks anyway! I think it's from, EUP 2013 off. I try to put it on to see the result!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadeinUganda*
> 
> Bought my Mpower yesterday with a 3570k! So far, I am loving the board. Going to swap out the G skill ripjaws x (borrowing them) for G Skill Sniper. Sorry for the sideways picture and horrible camera quality.


Welcome to the club, the board is very good and I'm sure it will surprise you with its performance







. Picture quality is ok


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> The Vcore is on auto and on cpu phase mode i have auto or disabled and is set on auto :-S
> 
> Thanks anyway! I think it's from, EUP 2013 off. I try to put it on to see the result!
> Welcome to the club, the board is very good and I'm sure it will surprise you with its performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Picture quality is ok


Make sure c states are enabled or Exist can't remember whats in the bios. Do the vrm lights flash or are they solid all the time?


----------



## ShadyGaby

The lights are on al the time, my setings are the one in the video, just c1e disabled, because I have instability in games and Freeze in windows sometimes!

EUP 2013 on is the same as off in this case :-s


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> The lights are on al the time, my setings are the one in the video, just c1e disabled, because I have instability in games and Freeze in windows sometimes!
> 
> EUP 2013 on is the same as off in this case :-s


Turn your c states to enabled and set cpu vcore offset to like 75% and see if its still unstable. I made a little how to in the thread awhile back, I'll see if I can find it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1302731/official-msi-z77-mpower-owners-club-all-things-mpower/1760_20#post_19093292

then make sure you have phase control set to auto and they should be adjusting depending on the load.


----------



## ShadyGaby

For my 4.4GHz is recommended on or auto ? I think set to auto, intel c-state is disabled!

Without C1E I perfect stability and good power consumption in idle ~ 93W and loade~ 170W with prime95 for the CPU , but I want to drop phases when I did not need them!

When I get home I enable intel c-state and hope to have active phases.

Thanks a lot for your help and keep you updated with the result


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> For my 4.4GHz is recommended on or auto ? I think set to auto, intel c-state is disabled!
> 
> Without C1E I perfect stability and good power consumption in idle ~ 93W and loade~ 170W with prime95 for the CPU , but I want to drop phases when I did not need them!
> 
> When I get home I enable intel c-state and hope to have active phases.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help and keep you updated with the result


Does your voltage stay constant in cpuz? Or does it drop to like 0.9v when idle?


----------



## ShadyGaby

It drops in idle to ~0.988v and the cpu downclocks to 1608MHz


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> it drops in idle to ~0.988v and the cpu downclocks to 1608MHz


Save your profile in your bios then set it up like I have in the picks in that guide and see if it when you get home.


----------



## eballard

Hey all,

Just a quick question to those running SLI on thier MPower. Is it possible to fit an Asus Essence STX sound card in the top PCI x1 slot.

I have just bought my MPower and couple of 660 ti's to SLI with and I'm wanting to know if I can fit a sound card in as well?

Any help would be great

Edit - just saw a photo in the thread with someone using it in the top slot - looks like it will work! Sorry for not reading through!


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eballard*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Just a quick question to those running SLI on thier MPower. Is it possible to fit an Asus Essence STX sound card in the top PCI x1 slot.
> 
> I have just bought my MPower and couple of 660 ti's to SLI with and I'm wanting to know if I can fit a sound card in as well?
> 
> Any help would be great
> 
> Edit - just saw a photo in the thread with someone using it in the top slot - looks like it will work! Sorry for not reading through!


I use a X-fi sound card in the top slot. I had to remove the hard cover on it because it was hitting the backplate on my top GPU.


----------



## ace ventura069

anyone who knows the best oc settings for this board with i3770k for 24/7 use ?


----------



## eballard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> I use a X-fi sound card in the top slot. I had to remove the hard cover on it because it was hitting the backplate on my top GPU.


Great thats good to know - I'm sure I can get it to work somehow.

Thanks!


----------



## eballard

While I'm here - can any one recommend an overclocking guide for the MSI MPower (I will be using an i3570k), preferable one a squirrel could follow as I am a complete newbie at overclocking! Hopefully I'm in the right place though!


----------



## jlpurvis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> I use a X-fi sound card in the top slot. I had to remove the hard cover on it because it was hitting the backplate on my top GPU.


I hope I don't have to remove the hard cover on the Sounblaster 7x.


----------



## yukkerz

Quote:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just a quick question to those running SLI on thier MPower. Is it possible to fit an Asus Essence STX sound card in the top PCI x1 slot.
> 
> I have just bought my MPower and couple of 660 ti's to SLI with and I'm wanting to know if I can fit a sound card in as well?
> 
> Any help would be great
> 
> Edit - just saw a photo in the thread with someone using it in the top slot - looks like it will work! Sorry for not reading through!
> Edited by eballard - Today at 2:15 pm


I have 2x 670 gtx and the Asus Essence STX fits perfectly with no clearance issues.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> anyone who knows the best oc settings for this board with i3770k for 24/7 use ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eballard*
> 
> While I'm here - can any one recommend an overclocking guide for the MSI MPower (I will be using an i3570k), preferable one a squirrel could follow as I am a complete newbie at overclocking! Hopefully I'm in the right place though!


Both of you guys could start here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1302731/official-msi-z77-mpower-owners-club-all-things-mpower/1760_20#post_19093292

This setup is pretty much like the use of offset on another board allowing some overclocking with power saving features. If you really wanna push your chips you'll need to use a static vcore though.


----------



## eballard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yukkerz*
> 
> I have 2x 670 gtx and the Asus Essence STX fits perfectly with no clearance issues.


Awesome that solves my problem - out of interest is there any clearance space between the two? I am wanting to put a back plate on my 660.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Both of you guys could start here
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1302731/official-msi-z77-mpower-owners-club-all-things-mpower/1760_20#post_19093292
> 
> This setup is pretty much like the use of offset on another board allowing some overclocking with power saving features. If you really wanna push your chips you'll need to use a static vcore though.


Great that sounds awesome will give it a read!

Thanks


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Both of you guys could start here
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1302731/official-msi-z77-mpower-owners-club-all-things-mpower/1760_20#post_19093292
> 
> This setup is pretty much like the use of offset on another board allowing some overclocking with power saving features. If you really wanna push your chips you'll need to use a static vcore though.


thx mate, i wil read it and give it a try


----------



## alextheguy

Best CPU OC (i5 3570k) @ 4.7GHZ with a cheap air cooler
Best RAM OC (Samsung Green RAM 1600MHZ 4GB x 2) @ 2200MHZ 10-11-10-27 1T


----------



## CL3P20

Nice work Alex!

Glad to see you have grown into your board since your purchase. GJ on the RAM tuning as well


----------



## ShadyGaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Save your profile in your bios then set it up like I have in the picks in that guide and see if it when you get home.


I put Intel C-states enabled, and now LEDs flashing and shows me the number of active phases, comand center report that is disabled but I guess something is wrong somewhere.

Here are some photos:




Now consumption decreased by another 5-7W at idle and load!

I owe you one!! Thank you very much!!

Sorry for the delay but I had problems with the internet!


----------



## ivoryg37

The mpower is a 4slot card correct for sli? I'm trying to buy the fitting to water cool my sli GPU


----------



## MadeinUganda

Hey guys, is anyone here having trouble with the latest bios? I'm just checking before I download it.


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadeinUganda*
> 
> Hey guys, is anyone here having trouble with the latest bios? I'm just checking before I download it.


there really isnt a need to update the bios. only update if your having problems or a new feature that you like came out. i would update my bios every time if it didnt reset the bios every time


----------



## yukkerz

You should have enough clearance for a black plate yeah. The motherboard supports 3 way sli.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yukkerz*
> 
> You should have enough clearance for a black plate yeah. The motherboard supports 3 way sli.


It only supports 2 way sli, there's not enough pcie lanes for 3 way.


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Nice work Alex!
> 
> Glad to see you have grown into your board since your purchase. GJ on the RAM tuning as well


Thanks bro. I'm satisfied with the achievement of 4.7GHZ overclock and DDR3 2200MHZ which are fast for me...And I can hit 5.0GHZ with watercooler...as my chip is considered a good one


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yukkerz*
> 
> You should have enough clearance for a black plate yeah. The motherboard supports 3 way sli.


This motherboard with three cards is only 8x 4x 4x and sli cannot function with 4x speeds so no 3 way with this card.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> The mpower is a 4slot card correct for sli? I'm trying to buy the fitting to water cool my sli GPU


when i buy a bridge for my sli set up, it will be this one. it has a pic included. i hope this is what you were asking for. i can measure for you if you are going to use crystal links.


----------



## yukkerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastercommander*
> 
> This motherboard with three cards is only 8x 4x 4x and sli cannot function with 4x speeds so no 3 way with this card.


Yeah you are right sorry about that. Yup 2 way sli only. Love the bluetooth and wifi on motherboard also. That was a main plus for me.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastercommander*
> 
> This motherboard with three cards is only 8x 4x 4x and sli cannot function with 4x speeds so no 3 way with this card.


An x4 PCIe 3.0 lane is the equivalent of an x8 PCIe 2.0, correct?


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> An x4 PCIe 3.0 lane is the equivalent of an x8 PCIe 2.0, correct?


You are correct but sli still can function at 4x speeds no matter of pcie gen 3 or gen 2 it looks at its physical state physically a pcie 3.0 4x is a 4x not a 8x pcie 2.0 Even though they have the same speeds they are completely different


----------



## big_buka

hi all.... have some problem with this mb.
I've updated bios from flash drive and mb now give me a b2 postcode
if i use second bios got the same result...
trying to remove graphic card also get b2....
any suggestions ?
CPU : 3570k
GPU AMD HD6950
RAM Kingston HyperX 2400Mhz 2x4Gb


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *big_buka*
> 
> hi all.... have some problem with this mb.
> I've updated bios from flash drive and mb now give me a b2 postcode
> if i use second bios got the same result...
> trying to remove graphic card also get b2....
> any suggestions ?
> CPU : 3570k
> GPU AMD HD6950
> RAM Kingston HyperX 2400Mhz 2x4Gb


 After the flash, did you fully power down and try to reset CMOS?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *big_buka*
> 
> hi all.... have some problem with this mb.
> I've updated bios from flash drive and mb now give me a b2 postcode
> if i use second bios got the same result...
> trying to remove graphic card also get b2....
> any suggestions ?
> CPU : 3570k
> GPU AMD HD6950
> RAM Kingston HyperX 2400Mhz 2x4Gb


If your 6950 is running 6970 BIOS, try it on 6950 BIOS. My 6950s wouldnt work on this board with the 6970 flash (not sure if this has been corrected by MSI yet or not).


----------



## ace ventura069

@ nagle3092

i tried you settings to overclock but they failed.
tried with 50% bootscreen then blue screen
tried with 62.5% bootscreen then blue screen
then with 80% booted up then blue screen

what's wrong??


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> @ nagle3092
> 
> i tried you settings to overclock but they failed.
> tried with 50% bootscreen then blue screen
> tried with 62.5% bootscreen then blue screen
> then with 80% booted up then blue screen
> 
> what's wrong??


Whats your oc your trying to run and on what chip?


----------



## ace ventura069

tried the 4.5 on a i3770k


----------



## big_buka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> If your 6950 is running 6970 BIOS, try it on 6950 BIOS. My 6950s wouldnt work on this board with the 6970 flash (not sure if this has been corrected by MSI yet or not).


thx for reply but the problem is with my monitor. this post says that monitor couldn't be detected


----------



## Pyroferus

Help!!

I just put all my parts together except my video card see sig for parts list..

Im trying to install windows 7 but it says sata ports 1-6 "Not Present"

So i cant even open my DVD drive to install it.


----------



## CL3P20

Change SATA settings to IDE instead of AHCI and see if that fixes it


----------



## Pyroferus

never done this before how do I do that?


----------



## Pyroferus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Change SATA settings to IDE instead of AHCI and see if that fixes it


that didnt work...


----------



## Capwn

checked the data and power cable on the drive?


----------



## Pyroferus

OK next problem is only 16gb of 32 usable


----------



## alextheguy

How do you feel about my cable management?
Daily usage: CPU OCed to 4.7GHZ @ 1.28V
RAM OCed from 1600MHZ to 2200MHZ @ 10-11-10-27 1.45V
GPU OCed @ 1175/1375 1.225V


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> How do you feel about my cable management?
> Daily usage: CPU OCed to 4.7GHZ @ 1.28V
> RAM OCed from 1600MHZ to 2200MHZ @ 10-11-10-27 1.45V
> GPU OCed @ 1175/1375 1.225V


4.7ghz at 1.28volts seems too good to be true mine takes 1.38volts
What's your CPU? BTW I have an i5 3570k


----------



## Pyroferus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> How do you feel about my cable management?
> Daily usage: CPU OCed to 4.7GHZ @ 1.28V
> RAM OCed from 1600MHZ to 2200MHZ @ 10-11-10-27 1.45V
> GPU OCed @ 1175/1375 1.225V


What cables?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> tried the 4.5 on a i3770k


Try 100%, if that dont work you'll just need to bump your chip down to 4.4ghz. I think if I remember 100% only allowed me to pull 1.28v measured with a multimeter somewhere around there and I dont know if its chip specific (adjusts off VID maybe?).


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastercommander*
> 
> 4.7ghz at 1.28volts seems too good to be true mine takes 1.38volts
> What's your CPU? BTW I have an i5 3570k


Same, mine is 3570k.
check these out

http://s1105.photobucket.com/user/alextheguy1/media/latestoc1_zpsc157654f.jpg.html
http://s1105.photobucket.com/user/alextheguy1/media/latestoc2_zps1658144d.jpg.html


----------



## ivoryg37

What exactly does the 6 pin on the motherboard next to the 24 pin do?


----------



## Capwn

It is supplemental power for running multiple graphics cards, It is NOT REQUIRED even when running SLI or xfire. But helps when trying to overclock said cards.


----------



## ivoryg37

Oh OK thanks, I was just seeing if it was mandatory to try to better the cable management in my case. It doesn't provide any extra power to the CPU?


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Try 100%, if that dont work you'll just need to bump your chip down to 4.4ghz. I think if I remember 100% only allowed me to pull 1.28v measured with a multimeter somewhere around there and I dont know if its chip specific (adjusts off VID maybe?).


tried 4.5 @ 100% crash on starting 3dmark11
tried 4.4 @ 100% and it's the same...


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> It is supplemental power for running multiple graphics cards, It is NOT REQUIRED even when running SLI or xfire. But helps when trying to overclock said cards.


I forgot all about that, think I'll plug it in and see if I can get my cards past 1228 on the core.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> It is supplemental power for running multiple graphics cards, It is NOT REQUIRED even when running SLI or xfire. But helps when trying to overclock said cards.


*Especially newer mid->high end GPU's and older GPU's with no PCI-E input...

Most GPU type pull PLLv from the mobo's PCI-E slot, 12v supply.. some cards can draw quite a bit of wattage through the connection -> which pulls directly from one of the +12v connections on the 24pin mobo header.


----------



## Pyroferus

So I have been reading up and checking out things this mobo can do, all I can say is wow.

The latest is the app that lets you monitor your system, freaking sweet! its got the little digi display on the mobo with numbers that range anywhere from 35 to 49 I assume this is the cpu temp? If so its always off from the monitoring app on my phone.. Anyone else have this prob?

Is there any way around being able to use 32GB of memory in Windows 7 Home? I spent 240 bucks on 32 gigs of ram and I cant use it unless I upgrade to PRO!!!! Thats another 90 dollars!!!


----------



## jlpurvis

So has anybody setup a dedicated soundcard, such as the soundblaster 7x into this motherboard with an SLI config without any headaches?


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlpurvis*
> 
> So has anybody setup a dedicated soundcard, such as the soundblaster 7x into this motherboard with an SLI config without any headaches?


I used to run dual gtx 580 with my xonar DX sound card on the top pcie 1x and didn't have any problems but with sli remember that nothing can be in the third pcie 16 x slot other wise sli will not work.

So basicly if using sound card put it in an pcie 1x slot


----------



## Tremulant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlpurvis*
> 
> So has anybody setup a dedicated soundcard, such as the soundblaster 7x into this motherboard with an SLI config without any headaches?


You can look at my rig in the sig, I'm currently running GTX 680's SLI with a Soundblaster Fati1ity. Its currently in the top slot PCIE 1X as others have said as well (I also put pictures up) I have ran the set-up ever since i got the 2nd GTX 680 and have not encountered any issues what so ever. Is there a problem that you're running into? Maybe we can help?


----------



## ShadyGaby

Here is my rig with sleeving made by me!


----------



## jlpurvis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tremulant*
> 
> You can look at my rig in the sig, I'm currently running GTX 680's SLI with a Soundblaster Fati1ity. Its currently in the top slot PCIE 1X as others have said as well (I also put pictures up) I have ran the set-up ever since i got the 2nd GTX 680 and have not encountered any issues what so ever. Is there a problem that you're running into? Maybe we can help?


Those pics from your build are very encouraging. I have heard reports of some people having to remove the hard shells from off their sound cards to get them to fit. I am hoping the soundblaster 7x is small enough for it as well.


----------



## Pyroferus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> Here is my rig with sleeving made by me!


I need my case to look like this, very nice work!!!!


----------



## ShadyGaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyroferus*
> 
> I need my case to look like this, very nice work!!!!


Thanks!!

is not perfect, but it looks good!


----------



## alextheguy

Just for sharing! My rig isn't that great, but this is my best cable management due to limitations of CM690II....I can't hide those messy cables well.


----------



## ShadyGaby

Yours looks really good but if you could hide the cables from the fans in the back would be perfect









Keep up the good work


----------



## yukkerz

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0ST0DV4427
Newegg has a deal on some matching ram for the board. Wish I didn't already have some.


----------



## ace ventura069

did somebody already tried to give the yellow on the board a different color?


----------



## rony07

Please take a look at my images, and let me know if you'd be okay with either as 24/7 overclocks. Cooling is on an H100 on Max Performance.



Also, I'll be near a Microcenter in a couple weeks, so I'll have the opportunity to pick up a 3770K for a great price. Worth it? Or a waste of $230? Thanks in advance!


----------



## eballard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yukkerz*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0ST0DV4427
> Newegg has a deal on some matching ram for the board. Wish I didn't already have some.


They look awesome got an 8gb set for my mpower a few weeks ago. Can't wait till I get home to build it!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen

I am looking to do stable overclocks of 5Ghz 24/7, up to 5.5Ghz(Probably not 2/7). I will have CPU(3770K) cooling under control. Would I need to worry about cooling any parts of this board? Vregs, northbridge, southbridge, etc?
Would liquid cooling blocks for these parts be worth it at these clocks?
http://www.liquid-extasy.de/index.php/mb-kuehler/mb-mosfet/msi/nl-sw-msi-big-bang-z77-mpower-detail?showall=1#beschreibung
http://www.liquid-extasy.de/mb-kuehler/mb-chipsatz/msi/nl-nsb-msi-big-bang-z77-mpower-detail?showall=1#beschreibung


----------



## delpy8

HI ALL

Am I able to roll back my BIOS from 17.7 to 17.4 as ever since I updated the Bios Ive been having USB 3.0 issues


----------



## jlpurvis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> did somebody already tried to give the yellow on the board a different color?


I'm sure it's possible. I bet it would look good in blue.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlpurvis*
> 
> I'm sure it's possible. I bet it would look good in blue.


i whas thinking of putting some white carbon wrap on it,
but will it stay on because of the heat?
or with what should i change the color and is it possible to take that piece of sinck off and place it back?


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> HI ALL
> 
> Am I able to roll back my BIOS from 17.7 to 17.4 as ever since I updated the Bios Ive been having USB 3.0 issues


You can do that but I suspect you have another issue that is causing your problems.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> HI ALL
> 
> Am I able to roll back my BIOS from 17.7 to 17.4 as ever since I updated the Bios Ive been having USB 3.0 issues


Go to MSI forum and download the flash tool for USB stick
read about it
It has option to go back to previous bios in its interface
do full cmos bios clear right after the flash is complted

http://forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/user-guide-for-msi-hq-forum-flash-tool


----------



## Tremulant

Hi guys, I just wanted to get some feedback. All you guys/gals out there with 3570k's can you tell me whats your highest OC with voltage? I think i lost the silicon lottery because my chip goes to 4.2ghz at 1.17v and in order for me to hit 4.3GHZ stable i need 1.26v. I'd like to see what the average is on this forum. I'm thinking about switching to 3770k from Micro Center because i'm planning on doing video editing and making music...but I haven't quite decided yet.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tremulant*
> 
> Hi guys, I just wanted to get some feedback. All you guys/gals out there with 3570k's can you tell me whats your highest OC with voltage? I think i lost the silicon lottery because my chip goes to 4.2ghz at 1.17v and in order for me to hit 4.3GHZ stable i need 1.26v. I'd like to see what the average is on this forum. I'm thinking about switching to 3770k from Micro Center because i'm planning on doing video editing and making music...but I haven't quite decided yet.


Well for the video and music editing the 3770k would be worth it. I run 5.0ghz 24/7 at 1.5v, under water though.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Well for the video and music editing the 3770k would be worth it. I run 5.0ghz 24/7 at 1.5v, under water though.


You tried dropping the voltage at all?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALMOSTunseen*
> 
> You tried dropping the voltage at all?


Yeah this is it for my chip, not to worried though once the z87 xpower or mpower come out I'll upgrade and this chip will go in my sons rig running stock voltage.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALMOSTunseen*
> 
> I am looking to do stable overclocks of 5Ghz 24/7, up to 5.5Ghz(Probably not 2/7). I will have CPU(3770K) cooling under control. Would I need to worry about cooling any parts of this board? Vregs, northbridge, southbridge, etc?
> Would liquid cooling blocks for these parts be worth it at these clocks?
> http://www.liquid-extasy.de/index.php/mb-kuehler/mb-mosfet/msi/nl-sw-msi-big-bang-z77-mpower-detail?showall=1#beschreibung
> http://www.liquid-extasy.de/mb-kuehler/mb-chipsatz/msi/nl-nsb-msi-big-bang-z77-mpower-detail?showall=1#beschreibung


Never hurts to have a fan keep some airflow over the vregs, watercooling isn't really too useful on the z77 motherboards, the vregs don't get cooking hot & no there is real northbridge on the boards anymore.


----------



## Sevada88

Anyone using the onboard wifi? My phone literally connects faster than my computer by a mile...

Could it be the drivers? I downloaded them from MSI.com
Could it be my router settings? I have a laptop, my brother's PC, my phone and my brother's phone connecting to the router. We never had issues with speed.

My PC used to have a wired connection. I just need to have a decent wireless connection until I get the wire connected again.

Disregard. Seems like I needed to connect the Wifi antenna...stupid if you ask me.

Though the speed is 1/6 of what I got with a wired connection.


----------



## doulos1382

Hello People!!

I've been following this thread since i became a proud owner of this Mpower Mobo in combo with a MSI GTX 680 Lightning... Soon i will be posting pics in my signature.

I know this question has been answered many times before.. But I am planning to do a stable 24/7 overclock on my corei7 3770k *on air*. But honestly this is my first time.

I would like to know if there is a guide to overclocking on this mobo specifically?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ace ventura069

What you guy's think of my board?


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> What you guy's think of my board?


I'll do the same in a short while


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doulos1382*
> 
> Hello People!!
> 
> I've been following this thread since i became a proud owner of this Mpower Mobo in combo with a MSI GTX 680 Lightning... Soon i will be posting pics in my signature.
> 
> I know this question has been answered many times before.. But I am planning to do a stable 24/7 overclock on my corei7 3770k *on air*. But honestly this is my first time.
> 
> I would like to know if there is a guide to overclocking on this mobo specifically?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Not specifically,but i used this one: http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end


----------



## cowboyb

Hi, I am running windows 7 and am having a issue with the onboard wifi. Its slow and is showing up as a USB device named UB91. I have installed every driver available from the MSI website and it still runs slowly but I get really high connection bars. Everything shows up fine in the Device Manager. At the bottom right of my screen I have a USB connection icon though on the task bar. I cannot do anything to remove it, the only way it goes away is if I click to disconnect the USB and when I do that the connection stops and the wifi disappears. When I reboot it reappears and the USB icon is there with the green checkmark on it.

Now when I click on the usb it shows me all the devices that are connected or possible ones, whats odd too is there is a green checkmark on a printer even though I dont have one. Anyway UB91 is there and not listed as Atheros wireless or something like that and at 802.11b without an option for n.

Everything is set to default and my AE1000 netgear wireless usb works fine when plugged in.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## esukoto

I just love this board, even the onboard sound is also powerful, could blast my room with minimal volume

I hope there would be a sig for the owners of this board


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> I'll do the same in a short while


Nice, but i whas first lol


----------



## ShadyGaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Save your profile in your bios then set it up like I have in the picks in that guide and see if it when you get home.


I got a update on my OC!

I pushed my CPU, with your settings at 4.6GHz with 1.344v is safe to run it 24/7 ?

Here is a Prime 95 With small FFT for 30 minutes+ and is stable like a rock









I try to go up to 4.7 will not boot into windows with vdroop 62.5%. I have not tried more than that did not have time maybe on another day I try above but at the moment I am very pleased, and I think that is decent temperatures.

Thanks a lot for your help I began to understand how to do OC with this board


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> I got a update on my OC!
> 
> I pushed my CPU, with your settings at 4.6GHz with 1.344v is safe to run it 24/7 ?
> 
> Here is a Prime 95 With small FFT for 30 minutes+ and is stable like a rock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to go up to 4.7 will not boot into windows with vdroop 62.5%. I have not tried more than that did not have time maybe on another day I try above but at the moment I am very pleased, and I think that is decent temperatures.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help I began to understand how to do OC with this board


Temps look real good for that voltage, you'll be fine with that for 24/7. If you want to go higher try a higher vdroop offset, you are just using vdroop offset and leaving the voltage on auto right? This is only one way to oc it though, its nice because you get a low idle voltage and I wasnt getting any crazy voltage spikes when I was using it and testing with a multimeter. Unfortunately once you top out on vdroop offset your only option is to manually set vcore if you want to go higher.

I'm surprised to see that much variance though in your chip from mine, when I used 62% I think it was around 1.25v that I was getting. I guess it must go off of vid maybe.


----------



## ShadyGaby

Yes I`m using vdroop offset and the CPU volts is on auto









The cpu vcore on idle is around 0.967v and it downclocks to 1608Mhz

Thanks again for your help!

Sorry for my english but it is not my native language

Maybe it's because it's Sandy Bridge and needs more voltage.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> Yes I`m using vdroop offset and the CPU volts is on auto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cpu vcore on idle is around 0.967v and it downclocks to 1608Mhz
> 
> Thanks again for your help!
> 
> Sorry for my english but it is not my native language
> 
> Maybe it's because it's Sandy Bridge and needs more voltage.


OK that makes more sense, it must adjust off the vid then. I didnt even notice you had a SB, thats what i get for responding on my phone. On my 3770K even on 100% it would only pull around 1.29v iirc.

No worries on your English though, its more than enough to get the message across. I just wanted to make sure you didn't set the vcore and was getting the reading. My mistake for not paying attention.

I can't remember what the recommended max temp was for SB, I think most said 80c.


----------



## ShadyGaby

Thank you!

Another thing, with Overspeed Protection switched on the processor remains at 3.7GHz so I deactivated!

In the cooling department, I want to buy a more potent cooler such as Corsair H100i or Swiftech H220.

The Swiftech H220 is not yet available in my country, but should appear soon









PS: I updated the fans from my Corsair H70 updated my cable management!











The fans are Coolink SWiF2-120P and I love the color!


----------



## Radmanhs

just a quick q, what is the best way to control fans with this mobo?

Thanks


----------



## ALMOSTunseen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> just a quick q, what is the best way to control fans with this mobo?
> 
> Thanks


Plug them in?








Download MSI's "Control Centre" utility, that's the easiest way to setup fan curves, etc, outside of the BIOS.


----------



## ivoryg37

What is the best way to over clock on this motherboard? My CPU can run 4.5ghz @ 1.3v on my old gigabyte board. I'm not trying to run a set voltage. I would like it to idle with low voltages. As of right now I just changed the CPU ratio limit under CPU features to 43 for each core which is running fine. Is this the correct way to go about it?

I tried following nagle's guide posted here in the thread but no matter what I adjust the vdroop offset too I would get a blue screen with the code 0x000000D1. I'm trying to get to at least back to my 4.5. I adjust the vdroop to 100% and still blue screened at the boot


----------



## Ymac

YAY got mine:
























the MOBO he is replacing:








The CPU that powers it all:








the horror of stock cooler:








RAM will be replaced with Patriot Viper 3 Black Mamba, stock cooler is temporary, I broke my CoolIt ECO:


----------



## ALMOSTunseen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ymac*
> 
> RAM will be replaced with Patriot Viper 3 Black Mamba, stock cooler is temporary, I broke my CoolIt ECO:


Plastic mounting plates and back plates are horrible, they are just prone to breaking.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> What is the best way to over clock on this motherboard? My CPU can run 4.5ghz @ 1.3v on my old gigabyte board. I'm not trying to run a set voltage. I would like it to idle with low voltages. As of right now I just changed the CPU ratio limit under CPU features to 43 for each core which is running fine. Is this the correct way to go about it?
> 
> I tried following nagle's guide posted here in the thread but no matter what I adjust the vdroop offset too I would get a blue screen with the code 0x000000D1. I'm trying to get to at least back to my 4.5. I adjust the vdroop to 100% and still blue screened at the boot


It depends on your chip unfortunately, you could drop your multi or you'll have to use a set voltage. If you go with the set core the only real differences are slightly higher idle temps and slightly higher power consumption. If you have decent cooling its nothing to worry about. I just set voltage bow since going water and I use 1.5v 24/7. 1.3v won't be anything to worry about if you have a decent heatsink.


----------



## ShadyGaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> OK that makes more sense, it must adjust off the vid then. I didnt even notice you had a SB, thats what i get for responding on my phone. On my 3770K even on 100% it would only pull around 1.29v iirc.
> 
> No worries on your English though, its more than enough to get the message across. I just wanted to make sure you didn't set the vcore and was getting the reading. My mistake for not paying attention.
> 
> I can't remember what the recommended max temp was for SB, I think most said 80c.


Any ideea how clean CMOS after a BIOS update? Just push the button or pull the bios battery? Before each update, we used only button I did not remove the battery!

For a while, I get random BSOD's or freez. Debug shows no error. I suspect the CMOS!


----------



## ShadyGaby

Sorry the internet conection :-S


----------



## nagle3092

I hold the button for 10 seconds, but that's just me.


----------



## ShadyGaby

I remove the power cord from the power supply and leave 5 minutes, after that I press the button for 30 seconds!

I will try it to see if I have mor succes with your procedure


----------



## ShadyGaby

I found the problem with BSOD and Freeze it was not the cmos but the intel c-state and C1E. Specifically if I keep them active the CPU voltage would drop to 0.958v and my CPU does not work, with such a small voltage. So I disabled C1E and intel c-state I put on auto, and so far everything works perfectly and the idle voltage drops only at 0.987v. The idea came to me when I read the thread a few pages ago where I actively C1E and intel c-state and then the problems started!

Good to know for those who have Sandy Bridge processors. Maybe in the future MSI will implement a fix for this problem!


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> I found the problem with BSOD and Freeze it was not the cmos but the intel c-state and C1E. Specifically if I keep them active the CPU voltage would drop to 0.958v and my CPU does not work, with such a small voltage. So I disabled C1E and intel c-state I put on auto, and so far everything works perfectly and the idle voltage drops only at 0.987v. The idea came to me when I read the thread a few pages ago where I actively C1E and intel c-state and then the problems started!
> 
> Good to know for those who have Sandy Bridge processors. Maybe in the future MSI will implement a fix for this problem!


Thx for C1E information for Sandy Bridge mate







+rep for you.
But I use IB now and with C1E enabled doesn't cause BSOD so far, with SB it used to happened


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Thx for C1E information for Sandy Bridge mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep for you.
> But I use IB now and with C1E enabled doesn't cause BSOD so far, with SB it used to happened


Every one has a different story my i5 3570k at 4.7ghz it would bsod with C1E enabled plus it idles at 38C with h100.
I don't really have a reason to ever want c1e.


----------



## madweazl

Was just digging around in my BIOS and vdroop seems to have disappeared







Has anyone else noticed this? Running 17.7.


----------



## Rosco321

Hi, I am having some trouble getting my display port to work on my Mpower, the HDMI port works just fine but the display port does not, I am using a display to HDMI adapter and I have tested the adapter and it does work but for some reason the display port does not want to cooperate....

Does anyone have some advice on what is going on?


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Was just digging around in my BIOS and vdroop seems to have disappeared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this? Running 17.7.


Its within Hybrid Digital Power


----------



## rony07

Good afternoon all,

I just ordered an Asus Xonar DGX low-profile PCI-e X1 soundcard, and wanted to know if it would fit in the top-most X1 slot nearest the processor, or if that VRM heatsink is in the way. It looks like it should clear it, but wanted to know if I would have issues and should just install it in one of the lower slots. If possible, pictures please and thanks!


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rony07*
> 
> Good afternoon all,
> 
> I just ordered an Asus Xonar DGX low-profile PCI-e X1 soundcard, and wanted to know if it would fit in the top-most X1 slot nearest the processor, or if that VRM heatsink is in the way. It looks like it should clear it, but wanted to know if I would have issues and should just install it in one of the lower slots. If possible, pictures please and thanks!


It will fit I have a asus xonar DX and it has enough clearance from the vrms
The vrms are above the slot so any 1x card will fit perfectly fine


----------



## rony07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastercommander*
> 
> It will fit I have a asus xonar DX and it has enough clearance from the vrms
> The vrms are above the slot so any 1x card will fit perfectly fine


Awesome, that's good to know. I was talking about the extended heatsink that's to the right of the X1 slot, but it looks like MSI shaped it such that a card should clear right above it. Is that accurate?


----------



## Tremulant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rony07*
> 
> Good afternoon all,
> 
> I just ordered an Asus Xonar DGX low-profile PCI-e X1 soundcard, and wanted to know if it would fit in the top-most X1 slot nearest the processor, or if that VRM heatsink is in the way. It looks like it should clear it, but wanted to know if I would have issues and should just install it in one of the lower slots. If possible, pictures please and thanks!


I have a sound blaster X-Fi card with SLI cards...you can look at the pictures in my profile. Sound Card fits just fine in the top slot with no issues.


----------



## ShadyGaby

I used the processor at 4.6GHz and a few days I did not notice any difference in performance, especially in games, and video encording, so I returned to 4.4GHz which have a lower voltage and temperature 12 degrees lower.

Any suggestion on my current settings for 4.4GHz for more performance?

Here are the settings:







I was thinking the digital compensation level or CPU, Core OCP expander, to increasing them!

With this settings, I have the perfect stability in any application, and decent temperatures:



PS: This settings are the best for I5 2500k or I7 2600k to start the overclock


----------



## ace ventura069

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> I used the processor at 4.6GHz and a few days I did not notice any difference in performance, especially in games, and video encording, so I returned to 4.4GHz which have a lower voltage and temperature 12 degrees lower.
> 
> Any suggestion on my current settings for 4.4GHz for more performance?
> 
> Here are the settings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the digital compensation level or CPU, Core OCP expander, to increasing them!
> 
> With this settings, I have the perfect stability in any application, and decent temperatures:
> 
> 
> 
> PS: This settings are the best for I5 2500k or I7 2600k to start the overclock






try to set your cpu core vdroop ofsett to 100%
and the digital compensation level to high

i use the same setings @ 4.4


----------



## ShadyGaby

With more vdroop i have more voltaje than is needed for stability so i keep it on auto! I will try digital compensation level on High and report back !


----------



## mfranco702

This is really weird, the blue LED in the CMos reset button stopped lighting up, Has anyone had the same issue?


----------



## berseventysix

.................................................................................................


----------



## ShadyGaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> This is really weird, the blue LED in the CMos reset button stopped lighting up, Has anyone had the same issue?


If you have the motherboard led of is normal to be off the Clear CMOS Led!

At least to me it off and lights on the motherboard are Off


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> If you have the motherboard led of is normal to be off the Clear CMOS Led!
> 
> At least to me it off and lights on the motherboard are Off


I quite didnt get that ShadyGaby,







What Im trying to say is that before the CMos LED used to be on all the time, even when the computer was off, but now is completely off and that includes when the computer is powered on and off, it just stopped ligting up, the rest of the LEDs in the mothrboard are on, like they should be, just that particular CMos LED is off


----------



## ShadyGaby

if you take the power out, and let the capacitors discharge and plug the power back in the pc it turns on? (without starting the pc)

If does not light it is possible that the LED burned.


----------



## rony07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tremulant*
> 
> I have a sound blaster X-Fi card with SLI cards...you can look at the pictures in my profile. Sound Card fits just fine in the top slot with no issues.


Thanks for the help. I ended up putting it in one of the lower slots since my Front Panel connector was down there and I was too lazy to reroute the cable. I'm really liking the upgrade; cheap and definitely clearer sound than the onboard audio. +REP


----------



## Tremulant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rony07*
> 
> Thanks for the help. I ended up putting it in one of the lower slots since my Front Panel connector was down there and I was too lazy to reroute the cable. I'm really liking the upgrade; cheap and definitely clearer sound than the onboard audio. +REP


Anytime! My card is a 1x PCI-E card so I had it on the bottom before I got the second card. I got that X-Fi card at Frys (an electronic store here in southern california) it was normally $100 but with sale/Mail in rebate I got it for $40....haven't looked back since!


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> 
> try to set your cpu core vdroop ofsett to 100%
> and the digital compensation level to high
> 
> i use the same setings @ 4.4


That will raise your V Core to 1.248V - 1.252V, therefore you can go 4.5 GHz, if you're lucky even 4.6 GHz. I'm trying those settings and is stable in my system.


----------



## ShadyGaby

I set the the digital compensation level to high and now the voltage in idle is rock solid at 0.984v, before varied between 0.984v and 1.004v, at load is the same, rock solid with 1.272v at 4.4Ghz, the temps are the same


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> I set the the digital compensation level to high and now the voltage in idle is rock solid at 0.984v, before varied between 0.984v and 1.004v, at load is the same, rock solid with 1.272v at 4.4Ghz, the temps are the same


Im pretty sure you can get it stable at 4.5 Ghz, Digital compesation Level High and Vdroop set to 87.5%, give it a try


----------



## ShadyGaby

I already managed to go up to 4.6GHz stable with 62.5% vdroop, but do not feel any extra fps or speed in games and apps, so we returned to 4.4GHz and I want to make it more stable and economical









I posted a little while ago, overclock to 4.6GHz, and performance. It's like a page or 2 ago:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> I got a update on my OC!
> 
> I pushed my CPU, with your settings at 4.6GHz with 1.344v is safe to run it 24/7 ?
> 
> Here is a Prime 95 With small FFT for 30 minutes+ and is stable like a rock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to go up to 4.7 will not boot into windows with vdroop 62.5%. I have not tried more than that did not have time maybe on another day I try above but at the moment I am very pleased, and I think that is decent temperatures.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help I began to understand how to do OC with this board


----------



## Zillerella

I really considering buying this board. Can you tell me why it's good/bad (prefer long and good explaination)


----------



## ride1226

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> I really considering buying this board. Can you tell me why it's good/bad (prefer long and good explaination)


Uhmmm... Everything listed in this thread. Haha.

It overclocks great. Once you figure out how to work with the BIOS you can really dial things in. The bios isn't as easy as it comes off. There are more than one way to go about getting to the same thing. Sometimes one tiny setting will lead to BSODs or no downclocking or who knows what. Once you have it figured out though it runs like a dream.

The only bad I have come up on is I wish it had more Sata 6.0 hubs. There's only two. 4 would have been great.

While I am posting, I would like to ask about a few small quirks I have been having with my board. Just recently it has started a few strange bad habits. Sometimes when I boot up, everything will turn on as if its about to boot and then it turns off. The first time it did it I thought it was about to get stuck in a boot loop however it then ramps right back up and boots into windows and runs just fine. The second weird thing is with USB devices, specifically my mouse and keyboard. I have a logitech g600 mouse and sometimes I will come home at night and see that the mouse is on and lit up even though my PC is fully shut down. I have to turn on the computer and shut it back off and then the mouse will turn off. I also have a CMSTORM quickfire TK keyboard and sometimes when I boot up the computer it wont turn on my keyboard. I then use the mouse to restart and upon restart it is working just fine.

Any ideas?


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> It overclocks great. Once you figure out how to work with the BIOS you can really dial things in. The bios isn't as easy as it comes off. There are more than one way to go about getting to the same thing. Sometimes one tiny setting will lead to BSODs or no downclocking or who knows what. Once you have it figured out though it runs like a dream.


Good to hear, but that is what im most concerned about. The BIOS update and all the "you can OC with this board but sometimes it fails" I never OC'ed before and want to try at. That the reason why I ask. But if you say there are many different ways to do it, explain 1 or 2 pls. then I maybe buy it if I can do it as a noob.


----------



## ride1226

Theres many tutorials and ways explained in this thread. I was a noob as well prior to this board, I now am stable at 4.5ghz on my i5 3570k under water running very cool. I love my pc.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Theres many tutorials and ways explained in this thread. I was a noob as well prior to this board, I now am stable at 4.5ghz on my i5 3570k under water running very cool. I love my pc.


Good to hear. I think I can find it on youtube as well. But im all in for this board now.


----------



## 2slick4u

I just got a MSI z77 Mpower today paired with my 3770k and MSI GTX 680 lightning


----------



## Tremulant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> I just got a MSI z77 Mpower today paired with my 3770k and MSI GTX 680 lightning


I have the same set-up but I have GTX 680's in SLI....you won't be disappointed....rig runs awesome. I recently switched from a 3570K to a 3770K and even though the change was subtle, the 3770K chip I got was a much better chip. Currently running 4.5Ghz at 1.2v rock stable! In order for my 3570K to hit 4.3Ghz stable I needed 1.26v and I didn't even bother going past that with my 212 Evo. i'm working on Video editing now, and hopefully getting into making beats or something. I switched from an AMD 955BE at 3.9Ghz and I don't think i'll ever go back to AMD unless they really doing something fantastic in about a few years....but only time will tell! If you need any help with anything don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## doctorsplendid

Hi peeps,

This is my problem, well it may not be a problem which is why I am here. Self confessed novice at overclocking.

Running latest stock bios, 2600k. I want to take advantage of the C1E abilities of the motherboard so I have read through post after post and adjusted the bios accordingly. Now when I run OCCT, Prime or IntelburnTest the CPU shoots up to 4423 is what I expected but then it drops off to 3.8 - 4.0 and hovers around those figures. I thought stress tests would push it to the maximum so I could make sure my CPU is stable when pushed. Is there something I am missing?

Reset Bios to default settings
CPU ratio on auto
Mem Profile XMP
Eist/Intel Turbo and Enhanced Turbo all enabled
C1E support enabled
All Core Ratio Limits set at 44

CPU Core Vdroop set at 75%

all other settings at stock

Thanks for any help in advance


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tremulant*
> 
> I have the same set-up but I have GTX 680's in SLI....you won't be disappointed....rig runs awesome. I recently switched from a 3570K to a 3770K and even though the change was subtle, the 3770K chip I got was a much better chip. Currently running 4.5Ghz at 1.2v rock stable! In order for my 3570K to hit 4.3Ghz stable I needed 1.26v and I didn't even bother going past that with my 212 Evo. i'm working on Video editing now, and hopefully getting into making beats or something. I switched from an AMD 955BE at 3.9Ghz and I don't think i'll ever go back to AMD unless they really doing something fantastic in about a few years....but only time will tell! If you need any help with anything don't hesitate to ask!


Thank you







I'm enjoying it for sure, I had something really unlucky with overclocking, I somehow burn out my motherboard on my X79 build and I wasn't 100% sure if it was just the motherboard which was a rampage iv formula and my 3930k, I wasn't sure if my CPU had any problem so i sold away my left over parts and got myself a 3770k n the mpower which so far not too disappointing even tho, losing 2 cores wont hurt too much anyways for me







My old system was quite overkill to be honest lol


----------



## de4ler

hey

so i have a i5 3570k and i wanna know how mutch better is the i7-3770k on rly HIGH oc in this MB ?
Cooling Corsair H-100 Case Corsair 600D


----------



## ride1226

I'd like to see the same thing. Maybe I will team up with my buddy and hit the same frequencies and do some benchmarks and see where they stand. I'm interested to know. I'm sure there's comparisons out there already though.


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctorsplendid*
> 
> Hi peeps,
> 
> This is my problem, well it may not be a problem which is why I am here. Self confessed novice at overclocking.
> 
> Running latest stock bios, 2600k. I want to take advantage of the C1E abilities of the motherboard so I have read through post after post and adjusted the bios accordingly. Now when I run OCCT, Prime or IntelburnTest the CPU shoots up to 4423 is what I expected but then it drops off to 3.8 - 4.0 and hovers around those figures. I thought stress tests would push it to the maximum so I could make sure my CPU is stable when pushed. Is there something I am missing?
> 
> Reset Bios to default settings
> CPU ratio on auto
> Mem Profile XMP
> Eist/Intel Turbo and Enhanced Turbo all enabled
> C1E support enabled
> All Core Ratio Limits set at 44
> 
> CPU Core Vdroop set at 75%
> 
> all other settings at stock
> 
> Thanks for any help in advance


what do you mean "then it drops to 3.8 -4.0 and hovers around those figures"? you mean downclocks while testing?


----------



## Tremulant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de4ler*
> 
> hey
> 
> so i have a i5 3570k and i wanna know how mutch better is the i7-3770k on rly HIGH oc in this MB ?
> Cooling Corsair H-100 Case Corsair 600D


The power of the 3770K is really going to depend on what you're doing with your computer. In gaming you shouldn't see any if at all differences, but in programs that support more than 4 threads the 3770K will shine. Examples of this are video editing, compression, encoding, rendering etc. Also it may just be the placebo effect but I notice that my programs and opening stuff in Windows is a little faster...or rather my windows experience is "snappier" like I said there shouldn't be a difference with those functions in windows but thats just my opinion. Also I believe 3770K are binned better, but that can also be false because when it really comes down to it...its just luck. I got a much better 3770K than my 3570K when it comes to overclocking and im quite happy with it. Me and Ride can do some benchmarks I suppose at both 4.5Ghz but benchmarks are synthetic and in pure numbers the 3770K will most likely win if not all most of them.


----------



## Tremulant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctorsplendid*
> 
> Hi peeps,
> 
> This is my problem, well it may not be a problem which is why I am here. Self confessed novice at overclocking.
> 
> Running latest stock bios, 2600k. I want to take advantage of the C1E abilities of the motherboard so I have read through post after post and adjusted the bios accordingly. Now when I run OCCT, Prime or IntelburnTest the CPU shoots up to 4423 is what I expected but then it drops off to 3.8 - 4.0 and hovers around those figures. I thought stress tests would push it to the maximum so I could make sure my CPU is stable when pushed. Is there something I am missing?
> 
> Reset Bios to default settings
> CPU ratio on auto
> Mem Profile XMP
> Eist/Intel Turbo and Enhanced Turbo all enabled
> C1E support enabled
> All Core Ratio Limits set at 44
> 
> CPU Core Vdroop set at 75%
> 
> all other settings at stock
> 
> Thanks for any help in advance


If I recall correctly someone else was having the same problem...I think they ended up finding out it was the "Long Duration Power Limit" under Intel C-State -> Package C State Limit or one/some of the settings under that particular menu. It adjusts the TDP of the chip for long/short duration. If its set lower then the TDP will limit the power to the chip making it unable to sustain higher clocks. I don't recall the numbers at all and i'd probably be careful with those settings as well.

On a side note I used to run 4.2Ghz and it would downclock to 1.6ghz with Voltage going to about 0.9 on idle and up to 1.2v(ish) under load without having to mess with those settings at all. All I did was put core voltage to auto, and CPU ratio on the top of the "OC Settings" page to 42. I also left Vdroop to auto and pretty much everything else CPU related to auto.

I just looked over the manual and make sure that the "Overspeed Protection" is DISABLED as well...this is what the manual says:

OverSpeed Protection
Monitors current CPU draw as well as power consumption; if it exceeds a certain
level, the processor automatically reduces its clock speed. For overclocking, it is
recommended this feature is disabled.


----------



## tinuz97

New beta bios out:
E7751IMS.H82 ==> E7751IMS.H83

01. Fix UEFI OS 80 port can't show CPU temp issue.
02. Fix clear cmos after boot option priorities show error issue.
03. Fixed build-in shell disappear issue when update FixedBootOrder13 module.
04. Disable "Secure Boot"when "Windows 8 feature" set from "Enabled" to "Disabled" to patch some NV's graphics card capability issue.
05. Fixed OA30tool change OEMID & OEMTBLID failed when select boot to UEFI OS.
06. Fix some monitor hang B2 issue.
07. Change French language error in the option "Load Overclocking Profile x".
08. Limit Snapshot to be triggled just one time while system with multiple USB keyboards plug.
09. Update SMBIOS module ver 34.
10. Improve OC memory(2600Mhz+) capability for Intel 7 series project

Source : http://forum-en.msi.com/


----------



## doctorsplendid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> what do you mean "then it drops to 3.8 -4.0 and hovers around those figures"? you mean downclocks while testing?


First, thanks for the reply. That's exactly what's happening. It may be working as intended I just wanted to run it by the more experienced members. I would like to make use of the power saving features but still have the grunt there when needed.


----------



## doctorsplendid

Oops. See next post. Can't work out how to delete post!


----------



## doctorsplendid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tremulant*
> 
> If I recall correctly someone else was having the same problem...I think they ended up finding out it was the "Long Duration Power Limit" under Intel C-State -> Package C State Limit or one/some of the settings under that particular menu. It adjusts the TDP of the chip for long/short duration. If its set lower then the TDP will limit the power to the chip making it unable to sustain higher clocks. I don't recall the numbers at all and i'd probably be careful with those settings as well.
> 
> On a side note I used to run 4.2Ghz and it would downclock to 1.6ghz with Voltage going to about 0.9 on idle and up to 1.2v(ish) under load without having to mess with those settings at all. All I did was put core voltage to auto, and CPU ratio on the top of the "OC Settings" page to 42. I also left Vdroop to auto and pretty much everything else CPU related to auto.
> 
> I just looked over the manual and make sure that the "Overspeed Protection" is DISABLED as well...this is what the manual says:
> 
> OverSpeed Protection
> Monitors current CPU draw as well as power consumption; if it exceeds a certain
> level, the processor automatically reduces its clock speed. For overclocking, it is
> recommended this feature is disabled.


It seems you were spot on. Knowing what to google for I have now set the long/short at 200/250 and the problem has gone. 1608 at idle and 4423 under stress with no fluctuation. Thank you so much


----------



## Tremulant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctorsplendid*
> 
> It seems you were spot on. Knowing what to google for I have now set the long/short at 200/250 and the problem has gone. 1608 at idle and 4423 under stress with no fluctuation. Thank you so much


No problem! Glad I could help


----------



## adi518

*Guys who ordered z77 mpower waterblocks from liquid-extasy, did you receive yours yet?*


----------



## toyz72

I need some help here. I've been wanting to upgrade my cpu cooler toward something more geared for oc'ing. it seems the only cooler I can find is a D14.is there any other high end coolers that will work on this board? I need something that will clear my ram also.


----------



## Tremulant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> I need some help here. I've been wanting to upgrade my cpu cooler toward something more geared for oc'ing. it seems the only cooler I can find is a D14.is there any other high end coolers that will work on this board? I need something that will clear my ram also.


I'm looking at getting the Kraken X40 personally when I get some extra cash. I currently have a 212 EVO and it's been working just fine for now.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tremulant*
> 
> I'm looking at getting the Kraken X40 personally when I get some extra cash. I currently have a 212 EVO and it's been working just fine for now.


i have a haf xb case,so im really thinking over this clc thing. i already rma'ed one h100. i think i'm going to stick with air cooling for now. i was hoping for some other idea's other than the D14. i want to try one of the newer SA coolers,but they dont give enough info for me to take a chance on one.

what ever i decide has to clear my memory.i'll be ordering something before work in the morning.i guess i cant really go wrong with a D14.


----------



## de4ler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tremulant*
> 
> The power of the 3770K is really going to depend on what you're doing with your computer. In gaming you shouldn't see any if at all differences, but in programs that support more than 4 threads the 3770K will shine. Examples of this are video editing, compression, encoding, rendering etc. Also it may just be the placebo effect but I notice that my programs and opening stuff in Windows is a little faster...or rather my windows experience is "snappier" like I said there shouldn't be a difference with those functions in windows but thats just my opinion. Also I believe 3770K are binned better, but that can also be false because when it really comes down to it...its just luck. I got a much better 3770K than my 3570K when it comes to overclocking and im quite happy with it. Me and Ride can do some benchmarks I suppose at both 4.5Ghz but benchmarks are synthetic and in pure numbers the 3770K will most likely win if not all most of them.


Well i play a lot of guild wars 2 and that **** is eating the cpu like a madafaqa . I got 100 fps when nothing is happening but when i have more then 50 ppl on my screen then fps drops to 20-10 . My i5 3570 k is on 4.5ghz at 1.35V and i cN have more cpu power but the i5 isnt rly wwnna oc ..... I tryed 1.5V on 4.7 ghz and nothing . So i have a good mb but a **** cpu .


----------



## 2slick4u

Why not try a Antec Kuhler 920


----------



## rony07

Good morning,

I'm sorry for the noobish question, but I've become real OCD about this computer and want to make sure I do everything right. With the GTX 770 and GTX 780 coming out at the end of the month, it really has me contemplating an upgrade. As such, it got me thinking and planning ahead: how the heck do I remove my old card? I was so excited when I put it all together that I didn't think to pay attention to how it went in. I've seen spring-loaded locks and the locks that slide back and forth over the end of the video card, but nothing like on this board. I'm a little weary because I've broken more than a couple PCI-e X16 locks, and wanted to make sure I knew how it works on the Mpower before I go breaking anything. I would love fancy pictures, but if not possible I appreciate any help. Thanks for helping a noob out!

EDIT: I looked at it last night, and it looks like you push on the lever from top to bottom towards the board, which in turn pops the card out of the slot. Is that accurate?


----------



## de4ler

well the 6xx gpus ints old ... they are good . rly good . how i see it the 7xx is gona be bettwene the Titan and 680 so expect prices like 600 700 Euro . and they gona have some good new tech ... but if u smart u buy 2x GTX 580 matrix . best for OC and good preformance and no Voltage lock like the 6xx


----------



## GridIroN

Guys,

Sometimes when I turn my PC on, it runs for maybe like 30sec and my computer turns off, and turns back on again. As if my overcock is unstable and it's failing to post and restarting on default settings. Thing is, my overclock is perfectly stable and I run it 24/7.

This happen to anyone else? Anyone know why it'd do this?


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> I need some help here. I've been wanting to upgrade my cpu cooler toward something more geared for oc'ing. it seems the only cooler I can find is a D14.is there any other high end coolers that will work on this board? I need something that will clear my ram also.


every cooler wil work fine with s 1155 mounting.

i have the nh-d14 with 2 sp120 on it and i must say, it keeps my i3770k nice and cool @ 4.6ghz


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> every cooler wil work fine with s 1155 mounting.
> 
> i have the nh-d14 with 2 sp120 on it and i must say, it keeps my i3770k nice and cool @ 4.6ghz


i went with the new noctua dh-u14s. i'm alittle scared about it fitting, but i decided to take a chance.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608041


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i went with the new noctua dh-u14s. i'm alittle scared about it fitting, but i decided to take a chance.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608041


It should have no problems, as there is plenty of clearance for those big air coolers...my hyper 212 evo runs great for my 4.7GHZ


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i went with the new noctua dh-u14s. i'm alittle scared about it fitting, but i decided to take a chance.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608041


nice, found a little vid for you









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etpWajSJE10

a quick snapshot of my nh-d14


----------



## rony07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rony07*
> 
> Good morning,
> 
> I'm sorry for the noobish question, but I've become real OCD about this computer and want to make sure I do everything right. With the GTX 770 and GTX 780 coming out at the end of the month, it really has me contemplating an upgrade. As such, it got me thinking and planning ahead: how the heck do I remove my old card? I was so excited when I put it all together that I didn't think to pay attention to how it went in. I've seen spring-loaded locks and the locks that slide back and forth over the end of the video card, but nothing like on this board. I'm a little weary because I've broken more than a couple PCI-e X16 locks, and wanted to make sure I knew how it works on the Mpower before I go breaking anything. I would love fancy pictures, but if not possible I appreciate any help. Thanks for helping a noob out!
> 
> EDIT: I looked at it last night, and it looks like you push on the lever from top to bottom towards the board, which in turn pops the card out of the slot. Is that accurate?


Bump?


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rony07*
> 
> Bump?


There is a small latch on the back of the expansion slot. Push down on it and the latch on the back of the card will unlatch. The graphics card should pull straight out after that, make sure it's not screwed into the back and unplug your monitor cables. I can post pics when I get back home if you still need help, just shoot me a PM or something.


----------



## toyz72

got my new Noctua NH-U14S today







i had zero issues and it clears all 16 gig's of ram. heres a couple pic's for guys who might be interested in this cooler. it also still has plenty of room for the second fan if needed.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Anyone have a beta bios that will allow the multiplier to change with the L1 stepping 3570K's?

I am stuck at 34x100 with no ability to change the multiplier.


----------



## eballard

Finally got my MPower installed in my new rig! Happy to be a new owner







haven't had time to do an fresh install yet but man does she look awesome!








Enjoy the photos - will be back here for help no doubt!


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Anyone have a beta bios that will allow the multiplier to change with the L1 stepping 3570K's?
> 
> I am stuck at 34x100 with no ability to change the multiplier.


try hitting the +/- buttons?


----------



## viwe649

Hi All,

Having a little trouble overclocking on the Mpower since i changed to air cooling again(Upgrading my custom loop so decided to go air cooling in the meantime). I can't seem to get the i7-3770k stable at 4.6ghz on the Hyper 212 evo. I tried setting the voltage at 1.35V and manged to finish Cinebench run with score of 9.44.

Tried running Prime95 and worker stops immediately. Also ran Intel Burn Test at maximum preset and immediately stopped it when i reached temperatures in the 100 degree centigrade mark.

And to add,is a stable Cinebench run a good indicator that your system will be stable in games?.

A little help in terms of voltage and other settings will be much appreciated.Thanks.

My new specs for my build are as follows,and i will update my signature accordingly;

Intel Core i7-3770k
CM Hyper 212 Evo
MSI Mpower z77 motheboard
16 GB G.Skill Ripjaws X @2200Mhz OC
Corsair TX 850 PSU
GTX 670 SLI
Corsair Obsidian 800D
256GB Crucial M4 SDD
1 Tb storage hdd
NZXT Hue lighting

Edit: Advice on a good way to mount fans in 800D to optimize for air cooling.


----------



## tinuz97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Anyone have a beta bios that will allow the multiplier to change with the L1 stepping 3570K's?
> 
> I am stuck at 34x100 with no ability to change the multiplier.


Maybey here? http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=163872.0
No idea if it fix your problem though.


----------



## Tremulant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viwe649*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Having a little trouble overclocking on the Mpower since i changed to air cooling again(Upgrading my custom loop so decided to go air cooling in the meantime). I can't seem to get the i7-3770k stable at 4.6ghz on the Hyper 212 evo. I tried setting the voltage at 1.35V and manged to finish Cinebench run with score of 9.44.
> 
> Tried running Prime95 and worker stops immediately. Also ran Intel Burn Test at maximum preset and immediately stopped it when i reached temperatures in the 100 degree centigrade mark.
> 
> And to add,is a stable Cinebench run a good indicator that your system will be stable in games?.
> 
> A little help in terms of voltage and other settings will be much appreciated.Thanks.
> 
> My new specs for my build are as follows,and i will update my signature accordingly;
> 
> Intel Core i7-3770k
> CM Hyper 212 Evo
> MSI Mpower z77 motheboard
> 16 GB G.Skill Ripjaws X @2200Mhz OC
> Corsair TX 850 PSU
> GTX 670 SLI
> Corsair Obsidian 800D
> 256GB Crucial M4 SDD
> 1 Tb storage hdd
> NZXT Hue lighting
> 
> Edit: Advice on a good way to mount fans in 800D to optimize for air cooling.


I know when I had my 3570K at 1.26v with AS5 and 212 EVO i was getting close to 90c under small fft on Prime95. Ambient temp in room was fairly high 80F ish. Also Ivy Bridge are very temp sensitive. 1.35v should (in my opinion) only be done under water, unless you have a very good air cooler like Noctua NH-D14. I've been lucky enough to run 4.5Ghz @ 1.2v on my new 3770K so temps reach high 70's/ low 80's under Prime95 but during normal use it never goes above 55-58c.I dont have the 800D case but Push/Pull is what i've been using on my 212 EVO but i've also read that it doesn't really make that much of a difference.

If you have the room I bought this guy from Newegg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220056 its 140mm but has the mounting holes for 120mm. At MAX RPM it pushes 171 CFM...only problem is that it is LOUD (43.5 dBa LOL)...i'm not very sensitive to the noise so it doesn't bother me...but it probably bothers most. Or these new Noctua fans http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608034 if you have 140mm mounting holes.

Hope this helps.


----------



## viwe649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tremulant*
> 
> I know when I had my 3570K at 1.26v with AS5 and 212 EVO i was getting close to 90c under small fft on Prime95. Ambient temp in room was fairly high 80F ish. Also Ivy Bridge are very temp sensitive. 1.35v should (in my opinion) only be done under water, unless you have a very good air cooler like Noctua NH-D14. I've been lucky enough to run 4.5Ghz @ 1.2v on my new 3770K so temps reach high 70's/ low 80's under Prime95 but during normal use it never goes above 55-58c.I dont have the 800D case but Push/Pull is what i've been using on my 212 EVO but i've also read that it doesn't really make that much of a difference.
> 
> If you have the room I bought this guy from Newegg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220056 its 140mm but has the mounting holes for 120mm. At MAX RPM it pushes 171 CFM...only problem is that it is LOUD (43.5 dBa LOL)...i'm not very sensitive to the noise so it doesn't bother me...but it probably bothers most. Or these new Noctua fans http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608034 if you have 140mm mounting holes.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hey man,
Thanks for the help. I discovered that my memory overclock was unstable.I'm now currently running 4.624ghz @1.312v and ram @1866MHz and max temps while prime is running are ~low 70's but max temp on one core reported 81 degrees after running prime for an hour. I've come to discover that since all chips are different,some will require more voltage to reach a stable overclock. So far so good and will consider purchasing that fan.

Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viwe649*
> 
> Hey man,
> Thanks for the help. I discovered that my memory overclock was unstable.I'm now currently running 4.624ghz @1.312v and ram @1866MHz and max temps while prime is running are ~low 70's but max temp on one core reported 81 degrees after running prime for an hour. I've come to discover that since all chips are different,some will require more voltage to reach a stable overclock. So far so good and will consider purchasing that fan.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help!


I was gona suggest to run the memos at stock or lower clock, anyways, good thing you found the problem.


----------



## codemaster131

When you clear the cmos, unplug the power from the power supply. When the computer is off and no power is going to the motherboard, hold the power button on the case to release the charge from the capasitors. Then wait like 10 minutes and retry


----------



## Tremulant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viwe649*
> 
> Hey man,
> Thanks for the help. I discovered that my memory overclock was unstable.I'm now currently running 4.624ghz @1.312v and ram @1866MHz and max temps while prime is running are ~low 70's but max temp on one core reported 81 degrees after running prime for an hour. I've come to discover that since all chips are different,some will require more voltage to reach a stable overclock. So far so good and will consider purchasing that fan.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help!


No problem! I'm glad I could help!


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Sometimes when I turn my PC on, it runs for maybe like 30sec and my computer turns off, and turns back on again. As if my overcock is unstable and it's failing to post and restarting on default settings. Thing is, my overclock is perfectly stable and I run it 24/7.
> 
> This happen to anyone else? Anyone know why it'd do this?


Well it use to be the sign of instability, what kind of test did you do to get it stable?
Could be unstable BIOS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viwe649*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Having a little trouble overclocking on the Mpower since i changed to air cooling again(Upgrading my custom loop so decided to go air cooling in the meantime). I can't seem to get the i7-3770k stable at 4.6ghz on the Hyper 212 evo. I tried setting the voltage at 1.35V and manged to finish Cinebench run with score of 9.44.
> 
> Tried running Prime95 and worker stops immediately. Also ran Intel Burn Test at maximum preset and immediately stopped it when i reached temperatures in the 100 degree centigrade mark.
> 
> And to add,is a stable Cinebench run a good indicator that your system will be stable in games?.
> 
> A little help in terms of voltage and other settings will be much appreciated.Thanks.


If you manage to finish CINEBENCH R11.5 CPU test then I say it is quite good








I only test my 3570K 4.7GHz 1.30 Volt with CINEBENCH, Vantage CPU test, 3DMark2011 CPU test and 3DMark 2013 CPU test also Hyperpi32M, never BSOD or freeze but sometimes while gaming it crash to desktop (RE6 and Dead Island Riptide) so I just added 0.01 Volt from 1.30 to 1.31 Volt and result is never crash again while gaming








I guess you only need set *Vdroop Control to 100%*, *Vcore* and change *CPU Adjust Ratio to 46*







*Turn off Intel Turbo boost* (EIST may also be disabled) but *turn on C1E* so when idle your procie can still downclock for energy-saver.


----------



## forg3600

i am very not lucky
i cant overclock at 4.6ghz with less than 1.26 vcore


----------



## jlpurvis

I finally got my motherboard installed with my new 3770k, and I love this things. I just have some questions about the UEFI, BIOS settings. I am EXTREMELY unfamiliar with UEFI (reveals how long it's been since I last upgraded), so some of the options I am not familiar with, and MSI's manual for the board doesn't shed a whole lot of light on defining certain things.

1. What is the UEFI Network Stack and what's it used for?
2. What is the LAN Option ROM and what's its use?
3. Ipv4/6 PXE Support?

From the sounds of it, the UEFI Net stack allows for Booting system from LAN or using the built in browser.

Also, what are the optimal UEFI settings I should use to get the best out of the 3770K.


----------



## esukoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i have a haf xb case,so im really thinking over this clc thing. i already rma'ed one h100. i think i'm going to stick with air cooling for now. i was hoping for some other idea's other than the D14. i want to try one of the newer SA coolers,but they dont give enough info for me to take a chance on one.
> 
> what ever i decide has to clear my memory.i'll be ordering something before work in the morning.i guess i cant really go wrong with a D14.


I have the NZXT Kraken X40, and I must say its a good cooler, but it's kinda hard to find a good high performing 140mm fan for the push full operation.


----------



## jlpurvis

Also, I'm curious about whether anyone has been able to get a Noctua NH-u12s or u14s to attach to the motherboard. I've got the compatible backplate, it's just that it seems like the top brackets touch the rear SFCs.


----------



## adi518

Have you guys seen the successor of this board?









http://www.59hardware.net/actualit%C3%A9s/cartes-m%C3%A8res/carte-msi-z87-mpower,-le-tour-en-image-2013051414241.html

Far better looking heat-sink design and some changes that will make it even more awesome.. dual EPS 8-pin which are also horizontal vs vertical (easier when managing cables) m-sata slot, golden audio jacks and more. MSI is seriously stepping up their game!


----------



## Zillerella

Yes I saw the new Mpower. Thb I think the new heatsink looks ugly, but general I think it's a solid gaming/oc board


----------



## CL3P20

Maxpower for the win. Its solid..


----------



## eballard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Have you guys seen the successor of this board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.59hardware.net/actualit%C3%A9s/cartes-m%C3%A8res/carte-msi-z87-mpower,-le-tour-en-image-2013051414241.html
> 
> Far better looking heat-sink design and some changes that will make it even more awesome.. dual EPS 8-pin which are also horizontal vs vertical (easier when managing cables) m-sata slot, golden audio jacks and more. MSI is seriously stepping up their game!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I personally prefer the model I have now - dont like the whole solid heatsinks. Think the new one looks a bit plain. Also looks as it it lost bluetooth and wifi? And the power and reset buttons are on the bottom not the top right making them annoying to get to. I'll stick with my one!


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eballard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Have you guys seen the successor of this board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.59hardware.net/actualit%C3%A9s/cartes-m%C3%A8res/carte-msi-z87-mpower,-le-tour-en-image-2013051414241.html
> 
> Far better looking heat-sink design and some changes that will make it even more awesome.. dual EPS 8-pin which are also horizontal vs vertical (easier when managing cables) m-sata slot, golden audio jacks and more. MSI is seriously stepping up their game!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally prefer the model I have now - dont like the whole solid heatsinks. Think the new one looks a bit plain. Also looks as it it lost bluetooth and wifi? And the power and reset buttons are on the bottom not the top right making them annoying to get to. I'll stick with my one!
Click to expand...

BT and Wifi are now better on a Intel standalone m-PCIE card.. which fits near the CMOS button on the backplane


----------



## Clexzor

Hey just wanted to share my experience with this board. I rescently had some coin to spend and was at Microcenter and it popped into my head that I wanted to replace my gaming rigs mobo since I felt the Asus P8Z77V-LX was holding me back with the rest of my setup and never felt smooth.

Anywyas after changing everything out reinstalling Win7 I launched up some games like bf3//gw2 and man it felt was smoother I was *** is!!! lol









For real though it was way bnetter booted faster felt smoother man anyways my experience

im MSI fanboy now !!!


----------



## ShadyGaby

Hello guys !

I got a new cooler, Corsair H100i an is awesome









Here are some photos:






Hope you like it


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> Hello guys !
> 
> I got a new cooler, Corsair H100i an is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it


Nice stuffs, but cable management is not that good.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Technically MPower HAHA









I have a RIVE so thats my only Mpower lmao


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> Nice stuffs, but cable management is not that good.


How is the cable management not that good? I've seen far worse. It's not 100% perfect like custom sleeved cables but for stock it's perfect.


----------



## jlpurvis

I would say the cable management is pretty good. maybe he was being sarcastic?


----------



## ShadyGaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> Nice stuffs, but cable management is not that good.


Thanks!

Cables are the stock of the power supply meybe in the future to get extension to cable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> How is the cable management not that good? I've seen far worse. It's not 100% perfect like custom sleeved cables but for stock it's perfect.


You're right, there are stock cables from the power supply. I did not have more time to arrange the rest of the cables, but in the future I will work on them


----------



## esukoto

The cabling is good, its neat actually, don't be bothered, that's the result of a default cabled PSU, it couldn't get any better unless replaced it with braided one.


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> How is the cable management not that good? I've seen far worse. It's not 100% perfect like custom sleeved cables but for stock it's perfect.


Different people have different opinions. I do mine like this thou esp those front panel wires etc...


----------



## PyroTechNiK

I recently purchased an 3770k, is this board worth getting?


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK*
> 
> I recently purchased an 3770k, is this board worth getting?


Absolutely! Rock solid, great OC capability, not to mention the look. very satisfied so far. owned it for 6 months.


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK*
> 
> I recently purchased an 3770k, is this board worth getting?


Indeed, if you have the right budget. I see no reasons why not buying it. It has wifi and bluetooth modules as add-ons and it is priced reasonably...Since you are on ivybridge, it is one of the best z77 boards you can get, since you are not on Haswell's...


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> Indeed, if you have the right budget. I see no reasons why not buying it. It has wifi and bluetooth modules as add-ons and it is priced reasonably...Since you are on ivybridge, it is one of the best z77 boards you can get, since you are not on Haswell's...


Great board, I agree. Though the Wifi module doesn't work (it's pretty garbage). I couldn't get it to run properly even with the antenna. And I looked into it, I am not the only one. If you get this board, get yourself a nice ethernet cable. Other than that, it's solid! Great looks, too!


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> Great board, I agree. Though the Wifi module doesn't work (it's pretty garbage). I couldn't get it to run properly even with the antenna. And I looked into it, I am not the only one. If you get this board, get yourself a nice ethernet cable. Other than that, it's solid! Great looks, too!


Hello, mate. Aside from the antenna, did the wifi module work? Mine works like a charm. My wifi and bluetooth are working properly with the installed drivers downloaded from the msi website. If your modem is near your rig, I guess it will still work with lower reception. I just love its sexy matte black pcb.


----------



## jlpurvis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK*
> 
> I recently purchased an 3770k, is this board worth getting?


definitely. I just got my installed, and I am quite impressed with it.


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Thanks guys. I watched a bunch of videos and read a lot of reviews on this board. Seems like a winner.


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> Hello, mate. Aside from the antenna, did the wifi module work? Mine works like a charm. My wifi and bluetooth are working properly with the installed drivers downloaded from the msi website. If your modem is near your rig, I guess it will still work with lower reception. I just love its sexy matte black pcb.


Well, at first I had forgotten about the antenna. I wasn't able to connect but then recalled that there was one. So, hooked it up and got a connection going. I got 3 and sometimes 4 bars, which should have been enough for a decent connection, but my speeds were just HORRIBLE. I mean my brother's PC, with a 6 year of OEM board had faster speeds than I did; same distance from the router.

I couldn't get it to work properly. Installed drivers, re-installed them. Looked for other drivers. Nothing helped. I actually found a thread on MSI's website were other people were having the same issue. Didn't bother to look through it because at the time I had my wired connection going. But I think it's still a common problem.


----------



## rationalthinking

IDK if I have ever posted my MPower with "yellow heat stinks" removed. I thought since it only has 3-4 more weeks in use I should post it. The plan is to upgrade to an MSI XPower when the boards and 4770Ks are released.


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> IDK if I have ever posted my MPower with "yellow heat stinks" removed. I thought since it only has 3-4 more weeks in use I should post it. The plan is to upgrade to an MSI XPower when the boards and 4770Ks are released.


Nice black theme, mate.


----------



## Tyreman

Bios 17.8 is up now peoples


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Bios 17.8 is up now peoples


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## rationalthinking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Bios 17.8 is up now peoples


I haven't read anything on it. What improvements and fixes are included?


----------



## 2slick4u

I have a quick question about overclocking my 3770k to 4.6ghz leaving vcore on auto and vdroop at 100%, I set my cpu pll to 1.65v and mostly left everything on auto, I'm running aida64 stress test and so far it seem stable but my vcore shows on cpuz 1.18v at 4.6ghz, just wondering is this normal since I cant really have any other way to do offset voltage and i want to leave speedstep on.


----------



## rony07

Good afternoon all,

I just installed my second MSI GTX 660ti Power Edition, and noticed I forgot to connect the supplementary 6-pin power connector on the motherboard. Everything's been running great, really excited about the upgrade. I just wanted to know, how important is it to have that connection? I don't run any OCs on the cards yet, just the factory OCs the cards came with. I also upgraded my power supply to the CoolerMaster Silent Pro M 850W. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rony07*
> 
> Good afternoon all,
> 
> I just installed my second MSI GTX 660ti Power Edition, and noticed I forgot to connect the supplementary 6-pin power connector on the motherboard. Everything's been running great, really excited about the upgrade. I just wanted to know, how important is it to have that connection? I don't run any OCs on the cards yet, just the factory OCs the cards came with. I also upgraded my power supply to the CoolerMaster Silent Pro M 850W. Thanks in advance!


That extra 6 pin plug is only really useful when you are overclocking, and have 2+ cards.


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> I have a quick question about overclocking my 3770k to 4.6ghz leaving vcore on auto and vdroop at 100%, I set my cpu pll to 1.65v and mostly left everything on auto, I'm running aida64 stress test and so far it seem stable but my vcore shows on cpuz 1.18v at 4.6ghz, just wondering is this normal since I cant really have any other way to do offset voltage and i want to leave speedstep on.


4.6 GHz with offset voltage is going to be hard, lucky if you get it stable, I'd recommend 4.5 GHz. with everything in auto, just change the turbo core ratio to 45, vdroop 87.5% and Digital compensation level to High. Enable EISD and C1E, Cstates.

if you are somewhat stable at 4.6 GHz. and cpu pll 1.65V run prime for a long period, how long did you run AIDA64?
CPU PLL doesnt show in CPUZ, That 1.18V reported by CPUZ at 4.6 GHz. is under stress or idle? I can get mine at 0.944V idle at 4.52 GHz.

Vdroop at 100% will give you a little more voltage under load, but sometimes isnt enough to keep it stable at 4.6GHz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2790661

remember also if you OCed your ram could make it unstable, just OC de cpu and test it, if no errors arise then OC the RAM, then test again.


----------



## DragonHead

Hello all,

New z77 Mpower owner here







.

Ihave a few question.. i did receive my Ek hfx kit but the 1155 WB backplate is not compatible because of those little components near the original backplate.
So i wanted to order a lga115x true backplate, but they say that it is not compatible with Ek supremacy WB..
Did anyone know what am i supposed to do now please?








Thanks

Edit: I supposed that the Ek Supremacy Precisemount Nickel are not compatible too? i'm so confused..


----------



## doctorsplendid

Right, well I updated to 17.8 with no problems. Cleared CMOS and set bios up with no overclocking, just the on board peripherals etc. and now I have a USB problem. I have double and triple checked all settings and I am stumped. On a cold boot, or after a long power down I have no USB functionality. My keyboard, mouse, xbox wireless receiver, iPhone etc. just don't work. Not even any power going to them. I just have to reset and it all works fine. Anyone got any suggestions on how to resolve this? My next step is to go back to 17.7 as I have never experienced this before now.


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> IDK if I have ever posted my MPower with "yellow heat stinks" removed. I thought since it only has 3-4 more weeks in use I should post it. The plan is to upgrade to an MSI XPower when the boards and 4770Ks are released.


really nice. you could use some sticker to change the red "AX" into grey tho.


----------



## TheDoctor46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> Different people have different opinions. I do mine like this thou esp those front panel wires etc...


But he (like me) has got 2 GFX cards requiring 2 connections each and a dedicated sound card that requires wiring from the front panel. You seem to have a GFX card with a single power connector and the CPU power lead. That's vastly less cabling.

The cabling from my PSU is so think/stiff that I can't conceal the 4x6-pin connectors to my 670's. Somewhat irrelevant anyway since the air down there is so dirty and turbulent that cabling is hardly the issue with two hot cards polluting the case with their exhausts.


----------



## adi518

Hey guys, I'm about to receive the first blocks ever for the z77 mpower. Check my log in few days.


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> But he (like me) has got 2 GFX cards requiring 2 connections each and a dedicated sound card that requires wiring from the front panel. You seem to have a GFX card with a single power connector and the CPU power lead. That's vastly less cabling.
> 
> The cabling from my PSU is so think/stiff that I can't conceal the 4x6-pin connectors to my 670's. Somewhat irrelevant anyway since the air down there is so dirty and turbulent that cabling is hardly the issue with two hot cards polluting the case with their exhausts.


Yeah. Lesser cables. But I use those sleeved cable extensions which take a lot of space and I can hide my front panel and usb cables well...


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Hey guys









If you liked this board and are eventually moving to Z87 I am testing *Z87 MPOWER* . I hope to have as much information as I can readily available to you such as tests and features wise. I will have this very soon so hang on







.

If you are wanting to see a particular test or feature looked at please let me know via PM. I will likely not reply as I expect I will get more than a few. Also I don't give information before I am ready and when the embargo is up (So its not worth asking).

*I have a few other things in the works as well







So stay tuned, as I know many of you will be very happy





















*


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you liked this board and are eventually moving to Z87 I am testing *Z87 MPOWER* . I hope to have as much information as I can readily available to you such as tests and features wise. I will have this very soon so hang on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If you are wanting to see a particular test or feature looked at please let me know via PM. I will likely not reply as I expect I will get more than a few. Also I don't give information before I am ready and when the embargo is up (So its not worth asking).
> 
> *I have a few other things in the works as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So stay tuned, as I know many of you will be very happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Testing it with 4770k? do some OC on ram too


----------



## byalexandr

Is there an option to turn off those blue LED's on the top right of the board? I want to use this board in my black and white build, but I think the LED's kind of kill the look.


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byalexandr*
> 
> Is there an option to turn off those blue LED's on the top right of the board? I want to use this board in my black and white build, but I think the LED's kind of kill the look.


Go into Bios, ECO tab, Motherboard LED Control=Off.


----------



## Sevada88

I am experiencing a weird issue and I think it my motherboard. Lately, my PC won't turn on. I keep pressing the power button, nothing happens. I even used the power-on button on the motherboard itself, still nothing...

Flashed the BIOS to 17.7, same issue. Flashed to 17.8, again same issue. Switched to second BIOS, again, same issue.

Anyone experience this in the past with the Z77 MPower?


----------



## primal92

Wow this thread has exploded in the no. of pages since I've been away for the last couple of months with uni work etc.

Finally can spend some time on the rig, and picked up an epic bargain. Scan Computers Ebay account had a listing for a 3770K brand new for £100 + £5 delivery. They only had 4 left must be the last remaining stock before haswell is being stocked up for. Anyway me and a mate picked up 2 each and hopefully I can get a good over clocking one out my 2. Would have bought all 4 but my mate told me about it and he's trying to get his first rig up lol.

My question is guys I've currently got a 2600k at 4.4 with vdroop at 25% giving a load voltage of about 1.294 (checked with multimeter). Running a custom single 120 rad loop, will prob add another double thick 120 rad in there in the next few weeks but as of now I load at about 75C with IBT. Where should I start with the 3770k? What's a good low voltage for 4.4-4.5 (don't need to push further as I'm just gaming) at that speed should get a performance boost over my current 2600k at 4.4.


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primal92*
> 
> Wow this thread has exploded in the no. of pages since I've been away for the last couple of months with uni work etc.
> 
> Finally can spend some time on the rig, and picked up an epic bargain. Scan Computers Ebay account had a listing for a 3770K brand new for £100 + £5 delivery. They only had 4 left must be the last remaining stock before haswell is being stocked up for. Anyway me and a mate picked up 2 each and hopefully I can get a good over clocking one out my 2. Would have bought all 4 but my mate told me about it and he's trying to get his first rig up lol.
> 
> My question is guys I've currently got a 2600k at 4.4 with vdroop at 25% giving a load voltage of about 1.294 (checked with multimeter). Running a custom single 120 rad loop, will prob add another double thick 120 rad in there in the next few weeks but as of now I load at about 75C with IBT. Where should I start with the 3770k? What's a good low voltage for 4.4-4.5 (don't need to push further as I'm just gaming) at that speed should get a performance boost over my current 2600k at 4.4.


Idle 0.928V 1600 MHz. Load 4.5 GHz 1.264V temps around the mid 50's under load gaming. 70c under stress with water


----------



## byalexandr

Hey I know you! You're the guy from LinusTechTips! I asked you tons of questions about sleeving. Where is your build log BTW? I can't find it in the build logs section!


----------



## byalexandr

Thanks a ton. Cheers.


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> Testing it with 4770k? do some OC on ram too


It will be a 4670 - It was what was available to me. I will be testing with many different modules in the following weeks. I have a large selection of RAM coming in from friends likely


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> It will be a 4670 - It was what was available to me. I will be testing with many different modules in the following weeks. I have a large selection of RAM coming in from friends likely


Cool! Is the testing being carried out soon , like in early of June or?


----------



## CL3P20

Hopefully HQ gets those ram profiles in the bios update.. gave them a list of kits/IC's to start with.. fingers crossed!


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> Cool! Is the testing being carried out soon , like in early of June or?


Now for the main stuff with a set of my RAM, then later on I will have some of the other RAM in. I will have info on the board posted soon


----------



## rationalthinking

My fellow MPower Brothers.

My ASUS Xonar STX has stop being recognized in the PCI 2.0 slot. I have 2 Titans in both upper 3.0 slots and the soundcard in the 2.0 slot. But the issue I am having is the inability to put the Titans back in SLi if the sound card is used in the 2.0 slot.

Fellow MPower Brothers, how do I fix this issue?


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> My fellow MPower Brothers.
> 
> My ASUS Xonar STX has stop being recognized in the PCI 2.0 slot. I have 2 Titans in both upper 3.0 slots and the soundcard in the 2.0 slot. But the issue I am having is the inability to put the Titans back in SLi if the sound card is used in the 2.0 slot.
> 
> Fellow MPower Brothers, how do I fix this issue?


Try running the soundcard in some of the other slots? I run my STX on the upper PCIeX1 with my dual 7970s.


----------



## adi518

@rational: Sounds like a bandwidth issue.

Hmm.. guys, how do I use the aux socket on the board? I have a Seasonic X, do I use the aux port or the gpu port on the psu?


----------



## Koowall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Ok heres a video showing my oc using vdroop offset control ONLY, the only other voltages that are set are cpu pll at 1.7v, dram voltage at 1.648v everything else is on AUTO. Sorry I have no tripod just using my nexus 4.
> 
> 
> 
> After watching Sins video Im pretty happy with the accuracy of the software voltage monitoring on our Msi Mpower and solidifies the fact ill never by Asrock. In case you haven't seen his video.


How did you do it ? Can you share your bios options with me ?








I've managed to get 4,5GHz but it's steady as CPUV also.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alextheguy*
> 
> Different people have different opinions. I do mine like this thou esp those front panel wires etc...


Nice rig Alex








But those cables from fans of CPU heatsink abit too long, you need to hide them.


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Nice rig Alex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But those cables from fans of CPU heatsink abit too long, you need to hide them.


thx cm690II back has limited space >< i got those sleeved cables which take a lot of space there.


----------



## mav2000

I know the answer will be there somewhere on this thread, so sorry to ask again, but has the issue of offset voltage usage been sorted out with this board. Basically is there any way to run the cpu at lower voltages and lower speed on idle and ramp it up automatically on load. I saw a video a few posts ago, But I have no clue if he did it with offset voltage or some other way.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> I know the answer will be there somewhere on this thread, so sorry to ask again, but has the issue of offset voltage usage been sorted out with this board. Basically is there any way to run the cpu at lower voltages and lower speed on idle and ramp it up automatically on load. I saw a video a few posts ago, But I have no clue if he did it with offset voltage or some other way.


You have to use Auto voltage, and adjust the vdroop setting last I checked. For me, I was just running a mild 4.4ghz OC, and had the vdroop setting at 75%, that would ramp the voltage up to around 1.24v or so under load, and then go back down to under 1 when idle, or less intensive tasks.


----------



## Koowall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> How to OC your Mpower for everyday use
> 
> Due to the amount of people having issues with setting up a 24/7 OC Im writing this mini-guide to setting up your Mpower so you can have a moderate overclock while still maintaining speedstep and idle voltages instead of it running at a set voltage 24/7. I'll be showing you pictures of my settings via Click Bios 2, I am only showing you them this way because its easier than taking screenshots in the bios while I write this, I do not advocate using clickbios to enter these settings. I think all adjustments should be made in the bios directly.
> 
> Oc Tab
> 
> 
> Leave CPU ratio on *Auto*, dont worry we will get to that in a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> Leave CPU Core Voltage on *Auto* you can set DRAM, PLL and whatever else you want but I just adjust those mainly because I noticed the board will use a little more dram voltage than what x.m.p. specifies and my cpu doest require that much PLL, as always YMMV.
> 
> CPU Features Sub Menu
> 
> 
> Make sure you leave C1E Support, Intel C-State *Enabled* and set the Package C State limit to *Auto*
> 
> 
> 
> Now here is where you will input your desired OC, I use 45 your chip might not be able to do it but it could be a good starting point. Input the value in each slot.
> 
> Now here is where everyone was having issues, remember when I told you to leave your CPU Core voltage on AUTO? Here is how you make your voltage adjustments.
> 
> Hybrid Digital Power Sub Menu
> 
> 
> Make your adjustment with just *CPU Core Vdroop Offset Control*. My chip needs a setting of +62.5% to be stable at 4.5ghz, YMMV. This equates to a realworld load voltage of 1.240v tested through a multimeter *(seen here)* with no huge spikes or anything like that. I dont know if thats the exact value all boards will give at 62.5% offset but I dont think it would vary by much. To start though if your going for 4.5ghz I would set it at 50%, boot into windows and run cpu-z and load up prime95 and do small FFT's for awhile. The 50% value for me would have 2 cores fail after a couple hours but it would start throwing WHEA errors in minutes. 62.5% is the sweet spot for 4.5 for me, 4.6ghz is stable with 80% offset but I'm happier with the temps on 62.5%(under 70c during stress on prime95). I do recommend turning the digital compensation level to *High* and the CPU Core OCP Expander to *Enhanced* to help with overclocking. All the other settings can be left on Auto, also I recommend leaving the CPU Phase control on Auto as well, why make them work when they dont need to? It hasnt affected my stability at all during the time I've been running it like this(since the board released pretty much).
> 
> Ok so that wraps it up, go ahead and give it a try and see what you get. As always *YMMV*, every chip is different and could require more or less voltage to get to a desired OC. In the absence of not having an Offset this is the next best thing. Hope this helps.
> Bios used during the writeup was 17.6 Beta 2 found at the link in my Sig.


Ok I've done it !








With few exepctions








Core Ratio Limit - 44 , with 45 Mobo starts normally but then screen goes black, one beep and I need to reset . Ram on XMP 2133 an auto voltage (1,58). Went to 1.68 but still no luck, sytem didn't boot.
Offcore 62,5%, with 50% BSOD.
Dram voltage on Auto na CPU PLL on AUTO (but i saw that AUTO is 1.8v, not to big ? ).
Should I lower CPU PLL or leave it on AUTO ? What CPU PLL is responsible for ?
BTW is this method, nagle3092, safe for our CPUs or maybe I should set CPU voltage manualy and multipler also and keep it 4.5ghz all time without lowering clock speed and voltage on idle ?
What about that after I boot up I have No-Signal for about 5 sec and then login screen appears ?


----------



## Koowall

Had to put Vdroop + 100% and PLL Overvoltage to Enabled. Now my MOBO is solid as rock








Maybe someone can tell me why when I boot my PC, manufacturer logo show, then I got No Signal and go to login screen ?


----------



## bjorn

hi scorpion ive just joined this site and just wondering if you know much about the debug codes ive read the manual but I keep getting codes running through from 28-41 and if every thing is running fine is it suppose to just show the code A6? the pc runs great ive got intel 3770k the h80i watercooler ares gskill ram 2100 latency. I apolagise in if im asking the wrong person if your not sure could you please point me in the wright direction and thanks in advance


----------



## eballard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjorn*
> 
> hi scorpion ive just joined this site and just wondering if you know much about the debug codes ive read the manual but I keep getting codes running through from 28-41 and if every thing is running fine is it suppose to just show the code A6? the pc runs great ive got intel 3770k the h80i watercooler ares gskill ram 2100 latency. I apolagise in if im asking the wrong person if your not sure could you please point me in the wright direction and thanks in advance


From what it looks like its the temp reading of the CPU







don't think it's an error code.

That's what mine is anyway I had to look it up to make sure but I'm pretty sure it's your temp.


----------



## Tyreman

That is temperature readout(s) most likely


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koowall*
> 
> Ok I've done it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With few exepctions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core Ratio Limit - 44 , with 45 Mobo starts normally but then screen goes black, one beep and I need to reset . Ram on XMP 2133 an auto voltage (1,58). Went to 1.68 but still no luck, sytem didn't boot.
> Offcore 62,5%, with 50% BSOD.
> Dram voltage on Auto na CPU PLL on AUTO (but i saw that AUTO is 1.8v, not to big ? ).
> Should I lower CPU PLL or leave it on AUTO ? What CPU PLL is responsible for ?
> BTW is this method, nagle3092, safe for our CPUs or maybe I should set CPU voltage manualy and multipler also and keep it 4.5ghz all time without lowering clock speed and voltage on idle ?
> What about that after I boot up I have No-Signal for about 5 sec and then login screen appears ?


1st off you are using a 3570K nagle's is a 3770K different animal

I used one of those previous , 3570K and ran at 44x, Auto core voltage, c state disabled
PLL enabled and set at 1.81v

Set the VDroop at at higher number like 100% at 43/44x leave it be maybe then
You can try lower but watch in event viewer for whea errors while prime 95 is running
43x prolly good safe number to start with on each core
all turbos enabled

Nothing opens quicker on theses cpus over a couple hundred x numbers not worth it.

If y set voltage manually for cpu voltage you loose all power savings on the board

You can also try running the ram to match the processor at 1600 mhz
I have 1866 ram and run it at 1600


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eballard*
> 
> From what it looks like its the temp reading of the CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't think it's an error code.
> 
> That's what mine is anyway I had to look it up to make sure but I'm pretty sure it's your temp.


Yes temps most likely


----------



## Koowall

Which is better for ocing ? Fixed or auto voltage ?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koowall*
> 
> Which is better for ocing ? Fixed or auto voltage ?


Fixed to max your processor, auto will only get you so far. Just depends on what you want to do...If you can cool it fine max it out, if not then dont go so high.


----------



## bjorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eballard*
> 
> From what it looks like its the temp reading of the CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't think it's an error code.
> 
> That's what mine is anyway I had to look it up to make sure but I'm pretty sure it's your temp.


I forot to ask would u know how to stop the debug from showing the cpu temp if not thats ok


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> Hi all, I just got my Z77Mpower last month and have been busy seeing what this baby can do. I have been reading this thread and wish to thank SonDa5 for that post about the EK-LGA115x TRUE Backplate. That thing is a _must have_ for anyone wanting to mount a water block to the Z77 MPower. I wish I'd known about it sooner, I too have(had) a Raystorm water block that I tried to mount and ended up over tightening the water block and bending some pins on the socket. I'm now using a Koolance 380 with the EK backplate which works great.


Thanks. The back plate works great for bare die mounts as well if you ever go to the delid side.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rationalthinking*
> 
> My fellow MPower Brothers.
> 
> My ASUS Xonar STX has stop being recognized in the PCI 2.0 slot. I have 2 Titans in both upper 3.0 slots and the soundcard in the 2.0 slot. But the issue I am having is the inability to put the Titans back in SLi if the sound card is used in the 2.0 slot.
> 
> Fellow MPower Brothers, how do I fix this issue?


Great looking rig. I hope you got your problem fixed.

I just saw your thread. I have had PCI slot go out for video card on the Mpower and was unable to boot for video out put display. This happened after trying a new video card.

I cleared CMOS and was able to get that slot to work again.

Good luck.


----------



## Koowall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Fixed to max your processor, auto will only get you so far. Just depends on what you want to do...If you can cool it fine max it out, if not then dont go so high.


I've used yout tutorial to have my clock and voltage low on idle and vice versa on load







My question is that metohd to have voltage on auto safe ?
On idle I have 0,8v and on load it is 1,21v. If suddenly my cpu gets fully loaded and voltage will jump up, can this kind of action harm my cpu or is it perfectly safe ?







My temps on load in IBT are 73-78 degrees.


----------



## eballard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjorn*
> 
> I forot to ask would u know how to stop the debug from showing the cpu temp if not thats ok


Rain check. Briefly tried to look for it in the bios the other day and couldn't see it. Will let you know if I find out though


----------



## bjorn

thanks heaps for your help eballard really appreciate it.


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koowall*
> 
> I've used yout tutorial to have my clock and voltage low on idle and vice versa on load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is that metohd to have voltage on auto safe ?
> On idle I have 0,8v and on load it is 1,21v. If suddenly my cpu gets fully loaded and voltage will jump up, can this kind of action harm my cpu or is it perfectly safe ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My temps on load in IBT are 73-78 degrees.


That will not harm your chip at all, in fact I think you will damage it more in the long run if keep it clocked at 4.4GHz and 1.2XXV 24/7. I'm running mine at 4.5 GHz. and idles at 0.92V then bumps to 1.24V when im gaming, im satisfied so far since this board cant OC in offset mode like my old ASUS used to do.


----------



## Zaxxon

Hey guys, I recently finished a build with the Mpower, but have a question about ram. I am using corsair vengance 1866mhz, but for some reason in control center it says it is only 1333mhz. When I set the frequency to 1866 and turn on xmp, it says 1866 in the bios, but command center still says 1333. I was wondering two things specifically. What are the correct slots to put two sticks of ram in, and should I even care about what command center says my frequency is?

Thanks!


----------



## ShadyGaby

IF CPU-Z shows memory frequency correctly then you have nothing to worry about with command center.

PS: I have memories like yours, only 1600MHz and are is the same


----------



## Zaxxon

CPU-Z says 938.3 Mhz, and I think that is right for 1866. What about slots? are there specific ones the ram should be in?


----------



## ShadyGaby

Yes is around 1866MHz (1876MHz more accurate) and is ok









I use slots 2 and 4 is perfect (recommended by the manual)


----------



## pcmonky

Did any of you notice residue where the motherboard mounts to the case on your mobos?

I purchased the Z87 MPower Max and there is residue where the mounts are.


----------



## digitaljuice

Hello everyone at overclock.net,

I recently purchased a new PC with these specs and wanted to get started overclocking it. I tried a soft overclock of just 4.4ghz and it seems to be hit or miss. I'm fairly new to overclocking so i'm not 100% sure what changes I should be making to increase stability or what the symptoms are of an unstable OC aside from the system crashing.

I grabbed a few pieces of software to get started, CPUZ, Prime95 and Realtemp. Not sure if I need anything else. I also noticed the motherboard has an overclocking profile feature, is it possible to share overclocks with other people and have them work?

Anyways any help would be appreciated, thank you!

Specs

intel 3770k model A, stepping 9, rev e1/L1
noctua nh-d14 cooler (30* on idle)
Patriot Viper 3 8GB 2X4GB PC3-12800 DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 1.5V Dual Channel Memory Kit - Black Mamba
MSI Z77 MPOWER ATX LGA1155
corsair 620w-m power supply bronze
msi 7970 3gb

edit; also not sure if I should post here or start a new thread. Let me know!

double edit; also did a bios update yesterday to h.80 or ...latest that liveupdate gave me. I used the tool on MSIHQ to format a USB stick to do it and it seemed to do it for me on restart.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitaljuice*
> 
> Hello everyone at overclock.net,
> 
> I recently purchased a new PC with these specs and wanted to get started overclocking it. I tried a soft overclock of just 4.4ghz and it seems to be hit or miss. I'm fairly new to overclocking so i'm not 100% sure what changes I should be making to increase stability or what the symptoms are of an unstable OC aside from the system crashing.
> 
> I grabbed a few pieces of software to get started, CPUZ, Prime95 and Realtemp. Not sure if I need anything else. I also noticed the motherboard has an overclocking profile feature, is it possible to share overclocks with other people and have them work?
> 
> Anyways any help would be appreciated, thank you!
> 
> Specs
> 
> intel 3770k model A, stepping 9, rev e1/L1
> noctua nh-d14 cooler (30* on idle)
> Patriot Viper 3 8GB 2X4GB PC3-12800 DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 1.5V Dual Channel Memory Kit - Black Mamba
> MSI Z77 MPOWER ATX LGA1155
> corsair 620w-m power supply bronze
> msi 7970 3gb
> 
> edit; also not sure if I should post here or start a new thread. Let me know!
> 
> double edit; also did a bios update yesterday to h.80 or ...latest that liveupdate gave me. I used the tool on MSIHQ to format a USB stick to do it and it seemed to do it for me on restart.


take a look @ this and then see if its good for you.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1302731/official-msi-z77-mpower-owners-club-all-things-mpower/1770#post_19093292

yes you can share oc profile's with others you just need to set the settings yourself do it yourself because it also save's hdd etc in the profile


----------



## gl0ry

Returned my MSI Z77-GD65 Gaming for this board.

My god this board is way better.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> Returned my MSI Z77-GD65 Gaming for this board.
> 
> My god this board is way better.


Please post your BIOS settings for your nice 5GHZ over clock when you get some time. Thanks.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Please post your BIOS settings for your nice 5GHZ over clock when you get some time. Thanks.


Sure. I'll do it later tonight when I get some extra time. Still got some things to configure.


----------



## gl0ry

These are my settings for 5ghz. Your mileage may vary. I still haven't fine tuned everything, but there really isn't much more I can adjust from what I can tell. Got the ram at 2400!


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> These are my settings for 5ghz. Your mileage may vary. I still haven't fine tuned everything, but there really isn't much more I can adjust from what I can tell. Got the ram at 2400!


Thanks.









What memory kit your running? X.M.P. specs look like Dominator kit. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233258

I see a few things you are doing differently than me. I will try it out.

How are your 3dMark11 physics scores for your overclock?


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What memory kit your running? X.M.P. specs look like Dominator kit. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233258
> 
> I see a few things you are doing differently than me. I will try it out.
> 
> How are your 3dMark11 physics scores for your overclock?


I'm using Dominator Platinum series memory. It's really great looking and crazy overclocks. I'm not sure about my 3dmark11 scores, haven't tried it yet, only 3dMark. My scores have been above average in that









http://www.3dmark.com/cg/494947

http://www.3dmark.com/is/553321

Apparently I'm the only one with this type of setup who has hit these scores with ice storm and cloud gate. No idea how, maybe enough people don't do those tests, but either way it makes me happy.

I'm just having some fun for now though. I haven't even formatted since I changed motherboards.. I gotta do that soon. Trying to get all my overclocks stable before I settle in.


----------



## ace ventura069

this is my cloud gate score
http://www.3dmark.com/cg/367507


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Thanks. The back plate works great for bare die mounts as well if you ever go to the delid side.


I am planning to use the xspc raystorm as well, so the Raystorm back plate wont work with this board?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> I am planning to use the xspc raystorm as well, so the Raystorm back plate wont work with this board?


It works, I'm using it right now.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> I am planning to use the xspc raystorm as well, so the Raystorm back plate wont work with this board?


I'm assuming the Raystorm's back plate is the same as the old Rasa kit one.

If it is the same, then it works but it doesn't sit completely flush on the back. Shouldn't matter though as far as I know.


----------



## nagle3092

Got a little bored today...


----------



## adi518

My Mpower is now water cooled. Pictures will come soon hopefully.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> 
> 
> Got a little bored today...


Nice cutting on the thermal pad. The proper thickness to do that is .5mm. I have posted about this before. You following my idea or did you think about this yourself?

I do this on my bare die mounts.











Not as pretty as yours. I use fujipoly xtreme .5mm. 1mm was too thick and the cpu did not sit right. .5mm just right.

The idea is to increase thermal contact foot print to aid in heat dissipation between block and pcb of cpu and to help add some stability support against the PCB. Works well.

Looking forward to your results. You are the first person I have seen do this besides myself. Good job.









Are you going to use all your bolts for your back plate? What back plate you using?


----------



## nagle3092

Just using the raystorm backplate. I unscrewed the latching mechanism with the backplate in place so the stock Intel backplate was left between the board and raystorm backplate. I only used pk3 and the results weren't great, but not terrible either. I don't want to use CLP on the block because of how it stains. For now I went back to die,IHS,block, maybe I'll redo it with CLP but for now I'm done.
I actually didn't know anyone else did it, I figured I would give it a shot though. Even pressure across the chip and maybe slightly lower temps was what I was hoping for.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> I'm using Dominator Platinum series memory. It's really great looking and crazy overclocks. I'm not sure about my 3dmark11 scores, haven't tried it yet, only 3dMark. My scores have been above average in that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/cg/494947
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/is/553321
> 
> Apparently I'm the only one with this type of setup who has hit these scores with ice storm and cloud gate. No idea how, maybe enough people don't do those tests, but either way it makes me happy.
> 
> I'm just having some fun for now though. I haven't even formatted since I changed motherboards.. I gotta do that soon. Trying to get all my overclocks stable before I settle in.


Very nice system.

You are running BIOS 17.6 on your Mpower and I am running 17.8. I couldn't get my BCLk to work right using your settings and my 3770k didn't like your settings. I was hoping I would be able to lower voltage some to help cool but now my temps are higher.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Very nice system.
> 
> You are running BIOS 17.6 on your Mpower and I am running 17.6. I couldn't get my BCLk to work right using your settings and my 3770k didn't like your settings. I was hoping I would be able to lower voltage some to help cool but now my temps are higher.


My board came with 17.6. I looked at the bios note for further revisions and didn't see anything prompting me to want to flash.

As far as BCLK goes, I don't know why mine is 100.5

I'll post my settings again once I confirm I'm 100% stable. I'm using 1.4v in bios for my CPU, temps on load are still around 60~70c depending on which core.

I actually find that OCing guide that came with the motherboard to be excellent. Wish more companies did that for people!


----------



## gl0ry

Ok, I switched some things, most of all CPU Core Switching Frequency because I read that it can cause instability at higher clocks. Is this phase control? The guide suggested to turn that off.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> My board came with 17.6. I looked at the bios note for further revisions and didn't see anything prompting me to want to flash.
> 
> As far as BCLK goes, I don't know why mine is 100.5
> 
> I'll post my settings again once I confirm I'm 100% stable. I'm using 1.4v in bios for my CPU, temps on load are still around 60~70c depending on which core.
> 
> I actually find that OCing guide that came with the motherboard to be excellent. Wish more companies did that for people!


type in 1000 or 100 cant remember which see if bclk stays at 100


----------



## CL3P20

Mpower = must set 100.01 to get 100 actual bclk.


----------



## SonDa5

I'm running BiOS 17.8 BIOS Gl0ry which is supposed to be better for memory compatibility.

My delidded 3770k. Not the greatest conductor electrically but its a decent chip. Will do 5GHZ.

This is a sweet spot for gaming. Memory is at 1.5v. (Gskill 2400mhz CL9 1.65v under volted and under clocked)


----------



## mrbojangles43

I apologize if this is not in the right format.

Ive been trying for a very modest OC of 4.0 Ghz.

All ive changed is the core ratio limit to 40 and left everything else auto. I get a voltage of around 1.160v under load which sounds a little high. When i change the cpu core vdroop offset control nothing sets the voltage lower than auto. I also changed digital compensation level to high and cpu core ocp expander to enhanced.

Any help would be appreciated on how to lower my voltage a bit.

System is:

I5 3570k
Z77 Mpower
7870 LE
Cm 212 evo
Hive 650 power supply


----------



## gl0ry

I have a rock solid o/c now. 16+ hours, with nice temps. On load it averages around 55-65c with max temps being 72c on core 2 and 3, but most of the time it's hovering around high 50's to 60s.

I was overclocking my memory along side my CPU which in general isn't such a great idea because you don't know what is stable or unstable, but I was able to focus in on a few settings and I'm happy with the results.

Ram Frequency is at 2200mhz 9-10-10-27-1.


----------



## adi518

*Guys, I've got some important msg to pass through...

I was all excited to get my water blocks from Liquid Extasy when it turned out this is a very unprofessional company. Charges premium like it has the reputation of EKWB, Heatkiller or any of the big names and it's just crap quality and even worse customer service. You guys won't believe what I went through. I'm writing this after failing to get a refund over and over again, I'm being pulled with lousy and unacceptable excuses over a faulty product.

This is the waterblock that I ordered as it appears on their website. I ordered it with the addition of nickel plating that was described to me as "the best nickel you can get":



This is the nickel plated water block that I received after waiting 2 months (!!!):





Now they keep saying "it's ok" while it has a ton of nickel staining on it and it's not polished like I was promised it'd be. I do not suggest doing business with them. EVER. They cut a deal with PPCS to sell the block, but I dare you to not buy it. It's really bad quality. The block also had a few ugly scrapes from a bad CNC work.

Because I still believe this board should get a water block, I started off a "suggest idea" page on EKWB's thinkcell website, please help support the cause by +1 the post @ http://thinkcell.ekwb.com/idea/ekwb-msi-z77-mpower-full-motherboard-water-block/

+1 even if you don't plan to water cool it.







*


----------



## cbr600

Hey I cant seem to fined the info to this I just got this board after having a p67 asrock board what should I be setting my long and short power limits at as I cant seem to fined anywhere if people are changing them. Also I have all my C stats on right now stable at 4.5Ghz with vdroop set to 100%. Cpuz says 1.21 volts but my volt meter is saying about 1.23 but all that is fine what ever one it is. Now I would like to know how many of you are running a 24/7 fixed volts and if you have had any problem I'm thinking of shooting for a bigger overclock but not sure there is any other way to increase Vcore with out going fixed on this board.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> *Guys, I've got some important msg to pass through...
> 
> Now they keep saying "it's ok" while it has a ton of nickel staining on it and it's not polished like I was promised it'd be. I do not suggest doing business with them. EVER. They cut a deal with PPCS to sell the block, but I dare you to not buy it. It's really bad quality.
> +1 even if you don't plan to water cool it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see pieces of metal in there. Is that how it was given to you?

PPCS sucks ass at supporting the customer. I had a problem with a XSPC HD7970 RAZER new edition block that Performance PCS sold me and it had problems from day one and they sucked ass at providing me customer service and in the end XSPC refused to honor an RMA. Done with PPCS and XSPC.

I hope this particular block that you are having problems with gets some love from the manufacturer to do an RMA because it is something that I am interested in. Best wishes getting the problem resolved.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a rock solid o/c now. 16+ hours, with nice temps. On load it averages around 55-65c with max temps being 72c on core 2 and 3, but most of the time it's hovering around high 50's to 60s.
> 
> Ram Frequency is at 2200mhz 9-10-10-27-1.


The screen shots of your stable 5GHZ OC show the memory at 1340mhz. 9-10-10-27-1.

Are you sure you over clocked your memory to 2200mhz for your 5GHZ OC?


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> I see pieces of metal in there. Is that how it was given to you?
> 
> PPCS sucks ass at supporting the customer. I had a problem with a XSPC HD7970 RAZER new edition block that Performance PCS sold me and it had problems from day one and they sucked ass at providing me customer service and in the end XSPC refused to honor an RMA. Done with PPCS and XSPC.
> 
> I hope this particular block that you are having problems with gets some love from the manufacturer to do an RMA because it is something that I am interested in. Best wishes getting the problem resolved.


Liquid Extasy is a one man show. Some dude in Germany. He made the block and sent it like this after supplying excuses for 2 months of waiting! More epic fail than this? He's now refusing to return my money on a block that's beyond repairable and even urging me to use the block like everything is "just fine" with it. The damn thing has copper sticking out from everywhere and it looks just horrible.

You will be shocked if I showed you some of the emails that I got from him.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> The screen shots of your stable 5GHZ OC show the memory at 1340mhz. 9-10-10-27-1.
> 
> Are you sure you over clocked your memory to 2200mhz for your 5GHZ OC?


Bios shows 2200 and frequency of 2200. I don't know how it could possibly be wrong but I'll check.

Edit: You were right. For some reason with the dram reference clock on auto (266) it set it to 1333 instead of 2200. With it set to 200 it's the correct value.. Now I need to use Prime over night again









I guess at least I know the CPU is stable.

Guess it goes to show you how little of a difference in real world memory speed makes. Now I'm gonna redo all my 3dmark tests and gain higher scores


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> Bios shows 2200 and frequency of 2200. I don't know how it could possibly be wrong but I'll check.
> 
> Edit: You were right. For some reason with the dram reference clock on auto (266) it set it to 1333 instead of 2200. With it set to 200 it's the correct value.. Now I need to use Prime over night again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess at least I know the CPU is stable.
> 
> Guess it goes to show you how little of a difference in real world memory speed makes. Now I'm gonna redo all my 3dmark tests and gain higher scores


Your lucky I have my i5 3570k at 4.7 GHz at 1.38Volts I used to have mine at 1.36Volts but my CPU degraded after about 1 month


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastercommander*
> 
> Your lucky I have my i5 3570k at 4.7 GHz at 1.38Volts I used to have mine at 1.36Volts but my CPU degraded after about 1 month


How did it degrade? The only way I can think of that happening is if you didn't have adequate cooling or it wasn't 100% stable in the first place.

I ran my 2600k at 1.4v for 2 years and it never degraded.

Anyways, thanks to SonDa5 I realized my memory was under clocked. Just ran prime for another several hours and I'm fine with the results.



I think my TIM settled and my max temp went down by 2-3C.


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> How did it degrade? The only way I can think of that happening is if you didn't have adequate cooling or it wasn't 100% stable in the first place.
> 
> I ran my 2600k at 1.4v for 2 years and it never degraded.
> 
> Anyways, thanks to SonDa5 I realized my memory was under clocked. Just ran prime for another several hours and I'm fine with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> I think my TIM settled and my max temp went down by 2-3C.


I'm not sure how it degraded but I heard that over clocking your CPU early in its life (like a month) can cause the cpu to degrade and will need a higher voltage to operate. Degrading can not be stopped by cooling it can only make the process slower. I believe every CPU/mobo degrades over time, and increasing the voltage will only increase the process.


----------



## CL3P20

Totally false. Temps degrade silicon.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastercommander*
> 
> I'm not sure how it degraded but I heard that over clocking your CPU early in its life (like a month) can cause the cpu to degrade and will need a higher voltage to operate. Degrading can not be stopped by cooling it can only make the process slower. I believe every CPU/mobo degrades over time, and increasing the voltage will only increase the process.


Pretty sure the ivy bridge is deemed safe up to 1.5v and you were only using 1.38v which is a value that a ton of people here use in 24/7 operation without any issues. Honestly it was probably never stable to begin with.

Your CPU is not going to degrade at that voltage in 1 month unless you're running it extreme temperatures daily.


----------



## bjorn

Nagel3792 just wanted to say thanks for the tutorial on oc your cpu ive done everything you have said to do and now have a stable overclock of 4.5. running prime 95 and has not missed a beat thanks mate your a legend


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjorn*
> 
> Nagel3792 just wanted to say thanks for the tutorial on oc your cpu ive done everything you have said to do and now have a stable overclock of 4.5. running prime 95 and has not missed a beat thanks mate your a legend


You mean me? If so, then no problem! Very glad he's having success!


----------



## SonDa5

I don't think the Gl0RY's CPU has degraded since he has such good temps and low voltage for his over clock. I think his problem was with the memory. I have had the memory down clock on this mother board when over clocking the memory.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> I don't think the Gl0RY's CPU has degraded since he has such good temps and low voltage for his over clock. I think his problem was with the memory. I have had the memory down clock on this mother board when over clocking the memory.


He wasn't talking about my system degrading. He's talking about his own system. He said his CPU degraded after 1 month of using 1.36v. I told him that it's highly unlikely and it was probably not 100% stable in the first place.


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> He wasn't talking about my system degrading. He's talking about his own system. He said his CPU degraded after 1 month of using 1.36v. I told him that it's highly unlikely and it was probably not 100% stable in the first place.


Might have not been 100% stable then :/ weird though as I tried all prime for about 12-18hrs but I'm glad its been stable so far


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastercommander*
> 
> Might have not been 100% stable then :/ weird though as I tried all prime for about 12-18hrs but I'm glad its been stable so far


12-18hrs of prime of temps 60C and below sounds ok but I think you are pushing for trouble pushing 80C and above on loads for a long period of time.

I have never had a degradation problem but I read that it is more related to excessive heat.


----------



## bjorn

Sorry thank you glory well thanks to whoever made the oc guide its spot on and much appreciated quote name="gl0ry" url="/t/1302731/msi-z77-mpower-owners-club-all-things-mpower/2800#post_20177941"]
You mean me? If so, then no problem! Very glad he's having success![/quote]r


----------



## Koowall

Can someone tell if ocing has much influence on performance in games ?


----------



## Zackotsu

i know mpower can't handle triple sli cards only sli..planning to get 2 gtx 780 then i'm gonna use my current 670 as a physic..is this applicable?

my settings would be 4.2-.4.6ghz then i might oc'ed the card a little, would a 1000w psu suffice? planning to get the antec..thanks and much appreciated..


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> 12-18hrs of prime of temps 60C and below sounds ok but I think you are pushing for trouble pushing 80C and above on loads for a long period of time.
> 
> I have never had a degradation problem but I read that it is more related to excessive heat.


Well yea that's about right on the temps OK on load after 30mins it gets max 85 but average temps are about 80, so your telling me that this is going to degrade my CPU further? In games like skyrim(my fav) and bf3 I get about 70 max and average temp of about 65


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackotsu*
> 
> i know mpower can't handle triple sli cards only sli..planning to get 2 gtx 780 then i'm gonna use my current 670 as a physic..is this applicable?
> 
> my settings would be 4.2-.4.6ghz then i might oc'ed the card a little, would a 1000w psu suffice? planning to get the antec..thanks and much appreciated..


Not possible because sli requires a bandwidth of at least 8x whether it be 3.0 or 2.0 the software in sli won't let it operate any bandwidth below 8x so in your config,

Empty
Gtx 780---- 8x
Empty
Empty
Gtx 780---- 4x
Empty
Gtx 670---- 4x

So that second gtx 780 will be at 4x speeds and sli will not work until that gfx card gets at least 8x speeds 3.0 or 2.0.


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koowall*
> 
> Can someone tell if ocing has much influence on performance in games ?


Yes it does just look at all the benchmarks online


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koowall*
> 
> Can someone tell if ocing has much influence on performance in games ?


It has a great influence, but if you can get anywhere from 4.5-4.8ghz which shouldn't be very difficult, the gains after that aren't as big. I don't have actual numbers but you can expect a pretty a nice boost from stock clocks.


----------



## Zackotsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastercommander*
> 
> Not possible because sli requires a bandwidth of at least 8x whether it be 3.0 or 2.0 the software in sli won't let it operate any bandwidth below 8x so in your config,
> 
> Empty
> Gtx 780---- 8x
> Empty
> Empty
> Gtx 780---- 4x
> Empty
> Gtx 670---- 4x
> 
> So that second gtx 780 will be at 4x speeds and sli will not work until that gfx card gets at least 8x speeds 3.0 or 2.0.


thanks for the rep..guess i'll go with one gtx 780 then and ax860i..with the extra cash i'm gonna order a ps4..so much win


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastercommander*
> 
> Well yea that's about right on the temps OK on load after 30mins it gets max 85 but average temps are about 80, so your telling me that this is going to degrade my CPU further? In games like skyrim(my fav) and bf3 I get about 70 max and average temp of about 65


I think you are better off running as cool as possible. In my Z77 Mpower cpu temps can vary almost 20C during Intel Burn Test when running from 4.8GHZ to 5GHZ. I have more peace of mind running my 3770k at 4.8gHZ and lowering the max temps up to 20C under load.

I water cool and I also have a GPU in the same loop as my CPU so I also am concerned with heat from GPU in the loop.

BF3 temps of 70 max seem way to hot for me. Your temps seem hot for gaming. 50-60C for gaming loads seems much better.

Just be safe. I keep my max over clock speeds for benchmarks but under normal gaming conditions I down clock a few clicks and the temps are alot nicer.


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> I think you are better off running as cool as possible. In my Z77 Mpower cpu temps can vary almost 20C during Intel Burn Test when running from 4.8GHZ to 5GHZ. I have more peace of mind running my 3770k at 4.8gHZ and lowering the max temps up to 20C under load.
> 
> I water cool and I also have a GPU in the same loop as my CPU so I also am concerned with heat from GPU in the loop.
> 
> BF3 temps of 70 max seem way to hot for me. Your temps seem hot for gaming. 50-60C for gaming loads seems much better.
> 
> Just be safe. I keep my max over clock speeds for benchmarks but under normal gaming conditions I down clock a few clicks and the temps are alot nicer.


I think I might do what you said and might run stock for a bit, thanks for the suggestion. I was only running 4.7ghz because I used to have two gt 580s and say that they were at 90% each in games at stock. But I have an 7950 now so I really don't need that much speed anymore.


----------



## Koowall

Hello,

Temps I hit in Intel Burn Test on max load floats around 72-76 deegres. To high or not ?


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koowall*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Temps I hit in Intel Burn Test on max load floats around 72-76 deegres. To high or not ?


It is okay, IBT is used to test the max temp reached by a cpu. Use prime 95 to test it, it should have a lower temperature. Run prime 95 for 12 hours, custom blend is another method to confirm your overclocking stability.


----------



## Koowall

So what are the highest acceptable temperatures for mu CPU ? 85 degrees ?
How to BEST setup prime ?


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koowall*
> 
> So what are the highest acceptable temperatures for mu CPU ? 85 degrees ?
> How to BEST setup prime ?


50 to 60 degree celcius during gaming load...

9x degree celcius at most during heavy stress test like IBT, Linx...


----------



## jlpurvis

Is there a way to configure the UEFI post-install of Windows 8? I didn't have a couple of supportable video cards until last week, and I enabled the UEFI Windows 8 configuration, but all it did was boot to a shell. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

good day
i apologise for i hvnt read thru this whole thread but im busy reading as i can.
im purchasing an z77mpower board to replace my z68 gd80 (g3)
what im afraid of is whether itl work
my cpu is i5-2500k.
will i loose any sata/usb ports?
im currently not o.cin my cpu but plan to with this new board to atleast 4.2 using turbo boost
im open to any suggestions and help


----------



## jlpurvis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> good day
> i apologise for i hvnt read thru this whole thread but im busy reading as i can.
> im purchasing an z77mpower board to replace my z68 gd80 (g3)
> what im afraid of is whether itl work
> my cpu is i5-2500k.
> will i loose any sata/usb ports?
> im currently not o.cin my cpu but plan to with this new board to atleast 4.2 using turbo boost
> im open to any suggestions and help


I have not heard any reports of any lost functionality. I'm not sure if the i5-2500k has onboard graphics, but if it doesn't, the only feature you will lose is integrated graphics.


----------



## jlpurvis

http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=52147

The above is someone's attempt at OCing the i5-2500k on air.


----------



## CL3P20

Z77 Mpower would be a good choice to pair with any SB CPU.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

cool thanx.
ive read that link bfore a few times.
(im on oc3d.net forums aswell but not highly active there i like oc.nets layout better)
so i can pull da final trigger awsome.ill post pics here once i get my board.
any advice in oc with this board?
i want to leave all the settings to auto voltages/ enable xmp/ and keep the powersavings on : basicly i wana setup this board the same way i have it now but with a fixed turbo ratio of 40 or 42.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> good day
> i apologise for i hvnt read thru this whole thread but im busy reading as i can.
> im purchasing an z77mpower board to replace my z68 gd80 (g3)
> what im afraid of is whether itl work
> my cpu is i5-2500k.
> will i loose any sata/usb ports?
> im currently not o.cin my cpu but plan to with this new board to atleast 4.2 using turbo boost
> im open to any suggestions and help


There's so many damn USB ports on the rear IO i'd be surprised to see anyone say they're LOSING ports by getting this board. It's very optimized in terms of USB ports. Best board I've honestly ever owned.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

i know that,
i was refering to sandy vs ivy cpu chipset compatabilities ('!')
cause ive read on the net were some hav had issues with this board regarding usb/sata and alot of bios troubles.why do people like to update a bios when it aint broke.
my current board is still on default bios
ive had 1 bios crash were i just reset it
clr cmos
and now it works flawlesly but i want this mpower
thanx for the help


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> i know that,
> i was refering to sandy vs ivy cpu chipset compatabilities ('!')
> cause ive read on the net were some hav had issues with this board regarding usb/sata and alot of bios troubles.why do people like to update a bios when it aint broke.
> my current board is still on default bios
> ive had 1 bios crash were i just reset it
> clr cmos
> and now it works flawlesly but i want this mpower
> thanx for the help


Well, from my experience I used to update bios when I had poor overclocks in hopes that it could help stabilize settings. It never did work for me. This board I haven't even bothered to update any bios. Everything has been pretty close to perfect for me so far.


----------



## alextheguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> Well, from my experience I used to update bios when I had poor overclocks in hopes that it could help stabilize settings. It never did work for me. This board I haven't even bothered to update any bios. Everything has been pretty close to perfect for me so far.


Yeah, as long as the current bios works without problem, I suggest not to update it.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

agreed
thanx guys.well im awaiting for qoutes from local retailers
(im registered at almost all of them)
im tryin to get a 2600k with my board purchase so that i can setup my current rig to start folding homeserver(i must still join) & downloading 24/7.


----------



## RhoSigmaTau

can anyone give me a link to replace the wifi connector antenna on the back of the mobo? Theres lots of them online, but im not sure if they're compatible or not


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RhoSigmaTau*
> 
> can anyone give me a link to replace the wifi connector antenna on the back of the mobo? Theres lots of them online, but im not sure if they're compatible or not


I'm surprised that you actually use that. I don't know many people who use wifi on their desktops, but I thought the bluetooth and wifi were better additions than anything I've seen on typical motherboards.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

contact msi support
theyve always been helpfull to me maybe
theyll send ya a replacement


----------



## JA90

Can someone tell me how can I get rid of RAID set up screen when I'm starting my rig??
It's pretty annoying...


----------



## broadbandaddict

Just installed a waterblock on my 3770K. Figured you guys might like the pictures.










Spoiler: 3770K Pictures












Quick question for anybody that might know, what RAM speeds should I aim for/buy if I'm OCing to 4.8Ghz+? I've got some 1866 G.Skill Sniper right now but I don't want a RAM bottleneck. I really like the looks of the Dominator Platinum (would compliment my blocks nicely) but it seems really expensive. If you've got any suggestions please let me know.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> right now but I don't want a RAM bottleneck. I really like the looks of the Dominator Platinum (would compliment my blocks nicely) but it seems really expensive. If you've got any suggestions please let me know.


I doubt you'll have any ram bottlenecks, but I personally use dominator platinums just because I wanted them.











Mine are clocked at 2200. They're great so far. They're most definitely overpriced, but they're pretty close to being the best that you can get and they match chrome fittings extremely well. You can buy a separate light bar if you want, but I believe the metal isn't chrome on those and I prefer to just have that nice polished look.


----------



## Lukas026

hey guys just wanted to join the club

also i made some oc testing:

bios settings changed:

cpu vcore: 1.320 V
digital comp. level: high
cpu core OCP expander: extended


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Just installed a waterblock on my 3770K. Figured you guys might like the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3770K Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> *snip**
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question for anybody that might know, what RAM speeds should I aim for/buy if I'm OCing to 4.8Ghz+? I've got some 1866 G.Skill Sniper right now but I don't want a RAM bottleneck. I really like the looks of the Dominator Platinum (would compliment my blocks nicely) but it seems really expensive. If you've got any suggestions please let me know.


These sticks  are very cheap and will run over 2400mhz for daily use with some more volts at 9-12-12.. the board is fully compatible with them and runs 4x4 well also.

*I purchased the same set months ago and have had good results using them this far at volts up to 2.1v on air. **Double sided sticks should = Samsung HCH9 and single sided should = Hynix MFR


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> I doubt you'll have any ram bottlenecks, but I personally use dominator platinums just because I wanted them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine are clocked at 2200. They're great so far. They're most definitely overpriced, but they're pretty close to being the best that you can get and they match chrome fittings extremely well. You can buy a separate light bar if you want, but I believe the metal isn't chrome on those and I prefer to just have that nice polished look.


Those do look really nice. Might have to look into them, I just wish they were cheaper. What speed were yours stock?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> These sticks  are very cheap and will run over 2400mhz for daily use with some more volts at 9-12-12.. the board is fully compatible with them and runs 4x4 well also.
> 
> *I purchased the same set months ago and have had good results using them this far at volts up to 2.1v on air. **Double sided sticks should = Samsung HCH9 and single sided should = Hynix MFR


I'll have to check those out. Thanks.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Those do look really nice. Might have to look into them, I just wish they were cheaper. What speed were yours stock?
> I'll have to check those out. Thanks.


Default is 2133 Timing 9-11-10-30, so it was just a slight overclock but I'm also using stock voltages too. If you use the X.M.P. settings the timings are actually a bit faster than the default rates they're supposed to be at. I never tested if they were stable but I would imagine they were.

These have been known to go up to 2400+ with the right settings, but I don't value ram overclocking that much because the performance gain is very small and I don't like to keep using prime95 for hours upon hours.

I'm okay with a slight overclock at stock voltages


----------



## Tyreman

New Bios 17.9 has ME update to


----------



## X-PREDATOR

hi guys.just an update.got my board + 2700k ordered and getting @end of month.
will post pics asap


----------



## X-PREDATOR

if i may ask.
is it ok to leave every setting in bios to auto?
i want all voltage settings to auto;power savings enabled ; xmp auto/enabled and then just adjust the turbo /core ratio to 40


----------



## CL3P20

Auto is good.. use the genie OC for a good start, then go into bios and see what the board set for the OC and voltages


----------



## X-PREDATOR

i recently did a build for a friend
z77 gd65
i5 3570k

i left everything at defualt
turnd xmp on
set the turbo core ratio to 42
and it was rock solid.he didnt need more than that hes a graphic designer/casual gamer.
will try the geni


----------



## ShadyGaby

Hello

Any idea if I need to set something in bios, if I go without dedicated video card? Or just stick HDMI calbe and ready motherboard?

I want to upgrade to a more powerful single card GTX 760 or GTX770 from MSI


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Any idea if I need to set something in bios, if I go without dedicated video card? Or just stick HDMI calbe and ready motherboard?
> 
> I want to upgrade to a more powerful single card GTX 760 or GTX770 from MSI


Pretty sure you just plug it in and it will work. I think the detection is automatic.


----------



## CL3P20

Select the onboard gfx as the primary and you shouod be good to go.


----------



## ShadyGaby

Thanks for the information, that's what I was thinking I had to do was put as the primary card and set virtu in I-mode









I made a couple of changes to the system.

I put the H100 in push-pull, and I worked a little on cable management.

Let me show you some pictures:






PS: Fans do not touch the VRM heatsink, they have exactly 1mm of space.


----------



## kartcrg84

Hey guys, I've had my mpower for a bit now, and I love it. Have any of you guys seen a 4f post code? The manual doesn't help me, and I can't seem to find anything related to it online. I had just finished installing a second 480 today when it started occuring. Board no longer posts or displays any sort of video. I have removed every component besides the cpu and one dimm of ram with the same results.


----------



## jezzer

Maybe a weird question, but how do u OC memory on this? I can only select the rated speeds and timings wich is 2133mhz CL9

On my previous MB i could just choose 2400mhz in the list in BIOS and it would run on that but here i can only choose the rated speed.

I find it hard to believe a MB especially ment for overclocking has no features to OC the RAM?


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Maybe a weird question, but how do u OC memory on this? I can only select the rated speeds and timings wich is 2133mhz CL9
> 
> On my previous MB i could just choose 2400mhz in the list in BIOS and it would run on that but here i can only choose the rated speed.
> 
> I find it hard to believe a MB especially ment for overclocking has no features to OC the RAM?


What? You can just pick the ram speed and timings in the bios. I'm not sure what the problem you're having is. You can literally pick 2400 as well. Turn XMP off.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> What? You can just pick the ram speed and timings in the bios. I'm not sure what the problem you're having is. You can literally pick 2400 as well. Turn XMP off.


It only seems to go to 2133 in my bios


----------



## jezzer

Oh wow, also cannot change memory frequency apart from changing main bclk.. I should have looked into this before thinking an MB marketed as overclock edition would have full overclock features.

It does look nice tho but that does not OC stuff


----------



## gl0ry

Are you using the i5 2500k as labeled in your Rig? Label me ignorant if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure that Sandy Bridge only supports up to 2133 speed anyways.

Here is a screenshot to verify that I can go all the way up to 3200mhz on my bios.



Edit:

Additional Source: http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=70748

"Use Ivy for RAM OC.
SB CPU IMC does not support RAM dividers higher than 1:8.
For 2400 MHz RAM clock on SB you need at least 112.5 BCLK."

If you're using Sandy Bridge then that's why you're stuck at 2133. The blame can't be placed on this motherboard, it is honestly an exceptional piece of hardware and it does exactly what it is advertised to do.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> Are you using the i5 2500k as labeled in your Rig? Label me ignorant if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure that Sandy Bridge only supports up to 2133 speed anyways.
> 
> Here is a screenshot to verify that I can go all the way up to 3200mhz on my bios.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Additional Source: http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=70748
> 
> "Use Ivy for RAM OC.
> SB CPU IMC does not support RAM dividers higher than 1:8.
> For 2400 MHz RAM clock on SB you need at least 112.5 BCLK."
> 
> If you're using Sandy Bridge then that's why you're stuck at 2133. The blame can't be placed on this motherboard, it is honestly an exceptional piece of hardware and it does exactly what it is advertised to do.


That are just intels certified specs. The problem is this motherboard has no overclock options for the memory. U can just change timings or choose a profile within system specs.

I had no problem doing this on my previous mb wich was not even an overclock edition but it did support real overclocking so it is indeed an limitation of the motherboard. If one MB can do it and the other one can not it has nothing to do with something else. So yes for an MB which is ment for extreme overclocking i find this weird. I am not saying it is a bad board nor that msi stated u can do this but it is a limitation i would have not expected

EDIT

Ivy's intel spec for ram is supported up to 2800, u have in your list 3200mhz.


----------



## spagnacious

OK, I am probably making about 6 faux pas at once but I don't know the ground rules beyond the basics.

I see you guys talking about Control Center, Click Bios, and OC Genie, and...well, 'manual' and I have had a growing feeling that I, at least partially, got a "Pig In A Poke" with my Mpower.

I'll cut to the Chase.

I have the Mpower Z77 and an Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe. I bought 2 2550K's because I thought they were the best for the buck (in the minor leagues). SO, with my Asus I fairly quickly took 2550k "A" to 4.8 GHz. I struggled to get my Mpower to go to 4.4 with 2550k "B" using OC Genie (poorly, I suspect). I have tried to learn about CC, CB, OC Genie, and now the new labeling for some of the new parameters in H9, I can't find explanations for about 1/3 of the stuff in these resources from MSI and I think I see many reviewers, enthusiasts, and pundits sort of "drifting off" from caring about this Mobo.

I don't work for Asus! I don't care about how good or bad the Deluxe is....it is another board. But, just to see if I was dealing with variation in CPU, I swapped the chips.

The Asus Deluxe took 2550k B to 4.9 GHz and the Mpower had exactly the same struggles to get to ANYTHING past 4.4.

My main questions is.....HONESTLY, has MSI sort-of under delivered on this "AMAZING Mpower overclocking revolutionary motherboard"?

My secondary question is....has there been any repository formed for "a schema that WORKS" for us 4.9 GHz hopefuls???

TIA


----------



## cbr600

jezzer maybe its the bios you are on as I have the newest and can change all the way up to 3200 just fine even though my ram could not get anywhere close to that.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> That are just intels certified specs. The problem is this motherboard has no overclock options for the memory. U can just change timings or choose a profile within system specs.
> 
> I had no problem doing this on my previous mb wich was not even an overclock edition but it did support real overclocking so it is indeed an limitation of the motherboard. If one MB can do it and the other one can not it has nothing to do with something else. So yes for an MB which is ment for extreme overclocking i find this weird. I am not saying it is a bad board nor that msi stated u can do this but it is a limitation i would have not expected
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Ivy's intel spec for ram is supported up to 2800, u have in your list 3200mhz.


What bios version do you have? Maybe it's like cbr600 said.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spagnacious*
> 
> OK, I am probably making about 6 faux pas at once but I don't know the ground rules beyond the basics.
> 
> I see you guys talking about Control Center, Click Bios, and OC Genie, and...well, 'manual' and I have had a growing feeling that I, at least partially, got a "Pig In A Poke" with my Mpower.
> 
> I'll cut to the Chase.
> 
> I have the Mpower Z77 and an Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe. I bought 2 2550K's because I thought they were the best for the buck (in the minor leagues). SO, with my Asus I fairly quickly took 2550k "A" to 4.8 GHz. I struggled to get my Mpower to go to 4.4 with 2550k "B" using OC Genie (poorly, I suspect). I have tried to learn about CC, CB, OC Genie, and now the new labeling for some of the new parameters in H9, I can't find explanations for about 1/3 of the stuff in these resources from MSI and I think I see many reviewers, enthusiasts, and pundits sort of "drifting off" from caring about this Mobo.
> 
> I don't work for Asus! I don't care about how good or bad the Deluxe is....it is another board. But, just to see if I was dealing with variation in CPU, I swapped the chips.
> 
> The Asus Deluxe took 2550k B to 4.9 GHz and the Mpower had exactly the same struggles to get to ANYTHING past 4.4.
> 
> My main questions is.....HONESTLY, has MSI sort-of under delivered on this "AMAZING Mpower overclocking revolutionary motherboard"?
> 
> My secondary question is....has there been any repository formed for "a schema that WORKS" for us 4.9 GHz hopefuls???
> 
> TIA


*dont use OC genie for manual OC.. its just for a quick out of the box boost.. your trying to use it as an OC bandaid.. which its not. Your SB CPU only needs 2x voltages to OC.. vcore and VTT.. thats it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> What? You can just pick the ram speed and timings in the bios. I'm not sure what the problem you're having is. You can literally pick 2400 as well. Turn XMP off.
> 
> 
> 
> It only seems to go to 2133 in my bios
Click to expand...

Dude.. your running SB CPU which only supports mem speeds up to 2133mhz. You should spend some time reading on CPU features before assuming your mobo or BIOS is borked.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> *dont use OC genie for manual OC.. its just for a quick out of the box boost.. your trying to use it as an OC bandaid.. which its not. Your SB CPU only needs 2x voltages to OC.. vcore and VTT.. thats it.
> 
> Dude.. your running SB CPU which only supports mem speeds up to 2133mhz. You should spend some time reading on CPU features before assuming your mobo or BIOS is borked.


Then why can i run it higher on my asus motherboard? Because it has features for it maybe? Intel also does not support certain voltages, does that mean people cant use that while overclocking?


----------



## CL3P20

It cant and wont.. just because yhe bios gives you 3000mhz options doesny mean your cpu supports it. Its a very well known fact that SB tops out around 2200mhz for Ram frequency. There are less SB cpu that will run memory over those speeds than I have fingers on one hand.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Then why can i run it higher on my asus motherboard? Because it has features for it maybe? Intel also does not support certain voltages, does that mean people cant use that while overclocking?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> It cant and wont.. just because yhe bios gives you 3000mhz options doesny mean your cpu supports it. Its a very well known fact that SB tops out around 2200mhz for Ram frequency. There are less SB cpu that will run memory over those speeds than I have fingers on one hand.


This, some asus p67 boards had the 2400Mhz strap as well, but no one has ever made it work with a sandy bridge cpu.


----------



## spagnacious

The parameters you list are not in MSI's vocabulary. This is a failed product. RIP!


----------



## nostra

So i just got this board and iam really pleased with the looks at it... but i got some problems with the performance that i hope you guys can help me with...
after reinstalling windows and drivers i wanted to do some overclocked so i did put on the xmp profile for my rams and took my old CPU overclocking settings from my maximus v gene and went into OS to stress test, after prime95 running for 2-3 secs it did bluescreen, so i did remove all overclocking from the system and put on the XMP profile to check the rams and started a prime 95 again before i went to bed, and i can see that my computer bluescreened 2-3 houres after i started the test, any idea how i can get my rams stable?

"edit" also it seems like the voltage on the cpu is unstable it bounces back and forward, it dident do that on my asus card, also my clocks bounces a little


----------



## CL3P20

Please list your settings.


----------



## nostra

well i just got it to work... seems it was the intel speed step that ****ed it up iam running stable after 45 mins strestest with prime95 at my old settings... i was searching for it last night but i dident know it was EIST it was just called speedstep at my old board


----------



## adi518

In to say, there's an unexpected development in the water cooling aspect of this board. Bitspower is coming out with a block next week and as we know, Bitspower = top notch. This means, you should forget about "liquid-extasy".. don't mess your head with them.


----------



## M00NIE

Hey guys, just got this board and in the process of getting things running, a couple of hiccups of far. Specs are the same as sig with the exception of this board and a second 570.

Im trying to install my intel hd 3000 driver to receive the error this computer doesn't meet the requirements for this software, if it helps the intel auto find drivers thing wont pick up anything and ive been finding them manually, related to older graphics + z77 maybe? I use on board since 570's are 2 monitors limited with on board running my tv through hdmi

Also there was some setting in the bios related to on board video that I had not seen before, messing about with them has caused me to not receive any visual at all on both my bios roms =/ so for now im about to pull out my graphics cards to reset the bios but i would like to know what those settings are.

so far -

plans for braided cables, swiftec h220 & black noctuas in the future.


----------



## M00NIE

So i cant get this working at all now, no display from any port, i pulled the battery just to make sure it was clearing assuming it would lose the settings that caused this but now it just seems to power on and nothing more, it cant be booting into windows since theirs no hard drive activity. The debug led reads 6,2 as you look at it.

Any ideas how to proceed, i cant seem to find the meaning behind the debug code in the manual/google.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

did you remove the power from psu/cpu 8pin & 24 pin?
1) remove cmos battery again;
2) remove/unplug 24pin from the board
3) as above: 8 pin cpu
4) press case power button - hold for 10seconds
5) leave cmos battery out for atleast 20min tops no longer than this & go have a beer while waiting- this does a proper hard reset and makes sure all powers drained.

come back after 20min period reconnect/insert everything except gpus.try other vga option than hdmi if possable.
power on and see if anything comes back to life.
you can use 1gpu with dvi to for display to get display than using onboard option

hopefully it comes back on....hope this helps


----------



## M00NIE

I found a solution thank god, pulled my graphic cards and with the extra 6min power plugged into the motherboard it got me into the bios through hdmi. (makes no sense the extra power thing, but its what this internet hero said to do)

The bios looked like the matrix bits of it all over the place, thought it was my tv at first, checked that out, it was what it was actually outputting. so after a while deciphering I found the reset to defaults. Rebooted into windows fine and got my on board driver installed. So im were i should have been a couple hours ago woop

time for some exciting windows updates.


----------



## nostra

this may be a dumb question, but when i do a bios update do i have to flash every bios that is newer than my curren bios i ask because every update, updates diffrent things and have diffrent sizes, so if i just take the newest update do i miss out on something of the other updates?


----------



## Lukas026

hey guys

my RAM died last nigh and I am wondering: which kit with 2x sticks would you recommend for me ?

I used Corasir Low Profile 1600 Mhz 2x 4 GB at 1.5 V and now I dont know if its worth it to buy something like 2400 Mhz and above. I am mainly gaming and I want to use dual channel...

Thanks


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostra*
> 
> this may be a dumb question, but when i do a bios update do i have to flash every bios that is newer than my curren bios i ask because every update, updates diffrent things and have diffrent sizes, so if i just take the newest update do i miss out on something of the other updates?


You can update to the newest one without going through the other, each new BIOS contains all the previous updates as well as the new stuff.


----------



## cbr600

So my just over a month old MSI Mpower went up in smoke tonight fire and all. Just thought I would let you guys know was not even doing anything crazy my 3770K was at 4.5 at 1.21 volts and my PC just shut down and started again then there was sparks and a flame over the heatsink. I don"t know if my CPU is dead yet but I'm not sure it could live with the Vrams on fire but we will see. Am I the first to see this on this MSI board???


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbr600*
> 
> So my just over a month old MSI Mpower went up in smoke tonight fire and all. Just thought I would let you guys know was not even doing anything crazy my 3770K was at 4.5 at 1.21 volts and my PC just shut down and started again then there was sparks and a flame over the heatsink. I don"t know if my CPU is dead yet but I'm not sure it could live with the Vrams on fire but we will see. Am I the first to see this on this MSI board???


You're the first ive heard of in this thread.

What sort of psu you have?


----------



## M00NIE

Im still having huge problems getting on-board graphics to work. Whenever I enable IGD Multi-Monitor in the bios's Integrated Graphics Configuration sub-menu I boot fine and see that windows in loading. Upon hitting the desktop I stop receiving any output, both monitor go into power saving and my TV is displaying no signal like usual.

Maybe worth noting that enabling the above opens the ability to change Integrated graphics share memory which is set to 64M and DVMT Memory which is set to 256MB.

I have my TV by hdmi into the motherboard and 570's SLI with my 2 monitors. the same set up I used on my Z68 board with no problems. Worth noting I'm running a 2500K

Manual description for Integrated Graphics Configuration

Virtu Technology
Enable or Disable Virtu GPU Switching Technology (if supported).
[i-Mode] Provides power saving features and special processor functionality
[d-Mode] Uncompromised 3D performance from the discrete GPU Initiate Graphic Adapter

Initiate Graphic Adapter
Choose which adapter you wish to make the primary option
[PEG] PCI-Express Graphics Device
[IGD] Integrated Graphics Display

Integrated Graphics Share Memory
The system shares memory to the integrated graphics. This setting controls the
exact memory size shared to the integrated graphics.

DVMT Memory
Specify the size of DVMT memory to allocate for video memory.

IGD Multi-Monitor
Enables both integrated and discrete graphics at the same time. When disabled, it
will default to Initiated Graphics Adapter selection.

Any ideas on what I can try here I'm really confused over how weird this is acting when it should just be plug in and extend desktop. If i pull both my graphic cards out the on-board runs fine. with them in its like it does not exist no detection at all.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

why dont you hook up all three to the gpus? or isnt this possable?
well then pull gpus out.get into bios and disable igd.and just use yo gpus as primary.


----------



## M00NIE

2 monitor limit on all 500 series and lower.


----------



## cbr600

CL3P20 I have a AX850 I tested in on another AMD setup I have last night and it seemed all good. At the 8 pin CPU plug I had 12.24 volts so I'm pretty sure the AX 850 is not overvolting it or anything like that.

I did fined a burn mark last night on the back of the board where it burnt the paint off and you can see copper now. Its like a burnt red right under the heatsink so 100% mosfit or something like that just went up in flames. I hope to test the CPU today see if its dead.


----------



## Lukas026

guys anybody know if:

http://www.corsair.com/us/memory-by-product-family/vengeance-pro-series-memory/vengeance-pro-series-16gb-2-x-8gb-ddr3-dram-2400mhz-c10-memory-kit-cmy16gx3m2a2400c10r.html

will fit with my Z77 Mpower and Noctua NH-D 14 ? On Noctua site they are compatible but I am asking here anyway if someone have experience with it...

ty


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbr600*
> 
> CL3P20 I have a AX850 I tested in on another AMD setup I have last night and it seemed all good. At the 8 pin CPU plug I had 12.24 volts so I'm pretty sure the AX 850 is not overvolting it or anything like that.
> 
> I did fined a burn mark last night on the back of the board where it burnt the paint off and you can see copper now. Its like a burnt red right under the heatsink so 100% mosfit or something like that just went up in flames. I hope to test the CPU today see if its dead.


A quality psu and tell-tale burn marks are A-typical mosfet failure. RMA ; (


----------



## cbr600

Do you think the CPU is dead from this also I would hate to lose this chip was the best I had so far. Im going to test tonight hopefully but does mosfits fail normally take cpu with it>


----------



## cbr600

Well good news CPU is not dead and even overclocked it back to 4.5GHz on my dads board so all should be ok with it. Now to deal with MSI they better just send me a brand new one in the box I don't want a fix or a refurbished one after this.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

glad to hear the cpu not dead.definitely rma and hope they sort it out.thats why its "suppose" to be OC sertified.man i cant wait to get my board...


----------



## nezff




----------



## Lukas026

I like your builds nezff. keep up the good work...

still waiting for reply about my ram question. if anybody can recommend good kit for mpower + noctua D14 I will appreciate it


----------



## X-PREDATOR

check out :
http://www.corsair.com/us/memory-by-product-family/vengeance.html
low profile kit


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> In to say, there's an unexpected development in the water cooling aspect of this board. Bitspower is coming out with a block next week and as we know, Bitspower = top notch. This means, you should forget about "liquid-extasy".. don't mess your head with them.


please tell me more. this is the first i have heard of this. i was going to pull the trigger next week on the L/E block, but now i will wait. anymore info on this. i was on the bitspower site for a few and didn't see anything.


----------



## cbr600

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=38179 Bitpower block


----------



## Lukas026

ok I think I will pick up this one:

http://www.corsair.com/us/memory-by-product-family/vengeance/vengeance-low-profile-blue-8gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cml8gx3m2a2133c11b.html

Specs:

2133 Mhz
2x 4GB
CL11
Low profile
1.5V

Is there any problem with it or it will be fine on my Z77 Mpower + 3570k + Noctua NH-D 14 ?

Thanks


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbr600*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=38179 Bitpower block


i clicked this link about ten times thinking it would change to the one i want. the link posted is for the L/E block, not the bitpower one. NO SOUP FOR YOU.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

yeah theyll be good.but why so high speed?
ive currently got the 16gb lp 1600mhz 4*4gb which will be carried over to the mpower. you dont need insane high clocked memory unless oc.ing insanely high...just my opion..


----------



## flv1333

Hi Guys,

I'm having a bit of an issue with this board, I own a K90 Keyboard (with LED backlight) and when I shut down the PC the keyboard light remain on even with everything powered off. Does this have anything to do with the Supercharger thing? By the way I have the KB plugged into the USB 3.0 in the back of the PC. I have tried everything in the back but it always stays on.

Is there something maybe in the BIOS that can turn this off?

Edit: Found something in the long list of responses: http://www.overclock.net/t/1302731/msi-z77-mpower-owners-club-all-things-mpower/1880_20#post_19137847 I'll give this a try tonight.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

if i might ask...did you update the k.boards firmware recently? i just did a quick google search..and it seems a few complaints have been reported(even on corsair forums) that firmware/software updates might be the cause..try contacting corsair..see if you can get an rma...


----------



## flv1333

No I have not. Basically just unboxed it and used it. Anyway it seems the 2 USB 2.0 ports are not powered when the PC is off. So I am using them and now it turns off without any problems.

On another note :
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> How to OC your Mpower for everyday use
> 
> Due to the amount of people having issues with setting up a 24/7 OC Im writing this mini-guide to setting up your Mpower so you can have a moderate overclock while still maintaining speedstep and idle voltages instead of it running at a set voltage 24/7. I'll be showing you pictures of my settings via Click Bios 2, I am only showing you them this way because its easier than taking screenshots in the bios while I write this, I do not advocate using clickbios to enter these settings. I think all adjustments should be made in the bios directly.
> 
> Oc Tab
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave CPU ratio on *Auto*, dont worry we will get to that in a minute.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave CPU Core Voltage on *Auto* you can set DRAM, PLL and whatever else you want but I just adjust those mainly because I noticed the board will use a little more dram voltage than what x.m.p. specifies and my cpu doest require that much PLL, as always YMMV.
> 
> CPU Features Sub Menu
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you leave C1E Support, Intel C-State *Enabled* and set the Package C State limit to *Auto*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now here is where you will input your desired OC, I use 45 your chip might not be able to do it but it could be a good starting point. Input the value in each slot.
> 
> Now here is where everyone was having issues, remember when I told you to leave your CPU Core voltage on AUTO? Here is how you make your voltage adjustments.
> 
> Hybrid Digital Power Sub Menu
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make your adjustment with just *CPU Core Vdroop Offset Control*. My chip needs a setting of +62.5% to be stable at 4.5ghz, YMMV. This equates to a realworld load voltage of 1.240v tested through a multimeter *(seen here)* with no huge spikes or anything like that. I dont know if thats the exact value all boards will give at 62.5% offset but I dont think it would vary by much. To start though if your going for 4.5ghz I would set it at 50%, boot into windows and run cpu-z and load up prime95 and do small FFT's for awhile. The 50% value for me would have 2 cores fail after a couple hours but it would start throwing WHEA errors in minutes. 62.5% is the sweet spot for 4.5 for me, 4.6ghz is stable with 80% offset but I'm happier with the temps on 62.5%(under 70c during stress on prime95). I do recommend turning the digital compensation level to *High* and the CPU Core OCP Expander to *Enhanced* to help with overclocking. All the other settings can be left on Auto, also I recommend leaving the CPU Phase control on Auto as well, why make them work when they dont need to? It hasnt affected my stability at all during the time I've been running it like this(since the board released pretty much).
> 
> Ok so that wraps it up, go ahead and give it a try and see what you get. As always *YMMV*, every chip is different and could require more or less voltage to get to a desired OC. In the absence of not having an Offset this is the next best thing. Hope this helps.
> Bios used during the writeup was 17.6 Beta 2 found at the link in my Sig.


Thanks For this guide Nagle, I managed to get 4.5 gaming stable using this guide, 4.5 @ the 50% you suggested to start out with, this sends 1.104v at load. Not a bad chip, I must have gotten lucky. I'll post some screens tonight.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

well that was gona be my suggestion but you said originaly youve tried all the usb ports...glad to hear its sorted...thats a nice oc guide..will it work on other msi boards with reletively close/similar bios settings?


----------



## flv1333

Yeah I somehow only seen the Blue USB 3.0 ports... lol noob mistake. Anyway I am not quite sure, but I would imagine that similar BIOSeses would match the guide.


----------



## IronDoq

White looks good









In other news, WHERE BE THE BITSPOWER BLOCK?!?!


----------



## Lukas026

hey guys

I got refund for my RMA memory modules and I decided I will try some higher clocked memory sticks.

I picked these:

http://www.corsair.com/us/memory-by-product-family/vengeance/vengeance-low-profile-blue-8gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cml8gx3m2a2133c11b.html

now to my question: it seems like my overclock is not stable anymore and prime95 with 90% ram custom blend is giving me errors. BUT I remeber running it for like 50 hours with my previous rams - so I guessed it is my new memory making problems. so I donwload memtest86+ 4.20 and run it overnight (about 10 passes and no errors). now i dont know what is making problems









also I got alot of erors when I am playing WoW (especially when zoning to area with many ppl like cities etc.) and also my Chrome / Firefox are crashin quite a lot...

can it be that with these new sticks my CPU needs more vcore than it previously required with 1600mhz ram ?

any help appreciated !


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hey guys
> 
> I got refund for my RMA memory modules and I decided I will try some higher clocked memory sticks.
> 
> I picked these:
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/us/memory-by-product-family/vengeance/vengeance-low-profile-blue-8gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cml8gx3m2a2133c11b.html
> 
> now to my question: it seems like my overclock is not stable anymore and prime95 with 90% ram custom blend is giving me errors. BUT I remeber running it for like 50 hours with my previous rams - so I guessed it is my new memory making problems. so I donwload memtest86+ 4.20 and run it overnight (about 10 passes and no errors). now i dont know what is making problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also I got alot of erors when I am playing WoW (especially when zoning to area with many ppl like cities etc.) and also my Chrome / Firefox are crashin quite a lot...
> 
> can it be that with these new sticks my CPU needs more vcore than it previously required with 1600mhz ram ?
> 
> any help appreciated !


Sorry to hear about the problems, lets try and fix it. If you ran memtest that long then it's not the memory, what else has changed? What's your CPU clock, and what voltage does that require? Have you updated to the latest bios? What other variables have changed?


----------



## CL3P20

@ Lukas026 - Raise vccsa .. start with 1.1v and go up if needed.


----------



## Lukas026

vcore: 1.32 with 4.6 ghz on my my i5 3570k
all other things on auto

i am using XMP profile and under hybrid digital power: I only set digital comp. level: HIGH and cpu core expander: ENHANCED

I am using latest bios and as I said, before my previous RAM died on me, nothing of this happens...

@cl3p20 i will try that. may I ask how did you determine that this might help ? I dont even know what VCCSA is for









edit: Mozilla Firefox is crashing realy often. Dont know what is happening. 3+ windows at the same and it is almost 100 % crash


----------



## X-PREDATOR

try resetting the hole board to defualt bios settings.leave everything on auto voltage and everything else...change wht needs change -
and boot devices...and so on..dont oc yet.
see if you still get error/crashes...
if not go back to bios.set xmp on/auto this time around
remember to save & reboot between changes..get into windows and test for errors your gettin now....
if save and no error then some setting/voltgs were wonky...
if xmp dont wana play nicy set yo ram speed manualy but leave timings auto&voltgs auto..

do a malware scan to just incase u got a nasty running smwere...


----------



## Lukas026

ok i did the reset to deafult settings

just to be sure I ONLY turn XMP profile on and run memtest again overnight

8 hours passes with no errors so I think it is safe to say my RAM is ok...

so now I will move to classic overclocking long run to find out my max stable OC...

btw may I ask what are your settings in Hybrid Power tabs and also do you have things like enhanced turbo / intel turbo boost / EIST enabled ?

I am going for 24/7 overclock not some benchmark record breaker


----------



## X-PREDATOR

dont have my mpower yet..but im a msi lover...
i keep all the voltages at auto/defualt
power savings auoto or on
eist & t.bo boost on
then use core ratio in per core set to what i want - all @ 42 or 46

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18340310

its meant for gd65 but that way of getting best of both worlds workd for me..
im not ocd any more but waiting for my mpower.then goin to try same method to gett turbo oc of 47/48


----------



## Lukas026

ok guys so it seems I am totally fine with 4.4 Ghz @ 1.2V which is average I guess.

BUT after that it gets strange: even if I raise my Vcore to 1.350V I can't pass LINX 0.6.4 without an error. I think this is not an issue with my Vcore anymore. Which other voltage should I try to raise and hope it can get better ?

And remember what I said earlier. With my previous kit of rams, I was 100% stable 4.6Ghz @ 1.32V...

I will try the VCCSA as CL3P20 siggested but I want other opinions...

@CL3P20 is VCCSA shortcut for the system agent thing right ? things in MSI bioses are sometimes called other than normal









PS: temps are fine so this is not the problem. just before someone will say it







Noctua NH-D14 is working great...


----------



## CL3P20

Vccsa is needed for stabilizing memory OC's ..
*certain memory kits will need more vccsa than others to clock the same speed.
*additional memory amounts will require more vccsa to stabilize IMC
*high mem clocks need higher vccsa (for z68, z77 and z87)


----------



## Lukas026

ok i set it to 1.1050 and lets see what it will do

btw what is the highest value i can go with VCCSA ?

thanks for replies guys


----------



## Lukas026

just a quick update:

I decided to return my 2133mhz kit back to my shop (14 days return policy) and I bought these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104239

now I am back at 4.6 Ghz @ 1.32 V

anyway I again thank you for your help and replies

greatly appreciated


----------



## X-PREDATOR

what was strange is that this board is soppose to handle 2133 ram...so the fact u had issues with that gskill kit is very weird..
but hey glad your rockin solid again..im having a major delay from suppliers here..so i duno if i should wait or cancel my order...


----------



## Lukas026

on which part are u waiting for ? for mpower itself ?

and btw it is not only about MB support but also about CPU's IMC and how it can handles high freq. rams I guess


----------



## X-PREDATOR

i know all that..im refering to the board itself....with the z87/haswell (hasbeen) chips & boards suppliers are sending old stock back or just straight up lying if they can get it for me...ive tried to unsubscribe from this thread but neither my phones browser or on pc will it allow me (internet cafe pc)

i feel its unfair me lurking here and not havin my mpower board yet...if i cant get 1 by next week im just gna try unsub...and be happy with what i got..current setup is ok but im goin 4 a 770/780 lightning and wanted to sync the colour scheme - black/yellow/ lots of red leds under my top panel for a alien effect & red fans...im gaga for black red...and im a huge msi supporter


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> i know all that..im refering to the board itself....with the z87/haswell (hasbeen) chips & boards suppliers are sending old stock back or just straight up lying if they can get it for me...ive tried to unsubscribe from this thread but neither my phones browser or on pc will it allow me (internet cafe pc)
> 
> i feel its unfair me lurking here and not havin my mpower board yet...if i cant get 1 by next week im just gna try unsub...and be happy with what i got..current setup is ok but im goin 4 a 770/780 lightning and wanted to sync the colour scheme - black/yellow/ lots of red leds under my top panel for a alien effect & red fans...im gaga for black red...and im a huge msi supporter


You don't actually need to have the board in hand to post in the owner's clubs if you like the product & are at least considering owning one.
The owner's clubs are good places for potential owners to get info.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Thanx man..well im in here to try help to/have fun/make new friends....i dont have many off those ..got about 3 or 4 buds but yeah my brain is tuned diff..they just wana boose & cruise & stone & girls...im not that kinda person..rather gime hardware /work and stuff or internet & oc.net and im a happy chappy

thanx again for your kind words...if i may ask...who do i pm/contact if i want to contact the owner of oc.net...


----------



## dvircohen98

hi
i have cpu i5 2500k and ram xms3 ddr 1600 16g 4*4g
but its get low to 1333 when i use OC Genie button
some own can upload oc profile?
thanks


----------



## cbr600

]Well Just a update on my board that caught on fire. I got a replacement refurbished board it ran all night and that morning it popped a capacitor on the board blow right up. I have tested my CPU RAM and power supply all is good. I tested the power supply for 48 hours on another pc to see if it was overvolting checked all plugs with volt meter and all is with in specs. So I think I have had just bad luck this one was running 100% stock when it blow up.

I have 100% lost faith in this board not sure what to do they wont send me a new in the box even though this one I have owned for less thin 60 days it was at 35 days when it first blow up. I just don't know if I should trust MSI anymore my laptop that's 6 months old had to go in twice before it worked right also. Anyways got a pics of this one as there was more to see first one was mosfit just a little burn mark now this one with capacitor has a lot more to see.

Oh and FYI I will post other pics of the board they sent I was not happy at all when I got it out of the box screw holes looked like they where run down with a screw gun. It had chips on the edges of the PCB and the CPU cooler had made marks all over the socket holes also.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

that is terrable...if i were yu..contact msi directly..show them the pictures and details of the place of purchase..i garantee ull get better results then..if not....then this msi lover..aint showin love no more for them...


----------



## cbr600

They have all pics of the board the day it was unpacked and after 24 hours of use what happened and all I got is free shipping back and another refurbished board coming back trust me I am not happy about it. It would be one thing if my board was like a year old or I overclocked the crap out of the chip but the first one was at 1.2 volts this one was stock default volts. This is a overclocking board this should not be happening and to have a board that was about one month old and now I will have refurbished boards for the rest of my warrenty is crap if you ask me.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

that is crap..so yu rma'd directly with msi?
or the shop yo baught from?
if shop then they are screwing yu over big time..get a refund goin...they must pay..i duno how the laws r there for consumer rights but here..if i deal directly with manufacturer then afterwards go rma to shop..they have no way to screw me...ive even taken a store to court almost cause they werent adhering to the manufacturers warrenty...so i truly hope msi will show yu sm love..


----------



## cbr600

I'm dealing with MSI but I'm losing faith in them I thought they where getting alot better but my Mpower and my laptop have been nothing but problems. Laptop turned out to be hard drive after going in twice even after I showed them tests it was the hard drive the first time. Now they send me a Mpower board that blows up at stock volts its just crazy and they try and tell me it maybe my power supply or CPU doing it. For one how is a CPU going to blow up a motherboard and my power supply has been running another PC for 3 days now and nothing bad has happened volts read all good with meter.

I ran my ram and my CPU for a couple hours on intel burn test last night just to test them for a bit and they all passed that just fine nothing bad happened at all. All so ran some benchmarks and all was the same as before all this happened so there is nothing wrong with my stuff I think there just trying to cover up blame that I have had two of there boards blow up and one had fire that if I was not home could have burnt my house down. I just don't understand why in this case with a pretty much new board they cant just send another new one in the box I don't want something that has been repaired when I had just got this board. We will see though If i get something that looks like this one did right out of the box I will send it right back and see what happens.

I wish there was a MSI rep still on this site to maybe get some help from but it seems as he dont work there anymore so I cant see if he can help. Its vary frustrating to have your computer down for like a month over a new board/refurbished stuff being bad. So we will see I will post pics and stuff when I get the next board and see what happens.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

i fewl ya..that issue i mentioned..was a gpu..my setup was down 4months...4months...luckily i still had my ol' core2qaud(first pc i got) & it atleast gave me somethin to game & do my work with...
man that sucks big time...if they aint got stock for exact same board brand spankin new..they must issue full refund or do upgrade to eqaul specd board...z87 mpower or z77 gd65(great little board i got 1 for a friend i easily got the turbo boost to clock up to 4.6ghz with everything @ stock /default settings)


----------



## adi518

guys, did msi updated the bios at some point so the 3rd pci-16x slot is usable on sandy bridge as well?


----------



## Lukas026

new BIOS release 17.10

http://us.msi.com/product/mb/Z77-MPOWER.html#/?div=BIOS

tried it and seems good

previous overclock still stable...


----------



## Tremulant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> new BIOS release 17.10
> 
> http://us.msi.com/product/mb/Z77-MPOWER.html#/?div=BIOS
> 
> tried it and seems good
> 
> previous overclock still stable...


Anyone know what "- Update IVB CPU Micro Code." means? I will assume IVB = Ivy Bridge Processors, so does this update the compatibility? Or performance? Or stability?


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> new BIOS release 17.10
> 
> http://us.msi.com/product/mb/Z77-MPOWER.html#/?div=BIOS
> 
> tried it and seems good
> 
> previous overclock still stable...


Yes I can concur this bios update is good to go!


----------



## spagnacious

This will be my 4th BIOS "update" (17.10). EVERY time I update it negates all my stored profiles. This update had a new (for me) refusal code for bricking all my settings. It said "new hole does not fit".

I am sure I am missing something very basic that will get pointed out but I am willing to take the hit.









You're a GREAT bunch! TIA


----------



## CL3P20

@ spagnacious - start saving your bios profiles to usb stick .. then bios flash wont erase them


----------



## adi518

I probably have a very old bios version.. do I have to phase-update or can I go straight to the latest?


----------



## CL3P20

Straight to the newest... just make sure to select "bios only" update when you flash. Then download and flash the latest intel ME version separately after the new bios flash is confirmed good and working.


----------



## adi518

intel me? whatcha talking about willis?


----------



## skyn3t

How good is this mobo paired with delided 3770K ?


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> @ spagnacious - start saving your bios profiles to usb stick .. then bios flash wont erase them


That didn't work on z77 after bios update got odd error that word not allow to load profile.


----------



## cbr600

skyn3t I would not buy it I have had two burn up under 1.2 volts in the last month both different spots of the board. I have been reading around of more and more of them doing the same thing I had fire and there is now a couple fire reports on newegg and other sites. If I could pick another board right now I would 100% do it and my board was like 5 days over 30 days old. Now I get to have refurbished boards for the rest of my warrenty when my board was so new I posted pic of the junk they sent me it had two chips out of the PCB and it looked like the board had been ran down with a screw gun. I am not happy they have hate mail for me and I plan on getting my money back some how even though they have already sent another board. I am not putting another Mpower board in my PC ever again.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbr600*
> 
> skyn3t I would not buy it I have had two burn up under 1.2 volts in the last month both different spots of the board. I have been reading around of more and more of them doing the same thing I had fire and there is now a couple fire reports on newegg and other sites. If I could pick another board right now I would 100% do it and my board was like 5 days over 30 days old. Now I get to have refurbished boards for the rest of my warrenty when my board was so new I posted pic of the junk they sent me it had two chips out of the PCB and it looked like the board had been ran down with a screw gun. I am not happy they have hate mail for me and I plan on getting my money back some how even though they have already sent another board. I am not putting another Mpower board in my PC ever again.


Out of this entire thread your the first... as well hwbot MOA comp has been running z77 and z87 msi boards... havent heard of any fires with +6ghz clocks.

*seems your rather unlucky with mpower


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbr600*
> 
> I'm dealing with MSI but I'm losing faith in them I thought they where getting alot better but my Mpower and my laptop have been nothing but problems.


That's one of the things about MSI. They make some of the best products in the world, but their customer service is really really poor. I've definitely decided not to buy some of their things based on that alone, but this motherboard is phenomenal. I'm sorry you've been having so many issues, hope you get it resolved.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbr600*
> 
> skyn3t I would not buy it I have had two burn up under 1.2 volts in the last month both different spots of the board. I have been reading around of more and more of them doing the same thing I had fire and there is now a couple fire reports on newegg and other sites. If I could pick another board right now I would 100% do it and my board was like 5 days over 30 days old. Now I get to have refurbished boards for the rest of my warrenty when my board was so new I posted pic of the junk they sent me it had two chips out of the PCB and it looked like the board had been ran down with a screw gun. I am not happy they have hate mail for me and I plan on getting my money back some how even though they have already sent another board. I am not putting another Mpower board in my PC ever again.


ouch, at least my mobo just died after a shut down and never turned on again, so no fire here whatsoever.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Out of this entire thread your the first... as well hwbot MOA comp has been running z77 and z87 msi boards... havent heard of any fires with +6ghz clocks.
> 
> *seems your rather unlucky with mpower


you are right about it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> That's one of the things about MSI. They make some of the best products in the world, but their customer service is really really poor. I've definitely decided not to buy some of their things based on that alone, but this motherboard is phenomenal. I'm sorry you've been having so many issues, hope you get it resolved.


not every company offer a good CS and they try not to take it back if they can. I had Gigabyte RAM, EVGA,XFX, BFG and i never had any problem with them. but asus just denied every dead product I had in the past. because of this i denied buy anything that it care its name on it. since 1999







, it may be good today but i don't want to takes chances. by the way the mobo I'm looking for must be black themed , if i get the Mpower I will going to paint the yellow details on it.


----------



## rony07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Straight to the newest... just make sure to select "bios only" update when you flash. Then download and flash the latest intel ME version separately after the new bios flash is confirmed good and working.


Any way you can provide instructions for downloading and installing the latest Intel ME firmware? I can't seem to find the ME firmware separate from the bios. I used the MSI forum bios flash tool to flash the latest bios, but the Intel ME firmware was not updated. I'm still on Intel ME FW v.8.1.30.1350. Also, is it really necessary to update the ME firmware? Thanks in advance!


----------



## CL3P20

Look for my post in the link below

http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=ptf9ed1p9tr9geib1k0lu6mfa0&topic=163549.0;nowap


----------



## rony07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Look for my post in the link below
> 
> http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=ptf9ed1p9tr9geib1k0lu6mfa0&topic=163549.0;nowap


Tried to read through that thread, and tried to reflash the ME firmware. However, it won't recognize by bios download from MSI that I renamed "bios.bin." If I just need to follow step 6, where can I download the latest ME firmware?

EDIT: Quick Google search and I found the latest ME version, and used Step 6 in that thread you linked above to flash it. Worked like a charm. Thanks, and +rep to you, sir!


----------



## CL3P20

glad you got it sorted


----------



## bjorn

Hi all just had a query ive just set up an xs-pc raystorm 240 mm watercooling kit on my 3770k cpu and three core temps are at roughly the same but the first core is between 7-12 degrees hotter. Now the cpu waterblock did move around a bit. Would reinstalling the waterblock fix this problem or is this just a normal thing that happens.any ideas would be appreciated. Or suggestions thanks


----------



## CL3P20

More than likely fixable with new paste and mount.


----------



## JA90

You like my Snow edition board??











And check out the full project









Ako ima nekog ko razume ovo sto kucam i svidja mu se projekat, nek me doda da mu objasnim kako moze da glasa za njega na takmicenju









http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=OufXDocLTiQ


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Huh?hw did yo get it white?


----------



## JA90




----------



## rony07

Good morning,

Random question for your guys. I have two dual-slot cards in my system, and I'm going to be moving soon and transporting the computer. Do you guys think it's necessary to remove the GPUs for the move? Any chance the PCI-e slots could suffer any damage with the cards installed while transporting? If there is any chance that it could be damaged, then I'll remove them, but I'd rather keep them in the system because I'm lazy. Thanks in advance for your opinions!

EDIT: Forgot to add that I'll just be moving about 20 miles away, transporting the system in my car. Will be traveling over some rough road.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rony07*
> 
> Good morning,
> 
> Random question for your guys. I have two dual-slot cards in my system, and I'm going to be moving soon and transporting the computer. Do you guys think it's necessary to remove the GPUs for the move? Any chance the PCI-e slots could suffer any damage with the cards installed while transporting? If there is any chance that it could be damaged, then I'll remove them, but I'd rather keep them in the system because I'm lazy. Thanks in advance for your opinions!
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to add that I'll just be moving about 20 miles away, transporting the system in my car. Will be traveling over some rough road.


If you want to be 100% no damage will happen remove the cards. I've driven most of the desktops I've owned around at some point or another. Never had any issues with anything, I've even shipped a few computers when I shouldn't have (Cooler Master V8 installed being the main one). If I was moving my current desktop around I would for sure remove the cards.


----------



## skyn3t

I just a quick question before I pull the trigger. How is it msi warranty and rma experience? Im move on from asrock z68 , so any input .


----------



## drnilly007

Anyone know if the H220 fits this board?


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I just a quick question before I pull the trigger. How is it msi warranty and rma experience? Im move on from asrock z68 , so any input .


MSI Warranty and RMA is horrible from my experience. This was back when I had a GTX 570 and it was defective. They had no express RMA, so it took 2 weeks. When they got it they said they have no replacement to give me and tried to write me a check for 250 dollars when I paid 350 for it. Then I argued with them and they would only give me 300 or something stupid.

It was such an awful experience that I said I'd never buy an MSI product again if I had a choice. MSI makes some of the best products in the world, but honestly last time I dealt with their Warranty/RMA it was the worst experience ever.

This board is great though, I took a leap of faith and bought it. Glad I did too. Just hope you don't have to RMA anything.


----------



## Lukas026

hey guys

are all the fan headers on MSI Z77 Mpower PWM controlable ? I mean I know they are all 4 pins but dont know about PWM. Has anyone try them all ?

And if yes how to set it up in BIOS / other software ? Becouse in my BIOS, I only have CPU smart fan target, for SYSFans 1 and 2 I can set from AUTO to 100%, and for SYSfans 3 and 4 there is only settings from 50% to 100% ?

Thanks


----------



## ShadyGaby

All the fan headers are PWM and fully usable, I use them all and I control between 50% and 100% rpm.

I use SpeedFan because I'm used to it, but you can also use MSI Control Center


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> MSI Warranty and RMA is horrible from my experience. This was back when I had a GTX 570 and it was defective. They had no express RMA, so it took 2 weeks. When they got it they said they have no replacement to give me and tried to write me a check for 250 dollars when I paid 350 for it. Then I argued with them and they would only give me 300 or something stupid.
> 
> It was such an awful experience that I said I'd never buy an MSI product again if I had a choice. MSI makes some of the best products in the world, but honestly last time I dealt with their Warranty/RMA it was the worst experience ever.
> 
> This board is great though, I took a leap of faith and bought it. Glad I did too. Just hope you don't have to RMA anything.


I alredy made my choice in brand , after 10 years without buying asus products, I decide to give it another shot with the rog product line. Afte some research and asking some questions to a pro oc. So msi will not fit in my list today, Maybe some day but not this time.

Thanks for replay


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> MSI Warranty and RMA is horrible from my experience. This was back when I had a GTX 570 and it was defective. They had no express RMA, so it took 2 weeks. When they got it they said they have no replacement to give me and tried to write me a check for 250 dollars when I paid 350 for it. Then I argued with them and they would only give me 300 or something stupid.
> 
> It was such an awful experience that I said I'd never buy an MSI product again if I had a choice. MSI makes some of the best products in the world, but honestly last time I dealt with their Warranty/RMA it was the worst experience ever.
> 
> This board is great though, I took a leap of faith and bought it. Glad I did too. Just hope you don't have to RMA anything.


Actually MSI RMA is one of the better ones I've dealt with. They sent me a bnib GPU for a warranty replacement on a 560ti.

Asus RMA has by far been the worst in my experience.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Actually MSI RMA is one of the better ones I've dealt with. They sent me a bnib GPU for a warranty replacement on a 560ti.
> 
> Asus RMA has by far been the worst in my experience.


Things may have changed. I really don't know. Last time I dealt with MSI it was just a nightmare.

Asus at least provides express RMA when I last dealt with them.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> Things may have changed. I really don't know. Last time I dealt with MSI it was just a nightmare.
> 
> Asus at least provides express RMA when I last dealt with them.


I guess it just depends on the situation. I sent them a z68 board that had 2 bad dimms, they sent it back to me after having it for two weeks, with a cryptic message about no issues found, and the board still had 2 bad dimms. I had to RMA my z9pe-d8 WS board ($600 motherboard) and they sent me a replacement after a month, and the replacement was missing a screw hole to mount the HSF. I could go on, but I think you get the point.


----------



## JA90

Can someone tell me can I disable RAID screen on bootup on this board?? I have a pretty fast rig and I don't want or need it


----------



## drnilly007

Anyone get better gpu overclock with board compared to other boards? I know the pci power connector is mainly for multi flu setups though...


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> Can someone tell me can I disable RAID screen on bootup on this board?? I have a pretty fast rig and I don't want or need it


have you tried disabling the RAID boot in the advanced section of the first BIOS tab..? Should go away once disabled..


----------



## Lukas026

hey

just a quick update. I tried to reach 4.7 Ghz with my i5 3570k today, and I managed to get it with 1.3850V.

Max temps during 3 hours prime testing (1 hour for each test) were 91 and 92.

With IBT and Very High preset it was worse and on one core it maxes at 101. But I think IBT is just a heat maker, not so much reliable for stability. I will do Prime blend with 90% memory over the night.

What do you guys think ? Is this kind of clock and voltage ok for 24 / 7 ?

PS: I have all my fans on 50% RPM including those on NH - D 14. I am testing for 24/7 use.


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> have you tried disabling the RAID boot in the advanced section of the first BIOS tab..? Should go away once disabled..


I can't seem to find that option.. Are you sure it exists??


----------



## stnz

Okay guys, so to complete my black & white build I made the jump, but before I need some precisions :
How do you actually remove any hint of yellow on that board ! A precised guide would be epic but if you have a few guidelines to spare that'd be great also.

Pics of the finished build :


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Okay guys, so to complete my black & white build I made the jump, but before I need some precisions :
> How do you actually remove any hint of yellow on that board ! A precised guide would be epic but if you have a few guidelines to spare that'd be great also.
> 
> Pics of the finished build :


Put a sticky colored paper on it like I did.. You dont ruin your RMA and you can't change it if you change your build color scheme


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Okay guys, so to complete my black & white build I made the jump, but before I need some precisions :
> How do you actually remove any hint of yellow on that board ! A precised guide would be epic but if you have a few guidelines to spare that'd be great also.
> 
> Pics of the finished build :


SEXY!


----------



## DrakeZ

can i join?







my build haven't finished yet but here some teaser


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stnz*
> 
> Okay guys, so to complete my black & white build I made the jump, but before I need some precisions :
> How do you actually remove any hint of yellow on that board ! A precised guide would be epic but if you have a few guidelines to spare that'd be great also.
> 
> Pics of the finished build :


just put white sticker to cover it, you can check my build log here for the detailed process


----------



## NASzi

I found a good deal on a MSI Recertified MSI Z77 Mpower Motherboard, thinking about pulling the trigger, I like the colors better than this asrock p67 extreme4 gen3.

I know it's mostly recommended that one re-install windows after a mother board upgrade but is this necessary? I really don't feel like re-installing windows even though it would probably be smart considering i haven't re-installed in 2 years.

I would be losing two Sata 6 slots but I I only use 5 satas on my current board and I don't even use the two sata 6's ran by the marvell chip.

I've always been an asrock fan boy, and I really like asus but all of the asus boards under 200 aren't really worth a crap or they look like crap.

What's your thoughts guys?


----------



## EternalRest

Yestoday, my computer will not POST. The LED on the motherboard gave me a code of 62. After googling it, it lead me to believe that my 7970 is dead. I took out the 7970 and put back my old 560ti, and now its working without a problem. I'm guessing its time to RMA my video card?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EternalRest*
> 
> Yestoday, my computer will not POST. The LED on the motherboard gave me a code of 62. After googling it, it lead me to believe that my 7970 is dead. I took out the 7970 and put back my old 560ti, and now its working without a problem. I'm guessing its time to RMA my video card?


no your gpu is likely fine.. the board has issues booting with certain gpu bios.. I would ask for rma assistance, msi reps can help via email and may be able yo get you the fix


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> Put a sticky colored paper on it like I did.. You dont ruin your RMA and you can't change it if you change your build color scheme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*I heard on this very same thread that removing the stickers didn't actually void your warranty*, but maybe it's just me ?
And that seems like a good alternative also I would've prefered just removing them entirely.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrakeZ*
> 
> just put white sticker to cover it, you can check my build log here for the detailed process


Thank you for the tip and the link, asked a question in your build log btw.


----------



## EternalRest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> no your gpu is likely fine.. the board has issues booting with certain gpu bios.. I would ask for rma assistance, msi reps can help via email and may be able yo get you the fix


I updated the BIOs. Its been working since then.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

joining the club just need some white tube and a 9970 gpu


----------



## Asrock Extreme7




----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*


Ohh man.. Please switch your LEDs to white and sleeve those cables.. You have such a nice build, don't ruin it with blue


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

will do thanks


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

what do u think of this
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-047-KF


----------



## Asrock Extreme7




----------



## stnz

GPU is nice, build is getting nicer too


----------



## Clexzor

Z87 Mpower Max in the house!!!


----------



## Lukas026

gz on pruchase clexzor

may I ask guys, how much CPU PLL do you use ?

I am now at 1.65v and it seems it helps overclocking my i5 3570k...


----------



## viwe649

Hi guys,

So i recently purchased the CM Storm Sirus S headphones and was wondering if i should get a sound card or is the onboard audio on the MPower good enough?

Thanks


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> what do u think of this
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-047-KF


Great card, but I'm all about performance.. Get a ref one and put a block on it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*


Much better


----------



## cerebralsilence

I'm new at Overclock.net and I didn't find any post about it so... water-cooling for chipset and mosfet on this board?
thanks


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viwe649*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> So i recently purchased the CM Storm Sirus S headphones and was wondering if i should get a sound card or is the onboard audio on the MPower good enough?
> 
> Thanks


On board audio worked great for me playing UT3. I have decent set of headphones and I could hear all around to know where my opponents were at and to kill sneak up on them and kill them.

The volume level isn't super loud and base isn't immense but if you want good quality moderate volume level audio with well balanced frquencies I think it is fine and very good for gaming.


----------



## bjorn

Hi guys and girls im just wondering if anyone has had a problem with the 3770k. I have two cores at 3.9ghz and the other two cores are at 3.8 and 3.7ghz. Even after I load optermised defaults it still stays at those settings. Do I have two cores failing or is it something in my settings im not doing? im not sure what else to try either id appreciate any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## viwe649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> On board audio worked great for me playing UT3. I have decent set of headphones and I could hear all around to know where my opponents were at and to kill sneak up on them and kill them.
> 
> The volume level isn't super loud and base isn't immense but if you want good quality moderate volume level audio with well balanced frequencies I think it is fine and very good for gaming.


Hey man thanks for the help...also found the same thing with the volume level. Will start saving up for a good sound card.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjorn*
> 
> Hi guys and girls im just wondering if anyone has had a problem with the 3770k. I have two cores at 3.9ghz and the other two cores are at 3.8 and 3.7ghz. Even after I load optermised defaults it still stays at those settings. Do I have two cores failing or is it something in my settings im not doing? im not sure what else to try either id appreciate any suggestions. Thanks


 You need to tweak your 'power options' settings.. and set to "custom".. otherwise the board likes to follow EIST settings


----------



## bjorn

Cl3p20 thanks for the advise ill give it a go and let u know how I went.because I have not done much of work in the bios before besides basics ill just confirm. So in power options settings just click custom and thats it? Sorry for sounding dence ive spent a bit of money on this setup and just want it to run right.apreciate your help


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjorn*
> 
> Cl3p20 thanks for the advise ill give it a go and let u know how I went.because I have not done much of work in the bios before besides basics ill just confirm. So in power options settings just click custom and thats it? Sorry for sounding dence ive spent a bit of money on this setup and just want it to run right.apreciate your help


No problem. - this has been an issue for some folks to get dialed in.. as a lot of peeps will set CPU multi for 4,3,2,1 cores.. but if you dont adjust the power options for CPU, the BIOS tends to use EIST settings and volts instead.. sort of overriding your settings. Once you setup 'custom' power options in the CPU power options tab, it should apply your CPU multi/s correctly.

*I always set all of the voltage and amperage settings to max settings in the CPU power options tab for best results, and disable things like "overspeed protection" etc.


----------



## dominic252

Hey guys! Just bought this board and I love it. One question, though: I had my Windows set to dim display after 15 minutes, or whatever is default in the power settings. When that happens, my computer behaves like it should (I can hit a key on the keyboard or move the mouse to wake it up) but my computer is pseudo-shut down when it's asleep (motherboard is off, as are all of the lights). It doesn't really bother me, but it crashes my Corsair Link2 software. Anybody know of a way to fix this so when I turn on "dim display" this doesn't happen?

Sorry if that is at all confusing. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dominic252*
> 
> Hey guys! Just bought this board and I love it. One question, though: I had my Windows set to dim display after 15 minutes, or whatever is default in the power settings. When that happens, my computer behaves like it should (I can hit a key on the keyboard or move the mouse to wake it up) but my computer is pseudo-shut down when it's asleep (motherboard is off, as are all of the lights). It doesn't really bother me, but it crashes my Corsair Link2 software. Anybody know of a way to fix this so when I turn on "dim display" this doesn't happen?
> 
> Sorry if that is at all confusing. Thanks in advance!


What version of Windows do you have? Win7 x64 or Win8 x64?
What version of Corsair Link 2? 2.0 or 2.2 etc..
Do you get any crash errors?
Do you have the latest .Net framework installed?


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Straight to the newest... just make sure to select "bios only" update when you flash. Then download and flash the latest intel ME version separately after the new bios flash is confirmed good and working.


How do you flash the Intel ME version separately?
Thanks


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Straight to the newest... just make sure to select "bios only" update when you flash. Then download and flash the latest intel ME version separately after the new bios flash is confirmed good and working.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you flash the Intel ME version separately?
> Thanks
Click to expand...

See one of my original posts on the subject in this thread or the one from the MSI forums, listed below;

https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=c6r5t7k1j9oqmhjfgh3293q7o7&topic=163549.msg1237180#msg1237180


----------



## ShadyGaby

Finally, I did upgrade to a new video card, I bought a MSI GTX760 Hawk and is awesome.







The colors blend perfectly and performance results are more than GTX 560 SLI.

It would be advisable to do a BIOS update on the motherboard? (I have no problems with the current BIOS 17.7)

Here are some Photos with the rig:


----------



## X-PREDATOR

what cpu u got..im replacing my gd80 with this..does it have a seperate usb3 chip or not?


----------



## ShadyGaby

I think it has separate chip USB 3.0, however it has 8 USB 3.0 ports.


----------



## Jtchal

Hey guys, quick question.
Does anyone use the onboard Wifi chip with Windows 7 or is it only compatible with Windows 8?
On the MSI website there's only a driver download for Windows 8...


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jtchal*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question.
> Does anyone use the onboard Wifi chip with Windows 7 or is it only compatible with Windows 8?
> On the MSI website there's only a driver download for Windows 8...


I use Win8, but there's a drop down menu towards the top. Right underneath where is says "Driver" in bold. You have to choose your operating system in the drop down menu. It is compatible with Win7 also.


----------



## ShadyGaby

I have Windows 7 and the Wi-Fi it works perfectly.

All you have to do is to select which windows 7 x64/x86 and download the driver


----------



## X-PREDATOR

use live update and select download only.then install the drivers independantly..reboot inbetween each install..make sure to not select bios...live update is risky for bios update...

shady...what driver are you using with your 760 hawk? im upgrading my gpu aswell..have you had any crashes?freezes in win.7?
bsod?


----------



## ShadyGaby

I`m using the last beta drivers from nvidia 326.80 but i clean the old drivers with this program https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/550192/geforce-drivers/display-driver-uninstaller-ddu-v6-3/14/.

Everything goes smoothly and I had not even a BSOD.

If you ned more Help with drivers we can talk through private messages.


----------



## AbidingDude

My current rig


----------



## dominic252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbidingDude*
> 
> 
> 
> My current rig


I saw that case for the first time in person a couple of days ago. Holy mother is that thing HUGE.

Anyway, question for you: those lights above my ram are always lit, all of them. Whenever I first put my computer together, they weren't. Sometimes they'd flicker and sometimes they'd be steady, but now they're always on. Any chance you know the reasoning for this? The reason I'm asking you is because yours don't seem to all be lit


----------



## Lukas026

I can answer that if you dont mind









they show how much of phases are at use - so when in idle 4-5 light up, when in full use (prime 95) they will all light up. the reason why yours are always light up is, that you have DISABLED cpu phase control under ECO tab in BIOS. enable it and you will see them changing again.

but if you want to stabilize overclock, i prefer have cpu phase control disabled and live with all leds lighted up...


----------



## dominic252

I just wasn't sure how big of a deal it actually was. I never actually disabled them, so I wonder if it just happened? There's no way my CPU is under full load all of the time, so I'll just assume that setting got disabled. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Homenugget

Hey, guys. New MPOWER Z77 owner here. Well, not new. I've had it since January, but I've only just now been able to finish my build.

I was wondering if there was a definitive way to update the BIOS and ME on this board. I've seen a few different methods. And honestly? My mind is now mush from looking at them all.

Actually, is an ME update necessary? I do know I need the Windows SW and the actual FW to have matching (or close to it) software version numbers.

I can't say what I have on the board now since I won't be able to power it up until Wednesday evening at the earliest, but there have been at least 4 BIOS revisions since I bought my board.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## CL3P20

1. to update BIOS - DL the latest and unzip it to the root directory, on a USB drive

2. boot to BIOS.. select BIOS update.. "point" to USB and choose BIOS file to flash..

3. flash - mobo should want to reboot 1x or 2x after.. and done!

**To update ME.. follow my post above on this page


----------



## Homenugget

Thanks for the QnD on that, CL3P20! And by that other post post, you mean the one that leads to anot*[H]*er forum?


----------



## dominic252

Not sure if this is a motherboard issue or something I messed up on my case, but when I plug in headphones to the front headphone jack on my CM Storm Scout 2 sound still plays out of my speakers. Shouldn't plugging headphones in automatically override this?


----------



## Lukas026

look into these settings if you have them set right. when you would still have the problem I suggest uninstall and reinstall newest realtek drivers...



link: http://us.msi.com/service/download/driver-2584.html


----------



## X-PREDATOR

you need to have the setting:mute rear output sound when front panel detected..

enabled..or

just make two independent profiles..open sound manager..look at bottom were theres ..A..B..C..
i make A my headphone..and B my surround speakers..
that way you only click a or b...


----------



## dominic252

Yeah I have that setting enabled. When I got to make a new profile (just to see if that'll work) it doesn't even indicate that headphones are plugged in. I must've messed something up when connecting my I/O panel. I have an AC'97 plug and an HD Audio plug. Which one should I have plugged in? I think the AC'97 one was the only one that fit


----------



## X-PREDATOR

theyll both fit on the board..plug your hd audio plug in onboard
restore the settings to default in the realtek sound manager. keep it open the plug in the headset a pop up should come up..click ok..then click on the play icon to test for sound..if it works..click on the b icon at the bottom..anothe popup asking to save settings will come up..say yes..then plug your speakers in at the rear in their corresponding colours...unplug headset bfor this...
what speaker set do yo have?


----------



## dominic252

Thanks so much! I'll try this out when I get home from work.

Just a ****ty set of Logitech speakers. I'm due for some new ones anyway


----------



## X-PREDATOR

2.0? 2.1? 5.1?
ive got 5.1 surround and had similar issues with drivers from the disk..i dwnload new live update..and just downloaded newest drivers..saved them..and still use them.no issues afterwards.just switch between my profiles and works easier than havin to setup each time.
hope you get it working..rep for me maybe?


----------



## dominic252

It doesn't even say what kind of "surround" they are. I'll do what you said and reinstall the drivers and what not.

Already rep'd you


----------



## X-PREDATOR

ooh ooh..you can set that too when creating seperate profiles...thanks..its the other guy wo said reinstall..i said download latest thru live update..
anyhooot.hope it comes right..thanks man


----------



## Ka0sX

Ok so iam building a new system today and i see alot of this updating ME firmware

What exactly do i need to do ?

Or is there away to see if my board is already got the latest update ? board was just bought 2 days ago

Thanks


----------



## Pimphare

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe your motherboard should have the up to date bios if you've recently purchased it.


----------



## Lukas026

you cant be sure about BIOS and ME becouse the motherboard could be siiting in the factory / some storage building for quite some time and they just moved it from the stock after you purchased it. so I guess best way is to start PC and look in the boot screen for BIOS version...

also BIOS udate is quite simple with this update (ME included):

download and unzip latest BIOS files to USB stick with bootable DOS --> go to BIOS --> Mflash on the right side --> update BIOS --> Update BIOS and ME --> choose the file on USB stick --> wait for 2 restarts and you are done

hope it helps


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> you cant be sure about BIOS and ME becouse the motherboard could be siiting in the factory / some storage building for quite some time and they just moved it from the stock after you purchased it. so I guess best way is to start PC and look in the boot screen for BIOS version...
> 
> also BIOS udate is quite simple with this update (ME included):
> 
> download and unzip latest BIOS files to USB stick with bootable DOS --> go to BIOS --> Mflash on the right side --> update BIOS --> Update BIOS and ME --> choose the file on USB stick --> wait for 2 restarts and you are done
> 
> hope it helps


That's true. I just figured these boards were selling pretty good.


----------



## Homenugget

I've had mine since January, but was only just now able to finish my build.

I had BIOS 17.3 and an older ME (don't remember the version). I updated it the way Lukas026 had posted. I'm now on 17.10 and whichever ME comes with that BIOS update.

I.m done with the build and I'll work on pics this weekend. This board looks fantastic in an AIR 540!


----------



## Lukas026

yeah I have this board for a few months too and I must say this is one of greates I've ever have. for that price its totally great and even though I can only do 4.6 ghz @ 1.33v on my i5 3570k I will be keeping this baby for a long time...looking forward for your pics


----------



## Ka0sX

Updated bios and the me at same time worked great

here is a pic of new pc

http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/jmh-05/media/newbuild_zpse8778e31.jpg.html


----------



## X-PREDATOR

looks great..clean & tidy...like a well build mazaratti..
what gpu is that?psu?


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

how come power phase lights are full and psu not suckin cool air from bottom


----------



## X-PREDATOR

maybe he just dggs it that way...


----------



## skyboi81

Looks nice. Those Corsair fans are just nice.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

totaly awsome...
1)phase led are on cause the pc is on...maybe in full load
2)ive tested psus in both positions..and it really doesnt matter which way its orientated..it does its job like its suppose to...if that case hasnt got plenty bottom clearing/breathing room from the place of where itll stand..then with all my heart..and all the liquir in my gut..put that beautifull psu with the fan facing upwards.


----------



## Tyreman

Thanks CL3P20

got it.


----------



## chevZ

Been having problems with my new Z77 MPower.

Worked a treat on first boot, and every other boot - but decided to go into the BIOS and see what I can do with overclocking, changed the BCLK ever so slightly and saved, boom wouldn't post.

Error code it was spitting wasn't in the manual.. Sat there for about 15-20mins trying a combination of switching to the other bios, resetting CMOS with the button on back and using the button on mainboard to force a BIOS boot.. nothing. wouldn't post, wouldn't show anything on the monitor.

Really confused by this, ended up spitting the dummy with it and figured it was faulty. Unplugged power out of mainboard and walked away for 15mins. Came back, plugged it in - booted fine. Gave me the usual messages that the BIOS had been reset and would I like to use the defaults etc, which is good since i tried resetting the damn BIOS 100 times..

Figured ok maybe it's just an unlucky series of events, went back into BIOS on next boot - made literally no changes but clicked the X for "Save Config and Exit" and bang, same problem - wouldn't post.

I'm at the stage where I think it's either A) A faulty mobo or B) A corrupt bios on both bios's. I'm about to flash the BIOS, but i've never done it before - The LiveUpdate way seems the best, does anyone have any other advice for updating the BIOS/troubleshooting this issue.

It may be noteworthy that if I use the OCGENIEII button on the mainboard, it also won't post - and i have to rinse repeat all the options above including leaving the power out of it for a good 15minutes. It may also be noteworthy that ALL parts in the build were used and stress tested etc prior and worked fine, because this setup also boots/runs fine without me touching the BIOS - I know it's not a 'compatibility' issue.

Thanks!

***

EDIT: Updated BIOS tonight via Live Update 5.. worked a treat, fixed everything. Gotta say apart from that initial hick up i'm loving this mainboard. Sitting on a comfy 4.4GHz Overclock with the push of a button.. literally pushed the OC Genie II button on mainboard, that's it.. and that's enough for me right now









Temperatures are concerning but that's another topic.


----------



## chevZ

This board is just problem central for me.. I feel like it's certainly faulty now, but I'll have a hard time proving it with all the intermittent issues it has.

Now 4 of my 6 USB 3.0 ports have stopped working, completely randomly on one boot.

Tried uninstalling all chipset/usb drivers (both the Intel and Renesas set, as the ones I'm having troubles with are the Renesas ones as far as I can tell) then reinstalling the latest - still nothing.

Checked BIOS - all usb's enabled.

Googled around, found a few threads about it and someone fixed by disabling WIFI/Bluetooth in bios, tried it, no fix.

Ran out of ideas now and about ready to just take a hammer to this piece of crap motherboard. This coupled with the fact about 50% of the time that I make ANY change in BIOS, it won't post and I have to reset the CMOS and leave it unplugged for 5mins to get anything again. The BIOS Flash I talk about above did rectify that temporarily but now it's back.. I can't even comfortably overclock it because I'm too sick of the 50% risk of needing to reset it all after doing anything. I knew I shouldn't of steered away from Gigabyte/Asus.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

eish..sounda lika you just got a bad batch..maybe ask full refund from the place of purchase...then try the z77-gd65...ive personaly used it..awsome board and ocs like a dream..i did a build for a friend..used turbo boost..got his 3570k up to 4.2ghz..all settings left at default/auto.

sorry to hear you havin bad luck..im still debating to get 1( i.o.w-get the funds)


----------



## chevZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> eish..sounda lika you just got a bad batch..maybe ask full refund from the place of purchase...then try the z77-gd65...ive personaly used it..awsome board and ocs like a dream..i did a build for a friend..used turbo boost..got his 3570k up to 4.2ghz..all settings left at default/auto.
> 
> sorry to hear you havin bad luck..im still debating to get 1( i.o.w-get the funds)


Yeah only issue is proving RMA status will be difficult being that the issues are intermittent. A big factor for me is also downtime, I can't afford to have no mainboard for weeks.

If you're looking at this board though, assuming mine is just part of a bad batch - I would definitely recommend it. Other than the obvious problems i'm having - with the click of a few buttons this board has a stable OC of 4.8GHz on my 2600k air cooled right now (I've had to make my OC through Control Center OS Software because of the BIOS issues). The only limitation that's holding me back from the 5GHz club is my lack of enthusiasm to go water cooling.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

well heres a crazy idea..why dont you take a video cam..record the setup for a week..to show/prove to them the boards bonkers.take photos..send it to msi..this way they have to refund or offer new board of choice..but contact msi first.i did it with a gigabyte gpu 1nce..i had the shop by da balls..cause gigabyte wasnt very happy with them braking the rma laws of manufacturers warrenty........so try it.

have you tried hard reset cmos? :remove all power to board/mains and cmos battery for atleast 20-30mins?


----------



## powahlam

Just got this board to go along with my old 2500k. I've set the multiplier to 45x and vcore to 1.35 seems stable but which setting would I have to use to make the voltage drop on idle and are there any other options I should turn off regardless of the overclock to improve stability. Would like a 4.7 oc if possible

Side note I heard I had to turn on C1ST to get good performance on my 840 prod iops ? Ran the Sammy benchmark but the iops seem really low 70000/100000 but everything els normal.

Thanks


----------



## Tyreman

Bios 17.11 in for Download

- Update ME version to v.8.1.50.1456.
- Update M-Flash module.
- Improved memory compatibility.

I ran the Beta for a bit and no issues
Beta Update, before 17.11 Featured Changes:
1.Update audio table.
2.Add S3 WHQL solution.
3.Change win8 logo.
4.Update GOP solution.
5.Add RestoreSpecialBootOptions module.
01.Fix 3.3VSB power lost issue(G3-S0).
01.Patch system can't boot issue when use CMY8GX3M2A2133C11R & CMZ8GX3M2A2133C11R
and memory frequency >=1866.
02.Fix the issue that the system will hang 0xB4 or 0x99 when use customer usb cable
or usb cardreaders.(USB cardreader: KAMA reader Tr, Akasa card reader)
03.Update ME8.1.50.1456.


----------



## Lukas026

hey guys

too upgraded to 17.11 and all is working well

I have one question about my z77 mpower board though (maybe answer is already somewhere in here, but I couldn't find it)

are all the fan connectors on z77 mpower PWM controlable ? I know all are 4 pin but dont know if all of them supports PWM. anyone tried ?

thanks guys


----------



## canada2005

All 5 headers are 4 pin pwm adjustable in bios.


----------



## Lukas026

hmm can you please post me a screenshot where you can adjust it ? all I see in BIOS are:

for sysfan 1 and 2 : auto - 100 - 90 - 80 - 70 - 60 - 50 %

and for

sysfan 3 and 4: 100 - 90 - 80 - 70 - 60 - 50 % settings

maybe I am doing something wrong


----------



## FeelKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Bios 17.11 in for Download
> 
> - Update ME version to v.8.1.50.1456.
> - Update M-Flash module.
> - Improved memory compatibility.
> 
> I ran the Beta for a bit and no issues
> Beta Update, before 17.11 Featured Changes:
> 1.Update audio table.
> 2.Add S3 WHQL solution.
> 3.Change win8 logo.
> 4.Update GOP solution.
> 5.Add RestoreSpecialBootOptions module.
> 01.Fix 3.3VSB power lost issue(G3-S0).
> 01.Patch system can't boot issue when use CMY8GX3M2A2133C11R & CMZ8GX3M2A2133C11R
> and memory frequency >=1866.
> 02.Fix the issue that the system will hang 0xB4 or 0x99 when use customer usb cable
> or usb cardreaders.(USB cardreader: KAMA reader Tr, Akasa card reader)
> 03.Update ME8.1.50.1456.


Got a link to all the release logs of all the bios updates? Just upgraded from 17.6 to 17.11 no issues as of yet... Just curious.


----------



## Lukas026

is there a way how to control CPU fan speed in BIOS ?

I can find the option once I am in the MSI Command Center program but not in BIOS itself.

Do you ?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

look under the tab options-general settings-hardware monitor..you can then specify the low/high rpm % for when the fans kick in according to the temp u set it at...


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Resme*
> 
> Got a link to all the release logs of all the bios updates? Just upgraded from 17.6 to 17.11 no issues as of yet... Just curious.


https://forum-en.msi.com/

Look under beta bios
you have to join/log into see it


----------



## ShadyGaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> is there a way how to control CPU fan speed in BIOS ?
> 
> I can find the option once I am in the MSI Command Center program but not in BIOS itself.
> 
> Do you ?


I use SpeedFan with custom fan curve and i have full control!

You can use and MSI Control Center to set fixed speed, I know, still does not know to control, the fan curve.


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> I use SpeedFan with custom fan curve and i have full control!
> 
> You can use and MSI Control Center to set fixed speed, I know, still does not know to control, the fan curve.


ok I will give it a shot. btw can u make some screenshots how your speed fan settings look like ?

thanks


----------



## ShadyGaby

Here is a photo with one of my fan curvs in SpeedFan:


----------



## Lukas026

thanks


----------



## OptimusToaster

Hi there

I have an Z77 Mpower and I am having some trouble with overclocking.
The only way I can overclock this board is by setting the turbo boost multipliers to desired value, changing the CPU ratio does nothing.
For example at the moment I have set it up to run my 2550K at 4.5Ghz but have disabled turbo boost. But CPU-Z still shows the core running at 3.4Ghz. However if I go to the system part of windows 7 control panel it shows my cpu as a i5 2550K @ 3.4 Ghz 4.5Ghz. Even under load the clock speed does not change.

Running BIOS 17.11 (updated last night after many hours of unsuccessfully trying to get the MSIHQ bios tool to work)

Furthermore, if I do overclock by changing the multiplier the system will no longer wake from sleep. All the lights and fans will turn on but there is no response and I have to manually reset my computer which is not ideal.

Finally, I know this has been asked before but I will ask it again. What the hell is Intel Management Engine? I never installed the driver before last night's Bios update and it doesn't seem to have done anything. Also the IME version on MSI's website is for firmware version 8.1.40.XXXX whereas the firmware on my board is now 8.1.50.1456. Is there anywhere I can get the correct version of IME and would it make any difference?

Many Thanks


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusToaster*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I have an Z77 Mpower and I am having some trouble with overclocking.
> The only way I can overclock this board is by setting the turbo boost multipliers to desired value, changing the CPU ratio does nothing.
> For example at the moment I have set it up to run my 2550K at 4.5Ghz but have disabled turbo boost. But CPU-Z still shows the core running at 3.4Ghz. However if I go to the system part of windows 7 control panel it shows my cpu as a i5 2550K @ 3.4 Ghz 4.5Ghz. Even under load the clock speed does not change.
> 
> Running BIOS 17.11 (updated last night after many hours of unsuccessfully trying to get the MSIHQ bios tool to work)
> 
> Furthermore, if I do overclock by changing the multiplier the system will no longer wake from sleep. All the lights and fans will turn on but there is no response and I have to manually reset my computer which is not ideal.
> 
> Finally, I know this has been asked before but I will ask it again. What the hell is Intel Management Engine? I never installed the driver before last night's Bios update and it doesn't seem to have done anything. Also the IME version on MSI's website is for firmware version 8.1.40.XXXX whereas the firmware on my board is now 8.1.50.1456. Is there anywhere I can get the correct version of IME and would it make any difference?
> 
> Many Thanks


Here is likely the ME you need under win7 64bit
available for download.

Intel Management Engine Driver
Description N/A Version 9.0.0.1310
Type Others Drivers Release Date 2013-10-16
OS Win8 32, Win8 64, Win7 64, Win7 32, XP 64, XP 32
Download intel_me81_win78_xp.zip File Size 51.98 MB

NOTE: For Intel ME FW 8.1.40 system

Was the system overclocked when you updated the cmos with the MSI bios updater tool from MSI help site.?
Best to load bios defaults before the update
Did you shutdown after the MSI tool ran,it had asked you if y wanted to reboot, y did and then shutdown
while shutdown shorted the cmos/bios clear jumper with the power plug disconnected from power supply for a few seconds?


----------



## OptimusToaster

That ME looks like the one I installed, i was just concerned it said for Intel ME FW 8.1.40 when I have Intel ME FW 8.1.50.

I can't remember whether the system was overclocked before I updated the bios. It probably was.

The way I updated the Bios was to load the file onto a USB drive and then run M-flash bios and ME from inside the bios. I tried to run the MSIHQ Bios update tool and it said everything was successful however when it came to booting to the USB drive it never did, I checked my load order and it was listed. I even tried booting different USB drive with windows 8 on it and it booted that successfully, so it was not load order that was the problem.

After flashing with M-Flash I unplugged the system and press the reset cmos button motherboard's IO.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusToaster*
> 
> That ME looks like the one I installed, i was just concerned it said for Intel ME FW 8.1.40 when I have Intel ME FW 8.1.50.
> 
> I can't remember whether the system was overclocked before I updated the bios. It probably was.
> 
> The way I updated the Bios was to load the file onto a USB drive and then run M-flash bios and ME from inside the bios. I tried to run the MSIHQ Bios update tool and it said everything was successful however when it came to booting to the USB drive it never did, I checked my load order and it was listed. I even tried booting different USB drive with windows 8 on it and it booted that successfully, so it was not load order that was the problem.
> 
> After flashing with M-Flash I unplugged the system and press the reset cmos button motherboard's IO.


Uh you used M flash okay that is a bit different than MSI tool from forum that i use.

F11 for boot menu select USB stick usually shows by brand here ie: kingston
your F11 should show your hd with os ,usb and whatever else y want

If you show a 17.11 bios now maybe try the shutdown and clearing cmos
You should/may need to do full cmos clear/reset


----------



## OptimusToaster

Right I am not 100% sure what you mean but I'll explain what happens.

I create a bootable usb drive using the MSIHQ tool, and everything happens as it should and it tells me it is successful.

I then restart and press f11 for the boot menu and select the USB drive. However it does not boot from the drive, instead it boots windows. I assume this means it has attempted to boot from the flash drive, failed and then gone to the next option.

Also, how is this going to help me with my original overclock/sleep problem?


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusToaster*
> 
> Right I am not 100% sure what you mean but I'll explain what happens.
> 
> I create a bootable usb drive using the MSIHQ tool, and everything happens as it should and it tells me it is successful.
> 
> I then restart and press f11 for the boot menu and select the USB drive. However it does not boot from the drive, instead it boots windows. I assume this means it has attempted to boot from the flash drive, failed and then gone to the next option.
> 
> Also, how is this going to help me with my original overclock/sleep problem?


You mention earlier y were using M flash(The way I updated the Bios was to load the file onto a USB drive and then run M-flash bios)

Now its the MSIHQ tool ?

Are y using the tool from this site https://forum-en.msi.com/

May if that tool from that siteits not been made bootable-+?


----------



## OptimusToaster

I was trying to use the MSIHQ tool but it never worked.

So I tried the M-flash method and it worked thus I am running bios version 17.11. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Tyreman

Good i was hoping it was one way or the other
So if y have any jumbled setting or such do a hard cmos bios reset by powering down shorting jumper for about 10 sec with power plug pulled


----------



## OptimusToaster

I have cleared the CMOS multiple times still the same problem. Would it help if i listed each of my settings and what I have them set too?


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusToaster*
> 
> I have cleared the CMOS multiple times still the same problem. Would it help if i listed each of my settings and what I have them set too?


core ratios set each at your oc number eg 40 each
enable turbo boost
eist enabled
cpu base clk 10000
digital compensation high
disable overspeed protection
you have to watch all your other settings and stuff thou
having voltage for cpu on auto and varying the percentage(in hybrid digital power) has it using less volts when not on high oc


----------



## OptimusToaster

Well I have hit an interesting development.

I reset the bios to default settings and changed ratio to 44, CPU Core V Droop Offset Control to 100% and CPU core volts to 1.35v. Everything works perfectly. Now if I change the ratio to 45 (which I know is stable at that voltage) when I wake up from sleep, i get the logon screen but then the system just freezes or I get a bluescreen:


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusToaster*
> 
> Well I have hit an interesting development.
> 
> I reset the bios to default settings and changed ratio to 44, CPU Core V Droop Offset Control to 100% and CPU core volts to 1.35v. Everything works perfectly. Now if I change the ratio to 45 (which I know is stable at that voltage) when I wake up from sleep, i get the logon screen but then the system just freezes or I get a bluescreen:


You will need more volts likely for that multiplier


----------



## Tyreman

Try lower oc's at first with CPU volts at Auto and start at say 40 to 42 mulipliers and test with which setting v droop is needed.
Cool easy overclocks


----------



## OptimusToaster

The results of some testing I have done:
4.4Ghz at 1.32v: Stable + sleep works
4.5Ghz at 1.35v: Stable + sleep doesn't work
4.7Ghz at 1.41v: Stable + sleep doesn't work
4.5Ghz at 1.41v: Stable + sleep doesn't work
4.5Ghz at Auto volts: Won't POST.

I am running at 4.4Ghz at the moment, and that is an OK overclock but it is also the clock speed I ran at on an £80 Z68 Mobo. I bought this board to get higher clock speeds and I have been able to get them but not without losing out on a feature I desire greatly. If you don't know the solution to this problem then that is fine, I really appreciate the effort you've put in to help me with it. But I really don't want to have to run at that speed on a board that is capable of so much more.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusToaster*
> 
> The results of some testing I have done:
> 4.4Ghz at 1.32v: Stable + sleep works
> 4.5Ghz at 1.35v: Stable + sleep doesn't work
> 4.7Ghz at 1.41v: Stable + sleep doesn't work
> 4.5Ghz at 1.41v: Stable + sleep doesn't work
> 4.5Ghz at Auto volts: Won't POST.
> 
> I am running at 4.4Ghz at the moment, and that is an OK overclock but it is also the clock speed I ran at on an £80 Z68 Mobo. I bought this board to get higher clock speeds and I have been able to get them but not without losing out on a feature I desire greatly. If you don't know the solution to this problem then that is fine, I really appreciate the effort you've put in to help me with it. But I really don't want to have to run at that speed on a board that is capable of so much more.


Then run it with cpu volts manually(no volts drop on low cpu use but)
Make sure you have windows power settings correct for sleep, I don't use so no help there.
I would run around 4.5 max
But that is up to you.
Running anything real quicker is diminishing returns


----------



## esukoto

Just a question, does anyone of you guys tried to put 3 GPUs? I know hat this board supports SLI/CF only, but whenever I try to connect a third GPU (hoping to use it as dedicated Physx driver just for testing) the SLI configuration turns to grey/off. IS it because it does not support tri SLI/CF?

Also, the built in WIFI don't seems to work, how do I activate it of make it work. Ive installed every driver on the CD. but it seems like it not working, Ive also looked at the BIOS. Whenever I go to CMD and do an ipconfig /all, cant see my wifi mac, nor I can't see my wifi on the device manager... I think this has been asked before/earlier by other users, but Im a little bit far behind reading this thread, hope you understand.


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esukoto*
> 
> Just a question, does anyone of you guys tried to put 3 GPUs? I know hat this board supports SLI/CF only, but whenever I try to connect a third GPU (hoping to use it as dedicated Physx driver just for testing) the SLI configuration turns to grey/off. IS it because it does not support tri SLI/CF?
> 
> Also, the built in WIFI don't seems to work, how do I activate it of make it work. Ive installed every driver on the CD. but it seems like it not working, Ive also looked at the BIOS. Whenever I go to CMD and do an ipconfig /all, cant see my wifi mac, nor I can't see my wifi on the device manager... I think this has been asked before/earlier by other users, but Im a little bit far behind reading this thread, hope you understand.


This board only supports 2 way SLI, but does 3 way crossfire, the wifi driver should be downloaded from msi, I don't remember exactly how does appear in device manager, but is not under network until is already installed, look for a device without driver.

regarding the GPUs configuration, even though doesn't support 3 way SLI you should be able to install a third GPU as long as you have a 3rd gen CPU, the third PCI slot is only enabled with an Ivy Bridge chip, it will not work with 2nd gen CPUs. not sure if supports 2 way SLI plus a dedicated Physx card but does for sure 3 AMD GPUs, maybe a screenshot will help to find the issue


----------



## esukoto

Yes I have a gen 3 CPU and tried different configuration with it.

I got 680 SLI, and tried to attach a 650 for the third PCI-e slot, but whenever I do that the SLI settings turns to grey, same goes to g610, gts450. So I guess the board doesn't support it, or I could be wrong. Can't provide screenies now due to the fact that I sold my other cards ehehe.

About the Wifi, I'll try what you just said and see if it works


----------



## doza

hello all

First of all i want to apologise if i posted this on wron tread,
but as i have mpower i woud like to ask you guys does anyone had/has
problems with integrated grafics specifically on i5 3570k, main and only problem that is killing me is instaling driver for hd4000.
i have tried a bunch of drivers but every time i instal igpu, i restart computer and
after windows 7 loads i either get bsod or computer just restarts or i get black screen and
WHITE DOTS all over screen and computer restarts.

i had 660ti Phantom and sold it last week thinking i woud use igpu thill i buy 290x
when it comes to my country (croatia),the problem is i sold gpu and than realized that my igpu dont work! i know it's stupid of me but this igpu worked the last time i used it(half year ago).

i have looked for bended pins i tried loose my h100i so it's not sitting to hard on cpu,
tried updateing bios for mpower, tried clcmos, tried different ram,
one thing i havent tried is repleacing is psu?

could it be that igpu on i5 3570k died?
that woud be first time i heard this:S

PS. sry for bad english i hope u understand what i was trying to explain here
greetings!


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> hello all
> 
> First of all i want to apologise if i posted this on wron tread,
> but as i have mpower i woud like to ask you guys does anyone had/has
> problems with integrated grafics specifically on i5 3570k, main and only problem that is killing me is instaling driver for hd4000.
> i have tried a bunch of drivers but every time i instal igpu, i restart computer and
> after windows 7 loads i either get bsod or computer just restarts or i get black screen and
> WHITE DOTS all over screen and computer restarts.
> 
> i had 660ti Phantom and sold it last week thinking i woud use igpu thill i buy 290x
> when it comes to my country (croatia),the problem is i sold gpu and than realized that my igpu dont work! i know it's stupid of me but this igpu worked the last time i used it(half year ago).
> 
> i have looked for bended pins i tried loose my h100i so it's not sitting to hard on cpu,
> tried updateing bios for mpower, tried clcmos, tried different ram,
> one thing i havent tried is repleacing is psu?
> 
> could it be that igpu on i5 3570k died?
> that woud be first time i heard this:S
> 
> PS. sry for bad english i hope u understand what i was trying to explain here
> greetings!


it seems the problem could be the integrated graphics in the cpu, the only way to know is trying a different cpu in your board. you should post it in the intel cpus forum, maybe someone had a similar problem, In my opinion I dont think is the motherboard.


----------



## armartins

Anyone else LF the damn Windows 8.1 drivers for the Atheros AR9271 Wireless adapter? Someone has it? Since I've updated it stays connected but I lose data transfer after a couple of minutes.... trying win7 drivers right now ^^....


----------



## OptimusToaster

I couldn't get either the windows 7 or windows 8 drivers to work in windows 8.1. However a friend gave me a link for another set of drivers that included an .inf file which he suggested using the manually update to via Device manager. Unfortunately by this point I had already deleted the win8.1 partition on my hard drive and gone back to 7.


----------



## 2Degreez

.....


----------



## dustins

So is wifi working with 8.1? I don't see drivers listed and I don't want to update if wifi isn't supported yet.


----------



## armartins

I'm struggling with it... The version I have for the Atheros AR9271 wireless dongle barelly worked at Win8 now at 8.1 I'm positive it isn't working I need a workaround. The Realtek PCIe GBE here since day 1 connects when it wants... tried manual ip, DHCP, everything... 70% of the time I get stuck with the yellow triangle "no internet acces" getting the "unnidentified network" warning... and it's not my router, it is cable wired to other 5 PCs that work just fine... and the wireless works with more than 20 devices in a regular basis... so I have a crappy onboard Gigabit adapter (needs several disable-enable cicles to finally recognize my network) that was covered by my wireless that always connected with no issues, and now... no wireless...


----------



## trama09

Got this board yesterday and have it all set up. I like the looks of it.



Couple things though:

- Is the back supposed to sit flush with the IO shield? I see small gaps (2-3mm) from the shield to some back ports. I can't move it up anymore because then the board won't line up with the holes. Maybe I pushed the IO shield too far out?

- It looks like there are a couple ways to update the BIOS, which way do you suggest?


----------



## Pyroferus

Where's your psu and what kind of lights are those?


----------



## JA90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Got this board yesterday and have it all set up. I like the looks of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Couple things though:
> 
> - Is the back supposed to sit flush with the IO shield? I see small gaps (2-3mm) from the shield to some back ports. I can't move it up anymore because then the board won't line up with the holes. Maybe I pushed the IO shield too far out?
> 
> - It looks like there are a couple ways to update the BIOS, which way do you suggest?


All the colors


----------



## rohizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Got this board yesterday and have it all set up. I like the looks of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Couple things though:
> 
> - Is the back supposed to sit flush with the IO shield? I see small gaps (2-3mm) from the shield to some back ports. I can't move it up anymore because then the board won't line up with the holes. Maybe I pushed the IO shield too far out?
> 
> - It looks like there are a couple ways to update the BIOS, which way do you suggest?


Those lights and colour!! :O


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyroferus*
> 
> Where's your psu and what kind of lights are those?


The case is a Corsair Carbide 540, dual compartment cube case. So it's in the other sides along with the jungle that are my cables. And they are UV cold cathodes by logisys from Newegg or Amazon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JA90*
> 
> All the colors


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rohizzle*
> 
> Those lights and colour!! :O


Thanks! You guys should see it with the lights off!


----------



## agentsmith23

I just picked up a Z77 Mpower from Fry's yesterday to replace a P8P67 and I have a few questions. Fry's only had two available and they were both open box items, when I got home and started examining it I noticed that it seems to have a sticky residue all over the board, any idea what that might be from? The only reason I am upgrading is due to my watercooling upgrade the 8 pin on the P8P67 is in the way of one of the ports on my radiator. The P8P67 was able to get my 2600K to 4.9GHz with about 1.48V (I know this is really pushing it especially for a 24/7 oc), does anyone know if this board would perform similarly or perhaps better or worse? And lastly how is the VRM at overheating with the minimal airflow of watercooling?

Thanks for any possible info!


----------



## doza

my motherbord cooler over vrm's is cold (like computer is not even turned on), have h100i so no airflow over vrm's, when oc'ing, vrm heatsink get's a Little Bit Warmer but nothing serius
motherboard temp stays 25-30 c


----------



## agentsmith23

I got the Z77 Mpower installed and there seems to be an issue with one of the PWM headers. The system 1 header just won't change the speed no matter what I do. Using the BIOS I set the speed to 50% and in the control center I have tried various settings and it always stays at 100%. Is there something I am missing or is the header just bad?


----------



## SirRobinII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsmith23*
> 
> I got the Z77 Mpower installed and there seems to be an issue with one of the PWM headers. The system 1 header just won't change the speed no matter what I do. Using the BIOS I set the speed to 50% and in the control center I have tried various settings and it always stays at 100%. Is there something I am missing or is the header just bad?


you tried other fans ?

Would uv yellow look nice with the board and which one is the best ?


----------



## agentsmith23

I have tried other fans and the results have been the same.

I am sure UV yellow would look nice with the board and as far as the board being the best, I don't know yet. I'm not a reviewer so I don't have a whole lot to compare it to but with my preliminary testing it looks promising. With very quick testing I am at 4.7GHz with 1.36V. On my P8P67 I was hitting 4.9 with 1.48V. Oh and this is on a 2600K.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2Degreez*
> 
> This is my 1st post and should not be my last.
> 
> My goal is a nice acrylic water cooled color themed build. Yellow/gold has always been an option and the Mpower/Lightning combo looks viable.
> 
> Secondary option includes Z87 Asus Hero (red/black/white) and Z87 Oc Formula (also yellow/gold).
> 
> Newegg's got a nice combo deal for the Z77 Mpower Mobo w/ the i5-3570K for $75 off.
> 
> i5-3570k=$220
> Z77 Mpower=$170 (after $30Mir)
> =$390
> -$75 Combo Discount
> =$315 total after MIR
> 
> That $315 for Z77 Mpower & i5-3570k is hard to pass up...right? Talk me into it or out of it. Then, when you factor in the new price drop for the 780 Lightning @ $540 as well as the new Ek full water block that was just released...its so hard to pass up.
> 
> That deal puts the Z77 Mpower at $95. Should I pull the trigger or spend double that on a different board?


I just noticed this deal as well, looks very tempting to me. Here is a direct link to the deal if anyone else is interested.


----------



## agentsmith23

Working on overclocking a 2600K that I was previously able to hit 4.9GHz on an Asus P8P67 at 1.48V. I have been able to hit 5GHz easily on less voltage but there is something wrong. On the P8P67 when running IBT it was getting 130+ GFlops and Intel Extreme Tuning Utility showed the processor was using 120-130 watts, on the MPower I am getting around 70 GFlops and it is only using 95 watts. I know the 2600K has a stock max TDP of 95 watts, so I am thinking there must be a setting in the BIOS to push past that. I have set all of the power settings to 250 watts and it still seems to be capped at 95 watts. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## jbmayes2000

I've searched through this thread a bit but didn't find what I was looking for. I know the 3rd pci-e 3.0 slot runs at x4 but I was wondering, if I did crossfire with 1st and 3rd slots, what kind of performance hit am I going to see? I want to really space them so the heat from the bottom card doesn't affect the top card.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I just noticed this deal as well, looks very tempting to me. Here is a direct link to the deal if anyone else is interested.


I saw that deal the other day. Too bad I've already bought both of them before they made these a combo deal.


----------



## Tyreman

Running newest bios here 17.12
Works very good


----------



## doza

where did u downloaded it?

i cnat download it tried usa europe asia always reporthing somekind of error on link:S


----------



## Tyreman

Go to msi forum and look under new bios
https://forum-en.msi.com/

you have to log in

E7751IMS.HC2 ==> E7751IMS.HC0 Mass Production Bios

VGA BIOS : 2137
ME Version : 8.1.50.1456
RAID ROM : RST_11.5.0.1207
LAN OptionRom : realtek 2.41
Device OptionRom : N/A

- Support ATI 7970/7770 VGA card.
- Improved memory compatibility..


----------



## SirRobinII

I used msi live update 5.


----------



## doza

ok i flashed it, but i am confused as i have 7970 and it worked normal on this motherboard and they release bios for support for this card that is like 2 years old hardware just now?


----------



## agentsmith23

I just got some new memory, Kingston HyperX Beast 2400MHz, in the BIOS under speed I have it set to auto and checked XMP 1 and 2 and they both show 2133MHz. 2133MHz is also the highest speed I can manually set. Does anyone else have this same memory and can verify if the 2400MHz option is available? Anyone know if this is a BIOS issue? I have the latest BIOS installed 17.12.


----------



## Pimphare

I'd like to know this as well. I'm contemplating on getting this ram.


----------



## agentsmith23

I have a feeling the RAM is going back to Amazon, I can't make it through a few minutes of Prime95 without getting errors. 2 out of the 8 threads had errors and stopped working, no BSOD just worker stopped is showing 1 error. I kept getting BSODs while over clocked so I put my 2600K back to stock settings and now I am just gettings errors in P95.

I should also mention that after I set the 2600k back to stock and set the RAM to XMP 2 which should have been 2133 @ 1.6v it wouldn't even POST. I had to raise the IO voltage to 1.07V to get it to post but now I have the errors to deal with.


----------



## doza

i have that ram and something is wrong with it /motheerbord as i can set it up to 3200mhz under dram speed, and i can set if i want profile


----------



## trama09

This might be a dumb question, but I will this board support SLI GTX 780s pretty well?

Also, I have an Asus Xonar STX on the bottom PCI-e X1 slot, will I have to move that to accommodate another GTX 780?

And why do manuals and such it say there are 4 PCI-e X1 slots? I only see three, one with my wifi card, another with my sound card, and one more that's open. Where's the last one? Am I blind?


----------



## agentsmith23

As far as the 780s I would have to say it would work fine but I don't have any first hand experience. If there isn't enough room at the bottom with a second 780 you should be able to move it to the top PCI-e x1 slot.
I attached an image circling the 4 PCI-e x1 slots.

MSI Z77MPOWER.jpg 389k .jpg file


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsmith23*
> 
> As far as the 780s I would have to say it would work fine but I don't have any first hand experience. If there isn't enough room at the bottom with a second 780 you should be able to move it to the top PCI-e x1 slot.
> I attached an image circling the 4 PCI-e x1 slots.
> 
> MSI Z77MPOWER.jpg 389k .jpg file


Oh I am idiot, I didn't realize my current 780 is blocking one of the X1 slots. Which would lead me to believe I will have to move my sound card if I were to get another 780.

Thanks!


----------



## de Cossatot

I must be missing something. I just put my Mpower MAX underwater and the only way that I can see how to overclock it is with the OC genie. It seems like all of my features are locked. Put a 4770k in there also.

Any insight? I am sure I am just missing something simple but I went over the bios options and I don't see anything on how to unlock it. My first UFIE Board also.


----------



## agentsmith23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de Cossatot*
> 
> I must be missing something. I just put my Mpower MAX underwater and the only way that I can see how to overclock it is with the OC genie. It seems like all of my features are locked. Put a 4770k in there also.
> 
> Any insight? I am sure I am just missing something simple but I went over the bios options and I don't see anything on how to unlock it. My first UFIE Board also.


Not sure how much help you are going to get here this thread is for the Z77 Mpower and you have the Z87 Mpower Max.

Does the BIOS recognize it as a 4770K? In the BIOS at the top of the screen to the right of the time it should display information about the processor.

Is this a brand new processor and motherboard for you? If not were you able to over clock it before switching to water?


----------



## de Cossatot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsmith23*
> 
> Not sure how much help you are going to get here this thread is for the Z77 Mpower and you have the Z87 Mpower Max.
> 
> Does the BIOS recognize it as a 4770K? In the BIOS at the top of the screen to the right of the time it should display information about the processor.
> 
> Is this a brand new processor and motherboard for you? If not were you able to over clock it before switching to water?


Ah, didn't see the Z77 tag

Yeah, the MB does see it as a 4770K. That is the weird part. Never clocked it before. I had a stock cooler on before it and I didn't want to try to clock it.

With the Z77 does it let you adjust it right off the bat or is there something else you need to change before you can change the multipliers?


----------



## agentsmith23

On the Z77 nothing special needs to be done first. When you are in the OC menu and you click on Adjust CPU Ratio you should be able to type in the multiplier you want to use. The Adjust CPU Ratio option should say Auto by default and when you click on it nothing will change or indicate you should type but if you start typing numbers it should change, at least this is the way the Z77 BIOS is.


----------



## JBizz

Which way should i update the bios? im about 2 or 1 days away from installing the new board... never done a single bios update in my life but i found this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gt2cb7grYHI sounds easy.


----------



## agentsmith23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> Which way should i update the bios? im about 2 or 1 days away from installing the new board... never done a single bios update in my life but i found this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gt2cb7grYHI sounds easy.


Install the Live Update software and update the BIOS from there. That is the easiest way.

*I responded before I watched the video, just do exactly what is shown in the video. Remember that when you are ready to flash the BIOS set the clock speeds to stock if you are overclocking and have all other software closed. This will prevent any possible crashes or interuptions during the flash, if the flashing process gets interupted your BIOS will be corrupt.


----------



## JBizz

Thanks i think ill get it up and running tonight.


----------



## SirRobinII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de Cossatot*
> 
> I must be missing something. I just put my Mpower MAX underwater and the only way that I can see how to overclock it is with the OC genie. It seems like all of my features are locked. Put a 4770k in there also.
> 
> Any insight? I am sure I am just missing something simple but I went over the bios options and I don't see anything on how to unlock it. My first UFIE Board also.


Don't use ocgenie, look at this for bios settings.


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirRobinII*
> 
> Don't use ocgenie, look at this for bios settings.


Can i use this too for my. I5 2500k? I ran into fan cable being to short last night..







might get a splinter or something else going.


----------



## SirRobinII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> Can i use this too for my. I5 2500k? I ran into fan cable being to short last night..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might get a splinter or something else going.


Never had a sandy bridge processor, are you using a 2500k on this board ?


----------



## JBizz

Yes. I am


----------



## agentsmith23

I would just look for a Sandy Bridge overclocking guide to go off of. Voltages and temps will be different from SB to Haswell. Here are a few I found with a quick Google search:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition
http://club.myce.com/f184/easy-overclocking-guide-intel-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-cpus-329214/
http://forums.pureoverclock.com/cpu-overclocking/12386-sandy-bridge-overclocking-guide-5ghz-club.html


----------



## neoroy

Soon I wil have this mobo







looks nice with GTX680 Lightning ^_^


----------



## agentsmith23

Does anyone know how accurate the Vcore displayed in the Control Center and HWmonitor are? I am asking because it doesn't match up to what I have set in the BIOS. I have it set to 1.5 in the BIOS and it is showing 1.47 in HWmonitor and the Control Center. I am also connected to the V-Check Points and I am seeing 1.508 on the VCCP. I am not sure if VCCP is the same as Vcore or not I haven't been able to find a clear definition anywhere of what VCCP is. On my previous board with this same chip I was able to hit 4.9GHz at 1.48V in the BIOS and HWmonitor would shouw between 1.48 and 1.52. I have been running this 2600K like this for a while now and I am well aware of the dangers of the voltages I am pushing through it, I have a full custom water cooled system that doesn't break 70C in Prime.

*Forgot to mention that I do have VDroop Offset @ 100%, Digital Compensation level is high and CPU Core Switching Frequency is at 2X.


----------



## JBizz

JPWR3: ATX 6-pin power connector is this needed? My psu has all the connection needed for my video card... Only stuff i found online was yes but never stated if psu was used


----------



## chevZ

Is there any performance gains/consequences from using Sandy Bridge on this board? I know that it is 'optimized for Ivy Bridge' from all the articles I read but I can't get anything conclusive with benchmarks.

Wondering if anyones tested it 







?


----------



## agentsmith23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> JPWR3: ATX 6-pin power connector is this needed? My psu has all the connection needed for my video card... Only stuff i found online was yes but never stated if psu was used


On page 1-15 of the manual where it mentions the 6-pin power connector it says this *"Make sure that all the power cables are securely connected to a proper ATX power supply to ensure stable operation of the mainboard."* I have not personally tried running the board without it connected but I would recommend having it there if you have the connector available. If you don't have it connected and your system seems unstable you may need to get a different power supply. If this is the case I would recommend getting a fully modular PSU if possible.

*Found this after posting:

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/322109-30-mpower-power-connector-jpwr3#.

Watch the video mentioned by ROYSTURRR.


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsmith23*
> 
> On page 1-15 of the manual where it mentions the 6-pin power connector it says this *"Make sure that all the power cables are securely connected to a proper ATX power supply to ensure stable operation of the mainboard."* I have not personally tried running the board without it connected but I would recommend having it there if you have the connector available. If you don't have it connected and your system seems unstable you may need to get a different power supply. If this is the case I would recommend getting a fully modular PSU if possible.
> 
> *Found this after posting:
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/322109-30-mpower-power-connector-jpwr3#.
> 
> Watch the video mentioned by ROYSTURRR.


Yep went out and bought a new one. Want to grab something nicer then my 60 buck 600w Thermaltake noe i got a corsair tx750m


----------



## esukoto

does somebody actually tried running tri SLI/CF on this board?


----------



## agentsmith23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esukoto*
> 
> does somebody actually tried running tri SLI/CF on this board?


I am not but this is from a review on HardOCP "The expansion slot area is legacy free and shows some very clear forethought despite the poor CMOS battery location. The Z77 MPower supports 2-Way CrossFireX and SLI. The slots operate in a 16x0, 8x8, or 8x4x4 configuration. This configuration requires no PLX chips and therefore isn't ideal for 3-Way SLI or 3-Way CrossfireX."

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/11/28/msi_z77_mpower_lga1155_motherboard_review#.Uo4HjsTrwto


----------



## chevZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esukoto*
> 
> does somebody actually tried running tri SLI/CF on this board?


Refer to my sig.

I am running this board with SLI 760 4GB's.


----------



## agentsmith23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chevZ*
> 
> Refer to my sig.
> 
> I am running this board with SLI 760 4GB's.


He was asking about 3-way SLI/CF, are you running 2 or 3 760s? Your config only shows 2.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know, i did the same months ago


----------



## Pimphare

Hey guys, I'm having some issues with overclocking with OC Genie. My overclock doesn't register in CPU-Z. I bumped the multiplier and Vcore up. I disabled C1E, EIST, and Turbo. Am I doing something wrong or missing something? I have an I5-3570K.


----------



## JBizz

Has anyone installed an h100i to this board? I have some play with the back plate n can't figure out the fix.. Washers?


----------



## agentsmith23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> Has anyone installed an h100i to this board? I have some play with the back plate n can't figure out the fix.. Washers?


Apparently this issue has been discussed on the Corsair forum, here are a few threads to look over:

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=113973

http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113707&page=2

I would recommend starting here and looking at post 20 first


----------



## esukoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsmith23*
> 
> I am not but this is from a review on HardOCP "The expansion slot area is legacy free and shows some very clear forethought despite the poor CMOS battery location. The Z77 MPower supports 2-Way CrossFireX and SLI. The slots operate in a 16x0, 8x8, or 8x4x4 configuration. This configuration requires no PLX chips and therefore isn't ideal for 3-Way SLI or 3-Way CrossfireX."
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/11/28/msi_z77_mpower_lga1155_motherboard_review#.Uo4HjsTrwto


yeah, i think so too, and i read on other forums that this board really dont support it, same goes with just adding a third GPU no to SLI it but just to serve as a dedicated PhysX driver. SLI will be turn off automatically and cant be turned on. I've tried all methods that i can think of and seems like im stuck with 2 gpu's only and having the 2nd gpu to ask as render/physx processor.


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsmith23*
> 
> Apparently this issue has been discussed on the Corsair forum, here are a few threads to look over:
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=113973
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113707&page=2
> 
> I would recommend starting here and looking at post 20 first


Thanks, I'm picking up the washers tonight.


----------



## agentsmith23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> Thanks, I'm picking up the washers tonight.


Did you make sure the mounting bracket on the back of the motherboard is in the proper direction?


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsmith23*
> 
> 
> Did you make sure the mounting bracket on the back of the motherboard is in the proper direction?


Ill double check this tonight as well. Another thing that got me a little scared was when i placed the cpu in the socket and locked it does it make a nice crunching sound... Lol i can't recall if my old board did this


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsmith23*
> 
> Does anyone know how accurate the Vcore displayed in the Control Center and HWmonitor are? I am asking because it doesn't match up to what I have set in the BIOS. I have it set to 1.5 in the BIOS and it is showing 1.47 in HWmonitor and the Control Center. I am also connected to the V-Check Points and I am seeing 1.508 on the VCCP. I am not sure if VCCP is the same as Vcore or not I haven't been able to find a clear definition anywhere of what VCCP is. On my previous board with this same chip I was able to hit 4.9GHz at 1.48V in the BIOS and HWmonitor would shouw between 1.48 and 1.52. I have been running this 2600K like this for a while now and I am well aware of the dangers of the voltages I am pushing through it, I have a full custom water cooled system that doesn't break 70C in Prime.
> 
> *Forgot to mention that I do have VDroop Offset @ 100%, Digital Compensation level is high and CPU Core Switching Frequency is at 2X.


I think 1.50volt for daily is too much







max 1.40 - 1.45volt I guess for safety regardless your temp is never break 70c in daily computing.
For 100% accurate voltage reading is via V-Check Points, yup VCCP is Vcore voltage reading but I see MSI Control Center is quite accurate.


----------



## agentsmith23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> Ill double check this tonight as well. Another thing that got me a little scared was when i placed the cpu in the socket and locked it does it make a nice crunching sound... Lol i can't recall if my old board did this


I would be a little concerned with that crunching sound. Did you remove the CPU and examine it and the CPU after you heard the crunching sound. I don't recall any crunching sound when I seated the CPU in the socket.


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsmith23*
> 
> I would be a little concerned with that crunching sound. Did you remove the CPU and examine it and the CPU after you heard the crunching sound. I don't recall any crunching sound when I seated the CPU in the socket.


Apparently the crunching sound is normal. Its the pins pushing on the gold cpu parts. Lol

Okay I just posted tonight. My h100i starts off at full speed. What settings is this from?


----------



## ace ventura069

somebody who knows if 2 msi gtx 770 lightning wil fit in sli on my z77 mpower
without removing the reactor ?


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> Apparently the crunching sound is normal. Its the pins pushing on the gold cpu parts. Lol
> 
> Okay I just posted tonight. My h100i starts off at full speed. What settings is this from?


Download corsair link and set its speed to default


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> somebody who knows if 2 msi gtx 770 lightning wil fit in sli on my z77 mpower
> without removing the reactor ?


I do not see a single reason why it would not but I did not try it myself, can't answer precisely to this one.


----------



## xxmastermindxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> somebody who knows if 2 msi gtx 770 lightning wil fit in sli on my z77 mpower
> without removing the reactor ?


ithout removing the reactor ?[/quote]

Yes they will. I had two 7970 Lightnings on this board, both with reactors installed, with ZERO space issues.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxmastermindxx*
> 
> ithout removing the reactor ?


Yes they will. I had two 7970 Lightnings on this board, both with reactors installed, with ZERO space issues.[/quote]

thx mate








rep+


----------



## JBizz

Im getting long boots at start. Codes are B4 then A2...then Windows will load.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> Im getting long boots at start. Codes are B4 then A2...then Windows will load.


I get those codes too. But my boot times is probably less than 10 seconds on my Samsung 840 Pro. Is your OS on a HDD or SSD?


----------



## JBizz

Hhd. My voot time is around 30 seconds cuz it hangs on that part for almost 15 seconds... And right after B4 clears i almost see three different codes after that. The longer of the two other is A2. Might of seen a c9 but i cant tell.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> Hhd. My voot time is around 30 seconds cuz it hangs on that part for almost 15 seconds... And right after B4 clears i almost see three different codes after that. The longer of the two other is A2. Might of seen a c9 but i cant tell.


That sounds normal for HDD. There might be a setting in the BIOS to adjust the hang time on the MSI screen. But it doesn't sound like that's the part taking the most time.


----------



## JBizz

The hang at code b4 is 15s once the bios logo is reached it takes close to 10 seconds or less to post... Its given me an error code but i cant find anything about it.


----------



## JBizz

Is their a way to make this board stop turning on my external hard drives? Every time i turn it on it powers up my hard drives. I find it a little annoying sorry. I thought it would be located in boot order but all i foumd was UEFI usb blah n disabled it out of order... Once i turn the pc off and then back on later it turns on my usb drives..


----------



## Jollyriffic

Need help badly. Rebooted the pc an on bios one her error code 55. Bios 2 I was getting 72 but now it's showing DE. Anyone able to help. Stuck on my phone till I can fix the issue


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jollyriffic*
> 
> Need help badly. Rebooted the pc an on bios one her error code 55. Bios 2 I was getting 72 but now it's showing DE. Anyone able to help. Stuck on my phone till I can fix the issue


Make sure the memory is installed in 2 & 4 if it is, start with the test of each stick seperatly in each dimm.

55: Early Memory Initialization, so it is probably going to be bent cpu pins or defective memory.


----------



## Jollyriffic

Tested every slot on each bios. Using 1 stick at a time. One gives a code of DE on all lanes the other gives 55 I did however get it to show DE on lane 2 for that stick once but after doing a bios reset it went back to 55.
Any idea what a DE code is?


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jollyriffic*
> 
> Tested every slot on each bios. Using 1 stick at a time. One gives a code of DE on all lanes the other gives 55 I did however get it to show DE on lane 2 for that stick once but after doing a bios reset it went back to 55.
> Any idea what a DE code is?


72 is also a ram error and code 55 is ram missing but i can't find anything on the DE error code mate

did you try to clear the cmos???


----------



## Jollyriffic

Each time I put ram into a new slot I cleared the cmos


----------



## agentsmith23

Jollyriffic, is this new hardware or has it worked for you previously? If new have you tried removing the CPU to inspect the socket for bent pins? If working before has anything else changed since it worked last?


----------



## agentsmith23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> Is their a way to make this board stop turning on my external hard drives? Every time i turn it on it powers up my hard drives. I find it a little annoying sorry. I thought it would be located in boot order but all i foumd was UEFI usb blah n disabled it out of order... Once i turn the pc off and then back on later it turns on my usb drives..


By "turning on" do you mean it is mounting them in the OS?


----------



## Jollyriffic

It all old hardware that's been running fine for about 8 months. Only new change is i updated the bios firmware, then enabled virtu so i could try using quicksync for encoding. After that i never made it back to the desktop.


----------



## agentsmith23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jollyriffic*
> 
> It all old hardware that's been running fine for about 8 months. Only new change is i updated the bios firmware, then enabled virtu so i could try using quicksync for encoding. After that i never made it back to the desktop.


Have you tried booting from the "B" BIOS or "A" if you are normally on "B"?


----------



## Jollyriffic

Yes. Even tried each ram slot one stick at a time on both a and b while resetting the bios each try. I've got no other ram that i can try so guess right now I'm just stuck.


----------



## JBizz

It just powers them up when i boot. like right when i hit the power switch the drives turn on... its sending power to the usb which makes them power on. I only found three usb setting in the bios... and no idea what each does.


----------



## agentsmith23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> It just powers them up when i boot. like right when i hit the power switch the drives turn on... its sending power to the usb which makes them power on. I only found three usb setting in the bios... and no idea what each does.


I honestly don't think there is a way around that. I have never seen a setting on any motherboard I have owned to not power on during boot and still be enabled.


----------



## Rhoko

I am having trouble with my mpower. i was playing bf3 when it locked up with sound loop. I powered it down and when i powered it back up i got the message that my overclock was not stable and f2 to reset default settings. Everything was at stock settings to begin with. I hit f2 and the pc just started to kick on and off. I had to turn off the power strip for it to stop... What happened?


----------



## dureiken

Hi

I would like to know if it's possible to use 1rd PCIE and 3rd slot for SLI/Crossfire or not ?

I didn't achieve, juste 1 and 2.

Thanks


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhoko*
> 
> I am having trouble with my mpower. i was playing bf3 when it locked up with sound loop. I powered it down and when i powered it back up i got the message that my overclock was not stable and f2 to reset default settings. Everything was at stock settings to begin with. I hit f2 and the pc just started to kick on and off. I had to turn off the power strip for it to stop... What happened?


That is odd. I never got any kind of message like that before. What exactly are you running in your rig? Components and software?


----------



## agentsmith23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhoko*
> 
> I am having trouble with my mpower. i was playing bf3 when it locked up with sound loop. I powered it down and when i powered it back up i got the message that my overclock was not stable and f2 to reset default settings. Everything was at stock settings to begin with. I hit f2 and the pc just started to kick on and off. I had to turn off the power strip for it to stop... What happened?


I have seen this message when trying to stabilize an overclock. How have your temps been? What kind of cooling are you using? Have you tried booting from BIOS "B"?


----------



## Rhoko

My setup is in my sig.. I am cooling with a H100i and temps are good.. i am out of town till next week so i cant troubleshoot right now. I updated the bios because my cpu wouldnt downclock on idle and that fixed that problem..i have only had this board for a week.


----------



## agentsmith23

When you get back to the PC I would recommend trying to boot from BIOS B first, if that doesn't work try to boot with just one memory stick installed (I'm assuming you are using 2x4GB). Let us know if that changes anything.


----------



## Rhoko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsmith23*
> 
> When you get back to the PC I would recommend trying to boot from BIOS B first, if that doesn't work try to boot with just one memory stick installed (I'm assuming you are using 2x4GB). Let us know if that changes anything.


Ok will do


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsmith23*
> 
> I honestly don't think there is a way around that. I have never seen a setting on any motherboard I have owned to not power on during boot and still be enabled.


MAybe its the new chip. I came from a 65 something board... im just going to get a power switch.


----------



## Pyroferus

Has anyone used any Noctura CPU coolers with Corsair Vengeance ram? I'm wanting to switch out my H50 for one of their dual radiators but I'm worried it won't clear the ram, also I have all 4 slots filled.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Pyroferus
just move fan up a bit...otherwise get lp ram..


----------



## esukoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dureiken*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I would like to know if it's possible to use 1rd PCIE and 3rd slot for SLI/Crossfire or not ?
> 
> I didn't achieve, juste 1 and 2.
> 
> Thanks


no you cant use the that 1st and 3rd configuration, instead use the 1st and 2nd PCI-E


----------



## esukoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jollyriffic*
> 
> It all old hardware that's been running fine for about 8 months. Only new change is i updated the bios firmware, then enabled virtu so i could try using quicksync for encoding. After that i never made it back to the desktop.


Is your system under water-cooling? I had this issue before what solves it is I reseat the entire CPU waterblock what I mean is remove it and try the stock fan. It works then what I did is put back the waterblock back this time carefully and accurately.

the second time I encounter this is that when I turned on the integrated GPU, I was on SLI configuration and I set the settings to i-dp? or something like that that is designed or supposed for single GPU only, then after that I cant boot my machine. what i did is I switched to the second BIOS, load it up and from there I switch my BIOS back (while running switch the bios switch back to the orig/corrupted bios) then flash it. after that I never experienced anything with my board. Well I havent tried to update my BIOS ver to the most latest though.


----------



## Jollyriffic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esukoto*
> 
> Is your system under water-cooling? I had this issue before what solves it is I reseat the entire CPU waterblock what I mean is remove it and try the stock fan. It works then what I did is put back the waterblock back this time carefully and accurately.
> 
> the second time I encounter this is that when I turned on the integrated GPU, I was on SLI configuration and I set the settings to i-dp? or something like that that is designed or supposed for single GPU only, then after that I cant boot my machine. what i did is I switched to the second BIOS, load it up and from there I switch my BIOS back (while running switch the bios switch back to the orig/corrupted bios) then flash it. after that I never experienced anything with my board. Well I havent tried to update my BIOS ver to the most latest though.


Yep h100 ill give that a shot.
I cant get to the bios in either a or b so if that dosent work I may just have to rma it


----------



## JBizz

Okay i turned on oc Genie last night and it boosted my i5 2500k to 4.2ghz @1.35v. I want to take it a little farther seeing how its at 1.35 by just changing the ratio.do i make all my changes under OC Genine mode on custume for "my oc Genie"?


----------



## agentsmith23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> Okay i turned on oc Genie last night and it boosted my i5 2500k to 4.2ghz @1.35v. I want to take it a little farther seeing how its at 1.35 by just changing the ratio.do i make all my changes under OC Genine mode on custume for "my oc Genie"?


I would recommend turning off OC Genie and make all of your adjustments manually. You can start off with the voltage and multiplier set by OC Genie and see how far that voltage will get you.


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsmith23*
> 
> I would recommend turning off OC Genie and make all of your adjustments manually. You can start off with the voltage and multiplier set by OC Genie and see how far that voltage will get you.


I cant seem to change anything in standard mode.. Not even ratio. They command are white but not gray.. Am i missing something?


----------



## agentsmith23

When I first got this motherboard it seemed strange also, I am used to clicking on an option and getting a list to select from but on this board you just click on the option you want to change then start typing what you want it to be. Try that and see if it works.


----------



## JBizz

It's the + n - on keypad.. I got it now


----------



## agentsmith23

Yup that will work also, I usually just type in the value I want.


----------



## Pimphare

I also found this to be odd. I watched a vidieo to figure it out though. I just type in the figures. Good to know there are other ways as well.


----------



## JBizz

Wait whats wrong with OC Genie 2? Since once you overclock your cpu doesn't throttle down anymore.. I was thinking to use the oc Genie for games. Or did i miss a setting about overclocking? Is it always on full?


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> Wait whats wrong with OC Genie 2? Since once you overclock your cpu doesn't throttle down anymore.. I was thinking to use the oc Genie for games. Or did i miss a setting about overclocking? Is it always on full?


I did a "turbo overclock" rather than a 24/7 overclock so that my cpu throttles down and stays cool at idle and during less stressful situations. I did this for my I5-3570K without OC Genie. This is the method I used in MSI Z77 Mpower bios.

1. Click on *Overclocking Settings*
2. Scroll all the way down and click on *CPU Features*
3. Scroll down to the bottom of that and change the *Core Ratio Limits* to whatever you like. (I put mine at 44 for all 4 cores by typing it in with the number pad)
4. Back up one page and click on *Hybrid Digital Power*
5. At the very top I changed *CPU Core Vdroop Offset Control* to +100% (depending on your chip and your overclock you may not have to do 100)

Here's a video of what I did.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Idpv7N0DfY4

Thanks to Andre Vautour for providing this!









Edit: To test this you can open CPU-Z and run Prime95 or Intel Burn Test and watch everything throttle up.
Exit Prime95 or Intel Burn Test or whatever stress test program you choose to use and watch everything throttle back down.


----------



## agentsmith23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> Wait whats wrong with OC Genie 2? Since once you overclock your cpu doesn't throttle down anymore.. I was thinking to use the oc Genie for games. Or did i miss a setting about overclocking? Is it always on full?


Using OC Genie isn't necessarily wrong but if you are trying to push your chip to its limits OC Genie isn't the way to go. And if all you wanted was a 4.2GHz overclock you could have bought a cheaper board that would have achieved that. If you manually find your chips limits and don't want a 24/7 overclock then you could put those settings in OC Genie and turn your OC on and off with the push of a button. If you are happy with OC Genie going to 4.2GHz by default then by all means use OC Genie just don't expect it to go past 4.2 by itself.


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> I did a "turbo overclock" rather than a 24/7 overclock so that my cpu throttles down and stays cool at idle and during less stressful situations. I did this for my I5-3570K without OC Genie. This is the method I used in MSI Z77 Mpower bios.
> 
> 1. Click on *Overclocking Settings*
> 2. Scroll all the way down and click on *CPU Features*
> 3. Scroll down to the bottom of that and change the *Core Ratio Limits* to whatever you like. (I put mine at 44 for all 4 cores by typing it in with the number pad)
> 4. Back up one page and click on *Hybrid Digital Power*
> 5. At the very top I changed *CPU Core Vdroop Offset Control* to +100% (depending on your chip and your overclock you may not have to do 100)
> 
> Here's a video of what I did.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Idpv7N0DfY4
> 
> Thanks to Andre Vautour for providing this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: To test this you can open CPU-Z and run Prime95 or Intel Burn Test and watch everything throttle up.
> Exit Prime95 or Intel Burn Test or whatever stress test program you choose to use and watch everything throttle back down.


Perfect. Thank you. As of right now i don't game as much. I remember my other Asus board had an oc setting you can rig to power button. And it oc.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsmith23*
> 
> Using OC Genie isn't necessarily wrong but if you are trying to push your chip to its limits OC Genie isn't the way to go. And if all you wanted was a 4.2GHz overclock you could have bought a cheaper board that would have achieved that. If you manually find your chips limits and don't want a 24/7 overclock then you could put those settings in OC Genie and turn your OC on and off with the push of a button. If you are happy with OC Genie going to 4.2GHz by default then by all means use OC Genie just don't expect it to go past 4.2 by itself.


Everything was changeable in oc Genie. I was able to go up to 4.6 @1.35v. Im guessing a few clicks here and there aren't hard to remember. But i can see your point.

Does this board allow me to OC the cpu from Windows? My old board had a oc button option on it. All i had to do was tap that n it oced. But i never did it.


----------



## agentsmith23

I believe you can enable OC Genie from the Touch BIOS software and you can do manuall OC tweaking from the MSI Control Center.


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsmith23*
> 
> I believe you can enable OC Genie from the Touch BIOS software and you can do manuall OC tweaking from the MSI Control Center.


Can others confirm this? that would help me out.


----------



## ace ventura069

yes you can oc from the control center


----------



## JBizz

Hmm i cant prim95 all four cores.. 1, 2,3 can ramp up to 4.6 @1.35v but when i run all four i get 4.3 @1.35... It springs into 4.6 vut right away backs down.

I oced with the turbo idea posted before.


----------



## doza

trie to turn off cie and all that power saver options in bios
i can go up to 4.4 with all things above enabled but after 4.4 no voltage can keep it stable if power saving options are enabled
speed and voltage on manual

ur probably throttling


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> somebody who knows if 2 msi gtx 770 lightning wil fit in sli on my z77 mpower
> without removing the reactor ?


Yup Z77Mpower PCIE slot line up is same like mine, Z77A-GD80 so no problem when installing SLI GTX770lightning with GPU reactor or HD7970lightning with GPU reactor, eventhough I install massive cooling Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme and GPU reactor still not touching my Thermalright fins ^_^


----------



## Lukas026

hey guys

can you give me a help with my MSI Z77 Mpower please: Is there a way how to change / fix speed for CPU Fan in BIOS itself ?

I am asking becouse only settings I have under Settings --> Hardware monitor are:

CPU Smart Fan setting

Sysfan 1 speed

Sysfan 2 speed

Sysfan 3 speed

Sysfan 4 speed

and nothing more.

Any ideas ?

PS: I am on latest BIOS 17.8.


----------



## doza

bios/advanced options/hardware options

use +/- on keybord to change values (auto,50,60,70,80,90,100% fan speed)


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> Yup Z77Mpower PCIE slot line up is same like mine, Z77A-GD80 so no problem when installing SLI GTX770lightning with GPU reactor or HD7970lightning with GPU reactor, eventhough I install massive cooling Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme and GPU reactor still not touching my Thermalright fins ^_^


thx mate








rep+


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> bios/advanced options/hardware options
> 
> use +/- on keybord to change values (auto,50,60,70,80,90,100% fan speed)


thx for the reply but you didnt get my question









I am looking for: "How to control the CPU fan speed header". I know I can adjust SySFan headers but there is no option for CPU fan header at all.

Or is there some catch ?

Thanks guys


----------



## X-PREDATOR

The cpu fan control sometimes works according to temps.it says 100° /80/70/....


----------



## agentsmith23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hey guys
> 
> can you give me a help with my MSI Z77 Mpower please: Is there a way how to change / fix speed for CPU Fan in BIOS itself ?
> 
> I am asking becouse only settings I have under Settings --> Hardware monitor are:
> 
> CPU Smart Fan setting
> 
> Sysfan 1 speed
> 
> Sysfan 2 speed
> 
> Sysfan 3 speed
> 
> Sysfan 4 speed
> 
> and nothing more.
> 
> Any ideas ?
> 
> PS: I am on latest BIOS 17.8.


The CPU Smart Fan setting is what you need to change to control the CPU fan. Set it to a temperature then set the minimum fan speed. As long as the CPU stays below the set temp the fan will stay at the minimum fan speed you set. If it goes above that temperature then the fan speed starts to ramp up. I would recommend using the Control Center to manage the CPU fan speed, it gives you greater control over how gradually the fan speed starts to increase.


----------



## Rhoko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsmith23*
> 
> When you get back to the PC I would recommend trying to boot from BIOS B first, if that doesn't work try to boot with just one memory stick installed (I'm assuming you are using 2x4GB). Let us know if that changes anything.


I am back to my pc now. I powered it on and all was good again, i bumped up the voltage on the ram and ran intel burn test on max for an hour and everything was good.. Started up BF4 and got 10 min in the game and it froze, hit the power button and restarted it and i got the shutdown loop again. I was getting error 55 from the bios. I know that means no ram installed? I am stumped over this.. i just got this board on the 12th because my other mpower had corrupted bios and wouldnt post on either A or B.


----------



## JBizz

Should internal pll overvoltage be disabled? Or should i raise the v more? Im trying to get my cpu pass 4.4 but im reading crashes after 30 minutes.

Settings ;
Internal pll overvoltage : disabled
Eist: disabled
Enhanced turbo: disabled
Cpu core vdroop offset control 100%
Cpu core ocp expander: default
Cpu core switching frequency : auto
Cpu core voltage 1.23
Cpu i/o Voltage : auto

Then under cpu features i only changed c1e to disabled...

Im lost on what to change now.. Still running test slowly climbing that oc ladder.


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> Should internal pll overvoltage be disabled? Or should i raise the v more? Im trying to get my cpu pass 4.4 but im reading crashes after 30 minutes.
> 
> Settings ;
> Internal pll overvoltage : disabled
> Eist: disabled
> Enhanced turbo: disabled
> Cpu core vdroop offset control 100%
> Cpu core ocp expander: default
> Cpu core switching frequency : auto
> Cpu core voltage 1.23
> Cpu i/o Voltage : auto
> 
> Then under cpu features i only changed c1e to disabled...
> 
> Im lost on what to change now.. Still running test slowly climbing that oc ladder.


Cpu core vdroop offset control 100% try with that on auto or is it default and it shoud work, and that vcore get it at 1.25-1-26 an try that


----------



## trama09

Where can I find RAM compatibility for this board? I skimmed through the manual and didn't see anything.

Thinking of upgrading to this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231503
I assume this board will run it fine after adjust the XMP profile.

But looking into these, as well: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231639


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Where can I find RAM compatibility for this board? I skimmed through the manual and didn't see anything.
> 
> Thinking of upgrading to this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231503
> I assume this board will run it fine after adjust the XMP profile.
> 
> But looking into these, as well: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231639


http://www.msi.com/file/test_report/TR10_2681.pdf

http://www.msi.com/product/mb/Z77-MPOWER.html#/?div=TestReport


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> http://www.msi.com/file/test_report/TR10_2681.pdf
> 
> http://www.msi.com/product/mb/Z77-MPOWER.html#/?div=TestReport


Thanks dude.


----------



## doza

np,cant think of some ddr3 ram that cant work on this beast ofd mbo


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> Cpu core vdroop offset control 100% try with that on auto or is it default and it shoud work, and that vcore get it at 1.25-1-26 an try that


Running the first test tonight with prim95. Cpuz States my core voltage is at 1.232v n HWiNFO states 1.366v on loads... Leta see how far thia can take me


----------



## JBizz

Failed both test in prim95.1.25 at 10 min of default blend and at 1.26 around one hour.. Anyone have anymore insight on what i can do? Im upping the voltage to 1.27 n going to run occt (this program likes to crash right away)


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> thx mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rep+


You're welcome, mate









And here the video in youtube for Z77 Mpower with SLI GTX680 lightning's which is same like GTX770 lightning :
>>youtube<<


----------



## agentsmith23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> Failed both test in prim95.1.25 at 10 min of default blend and at 1.26 around one hour.. Anyone have anymore insight on what i can do? Im upping the voltage to 1.27 n going to run occt (this program likes to crash right away)


As far as the voltage readout that you are seeing I would rely on what you see in CPU-Z, HWMonitor or MSI COntrol Center. They all seem to be fairly accurate. To me your voltage seems a bit low for 4.4GHz, I would recommend getting away from Auto and just setting it manually. In my experience you are going to need somewhere between 1.3 and 1.4 depending on the quality of the chip.

When it crashes what stop error are you getting?


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsmith23*
> 
> As far as the voltage readout that you are seeing I would rely on what you see in CPU-Z, HWMonitor or MSI COntrol Center. They all seem to be fairly accurate. To me your voltage seems a bit low for 4.4GHz, I would recommend getting away from Auto and just setting it manually. In my experience you are going to need somewhere between 1.3 and 1.4 depending on the quality of the chip.
> 
> When it crashes what stop error are you getting?


Ill try n remake the thing again tomorrow and read off the 00 blue screen code. What about cpu i/o voltage?


----------



## agentsmith23

This is a recommendation I got when I was working on learning the MPower:

" I/O 1.07, SA 0.970 - 0.975, PLL 1.82 - 1.84, all 4 Core Ratios in CPU Features sub menu to desired multi (start with 45X is as good as any) and test with the current CPU V. you have set at 1.400. If you get BSOD 124, then increase the CPU V. in increments and test again for POST and OS boot. Please keep in mind that CPU V. 1.400 is the recommended limit, with 1.52 being the absolute maximum. Degradation can occur with CPU V. set over 1.400."

These settings helped me stabilize my overclock with a lower VCore.


----------



## JBizz

Theirs a delay in bios voltage then read outs? If thats true i can bet im under voltage.


----------



## agentsmith23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> Theirs a delay in bios voltage then read outs? If thats true i can bet im under voltage.


What do you mean?

I'm fairly certain your voltage isn't high enough for 4.4GHz, you will probably 1.3V+. From what I have noticed the voltage you set in the BIOS will show up a bit lower in software.


----------



## JBizz

Can i just jack up the voltage to say 1.4v n olay around with the ratio tell i find something that works.. I've got the cooling


----------



## agentsmith23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> Can i just jack up the voltage to say 1.4v n olay around with the ratio tell i find something that works.. I've got the cooling


Sure you can push the voltage to 1.4 then raise the multiplier until it becomes unstable then back down to the last stable setting.

To test for stability I use Intel burn test on custom and use 10GB of RAM, let that run for a few hours. If that passes then run Prime 95 for at least 24 hrs.

IBT will get higher temps than Prime95 just try to keep it under 80 if possible, I have had mine hit 90 on my old water cooling loop.


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentsmith23*
> 
> Sure you can push the voltage to 1.4 then raise the multiplier until it becomes unstable then back down to the last stable setting.
> 
> To test for stability I use Intel burn test on custom and use 10GB of RAM, let that run for a few hours. If that passes then run Prime 95 for at least 24 hrs.
> 
> IBT will get higher temps than Prime95 just try to keep it under 80 if possible, I have had mine hit 90 on my old water cooling loop.


I only have 8gb of ram.. Should i go with 6gb? also how many passes is that? all i know about IBT is it has a set and a run's

with prime95 should i just run small's or blends? im not OC my memory but im using v2511 of prime95 what setting should i run on that program.

this card has a built in wireless cant which for me is called UB91 i can eject this... ? is this cuz i dont have it installed yet?
Thanks


----------



## agentsmith23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> I only have 8gb of ram.. Should i go with 6gb? also how many passes is that? all i know about IBT is it has a set and a run's
> 
> with prime95 should i just run small's or blends? im not OC my memory but im using v2511 of prime95 what setting should i run on that program.
> 
> this card has a built in wireless cant which for me is called UB91 i can eject this... ? is this cuz i dont have it installed yet?
> Thanks


6GB will be good. In P95 I usually use blend just to make sure the RAM is stable as well, even if not over clocking it. Testing the RAM can be especially helpful if you are using factory overclocked RAM, which is anything over 1333.

With IBT I usually just set it for 1000 runs and just keep checking on it from time to time. After about 2-4 hrs, whatever you feel comfortable with, you can stop it. With IBT you don't just want to watch for crashes but also watch the GFlops, they shouldn't fluctuate to much, if they are fluctuating a lot there is usually an over heating issue with the VRM (I haven't seen this as an issue with the MPower). I would expect your GFlops to be somewhere between 90-110 with your 4.4 overclock. And to get the most out of IBT make sure you have Win 7 SP1 installed.

Are you talking about the wireless built into the motherboard? If so and you aren't using it disable it in the BIOS. It is a good rule to disable any built in components that you aren't going to use.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> You're welcome, mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here the video in youtube for Z77 Mpower with SLI GTX680 lightning's which is same like GTX770 lightning :
> >>youtube<<


thx for the vid








just ordered my first 770 lightning


----------



## Reggie10

Hi guys,

I need to replace the CMOS battery in my Z77 MPower and wanted to confirm what I'm doing with people who know about these kind of things.

First, the battery type: is it a 3V CR2032 battery? Can't find that information in the manual and I'd have to remove my video card to check for myself.

As far as the procedure of replacing the battery, I should:

1. Turn off the computer and unplug the power supply
2. Disconnect the cables that supply power to the video card and remove the card
3. Replace the battery
4. Reinsert the video card and connect its power cables

Is that correct? Anything else I should know? Will I have to do anything in the BIOS once the battery is replaced? Will removing and then replacing the video card screw anything up?

I know how basic this question is, and appreciate any guidance you can give. Thanks!


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reggie10*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I need to replace the CMOS battery in my Z77 MPower and wanted to confirm what I'm doing with people who know about these kind of things.
> 
> First, the battery type: is it a 3V CR2032 battery? Can't find that information in the manual and I'd have to remove my video card to check for myself.
> 
> As far as the procedure of replacing the battery, I should:
> 
> 1. Turn off the computer and unplug the power supply
> 2. Disconnect the cables that supply power to the video card and remove the card
> 3. Replace the battery
> 4. Reinsert the video card and connect its power cables
> 
> Is that correct? Anything else I should know? Will I have to do anything in the BIOS once the battery is replaced?
> 
> I know how basic this question is, and appreciate any guidance you can give. Thanks!


That is the same battery my board has got, I'm pretty sure most motherboards take the same battery but I might be wrong.

As for replacement just pop the old one out and put in the new one. I never bother to unplug the computer or anything, shouldn't have to but you can if you feel safer doing that. BIOS will be reset I believe, same as clearing the CMOS.


----------



## esukoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reggie10*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I need to replace the CMOS battery in my Z77 MPower and wanted to confirm what I'm doing with people who know about these kind of things.
> 
> First, the battery type: is it a 3V CR2032 battery? Can't find that information in the manual and I'd have to remove my video card to check for myself.
> 
> As far as the procedure of replacing the battery, I should:
> 
> 1. Turn off the computer and unplug the power supply
> 2. Disconnect the cables that supply power to the video card and remove the card
> 3. Replace the battery
> 4. Reinsert the video card and connect its power cables
> 
> Is that correct? Anything else I should know? Will I have to do anything in the BIOS once the battery is replaced? Will removing and then replacing the video card screw anything up?
> 
> I know how basic this question is, and appreciate any guidance you can give. Thanks!


even a button cell CR2016, CR2025 will do, whats important is that the voltage is 3. the only difference of those type are the thickness of the battery, but the overall all size diameter are the same


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> thx for the vid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ordered my first 770 lightning


Glad to help, mate








Enjoy your monster cards









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esukoto*
> 
> even an button cell CR2016, CR2025 will do, whats important is that the voltage is 3. the only difference of those type are the thickness of the battery, but the overall all size diameter are the same


Correct







I even use Sony CR2032 for my mobo (Z77A-GD80) bought that CMOS bat from store last year ^_^


----------



## JBizz

So i haven't had much time to run a full overclock on this board yet. I only get three hrs a day to play with it. (im adult) i just have work to finish up first. But i am overclocking via auto.. Not Genie. Every other day i raise the cpu ratio in CPU features and right now im at 4.4ghz.temps haven't passed 50c on quite mode on corsair link. Ao far ao good.

I know this might not be good but its working. Last night i played 3hrs straight of games n my cpu handled that just fine ran benchmark n called it a night. How far can i go with this?

I found HWiNFO gave me an odd reading when doing ibt. Core clock went all the way down to 2.8 MHz... Did my cpu skip a beat. Lol i run all different kinds of programs to monitor n test my pc n each have different effects on HWiNFO


----------



## mastercommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> So i haven't had much time to run a full overclock on this board yet. I only get three hrs a day to play with it. (im adult) i just have work to finish up first. But i am overclocking via auto.. Not Genie. Every other day i raise the cpu ratio in CPU features and right now im at 4.4ghz.temps haven't passed 50c on quite mode on corsair link. Ao far ao good.
> 
> I know this might not be good but its working. Last night i played 3hrs straight of games n my cpu handled that just fine ran benchmark n called it a night. How far can i go with this?
> 
> I found HWiNFO gave me an odd reading when doing ibt. Core clock went all the way down to 2.8 MHz... Did my cpu skip a beat. Lol i run all different kinds of programs to monitor n test my pc n each have different effects on HWiNFO


Disable EIST- Enhanced Intel speedstep Technology, this basically throttles the CPU but unlike throttle it throttles to save power not to cool it self. Most people disable EIST so that their CPU will remain at the desired clock speeds 24/7. There are rumors that disabling EIST helps to achieve a higher OC but i do not know how Legit that statement is. I would recommend disabling it when testing out your Overclock so that when you are testing your overclock out it is actually preforming at the desired clock speeds, BUT I doubt your cpu will downclock it self from EIST on most benchmarks.


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastercommander*
> 
> Disable EIST- Enhanced Intel speedstep Technology, this basically throttles the CPU but unlike throttle it throttles to save power not to cool it self. Most people disable EIST so that their CPU will remain at the desired clock speeds 24/7. There are rumors that disabling EIST helps to achieve a higher OC but i do not know how Legit that statement is. I would recommend disabling it when testing out your Overclock so that when you are testing your overclock out it is actually preforming at the desired clock speeds, BUT I doubt your cpu will downclock it self from EIST on most benchmarks.


Ill check that out. I ran 12hrs of prim last night n it still running. Might jump the clock a little higher with auto set for all voltages.

Another note i read that ram prices might go up next year. But i have two sticks of 2gb laying around but the timing might be off. I think they are 1333 n my sticks in my case now are 1600. The other timings are the same 99924 on all the sticks. Should i pop in the two extra sticks to get me at 12gbs? And will xmp or the ram thing allow me to overclock them to match 1600? I don't notice a difference in ram speeds unless im over looking it ive never notice a difference anywhere


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> Ill check that out. I ran 12hrs of prim last night n it still running. Might jump the clock a little higher with auto set for all voltages.
> 
> Another note i read that ram prices might go up next year. But i have two sticks of 2gb laying around but the timing might be off. I think they are 1333 n my sticks in my case now are 1600. The other timings are the same 99924 on all the sticks. Should i pop in the two extra sticks to get me at 12gbs? And will xmp or the ram thing allow me to overclock them to match 1600? I don't notice a difference in ram speeds unless im over looking it ive never notice a difference anywhere


Don't quote me on this, but I think the RAM sticks have to be identical. That's why they're sold in pairs. Even if you overclocked one to match the speed of the other I'm still not sure this would work. I haven't tried this before so maybe someone more experienced than I will chime in on this. ???


----------



## Nelly.

I think you all should treat yourselves to a nice MSI Z87 MPower rig, go on... you know you want to... lol









Still got my MSI Z77 Mpower rig as well, although I'll need to sell to fund my new adventure lol.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

ok its been how many months..no supplier has stock of z77 mpower in SA..so sadning..was realy looking forward to it this christmas...please admin ..remove me name from this thread..cheers all..


----------



## p3gaz_001

hello ppl!!! can anyone help me out ??

this is the problem, simple and very annoing : i cant update the bios, no way ... bios 1 and bios 2 wount update to newer versions, i'm i doing something wrong? i select the bios file and put it in the sub drive, i select from bios the option for updating the bios, (usb has an operating led) usb will flash and nothing will happen after.. i gave up by updating bios 2 months ago, now that i've got time i want to solve this problem.

thanks in advice for anyone who can help me out!


----------



## doza

try format usb first than put bios file on it,if it wont work than instal msi live update program download bios from it an than flask it under windows

i coud not update 17.12 bios from bios it just skipped, but under windows i update it


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> try format usb first than put bios file on it,if it wont work than instal msi live update program download bios from it an than flask it under windows
> 
> i coud not update 17.12 bios from bios it just skipped, but under windows i update it


hey man!! i've done!!! i've done the method by installing the bios via windows.. and now its DONE!!! thanks so much mate!!! +1 rep!


----------



## doza

np







, Glad I Could Help


----------



## hellboy007

Greetings everyone,
Hope you could help me out with a pressing matter. I have the MSI Z77 Mpower Board with the MSI GTX770 Lightining video card.
I'm planning on buying a Thermalright Archon SB-E X2 cpu cooler for the rig, but i'm worried that it might not fit due to the "reactor" plate on the lightning card.
What do you guys think, this would be an issue? Is anyone here using a similar setup or any similarly large coolers?
Your feedback and opinion is much appreciated.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellboy007*
> 
> Greetings everyone,
> Hope you could help me out with a pressing matter. I have the MSI Z77 Mpower Board with the MSI GTX770 Lightining video card.
> I'm planning on buying a Thermalright Archon SB-E X2 cpu cooler for the rig, but i'm worried that it might not fit due to the "reactor" plate on the lightning card.
> What do you guys think, this would be an issue? Is anyone here using a similar setup or any similarly large coolers?
> Your feedback and opinion is much appreciated.


I had a Noctua NH-D14 with this board, and there was about 2.5cm clearance space between the cooler and GTX 780. So with the lightning, I'd say you'll have at least a centimeter clearance.


----------



## hellboy007

@trama09 Thanks for the feedback. I'm a bit more worry free now. It might be a tight fit, but it should fit at least.
I'll let you guys know when the cooler arrives, how it fits. Maybe I'll be able to post some images as well.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> hey man!! i've done!!! i've done the method by installing the bios via windows.. and now its DONE!!! thanks so much mate!!! +1 rep!


Perhaps you may try MSI HQ USB Flashing Tool from MSI Forum







never heard failure from it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellboy007*
> 
> Greetings everyone,
> Hope you could help me out with a pressing matter. I have the MSI Z77 Mpower Board with the MSI GTX770 Lightining video card.
> I'm planning on buying a Thermalright Archon SB-E X2 cpu cooler for the rig, but i'm worried that it might not fit due to the "reactor" plate on the lightning card.
> What do you guys think, this would be an issue? Is anyone here using a similar setup or any similarly large coolers?
> Your feedback and opinion is much appreciated.


I use Z77A-GD80 with Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme and GTX680 LIGHTNING and GPU reactor still not touching my heatsink







It was merely close but still have some space there.
Z77 Mpower same layout like mine so I guess you will not get trouble


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellboy007*
> 
> Greetings everyone,
> Hope you could help me out with a pressing matter. I have the MSI Z77 Mpower Board with the MSI GTX770 Lightining video card.
> I'm planning on buying a Thermalright Archon SB-E X2 cpu cooler for the rig, but i'm worried that it might not fit due to the "reactor" plate on the lightning card.
> What do you guys think, this would be an issue? Is anyone here using a similar setup or any similarly large coolers?
> Your feedback and opinion is much appreciated.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellboy007*
> 
> Greetings everyone,
> Hope you could help me out with a pressing matter. I have the MSI Z77 Mpower Board with the MSI GTX770 Lightining video card.
> I'm planning on buying a Thermalright Archon SB-E X2 cpu cooler for the rig, but i'm worried that it might not fit due to the "reactor" plate on the lightning card.
> What do you guys think, this would be an issue? Is anyone here using a similar setup or any similarly large coolers?
> Your feedback and opinion is much appreciated.


i have a noctua nh-d14 cooler on my mpower and i also heave a 770 lightning
i have no clearence issues


----------



## QskStefan

for some reason my is flicking too, but my whole pc wouldnt turn on ? can anyone know whats the problem

i built pc before and i havent has this problem before, i connected all the components right its just not turning on,
my front led light turn on for a slit sec and turn right off,

btw its a custom pc


----------



## Festuz

I just bought this motherboard. Changing out the mobo, cpu, ram and ssd.

Now I have a problem, it won't detect my 2nd GPU. The one in the PCI_E_2(?) slot. If I switch the card around, the same issue. So it's not a faulty card. I have a 850W PSU, so it should be good. I noticed however that this mobo have a 6 pin connector on the mobo? My PSU only have PCI-E 6-pin connectors.

Tried everything with no luck, the card in the second PCI-E slot will not get detected in device manager.

Help?


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Festuz*
> 
> I just bought this motherboard. Changing out the mobo, cpu, ram and ssd.
> 
> Now I have a problem, it won't detect my 2nd GPU. The one in the PCI_E_2(?) slot. If I switch the card around, the same issue. So it's not a faulty card. I have a 850W PSU, so it should be good. I noticed however that this mobo have a 6 pin connector on the mobo? My PSU only have PCI-E 6-pin connectors.
> 
> Tried everything with no luck, the card in the second PCI-E slot will not get detected in device manager.
> 
> Help?


So did you connect the 6-pin for the motherboard? There are three connection points, 24pin, 8pin, and 6pin. 24pin for the motherboard itself, 8pin for the CPU, and 6pin for the cards. I think the 6pin is only necessary if you're using more than one graphics cards.


----------



## Festuz

My PSU have 4x 6-pin connectors, all of them are marked PCI-E. Can I connect one of these?


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Festuz*
> 
> My PSU have 4x 6-pin connectors, all of them are marked PCI-E. Can I connect one of these?


Yes you can.

Why didnt you try it initially? Just giving you a hard time.

Not sure if it'll solve your problem. As I only have one GPU in and can't test it out first hand. But I feel like I recalled reading it somewhere.


----------



## Festuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Yes you can.
> 
> Why didnt you try it initially? Just giving you a hard time.
> 
> Not sure if it'll solve your problem. As I only have one GPU in and can't test it out first hand. But I feel like I recalled reading it somewhere.


I have tried it, as the matter of fact it's connected right now. I was just unsure if it was the same. Seems to be either bios settings or faulty motherboard I guess?


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Festuz*
> 
> I have tried it, as the matter of fact it's connected right now. I was just unsure if it was the same. Seems to be either bios settings or faulty motherboard I guess?


Gotcha. Must be a faulty board, unfortunately.

https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=162845.0

That probably won't help since you said you already tried switching the cards around.


----------



## JBizz

I totally forgot about the MIR.mail in rebate. Think they will still give it to me after 3 months? i hate cutting bar codes of my boxes.

Also i found one of those 2x4pin to 6pin connectors. can we use these for that extra 6pin port on the board?


----------



## xquisit

Just bought a z77M Power and a 3770k, but I can't post. I am experiencing a reboot loop.

Any ideas, I did not get a chance to troubleshoot.


----------



## trama09

You may have to clean install your OS if youre switching out the MB. I got post issues when I first got this board. Tried installing the the drivers, but that gave me a weird shut down issue. So I just cleaned install Windows 7 for my disc and it's been smooth sailing since.

EDIT -- That's assuming your reboot loops occurs when Windows (or whatever you use) is trying to start up.


----------



## doza

something is not installed properly my guess is u have bended pin on motherbord cpu socket....,i had same problem


----------



## xquisit

I am not even getting to windows. I cant boot. So if its a bent cpu pin is it repairable?

I remember seeing a 55 error code. Might be memory related.

I have two kits to try

2x2GB gskill ripnaw 7-8-7-24-2T 1.65v
2x4GB CORSIAR vengeance 9-9-9-2T 1.5v


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> I am not even getting to windows. I cant boot. So if its a bent cpu pin is it repairable?
> 
> I remember seeing a 55 error code. Might be memory related.
> 
> I have two kits to try
> 
> 2x2GB gskill ripnaw 7-8-7-24-2T 1.65v
> 2x4GB CORSIAR vengeance 9-9-9-2T 1.5v


Can you get into BIOS?


----------



## xquisit

Which key to press for the bIOS?

I am not home, but I seriously doubt I will get into the bios.

I did see a code 55, but I will trouble shoot re seating the cpu cooler. Trying the stock cooler. Trying different dimm slots. Different gpu and onboard gpu. I dont have a second PSU to troubleshoot with, but I will try a different outlet.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> Which button do I press? Delete?
> 
> For the bios


Delete key to get into the bios, or the go2bios button on the motherboard.

One thing to try for memory is to boot with a single dimm, get to windows, shut down & install the second. I have one kit here that just doesn't like to boot with 2 dimms installed on the first try.
After a boot with 1 dimm it all works normally with 2 after that.


----------



## xquisit

I will be home in an hour. I loom forward to speaking with you folks more.

I paid 50 for this mobo like new. It was returned with everything sealed. I also paid 222 for the 3770k..but I am wondering if I can pinpoint my issue with posting before I resort to buying a 4770k for 250 and a nice mobo.


----------



## Festuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Gotcha. Must be a faulty board, unfortunately.
> 
> https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=162845.0
> 
> That probably won't help since you said you already tried switching the cards around.


Just wondering, is there a motherboard driver or download I may have forgotten? I don't have a cd rom, so didn't manage to install the drivers trough the CD.


----------



## FromWhitin

so, i also got this board pared with a i5 3570k and i got allot of trouble overclocking with this board!!

here are the problems:

whenever i change the multiplier to.. lets say 45 and change the v-core to 1.260(those are just examples)
and boot into windows the v-core lays around 1.20 the multiplier is 45, when i stress the cpu the v-core drops a bit but nothing special, i change the vdroop and its fine(mostly) but after the stress test the multiplier drops to 16, no matter what i do, it won't go up again, even under full load the multiplier stays 16 and i got eits and all that stuff turned off...

even with the most little overclock it looks like the multiplier gets bugged and won't go up again.

and what i said about the voltage being incorrect, here is an example
when i change the voltage to 1.4v in bios or control center and go into windows and open cpu-z, the voltage is around 1.384, even under load, so is the bios incorrect or cpu-z??

i tried this:

change c-states
changes bios(bios switch)
tried other bios (17.12 to 17.8 and also tried 17.3 and 17.4)
turned eits on and off
turned turbo boost on and off
turned enchanted turbo boost on and off
tried to overclock with oc genie, but when using this the cpu will lock to 3.4 and won't go in boost mode, even with customized settings to 4.8ghz, nothing changed.
used msi control panel to overclock
tried msi click bios
tried just the normal old school bios(like mentioned earlier)


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromWhitin*
> 
> so, i also got this board pared with a i5 3570k and i got allot of trouble overclocking with this board!!
> 
> here are the problems:
> 
> whenever i change the multiplier to.. lets say 45 and change the v-core to 1.260(those are just examples)
> and boot into windows the v-core lays around 1.20 the multiplier is 45, when i stress the cpu the v-core drops a bit but nothing special, i change the vdroop and its fine(mostly) but after the stress test the multiplier drops to 16, no matter what i do, it won't go up again, even under full load the multiplier stays 16 and i got eits and all that stuff turned off...
> 
> even with the most little overclock it looks like the multiplier gets bugged and won't go up again.
> 
> and what i said about the voltage being incorrect, here is an example
> when i change the voltage to 1.4v in bios or control center and go into windows and open cpu-z, the voltage is around 1.384, even under load, so is the bios incorrect or cpu-z??
> 
> i tried this:
> 
> change c-states
> changes bios(bios switch)
> tried other bios (17.12 to 17.8 and also tried 17.3 and 17.4)
> turned eits on and off
> turned turbo boost on and off
> turned enchanted turbo boost on and off
> tried to overclock with oc genie, but when using this the cpu will lock to 3.4 and won't go in boost mode, even with customized settings to 4.8ghz, nothing changed.
> used msi control panel to overclock
> tried msi click bios
> tried just the normal old school bios(like mentioned earlier)


take a look at this post
maybe this helps








http://www.overclock.net/t/1302731/msi-z77-mpower-owners-club-all-things-mpower/1770#post_19093292


----------



## FromWhitin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> take a look at this post
> maybe this helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1302731/msi-z77-mpower-owners-club-all-things-mpower/1770#post_19093292


thx!, looks good, i gunna try this soon and hopefully i get some good results.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromWhitin*
> 
> thx!, looks good, i gunna try this soon and hopefully i get some good results.


your welcome


----------



## FromWhitin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> your welcome


trouwens, je hebt de zelfde kast als ik


----------



## ace ventura069

haha das een goei, iemand die nederlands spreekt


----------



## FromWhitin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> haha das een goei, iemand die nederlands spreekt


ja ik zag dat je belgisch was:d, die post heeft me wel een beetje geholpen, draai nu op 4.2ghz zonder gekke dingen, maar deze processor moet veel meer kunnen hebben! Ik heb hem maanden lang op 4.8ghz gedraaid op mijn extreme4 z77.


----------



## JBizz

Does this boards "WiFi and BlueTooth" option have its own software? IT seem I've installed both drivers which didn't do much... i cant get the BT on or the wifi to work. Does the cable antenna have to be plugged in for something to work?

added edit: Im also having a problem with Mic input with this board... every port makes me sound super low... i have recording volume @ 100% and playback Volume @ 100%..... but ive been told im still low on recording. Im using MSI program and windows sound recorder.


----------



## FromWhitin

so i got the processor ATM running at 4.5ghz with the guide my Belgium friend send me, i did increase the voltage a bit tho, i also read somewhere to lower the pll to decrease heat output and saw people running it at 1.5v, i also try to run it at this voltage but all i got was a black green and the debugg led said " 19" which stands for: early south bridge initialization. got any suggestions?

i also noticed that there was a red led lighting up when increasing the voltage, i looked in the manual and found this:
DrMos Alarm overheating

im running prime95 now for about 30 min(with skype and internet ect) and the max temp is now 68 degrees.


----------



## xquisit

Got my computer to post... It might be a faulty memory, but I am going to shutdown the computer and attempt to boot with two memory sticks. Be right back.


----------



## FromWhitin

Now i can't boot anymore, i get 07 code on debugg and sometimes 9a, 07 is for power to the cpu which is weird because all i did is lowering the voltage a bit and 9a is for devices or something. Also the cmos button en switching between bioses doesn't work... Did i just broke my motherboard???


----------



## FromWhitin

Or my cpu


----------



## xquisit

One of my memory sticks gets 55 error code... in all of the DIMM slots!!

But my other one is error free, so I place it in DIMM 1. Now, read carefully:

When I place the Memory Stick that gets the 55 error code in DIMM 2 (To the right of the working Memory Stick), my computer boots up...
This makes no SENSE!!!! Why would the computer boot up with the not working memory and show that I have 8GB enabled...but when I try the bad memory in any other slot it won't boot up (I get code 55 if I put the bad Memory Stick in DIMM3 or DIMM4).

Another issue, when I enable SLI counter-strike has these ugly rainbow colors everywhere (3d is off). I'm testing each card separately and they are fine, so I'm not sure this issue is as well.


----------



## FromWhitin

I installed my old asrock extreme4 z77 and at first try i got debug code 15 and second time debug code 3b, i can't find the asrock manual anywhere, but the msi manual say its the north bridge and Southbridge

So i checked the asrock manual and all the errors has something to do with memory


----------



## xquisit

I can't get these two sticks to work in the Dual Channel slot...

Sometimes one of them won't even work by themselves.

They work fine right now in the slots 1 and 3 (by slot 1, I mean closest to the CPU socket).

I need some guidance on how to do a memory test. I will test one stick at a time, one night at a time.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> I can't get these two sticks to work in the Dual Channel slot...
> 
> Sometimes one of them won't even work by themselves.
> 
> They work fine right now in the slots 1 and 3 (by slot 1, I mean closest to the CPU socket).
> 
> I need some guidance on how to do a memory test. I will test one stick at a time, one night at a time.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


you can test them with this http://www.memtest86.com/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromWhitin*
> 
> ja ik zag dat je belgisch was:d, die post heeft me wel een beetje geholpen, draai nu op 4.2ghz zonder gekke dingen, maar deze processor moet veel meer kunnen hebben! Ik heb hem maanden lang op 4.8ghz gedraaid op mijn extreme4 z77.


welke cpu heb je? vanwaar ben je,mss wonen we in de buurt, kunne we mss eens samen oc'en


----------



## FromWhitin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> you can test them with this http://www.memtest86.com/
> welke cpu heb je? vanwaar ben je,mss wonen we in de buurt, kunne we mss eens samen oc'en


Ik ben nederlands haha en woon in overijssel, mijn cpu is een 3570k en die is nu dood... Morgen even naar de winkel en kijken of ik ee andere mee kan krijgen


----------



## FromWhitin

So i did a bit more research about the debug codes and looks like my cpu is dead, msi manual said that there is something wrong with the power to the cpu, which is possible and there was something wrong with the devices like usb, Sata ect which is strange, asrock said there was something wrong with the north and south bridge and with cpu memory initialization. I guess i need a new cpu

I will test my cpu today in my friend computer


----------



## FromWhitin

I tested my cpu in other pc and yep... Its dead


----------



## ace ventura069

to bad...but on the other side, time for a new one


----------



## xquisit

My memory ran at 9-9-9-24 1.5V 1340Mhz (I think it's dual channel, let me know: They are in DIMM slots 1 and 3) with 0 errors at the fifteen hour mark.

Side question, do I turn off Fast Memory Boot in the BIOS, because currently it is turned on?



Furthermore, my overclock feature is set to Auto and I cannot change it. I downloaded CPU-Z and here are my CPU and memory stats.. I'd like to know: Am I running in dual channel DDR3? Why is my CPU clock so low?



Here is my BIOS version:


----------



## Diogenes5

So I was fortunate enough to be browsing a bargain website and come upon this great motherboard on sale at fry's for 59.99 after rebate. I had to jump on it as I've had my eye on getting a Z77 motherboard for quite a while to replace my mediocre Asus P8Z68-V LX. It was a solid board but I could never figure out how to get it past the simple 4.2 ghz auto-overclock.

Right away I could tell this board was way better. For one, it feels almost twice as heavy as my old asus motherboard and the capacitors all looked more beefy. I placed my i5 2500k. Samsung ULV Green Ram (MV-3V4G3D/US), Corsair TX650W, Noctua NH-D14 heatsink, and my Vapor-X 7970 GHZ edition (among other components) in it and was able to OC Genie to 4.2 ghz (my old asus autoclocked to 4.3 ghz using asus's equivalent tech). Obviously, that wasn't going to cut it; I need to get as close as possible to 5ghz to maximize my purchase. It took me the better part of 2 days tweaking and reading but here's the data-log for my benchmarking and OC'ing endeavors:

1) I was able to achieve 4.4 ghz using the turbo boost overclock method mentioned earlier in this thread. Setting my multipliers to 45 made the system not pass the Intel Burn Test no matter how much I tweaked the voltage. I did not touch any setting other than what was in the guide, so basically made sure power saving settings and intel turbo was on and set my vdroop offset to 100% and my multiplier to 45 at first. Couldn't get it stable so set it to 4.4 ghz.

Benchmarking, the board had peculiar properties such as only going to 3.8ghz (ala stock turbo boost) when benching with prime95 and superpi. I think now, I just didn't clear the cmos properly.

2) Then I tried the normal fixed-voltage multiplier method. My final overclock and settings are as follows:

Adjust CPU Ratio - 48
Internal PLL Overvoltage - Enabled
EIST - Disabled (intel turbo boost disappears)
Enhanced - Turbo Enabled

Dram Frequency - Manually set to 2133 MHZ
DRAM Timing Mode - Link (I actually have no idea what this means; I just did it because I saw a few other peopel did)

CPU Core Voltage - 1.470 (Shows as 1.440 to 1.448 in CPU-Z and MSI Control Center)
DRam Votage - Manually Set to 1.42 Volts

CPU I/O Voltage - 1.150 V
System Agent Voltage (SA) - [Auto]
CPU PLL Voltage - 1.900 V
PCH - 1.105 V

Hybrid Power Settings:
CPU Core Vdroop Offset Control - [Auto]
Digital Compensation Level - High
CPU Core OCP Expander - Enhanced

Cpu Features:
Overspeed Protection - Disabled
Cie Support - Disabled
INtel C-State - Disabled

I discovered you basically have to constantly reset CMOS while testing overclocks which is very annoying. Often I would achieve a stable multiplier overclock, and then change the multiplier by +1 and the change would not be accepted, my cpu would run at the old settings. So I cleared CMOS often but not after every crash just because it would take too long. It probably messed up the consistency of my final stable overclocks.

Secondly, I still have no idea what CPU Core Vdroop Offset Control really is. Most hard overclocks say to set this to the lowest setting (which is +12.5%) but I was not able to achieve a stable voltage for overclocking. I got up to 1.500 Volts with the settings above but Vdroop to 12.5% and it wouldn't run stable. I didn't want to break 1.5 V because of what I've read about electron migration. My temps were and are pretty good. A few cores spike to 81-82 while running prime but under the Intel Burn Test average temps were low to mid 70's and in everyday stressful use (Handbrake encoding and gamign), I don't break 62 degrees celsius. I would like to get to 5ghz but I'd probably have to go over 1.5 Volts which I don't think is a good idea. I think 1.470 is too much but CPU-Z says it's mostly at 1.440 with the occasional spike to 1.448 so I feel a little better about that.

My other adjusted voltages other than cpu core are just numbers I got from other people benching and posting numbers. I have no idea if they are reasonable but they seem to me since they are mostly only about 10% above stock.

I would like to ask anyone that knows better than me for help with these questions:

1) How high is a safe voltage if my Noctua keeps my temps under 70 for normal everyday use and only the intel burn test gets me above 80? I could probably get to 4.9 or 5.0 if I went over 1.5 V

2) What the hell is CPU Core Vdroop Offset Control and is setting it on [Auto] really appropriate for a cpu multiplier-based hard overclock? Most guides say to set it to the lowest setting (+12.5% on this motherboard), but I can't seem to get it stable at 4.8 ghz without auto.

3) Can anyone else that is at 4.8 or above with this board please share their settings? I can't find many examples of people that go over 4.5ghz.

I hope this helps someone with their overclocking; I'm sure a ton of people grabbed this great motherboard from that great fry's deal.


----------



## hellboy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> i have a noctua nh-d14 cooler on my mpower and i also heave a 770 lightning
> i have no clearence issues


Thanks a lot for the feedback. It helped a lot wheter to buy or not the Archon cooler. Meanwhile I assembled the system and yes the cooler fits without any clearance issues, although the space left between the GPU reactor and the Archon cooler is like 2mm. It seems that the Archon is a bit wider then the NH-D14.

For future compatibility questions here's a picture with the Thermalright Archon and GTX770 Lightning with the reactor. Maybe it will come handy for others too.


----------



## ace ventura069

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellboy007*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the feedback. It helped a lot wheter to buy or not the Archon cooler. Meanwhile I assembled the system and yes the cooler fits without any clearance issues, although the space left between the GPU reactor and the Archon cooler is like 2mm. It seems that the Archon is a bit wider then the NH-D14.






For future compatibility questions here's a picture with the Thermalright Archon and GTX770 Lightning with the reactor. Maybe it will come handy for others too.


glad i could help mate









your rig is looking good


----------



## FromWhitin

So i got a new cpu and trying to overclock again but still the drmos alarm led lights up if i go over 1.20v, the cpu temp is only 60-62 degrees with a 45 multiplier... Any suggestions?

[edit]

So i checked some stuff and noticed that the motherboard is only around 30 degrees


----------



## TheGoat Eater

Nice to see how many now use the MPOWER and how big this thread has gotten. By far its been my favorite board to work with from the ones I have used over the years


----------



## FromWhitin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> Nice to see how many now use the MPOWER and how big this thread has gotten. By far its been my favorite board to work with from the ones I have used over the years


for me it's the worst board i've ever worked with, my cheap ass asscock extreme4 did a better ocing job then this one...


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diogenes5*
> 
> So I was fortunate enough to be browsing a bargain website and come upon this great motherboard on sale at fry's for 59.99 after rebate. I had to jump on it as I've had my eye on getting a Z77 motherboard for quite a while to replace my mediocre Asus P8Z68-V LX. It was a solid board but I could never figure out how to get it past the simple 4.2 ghz auto-overclock.
> 
> Right away I could tell this board was way better. For one, it feels almost twice as heavy as my old asus motherboard and the capacitors all looked more beefy. I placed my i5 2500k. Samsung ULV Green Ram (MV-3V4G3D/US), Corsair TX650W, Noctua NH-D14 heatsink, and my Vapor-X 7970 GHZ edition (among other components) in it and was able to OC Genie to 4.2 ghz (my old asus autoclocked to 4.3 ghz using asus's equivalent tech). Obviously, that wasn't going to cut it; I need to get as close as possible to 5ghz to maximize my purchase. It took me the better part of 2 days tweaking and reading but here's the data-log for my benchmarking and OC'ing endeavors:
> 
> 1) I was able to achieve 4.4 ghz using the turbo boost overclock method mentioned earlier in this thread. Setting my multipliers to 45 made the system not pass the Intel Burn Test no matter how much I tweaked the voltage. I did not touch any setting other than what was in the guide, so basically made sure power saving settings and intel turbo was on and set my vdroop offset to 100% and my multiplier to 45 at first. Couldn't get it stable so set it to 4.4 ghz.
> 
> Benchmarking, the board had peculiar properties such as only going to 3.8ghz (ala stock turbo boost) when benching with prime95 and superpi. I think now, I just didn't clear the cmos properly.
> 
> 2) Then I tried the normal fixed-voltage multiplier method. My final overclock and settings are as follows:
> 
> Adjust CPU Ratio - 48
> Internal PLL Overvoltage - Enabled
> EIST - Disabled (intel turbo boost disappears)
> Enhanced - Turbo Enabled
> 
> Dram Frequency - Manually set to 2133 MHZ
> DRAM Timing Mode - Link (I actually have no idea what this means; I just did it because I saw a few other peopel did)
> 
> CPU Core Voltage - 1.470 (Shows as 1.440 to 1.448 in CPU-Z and MSI Control Center)
> DRam Votage - Manually Set to 1.42 Volts
> 
> CPU I/O Voltage - 1.150 V
> System Agent Voltage (SA) - [Auto]
> CPU PLL Voltage - 1.900 V
> PCH - 1.105 V
> 
> Hybrid Power Settings:
> CPU Core Vdroop Offset Control - [Auto]
> Digital Compensation Level - High
> CPU Core OCP Expander - Enhanced
> 
> Cpu Features:
> Overspeed Protection - Disabled
> Cie Support - Disabled
> INtel C-State - Disabled
> 
> I discovered you basically have to constantly reset CMOS while testing overclocks which is very annoying. Often I would achieve a stable multiplier overclock, and then change the multiplier by +1 and the change would not be accepted, my cpu would run at the old settings. So I cleared CMOS often but not after every crash just because it would take too long. It probably messed up the consistency of my final stable overclocks.
> 
> Secondly, I still have no idea what CPU Core Vdroop Offset Control really is. Most hard overclocks say to set this to the lowest setting (which is +12.5%) but I was not able to achieve a stable voltage for overclocking. I got up to 1.500 Volts with the settings above but Vdroop to 12.5% and it wouldn't run stable. I didn't want to break 1.5 V because of what I've read about electron migration. My temps were and are pretty good. A few cores spike to 81-82 while running prime but under the Intel Burn Test average temps were low to mid 70's and in everyday stressful use (Handbrake encoding and gamign), I don't break 62 degrees celsius. I would like to get to 5ghz but I'd probably have to go over 1.5 Volts which I don't think is a good idea. I think 1.470 is too much but CPU-Z says it's mostly at 1.440 with the occasional spike to 1.448 so I feel a little better about that.
> 
> My other adjusted voltages other than cpu core are just numbers I got from other people benching and posting numbers. I have no idea if they are reasonable but they seem to me since they are mostly only about 10% above stock.
> 
> I would like to ask anyone that knows better than me for help with these questions:
> 
> 1) How high is a safe voltage if my Noctua keeps my temps under 70 for normal everyday use and only the intel burn test gets me above 80? I could probably get to 4.9 or 5.0 if I went over 1.5 V
> 
> 2) What the hell is CPU Core Vdroop Offset Control and is setting it on [Auto] really appropriate for a cpu multiplier-based hard overclock? Most guides say to set it to the lowest setting (+12.5% on this motherboard), but I can't seem to get it stable at 4.8 ghz without auto.
> 
> 3) Can anyone else that is at 4.8 or above with this board please share their settings? I can't find many examples of people that go over 4.5ghz.
> 
> I hope this helps someone with their overclocking; I'm sure a ton of people grabbed this great motherboard from that great fry's deal.


Im pushing the same cpu. But... I left everything on auto and was able to reach 4.4. Hah if you find anything out let me know. I never had luck with fiddling with all the settings


----------



## ShadyGaby

Hello guys!
Today it at the end of the year, I have a few "small problems" with my pc.

Recently, while sitting on youtube than once, the PC turns off out of the blue, and at 10 seconds and I started showing error code 15 or 55. the PC continues to reboot and show one of the two error codes.

I suspect the processor to blame.

I tried with a stik of ram and got the same error code.

I removed the sound card and dedicated video card thinking that maybe it works, but the error code is the same.

Any idea?

A new year full of joy, wealth and multiple IT components, preferably good.


----------



## FromWhitin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> Hello guys!
> Today it at the end of the year, I have a few "small problems" with my pc.
> 
> Recently, while sitting on youtube than once, the PC turns off out of the blue, and at 10 seconds and I started showing error code 15 or 55. the PC continues to reboot and show one of the two error codes.
> 
> I suspect the processor to blame.
> 
> I tried with a stik of ram and got the same error code.
> 
> I removed the sound card and dedicated video card thinking that maybe it works, but the error code is the same.
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> A new year full of joy, wealth and multiple IT components, preferably good.


Does ur screen stay black?


----------



## ShadyGaby

Yes, no post.
I gave clear cmos and the same error 15 or 55.

I have warranty, I think I will send the two suspicious (CPU and motherboard).

I'm sure it's processor burned, but I see the motherboard is.


----------



## JBizz

Okay i can't seem to get the Bluetooth working or wireless. I installed the driver but nothing is installed. I mean like programs or anything.

Wireless: its shows installed in devices but comes up as UB91 or some number. Also as a removable device. Only thing i haven't tried is plugging in the antenna.

Bluetooth : no idea if it's installed..

How do these programs work?

Also i cant seem to get any mic's to work.. I tried front and rear ports turned off thx sounds and fiddled with realtek hd audio manager. Recording/playback volumes are at 100%. Im so quiet on play backs. Only way i can get it working if i crank up mic boost pass 30 dB but that leaves me with a buzzing sound in my headset (g430) i also use 7.1 speaker setting and THX surround/crystalizer/speaker are on...


----------



## FromWhitin

this happen to me on saturday, pretty sure ur cpu is dead now.... but don't worry, they can't tell if its overclocked or not, just tell them u didn't overclock


----------



## ShadyGaby

Is 2nd cpu in 2 years, so I had no problems like that to warranty the problem is if the motherboard has survived.
The processor is an i5 2500K, who spent almost all his life at 4.4GHz and 1.256v

I think I'll buy myself a i5 3570k or if y get a good price, maybe a I7 3770K

Thanks for help


----------



## FromWhitin

Np, good luck with that, 2500k is pretty old right now, 3570k or 3770k is still a pretty solid processor + with ivy bridge u also get pci-e 3, so another improvement, sti suck ur processor broke.


----------



## ShadyGaby

If your motherboard has survived, is an additional good enough performance increase.

Any idea how to find out if the motherboard is still alive? {I have not, another processor to test)

It seems that my CPU did not want to move in 2014


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGoat Eater*
> 
> Nice to see how many now use the MPOWER and how big this thread has gotten. By far its been my favorite board to work with from the ones I have used over the years


Yes indeed, The MPower is good and have nice design








Soon I will get this mobo, maybe couple of months later ^^ my money is not enough because of upgraded card









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> Hello guys!
> Today it at the end of the year, I have a few "small problems" with my pc.
> 
> Recently, while sitting on youtube than once, the PC turns off out of the blue, and at 10 seconds and I started showing error code 15 or 55. the PC continues to reboot and show one of the two error codes.
> 
> I suspect the processor to blame.
> 
> I tried with a stik of ram and got the same error code.
> 
> I removed the sound card and dedicated video card thinking that maybe it works, but the error code is the same.
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> A new year full of joy, wealth and multiple IT components, preferably good.


Have you tried to CLEAR CMOS?


----------



## ShadyGaby

Yes I have removed and the battery, not only the clear CMOS button.

I have changed to the BIOS b which gives me error 19.









I have no friend in 1155 cpu, damn.


----------



## xquisit

4.4GHz @ 1.2v


----------



## ShadyGaby

Yes at @ 1.256v and the temp never passed 55 degrees with H100i, it got to 65 degrees at 4.6 and 1,320v , test but was only 1-2 days, otherwise it stayed at 4.4GHz , above do not I have never went!


----------



## FromWhitin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> Yes I have removed and the battery, not only the clear CMOS button.
> 
> I have changed to the BIOS b which gives me error 19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no friend in 1155 cpu, damn.


u get pretty much any code i get from the bios, pretty sure ur cpu is dead

19- early south bridge initialization
55- early memory initialization
15- early north bridge initialization


----------



## FromWhitin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> Yes at @ 1.256v and the temp never passed 55 degrees with H100i, it got to 65 degrees at 4.6 and 1,320v , test but was only 1-2 days, otherwise it stayed at 4.4GHz , above do not I have never went!


those are normal temps and normal voltages so don't worry about that, just don't pass 1.4v and 95 degrees with stress test and it should be fine.


----------



## ShadyGaby

I think my CPU was a little weak angel.









The firs day when the shop from where I bought it opens, I`m sending the Cpu to the warranty and hope the motherboard is good and healthy!

Your motherboard has survived?

Thanks!!!


----------



## FromWhitin

yeah my motherboard survived, but to be honors, i don't really like this board for ocing, seems to have allot of trouble with it, with overheating drmos errors ect.
when i go over 1.2v the drmos alarm lights up and my multiplier drops to 16, i cant get 4.5ghz, it's stable, but everytime the drmos kicks in and im sure i got a really good chip, with my asrock board i get 4.8ghz stable with 1.35v with max temp of 75 in prime95


----------



## ShadyGaby

I do not care if it go over 4.6GHz, I am interested in stability, which I had until the last day.

With the this motherboard I have had one BSOD ( was needed more Vcore voltage at 4.6Ghz) and a freez (Error reading from hdd) otherwise everything was perfect stable.

Sorry for my bad English is not my native language!


----------



## FromWhitin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadyGaby*
> 
> I do not care if it go over 4.6GHz, I am interested in stability, which I had until the last day.
> 
> With the this motherboard I have had one BSOD ( was needed more Vcore voltage at 4.6Ghz) and a freez (Error reading from hdd) otherwise everything was perfect stable.
> 
> Sorry for my bad English is not my native language!


don't worry ur english is fine. But all I'm trying to say is, ur cpu is dead and im not quite sure if this is a good board, many people seems to have problems with it


----------



## ShadyGaby

I understand that you did not have very good experience with this motherboard, but for me it's perfect.

I have among the first models of the motherboard, which seems to have been the most successful, and that I had no problems to overclock.

The difference between MPOWER vs ASROCK it is VRM, ASRock is digital and help more to overclock and at Mpower it is hybrid requires more fiddling.

I can not wait to make January 3, to send the processor to warranty and to receive storno (money back on it) and put more difference to a I5 or I7 hopefully


----------



## FromWhitin

good luck, i gunna try some stuff out with the motherboard, like changing the thermal paste on the mosfets ect.

good to see that u got a good working board, im sure ur pc would be fine with the new processor


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

I just got this board, and I can't get the 3rd PCI-e 16x slot to work (the one on the very bottom), no matter if I put in a video card or a wireless network card. The mobo just won't detect it. Any clues why?

I tested this with a celeron G520 (sandybridge) and also a celeron G1620 (ivy bridge), and that very last port still does not work. Is it bandwidth limitation of these budget processors? I have a i5-3570k in another system I could use to test it, but I don't want to tear down the system if I don't have to. Any suggestions on this problem would be greatly appreciated!

UPDATE: I swapped out the G1620 celeron for a i5-3570k, and the 3rd pci-e slot still does not work. It's probably not bandwidth limitations.


----------



## FromWhitin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteFireDragon*
> 
> I just got this board, and I can't get the 3rd PCI-e 16x slot to work (the one on the very bottom), no matter if I put in a video card or a wireless network card. The mobo just won't detect it. Any clues why?
> 
> I tested this with a celeron G520 (sandybridge) and also a celeron G1620 (ivy bridge), and that very last port still does not work. Is it bandwidth limitation of these budget processors? I have a i5-3570k in another system I could use to test it, but I don't want to tear down the system if I don't have to. Any suggestions on this problem would be greatly appreciated!


I think you are limited by those processors, pretty sure it will work with the i5 but not 100% sure, i know it's allot of work but i think it's worth it


----------



## ace ventura069

today messed a little bit with oc, i'm now stable @ 4.5 @ 1.250v i really like this board but for an overclocker in training its difficult with al those settings haha









the only thing i can't find is how to set the leds to blink instead off always full on


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FromWhitin*
> 
> I think you are limited by those processors, pretty sure it will work with the i5 but not 100% sure, i know it's allot of work but i think it's worth it


Ok I just swapped out for a 3570k, the 3rd pci-e x16 slot still does not detect anything. The video card does not show up in device manager, nor GPU-z. I think this might be problem for all these Z77 MPower. I'll be exchanging mine just in case it's this one specific mobo with a bad slot.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteFireDragon*
> 
> Ok I just swapped out for a 3570k, the 3rd pci-e x16 slot still does not detect anything. The video card does not show up in device manager, nor GPU-z. I think this might be problem for all these Z77 MPower. I'll be exchanging mine just in case it's this one specific mobo with a bad slot.


I think the PCIe 3.0 x16 slots goes like this: x16/-/-, x8/x8/- or x8/x4/x4

So you need at least x8 to run a graphics card on the bottom slot. And I think you can only do 2-way sli or 3-way crossfire.

EDIT:

After you installed the i5 processor, did you trying re-installing the necessary drivers (after that, try the wireless card).

ALSO!!! Depending what you have in the first (or first two slots), do you have the 6pin motherboard connector attached too?


----------



## FromWhitin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> I think the PCIe 3.0 x16 slots goes like this: x16/-/-, x8/x8/- or x8/x4/x4
> 
> So you need at least x8 to run a graphics card on the bottom slot. And I think you can only do 2-way sli or 3-way crossfire.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> After you installed the i5 processor, did you trying re-installing the necessary drivers (after that, try the wireless card).
> 
> ALSO!!! Depending what you have in the first (or first two slots), do you have the 6pin motherboard connector attached too?


Yeah good point, didn't tought about that, but you don't need at least a 8x slot and u right about the sli, crossfire setups.
Pretty stupid actually, can't do 3x sli but u can triple xfire them... Weirdos


----------



## FromWhitin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> today messed a little bit with oc, i'm now stable @ 4.5 @ 1.250v i really like this board but for an overclocker in training its difficult with al those settings haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing i can't find is how to set the leds to blink instead off always full on


i love ur background, skyline gtr r34, that car got such nice sound, there is an video of that car on youtube.
Why can't i achieve those settings without the mosfets alarm kicking in!


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Hey erveryone. Quick question. This is my very first time with my computer which I have watercooled and first time I am overclocking. I just want to make sure I have everything down before attempting to do more:

I left everything as default, and I upped my multiplier to 40. Ran 20 passes through IBT, maxing temperatures out to 59 C.

I want to push the cpu a bit more so this is what I had gathered from some of the posts on this forum:

1. Update the bios to latest
2. Set vdroop to 50%
3. Put cpu speed to 4.5 ghz.
4. Boot into windows, run IBT and prime95
5. If it fails, push vdroop up a step and repeat. If it doesn't, push multiplier up by 1 and repeat.

My aim is to push this cpu upto 4.8 at least. Would just messing with the vdroop be okay or will I need to change the VCore from the hybrid settings as well? And what's a good increment to go up by?

Thank you.


----------



## nermi

Hi, new member , but a reader for quite a good time !

My config is :

- 2500 k with corsair H75
- MSI Mpower z77.
. g skill 12800 cl7 2 x 2
- gigabyte R9 270 X
-corsair hx 450

Overclocking has been VERY frustrating

Aimed for 4.6 GHZ, ram under XMP profile runing on auto. Passed 8 hours prime 95 blend with 90% of ram, 25 LinX iterations with 70ºc beeing my max temp. Next opening counter strike GO had a freeze with just 10 minutes of gaming. In this case vcore was fixed , 1.33 and all power saving features were turned on ( C1E, EIST), except C STATE, that was off.

I´m totaly lost, and apreciated some help wink.gif.


----------



## JBizz

I had a hard time with my 2500k too. Used some setting posted up here n im at 4.8...can't pass prim but ive had it idle for three days game for 30hr.. Stays cool.... What are your settings?


----------



## JBizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nermi*
> 
> Hi, new member , but a reader for quite a good time !
> 
> My config is :
> 
> - 2500 k with corsair H75
> - MSI Mpower z77.
> . g skill 12800 cl7 2 x 2
> - gigabyte R9 270 X
> -corsair hx 450
> 
> Overclocking has been VERY frustrating
> 
> Aimed for 4.6 GHZ, ram under XMP profile runing on auto. Passed 8 hours prime 95 blend with 90% of ram, 25 LinX iterations with 70ºc beeing my max temp. Next opening counter strike GO had a freeze with just 10 minutes of gaming. In this case vcore was fixed , 1.33 and all power saving features were turned on ( C1E, EIST), except C STATE, that was off.
> 
> I´m totaly lost, and apreciated some help wink.gif.


turn off all turbos

Anyone know why id be able to games for hours but fail prime? RAM? ALSO i still sont get the Bluetooth n wireless Internet for this board.


----------



## trama09

Does anybody know if this SLI bridge will work with the first two slots on this board?

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Bridge-2-Way-Graphics-100-2W-0021-LR/dp/B00F93S5DM/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1389244868&sr=1-1&keywords=evga+sli+bridge


----------



## nermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBizz*
> 
> turn off all turbos
> 
> Anyone know why id be able to games for hours but fail prime? RAM? ALSO i still sont get the Bluetooth n wireless Internet for this board.


Thanks for your answer !

But I found out that my poblem was not hardware related, but due to counter strike global offensive problems

I realized that all my freezes occured during this very particular game and searched the web if anyone had troubles with it, and turns out a LOT of people, even with or without overclock are dealing with this issue.

I had already played several hours of other heavy games, browsed the web and so on, and until now everything looks ok









When overclocking we naturally assume that any problems are related to it but in this particular case i'm almost sure that it wasn't.

About settings, PLL overvoltage is disabled, all power saving features are on, c states on auto, spread spectrum on, all voltages are on auto and offset in 100 %.

As you already should know, this board doesnt support offset voltage so the only way to decrease voltage while idling is to set the vcore to auto.

In my case, with 46 multi, the highest vcore i get, during prime and IBT is ~1.34 and a max temp of 61º, wich looks absolutely flawless to me.

Greetings

Greetings


----------



## X-PREDATOR

can any1 please tell me why no one on ebay wants to ship stuff to south Africa?
I can get a new mpower now for 120$..add even says international/expedited shipping available add..as soon as the seller sees im from SA they pull the plug..what the hell is wrong with America


----------



## kartcrg84

So, I moved into my college dorm today and turned my computer on no problem 5 minutes later, i see smoke and the computer shuts off. Now if I try to turn it on, it begins to catch fire in the vrm area by the rear usb ports. wat do?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

boards toast..
when did yu get it?
can you rma...


----------



## ShadyGaby

I got my RMA for the CPU delayed and tomorrow comes the new CPU a I7 3770k. I hope the motherboard is still good and everything will be fine!

I trust my MSI Mpower but still have my doubts


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Hi shady hvnt heard from yu in a while


----------



## ShadyGaby

Unfortunately I had a lot going on, you have details on PM.

At the moment are anxious with the new processor should arrive tomorrow.

I'll keep you posted


----------



## kartcrg84

Yea, i think this board is trash. I've gone through 3 2700k's with it and now this. I'm going to rma and then switch over to something else asap.


----------



## ShadyGaby

My bord VRM is dead and burnd :-S !

Any ideea where i cand get a link for MSI RMA?


----------



## vaporizer

try at the bottom of the page where it says "Remarks Of Product Warranty Term"

sucks about the VRM. my AMD MSI boards had problems with the VRM's and i was hoping they fixed it for this platform and marketing it as a steller board that was tough enough to handle higher then stock loads with no problem.

can i ask what your OC was and how long for? did you run 24/7?


----------



## El_Capitan

Got mine up and running with a silver (not quite golden) 3770K.
Here's a couple of screenshots:




Here's my settings (I'm on the V17.12 BIOS):


----------



## nermi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El_Capitan*
> 
> Got mine up and running with a silver (not quite golden) 3770K.
> Here's a couple of screenshots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my settings (I'm on the V17.12 BIOS):


What is your "pass" condition ?


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nermi*
> 
> What is your "pass" condition ?


It's just one round of Prime95, which is just 15 minutes. It's a preliminary run so I can keep going to test my overclocks without spending however many hours to know 100% stability. If an overclock is pretty unstable, you'll usually know before the end of one round, but having it pass doesn't necessarily mean it's 100% stable. Having overclocked for such a long time, I just do one round, if it passes, I use the system that way until I get a BSOD. Then I up the voltage by .010V's until it stops. I don't like to waste time.


----------



## nermi

I understand but 15 minutes prime means almost nothing in terms of stability as you certainly know. However I understand your method, I can run prime for 6 hours and bf3 crashes in 30 minutes


----------



## El_Capitan

Yeah, no point in running it for hours. However, crashing could be something else aside from CPU Voltages. Here's a list I keep handy: http://www.overclock.net/a/common-bsod-error-code-list-for-overclocking

Also, new BIOS updates can affect your overclock, voltage used, and stability, and I flash my BIOS periodically if I find a new one.

Besides, if it's stable doing all the things you do, and someone says it's probably not stable because you didn't stress test it for 100 hours, do you really care?


----------



## nermi

Stability tests lose all utility when you "pass" them and have stability issues on real world applications such as games.

Although I believe a 12 hour sucessful blend gives you a very close approach to rock solid condition


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nermi*
> 
> Stability tests lose all utility when you "pass" them and have stability issues on real world applications such as games.
> 
> Although I believe a 12 hour sucessful blend gives you a very close approach to rock solid condition


I've been overclocking for over a decade. Stability testing is geared towards the one doing the testing. I have no stability issues on any of my 20 or so systems, and I've done no testing further than 15 minutes of Prime95. You yourself ran Prime95 for six hours and crashed within a few minutes. Like I said, if you understand how to get something stable, there's no reason to follow anyone else's proposed method for what they think is stable.


----------



## nermi

Totally agree


----------



## ShadyGaby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> try at the bottom of the page where it says "Remarks Of Product Warranty Term"
> 
> sucks about the VRM. my AMD MSI boards had problems with the VRM's and i was hoping they fixed it for this platform and marketing it as a steller board that was tough enough to handle higher then stock loads with no problem.
> 
> can i ask what your OC was and how long for? did you run 24/7?


The CPU whas at 4.4Ghz 24/7 with 1.256v is a I5 2500k for about 1 year


----------



## Pupo

new mobo











Does anyone remove tops with signs from cooling?

And i have probelm with Clickbios II, it wont start on win8.1.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

then remove it al togehter from startup..only apps ever needed to start uo with a pc is you AVirus ..sound manager(not realy..but if your lazy or got 100 speaker setup)
ABurner for gpu..and the usual windows stuff thats auto maticaly started..
rather start that ap manualy.youll save yourself a lot of pain..


----------



## trama09

I think I missed up BIOS on the 'A' profile because it did a weird boot loop and I couldnt get into the BIOS, so I switched to 'B' because it was still factory default. Things are working again.

How do I restore or install a new BIOS on 'A'? If I switch to it, it'll boot loop.

EDIT:

I figured it out.


----------



## kishagi

does anyone know where I can find a z77 mpower for under $200?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

ebay...


----------



## El_Capitan

I got mine for about $110 or so on [H]ard|Forum.


----------



## Pupo

I know, in shops in croatia


----------



## Skye12977

I got mine back in june of 2013 used from Amazon, got a refurbished one instead but I still rolled with it.
Is there a permanent way to disable the blue LED's on the motherboard itself?
I turn the top bar off in Control Center, but they come right back on restarts.


----------



## Roikyou

I just had my Z77 Mpower board die, wouldn't boot, support had me send it in, they sat on it for two weeks, then got an email stating they had no replacements and going to send me 100 bucks for the current market value. So, I guess the moral of the story, since the board was bought on 9/27/12 and states three year warranty, that after a year and a half, if your lucky, you'll get half your money back. Last MSI for me.


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> I just had my Z77 Mpower board die, wouldn't boot, support had me send it in, they sat on it for two weeks, then got an email stating they had no replacements and going to send me 100 bucks for the current market value. So, I guess the moral of the story, since the board was bought on 9/27/12 and states three year warranty, that after a year and a half, if your lucky, you'll get half your money back. Last MSI for me.


Contact them to fight for getting a replacement Z77 motherboard. Maybe motherboards are a different story, but when I had an MSI GTX 275 go bad, they gave me an option for the same price refund, or a GTX 460 1GB. I chose the latter.

Tell them the equivalent is a Z87 MPower, which is $199.99.


----------



## Roikyou

I got the following first:

"We apologize for any inconvenience, but we are currently out of stock of suitable or comparable replacements for your unit(s). In this case we will need to provide you with a refund based on the market value of $102.00 Will you accept this refund?"

Refused and asked for similar and got the following:

"I apologize that we currently don't have any same model replacements to provide you. We will go ahead and process a credit. Processing takes 1-2 weeks and a check will then be mailed out to you."

I have a second machine which has a Z87 Mpower board but after this, that's the last one.

So, basically, two weeks to find out, no replacement, that computer is down, then another two weeks for half the value. Any comparable board will be twice the amount.

My point on all of this, partially to vent but also to see if this is common practice or at least to let people be aware this practice is happening with MSI boards.


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roikyou*
> 
> I got the following first:
> 
> "We apologize for any inconvenience, but we are currently out of stock of suitable or comparable replacements for your unit(s). In this case we will need to provide you with a refund based on the market value of $102.00 Will you accept this refund?"
> 
> Refused and asked for similar and got the following:
> 
> "I apologize that we currently don't have any same model replacements to provide you. We will go ahead and process a credit. Processing takes 1-2 weeks and a check will then be mailed out to you."
> 
> I have a second machine which has a Z87 Mpower board but after this, that's the last one.
> 
> So, basically, two weeks to find out, no replacement, that computer is down, then another two weeks for half the value. Any comparable board will be twice the amount.
> 
> My point on all of this, partially to vent but also to see if this is common practice or at least to let people be aware this practice is happening with MSI boards.


That sucks. It appears to be happening to a lot of motherboard manufacturers these days. I wonder why? The graphics card divisions are pretty reliable on RMA's and customer support.

ASUS, my go-to-motherboard maker returned an ASUS P8P67 Deluxe REV 3.0 when I sent in an ASUS P8Z68 Deluxe GEN3. I was like... wuuuut? Spoke to a lot of ASUS service reps and nothing. Anyways, I take pictures of everything before I send stuff out now.

I've been moving towards Gigabyte boards. Hopefully they don't turn out like ASUS and MSI.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I got mine back in june of 2013 used from Amazon, got a refurbished one instead but I still rolled with it.
> Is there a permanent way to disable the blue LED's on the motherboard itself?
> I turn the top bar off in Control Center, but they come right back on restarts.


In the BIOS there's an option to Turn off LED phase light or something like that. I can't remember where, but it's in there.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> In the BIOS there's an option to Turn off LED phase light or something like that. I can't remember where, but it's in there.


I think there are even screenshots of it in this thread if you look back far enough.


----------



## savagepagan

Anyone looking to sell their Z77 MPower?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagepagan*
> 
> Anyone looking to sell their Z77 MPower?


Might be a little hard to find one that someone is willing to sell


----------



## savagepagan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Might be a little hard to find one that someone is willing to sell


Yeah. I did find one used on ebay for $139, but someone bought it before I could. There are new ones on ebay for $200, but I am not sure a new one these days is worth $200.


----------



## RazorCaT

there is NO Windows 8.1 driver for the atheros wifi...


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorCaT*
> 
> there is NO Windows 8.1 driver for the atheros wifi...


Hmmm mine seems to still work without the official driver. I don't really use wifi on my desktop anyways.


----------



## RazorCaT

hi there sir trama09, question.... this wifi is just a receiver? if there is a wifi nearby.. or I can be somewhat the host so others could connect?


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorCaT*
> 
> hi there sir trama09, question.... this wifi is just a receiver? if there is a wifi nearby.. or I can be somewhat the host so others could connect?


I am not 100% sure, but I think it's just a receiver and you can't use your PC as a hotspot. I could be wrong though, as I don't use the wifi on my system. I'd check the manual though.


----------



## RazorCaT

thanks for your reply....









im using a Sandy Bridge on this mobo... I wanna try Overclocking too. hop someone posts some guides here, maybe bios settings...


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorCaT*
> 
> thanks for your reply....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im using a Sandy Bridge on this mobo... I wanna try Overclocking too. hop someone posts some guides here, maybe bios settings...


No problem!

This may or may not help you (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Idpv7N0DfY4), he's overclocking on Ivy Bridge.


----------



## CrazyCorky

Has anyone been having problems with USB 3.0 drivers not working? Everything is update to. Bios/drivers and anything else I could find. No matter what I have plugged into them, they will randomly stop working.


----------



## Jelah

Hey everyone! I just bought one of these boards along with some black RAM (http://www.avadirect.com/product_details_parts.asp?PRID=28226). I'm trying to decide what tubing to use and was wondering if someone could share some build pics. Anything with a CPU/GPU loop would really help.

I've gone through about 50 pages of this thread on the mobile site and I'm still not sure what I want to do lol. I'm considering black, yellow or clear tubing + dyed liquid. Any pics or build logs would be very helpful.


----------



## Dogi

http://s1277.photobucket.com/user/PhenomenalDog/media/IMG_8386_zpsf103cb8f.jpg.html


----------



## Jelah

That's what I was hoping to see, I'm thinking probably black.


----------



## cbope

I am trying to achieve overclocked 24/7 stability with my new Z77 MPower and 3570K on air. Note, I will not use constant voltage, I want all power saving features enabled with my overclock. I also don't plan to OC my RAM, it is using the DDR3-1600 XMP profile. I am only overclocking the CPU (and GPU). I have all the latest drivers installed from the MSI website for the motherboard.

4.3 was an easy OC with basically everything on auto.

At 4.4, I had to increase vcore using vdroop offset at +50% and I also tweaked a few other settings in the hybrid digital section of the bios as suggested by a post in this thread.

At 4.5, I am just not able to get stability, it typically crashes loading Windows about half the time. I have tried boosting the vdroop offset incrementally all the way up to 100%. I don't believe I have a cooling issue, the highest temp recorded during stress testing, when I can get into Windows, is 69c. At 4.4, it typically maxes out at 66-67c. I am using the latest 17.12 bios.

Here are my system specs:
MSI Z77 MPower Big Bang
Intel Core i5-3570K 6MB L2 cache (Ivy Bridge E1 core)
8GB G.Skill Ares PC3-12800 DDR3-1600 SDRAM 9-9-9-24 2T
PNY XLR8 GeForce GTX 680 2GB
EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti 2GB PCIe (PhysX)
Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 ST31500341AS SATA
WD Caviar Blue WD5000AAKS 500GB SATA
Pioneer BDC-202BK SATA BD-ROM/DVD/CD-RW
SilverStone Raven 2 Evolution case
SilverStone 180mm Air Penetrator intake fans x3 (700rpm)
SilverStone 120mm exhaust fan (1200rpm)
Noctua NH-U14S 150mm fan (1500rpm)
Corsair HX750W power supply (140mm fan)
Windows 7 Home Premium x64 SP1

Here are screenshots of my settings from clickbios, but note that I do all my adjustments in the actual bios. Some people have suggested to enable C1E support, but my system seems to be less stable with it enabled so I have left it disabled. Basically, I am looking to validate the settings I am using, or are there some obvious incorrect settings that are limiting my success at 4.5? Do I need to play with any of the other voltages?

I will be very happy to reach 4.5 and don't plan on any further overclocking. I would also like to keep the temp below 75c.

Note, the screenshots are made using my 4.4 profile. The only change I made at 4.5 was playing with the vdroop offset as mentioned above.

With +50% vdroop @ 4.4, vcore is 1.22v, with 75% vdroop @4.5 vcore is 1.248v.






If you want to see any other bios settings, let me know.

THANKS!


----------



## savagepagan

Finally, found a good used one on ebay. Is there anyway to remove the yellow and black MSI badges on the heatsinks or just blacken the yellow accents? I would like to have a all black board. I even bought black LP Corsair Vengeance ram.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

youll have to remove those heatsinks and if you know how..without screwing it up..paint them..or sand them off..not to sure why you got this board then if you just wana mess it up..
why not look at some ud boards from G..they have all black boards..once in the case
youll hardly notice it any how..send it my way if you just wana destroy it.


----------



## sion77

Hi, I just got a Z77 mpower and it's my first computer build so I've got a dumb question about the auxiliary 6 pin power connection: JPWR3

I have a cable that can be used to power the graphics cards themselves and it looks like it would fit, it is a pci-e cable that splits from 12 to 8, 6 and 2. Can I plug the 12 into my PSU and the 6 into the aux power on the mobo (with the 8 & 12 unconnected)?

Also, I found this cable on amazon. Would this work better/also?
http://www.amazon.com/BitFenix-Alchemy-Multisleeve-6-Pin-Extension/dp/B00HVBPCWC/

Thank you for your help!

Pics of cable:

















































All images: http://


----------



## X-PREDATOR

cpu power =8pin
mbo =24pin
gpu directly from psu = 2*6pin or 8+6 or 2*8pin

that 6pin on the mobo is just for extra juice to the pcie lanes if goin for crazy crosfire/sli setups and benching/o.volting the gpus..which isnt realy needed..as the psu provides the power directly to gpu..
ive got same 6pin aux..on my current board..ddnt even bother with it..not needed.

i still would love to get a mpower new board..but eish its hard to get one..can any one point me at a msi rep here on the ocn?


----------



## savagepagan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> cpu power =8pin
> mbo =24pin
> gpu directly from psu = 2*6pin or 8+6 or 2*8pin
> 
> that 6pin on the mobo is just for extra juice to the pcie lanes if goin for crazy crosfire/sli setups and benching/o.volting the gpus..which isnt realy needed..as the psu provides the power directly to gpu..
> ive got same 6pin aux..on my current board..ddnt even bother with it..not needed.
> 
> i still would love to get a mpower new board..but eish its hard to get one..can any one point me at a msi rep here on the ocn?


I was lucky enough to get a used on ebay for $130 last month. Has all accessories. You may be paying at least $200 for a new one.


----------



## CL3P20

any Mpower owners looking for a Z87 upgrade... shoot me a PM for my Z87 Xpower


----------



## X-PREDATOR

i have been on ebay..and even the ones listed to ship to S.africa..asap i contact them to confirm..they back out of the deal


----------



## cbope

I run a single overclocked GTX680 (1.284ghz core, 7ghz mem) without the extra power cable connected to my Z77 Mpower. No issues with the GPU or stability. As a previous poster commented already, it's there for insanely overclocked multi-GPU setups.


----------



## Skye12977

Have any of you had problems when trying to use the optical audio from the back?
I've had this problem before and completely forgot how to fix it.


----------



## DreadManD

I'm currently upgrading my PC and I decided to spruce up my Z77 Mpower a bit. I'm not done yet but here is what I have done so far







You can follow the rest of my build at:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1473387/build-log-time-to-upgrade-my-haf-x-with-alphacool-ut60-480-and-2x-780ti-classifieds


----------



## longroadtrip

Hope I'm welcome here even though it's a Z87...







MPower Max AC with dual 780 lightnings...testing for my project mPowered...


----------



## stnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadManD*
> 
> I'm currently upgrading my PC and I decided to spruce up my Z77 Mpower a bit. I'm not done yet but here is what I have done so far
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can follow the rest of my build at:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1473387/build-log-time-to-upgrade-my-haf-x-with-alphacool-ut60-480-and-2x-780ti-classifieds


Can't wait to see how that Mobo is going to look


----------



## Skye12977

Hmmm, debating about selling my mpower and 3570k, it is stable up to 4.9GHz without going into dangerous territory
I almost want to try and go with a smaller form factor build, I don't need an ATX motherboard, or case for that matter, with my single 780 lightning or 270x hawk.
Think it'd be a better idea to keep or sell my mpower to do a new build?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

were on gods earth do you guys get the money to buy these expensive gpus? man i can almost do a new pc just on the price of a 780..let alone a L version..


----------



## longroadtrip

Mine were open box buys...only paid about $500 each for them and the only issue they had was that the boxes were a little damaged. Aside from that, they hadn't even been opened, but they tested out okay so there are no issues with them.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> were on gods earth do you guys get the money to buy these expensive gpus? man i can almost do a new pc just on the price of a 780..let alone a L version..


I've paid for my computer mainly by either selling computers or selling college books.
I paid 530$, had a 133$ amazon gift card and then I sold the free games for like 75$.
~322$

My brother bought his for 530$, complained about his LED's and got about 130$ knocked off, plus sold his games for 75$ also.
~225$

We literally bought them right before Amazon started to charge tax too.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

this is what prices are like for 780 + 780ti'
is like in S.Africa

http://www.landmarkpc.co.za/store/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=gtx780&osCsid=5che6sfvhhrud7akqi898fbd01&x=9&y=10

nearly 10.000...
a full custom pc can be baught prebuilt for just over 12k..so how do you justify buying a 10k gpu these days..i m so jelous..even a 760 would an awsome upgrade for me..but even then at over 4k..my brain will never allow it.man i wish prices can be like the 500series..drop and keep dropping..


----------



## CoyoteKG

Hello,
I bought this MB before few months.
From start I have problems with BIOS, and sometimes with display black flashing. (right now when I write this







)

To explain problems with BIOS , the best way is this video




Nothing better after BIOS update




This problems are only with integrated GPU.
If I put some Graphic card everything is OK.

At first time, I was suspected in my CPU *i7 - 2600K*, but I tried another CPU *i5-3470* and same problems...
I was change RAM too, and same problems...

And finaly yesterday, I tried another PSU (the cheapest Chieftec 500W). And problem is fixed. 
I have Cooler Master GX-450.

I had no doubt in my PSU because before this configuration it was in Q9950/8GB RAM/engtx460/2x1tb HDD...

My configuration require much less PSU consumption
*MSI Z77 Mpower*
*i7 2600K* never OC-ed
*Samsung 840 Evo SSD 128GB*
*Cooler Master Silencio 650* + *Cooler Master GX-450*
*2x2GB RAM* (2. and 4. slot)
*500GB 2.5" HDD*
*Without Graphic Card*
*Without Optical Drive*

I was read on few forums that others had problems with this MBO and correct PSUs.

Please help me with advice what I can to do next?


----------



## savagepagan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoyoteKG*
> 
> Hello,
> I bought this MB before few months.
> From start I have problems with BIOS, and sometimes with display black flashing. (right now when I write this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> To explain problems with BIOS , the best way is this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing better after BIOS update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This problems are only with integrated GPU.
> If I put some Graphic card everything is OK.
> 
> At first time, I was suspected in my CPU *i7 - 2600K*, but I tried another CPU *i5-3470* and same problems...
> I was change RAM too, and same problems...
> 
> And finaly yesterday, I tried another PSU (the cheapest Chieftec 500W). And problem is fixed.
> I have Cooler Master GX-450.
> 
> I had no doubt in my PSU because before this configuration it was in Q9950/8GB RAM/engtx460/2x1tb HDD...
> 
> My configuration require much less PSU consumption
> *MSI Z77 Mpower*
> *i7 2600K* never OC-ed
> *Samsung 840 Evo SSD 128GB*
> *Cooler Master Silencio 650* + *Cooler Master GX-450*
> *2x2GB RAM* (2. and 4. slot)
> *500GB 2.5" HDD*
> *Without Graphic Card*
> *Without Optical Drive*
> 
> I was read on few forums that others had problems with this MBO and correct PSUs.
> 
> Please help me with advice what I can to do next?


Make sure you have the latest bios version. If you don't, flash the newest bios. If you do have the latest bios, try to reflash it. It could be corrupt.


----------



## CoyoteKG

I refleshed more times...
With different tools, and nothing


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



> I *read on few forums that others had problems with this MBO and correct PSUs*.
> 
> Please help me with advice what I can to do next?


sounds like you diagnosed the problem yourself and confirmed the issue is prevalent with other users as well....

My Q is - what do you expect to do about it now, if not replace hardware? Since it sounds like that is the only viable option. You should stick with your PSU and just get a different mobo..as you confirmed the PSU was working from your previous biuld. The MSI board is the new component and doesnt work properly.. I would hesitate to purchase anything additional to try and make it do so now..


----------



## CoyoteKG

Thx for respond.

My PSU is correct, but I'm confused now because with the cheapest chieftec 500W I dont have that bug in BIOS. I did not have enough time for waiting black flashing display

And because that, I dont know if I have enough basis for making claim and demand warranty.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

You can contact msi..
Ive had similar issues and the first thing they asked me is if im running a new bios and if not..update it..warrenty is still in tact..

So contact them..and if you baught at
a store..refund or alternative board..
With newer boards out..the older z68/77
boards arent updated as much as they should
be by the maufactuters.
The gx450 doesnt support newer power functions of these boards..i would atleast look at asking a technichans shop or friend with high end psu to test it out.the cm gx450's insides arent up to par with newer circuits..
something in the minimum class of the tx models from
corsair or vs series from coolermaster.if i was there id put my hx750 in to test(still new and sealed in the box.havnt gotten extensions yet for my case)
Hope yo get it fixed


----------



## CoyoteKG

So if I buy good PSU newer generation, and if symptoms disapear, I should not have a fear that the MBO after some time has to die, as has happened to other users?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

thats not what i said..i did say you should contact msi support first..i dont own this board..i just follow thread to help when i can..a better psu is always a better option..but
:

1ST GO TO MSI SUPPORT
2ND CONTACT PLACE OF PURCHASE AFTER MSI RESPONDS..THEN THEY KNOW THEY CANT BS YOU..A WARRENTY IS A WARRENTY
NO MATTER WHAT WHO SAYS.
THE WARRENTY IS BY THE MANUFACTURER
NOT THE PLACE YOU BUY IT FROM.
they can not refuse you..


----------



## RazorCaT

good day to all....

im having a little problem with my mobo... a few days ago... my cpu temps went high even on idle... I dont know what happened, so I went to the bios and loaded system defaults.. restarted and it went smooth again (temps)

but i noticed since yesterday after a 'restart' I mean if I restart my rig it wont enter the OS.. the monitor is black but the rig is ON on the restart... I have to press the restart button on my chassis so that it will start and load eventually the OS....

anyone encountered this one?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

ive seen this on a asus z68 gene..
its onboard graphics thats inerfering..

if not...

1) very nasty virus
2) chassis power button is at fault..if it gets stuck..
3) driver thats not playing nice with your pc....
4) faulty hardware..

retrace your steps..stay calm..take a walk to the park or have a beer or smoke break..just to calm/relax and get the mind focused..now then try:

whats the last thing you did..install..change before this started happing..try a full fresh clean reinstall of everything on a different hard drive....try swapping out hardware if needed..basic troublshooting..always retrace steps to last time it was good till you install or did something without noticing its not good..bad bios flash..corrupt bios..it can be a million things..but start at the beggining and see whats what...maybe a unstable oc..too high volts?


----------



## DreadManD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazorCaT*
> 
> good day to all....
> 
> im having a little problem with my mobo... a few days ago... my cpu temps went high even on idle... I dont know what happened, so I went to the bios and loaded system defaults.. restarted and it went smooth again (temps)
> 
> but i noticed since yesterday after a 'restart' I mean if I restart my rig it wont enter the OS.. the monitor is black but the rig is ON on the restart... I have to press the restart button on my chassis so that it will start and load eventually the OS....
> 
> anyone encountered this one?


I was having a similar issue before I disassembled my rig for my upgrade. Not the temperature issue but the boot issue. It started happening when I upgraded to Win 8.1pro so I assumed it was some driver issues because it has the latest BIOS. I won't be able to troubleshoot mine until I finish my upgrade so please post if you find anything.


----------



## DreadManD

I Finished the custom backlit MB cover for my MPower. Check my build log for more pics.

Build Log:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1473387/build-log-time-to-upgrade-my-haf-x-with-alphacool-ut60-480-and-2x-780ti-classifieds


----------



## CL3P20

very nice! I like red


----------



## anubis1127

z77 mpower "gaming", haha.


----------



## vilius572

Hello. I got this board and wondering how good it will work with 3 way sli? I got i7 3770 @4.3 ghz and one Zotac GTX 770 with AMP! bios. I know that this board runs x16 x8 in 2 way sli and x8 x4 x4 in 3 way sli but will I feel the difference between x16 x8 and x8 x4 x4?


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Hello. I got this board and wondering how good it will work with 3 way sli? I got i7 3770 @4.3 ghz and one Zotac GTX 770 with AMP! bios. I know that this board runs x16 x8 in 2 way sli and x8 x4 x4 in 3 way sli but will I feel the difference between x16 x8 and x8 x4 x4?


If you tried 3-way SLI, only the top card will be utilized. Here's way: 3-way SLI is impossible as Nvidia doesn't allow Sli at X4 so using three cards (resulting in x8/x4/x4) SLI will disabled.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> If you tried 3-way SLI, only the top card will be utilized. Here's way: 3-way SLI is impossible as Nvidia doesn't allow Sli at X4 so using three cards (resulting in x8/x4/x4) SLI will disabled.


So it will be better with two of these cards right?


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> So it will be better with two of these cards right?


Yes


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Yes


Thanks for help


----------



## esukoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Hello. I got this board and wondering how good it will work with 3 way sli? I got i7 3770 @4.3 ghz and one Zotac GTX 770 with AMP! bios. I know that this board runs x16 x8 in 2 way sli and x8 x4 x4 in 3 way sli but will I feel the difference between x16 x8 and x8 x4 x4?


I have tried doing this on my board, SLI went grey and can't be set. Even if you attached a different gpu series just to make it PhysX dedicated gpu, SLI is still greyed out. It a good thing I manage to borrow my friends 680 to test ahead before I get my 3rd 680.


----------



## CL3P20

very nice! I like red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esukoto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Hello. I got this board and wondering how good it will work with 3 way sli? I got i7 3770 @4.3 ghz and one Zotac GTX 770 with AMP! bios. I know that this board runs x16 x8 in 2 way sli and x8 x4 x4 in 3 way sli but will I feel the difference between x16 x8 and x8 x4 x4?
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried doing this on my board, SLI went grey and can't be set. Even if you attached a different gpu series just to make it PhysX dedicated gpu, SLI is still greyed out. It a good thing I manage to borrow my friends 680 to test ahead before I get my 3rd 680.
Click to expand...

*thats because SLI doesnt function on 4x bandwidth... so 8x,4x will = No SLI

**Xfire on the other hand will work on 4x.. so you may be able to run 3x way Xfire on the board


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> very nice! I like red
> 
> *thats because SLI doesnt function on 4x bandwidth... so 8x,4x will = No SLI
> **Xfire on the other hand will work on 4x.. so you may be able to run 3x way Xfire on the board


I will be fine with two gtx 770 I think


----------



## esukoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> I will be fine with two gtx 770 I think


Its more than enough.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esukoto*
> 
> Its more than enough.


For one year only


----------



## xquisit

My Z77 went up in smoke, and this is what was going on prior:

I was getting a 55 error message on my motherboard, and I was loop booting.
Funny story, my two memory sticks are in slots 1 & 3 and they never worked in these slots when I built the PC.. so as soon as they randomly worked (they worked in slots 2 & 4) I thought nothing of the problem.
So here I am a couple months later, wondering why I'd it starting to boot loot again? (I get it, I acknowledge I got it working in slots 1 & 3 randomly, but why did it take so long to bug out?)
So I started to trouble shoot..1 stick at a time
stick 1 in dimm slot 4 = 55
Stick 2 in dimm slot 4 = 55
stick 1 in dimm slot 3 = 55
Honestly, before I type this all up

All you need to know is I got each stick to individually work, but I still wanted to use both...so I boot the computer up trying to trouble shoot with both sticks

And I get smoke on top of the 2nd in connector and to the right of the four dimm slots.

I quickly removed the memory, after unplugging the power... I noticed the burning smell was actually coming from my mother board. The three silver and square things that say SFC on them or it.could be the capacitors near by.

what could be the cause of the smoke? Maybe I was in a rush and didn't seat the last slot of memory correctly?

I tried to reboot but I don't get boot... The only lights that don't illuminate on my board is the CODE screen.

Any suggestions, because I don't see any signs of burning...yet.


----------



## esukoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> My Z77 went up in smoke, and this is what was going on prior:
> 
> I was getting a 55 error message on my motherboard, and I was loop booting.
> Funny story, my two memory sticks are in slots 1 & 3 and they never worked in these slots when I built the PC.. so as soon as they randomly worked (they worked in slots 2 & 4) I thought nothing of the problem.
> So here I am a couple months later, wondering why I'd it starting to boot loot again? (I get it, I acknowledge I got it working in slots 1 & 3 randomly, but why did it take so long to bug out?)
> So I started to trouble shoot..1 stick at a time
> stick 1 in dimm slot 4 = 55
> Stick 2 in dimm slot 4 = 55
> stick 1 in dimm slot 3 = 55
> Honestly, before I type this all up
> 
> All you need to know is I got each stick to individually work, but I still wanted to use both...so I boot the computer up trying to trouble shoot with both sticks
> 
> And I get smoke on top of the 2nd in connector and to the right of the four dimm slots.
> 
> I quickly removed the memory, after unplugging the power... I noticed the burning smell was actually coming from my mother board. The three silver and square things that say SFC on them or it.could be the capacitors near by.
> 
> what could be the cause of the smoke? Maybe I was in a rush and didn't seat the last slot of memory correctly?
> 
> I tried to reboot but I don't get boot... The only lights that don't illuminate on my board is the CODE screen.
> 
> Any suggestions, because I don't see any signs of burning...yet.


I experience this before and re-seating mt HSF assembly did the job. try it firth with stock hsf to see if error 55 still present


----------



## esukoto

Burnt smell....., you might just have a shorted MOBO


----------



## adi518

Guys, can you connect a 6-pin pcie cable to the 6-pin aux on the board? it isn't clear from the manual at all. However, I think there's no psu coming with an aux 6-pin so, I guess it must be pcie 6-pin? Thanks.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

that aux 6pin is exactly as you said..its a 6pin pcie coming straight from the psu..its not needed unless your goin for very high end very OCin OVolting the gpus...which its still not really needed then for if you have a beefy psu it will handle the load more than fine


----------



## StefanZ

Hello All,

i tried to flash my board with the beta bios from Nelly's software and driver list site (BIOS ID: HC1) but when i try to do so, i get the message "" the setup data map is different between system bios and boot bios, the sustem would be fail to boot" the system freezes, and i have to reboot the system with the reboot switch.
How can i flash the beta bios into my system ?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

you should only use the most current bios and flash tool from the manufacturer..i suggest you contact msi support..


----------



## ThornTwist

Hi guys, I need help OCing my processor. This is a great board. I hear people saying you shouldn't OC from in OS and I don't know why. An explanation would be great. So far I have been able to get up to 4.6 for 15 min in prime 95 but haven't tried more time that that. This was at 1.2 V. I also believe the RAM Voltage was set to ato and it was at like ~1.48. When I try 4.7 it freezes.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

try setting ram to defualt first at 1333 voltage auto.
then up your cpu volts by o.5 at a time.go from 1.2v to 1.25 or 1.27 and see if it still frezzes..
are yu tryin to hit 5ghz?


----------



## ThornTwist

Mmm. I kind of gave up on that idea. I don't think I can do it honestly. I'm taken it all the way though. Thanks for your help.


----------



## DreadManD

I recently completed my build, Illuminate, with my modded Haf-X and custom Z77 MPower MB Cover. Check my build log for more pics.


----------



## ThornTwist

@DreadManD that is a pretty sweet looking setup.

I am still wondering why I shouldn't OC in OS.


----------



## DreadManD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> @DreadManD that is a pretty sweet looking setup.
> 
> I am still wondering why I shouldn't OC in OS.


Thanks. I've always overclocked via the BIOS vs doing so via the OS. In the past doing it via the BIOS was more stable and safer for your system (Shutdows, Blue screens etc) but doing it via the OS has improved. I guess it's a matter of preference now. A couple of things I don't like about doing it via the OS is that the overclocks are applied after boot to the OS and those changes are applied by a software tool. It just adds an extra point of failure. But once booted your overclocks can be instant without a restart. If your are unfamiliar with doing it via the BIOS here is a easy to follow guide for doing it on the Mpower. I don't know if this was posted here before so it might be redundant.


----------



## ThornTwist

How long should I run a torture test for? 12h? So far 20 min in I'm at 70*C. Is that good or bad? 4.6 GHz @ 1.2 V.

[Edit] I switched to blend with these settings after and hour of default torture test with temps at 65* after I put the cover back on.


----------



## StefanZ

The latest BETA bios is from a later date.
Is it unsafe to use it ?
Has anyone tried it, and is it stable ?

Stefan


----------



## DreadManD

Check out my Z77 Mpower build in this month's MOTM and vote for your favorite build.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1493530/ocn-mod-of-the-month-june-2014-voting-now-live


----------



## scutaro

I use this mainboard with Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC graphic card.

I use first pciex slot, it works at 8x always. How can i get it work at 16x ?


----------



## scutaro

Any suggest ?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

please list full specs..
cpu?
ram?
cpu cooler..case..os everything relevent..

r yu ocin or not?
AfB or trix? virtu or not?

how did you measure that its @ x8 ?
if you open up gpu z..itll show pcie 1.1/2 in idle mode..normal desktop etc..

load up smthing like unigine heaven/vally..select the lowest graphic settings for now..non full window.. small res..**
let it run for 5-10min..just keep your eye on temps..do not select benchm mode..not needed..were just loading the setup with a lite load to confirm what gpu z says..**

gpu z should show X16 gen2.0 or higher as soon as heaven starts..
if it doesnt show up as this.then let us know...

you might need to do a hard reset maybe to get the board to recognise the gpu properly..by power down..
remove all power cables..incl the power cables to you hardware..mobo..cpu..gpu..
remove the gpu..rmove the cmos battery..walk away for 5-10min..no longer than that..any longer might cause the board to not power on at all..rule here to be safe..set a timer on your cell phone or clock for 5min..
re.insert :
cmos batt..gpu..pwer cables etc..hook up your screen..keyb.etc..

at start up you will get thr msgs displayd setup has been reset etc..load defaults or enter bios..
choose load defaults and still enter bios..
go to section that says load defaults + save and reboot..once done..go to bios again..there should be options for pcie settings depending on your cpu..to set it too pcie gen2 or 3..but keep it at default for now..
check that all settings are at default +auto for most stuff..
reboot ...boot to windows..load gpu z again and test with heaven again..same as before
check what gpu z says now..
but before you do any of this first yest to see what gpu z says..if after a hard reset your gpu still shows x8..then im puzzled
myself..

i had similar issue with an gd65 + i5 3570k + 660ti..

a reset helpd in the end


----------



## scutaro

Thanks for your answer, when i start a benchmark GPU-Z shows 8x.

I'll try to reset.

CPU - i5 3570K @ 4.2 ghz
RAM - Kingston HyperX 8 gb
PSU - Thermaltake Toughpower XT 750W


----------



## X-PREDATOR

try it and see what it does then..do not oc at all imediately after hard reset..keep it all @ default to first test and see if its fixed..

hope you get it sorted..
dunno why but it seems this a great board but with a lota hickups..


----------



## scutaro

Actually i am not concerned about that much, because there is no difference 8x and 16x..


----------



## X-PREDATOR

then why ask for help?

its still not right..id should run x16 2.0/3.0 right out the bat..
what gpu dd yu use before this?

anyhow..good luck


----------



## scutaro

I used GTX 670 before R9 290.

I mean, if i can't fix that, it's not a problem.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

well have you tried the hard reset ??it should work..i had a issue with my own rig a while back..did a hard reset..left cmos bat out for 20min..plugged it all back in and boom problem solved...
did you do a fresh windows install before/after you changed over to the r290? might be some left over registry files form nvidia drivers clashing with the amd stuff..try a fresh windows install on a seperate drive and see if that helps..

mins posting pic of your rig im curious too see how it looks...


----------



## fubar swe

Runs ARMA3 fluid, http://ssg-clan.se


----------



## mrbojangles43

So had my first prob with my build. About year and a half old.

Specs:
I5-3570k
Z77 Mpower
8GB Vengance
650 Hive rosewill semi modular
R9 290x Windforce

So I was normally using comp and it shut off randomly and the turned back on a second later. With a pop. I then started disassembling it. Motherboard I/o port area smells like burnt plastic. Near ps2 port and Bluetooth and USB ports. Any ideas on what this could be? Haven't rebuilt to see if it works yet.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

1) check for any burnt marks on
that area on the board itself
under a very bright lite with
magnifying glass
2) use onboard vga to test just in
case..
3) test outside the box..use
another psu if you must..
make also sure you have a surge
protective adapter for the wall
power or decent ups..
sounds alot like a heavy power
spike got thru the system..which
even the most hardcore psus
wont protect you from..from that
region it couldve been a small
choke or hi c low cap ..hopefully
nothing to seriously
4) very NB!!!!:: if you still have a
warrenty contact msi support
immediately for assistence..
theyll be glad to assist aswell..
contact youre other parts
manufac..also..to see if theres
been any reports on similar issue


----------



## mrbojangles43

Thanks for the thorough response. I checked for burn marks and couldnt see any. Just reassembled rig and it will turn on then turn off and on and off again and again with smell again so leaving it off now. Haven't been able to troubleshoot with other parts doing that tomorrow as well as talking to MSI. I have a surge protector so could it have been my PSU that blew it?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

i hope its not your cpu bro..
a mobo is easy to swap out..but cpus..mmmoohhmmpphh..

especialy how quick things r changing..
dont pursue any further testing..take it all apart..cpu ram ..everything..and wrap that board up..if you can..test cpu etc at a friend wholl help maybe??

this sound alot like a power circuit of something that went...eish..i.might b wrong..any1 else?


----------



## broadbandaddict

Seems to me it would be a mosfet or VRM or something. Found a nice image of the boards layout:



What kind of clocks/volts were your running the CPU at?


----------



## mrbojangles43

Don't think it's the CPU. Pretty sure something was fried in motherboard when it randomly shut off and turned on. Clock was very modest 4.0ghz at low voltage but I was browsing internet when it happened and clock was down clocked around 1.6. I've pretty much accepted I've gotta buy a new motherboard my main concern is could it have been PSU that did it because I am plugged into a surge protector. I don't wanna fry another mobo if I buy one. Maybe could be that pwm chip on that chart. Smell is coming from that area on the board.


----------



## mrbojangles43

Just read that this board has a 3 year warranty. Is that true? If so I've had it less than then but would it be covered? Waiting on response from MSI.


----------



## broadbandaddict

I'm doubtful that it's your PSU unless it's just really old, a junk brand, or you've had problems before with it. Generally when I've seen power supplies go out they just die and don't really damage anything else, although we did have one HP all in one at work that popped a mosfet and killed the board when the power brick died.

As for the warranty you should have no problem getting a replacement from MSI.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

ive seen a psu fry the hole socket on a
mobo..took the ram cpu with it..only thing that survived was the gpu and hds..

hope msi gives you some needed tlc bro..good luck


----------



## mrbojangles43

RMA was approved sending board in. Glad there was a warranty! Thanks for the help.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

pheww..
im so happy 4 ya bro..glad their sorting you out..just stay on top of it..make sure they send 110% new board not refurbished..

thank the lord..he heard my prayer..


----------



## mrbojangles43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> pheww..
> im so happy 4 ya bro..glad their sorting you out..just stay on top of it..make sure they send 110% new board not refurbished..
> 
> thank the lord..he heard my prayer..


How would i make sure they give me a new one? I saw it said in the Rma form it will be refurbished.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

tell them..and dont take no for an answer..plus a new mobo..has the same destinctive smell like a new a4 battery..that new smell..plus if it boots up..it must always..always..be a blank slate..new hardware detected..run biosf..bla bla bla..they normaly dont hard reset refurbd boards..so itll be quick to see..the bios settup screen thing is the key give away smtimes..
plus in my opinion..if an item has such a long warrenty..i will never ever..accept refurb item as replacement..
when you pay for a product..the warrenty is incl..and consumer laws take place..make sure what youre regions sales and consumers laws are..
good luck

04:10am..im beat..thrird day awake now


----------



## joskke

is this a place for z97 mpower board as well?


----------



## joskke

i read couple pages here
if u got any problems with sound or booting problems

dissconnect any case usb and sound cables.

i had issues with shuttering sound un z97 mpower

i found this :

""I have the Z87 MPOWER and can confirm this. If you have both remember to plug in the HD audio, not the AC '97, as some newer boards short when the AC '97 is plugged in."


----------



## vilius572

Old mobo but looking good


----------



## doza

can someone confirm this, that 6 pin power cable that goes into 6 pin wga power on z77 Mpower, can ur computer boot at all if Gtx970 connected?

i had 2 different gpus before strix970 and it worket with that 6 pin cable inserted,but with strix computer wont boot when that 6 pin cable is inserted?

i know that 6pin is not needed, gpu has plenty of power from that 8pin(strix)+75w pcie,just wanted to try that 6 pin to see if if it could help squeeze some of mhz from that card?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

unplugg that 6pin asap..you only need that when doin extreme Ln2 stuff..even then the gpu gets enough juice from mobo+psu.

ok if your previous gpu booted and now it doesnt...try reinserting the old gpu first to see that itll still boot...
if it does then go into bios.load defaults..pure default stock settings..no crazy tuning
or OC yet...
another guy on the forum had similar issue.
make sure it still posts & boots the OS..
make sure all drivers are up to date..whql for the 9.series is 344.16..where.as all others are 344.11..so install..clean install 344.11 first..make sure it still boots after a reboot....
ensure that pcie gen3 is enabled in the bios
then proceed to install new gpu...
start her up and see if shell scream for ya..

if not..try a hard reset of bios by removing cmos bat..and power cables..for 1-5min..should be enough...
then reinsert everthing..gpu..power..and boot up..it should give you an error saying bios needs to be set...just do that and load defaults 1st...save changes each time and reboot.
if she boots..then proceed to update drivers to proper set again..
reboot if prompted...
then if alls well..go to bios and load your settings as they were..ram ect...


----------



## X-PREDATOR

any luck?


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> any luck?


i unpluged that 6 pin never ever gona try to use it again!

thx for info!


----------



## X-PREDATOR

and did it work at least?.did you hit suc..cess? haha..
man im stuffed..to much sushi..if it did work..post a pic of that beauty of a gpu in the rig..


----------



## Emissary of Pain

hey all,

Cards that are 2.5 slots wide ... how well would they SLI with the Z77 Mpower ? (non ref design)


----------



## X-PREDATOR

which cards specificly


----------



## DreadManD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> hey all,
> 
> Cards that are 2.5 slots wide ... how well would they SLI with the Z77 Mpower ? (non ref design)


Your 2 cards in SLI will fit with no problem. There are 2 slots between the two top PCI express card slots. So in addition to the one slot for the video card you have 2 extra slots of space before you hit the other PCI express slot.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> which cards specificly


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreadManD*
> 
> Your 2 cards in SLI will fit with no problem. There are 2 slots between the two top PCI express card slots. So in addition to the one slot for the video card you have 2 extra slots of space before you hit the other PCI express slot.


Thanks for the info ! ...

The cards in question will probably be Zotac Amp! Omega's or something out of the GTX970 lineup


----------



## X-PREDATOR

nice..the xtreme looks much better...


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> nice..the xtreme looks much better...


You think so ? ... I personally hate the look of them and those LEDs really put me off ... ... They should have gone with a style similar to the palit 780 ... ... I dont like the bar through the outer fans ...


----------



## Pelinox

After seeing someone else pull off the yellow badges, i decided to do the same.




Although, it's now getting replaced after switching to Z97


----------



## X-PREDATOR




----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all

I am currently attempting to get my 4.4GHZ overclock back but I am so used to OC'ing Asus boards and its been so long since I had to OC that I am out of my depth ...

I remember on my P67 Evo that I changed all the voltage controls to allow maximum power delivery and stability (vdroop) and then without changing my voltages was able to get the multiplier up to allow 4.4ghz

How do I go about doing this with the MSI ? ... Can anyone supply me with a guide or maybe a bios that I can just load up ?


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all
> 
> I am currently attempting to get my 4.4GHZ overclock back but I am so used to OC'ing Asus boards and its been so long since I had to OC that I am out of my depth ...
> 
> I remember on my P67 Evo that I changed all the voltage controls to allow maximum power delivery and stability (vdroop) and then without changing my voltages was able to get the multiplier up to allow 4.4ghz
> 
> How do I go about doing this with the MSI ? ... Can anyone supply me with a guide or maybe a bios that I can just load up ?


Something like this maybe? http://www.overclock.net/t/1302731/msi-z77-mpower-owners-club-all-things-mpower/1750_50#post_19093292


----------



## Demo777

I'm a little late to the party, got my Z77 Mpower around a year ago, had it running nice with a couple of GTX460's SLI and you know although it's way down on the list of the best rigs around, it's perfect for me and my mild gaming.

So, just wanted to stop in and say "hi" and that I have a minor issue with my recent VGA card upgrade.

I just got myself an ASUS AMD R9 290 to slot in there, but for some reason it doesn't seem to work. This is my third one of these, last two were by Sapphire and MSI and neither got me to POST.

Just updated my BIOS and drivers etc just to be sure, but still nothing. I've not got a monitor so my rig is plugged in HDMI style to my TV, which is a 2013 smart TV so you would expect it to be fine.

My on board works, as I said the SLI works, but put an R9 290 in any PCI lane and you get a black screen and no POST. LED diag on the board looks like it gets as far as my windows login as it goes through the motions, HD spins up, but no picture.

I've recently swapped out my 750w psu for a meaty 1000w psu just to be on the safe side.

Perhaps I'm missing something obvious, but thought I would hit up the community and see if anyone has any suggestions, perhaps it's a BIOS setting that I need to tweak prior to plugging in the 290 ?

Thanks for any help on this, not expecting a huge response as it seems this thread is proper old, but that's where I'm at with tech.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

did you remember to do a clean sweep and uninstall of previous nvidia drivers before???
is the bios setup for pcie gen 3 or default?? what cpu are you sporting?

try unplugging the os hd and do a bios reset-load defaults with just one of the cards that at least posts...load all settings to default and save and reboot..it should say cant boot no os installed ect bla bla bla..
shut down the system after this..re install the amd card and see if itll post..if it does..go into bios and reset and load the defaults again,,save and reboot..if it still works and posts..shut down and reconnect the os hd/ssd
see if itll boot/post now//
if it doesnt..try a hard reset ny removing cmos bat for about half a minute and try again

theres been a few of the newer cards that cause hang ups sometimes due to them being natively pcie gen3..but shouldn't actually be casing such behaviors due to them being gen2 backwards too


----------



## ibleedspeed

Help! Major hiccup with mpower board...
My specs are
Mpower z77
I5 3570k
Msi gtx 680 lightning
8gb vengeance ram
Ax750 psu

This system has been up and running for over a year...i had my first issue the other night after a restart it started lagging really bad in windows with screens loading super slow ..so i cleared the cmos a few times and it finally powered back up...it ran for another day just fine until i restarted again...then it hung during the restart and just froze there...since then i have cleared the cmos about 20 times reseated the graphics card, and the ram tried 1 stick of ram. Removed all braided extension cables and connected all psu wires direct....and no luck. As of now i when i power it up it just skips through debug codes really quickly until it hits a2...it skips through all the codes too fast like its not loading the bios....i have nothing to my display so i can not even get into the bios... i dont know wherr to go from here...


----------



## ibleedspeed

Forgot to mention i also tried switching bios...which did nothing..

And now reseated the cpu....its still the same it just skips past the bios like its not loading them and goes right to A2 code...no display at all...


----------



## X-PREDATOR

contact msi support and follow recovery options


----------



## Demo777

I removed all old Nvidia drivers and tried the following.

1. With the card plugged in (any pci slot), bios set to default settings, no picture via card HDMI and B2 on the motherboard LED. No post.

2. With card plugged in (any pci slot), bios set to default settings, HDMI plugged into on board, shows post, windows loads.

Going to take into work tomorrow and plug dvi into vga card and see if I can get post.

I also tried different sets of leads from the PSU.

I'm going to take into work tomorrow plug in DVI to a monitor to the vga card and see if I can get post that way.

It's really driving me crazy as this has never happened before in my life.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demo777*
> 
> I removed all old Nvidia drivers and tried the following.
> 
> 1. With the card plugged in (any pci slot), bios set to default settings, no picture via card HDMI and B2 on the motherboard LED. No post.
> 
> 2. With card plugged in (any pci slot), bios set to default settings, HDMI plugged into on board, shows post, windows loads.
> 
> Going to take into work tomorrow and plug dvi into vga card and see if I can get post.
> 
> I also tried different sets of leads from the PSU.
> 
> I'm going to take into work tomorrow plug in DVI to a monitor to the vga card and see if I can get post that way.
> 
> It's really driving me crazy as this has never happened before in my life.


Checking the card in another PC seems like the best plan. If it works then it might be possible it isn't being seated in your Mpower correctly. Is the little locking clip on the motherboard locking the card into the slot correctly? I've seen a few times where the card is just a tiny bit off and PC won't see it. What happens if you boot up with the HDMI on the mobo and switch to the GPU? Is Windows seeing the GPU in device manager?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

the bios should be set to initiate gpu only..
check for setting saying display options ect...
set it to peg/pcie
disable vitru
and disable i or d mode...

very odd how much issues this lovely beast has..


----------



## Demo777

set it to peg/pcie - Done.
disable vitru - Done
and disable i or d mode - Done

Nothing is the way of a picture, although the TV does register a signal, board now runs through to temps on the LED display, but no picture at all.

Can get into windows with on board no problem.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demo777*
> 
> set it to peg/pcie - Done.
> disable vitru - Done
> and disable i or d mode - Done
> 
> Nothing is the way of a picture, although the TV does register a signal, board now runs through to temps on the LED display, but no picture at all.
> 
> Can get into windows with on board no problem.


Have you tested the card in another system to make sure it is OK? I wouldn't think you got 3 bad GPUs in a row but it might be possible.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

ok power..
did you use the xtra 6pin pcie power on the board?
if you did unplugg it..
if using xtensions
remove those too and use power direct from psu with defualt cables...

like other peeps sayin hv ya tested it in another system?

so no hdmi/dvi/display port or any pcie slot is responding and still no picture?
have tried a diff gpu on this board?even an old card like from the 9400 days?


----------



## sockpirate

In what circumstances should I be plugging in the 8pin located near the 24 pin? Labeled "JPWR3".

Also forgot to mention that i am now running 780 lightning in sli.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> In what circumstances should I be plugging in the 8pin located near the 24 pin? Labeled "JPWR3".
> 
> Also forgot to mention that i am now running 780 lightning in sli.


According to this video it's for maximum stability on the GPUs if you have multiple and are overclocking. If you aren't noticing any performance problems or you aren't OCing heavily I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

even with multiple card and hefty OCin .
if you running a setup like it and you got a beefy psu to take care of business you still wont need it..


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all

Hope I can get some help ... Last night everything was fine ... Installed my new mouse and played till the early hours of this morning and went to bed ... but ... When I woke, my mouse LEDs were on even though the pc was off and now none of my USB3 ports are picking up ?

What could cause this ? ... Are there any fixes or is my board screwed ?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

did you shutdown the system or click sleep by accident?
what mouse is it?

try booting up without any usb devices attached..once in the os..start reinserting one by one....if all works.cool..
if not..
power off completely
remove all power from the system..powee coard ect..and unplug 24+8pin cpu..
let it sit a while to discharge.....
then try again..
get into the bios..reset to defaults...ect

and see if it works...

the system stores power even if shutdown..and sometimes the usb ports can still hold juice and get damaged..but likely its just static discharge not taking place...


----------



## M3TAl

Is there no club for Z97 MPOWER boards? Have yet to find one if it does exist. It's a shame


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Is there no club for Z97 MPOWER boards? Have yet to find one if it does exist. It's a shame


There's a Z87 MSI Xpower and MPower club, but not Z97 one. I suppose the MSI Z97 boards were not that popular?

Either way, you might be interested in trying to direct your questions to the MSI Z87 thread.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1396921/msi-z87-thread-xpower-mpower-max-bios-screens-and-info/0_100

Also, there's nothing stopping you from making an MSI Z97 thread.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> There's a Z87 MSI Xpower and MPower club, but not Z97 one. I suppose the MSI Z97 boards were not that popular?
> 
> Either way, you might be interested in trying to direct your questions to the MSI Z87 thread.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1396921/msi-z87-thread-xpower-mpower-max-bios-screens-and-info/0_100
> 
> Also, there's nothing stopping you from making an MSI Z97 thread.


Thanks for the link. MSI is underrated IMO. Even Asrock gets more fan fare. Only thing stopping me from making a club is time, too busy right now.


----------



## Sharchaster

Firstly Hi everyone,

I am planning to get an advice from all of you about BCLK power....

I'm current at 4 Ghz stable with 1.060 Volt and leave BCLK to default (100.00 Mhz)....

however, I'm struggle a little bit if I play with BCLK (multiplier still at 40 x)....if I raise BCLK to 101 Mhz, I got unstable overclock...with my current settings....I guess there's a settings I must do if I want to play with BCLK...

So Here's my settings :

*V Core = 1.075 Volt* (Upping a Voltage because I raise the BCLK to 100.13 Mhz)
SA = Auto
*CPU I/O Voltage = 1.090 Volt*
Mem = 1866 Mhz (XMP Disabled)
Digital Compensation : High
CPU Control Vdroop = 100%
C1E = Enabled

Thanks

Also sorry if this thread is "inactive" right now...technology is going so fast....I only upgrade if I need to...if not, then NOT.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

with these newer systems (sandy/ivy/hasbeen ect) leave the bsclck at defualt 100.00
and just either use the multiplier or turbo per core ratio OC methods...


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> with these newer systems (sandy/ivy/hasbeen ect) leave the bsclck at defualt 100.00
> and just either use the multiplier or *turbo per core ratio OC methods*...


what do you mean about that? can you elaborate?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

BCLK to 101

so far from each article and guide ive read and was told when Ocin the sandy?ivy?hasbeen chips YOU ALWAYS leave the Baseclocks at stock and only use the multiplier directly for 24/7 OC and a few other tweaks OR

use turbo boost Oc method were you set the oc multi at were you want it for all 4 cores and still keep all power saving features enabled and thus achieve a decent 50/50 balance between less power consumption and a nice oc when needed...i myself currently run a puny 4ghz by using this way,,,,low volts,,low power...plus less heat..im waiting till next winter to push it up towards 4.5ghz..till then im just chilling:thumb:


----------



## doza

i cant open this link for a week,its official page for mpower

http://www.msi.com/product/mb/Z77-MPOWER.html
if i go on msi page i cant find z77 mpower, did they cut support for z77 mpower or what>?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

search for msi geno on ocn..hes an active rep here on ocn for all things msi..
your not alone bro..usualy msi is quick and great..but for last 3months theyve been ignoring all support looks like it..i requested rma support for both my board and gpu...theyre quiet as hell...even the reps are ignoring rma support...

hope you find what yoy need bro


----------



## Pimphare

Hello fellas, I own one of these awesome motherboards and everything works great except now I'm having trouble with the Bluetooth feature. I'm fairly sure I had bluetooth working when I first built my pc last year, but now I can't get it to recognize my smartphone and I don't see the BT icon in the notification area. I've been running Win8.0 64bit the whole time as well so nothing has changed in the system. I've even tried reinstalling the Atheros AR9271 drivers to no avail. I just can't seem to figure out what is going on here or if I'm doing something wrong. I believe my bios version is V17.6 if that matters.

Has anyone here had issues with bluetooth and/or know of a solution to get it working? Thanks


----------



## X-PREDATOR

type bluetooth in your search bar and open settings..check and see that show icon is enabled..& that - make this device
discoverable /find my pc ..on both the pc
& phone is enabled..

check device manager and briefly disable
bluetooth in there..then re enable it..
then go to my computer-right click & click on manage..then
go to the very bottom-services..
browse each & every item and find all the stuff related to bluetooth and resrart those services...

then go back to the bluetooth settings and try connecting the device..
hope this works..
bluetooth is known to bom out alot with any win8 & upwards OS..
why not just use the phone usb cable for data transfer? its alot less hassle that way??


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ...

Question ...

I am looking at redoing the theme of my build to incorporate the yellow more from the Mpower ... but I have a question regarding the board ...

Is there a way to turn off the horrid blue leds on the board ?


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> type bluetooth in your search bar and open settings..check and see that show icon is enabled..& that - make this device
> discoverable /find my pc ..on both the pc
> & phone is enabled..
> 
> check device manager and briefly disable
> bluetooth in there..then re enable it..
> then go to my computer-right click & click on manage..then
> go to the very bottom-services..
> browse each & every item and find all the stuff related to bluetooth and resrart those services...
> 
> then go back to the bluetooth settings and try connecting the device..
> hope this works..
> bluetooth is known to bom out alot with any win8 & upwards OS..
> why not just use the phone usb cable for data transfer? its alot less hassle that way??


I've tried searching for bluetooth but nothing comes up. I only have one bluetooth service show up in services.msc. I'm beginning to believe that the culprit is win8. I was running win7 on this system and I'm pretty sure that's when I had bluetooth working. I want bluetooth more for use with a controller (ps3 controller to be specific). The reason I made the change to win8 was for faster booting and to familiarize myself with the lastest OS. I'm starting to feel the urge to roll back. Thanks for your suggestions bud.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> 
> Question ...
> 
> I am looking at redoing the theme of my build to incorporate the yellow more from the Mpower ... but I have a question regarding the board ...
> 
> Is there a way to turn off the horrid blue leds on the board ?


Go into bios> eco> cpu phase control and disable it. I think that's how I did mine.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

pleasure...yeah win8/8.1 gave me issue for months with usb bomming out...went back to win7..been good for 6months..i touchd my setup for first time in a month last week


----------



## lukacsmw

I currently have a Vertex 4 128GB SSD as my primary drive (w a 3TB mechanical drive for storage). I've got a line on a duplicate drive for cheap, and I'm thinking about setting up a RAID0 with the onboard controller. I haven't setup a RAID array on this motherboard before - can I do this without wiping my existing hard drive? I just did a clean install of Win7 a month ago, and I don't want to have to do it again.

Any info/procedures would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## stnz

Before doing a RAID setup, you should always back up your current installation and save any important data.
You want to do a RAID0 with a second 3TB mechanical drive ?

More info on Intel Raid and this particular board :
http://uk.msi.com/support/mb/Z77_MPOWER.html#down-manual
Appendix B - Intel Raid


----------



## M3TAl

Or is he RAID'in with SSD? Setting up a RAID will clear all data on the drives involved. CTRL + i at boot to enter RAID setup. I've setup SSD RAID twice now in a week. First was 16KB stripe now it's on 64KB (sequential read/write increased).


----------



## lukacsmw

I should have clarified - I'm not running raid now (just a clean windows install on my SSD). I'm looking to add another SSD and do a raid setup. Can I ghost my current ssd install to the 3TB drive, setup the raid, and ghost it back?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

for peace of mind..and a hassle free setup..do a clean raid install...a clean install is always best it eliminates all possibilities 80-95% of the time of driver issues during the setup..
and yes use the sata6gb ports 1/2 always best to use native intel ports..or a real proper raid card


----------



## stnz

As X-Predator said, you should do a clean installation, always better when you set up a RAID.
A new install is not that long nowadays, with ninite.com, ma-config.com, USB 3.0 and all.
Backup only your needed data on your 3TB hard drive then simply move it back, works with steam games too so that you won't have to reinstall them.
I suggest you follow Sean's SSD installation guide on your new install if you haven't in your previous.


----------



## M3TAl

Ya I've been doing Win 8.1 installs off a USB 3.0 flash drive at home. Takes maybe 4-5 minutes at most. Yet at work we're stuck using old CD-Roms to install Windows. So slow, drives me crazy.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

i no why he hates it..same reason we all do
UPDATES ARRGGGHH

also a great tip: get wsus..and download all the windows updates seperately..i dd it a few months ago..it can also make iso of the updates which makes things a breeze..be warned itll run for 2days flat if you chose all the versions of the OS..i did it..but stopped at win 8 ect...still have to obtain those...


----------



## stnz

Didn't think of updates. But still not a big deal IMO.
50 down / 50 up, you tend to forget about that at that speed







.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Ooh now im jealous all over again..i buy 3g data bundles whenever i can afford it..150bucks for 1gb..it usualy lasts 2weeks..i do alot of online research..and youtube takes a huge chunk too when i work on the little bits of pieces ive uploaded..wish they had a better system for uploads


----------



## stnz

Wait, what ?
150bucks for 1gb ?!


----------



## X-PREDATOR

yup yo heard me...150 bcks for 1gb...dailight robbery...
adsl is almost a 1000 bucks a month for uncapped..capped is 5-700...insane..


----------



## stnz

Wooow.
That is quite expensive.
How does it feel getting robbed daily ?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

"no comment" is the only polite way to say it..i see your a cannadian..awsome...wish i could go live there forever...in the more colder regions...


----------



## lukacsmw

Anyone tried the Windows 10 technical preview 9926 on an MSI MPower Z77 board yet? I'm toying with the idea since I need to install a new OS on my rig anyway (long story I won't get into). I'm planning a RAID0 configuration, so if you've tried it already, does it have any issues with RAID? What about with the Click Bios or Control Center software? I've been running those on Win 7 without any issues, and I frequently use the clock multiplier option in the Control Menu to do a quick OC. Does the Win 8.1 version work on the Win 10 preview? Thanks!


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Do yourself a huge favour stay away from
8.1 & any new os till all kinks are worked out.
To many compatability issues on z68/77 & up often with the os's..
Unless youre willing to update your bios constantly back and forth to be able to use 8.1 /10..
Plus win10..has that direct microsoft monitoring thing goin werr they watch your each move...


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-PREDATOR*
> 
> Do yourself a huge favour stay away from
> 8.1 & any new os till all kinks are worked out.
> To many compatability issues on z68/77 & up often with the os's..
> Unless youre willing to update your bios constantly back and forth to be able to use 8.1 /10..
> Plus win10..has that direct microsoft monitoring thing goin werr they watch your each move...


Love 8.1, use it at work too.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Dont get me wrong..its not all horrible..im just stating facts..countless peeps have usb..bluetooth..etc drivers..crashes due to inproper compatability.
Msi told me to screw my board cause even if theres an updated bios & official win8.1 + drivers support..they claim its not meant for it and the only fully supported chipsets are z87/97/ 79/99.. And even then those still have issues..microsoft made the new os' driver support/update engine to aggressive..if you dont use win store/update for your drivers..youll have major issues often..
Last year 2014 aug..jun..jul..i spent countless times trying to get win8.1 to run properly with my setup..each time same issues..no usb/mouse and constant bsods from the drivers...which i painfully downloaded multiple times..

For some its smooth sailing..others not so great..


----------



## M3TAl

Interesting that z77 is so janky with 8.1 considering even AMD 970a/990fxa work well with it.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Interesting that z77 is so janky with 8.1 considering even AMD 970a/990fxa work well with it.


I've never heard that. My Z77 Mpower is fine on 8.1 and my buddy has an MSI Z68 with 8.1 and he doesn't have any problems.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Well im then one of the mi..nuute few who r unlucky..my rig doesnt like win8.1 and i cant buy a new mouse just because of that..
An exfriend..had win8.1 for 4+-months..afterwards..major hiccups..he had to reside to going back to stock bios and win7
with his z68 gene extreme z ...

So im sorry if offended any1..just stating facts & Xperiences..


----------



## lukacsmw

I'm a little upset that MSI doesn't seem willing to support Z77 boards. I left ASUS because they stop doing updates after 1 generation - I had a Z77 ASUS board and the last bios update occurred right after the Z87 chips hit, and then nothing. I wanted a company that continues to support their product for the expected lifetime of the product, which with motherboards is now pushing past 3 years for normal users.

I'm planning to upgrade to Win10 when the official release comes out, if nothing because they have only promised a free upgrade for the first year and who knows after that if the upgrade will continue to be free. I was thinking about trying the technical preview because I'm having to wipe my drive soon anyway.

So does Win10 natively support most everything on this board, or do I have to use the Win 8.1 drivers and software? Anyone give it a try yet?


----------



## X-PREDATOR

They reworked the underbelly of the driver system to not be so aggressive and finicky as win8/8.1..
Example..my family has a laptop which was specificly made and came with win 8..it gave constant bsods..crashes..etc...that same machine is running win7 for nearly a year now..with 99% less issues than before..i have used same laptop for online gaming and get a steady 60-120fps consrantly..and its onboard igpu of the i3 in there..
Im goin to replace the old drive soon with a better solution..to get more speed


----------



## lukacsmw

I just acquired a 2nd MSI GTX970 Golden edition for my Z77 Mpower. Unfortunately, since I bought my Z77 used, I do not have an SLI bridge for it. Does anyone have the part number so I can order it (either through MSI or another web vendor). Thanks!


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Any sli bridge should technicly work fine..


----------



## lukacsmw

I've never had an SLI configuration before - so I can just buy any bridge off amazon or ebay (for nVidia cards I'm assuming)? Cool thanks!


----------



## X-PREDATOR

If it was me..id get a good qaulity one..and first decide which slots goin to be occoupied..so get right length ..
Search for msi geno on ocn..ask msi would maybe hook yo up with a sli bridge


----------



## lukacsmw

I have another quick SLI - MPower related question. I know hooking up a 2-way SLI limits me to 2-displays connected to the bridged cards. I have a 3 monitor setup now connected to my 1 GPU (only game on 1 though), can I connect my 3rd monitor to the integrated graphics on the MPower/CPU? I don't plant to game on it, but I like having 3 displays active since I do a lot of CAD type work as well.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2110814/installing-monitors-sli-enabled.html


----------



## lukacsmw

Thanks for everyone's help! I also got my hands on an extra 16GB of DDR3 ram (2x8) to add to my existing 8GB (2x4). With 2 chips, the manual says to use DIMM 2 and 4. Should I just put my new chips in Dimm 1 and 3 or should I reorder them 1 and 2, then 3 and 4 (4GB and 8GB chips respectively).

Thanks!


----------



## Skye12977

Decided to try and paint my motherboard without the use of spray paint, I'd rate it a 6/10. Good if you don't get to close









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Let me know what you think


----------



## X-PREDATOR

lucas...just to be more safe than sorry
just use the two new sticks only
16gb is more than plenty


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukacsmw*
> 
> Thanks for everyone's help! I also got my hands on an extra 16GB of DDR3 ram (2x8) to add to my existing 8GB (2x4). With 2 chips, the manual says to use DIMM 2 and 4. Should I just put my new chips in Dimm 1 and 3 or should I reorder them 1 and 2, then 3 and 4 (4GB and 8GB chips respectively).
> 
> Thanks!


Put the 8GB sticks in slots 2 and 4 and the 4GB sticks in slots 1 and 3. Always put the larger sticks in the primary slots listed for the board.


----------



## X-PREDATOR

Honestly i wouldnt mix rams with diff brands..sizes ir timings...
Just use the 2*8gb and keep the old ones as backup


----------



## lukacsmw

The timings are the same because I'm using the same type of RAM (both Trident X PC2400 with Timing 10-12-12-31 and CAS 10). I put the big chips in 2/4 as suggested above and the 4GB chips in 1/3 and it booted up just fine. Running it at 1200MHz (DDR 2400) with XMP and no issues. I don't OC my RAM because 1200MHz is more than sufficient. Thanks!


----------



## edgruberman

I find that a matte finish spray paint looks better on parts. I like the green theme you got going there.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Decided to try and paint my motherboard without the use of spray paint, I'd rate it a 6/10. Good if you don't get to close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think


----------



## Radmanhs

hey, my friends computer has this motherboard and he is having a problem with it. for some reason it is always running at max speed. the temps average around 40 degrees, however it is really warm. what might be the reason it is always running at max? There has been no overclocking or any mods.

Any help?

Thanks


----------



## doza

he did something in bios.... just unplug computer from power and behind of mobo there is clcmos button ( blue light) pres it then turn on computer and problem shoud be solved...


----------



## edgruberman

I have had my Mpower Z77 since 2012. Could not of been happier with its performance coupled with an I5 proc.

Up until a couple of weeks ago things have been rolling along with the same settings since first build up. Which consisted of changing ram profiles to read correctly and the automatic OC button at 4.2 Ghz.

So last week I finished for the night and began the power down process. Normally the machine is fast at shutting off. But this night it seemed to hang for at least 10 minutes at the shutting down screen. I held power button in until it shut off. Then attempted a restart on case and again on motherboard button. Nothing happened. The pwr button on mobo and clear cmos lights were on, but no start. Nor would happen until I unplugged psu, flipped psu switch and plugged it back in. Then as soon as I flipped psu to on position the system would power up without my touching the case button. Booted fine with no debug hangups on led readout.

System seemed to run fine. I shut it off again. Normal shut down, then again it would not start unless I did the above psu cycle. I left it for the night and checked again the next day after work. And it started fine. In fact, its been normal again for a week. Until today. I decided to make some changes in my fan profiles in the bios. After save and exit for a restart the system shut off abruptly and no restart. No lights on board or anything. Tried to start on case and nothing. Back to psu trick and it worked as soon as I turned on psu switch.

I have since then thought my issue was in the bios set up. So I changed the bios to the second one with switch on mobo. Everything went fine. Until I entered the bios and made some changes. Save and exit/reboot. And again system powers off abruptly. Do PSU trick and I am up again. All my motherboard settings were saved. And all subsequent restarts and such are going fine without a hitch. Although I have not set the OC to my previous 4.2 as before. I was curious as to how this would run at stock speeds.

With the system on the second non-OC bios my power button on the mobo is green and the clear cmos button on rear io is blue now when the system is off. Is this normal for this board?

With the system on the 1st bios that is OC @ 4.2 the green power button on mobo and the blue clear cmos button are off when the system is off. No lights on board at all???

I had a notion that the PSU is the problem. I purchased a PSU tester and everything is fine, even the 5v standby power. So that's not the issue.

So when you OC this board do the lights not illuminate on board when system is off?
Was this a windows shut down hickup that borked my bios settings?
Any ideas for insight from some of you other MPower owners would be greatly appreciated. I am at a loss.

My system:
MSI Mpower Z77 Big bang mobo
Intel I5 3570k
16 gigs of 1866 Sniper Ram
MSI GTX 660ti GPU
Seasonic fully modular 750 watt
Swiftech H240X CPU cooler
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB boot drive
WD Black 1 TB platter drive
Windows 7 Home 64bit

Sorry in advance for the winded post. Details are key. I was just wondering what you all think is happening here.


----------



## Radmanhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> he did something in bios.... just unplug computer from power and behind of mobo there is clcmos button ( blue light) pres it then turn on computer and problem shoud be solved...


I'm not looking at the mobo atm, do you have to remove it to reset it since it is behind the mobo?


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> I'm not looking at the mobo atm, do you have to remove it to reset it since it is behind the mobo?


No. The button is just below the USB 2.0 ports with the IO ports on the motherboard.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> I'm not looking at the mobo atm, do you have to remove it to reset it since it is behind the mobo?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> No. The button is just below the USB 2.0 ports with the IO ports on the motherboard.


You might need a pen/pencil to get at the button as it's pretty recessed, at least for my Z97 it is.


----------



## edgruberman

UPDATE:

I believe I have found the problem. At some point the EUP 2013 had been turned on in the Eco settings. Once I shut it off the motherboard pwr light and blue clear cmos are illuminated after shut down. And all subsequent changes in bios cpu fan threshold settings work properly. And any bios changes saved will reboot without a hitch. I'm guessing EUP and Overclocking don't play well. LOL!

I have to suspect the clickbios II software made the change as I had not done it myself. The long shutdown I first encountered had to of been a windows thing.
Still unsure about it all.
But for now things are back to normal. I will update if anything changes.

Thanks for looking at the thread.


----------



## NIK1

Is there a MSI Z97 owners club in this forum. I just ordered yesterday a Msi MPower Max AC and would like to ask questions about it.


----------



## M3TAl

No there isn't... I looked, you're welcome to make one. I'll join


----------



## NIK1

I see in your profile rig pics you have a msi mpower max ac board and you hooked up the liquid cooling to the built in vrm cooling. I was debating on weather to hook mine up when it comes. Does it help a lot. Did you ever test it not being hooked up. Just curious..


----------



## M3TAl

Never tested it without water so can't comment on the improvement. Really you will be fine without water on the VRM unless you push really high volts with little/no airflow on the heatsink. My case fans all run 750-800 RPM and some of them are even off so the heatsink gets minimal airflow.

I've had temp sensors on the backside of the board where the VRM's sit and the probes would max around 40-45C when gaming. Let me know if you have any other questions


----------



## NIK1

Thanks for the info.When I hook it all up I might as well add it to my Swiftech H240x loop. Cooler is always better. Is your cpu delidded or stock.


----------



## M3TAl

Stock. Silicon Lottery provides a delid service and is only a few miles from me but this is my one and only Intel CPU. Don't feel like doing it myself and don't want to be without my rig for a week+. I do want to try bare die though, it should help when trying to bench at 5 GHz+. This chip could already do 4.9 24/7 but I like to leave her 4.7 1.2V.

Also keep in mind that the VRM barbs are 3/8" . There was conflicting information saying the barbs were removable, most sites said they were not but I found one person who said they were. Never tested it myself but if you want try and see if the barbs come off. I regret never trying it, especially with all these left over 90 degree fittings collecting dust.


----------



## adi518

Some strange and bizarre problem. I had windows 8.1 installed on an H77 mobo, then I switched to my Mpower, did some driver installations and thought I'd be done with it in a jiffy. I was wrong. I'm annoyed by a very serious problem. As soon I come home and turn on my pc, USB won't work. Only shutting down the machine and powering it again fixes the problem. I thought it's my ill windows with previous mobo drivers, so I wiped that out and made a clean install with my legit 8.1 pro. I was wrong again. Although the new install saved me driver installations (everything was auto-installed by windows it seems and no yellows are found in device manager), it didn't fix the problem. I'm starting to suspect it's an hardware issue and I have less than a year of warranty left, so any time soon would be good time to act on that. Btw, I discovered this issue only recently since the motherboard was still brand new in box, hadn't much time for the pc in past months.


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Some strange and bizarre problem. I had windows 8.1 installed on an H77 mobo, then I switched to my Mpower, did some driver installations and thought I'd be done with it in a jiffy. I was wrong. I'm annoyed by a very serious problem. As soon I come home and turn on my pc, USB won't work. Only shutting down the machine and powering it again fixes the problem. I thought it's my ill windows with previous mobo drivers, so I wiped that out and made a clean install with my legit 8.1 pro. I was wrong again. Although the new install saved me driver installations (everything was auto-installed by windows it seems and no yellows are found in device manager), it didn't fix the problem. I'm starting to suspect it's an hardware issue and I have less than a year of warranty left, so any time soon would be good time to act on that. Btw, I discovered this issue only recently since the motherboard was still brand new in box, hadn't much time for the pc in past months.


I'd recommend you flash the latest BIOS and see if that helps.

How old is the BIOS on the motherboard that you used? Is it the latest?

I would also not recommend using Windows to auto install. Always best to go on the manufacturer website and get the latest drivers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Stock. Silicon Lottery provides a delid service and is only a few miles from me but this is my one and only Intel CPU. Don't feel like doing it myself and don't want to be without my rig for a week+. I do want to try bare die though, it should help when trying to bench at 5 GHz+. This chip could already do 4.9 24/7 but I like to leave her 4.7 1.2V.
> 
> Also keep in mind that the VRM barbs are 3/8" . There was conflicting information saying the barbs were removable, most sites said they were not but I found one person who said they were. Never tested it myself but if you want try and see if the barbs come off. I regret never trying it, especially with all these left over 90 degree fittings collecting dust.


Is the tubing aluminum or copper? If it's aluminum (and I suspect that it is), then corrosion might be an issue if you run it in the same loop with copper.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> I'd recommend you flash the latest BIOS and see if that helps.
> 
> How old is the BIOS on the motherboard that you used? Is it the latest?
> 
> I would also not recommend using Windows to auto install. Always best to go on the manufacturer website and get the latest drivers.
> Is the tubing aluminum or copper? If it's aluminum (and I suspect that it is), then corrosion might be an issue if you run it in the same loop with copper.


The inside of the VRM block is actually copper. If you look inside it's definitely copper but the outside does look aluminum, maybe it's nickel plated? Not worried either way I run mayhems X1 or Pastel which include corrosion inhibitors.


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> I'd recommend you flash the latest BIOS and see if that helps.
> 
> How old is the BIOS on the motherboard that you used? Is it the latest?
> 
> I would also not recommend using Windows to auto install. Always best to go on the manufacturer website and get the latest drivers.
> Is the tubing aluminum or copper? If it's aluminum (and I suspect that it is), then corrosion might be an issue if you run it in the same loop with copper.


Bios is latest version 17.12.

I somehow doubt the drivers will solve it, because I had them installed on my previous windows installation and it didn't help either.


----------



## NIK1

Just got my msi z97 mpower max ac hooked up and wonder what settings in the bios do you enable-disable for power saving so when you are idle the cpu down clocks to 1.6 ghz. I know how to do it on a z77-asus sabertooth but the mpower I am not to share where to look. Any help appreciated.


----------



## NIK1

Just got my msi z97 mpower max ac hooked up and wonder what settings in the bios do you enable-disable for power saving so when you are idle the cpu down clocks to 1.6 ghz. I know how to do it on a z77-asus sabertooth but the mpower I am not to share where to look. Any help appreciated.


----------



## NIK1

Just got my msi z97 mpower max ac hooked up and wonder what settings in the bios do you enable-disable for power saving so when you are idle the cpu down clocks to 1.6 ghz. I know how to do it on a z77-asus sabertooth but the mpower I am not to share where to look. Any help appreciated.


----------



## M3TAl

I'm at work so I can't really look at it but it's in the OC'ing section near the bottom, maybe called CPU features? You're looking for Intel EIST I think.


----------



## NIK1

With my z77 Mpower Max ac I can not control the cooling fans on my swiftech H240x by itself. The only control I have is when I rev up the rpms to the water pump then the radiator fans will increase or decrease with water pump speed. My old sabertooth z77 could rev up the pump or fans independently. Can this be done with msi boards or am I just hooking up something wrong.


----------



## M3TAl

The Z97 MPOWER MAX AC has two 4-pin PWM fan headers. They can both be controlled independently. In fact I use one for my pump (MCP50X) and the other to control a bunch of fans using the Swiftech PWM splitter.


----------



## NIK1

Thanks for the info. I will hook up the red fans and pump to the 2-4 pin connections. I have a stable oc at 4.6 for now,1.280 volts +55 offset. What do I need to do to get it to go down to 1.6 ghz when idle. I know how to do it on a sabertooth z77 and not a z97msi board. Any help appreciated.


----------



## M3TAl

Well you need Balanced power plan and you need to go into OC settings, CPU Features, C states. I use C7, not sure what the differences are between them.


----------



## NIK1

I have her on balanced already. Where do you find the C7 setting.


----------



## NIK1

I enabled c7 and still a no go. Still sitting at 4.7 with no down clock. Must be something else that needs disabling or enabling. I just checked my volts with cpu-z and its fluctuating 0.096 - 0.192 but the core speed is still at 4.07ghz.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> I enabled c7 and still a no go. Still sitting at 4.7 with no down clock. Must be something else that needs disabling or enabling. I just checked my volts with cpu-z and its fluctuating 0.096 - 0.192 but the core speed is still at 4.07ghz.


Odd. Let me get some screen shots of my BIOS. I'm on Balanced right now and it's dynamically switching from 800 MHz to whatever higher speed.

Edit:


----------



## NIK1

Is the only the voltage changing or is the processor speed also going down.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Is the only the voltage changing or is the processor speed also going down.


Both change dynamically.


----------



## adi518

After switching emails with MSI rep, I think my problem is solved. Somehow, when I updated my BIOS, I didn't update the ME firmware. Probably because I was updating through windows and not through Mflash, where the option to update ME is available. Once I did that, my machine comes up and USB works immediately, thus solving my issue. Hopefully, it stays like that, which I'll only know in few more days of usage.


----------



## NIK1

Can not figure this out. The pics in your bios I copied and put them in mine. Everything is good and stable. Only thing my processor does not show a downclock,my volts do go down and fluctuate according to cpu-z but the processor stays at 4.7, and in windows power options processor power management balanced does not show any power saving settings just system cooling policy active.Mabey I should reinstall windows since this one if from my old pc which was on a asus sabertooth z77 board.


----------



## M3TAl

Have you removed the old drivers and installed the new ones? Having no processor power management is not right...

A windows re-install is a huge pain but at least you will be starting fresh and clean.


----------



## NIK1

I used the drivers on the cd that came with the mb and updated to the most recent from the msi website. I think I will reinstall fresh and see if there's a difference. I notice in your bios settings you run you memory at 2000,do you like it at 2000.I have my gskill 2400 mem running at 2400 with stock xmp profile1,still need to tweak the secondary's though. Tried 2600 for a mem test and she wont boot up with cl12 compatibly mode.


----------



## M3TAl

I have been absolutely unable to get either one of my sets of sticks to run 2400 so I settled for 2000 9-9-9-27 on 24/7 use.

They've been benched at 2200+ 8-8-8 but no matter what I do can't get into Windows at 2400 even at 10-10-10-30 with tons of voltage. My sticks use Micron D9PFJ IC's. Not the best but not the worst either.


----------



## NIK1

Everything is ok now with power saving.I installed a fresh copy of windows 7 and all is good.My memorys voltage is suppose to run at 1.65 volts.When I set dram voltage to 1.650 and eventual dram voltage to 1.650 in windows it showes 1.664 jumping to 1.68 sometimes.What setting do I need to tweak to keep it at 1.65v and not jumping around.


----------



## M3TAl

Just play around with it. It does overvolt some and I haven't actually tested the affect of eventual voltage. Maybe try 1.63V. Going slightly over 1.65V is no big deal. I've ran my sticks on 1.9V for benching.


----------



## NIK1

When you run your memory at 2000 9-9-9-27 on 24/7 use ,do you use 1T OR 2T.Does it make a big differance or just a little.Mine at 2400 10 12 11 1t sometimes freezes up the system while 2t is pretty stable.What volts do you run for 2000 9 9 9 27 .


----------



## M3TAl

Always 1T. Never tested the actual change in performance between the two but these sticks do 1T no problem.


----------



## NIK1

Has anyone upon roboot and entering the bios have the bios screen go all distorted looking weird,with pink horozontal lines.I hit the reset button on my case it reboots and all is fine after.Just noticed that it has been doing this 3-4 times a week.Curious on what causes this and everything is running fine..


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Has anyone upon roboot and entering the bios have the bios screen go all distorted looking weird,with pink horozontal lines.I hit the reset button on my case it reboots and all is fine after.Just noticed that it has been doing this 3-4 times a week.Curious on what causes this and everything is running fine..


I have never experienced this. Maybe it's a GPU issue?


----------



## NIK1

I might reflash the 1.8 bios.Over at the msi forum a moderator mentioned to me it might be a bios bug.Can I save my settings to a usb stick with my 5 oc profiles and restore them after a fresh flash of the bios.


----------



## M3TAl

When flashing my BIOS the OC profiles always remained.


----------



## NIK1

Thanks for the info.Gona flash it good.


----------



## NIK1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> The Z97 MPOWER MAX AC has two 4-pin PWM fan headers. They can both be controlled independently. In fact I use one for my pump (MCP50X) and the other to control a bunch of fans using the Swiftech PWM splitter.


I am useing a NZXT Sentry 3 now to control all fans in my pc.Works darn good,looks good too.Just the Swiftech H240x watercooler is hooked up to the mb.I still can not make manual mode work to adj the waterpump.It stayes at 100% no matter where I put the ajuster,and all greyed out below 75%.To control the adjustable swiftech waterpump the rpm's are at lowest 1200 rpm and the highest is 3000 rpm.I have the waterpump pluged in to cpu fan-1.Is this not the right spot to hook it up to.If anyone has ideas for me to try to get manual control working please let me know.


----------



## M3TAl

Are you using the Windows software (MSI Command Center)? When on manual you need to click the Apply button.


----------



## NIK1

Thanks.Your a pro on this

BB.png 74k .png file
 mb.I was not hitting apply.She works fine now.I should send ya a Southern Star Blonde Bombshell beer by fedex,or do you just want the Blonde Bombshell .Can ya dig it...


----------



## M3TAl

I've had a few of her before


----------



## NIK1

Just wondering if I have my liquid cooled SAPPHIRE R9 290 Tri-X in the right pc card slot.I had to put it in the second from the top,middle slot.Is there bios setting that needs to be configured for the card to be running at the best it can be.My watercooling loop back of the case has extra rad in push pull that was in the way,normally I always put a grapics card into the first slot.Just thought I would check here to be shure I dont have to enable something in the bios.


----------



## M3TAl

Not 100% sure but i think the first slot is x16 pci-e 3.0 and the 2nd slot is x8. There are some BIOS options for adjusting these slots. Look in Motherboard Settings - Advanced.


----------



## NIK1

Still getting used to the settings in my msi z97 mpower max ac which is alot differant compared to my Sabertooth z77 when it comes to overclocking and tweaking.I am doing some tests on differant ram settings and need to know for a higher or stable overclock on the memory,in the asus saber board I would increase the VCCSA voltage to get a higher memory clock.What is this setting called in the msi z97 boards.Also,what settings would you tweak to get the mem to run at a higher clock,or underclock the stock mem speed to run with tighter timings.Any help appreciated.. Is it the cpu sa voltage the one I should be looking at or some other

.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Still getting used to the settings in my msi z97 mpower max ac which is alot differant compared to my Sabertooth z77 when it comes to overclocking and tweaking.I am doing some tests on differant ram settings and need to know for a higher or stable overclock on the memory,in the asus saber board I would increase the VCCSA voltage to get a higher memory clock.What is this setting called in the msi z97 boards.Also,what settings would you tweak to get the mem to run at a higher clock,or underclock the stock mem speed to run with tighter timings.Any help appreciated.. Is it the cpu sa voltage the one I should be looking at or some other
> 
> .


CPU SA is the System Agent voltage and is the same as VCCSA. Playing with CPU SA, CPU IO-A, and CPU IO-D might help. I stink with memory, bad


----------



## NIK1

Just noticed last night that the Z97 MPower Max Ac mb has four ATX connections.JPWR1 is the main 24 pin connection,JPWR2 is a 8 pin connection,JPWR3 is a 4 pin connection,and JPWR4 is a 6 pin connection.I only have jpwr1 and jpwr2 hooked up.Should I also hook up the jpwr 3 and 4 also.What are these two other for.It showes in the mb manual hooking 1 to 4 up.Mabey I better do that but all seems fine with just 1 and 2 hooked up.Anyone have any ideas.


----------



## M3TAl

Let me look when I'm home. But I can tell you I only have the 24pin and 8pin (CPU power) hooked up.


----------



## v1ral

I can't find any info about my motherboard so I'll ask here.
I have a z97 Gaming that died a few days ago*I think it died*.
What happens is this, in bios one there isn't any debug post showing at all, everything turns on, fans spin etc, but the I just can't get it to boot. Then I switch to bios 2, it shows a post code, however it shows a "10", what does the "10" mean?
Parts are in my Sig.


----------



## AlekosPanagulis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> Originally Posted by nagle3092
> 
> "How to OC your Mpower for everyday use
> 
> Due to the amount of people having issues with setting up a 24/7 OC Im writing this mini-guide to setting up your Mpower so you can have a moderate overclock while still maintaining speedstep and idle voltages instead of it running at a set voltage 24/7. I'll be showing you pictures of my settings via Click Bios 2, I am only showing you them this way because its easier than taking screenshots in the bios while I write this, I do not advocate using clickbios to enter these settings. I think all adjustments should be made in the bios directly.
> 
> Oc Tab
> 
> Leave CPU ratio on Auto, dont worry we will get to that in a minute.
> 
> Leave CPU Core Voltage on Auto you can set DRAM, PLL and whatever else you want but I just adjust those mainly because I noticed the board will use a little more dram voltage than what x.m.p. specifies and my cpu doest require that much PLL, as always YMMV.
> 
> CPU Features Sub Menu
> 
> Make sure you leave C1E Support, Intel C-State Enabled and set the Package C State limit to Auto
> 
> Now here is where you will input your desired OC, I use 45 your chip might not be able to do it but it could be a good starting point. Input the value in each slot.
> 
> Now here is where everyone was having issues, remember when I told you to leave your CPU Core voltage on AUTO? Here is how you make your voltage adjustments.
> 
> Hybrid Digital Power Sub Menu
> 
> Make your adjustment with just CPU Core Vdroop Offset Control. My chip needs a setting of +62.5% to be stable at 4.5ghz, YMMV. This equates to a realworld load voltage of 1.240v tested through a multimeter (seen here) with no huge spikes or anything like that. I dont know if thats the exact value all boards will give at 62.5% offset but I dont think it would vary by much. To start though if your going for 4.5ghz I would set it at 50%, boot into windows and run cpu-z and load up prime95 and do small FFT's for awhile. The 50% value for me would have 2 cores fail after a couple hours but it would start throwing WHEA errors in minutes. 62.5% is the sweet spot for 4.5 for me, 4.6ghz is stable with 80% offset but I'm happier with the temps on 62.5%(under 70c during stress on prime95). I do recommend turning the digital compensation level to High and the CPU Core OCP Expander to Enhanced to help with overclocking. All the other settings can be left on Auto, also I recommend leaving the CPU Phase control on Auto as well, why make them work when they dont need to? It hasnt affected my stability at all during the time I've been running it like this(since the board released pretty much).
> 
> Ok so that wraps it up, go ahead and give it a try and see what you get. As always YMMV, every chip is different and could require more or less voltage to get to a desired OC. In the absence of not having an Offset this is the next best thing. Hope this helps.
> Bios used during the writeup was 17.6 Beta 2 found at the link in my Sig."
> 
> Couldn't dig through and find the original post but do you mean this method?


.

Hi, I was searching an oc guide, I found this nice post but can see the pictures.....Something wrong?

Thank you.


----------



## chann3l

I'm not sure what happened to the pictures but if you need any help with overclocking on this board, pm me or reply here and I can help.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ...

This memory should work fine on a Z77 MPower with a 2500k @ 4.8ghz right ?

Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 2133 MHz (PC3 17000), 1.65V Desktop Memory (CMD16GX3M2A2133C9)


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> 
> This memory should work fine on a Z77 MPower with a 2500k @ 4.8ghz right ?
> 
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 2133 MHz (PC3 17000), 1.65V Desktop Memory (CMD16GX3M2A2133C9)


I would think so. As long as the 2500K will support it the board will run it. I run this RAM with my 3770K.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> I would think so. As long as the 2500K will support it the board will run it. I run this RAM with my 3770K.


Well the ram would be max spec according to what my processor supports ...

I was looking for GSkills but the problem is that they are not available in my country without having to search for what feels like years ... haha


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Well the ram would be max spec according to what my processor supports ...
> 
> I was looking for GSkills but the problem is that they are not available in my country without having to search for what feels like years ... haha


Ah man, that sucks. I really like the look of the Dominator Platinum but it's so expensive.









Your sig says you've got 8GB @ 1600 right now, why not just add another stick or two instead of (I assume) replacing it with the Platinum?


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Ah man, that sucks. I really like the look of the Dominator Platinum but it's so expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your sig says you've got 8GB @ 1600 right now, why not just add another stick or two instead of (I assume) replacing it with the Platinum?


Got them real cheap ... There was like a $75 difference in price and the plats just look so great


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Got them real cheap ... There was like a $75 difference in price and the plats just look so great


Oh nice! I guess worse case scenario you can just back the clock off to 1866 on the Platinums if the 2500K doesn't like 'em. Congrats on the awesome RAM!


----------



## AlekosPanagulis

Hi everybody, I'm googling for this information but can't find the answer.
Does the Msi z77 mpower support boot from pcie ssd?

Hope you can help me.

Thanks.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlekosPanagulis*
> 
> Hi everybody, I'm googling for this information but can't find the answer.
> Does the Msi z77 mpower support boot from pcie ssd?
> 
> Hope you can help me.
> 
> Thanks.


I don't see why it wouldn't. I'm not familiar with these but it seems possible since there are 3 pcie x4 lanes on the z77 mpower. I would guess as long as you set it up in bios to boot from usb or cd (whatever you're using for windows installation) it should install. Make sure there are no other drives connected during the installation process. Do you own this motherboard already or a pcie ssd? What OS do you plan to install on the pcie ssd and what method (cd/usb)?


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlekosPanagulis*
> 
> Hi everybody, I'm googling for this information but can't find the answer.
> Does the Msi z77 mpower support boot from pcie ssd?
> 
> Hope you can help me.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm pretty sure it does. I had a Revodrive for a bit running on an MSI Z68 board I had and never had any problems. I can't think of a reason why the Mpower wouldn't support it.


----------



## armartins

damn 380 posts since I've got here the last time. I'm still using this mobo and it's still rock solid... just an info... in this meantime had MSI ever gone around actually adding voltage offset for this board? I just got used to run my 2600k full time with the voltage locked but this is really a bummer.


----------



## AlekosPanagulis

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> I don't see why it wouldn't. I'm not familiar with these but it seems possible since there are 3 pcie x4 lanes on the z77 mpower. I would guess as long as you set it up in bios to boot from usb or cd (whatever you're using for windows installation) it should install. Make sure there are no other drives connected during the installation process. Do you own this motherboard already or a pcie ssd? What OS do you plan to install on the pcie ssd and what method (cd/usb)?


I actually own a Msi z77 mpower, and considering that m2 SSD pciex 4x price has dropped, I was thinking to buy this:



I would install windows 8.1 from DVD.

My setup is:

i7 [email protected]
MSI mpower Z77
8 gb crucial ballistic ram
2x gtx970 G1
Crucial SSD m4 256GB

Installing an additional device on third pcie slot the setup of pcie lanes would be: 8x 4x 4x. Is that enough for my SLI or 4x would restrict second gpu performance?
Do you think is worth it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it does. I had a Revodrive for a bit running on an MSI Z68 board I had and never had any problems. I can't think of a reason why the Mpower wouldn't support it.


I'm not so sure, because nowhere on the web I found a confirmation from one who actually tried.
I read on an intalian forum that z77 mpower has not nmve support...

Thank you.


----------



## Lefik

Hi guys, I have a couple questions. First:
What's the difference between the two IRST drivers at the top of the list? One of them says IRST, and the other says IRST for 7x series; but they're both for a 7 series motherboard of course.


Second: what are the specs of the onboard wifi? I can't find them anywhere. I have a Gigabyte WB300D wifi card lying around which I'd stick in if it's little better.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lefik*
> 
> Hi guys, I have a couple questions. First:
> What's the difference between the two IRST drivers at the top of the list? One of them says IRST, and the other says IRST for 7x series; but they're both for a 7 series motherboard of course.
> 
> 
> Second: what are the specs of the onboard wifi? I can't find them anywhere. I have a Gigabyte WB300D wifi card lying around which I'd stick in if it's little better.


No idea about the IRST thing,but i have the 13.1.0.1058 IRST drivers wich should be an even newer version than the 12.8.0.1016 and i have no problems.

I made a quick google search and from a reviewer it looks like the onboard Wi-Fi is powered by an Atheros AR9271.


----------



## Lefik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lefik*
> 
> Hi guys, I have a couple questions. First:
> What's the difference between the two IRST drivers at the top of the list? One of them says IRST, and the other says IRST for 7x series; but they're both for a 7 series motherboard of course.
> 
> Second: what are the specs of the onboard wifi? I can't find them anywhere. I have a Gigabyte WB300D wifi card lying around which I'd stick in if it's little better.
> 
> 
> 
> No idea about the IRST thing,but i have the 13.1.0.1058 IRST drivers wich should be an even newer version than the 12.8.0.1016 and i have no problems.
> 
> I made a quick google search and from a reviewer it looks like the onboard Wi-Fi is powered by an Atheros AR9271.
Click to expand...

Thanks! Looks like the Atheros is worse, since it runs through USB and goes at 150 mbps, rather than the 300 of my PCIe NIC.


----------



## Rube

Anyone getting windows 10? Kinda a novice to diy pc.....wanted to know what drivers to use as msi support page does not have them.

Thanks


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rube*
> 
> Anyone getting windows 10? Kinda a novice to diy pc.....wanted to know what drivers to use as msi support page does not have them.
> 
> Thanks


You could try the Windows 8.1 drivers or you could go to newer drives from the manufacturers. IE, Intel for the chipset, Realtek for audio, etc.

I would think 10 would have a lot of if not all the base drives and you'd maybe only need GPU drivers.


----------



## Rube

Awsome.....if nothing else ill take that route.

Thank you


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rube*
> 
> Awsome.....if nothing else ill take that route.
> 
> Thank you


Sure, if you need help tracking anything down let me know. You'd probably be better off getting the drives from Intel/Realtek anyways, the MSI ones are pretty old.


----------



## dadouu06

i i have the same mobo and i want know witch driver did you use for windows10?
and did you a have any issues


----------



## Rube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dadouu06*
> 
> i i have the same mobo and i want know witch driver did you use for windows10?
> and did you a have any issues


Got answered from msi saying they are not going to put up 10 drivers...to check with device manufacturer.


----------



## Arthur88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rube*
> 
> Got answered from msi saying they are not going to put up 10 drivers...to check with device manufacturer.


so what u mean is that there won't be any windows 10 driver for the Z77 mpower motherboards?, i did a clean installation with windows 10 and when i try to enter Control Panel or Click Bios 2 it tells me i need to install Intel ME driver in order to enable cpu overclock, tryed 8.1 didn't work, tryed 8 and 7 didn't work either,

i have updated realtek driver for audio and grapich card from Nvidia, those works fine, but i didn't install ANY motherboard drivers, tryed MSI live update 6 and it doesn't show there, maybe it isn't needed? on windows 7 it shows what i needed to update


----------



## Lefik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rube*
> 
> Got answered from msi saying they are not going to put up 10 drivers...to check with device manufacturer.
> 
> 
> 
> so what u mean is that there won't be any windows 10 driver for the Z77 mpower motherboards?, i did a clean installation with windows 10 and when i try to enter Control Panel or Click Bios 2 it tells me i need to install Intel ME driver in order to enable cpu overclock, tryed 8.1 didn't work, tryed 8 and 7 didn't work either,
> 
> i have updated realtek driver for audio and grapich card from Nvidia, those works fine, but i didn't install ANY motherboard drivers, tryed MSI live update 6 and it doesn't show there, maybe it isn't needed? on windows 7 it shows what i needed to update
Click to expand...

A lot of Z77 motherboard drivers can be found on the Intel site. You can probably get a ME driver as well as the other Intel drivers from there for windows 10 at some point, even if MSI isn't uploading the drivers to their site themselves.

I know motherboard manufacturers may make small tweaks specifically for their board before uploading the Intel drivers, but I've gone straight to Intel multiple times to get drivers without having any future issues.


----------



## Arthur88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lefik*
> 
> A lot of Z77 motherboard drivers can be found on the Intel site. You can probably get a ME driver as well as the other Intel drivers from there for windows 10 at some point, even if MSI isn't uploading the drivers to their site themselves.
> 
> I know motherboard manufacturers may make small tweaks specifically for their board before uploading the Intel drivers, but I've gone straight to Intel multiple times to get drivers without having any future issues.


Thank you for your answer!

i've tryed intel auto update utility, it searchs for drivers, but it couldn't find any drivers,

and i cant find it manually either, dont know exacly where to look, would be awsome with a link , i got MSI Z77 MPOWER


----------



## Arthur88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lefik*
> 
> A lot of Z77 motherboard drivers can be found on the Intel site. You can probably get a ME driver as well as the other Intel drivers from there for windows 10 at some point, even if MSI isn't uploading the drivers to their site themselves.
> 
> I know motherboard manufacturers may make small tweaks specifically for their board before uploading the Intel drivers, but I've gone straight to Intel multiple times to get drivers without having any future issues.


is this the 1?

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/25096/Intel-ME-11-Management-Engine-Driver-for-Intel-NUC


----------



## vilius572

Help, anyone?
Today my pc started to reboot itself on startup. I've never had this issue before and it begun only today. Two days ago I replaced new cpu block and while I was draining the loop, one small drop of coolant dripped on gpu's backplate. ( Liquid is non conductive btw) I cleaned it of right away. Could've I just damaged something? Pc works just fine when it boots up.


----------



## M3TAl

Is it overclocked? Have you tried optimized defaults?


----------



## vilius572

Yes, but I never had issue with it before. I have non k 3770 which is overclocked to 4.1ghz, corsair vengeance rams overclocked to 2000mhz from 1600mhz and 780ti kingpin overclocked to 1333mhz/1750mhz. I really hope it's not a gpu because I want to keep it, but cpu, ram and mobo has to go. Already bought new cpu and ram , only missing motherboard. However I'm still going to reuse old parts so I'm hoping they're not damaged. Btw when I boot the system, it posts like usual but then I get code 60 on those LED's next to 24 pin and then system reboots as you can see in the video


----------



## M3TAl

Doesn't hurt to load optimized defaults for testing purposes. Also does your board have a 2nd bios you could test?


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Doesn't hurt to load optimized defaults for testing purposes. Also does your board have a 2nd bios you could test?


I will give it a try since I have saved my settings anyways. I have actually forgot that this board has 2nd bios, I will test it out tomorrow and see how it goes


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Yes, but I never had issue with it before. I have non k 3770 which is overclocked to 4.1ghz, corsair vengeance rams overclocked to 2000mhz from 1600mhz and 780ti kingpin overclocked to 1333mhz/1750mhz. I really hope it's not a gpu because I want to keep it, but cpu, ram and mobo has to go. Already bought new cpu and ram , only missing motherboard. However I'm still going to reuse old parts so I'm hoping they're not damaged. Btw when I boot the system, it posts like usual but then I get code 60 on those LED's next to 24 pin and then system reboots as you can see in the video


First, check for loose screws to make sure that there is nothing that can cause an electrical short.

Then try clearing the CMOS (short the clear CMOS jumper).

Where does it start to reboot? Can you access the BIOS or is this a Windows issue? If it is a Windows issue, then you are going to have to recover Windows and ideally, do a clean install. I'd recommend testing with a small, lightweight Linux distro that you can boot from USB to RAM.

If that doesn't work, you're going to have to start testing. Do you have any spare parts that you could use to test it out? I'd go one thing at a time.

I'd try MemTest 86+
If not, then I'd try unplugging each of the drives one by one.
Then (and this is where it gets tricky) you might have a GPU issue.
I'd also recommend testing the power supply one by one.
Hopefully it turns out to be a Windows issue, as that's the easiest to resolve (a simple restore point can often do it).


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> First, check for loose screws to make sure that there is nothing that can cause an electrical short.
> 
> Then try clearing the CMOS (short the clear CMOS jumper).
> 
> Where does it start to reboot? Can you access the BIOS or is this a Windows issue? If it is a Windows issue, then you are going to have to recover Windows and ideally, do a clean install. I'd recommend testing with a small, lightweight Linux distro that you can boot from USB to RAM.
> 
> If that doesn't work, you're going to have to start testing. Do you have any spare parts that you could use to test it out? I'd go one thing at a time.
> 
> I'd try MemTest 86+
> If not, then I'd try unplugging each of the drives one by one.
> Then (and this is where it gets tricky) you might have a GPU issue.
> I'd also recommend testing the power supply one by one.
> Hopefully it turns out to be a Windows issue, as that's the easiest to resolve (a simple restore point can often do it).


Sorry for late response. I have checked for loose screws and all of them was in place. Anyway it seems that problem is gone now


----------



## Tanaros

Hi,
I just upgraded hard drives and installed windows 10 but I can't happen to find the driver disk for my mobo. The MSI site has the basic LAN/Audio drivers but doesn't have all the original programs and drivers for the Z77 to download. Was wondering if anyone knew where you can download all the original install disk programs. I'm missing the MPower controller and some drivers like the super charger. Thanks for any help. I'll keep looking to see if I can find the disk.


----------



## NIK1

With my Z97 Mpower Max ac mb and Intel i7-4770k I have been useing overide mode set to 1.220v and in windows when stress testing with Aidia64 I notice my core volts in command center is 1.240v to 1.248v.Is there any other setting in the bios that will give a more precise voltage control.Just wondering if I am doing it wrong.


----------



## M3TAl

No that's just how vcore works. The only LLC option is for input voltage. Mine runs 1.2 vcore for 4.7 and can hit 1.22V under extremely high load.


----------



## Juelsz

This is the MSI Z77 download page: http://www.msi.com/support/mb/Z77_MPOWER.html#support_download


----------



## NIK1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> No that's just how vcore works. The only LLC option is for input voltage. Mine runs 1.2 vcore for 4.7 and can hit 1.22V under extremely high load.


Roger that.Thanks for the info....


----------



## M00NIE

Will NVMe SSD's work with this board, have had no bios updates from msi for some time and im unsure if this is something that will just work without an update


----------



## fjordiales

Does anyone know where to get or buy the WiFi antenna for the z77 mpower? I misplaced mine and looking for replacement.


----------



## shunfu

Hey guys,

Looks like NVMe works on this board with a modded BIOS. Windows 10 install picked up the SSD. Getting pretty close to advertised speeds. Using a cheap $17 adapter with a Samsung 950 pro 512GB.


----------



## adi518

Anyone else encountered intermittent issue with 4 of the renesas usb 3 ports? I refer to the 4 ports on the middle of section of the IO panel. Each second cold boot they won't kick in. Tried everything, then sent it back.. but I have the feeling MSI will come back saying it's fine.


----------



## Rosco321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Anyone else encountered intermittent issue with 4 of the renesas usb 3 ports? I refer to the 4 ports on the middle of section of the IO panel. Each second cold boot they won't kick in. Tried everything, then sent it back.. but I have the feeling MSI will come back saying it's fine.


Hmm, I have, but not exactly the same problem. I have my k70RGB plugged into my usb3 at the back (currently using one of the bottom most ports) but if I have it plugged into one of the top 4 ports, sometimes, the keyboard will randomly just shut down and start up again (in less than a second). I always attributed it to the keyboard but now i think it may be something else..


----------



## adi518

I endured this issue for more than a year before realizing this is defintely RMA case.


----------



## lightwhite

Hey guys, i was wondering whether the 17.7 (january 31st 2013) Bios version is compatible with newer graphics cards ie Nvidia's 900 and 1000 series and Amd's 300 ans 400 series ? much appreciated


----------



## M00NIE

Bios changes are not really needed for compatibility, all motherboards and cards are built around using a standard such as pcie, won't be any issues.


----------



## lightwhite

well that's good news, it's just when i saw the bios list at msi support site the latest official bios (17.12) had "support for ATI 7970/7790 vga card" in the change log.... that intrigued me because those cards were around before the mainboard even launched back at 2012


----------



## diablodbl

Im running my 377k at 4.7Ghz with 1.24v on a Mpower Z77.

Im trying to activate de EST and C1E to put the processador in 16x100 when in idle, but i cant, can anyone help me?


----------



## pSickOpatA

Can anyone help me recover bios A? After a falty OC I cant wasn't able to boot and enter setup due to fast boot enabled.
I did a clear cmos pressing the button for 5 secs.

Loaded optimezed defaults, removed the oc but i still cant enter to windows. Looks like it doesn't recognize the monitor, the sensor on the mb is stuck at 32º.. after a few minuts it reboots.

I was only able to boot switching to bios B... so, how can I recover the bios A?


----------



## Tyreman

Not sure but may be it cant "see" the hard drive with the OS on it.
Check the boot order, make sure its correct.


----------



## Tung Mai

I want to ask about z77 mpower motherboard water block. please help me...........!


----------

